# Poor Responders : Part 94



## dakota

New home ladies, love and luck to you all  

xx


----------



## popsi

just marking chatter boxes !!! xxx


----------



## purple72

Just marking ladies, love to all x


----------



## Ourturn

marking


----------



## Han72

****!

As I was saying before I was so rudely interrupted (Dakota I am going to smack your bum at the next FF meet-up   )



Rural Chick said:


> Tootsies now black and heels slightly less hard - DDH has offered me his sander!!!


  



traceymohair said:


> Off to meet Malini now. Out all day tomorrow so might not log on again until Saturday. I bet there will be about 100 pages posted by then. Especially now Nix is back


OI!!! Cheeky!  Give my love to Malini! Oh. you've gone! Oh well, it's the fort wot counts innit!

Sarah lovey - I knnow it's little consolation but thank God it wasn't an ectopic....    

Kate you make me      but no fair saying they ALL stink! Only the nasty ones     And we did come across some lovely people while we were there. One night we hadn't booked any hotels (Well that was every night actually, thanks to DH's brainstorm of just making it up as we went along which ended up costing us a bloody fortune and led to several evenings of late night panicking cos we had nowhere to stay!) and we drove all around this seaside town trying to find one and got blown out everywhere. It was 11.30pm and we were getting desperate, then in one place (which was full like everywhere else) the lady owner insisted that her Dad (I think) ring around EVERYWHERE until they found us somewhere to stay  So they're not all bad!

So sorry you're having such a mare with the JSA peeps, sounds like the mare I had over here. I gave up in the end!

To all my Pr girls -

Aww bless your hearts for all your support re the racist [email protected]! I was mad as hell about it for HOURS afterwards and I still get wound up when I start talking about what happened in any detail but I'm ok again once I start to remember all the good stuff that happened eg DH finally making his peace with his dad after all that time, that's the important memory to hang onto. And I will just as soon as I've finished caning the Italian police force at the Vatican on every website I can find!

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Nix i aint giving up hunny im a dog with a dog wi a bone, once i get me teef into somat.  They wont know whats hit em in the morning - calm calm calm down kate    

Purple -      for tomorrow darling, hope dh spoils you rotten and buys you loads of nice things      

Hello popsi sobroody and dakota


----------



## purple72

Thanks Kate hunny! I know what I'm getting, I chose it  

I cannot get the link now think they may have run out! from a site called 5for silver and it's a large Mayan music ball necklace

Thanks also for the lovely wishes on ******** ladies

Probably won't be on much tomorrow as have to clean house and Pack and shop (still need to get some shorts!)

Will check in Sat then woooohoooo on holiday!

Cannot wait laidies, I definately need this x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening ladies
Definitely NOT marking - still on holiday!!!!
Kate - good luck for the news tomorrow - I can't believe what t*ssers the JSA are being (actually, yes I can   ) I love the idea of the stink bombs - perhaps we should go for a PR curry fest there and show them what we think.     
Nix - I'm really glad that you have some happy memories too. Still can't believe it   
DDH still can't get over how much we natter - mind you. he says he doesn't mind cos it shuts me up.       I'll just wait til later and then update him when he's least expecting it - he likes my new **** but is still fed up with all the gusset talk!!! I think he's a bit worried that I might develop expensive habits in shoes as well.    
Looking forward to MTW in a few minutes - for some reason I keep thinking it's Friday -it must be because I've been working so hard today!!!!!
Purps  - happy birthday for tomorrow        
    to everyone

**** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

Oooh, new home.    Trying to type this with Pippi kitty standing on my knee in an attitude that says, "I DEMAND you make me a lap RIGHT NOW!"

Outraged at the racist cops, Nix - I was nauseous just reading about it.    But I'm glad you have happy memories to counter it with.

I'm glad it's not an ectopic, Sarah.    

I know I'm forgetting stuff, sorry!.  All packed for camping... it's blowing a gale outside!!!

Going to be dwith a book and a brownie.


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Going to bed with a book and a brownie.


              
**** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just back, managed to sell my tickets for Leeds festival so ahving a glass of wine to celebrate....x


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Nix, welcome back but what a terrible thing to have happened to you. How dare they treat you like that, I would definitely try to take it further. My DH was always watching his back, whenever he drove anywhere he never went over the speed limit and always tried to stay away from any sort of trouble as he thought he was more likely to be stopped than a white person. It was so terrible to think like that but it wasn't without reason sadly.    

Coco  

Swinny 

Happy Birthday Purps lovely  

RC, at last, someone who might be interested in reading my new academic text book  

Driver      for lots of follie action  

Kate, you are a cheeky minx  

Popsi, have you finished with your decorators yet? How's the nursery coming along? 

Happy camping Anna Sausage  

Hi Beachy  

I have had a bad week so far. The insurance company of my builder is still making accusations that we have lied over the flood claim so we have been forced to instruct our solicitor to start legal proceedings which we have now done. The stupid builder didn't seal in a window so we've had to use buckets to clear up the latest flooding through the new window onto the brand new worktops and into the food cupboards. I was due to go on my residential uni course tomorrow for a week but despite working late into the night with my books and files, I feel so unprepared and worried about it all as I've just not had time to go through case studies and mock exam papers. I tried to ring them to talk about my concerns but they were crap so I ended up pulling out of the whole course for this year. And they still want to charge me £550 for a student crappy room for the week that I won't even be using. They won't budge on it and despite 5 phone calls to different departments, they won't even consider it. And I have to pay another £500 to restart the year despite paying £5k already for this year in fees. Not a great preparation for an IVF cycle.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi everyone

I've forgotten most of what's been said - it's my age!

Anna of C, have a faab time camping (it is camping dressed in costumes, yes?), it sounds really cool!

Anna G, I am not on ******** - am actually a bit of a technophobe, so being on ff is a step forward for me  

Malini and Tracey, hope you had a lovely night.

Happy Bday purps x

LW, sorry you are having such a cr&p time with the useless builders. 

Hi Swinny - was glad it wasn't an ectopic, at least.  

Hi Driver, ww, sobroody, ruralchick, nix, everyone]

Am ok, still not (.)(.) action - ukwim!  Cramps still strong too - more pains than cramps really though.  Am feeling scared to test but will keep doing one a day - otd is tomorrow...scared!  

Hope u r all ok 2nite
x


----------



## fluffy jumper

I had a fab time with Malini and the lovely Ally came too which made it extra special. had a lovely walk over Waterloo bridge on the way home which reminded me how beautiful london can be.

LW. I can't believe how incompetent your builders can be to let you get flooded again.  Have you considerted moving to the Sahara or somewhere it never rains.
nightmare about your course too.

Kate. you pay taxes all your life then can't claim when you need to. Steve found he wasn't entitled because he hadn't paid enough Ni the previos 2 years (because he had been in a blooody car accident.)

run out of time on train now.


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening ladies, I have just finished another Lipstick Jungle fest, only 1 episode to go and it is all finished , for those who have seen it how bizarre was it sat there watching Nico do her stim injections and then coming round saying stupid things after EC....

Coco - I have everything crossed for you that your BFP is still there tomorrow and the line is getting darker   

Tracey / malini (I think there may have been someone else but can't remember) hope you had a fab evening and put the world to rights.  see while I was typing tracey posted it was Ally that was thinking of joining them, glad you had a good time girls. 

LW - has anything actually gone right on your renovation , you have had a nightmare. Hope you have made some nice soup or curry with your veggies inbetween all the nightmares, can't believe the people on your course are being such 's. A guy I work with brought in 4 huge bags of plums yesterday his tree has gone berserk, made me giggle after you asking for plum recipes.

Purple - hope you have a fab birthday tomorrow and enjoy your holiday just in case I don't get a chance to wish you again.


Beachgirl - why no festival? mind you it's blowing a gale out there now so i wouldn't want to be camping 

Anna - have a fab time on Lindisfarne, drink plenty of Mead to keep you nice and warm, and keep an eye on those tide times 

Kate - really pleased your interview went well, got everything crossed for a call back for the 2nd stage, oh sod that hope they just call to give you the job 

I think I am going to dump my new acu lady as I don't think she knows what she is talking about and she hurt me today, she told me today that you never run out of eggs  your ovaries just get lazy, and then even though we have discussed that I am doing Short Protocol so no DR she asked if I was getting Hot flushes or sweats, she is meant to be clued up on acu for IVF.......maybe I am being too harsh, but the fact that I have 2 bruises on my shins from last week and I had to get her to take one of the needles out today cos it hurt so much, I don't think the fact that she is more convenient to get to is worth it so I will phoning up my old acu lady and grovelling to see if she can fit me back in. Oh and she didn't want to use the spots that stimulate my ovaries today......duhhhhh why not??

Sorry rant over, must go to bed.
Night All
 &


----------



## beachgirl

Me and camping don't go at all lol.....it's too wet and dirty.....


----------



## H&amp;P

A girl after my own heart, give me nice hotel or B&B anyday, I could do camping (maybe if it was warm and sunny and somewhere really nice) but my hair definately could not...


----------



## fluffy jumper

Driver.  If you are not 100% confident def dump your acu lady.  I went to one a couple of years ago who was meant to know about IVF but didn't really seem to.  The one I see occasionally now clearly knows what he is talking about.

Purple.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY sweetie.  (sorry I am not as clever as Driver I don't know how to do those big birthday thingies).  Have a wonderful day, I hope you get thoroughly spoilt.

I always refused to go camping but went back in July and really enjoyed it.  It helped that the weather was dry - I would never go if there was a hint of rain.  Modern campsites are so good.  I even plugged my hair straighteners in the shower block.  

Better go, I had said I wouldn't be posting until tomorrow as we leave at 8.30am to go to Bournemouth for the day.  I am so adicted to ff I can't keep away


----------



## Wing Wing

Pix - that Rooney scanning thing was unbelievable - talk about self obsessed! The funny thing was that the example picture looked pretty freaky to me anyway!! I do kind of understand the Christmas card thing but only from VERY close friends or relatives. Otherwise - as Anne said - what are you supposed to do with it? Feel a bit guilty for throwing away with all other cards but certainly not gonna keep!!!

Kate - Really glad your interview went well and hope to hear good news about a second interview later today. 

Those benefits advisers are sooooooooo useless. I went through it all recently with my Mum and the amount of times she was in tears of frustration in their offices was shocking! Don't give up Kate cos you blo0dy deserve to get all you are entitled to. You have paid your taxes etc unlike some of the F'ers who seem to get everything for nothing. God it makes me sooooo mad. I could rant on about this subject for years!   

Purps - happy Birthday and happy holidays for tomorrow loverlee - hope you have a great time.

AofC  - good luck with the Viking camp - hope the weather improves for you! Have fun.

LW - I HATE builders! Well, bit extreme - not ALL builders but it seems to me that they are fine if all goes well but are hopeless at sorting out problems that occur. We have actually been taken to court by a builder in Lux cos we refused to pay for the labour element of a (blo0dy expensive) wooden floor that we had laid and due to him laying it incorrectly, the floor buckled and lifted. Why oh why should I pay for that So , hope you can sort your dispute out before it goes that far.

Coco - stay cool hon! Fingers and toes crossed for you!!! 

Tracey, Malini and Ally  - glad you had a nice evening. How great to be able to meet up so easily.

Now, on the subject of camping. I thought there was no way I would enjoy it what with the need for hair straighteners etc but DH and I took the 2 dogs a couple of weekends ago and had a BLAST! It rained a bit so I just let my hair go curly - looked like a wreck but didn't care cos no one I knew there and so what anyway! It was a really nice site in Germany near a lake and the shower block was more 5* hotel - amazingly luxurious so that was nice. The best thing was the dogs though - they LOVED it!! It meant they could sleep with us which is just like heaven with bells on for them. So, I have seriously been converted - it was all so liberating to not give a damn what I looked like for a couple of days. No I sound like an aging hippy but not really - I was glad to get into my bed on the Sunday night!!!!

Hi to everyone else. 

Have good days everyone. Talk later.

WW X


----------



## beachgirl

I could do it for a night or even a couple provided there were clean showers and loos...certainly not the festival style where people pee into glasses.....


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - I can understand why she is not filling you with confidence. I switched accupuncturist a year ago and I'm so happy I did. The lady I am with is really good. I bruise V easily (especially on my legs) and she has never bruised me. Dump her! I remember that episode..... howver she was stimming in the middle of the day? Doesn't seem right. Don't you think her clothes are amazing!

Purps : [fly]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY! *  [/fly] 
      

Anna - enjoy!

Kate hope you manage to get a call back today...give them hell   

LW - your builders are a f'ing nightmare! Hopefully they will relent and fix everything (or give you money back) once they realise you are suing! What a shame about the course! Can't belive they are still charging you! When do you start tx?

Swinny - so glad its not an ectopic 

Nix - I am trying to find an e-mail for the vatican so I can share my disgust and tell them they need to sort their police force out! I met the last pope when I was 17 (my old bishop was his friend back in poland and pulled strings so the group I was holidaying with got a private audience), he will be turning in his grave!

WW - I used to camp as a girl guide for years...but that has put me off as an adult. Saying that a euro camp jobey in France with great weather, and being able to take our lab with us is appealing!

Morning Anne, beachey, tracey, Pix, Coco, Tracey et all!

Have to wait in this for my delivery of ivf drugs this am. Getting my hair cut and highlighted this pm....really need it! DH is taking me to our posh indian tonight.....have a fab maxi dress I'm going to wear. (Provides very flattering boobage but skims over the tunny area!) I am sooo bunged up, can anyone recommend the best stuff for clearing sinuses. Tried vics, steaming...not helping. I am soooooo sick with this cold!

Anna x


----------



## Züri

bookmarking x


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

The builder hasn't been around for 3 weeks. He went on holiday and hasn't been seen since. We saw our solicitor on Wednesday so the letter should go out to him early next week to say his insurance company has 21 days to settle the claim or we will sue.

I got so wound up about the course yesterday and their failings that I forgot my hairdressing appointment. I look like I have been dragged through a hedge backwards.   The course emailed me last night to say they have reimbursed £50 to my account for the dinners I won't be taking so that just leaves the £500 for the room that I can stay in if I feel like going to Warwick today. It's cheaper to stay in a 5* hotel. Anyone thinking of doing an MBA should look further afield than Warwick, they have been appalling through this year.

Anna, I am due to start stimming on 10th Sept so we're almost cycle buddies! Do you start on 2nd Sept? 

Wingwing, you are so right not paying for a badly fitted floor, what hooligans  

Morning everyone else   Happy camping to our lovely campers, I love camping! It's drier than my house is anyway. 

LW x x x


----------



## Ourturn

LW - I work out of Warwick Tues - Thurs....we could have met up for dinner! £500? I bet its just a box standard uni room too! You're going to be 12  days ahead of me as I down reg on the 2nd, baseline and stimming on the 22nd. Keeping everything crossed for you! Some how you need to box off all the crap that has happened so you can be as relaxed as possible for this tx,....hard I know!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,
i love camping too! I used to hate it, but then we bought a really big tent (6 berth!) which makes it so much more comfortable as we can cook inside etc if it rains. And our dogs just love it too - sleeping on top of us! it's the only time I ever get a lie in as they don't wake me up whining in their kennel to be taken out for their morning walk!
There's a great campsite we stay at on a farm at Hartland point about 45 mins away - camping on the cliffs overlooking the sea. Watching the sun set over Lundy island is amazing.
I do love the not worrying about what I look like too - I don't bother with make up, hairdryer or anything!  

Co Co - good luck this morning.  

Purple - happy birthday!

love to you all - bit of a hectic day today - a report to finish this morning as I too am having my hair cut and highlighted this afternoon - must be the day for it!

jo xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

I think from your posts camping has changed since I was in Venture scouts, I think I have been scarred by that and all this talk of posh toilet blocks with plugs for straighteners has got me intrigued, maybe if the british weather was a bit more preductable I would give it a go.

Coco -     how was this mornings test?  

Anna - drug deliveries, it's getting close to starting now  

Hope you all enjoy your hairdresser appointments, anyone got any tips for strengthening hair? Mine is so thin and the amount that breaks/falls out is scary?


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - my hair has always been thin but loads of it. However the ivf drugs have wrecked it. I lost huge clumps around the sides and its gone really dry. My hair dresser chanages the parting and keeps it in a bob (makes it look thicker). I have spent a bomb on salon shampoos/conditioners but have found the auzzie hair care stuff is best (and its cheap!). I also use a serum (mark hill) and a hair protecting spray when blow drying. If I don't do this my hair is like straw, but with this regime it actually shines!


----------



## Ourturn

forgot I take every supplement under the sun but that does not help my hair


----------



## Little Me

Morning all 

Purps- 

kate- I am keeping all crossed for your job love  

AM & WW- How are the stimm ladies today? 

Anna- Try some olbas oil maybe to unblock your nose. have a lovely meal tonight 

Sarah-  

Coco-   

Tracey- Enjoy Bournemouth 

Shoes have arrived and they are soooo unconfortable, the strap that goes over my toes almost amputated then it's so tight 

They getting sent back needless to say 

Anne
xxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - what a shame...they lookes so nice too


----------



## Little Me

I kow Anna- Pi sses me off that I can't just buy a pair of shoes and be done with it


----------



## Ourturn

I thought I had it bad being a half size!


----------



## Little Me

I'm just gonna have to get some more I guess, how is the blooked nose?


----------



## Ourturn

Still blocked...sound like the guy in the 'tunes' ad! Will have a steamy shower and see if that helps!


----------



## beachgirl

Anne- there's nothing else for it, you need to go on a major shopping trip this weekend into Birmingham


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - pants, I hate it when that happens when you have eagerly been awaiting something to arrive and then it isn't what you were expecting  , ah well more shopping today then  

Anna - thanks for the tips mine is thin and there isn't much of it either so doesn't really help, when I tie it back in a pony tail it looks pathetic as the tail is sooooo thin....I use the aussie conditioner love the smell, think I might need to review my styling products to see if there is something better there, will check out the Mrk Hill range when I am in Boots next   I will send you some of our Olbas pocket tissues (we do make something usefull )


----------



## Little Me

Hi Beachy- Erm, I did that last week -BIG style!!!!
We've got the boys this weekend anyway so it's boys things.......like going to watch Wolverhampton Wanderers footie tomorrow  
I have a few options online but its just such a pain in the **** when you have to send stuff back   
You ok?
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi AM- Yes, you'd be amazed at what ££££££££ damage I can do here from my desk


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

How can you move into a new house without telling me?  

Coco: I really hope you have BFP this morning, please let us know how you got on.   

Purps: Hope I haven’t texted you too early honey!   Have a wonderful wonderful time sweet lady and happy birthday again.  

Anne: WTF?? Isn’t this the second pair of uncomfortable shoes from the same site? I wouldn’t use them again if I was you!  

Anna: I’ve had the same problem with my hair after IVF but I have curly hair so a good cut does the trick and makes it look full again. On the product front you name it I’ve probably got it. The only ones I think does the job are the ones from Phyto. Head massages tend to help as well so make sure they give you one today at the hairdressers. 

LW: Your nightmare doesn’t seem to be ending honey, so sorry you are having to put up with so much crap.   The house looks amazing though, it will be all worth it once it’s all done.    for your cycle.

Kate: No never thought of tripping up one of those stick thin models and make her fall flat on her face    but now you said it, why not!  

Right, can’t remember what else was happening!  

I’m looking for somewhere to go in September for a week. Somewhere warm and chilled out! Any ideas ladies?

Pix xxx


----------



## shortie66

I've just lost a mahoosive s0dding post      

It took me bl00dy ages


----------



## Little Me

Pix- I know    
When is Sept hun?
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> When is Sept hun?


next tuesday   really shouldn't laugh at my own jokes


----------



## beachgirl

anne   yes I;m ok thanks, jsut off to collect SIL from the train station, she's come to stay until Monday x

Pixie - what about Egypt or Tunisia?


----------



## Little Me

It's all that shopping, it's making me forget the silliest of things    

Pix- When in Sept hun? x


----------



## Pixie75

Anne 20th-27th September hon. 

Beach DH is not keen on going to Egypt   but Tunisia might be a good idea - let me see if there are any good deals. Have you been, do you know which part is best? 

xxx


----------



## purple72

Morning Ladies....

Thank you all for your lovely wishes on here and on F/B you are all lovely!

Got my lovely necklace but need to sort so much stuff this afternoon, Expenses for work, shopping for holiday, cleaning the house! oh and still got a card to make!

So excited about my holiday, and even when I come back then I can be excited about our Xmas party and meeting all you lovely lovely women! ( Anne I've met and she is just divine)

Love and hugs to EVERYONE

Pix what about the greek Islands? will text you next week and let you know what it's like  . We went to Tunisia in November near Port el Kantou (sp) and it was really nice but that was 5 years ago x

Sx


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hello everyone,

Hope you dont mind me posting here.

I am in a cycle at the moment at UCH and have only 3 follys showing on a scan today, day8 of cycle or day5 of stims. Couldnt see my other ovary on the scan machine. Heard that they may cancel the cycle?? They cancel if less than 4 follys.

They have never mentioned this before? Is this normal at most clinics. Till now on all my cycles I have had a good response of around 10 eggs but this has changed and I seem to have a lot less follys now.

Can any ladies give me advise on what to do from here? feeling quite down. My fsh is always around 6. My AMH is 12.7. All other hormones are in normal range.

Does having no follts this cycle mean that this will always be the case?

I am on highest dose of stims, 225 merinol, 225 gonal f and cetrotide.

Any ideas how to get more follys?


----------



## Little Me

Hi Shell- I'm sorry this cycle is going as you had hoped, but three follies isn't so bad, you only need one good egg and if your hospital are prepared to carry on there is a good chance that a couple more may pop up. 
I was on Merionel 450 but have never had gonal so can't comment on dosage.
Not suer if you've been drinking aprox 2litres of water a day and sitting with a hot wheat pack on your tummy, this can help growth and also, eat 5 x Brazil nuts a day for protein
Your AMH & FSH are really good.
And in answer to ytour question of will this always be the case if you don't have many follies - defo not, each cycle is different, and you have your good levels in your favour.
maybe you may need a tweak on the drugs?
Good luck 
Anne  
xxxx

Purps- Ahhhh, I don't think anyone has ever called me devine before hun   
xx


----------



## Malini

Bonjour Nix,  so pleased you're back.  Je suis bien.  I too have had a run in with the nasties at the Vatican.  Not part of Roma police, all their own little racist pays.  I had a swiss army knife in my bag (for picnics when you're in an overpriced city).  Yes, dumb.  But totally innocent.  The only reason I wasn't locked up for life was because I have the whitest husband on Earth who is a devout Catholic and went all humble pie, I am so sorry, my wife isn't so smart .... I could have killed him but in light of your story that was the way to go.  Thought the place was an over hyped example of how FAT CATS cream off the poor.  That goes for every religion, creed, ethnicity, cultural background...universal in my condemnation of wealth for a few while preaching to the rest to make do and be grateful.  So sorry for your panic attack.

May I confirm what you all know: Tracey and Ally are two of the world's special people.  I know you all know that and many of you know this from meeting them in person but it isn't everyday that you meet people who light up a room so I felt a need to write it here.  There were no tears (sorry Tracey if I let you down) and I didn't ask about counselling bc I hadn't read the thread y'day.  Hope you have a lovely time in B and Ally your weekend is sunny and light.  

Pix - I have reserved the Zetter for two weeks so the search is still on but we have a credible and vaguely affordable back-up plan.

Coco - Mixed feelings, I get.  I am sorry you have to worry about what should be good news but I get it.  Hope your worst fears are proven to be wrong.

Shell - The UCH is one of THE most unhelpful clinics in England for PRs.  I am sorry you haven't produced a trillion follicles but many, many of us would be pleased with your response.  My clinic, ARGC, only treats FSH in the region of 10   but they would proceed with one follicle and have had pregnancies from just one egg.  The Lister will treat you regardless of your FSH (and yours is great) and will also proceed with one.  Did you mention your e2, sorry in a rush, but sometimes a high e2 will make an artificially low FSH.  Your AMH is great and is only an idicator of quantity and not quality.  In my opinion, the UCH ACU is protecting its stats.

Purple - Happy Birthday and happy, happy hols.

Gang, I have got to dash as must drive to the homestead in the Peaks.  But as always I carry you all with me and send you love, especially to you Sarah.

Malini xxx

PS I think it was RC who was pleased about gusset and thought I would want to know.  Well I do!!!  BUT it was Mir who set down the challenge so make sure she knows so you get your full credit


----------



## Pixie75

Shell sorry you are feeling low   but I'm not sure how they talk about cancelling the cycle if they haven't even managed to see both of your ovaries ?   I'd ask to be scanned again if I was you before they start talking about cancellation. Re dosage - 450 is not the maximum dose, 600 is, but I guess 450 is enough for you as your AMH level is v good. What was your antral count? 

Purps, our birthday girl,   : Been to Rhodes and loved it! I looked for hotels in Mykonos and Santorini last night but they are all hidiously expensive for a September holiday  

Mailini   Thanks lovely.


----------



## nevergiveup1

Thanks for all your replys, I am just feeling soo down about this!!

My last months reading for Oestradial was 225? Please explain , is this E2? What is this supposed to be?

At my last treatment at the argc in June, my oestradial was 102, FSH 6.

I had thought all my hormones were okay as I have never had anyone tell me of any problems with hormone readings.

I am usually with ARGC and dont really rate UCH at all!! But decided to try one cycle with them. I have a follow up booked at argc on the 18th september. I am well aware that the argc will collect just one egg as I have cycled with someone who had one egg and fell pregnant.


----------



## nevergiveup1

Sorry Pixie, I never saw your post.

450 is the max dose at this clinic?

Well I did suggest I make an appointment at another clinic for a scan to see if they could see both my ovaries? They have a 3d scan machine at create health in harley street that is very good!! The lady wasnt very happy with that.

I am going for another accupuncture session this afternoon, otherwise I would have booked a 3d scan with create health as you can just book for a detailed scan at the clinic and pay for that. The scan doctor did say this was the same machine as they have?? But I can see a lot clearer on it, so maybe I will go there for a scan.

I think it is shocking that I was never made aware before the cycle that they would cancel with less than 4 follys??

I admit that my antral folly count was low. 2 on either side. So this is against me.

They are going to let me carry on till sunday taking the meds and then scan on sunday to see if we cancel or not. They wanted me to know it was a very real possibility!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Where did my post go......I typed a long reply to Shell along the same lines as what Pix said, how can they cancel when they have only seen 1 ovary, maximum dosage is different at different clinics (I am on 600 menopur this cycle my last clinic would only go up to 450 as well) plus you are only on day 5 of stims on my day 5 appointment last cycle there was nothing to see at all.........that is much shorter and more to the point but I think you get my drift. Between now and Sunday, keep your tummy warm, up your protein intake to about 60g per day (Salmon, milk, baked beans etc etc), drink loads of water and we will all keep everything crossed for you, let us know how you get on    

Malini - glad you had a lovely time with Tracey and Ally (I accepted you on ** last night, well I think it was you?) Hope you have a lovely drive home and it isn't too wet.   

Pix - I would add Cyprus to the holiday destination list, though I know prices there seem to have gone up since they joined the Euro.

Anne - Are you shoe shopping again


----------



## Little Me

AM- I am actually yes    
Just bought some cheap all leather GIRLS gladiator sandals from La redoute- not as nice as the others but only £13.00     so if they are comfy, who cares eh! I'm sick of shoes now  
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> AM- I am actually yes


I knew I was psychic 

When will you be taking the boys back? You are all always welcome to call in for coffee anytime you are passing.


----------



## Little Me

AM- Bring them back on Sunday eve hun, ah, thanks thats lovely of you.
I will defo do that one of the Sundays, what J are you on M1?
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - J41 (less than 2 mins from this junction) or you can come off the M62 at J28 (about 5 mins from here)


----------



## shortie66

Right i will try again with my massive post from this morning 

Pix - i will defo come down there and trip those models up for you anytime u like, just say the word hunny and i'll be there!  

Anne thats crap about the shoes sweetie, glad you got some cheaper tho! U can try boundary mills for size 2 titchies hun, i went there last year and managed to get 3 pairs for honeymoon. Or u can try barratts they do adult styles in a size 2 as well 

Anna sobroody, have u tried olbas inhaler hun  Its a bit like the vicks inhaler but about 100 times more potent and takes the top of u head off   Hope ur drugs have turned up and good luck for this cycle sweetheart     

Nix gald u are back with us sweetie pie, we have missed u on here soooooo much   

Purple



hope u have a fabulous day today  

Tracey have a great day in bournemouth hope the weather is ok for you   

Driver i would defo dump the acu lady if she is hurting you, and i've never heard of anyone being bruised by the needles thats just awful 

Wingwing i dont mind camping on occasion but we have sold all our camping equipment now so its B&B's all the way from here now. Oh well im sure i'll cope ok with that   

Lightweight give those builders hell petal, they have p1ssed u around far too much, hows the painting coming along now? Will have a nose on ** later at the latest pics  

Jo enjoy the hairdo and being pampered, i like to incorporate mine with a manicure but since my neighbour does mine now to save me money i dont get a manicure any more  

Shell i wouldnt worry too much yet hun u are only on day 5 of stims plus they couldnt even see ur other ovary so u may have some more lurking on that   

Hello to zuri malini rc steph almond coco laura miranda latersarter emak popsi annaofc beachy swinny ally and all the other lovlies on here  

I have been painting staining and glossing like a mad woman today to get everything finished as new carpet is being fitted in the morning, all done now apart from a couple of little bits which i'll do later cos im knackered.

Finally heard back from benefits people after i called them another twice today. They have looked at my claim again and have now decided that i did have good cause for delayment of claim and they will pay me backdated jobseekers allowance from june, and the money will be in my account by wednesday. Im so pleased cos it now means the bills are paid for another month  

Im gonna post this now and hope and  it makes it!!!!!


----------



## shortie66

Yayyyyyyyy it made it!!! 

Doesnt seem as long as the one i did this morning, hope i havent forgot anyone    Apologies if i have, im confused old and infirm, but luckily not yet incontinent


----------



## H&amp;P

Ooooh is everyone working this afternoon, it's very quiet??

Any plans for the long weekend anyone, or have you all already started your long weekends


----------



## Little Me

still here  
Was just doing some reports   
what are you doing the weekend?
x


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi, DH is on 12 hr nights again tonight so I will veg out with my wheatie and some DVD's will watch the last episode of Lipstick Jungle, then having a couple of windows fitted tomorrow morning and got to get them painted (if it's not raining), then hopefully DH will be up for us to go and do something nice in the afternoon, maybe a movie and some food, Sunday no plans as yet but if the weather is good we will probably load up the bikes and scoot down to Clumber Park for a few hours. Monday is scan at 9am then straight from there over MIL's to fit her first ever computer and to try to teach her the basics of surfing t'internet.....

What else have you got planned with the boys? How old are they?


----------



## Little Me

Luke is 7 and Ryan is 11. Tomorrow we're taking them to the Wolves to watch the footie- Luke's first time there he is really excited!
then on Sunday before we take them home we're going to see jasons brother and SIL.
MOnday jason will be revised lots I would imagine so I'll do some housey stuff and generally potter about  

Tonight we're going to one of my customers Pre wedding party - we were invited to the wedding but had to decline cos of having the boys. It's a big Indian affair, all very lavish and I would imagine lots of     food too  
God knows what I'm gonna wear, jeans I guess and a nice top.

I hope the scan goes well hun


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - party tonight sounds fab. 

Gotta scoot now as off home to have tea with James before he goes off to work, we finish at 4:30 on a Friday (not that I actually started today), month end stuff for me from Tuesday boooooo so will be on here much less until after the 11th Sept, but I will of course try to keep up reading and post any news I have


----------



## Little Me

Have  alovely weekend


----------



## shortie66

Oh!


----------



## Little Me

Happy bank holiday ladies, hope you all have a lovely one


----------



## Wing Wing

*Anne*, I am not up to stimming part yet - just the down regging. Bloods next week and then stimming as and when advised so will probably be able to join Anna/LW as "almost cycle buddies"

Sorry the shoes were [email protected] How disappointing! Don't believe you are sick of shoes!

Hair - I have the opposite problem to Driver and Anna. I have ridiculously thick and curly hair that is a nightmare to control and which has to be straightened every s0dding day (unless camping!) Can't wait for it to grow a bit and am then gonna have it styled in a curly style so it is less of a hassle. Now it rules my life!

Hi *Malini* - have a good weekend.

*Shell  * - sorry to hear things are not going well for you. As I am receiving treatment in Lux, I cannot comment on the clinic you are at but it does seem that there are HUGE variations in the level of care you get at UK clinics. 3 follies sounds like heaven to me and there is no way you should let them cancel - you only need one egg FFS!

Well done *Kate* with the Benefit B'tards. So glad you stuck to your guns. Any news on second interview. If not, they must be MAD! You show such dedication in offering to travel to London to trip up stick models that I would think you would be an asset to any company!!

*Driver* - good luck with scan on Monday

*Kate  * - Oh what!!!!

WW X


----------



## Malini

Happy Weekend all.  I am in the Peaks now and it isn't too wet....yet.  Yes, Driver that was me on ** - so pleased to have you in my posse.  And I agree about ditching the acu - bruising is not on.

Hi Wing Wing - hope mum continues to spoil you. For the record when I met you your hair was groomed and magnificent especially considering you were on a flight before the sun came up!!

Have a lovely wknd with the boys Anne.  They're so lucky to have you.

So much more to write but I need a cup of tea and have telephone consult soon with Dr Sher and am intimidated.

M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Wingwing good luck with the cycle sweetheart   sending loads of       ur way.  My hair is very very fine but i have been told not to put the straightners on it for a while as it was starting to break off on one side    So im being a good girl and just blowdrying it or better still leaving it to dry on its own (but then it goes into a frizzy wurzel gummidge style)   

Malini oooo lucky girl up in the peaks hope the weather stays lovely and sunny for you. PM ur name hun and i'll add u to ********    

Anne have a lovely weekend sweetie    

Driver have a good bank holiday off


----------



## mag108

Ladies
I cannot believe how many posts since I last managed to post! Over 60 pages later (and that was maybe 18 August!).
Apologies for not being on and i have missed you! I was away for about 5 days then our internet was down (switching providers!) 
I made DH but a pay as you go toggle today as was really missing online life...
will try and catch up! (have managed about 40 pages but have had to stop as going out tonite)

Tracymohair
Hope you are doing ok. Its all very hard. Until my m/cs had finished I didnt believe it was over so I know what you mean about holding onto hope, its a natural thing to do. And yes, many people are crap at anything to do with loss suffering pain. That probably doenst mean they dont care though. Been there so many times I have v low expectations! sending you love
I get a little concerned with my age too, 40, being a mum, more concerned about energy levels and wanting breaks and not being able to keep up. If it ever happens i dont want to be in bed by 9pm! Also stayed with a friend with a 7mth old and I did think after 1 day, do I really want this? But maybe thats other peoples kids!

latestarter very sorry to hear of your failed TX That is such a blow. I hope you are getting some support X We are always here

A big welcome back to WING WING! Lovely to have you on board again. Sorry that things were so tough

Also a very big WELCOME BACk to Rural Chick, so sorry to hear you have been so down and I hope being on here helps you a bit ! I hope you get the support you need. That does seem quick re DE. Personally I say go for it now. My guide being what would you regret the most... not doing it now and risking it not working or waiting til next year to try?

Sarah-again I am so sorry hun. It is such a devastating outcome. I hope you are ok. 
I will give you a call tomorrow for a chat.


A big hello and kisses to everyone else, driver, AnnofC, Pix, Purps, Malini, Mir, Nix, Anne, Anna, Steph, LV, LJ, LW, Beachy, emak, Kate and everyone else

Will try stay on top of things.
Am thinking of party, remind me f date again?

X


----------



## popsi

Hiya ladies
Just popping in to wish you all the very  best of weekends I hope the sun shines a little for us all   

sorry no personals I have had a horrible day (as some of you wonderful ladies will have seen in **) a very good friend of mine that I have worked with for over 20 years passed away this morning she was only 52, its been a very very sad day for us all today, i was glad to come home and sit down and have a long good cry... RIP to one very special lady 

sorry to be sad girls

Andrea xxx


----------



## shortie66

Welcome back mag   hmmmm yes we can chat a bit cant we    Party is 27th november and our lovely pix has arranged the venue in london.  Hope u can make it sweetheart, would be lovely to meet you    

Popsi so sorry to hear ur sad news sweetheart      Many people will no doubt say this to you, but i mean this from the heart when i say this, grieve for ur friend all u need to and remember the good times you shared.


----------



## Swinny

Hello girls

Well nature finally took its course and I had the night from hell with it. Been feeling ropey all day but a bit brighter tonight.

Tracey - Oh just what the doctor ordered an FF meet up with Mal and Ally, hope you got lots of hugs and here's one from me  

Purple -  , sorry mine's not as posh as some of your other lovely ones but my brain is mush this week and I don't know how to do them  

Anneof C -  

Beachy - looking forward to seeing you next week my lovely and thanks for all your love and support xxxx

Anne - you too honey you have been a star  

Mag108 - Speak to you over the weekend xxx

Popsi - sorry to hear about your friend  

As for festivals, I used to be a regular at V every year and I used to love the whole camping part of it, that was the best fun. I've got tickets for Creamfields on Sunday and I was going to give it a miss because of this weeks events and then i thought bu**er it, straighten your face get your welly's out and get raving with all those youngsters....bring on the beer tents, just what i need!!!

Hello to all the lovely team PR, sorry for lack of personals but not fully with it xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Sarah sweetheart we dont mind ur brain being all mushy     Sorry u had such a bad night darling u really did not deserve this    Enjoy ur weekend and show the youngsters how to party


----------



## laurab

Pops and SArah -   

Purps- Happy birthday!!

Steph - was lovley to see you last night and Vivvy is the most adorable  smiley badge I've seen ever!!  

Oh bank holiday weekend.... bet you all have lovely weekend plans!  

I have a hole in one of my teeth one side and an ulcer the other and managed to eat a big bar of choc all to myself my sucking it on my tongue and not letting it touch either side of my mouth... impressive a!


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all


Laura, am impressed by your chocolate eating skills girl!

Popsi, so sorry about your friend...she was so young x

Swinny, hope you feel better soon.

Hi Malini, Peak District is lovely, hope you enjoy it!

Driver, good luck with scan!  

Sorry, I haven't been able to keep up much today.  Took another test this morning, a digital one, it said pregnant within about a minute.  Then, at work, about 3 hrs later, started to get slightly brown tinged cm when i went to loo...have had the typical af pains and pulls etc so it seems it's all over for me, as I feared.  Am going to get a hcg test tmrw (after calling round Lister - cr&p, won't take bloods after 3pm, not open again til Tuesday - do they think these things only happen before 3pm, Monday to Friday.  My docs were useless too, eventually managed to get appt at HCA tmrw).  Not sure what it will tell me but I feel I should do something.  Am also taking extra cyclogest, just in case.

Sorry for me post.

Hope you are all ok
x


----------



## beachgirl

Andrea     just wanted to give you a hug and say sorry about your friend, it's such a young age and so sad x


----------



## popsi

thanks everyone for your kind words, it means the world to me   this group is the most supportive ever xx

coco..   for good news honey xx


----------



## Wing Wing

Evening girlies - hurrah for it being Friday night with 3 whole days off - glorious!

Malini - glad the weather is being kind to you so far! Yes, Mum is still here. Is brilliant! Re hair - you have no idea what time I had to get up to make it that way BEFORE the pre-dawn flight!!! Hope the consultation went ok. What was it for?

Hi Mags - nice to hear from you. I have no idea what you have been up to as there was no way I could read back as far as the time when I stopped posting - it was months ago and I can hardly keep up with days on this thread! Hope all is good with you.

Popsi - so sorry to hear about you friend - that really is very sad.

Sarah - sorry you had a hard time of it. Hope the festival does you good!

Coco - hope you get some good news tomorrow. Never experienced it myself (as never got that far) but I do remember a lot of people talking about brownish discharge being a good thing as probably implantation bleeding. Don't lose hope chick   

WW X


----------



## H&amp;P

Coco - I saw your post on a different thread this afternoon, I am so pleased you managed to get an appointment for tomorrow, I am still keeping everything crossed for you.

Malini - Hope your consultation went OK, don't be intimidated, make sure you write down everything you want to ask / say and cross them off as you go through and make sure they give you time to write down anything you want to make notes on (Don't know why i am writing that as you have already had your call by now )

Popsi - I am so sorry to read of your good friend passing away, such a sad day for you  No words are adequate at times like this but know we are thinking of you. 

Laura - KUDOS on getting through the chocolate with ulcers and a hole in your tooth, you are a lady after my own heart. 

Sarah - , I really hope you have a great time at Creamfields (also hope you don't need the wellies )

Mag - Welcome back, it's hard enough to catch up after 4 days away (That was me last weekend and they had chatted through about 12 pages in that short a time )



slycett said:


> Oh!


oh! what? Are you going for the record of shortest post in history Kate?

Anne - enjoy the football, hope the party was good tonight.

Purps - have a fandabulous holiday hun you both so deserve a really nice break, make your birthday treats last for the whole time you are away. 

Good night and  to all the rest of the lovely team PR, might not be on again this weekend, DH will be on computer patrol (bless him he is only trying to look after me) so hope you all have a great bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## nevergiveup1

hello ladies thanks for all your responses to my problem.

Popsi, so sorry to hear abour your friend!

Laura, very impressed with your chocolate eating skills! 

Maybe if anyone could give me some more advise. yesturday was day 5 of stims, went to UCH and they could only see one ovary with 2 follys on. Their scan machine is soooooo bad, I cannot see anything on it. I have said this to them before and they say it is one of the best
They said that if by Sunday I dont have 4 follys, they will cancel! This is the first time I have heard of this policy?? Surely they should have to tell you this before. I also spent £2000 on a hysteroscope and DNC before the cycle and I said to the nurse that unless they are sure they are going to treat me, otherwise I dont want to spend £2000 on anything.

Anyway, yesturday I went to another clinic for a scan. I went to Create health and lo and behold, I could see again. My vanishing ovary is back and they measured 9 follys. here are the measurements... 18, 15, 11.5, 11, 9.6, 7.4, 8.5, 7.7, 4.1mm.

So I called the doctor at UCH and her reply was... well it all depends on the sizes?? Is this considered as poor response because there are only 2 BIG ones and so the others all dont count? I think her scan machine maybe only seeing the big ones. But do I have a leg to stand on when insisting on having egg collection by saying that I have 9 follys and not 2. I swear on their machine it looks like I have no follys AT ALL except the 2. 

Thanks for all the advise, I am drinking milk like mad, keeping the tum warm, had extra accupuncture yesturday and am eating brazil nuts. Please grow follys!!

Good Luck to all the other ladies out there !!!


----------



## Ourturn

Shell - for day 5 of stimms those measurements seem great to me! A lot can change in a couple of days so fingers crossed others will catch up. My clinic (nhs) would not be talkng about cancelling at this stage I am sure. I think its terrible that you had to go else where to get a decent scan! In your shoes I would stick to my guns and go for ec. Keep up the protein intake! 

Coco - I am feeling hopefull for you. The brown stuff could be implantation staining. The fact you got a +ive on a digi is great as they are not that sensitive. Fingers crossed for a good blood test result.

Morning everyone 


Happy bank holiday! 

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shell.  UCH are shocking.  Many of those follies should be big enough, INSIST they take you to egg collection  - unless you are having a NHS funded go then I suppose you can't force them to go ahead.  Just keep kicking up a fuss and turn on the tears if necessary.  Good luck

Popsi.  My heart goes out to you.  As i know only too well, it is devastating losing a friend.  People expect you to just get over it quickly if it was a friend.  It took me at least two years to stop crying all the time over my friend Kate.  In a way I found I missed her more than I missed Marcus just because I had so many memories of her.  I hope you have people who understand what you are going through.    

Coco.  I hope you are wrong and it all turns out OK for you .    

Laura.  You are a wonderful woman.  You are so right that although nothing you can say will make it better - the chocolate definitely will  Thank you.  I will enjoy it with my coffee this morning.

I am enjoying my last weekend of gluttony.  I had a wonderful steak and chips in a creamy mushroom sauce, followed by 3 pieces of rocky road at a friends house last night then I am looking forward to a Thai festiva with loads of lovely thai food and lots of tiger beer.


I hope everyone has a wonderful bank holiday weekend


----------



## purple72

Morning Ladies

Quick one for me just to say Bye bye for now!

Coco keeping everything crossed for you!

Andrea big hugs hunny! Loss is so hard, it wahtever form it takes, hang on to the good memories you have they will eventually burn brighter than the loss xxx

Off on hols, but will be thinking of you lot, feel free to text me ladies with any news, no doubt there will be 100's of pages to catch up on when I get home

Love ya all xxx

Sx


----------



## Pixie75

Purps have a wonderful time honey    Will be thinking of you too and don't worry I text you all the good news  
 

Shell: OMG! I can't believe how crap UCH is!! I'm so glad to hear yesterday's scan showed you had 2 ovaries   and that the hiding one had 9 great sized follies after only 5 days of stimming! Take your paperwork in for them to see if need be but make sure you go to EC.  

Have a great bank holiday weekend everyone.

Lots of love,

Pix xxx


----------



## AggieDalrimp

Hello Ladies!

Just found this post. My clinic are really not that helpful. I have been told I have poor performance to IVF and that I should go to egg donation (nurse said this when I asked if there was anything we could do). I need more information and would like to feel I have explored all options before looking into this.

I had an ectopic pregancy removed at 12 weeks after clomid (Dec 07) right tube removed
IVF last year. Long course - poor response (6 follies all varying in size) treatement cancelled as it was my first time
IVF short course July/Aug this year. 6 follies, 5 eggs, 2 fert, transfer at day 2. AF arrived before OTD BFN

I was on highest does of Fostimon (and Burseslin)

Not sure what to do, any help or signposting would be gratefully received.

Aggie x


----------



## hunyb

Hi Aggie - welcome to this board!  A lot of the girls who will no doubt give you a more detailed response than I could are away on holiday at the moment with it being bank holiday but I'm sure they will help you when they get back.  We can definitely sympathise on this thread with the egg donor speech (which we all despise    ).  I'm no expert since I'm only due to start my first ivf cycle in a couple of weeks but from what I've picked up along the way it sounds like you've had the DE (donor egg) speech way too early.  I know a lot of us on here would be very happy with 6 follies and absolutely delighted with 2 fertilised embies at transfer!  Lots of people never get that far. Not sure if the DE speech is because of the clinic's success rates which are affected by us 'poor responders'!  Sorry to hear you had an ectopic - it's never easy when you think your time has come for it to end that way.  

It seems that each clinic's 'highest dose' seems to vary depending on where you go (there are two clinics in leeds for example, one which states the highest dose of menopur is 450 and the other states it is 600) so you may not have been given the right dose to get the best response.

It's horrible to get the DE speech - my DH and I have had it BEFORE we even had our first try!     Take heart though - There are lots of ladies on this thread who have been given the DE speech who have subsequently gone on to be mummies either through ivf or even naturally so it's not over until the fat lady sings!  

x


----------



## hunyb

coco - have you had your scan yet?  thinking about you and sending you BFP vibes       

xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Purple, have a great holiday - am jealous!

Traceym, how are you today?  I know what you mean about being a glutton - I've put on spo much weight, I have such a muffin top it's horrible!  I can't blame the drugs, I have been such a glutton since tx started.  Usually I watch what I eat (apart from choc!) and am at the gym, pretending to work out 3 times a week, but I have let myself eat what I like and not been to the gym for 2 weeks or more and it really shows!

Hi hunyb, nice you are back, how are you?

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies, it's so kind of you to think of me when you have so much going on in your own lives.  I took another digital test this morning and it was +ve within about 15 seconds...and I eventually managed to get a blood test for hcg levels and found out they are 245...the nurse said this was a good level.  Am still worried as I have really quite bad af pains, stabbing and a slight twisting, and I've had this since Monday this week.  I don't want to get my hopes up but it's hard not to!!  If nothing bad happens this bank hol, I'll go for another hcg test on Tuesday to see what's happening...we're off to visit rellies for sun & mon so will be by the seaside and trying to keep calm!

I hope you all have lovely bank hol weekends
xx


----------



## hunyb

Hi coco - great news on the hcg levels!    I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up. I've been reading a lot of buddhism lately and am trying to subscribe to the theory that you need to enjoy the journey, taking each day on it's merits and not try to look too far towards the destination!  How very zen of me!  Like you, I am a big worrier and full of reticent thinking "oh I won't get excited just yet just in case" but then even when I had my miscarriage last year I realised I had been so focussed on looking towards an end-point that I hadn't even enjoyed the few weeks I was actually pregnant which would have given me joy despite the outcome.  Enjoy being at the seaside and keep busy - hopefully it will take your mind off the "what ifs"!

Btw, I'm good thanks for asking!  I'm supposed to be working from home today since I have been a total lazy cow all week but I'm still managing to spend most of the day surfing the net instead looking for ways to make me more fertile!     Oh well...

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Aggie.  What clinic are you at.  I can't believe they cancelled you with 6 follies.  Were they a reasonable size?  Many of us here are with clinics who will let you go to EC with one folly if you want to.

Coco.  Great HCG levels.  I have everything crossed for you


----------



## mag108

Hi Ladies
Bobbing on for a record short amount of time due to the pay as you go toggle and my DH pestering me.


Cocoruby- wishing you all the best hun, hang in there.

Aggie - Always get a second opinion as far as I am concerned, I had the ED speech and I hadnt even tried IVF!
You have managed to get to having ET with 2 eggs! Thats great! 

I went to the Lister in London (I live in Manchester, got my scans/blood done here and tx in London and it worked fine).
They are much more optimistic about outcomes. I take it that there are other clinics also have a more helpful approach as I am sure ladies on here can vouch for, (and I have learned a second opinion is the only way)
X


----------



## shortie66

Hello my lovlies  

Hope ur all having a nice bank holiday weekend.  

Had stair carpet fitted today order a new tv unit and been to my brothers for a bbq this evening.  Got a few lazy days planned now as both knees are really painful and cant walk very well.  Hopefully a few days rest and i'll be up to start decorating lounge end of next week.  

Tracey how was ur day out in bournemouth?  Hope the weather held out for you.  

Coco they seem very good hcg results to me sending u loads of       and a big    

Hunyb when are u starting next cycle sweetheart?   

Hi mag hope ur ok hunny     

Aggie defo get a 2nd opinion hunny, 6 follies is far too many to be thinking off donor cycles.   

Hi everyone else    have a lovely weekend


----------



## beachgirl

Kate are you on the jd ?


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

beachy yes i was however did you guess


----------



## beachgirl

Are you just up


----------



## shortie66

Beachy yes sweetie just fell out of bed      Pate on toast and a nice cuppa tea done me the world of good    Over to m-i-l's for dinner picking up our ickle niece holly on the way.  Then back home for re-run of x-factor any maybe a couple more jd's.  Its gotta be done on the last bank holiday of the year hasnt it    What u up to today hun?


----------



## hunyb

Morning all!  Or is it afternoon yet?

Slycett - we're actually ivf virgins so this cycle will be our very first!  eeeekk!   got our day 21 apt on sept 4th so guessing I'll start stimms around sept 13th as I'm on the SP.  looking forward to getting started finally!  Sorry to hear your knees are bad - I recommend a large sunday dinner and an afternoon with your feet up in front of the tv watching an old movie!

Has anyone on here done the tandem cycle (the one where you stim in parallel to an egg donor) at the jinamed or have I imagined that?  DH and I were discussing our next options last night in case this cycle doesn't work.  Financially it would take us ages to save anything right now (still paying off student loans  ) so trying to be prepared.  Did I read someone saying it was quite reasonably priced to do the tandem cycle in turkey compared to a normal icsi cycle over in the uk?  Wishful thinking maybe?

Having said all that DH & I are on a mission this month to get a natural BFP (ever the optimists! ) before our cycle starts!  We decided that because my ovulation and temps are all over the place it is difficult to know when I actually ovulation (some months it's day 8 and others it's day 19!) so we would just   every other day (or every day if we can be **** - d!) for the entire month!  I've no idea how people maintain this level of lovin' - I'm absolutely knackered!


----------



## beachgirl

I;m cooking a nice roast chicken dinner with all the trimmings....then plan an afternoon watching films with DH and SIL


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all! Just a quick post as only just back from hols!

Swinny - words cannot express how sorry I am for your loss; this is such a sad outcome.   Please, if possible, derive some hope from the fact this was NOT another ectopic and it does show you can get pg naturally and just need a sticky one.  Meanwhile, take good care.    

Coco - brown spotting and AF-type cramps are VERY common around implantation; you have a great HCG level so hang in there!

Welcome back Rural Chick and Wing Wing!

All newbies who have got the DE speech -  My sister also got that before she had even started her tx.  And as my siggy shows she did just fine!  

Sorry for the short post - love to everyone else and I'll post again tomorrow or, more likely Tuesday! Holiday was great - feel well rested!


----------



## shortie66

LJ glad u had a lovely holiday sweetheart    

Beachy hope u enjoyed ur chicken dinner and the films, there is f-all on tele tonight so boring   

Huny good luck sweetheart we'll be with u every step of the way.  Well i got the huge dinner but didnt get the feet up part   

Had a lovely dinner at m-i-l's    Got off to a bit of a dodgy start with holly proclaiming and crying loudly that she did not want to go to nanny's and wanted to go with daddy (who wasnt going anywhere).  Cue mommy who tells her in no uncertain terms that they had re-arranged their whole day because she wanted to go to nanny's with me and dh, so stop that crying now go and have a wee and get ur jacket.     Tears stopped and away she came bless her little heart.   Helped pick plums and apples with m-i-l saying that bl00dy tree is dangerous holly then said copied saying "yes Bl00dy tree"  Had to explain to her that bl00dy is an adult word and shouldnt be said by little girls     I have eaten so much crap over the weekend and think i've undone all my good work in the week so feeling a bit crap now and just want to carry on stuffing chocolate  

Im bored bored bored


----------



## Wing Wing

*Shell* -What happened today honey? Hope the EC went ahead as it sounded to me like you should have been able to insist - especially if you were paying! the clinic sounds awful. Can you change if necessary - i.e. if you have to do another cycle?

Hi *Coco* - really pleased to hear about your levels - very encouraging hey? Have forgotten when your official test is but all looking good isn't it?

Hi *Hunyb*. Am sooooooooo impressed with your and your DH's stamina! I remember trying that about a year ago and giving up after about 2 weeks due to total knackeredness!! (Is that a word??) Good luck and remember to go to bed early so you keep up those energy levels!!!

*Aggie* - 6 follies!!! That is surely a good result. What is all the talk about cancellation about? Seems mad. Can you insist on continuing or at least get a good reason why you should cancel at this stage?

Hi* Kate* - hope the knees feel much better soon hon. You need to take it easy for a few days babes - you have been doing soooo much! Bored? What is that? Wish I had time to feel bored! Just seem to always have something to do and even if I don't, I make it up!!! Am totally crap at taking it easy!

Welcome back from hols *LJ *- glad you had a good time. Look forward to hearing more from you next week. Have a good Bank Holiday!

Happy Monday to you all - makes a change from Miserable Monday hey? I am LOVING not having to go to bed early!!

Love to all.

WW X


----------



## laurab

Bored Kate my love.... its sunday of a bank hols.... do you not have booze to drink, nice food to eat?  Come over here if you like just waiting for a curry to arrive!  

Coco - I had lots of brown bleeding until about 16 weeks! Its even more common in multiple pregs!   Hang in there..

Welcome back Jen, glad you had a relaxing time,


----------



## shortie66

Wingwing hey hunny im the same with taking it easy i got a very low boredom threshold im afraid   Got loads to do tbh but trying to give the knees a few days rest     Got app at hospital week after next so hoping they can just do steroid injections to start with or somat just to give me a few pain free months. Enjoy not going to bed early hunny bun weather supposed to be good here tomoz i think so may try and persuade dh to take me for a nice drive somewhere  

Hiya laura got loads of booze to drink    have scoffed enough for a week today, but must admit if u lived down the road may be tempted to hobble down and help u out with the curry     Is it indian or chinese    Chicken tikka masala is my fave as long as they dont shove too much cocnut in it. ugghhhhh coconut should only be put in cakes and bounty bars


----------



## Miranda7

REALLY sorry, but just marking the page till I get time to read the last ten pages! Got back from Glasgow to the Blue Screen of Death on the main pooter and there's no way I can sort it, plus we have two viewings tomorrow and need to scrub the hoose. So if I've missed things, I'm so sorry - will be back in the land of the living soon.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning

Mir- hope that the viewings go ok, have you seen another house yet?


----------



## laurab

Kate - Was King Prawn DAnsak...  

Mir - You seem to have picked up the accent.  

Katherine - I'm SOOOO jealous, in-laws in another contient!!   Sorry you've had a horrid time.


----------



## mag108

Ladies
Just wishing you all a good weekend. Looking forward to being able to spend as much time as I like online our sky connection should be up and running by 7 sept, til then its pay as you go and as DH works from home he gets first dibbs.

Way to many clouds over Manchester this weekend and I have spent most of my time indoors taking it easy big time.

XXX


----------



## Ourturn

Coco - delighted to say 'I told you so'!   Congrats on the brilliant hcg level! Maybe you have double trouble! 

Laura - your 3 peas always make me smile! Where did you get those fab oufits? Can I ask how many embies you had but back in?

Katherine - sorry you had such a hard time with your inlaws   I'm on the lp this time (sp did not work for me at all). I start down regging Wednesday, stimming 22nd Sept.

Kate - sorry your knees are painful. Have you tried deep heat (smells rank I know) and those banage tube support jobies? I had problems with my knees when I started skiing (was not skiing correctly!) and found they helped. 

Aggie - with those results I'm suprised you have had the de speech! Might be worth changing clinics? 

LJ - did you have a nice holiday?

Hi everyone 

Still battling with this cold, really hacked off with it now! Its always at its worst in the mornings  Picked 2 large buckets of plums from our tree..will be making jam and chutney all week! We will have been in out house 5 years tomorrow, so dh decided we should have a bottle of bubbly to celebrate last night (the widow no less)...it was sooo nice, but I was ****** after 1 glass! 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Can i air my thoughts here today please cos my head is all over the place       Not expecting any answers or even advice really just need to share what im feeling at the mo with my ff's. We took our niece holly who is 4 over to mil's yesterday for lunch and had a fab time, took her home and for the first time ever our other little niece ruby who is 19months came running to me with her arms open to be picked up. Its just made me realise how much i want this, how much i want that to be my little girl or boy and i suppose in a way thats why i back off from them sometimes cos its so painful afterwards.  I really enjoy being with them spending time with them, playing with them but afterwards it so hard emotionally inside to realise that it may never be me.  I love them sooooo much i dont want to be a distant auntie who only ever sees them once in a while who shys away from them i dont want that to be me.  After i came home last night i felt really down, panicky even, its happened before but last night was the first time i had made the connection about what it was about.  Feel a bit better this morning and even shed a few  .  How can i cope with the emotions inside me? Perhaps it will get easier over time i dont know    I think i fool myself sometimes into thinking that if i dont manage to be successful in our journey, i'll be fine, i'll be happy, i'll be ok and i suppose i will cos i''ll have no choice, but christ im not looking forward to going through it.

Sorry for the mememe post today, will ttry and get my head sorted for later


----------



## laurab

God its hard a.  I guess I was always open to all options (adoption/ DE) and so assumed although it would be a difficult journey I would always get there.  Think I got through by burying my head in the sand.


----------



## beachgirl

Kate- I know exactly what you mean, it's so hard isn't it   

The hardest thing I've done is start looking after my friends little girl once a week, I wasn't sure how I'd cope but it gives me so so much satisfaction, I've really grown to love her and I feel honoured that my friend trusts me to take care of her dd, when she looks at me and smiles, or laughs or when she cries and comes to me to comfort her I can't help but wish she were mine, hopefully one day I can listen someone call me mummy but meantime I'm so happy to be auntie and hopefully build a special relationship with such a beautiful child and if I never get to have my own then at least I've shared her childhood xx


----------



## popsi

kate and beachgirl     to you both, its such a hard hard thing to deal with and its not fair and there are no answers as to why if effects the nice guys    .. thinking of you both today xx i know exactly what you mean, i find pregnant people hard to deal with as obviously via adoption I hope to be a Mummy but i know i will never feel that baby inside me, and whilst I have come to terms with it it bloody hurts all the same xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Everyone ok today?  Feels like a monday    Trying to be a bit more positive today and have applied for 2 jobs both in building trade so hopefully might get an interview   

Hope u've all had lovely long weekends


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning *Kate* darling - so sorry to hear you were feeling low yesterday. It is sooooo hard sometimes isn't it? I think it is just brilliant that you want to be part of your neices' lives and don't shy away altogether like some people do. You just have to hold onto your dream and tell yourself that every day is a day closer to realising it. Cos you WILL be a mum - Like *Laura*, I have absolute faith in that. One day, by hook or by crook, I WILL have a baby or a child of my own - be it naturally, by IVF, donor, adoption (theft! ......) I really hope you feel better today honey and wish you lots of luck with the job hunting.

*Katherine* - Hi, we haven't "met" before. I must have gone into hermit mode when you joined the thread. Your in-laws sound pretty difficult but ooooohhhhhhhhh how lucky are you that they live so far away! I know I have the English Channel between me and my in-laws but really, it is not enough!!! It is tough on you that your SIL recently had a baby. It is so difficult sometimes to know how to react as you end up over-doing the joy just to try to appear "normal" and ok about it all. Insted you end up looking like a mad woman with a severe face lift - a forced smile that does not quite reach the eyes. Take it easy on yourself.

*Anna* - I am really sorry to hear you are still suffering with that damn cold. Get thee gone!!! However, the jam/chutney making has me worried. I would not even know where to start. Replace "worried" with "awed"!!!

Not in the work mood at all today. Feel robbed of my day off yesterday as I decided to go to Ikea (its ok, it was not an official holiday here yesterday - just the start of the summer sales so some companies - including mine - give you a day off to enjoy it!!) to buy a shoe cupboard (all that talk of shoes last week...!) Well, as always happens to me, I end of with a trolley full of stuff I didn't even want but suddenly simply cannot do without. Got to check out and blo0dy rude Belgian til lady told me I had a few items which were display items only and instead of removing the ticket and getting a colleague to go stick it on an identical item, wouldn't let me buy them! So, Mum and I decided we really could not do without the 2 cuddly toys for the dogs and a couple of chairs for the balcony so went round again (yes, more junk found its way into my trolley!) and then couldn't walk past the Swedish meatballs and chips a second time (it was hard enough the first!!) so had to eat as well. All in all FIVE hours round trip to IKEA and it is only about 20 mins from my home! I was time-robbed!!!! But the dogs did like their toys!!!

Hi to everyone and remember - it is TUESDAY already - HURRAH!

Love WW X


----------



## AoC

I'm sorry, I've skipped over the pages I've missed - no time!    I think someone asked me a question, too, but I can't remember.    Ask again, if you did!

WW, I think there's a cosmic time-continuum theory about time and Ikea.... ggg  

Kate, I'm glad you still get to socialise with your nieces.   It's so hard, but kids are such a joy.  I feel the same way when I spend time with my friend's boy - love to share time with him, but feel so wobbly afterwards.  I know I say this about everything, but would counselling help?  I got into a tizz when my Dad was dying and saw a counsellor, because I'd finally managed to sell my first book at exactly the same time.  I was so mixed up with all my writing dreams coming true, and being happy and excited about that, and then this horrible nightmare of losing Dad.

I'm not saying this in a, 'poor me' way, just to say conflicting feelings - loving spending time with your nieces, but feeling sad and panicked about your own situation - are perfectly natural and normal, and talking to someone appropriately qualified can help.  

Alternatively, you can just share with us and know that you're perfectly entitled to feel that way, brave to keep reaching for the joy even if it stings afterwards, and loved and understood here in this safe place.      

Wow.  I need to be a Viking more often.  Makes me all calm and philosophical.  

I had a LOVELY time on Lindisfarne.  The weather was good, but hard work - lots of gusty wind (no sleep on Fri night with the tent billowing and trying to work out what all the wind-y noises meant!) and bright sunshine, which, when you're sitting outside in it all day, in authentic kit, and aren't allowed to handle anything outside the time period, is challenging!  No sun hat, and you had to duck into a closed tent to put on sun cream, which wasn't always convenient.  Felt frazzled by the end of the first day!

I was given someone's spare kit - a cream linen under kirtle with a long, woollen over dress over the top.  Rope belt, bone-handled knife in leather holster strung from my belt, head cloth covering my hair, and no shoes!  I sat on a sheepskin and sewed leather boots the first day, wandering off occasionally to watch the fighting or the acting, then the second day I did a load of spinning with a drop spindle.  I learned spinning when I was a teen, so I was really glad it all came back to me.

There were people of all ages - including two babies in authentic kit and cribs - and backgrounds.  About half of them stayed in their Viking tents in the Priory overnight, sleeping on sheepskins and under furs, cooking their tea and breakfast over their open fires.  I'd have loved to do that, too.

Was a lot of fun seeing all the guys in their fighting kit, too.  There's just something about a man with a sword....  

I LOVED it.  Lovely to be in a time that was, if a lot harsher, then a lot simpler, too.  I'd love to do it full-time if I had the time, but that'll have to wait.

How's everyone else's Tuesday?  Four day week, hurrah!


----------



## Züri

morning girls

Just wanted to give the lovely Kate a big hug xx

Congrats coco ruby 

Sorry I've not been fully keeping up with everyone so just a big hello to all 

I am considering postponing my cycle again - I am not sure what to do, I am still really into the weight loss and fitness and i need to get another 17lbs off to be at BMI of 30 which in the UK they wont treat on NHS over a 30 so I am thinking maybe i should really try and stick it out and get my BMI down to 30 before starting again? but I also know BMI on me is a useless scale, I have always been heavy and I know people who are a bigger dress size than me now and have a BMI much lower than me. For example my mother in law has a BMI of 30 she is 2 inches taller than me and she is 2 dress sizes bigger than me!! So I know BMI isn't the be all and end all but i am sort of thinking maybe while I am finally in this mind set of losing weight i should stick to it get down to what i used to be and give myself a better chance

I'd love to know the thoughts of you girls as I just can't decide - I was supposed to be cycling in November meaning down regging mid to late October but if I postpone it will be 2 months after so would be on the same cycle time as last years first IVF (can't believe how fast the time has gone!) so would be down regging around the 23rd Dec again and stimming through Jan

I am wondering if I am just now in a cycle of putting it off inevitability ....


xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - A girl off another site had to lose a huge amount of weight and the nhs treated her with a bmi of 32. IVF worked for her 1st time. I think whether or not you postpone should be down to wether or not you feel ready?  

Wing wing - jam making is really easy. 5 hours in IKEA! You are hard core!  

Anna - glad you enjoyed it. Very brave considering the weather! 

Kate - I feel the same, spending time with the kids of friends is very bitter sweet  

Morning everyone 

Cold is definitely getting better thanks. Made a chocolate, coffee and cardamon mud cake last night...it was a taste sensation (even if I say so myself)

Wish I was not in work today....groan! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Struggling to read back as at work and stressed.

coco- Absolutely fantastic new hun, well done       

Kate- Hun, a    for you  

Pops- Your poor friend hun    

been feeling a bit off the last few days ....not ill, just very scared about next TX....the amount of pressure I'm feeling about it could almost make my head burst. I'm terrified of it not working to be honest. I know that's very negative but I can't help it.
I almost feel if it can't happen naturally, then I shold try and accept things and make the best of what I already have.
I am feeling in a pickle and so confused and scared  

Hoep everyone is ok


----------



## Züri

Anne G said:


> been feeling a bit off the last few days ....not ill, just very scared about next TX....the amount of pressure I'm feeling about it could almost make my head burst. I'm terrified of it not working to be honest. I know that's very negative but I can't help it.
> I almost feel if it can't happen naturally, then I shold try and accept things and make the best of what I already have.
> I am feeling in a pickle and so confused and scared


Anne what you are saying above is what I think I am thinking, hence the postponing thoughts again - the fear of another negative is just too big and I just can't bear the thought of putting myself through it all again so i really really understand how you feel 

but i think you have to just go for it as you'll always wonder and maybe one day you'll regret not doing it - and in the meantime you still have the trying natural method too

Thanks Anna - yeah i know in some cases they still treat higher BMI's i just know that the standard what they like is 30 and below and I sort of file like it's a bit of a bench mark for me - if i get down to a BMI of 30 then I will be back into a 14/16 dress size and the same as I was when I got married, sort of feel i have to give myself that fighting chance - plus I am also thinking that the more i lose the better for IF i did get pregnant on my next cycle - would be great to get down to my goal and then be pregnant - but i wonder if I am using weight loss as an excuse, arghhhh mindf*ck

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Z


----------



## Wing Wing

Hey *AofC* - that Viking lark sounds fabulous! Love the idea of it but not sure about the reality long term although I do also wish for simpler times - especially without mobiles and computers but then I wouldn't know you lot ....

*Zuri* - I think it all depends on whether YOU personally feel ready. If you are doing really well at the weight loss and think this is sustainable then great - go for it but only as long as you don't regret missing out on the opportunity of a cycle.

*Anne* honey - am really sorry you are feeling down. I cannot remember when you plan to cycle next - was it next year with DE? Don't be scared hon - it will be fine. You have a bit of chill out time now and a lovely holiday coming up so you can relax and take it easy and have some FUN and then time to prepare yourself. It is difficult not to feel pressure but you have to keep thinking that it will work and it will be YOUR turn.

Big  to you and hope you feel better very soon.

WW X


----------



## shortie66

Anne sweetheart its a bugger isnt it   im scared of it not working, and then im scared it working     I cant win   When is ur next tx hunny?    

Zuri only you can decide on this one sweetheart.  I cant see a bit of weight making that much difference to whether a tx works or not tho   I know it can fcuk ur head up seriously deciding what to do and when to do it tho    You have to do whatever u feel happiest with and we'll all be here to see u through it   

Wingwing    shame we cant just buy babies to order isnt it    I would have had a dozen by now im sure   Feeling a bit better today tho still having the odd "shaky" moment  

Annaofc sound like u had a fab time the weekend hunny   .  I did have bereavement counselling after losing my mom and yes it did help a lot (didnt feel like it at the time tho lost enough tears to have my own river) im just so scared of never holding my baby in my arms and looking to the furture see only fear and disappointment. Must admit i dont always feel like that, its just usually after seeing my gorgeous nieces   

Anna sobroody glad the cold is getting better at last, ooo crikey ur cake sounds scrumptious   Any chance of sending me some       

Morning everyone else beachy popsi laura miranda pixie purple steph tracey malini rc heapey aggie hunyb coco littlejenny mag108 jomac driver shell swinny huge     and     to u all.


----------



## AoC

Zuri and Anne       

No words of wisdom.    You have to feel comfortable with your own choices, in the end.  But, Zuri, private clinics think BMI 35 is perfectly healthy for treatment and pregnancy.  You have to remember, sad as it is, that the NHS whill have tighter guidelines because it can't afford to treat everyone on demand.  Personally, I think BMI sucks.    I had to get mine under 30 for treatment and got down to 29.8.  I'm 30.1 at the mo, so I have a handful of pounds to lose before Oct.  I'll manage that, and I'm sure that if you want to lose more before tx, you'll manage that, too.

Tx is scary, no doubt about it.


----------



## nevergiveup1

Anne   
I know how you feel, I have done sooo much treatment and never had a positive that I find it hard to be positive!! I am on my 9th fresh cycle and never had a positive test!! I know that I am coming to my last few treatment cycles with my eggs before I need to seriously consider alternatives. But I know how you are feeling!

I want to say a very very big thank-you to everyone on this board who supported me through this.

Since I started with UCh they have always said that I was a bad candidate for IVF despite my history in 8 fresh IVF cycles and I have always made between 7 and 14 eggs and the highest dose I had taken was 300iu at argc!! 

At my first appointment they did an antral folly count and said there was nothing there, like one folly on either side and they didnt think they were going to treat me! But my hormones were ok so they continued, without much hope from their side?? It was like they had decided I wasnt going to respond??

Well even after they threatened to cancel because I only had 2 follys that were growing!! I had my final scan before egg collection today and I have 9 good sized follys and 2 small ones!!

I am really happy! But wanted to say a very big thank-you for all of your help!!
Lots of Luck to everyone here! I might have made lots of eggs, but I am not pregnant after 8 fresh cycles and last time I cycled with someone who had 3 eggs and she fell pregnant! So it is not quantity that counts!!
Lets hope I have one little quality egg amoungst these!!

This also may give hope to someone on your board that has an AFC of one or 2 follys or a similar situation to me.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Am reading FF when I really should be working - done b*gger all this morning!  Hope you all had great bank hol weekends, whatever you were doing.

Anna of C - sounds fab your long weekend.  I had a friend who used to do re-enactment weekends and she absolutely loved it, it really made her appreciate the 'simpler' way of life as you say...but without downside of the disease, hunger, early death rate etc etc...    and I think counselling is a great idea (I am biased) but I really believe, with the right counsellor, that it can really help - you can talk to someone who won't judge you and will accept you for who you are, not what they think you should do, think or be...

AnnaG - I do know how you feel, hon.    I've woken up in panics in the middle of the night about the whole thing..it's so natural to be worried as it's something you want so much.  There is no reason to think it won't work, especially with DE but you wouldn't be human if you didn't worry.  I do think you will get your baby, one way or another! x

Slycett, I know what you mean about it being painful to be with little children and babies, it's bittersweet isn't it?  It is lovely that you want to spend time with your nieces and at the same time it is hard for you - but I know you get a lot of pleasure from being with them and you are enriching their lives for being part of theirs.  x

Hi Sobroody, chutneys and jams sound fab - am jealous of you having trees!  I want some but have a postage stamp garden so not likely 

Hey Zuri, I agree with the ladies here - it's up to you how you decide to proceed - am not sure weight makes a huge difference does it?  Am no expert so I could be wrong...

Hi Wing Wing, I know what you mean about Ikea!!  It should be banned - it's addictive, especially those hot dogs and ice creams..mmmm

Hi Heapey, nice to have you back, hope you are ok?  Sorry to her your pil's are so narrow minded - good job they are in a different continent and you don't have to put up with that sort of prejudice very often.  And good that Dh obviously knows exactly what they are like and is on your side!

Hi Purps, Driver, Laura, Little Jenny (so glad you had a nice holiday!), beachgirl, tracey, popsi and everyone else I have missed -sorry!

I can't remember what I said in my last post!  I had an hcg blood test on Friday that was 245 and am due another one today.  Took another pg test this morning (clearblue digital with conception predictor no less) and it was +ve again with 2 - 3 weeks preg, which is about right...this is my 6th test though, I definitely need the   round!  So, I think I might be (pg) but will wait for this test today - nervous!!  

Hope you are all ok  xx


----------



## Little Me

Shell-  

kate- hi lovely, I was looking at Cyprus about April next year, and I'm s hitting myself- I don't know why, all of a sudden I feel massive fear/panic. I'm sure it'll pass though  
You ok?  

Thanks Wing & AnnaC xxx

coco


----------



## Ourturn

Anne -     I am terrified of this tx too. We need to be positive about it, but it is very hard. 

Kate - would gladly post some out to you but its not the sort of thing that will travel very well. Shame you don't live closer! 

Shell - congrats on the follies...god your unit are crap! Good luck for ec! 

Anna x


----------



## Wing Wing

Ooooh *Coco  * - how exiting - fingers and toes crossed for you. Good luck later....   

*Shell*, when is EC? Good luck with that.

*Anna*, I am also pooping myself this time and I don't know why. I mean, it will be a result for me if they can even squeeze any eggs out so its not like I am even hoping for the BFP result - just some blo0dy eggs would do me for a start!!! Maybe it is all down to end of summer anxiety?

*Anne* - 

WW X


----------



## Züri

thanks for the words of wisdom girls xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Wing wing -ivf isn't gauranteed to work even if everything goes smoothly...so for the likes of us its even harder. I am worried about a repeat of last tx (x2 eggs and 1 embie which arrested before et) 

Coco - You ARE Pregnant! Get used to it!


----------



## shortie66

Coco u will be broke if ur not careful hunny.     Let us know how the blood test goes sweetie  

Right ladies sending loads of        to all those cycling at the moment or in the near furture, think we need to believe that although its harder for us poor responders it "can" and "will" happen.    

Anne wish u were going to reprofit instead we could have had a ball.      Hopefully we will be pupo and preggers together, have a boy and girl they'll grow up and get married and give us 15 grandkids


----------



## Little Me

I am also wishing you lovely ladies SO MUCH GOOD LUCK for your cycles, we need some more nice things happening with team PR   

xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne we got the xmas party to look forward to hunny, i need a good nite out before then tho     Scottie off on a stag weekend sometime in september oh god it is september     Not sure of the date yet but i intend to be out on the razz friday and saturday


----------



## Little Me

Don't blame you Kate  
I've got sooo much on in setp (holiday), Oct & November, December lots of parties , hen weekend, our do, Weddings etc etc .
I just can't even think of TX at the moment, either having it or never having it again. I know that sounds FFFFd up but that's where my head is at  
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne darling     It just takes over ur bl00dy life    Makes me mad when some people have kiddies like shelling peas and then dont give a sh1t about them, better not get started on that tho cos i'll never shut up


----------



## hunyb

coco - STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE-STICKS!!!!!    Let us know how you went on today hun.... 

Slycett - glad you're feeling a little better today.  I can fully sumpathise with how you felt regarding (was it your niece..sorry couldn't view the original post in this screen!).  I'm sure feeling like that is perfectly natural.  i made the mistake of pulling back when DH's niece and nephew were born and now they are a little older I'm trying to forge a relationship with them but I really regret not spending more time with them from the beginning.

AnnaofC - viking weekend sounds fantastic.....definitely not for me - I'm a 5* hotel kind of gal (unfortunately without the corresponding budget!)

Anne G - I know what you mean about the head bursting pressure.  I'm only on my first try and the countdown is threatening to push me over to the dark side!    I can be watching TV without realising I'm thinking about it then all of a sudden I realise I have been holding my breath!  WTF is that all about?   Even though everyone tells you to be positive it's so hard to even hope for something good if your previous experience has been bad. I tell myself that what will be will be but I think I'm kidding myself that I'm laid back about the whole thing! I'm most definitely not. Don't think I'm convincing anyone let alone myself!  

Shell - When DH & I were initially referred for ivf earlier this year we were told outright that because of a combination of DHs severe morphology problem, my pants hormone levels and several scans which showed no follies on my left ovary and next to none on the right, that they would be "very surprised" if ivf would ever work with us!   Talk about sugar coating bad news!  You try to protect yourself by not hoping that it could possibly work but I always find hope is a bit of an involuntary reflex!  Fabulous news on your 9 follies and      for some great quality eggs! You have given me hope this afternoon!  Thanks 

Beachgirl - you are amazing for looking after your friends little girl!      I wish I were that strong.  Luckily I only have one friend with a baby and even though she comes to visit me and I love spending time with them both - I am always absolutely heartbroken when they leave.  It's just too hard.

God, I'm a miserable cow today...i had better go before I fall into my half-empty glass!

xx


----------



## AoC

Hang on in there, Hunyb        

Yeah, I like a bit of 5* luxury, too.  The sort of place where you trip into the lounge laden with boutique shopping bags, sink into a leather sofa, and miraculously a uniformed someone appears to whisk your bags to your room and say, "tea, madam?" in a soft and self-effacing voice.  As if it's jolly bad manners to break the peace and quiet with anything so mundane as an offer of refreshment.....  ggggggg  But I will admit to finding something gloriously liberating in roughing it.

I'm looking forward to the Christmas thing, too, IF tx protocol allows...  I'm haunting thetrainline.com, witing for the cheap tickets to become available!


----------



## shortie66

Annaofc i could just do with a night in a 5star hotel at the mo, perhaps take in a theatre show a meal out first then back to a mahooosive bed for a bit of hanky panky     I really do need to get a life   

Hunyb oooo i've done the breath holding too    No idea what its about im sure, we'll be with u all the way dont u worry.  Im definately gonna try and spend more time now with holly and ruby and hoepfully it will get easier over time.  I have promised holly a baking day making jam tarts and fairy cakes and i never break a promise to a little one.  Might just do that this thursday i think


----------



## hunyb

slycett - don't think even I could turn down a day making jam tarts with holly!  It sounds heavenly!  

anna of c - you paint such a lovely picture!


----------



## shortie66

Knowing holly she will eat more jam than she puts in the tarts the little minx


----------



## Little Me

Hi HB- A hug for you  

kate- I am defo interested in cheapo train tickets hun for our London trip


----------



## shortie66

Anne i'll have a word with neighbour next time i see him.  Travel down friday morning and come back saturday afternoon or somat different?  Im open to suggestions cos i havent really got a clue


----------



## Little Me

Kate- yeah sounds good to me kid   
or maybe Lunch time Friday?
saturday avo/lunchtime is fine yep
Thanks hun, not a prob if he can't get me one.I'm a cheeky buggar aren't I    x


----------



## hunyb

I'm watching tv but can hear a noise, the source of which I cannot locate.  At first I think it's the tv and I'm down on all fours looking at the tv/dvd/sky box etc. Nope, nothing there....I then think maybe it's coming from the kitchen so I do the high-tech investigation we're all familiar with (slow creeping with head cocked to one side like a spaniel!).    After 10 minutes of not finding the cause I realise the noise is actually hail stones clattering on my porch - we're talking golf ball intergalactic proportions here! WTF?!  Isn't it still supposed to be summer?    Oh, now it's bright sunshine.  Actually now I come to think of it this weather is a bit like my moods of late!       Poor DH!

xx


----------



## Little Me

HB- I've had the same sh ite weather in Birmingham today   
WFT indeed   
21 more sleeps till i go to Egypt


----------



## shortie66

Anne no probs hunny, im waiting for rc to post so i can her if she wants a cheapo ticket too!  Friday afternoon prob be better actually, cos at least then if i manage to get job i'll only need half a day off     Wish i was going to egypt  

Hunyb same wather here thunderstorms sky as black as coal, yeh this british summertime ok


----------



## Little Me

Off home girlies
Sorry to have been such a miserable ffer today    

love you all


----------



## H&amp;P

AnnaofCumberland said:


> I'm looking forward to the Christmas thing, too, IF tx protocol allows... I'm haunting thetrainline.com, witing for the cheap tickets to become available!


on the website I use you can put in the date you want and they email you when they are released  Not sure if yours will be the same though, mine is national express trains from Leeds to London

Sorry being a cr*p FFer as well so no personals, swamped at work and TX not going very well, 2 6mm follies yesterday...... back again on Friday. Was surrounded by ladies who had all just got positive test results in the clinic all of whom were on theuir first TX had hundreds (well not literally but in relation to us) of eggs..... 

Coco - glad to see you still have your BFP. , got everything crossed for you still   

Anne - thanks for the text Hun, don't forget my offer is open call anytime


----------



## Kookymare

Hello Ladies!

I hope you don't mind me butting in but i'm hoping you can help. I'm on my 2nd round of IVF, the first was cancelled due to a poor (absolutely rubbish) response. I'm just wondering if you know whether I should be experiencing any signs that my ovaries might be responding this time. I'm only getting a few twinges at the moment, i'm on day 5 of stimming.

                                  Thanks 
                                              Kookymare


----------



## shortie66

Driver ahhhh sweetheart i hate it when that happens, they oughta have a seperate clinic for them.    U have another 5 days before next scan so get that hotty on that tum! U have 2 follies hun and from those u may get twins so please dont be disheartened darling.  Sending you loads of       and a big    

Kookymare welcome hunny   I cant really answer to be honest as i never got any twinges the first time and had 2 eggs.  The second time i got loads of twinges and pains but didnt even make ec as only had 2 follies and they were both tiny.   When is ur first scan to check amount/size of follies?


----------



## Kookymare

Thanks for reply SLYCETT

My first scan is day 8. Does this seem late to you? I was feeling quite relaxed about tx this time until today. Now I remember why I might just make this the last attempt!

                                    Kookymare x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening ladies

Hope everyone is well - we have been away and so have to catch up on all your gossiping - looking forward to reading back.

Kate - I would love a train ticket please hun - I think we can start the party on the train!!!

Will read the rest back and be back with personals.

Love to you all - it's great to be back. 

**** sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

Ladies 

My news is I had mid cycle spotting on Friday of last week, it looked very like what I got with miscarriages so I Saturday I decided to test. 
I got a positive result. 

I couldnt quite believe it so I spent the day in a confused daze. I had had a period 14 days prior. It's been an agnst riddden few days as I had to wait to get HCG done (this morn) it's 208 which is on the low side with another test on Thurs. I am very muted in my response. I suppose two miscarriages on I am expecting the worst. With those numbers I would have had to have conceived on day 20/21 of my last cycle which seems like a wild idea.

Here's the bizarre thing. Every Aug for the last 3yrs I have had a pregnancy.
At no other time despite legs up the wall antics and clomid.
So what's that about? Anyone ever heard of that before?

My last period was short and not very heavy (but niether was the one before) so if the hcg levels are down not up I will assume that it all happened in early july and I have two lite periods because of that. Idid spend quite a bit of time thinking I was coming down with something over the last while.

So I got pregnant slap bang in the middle of my relax/hang out/have what you want months. Ample everything wrong, wine, chocolate, coffee, late nites. no exercise. In the last 3 weeks I have had 2 massages, been in a sauna three times. in a jacuzzi. Not sure if I can therefore surmise we all give up the enormous efforts we go to to be at our best for the big Barry white moment in the womb moment, but it does make you think.



Kate: You are being brave by seeing them, it takes a lot of you emotionally and you need to recover afterwords. I dont think any of us would feel any different. I certainly feel the same around friends babies and children, it's a real double edged sword, bitter sweet. I think if you are strong enough an dI think you clearly are, then just accepting that afterwards, when you hand them back, you will feel upset. The upset will pass but you will have a lovely relationship with those little ones.... my thoughts anyhow...And keep firmly in mind that you will be a mum!

Anne- sorry you were feeling down

Annaofc You sound like you had a fab time in Lindisfarne!

Zuri and ANNofC- you guys are brave having to lose the lbs too, christ, all of this IF stuff makes me eat eat eat.


Sorry I dont have the energy for any more perso's , I slept so so badly last nite and today was a trauma!

But big love to everyone
MAG!)*


----------



## mangoeater

Hi Ladies,
I've been a reader-but-not poster on this list for a couple of months.

Am 41, changing from ARGC to Create Health (ironically from most drug-heavy London clinic to the least-- Create does low-stim & natural ivf). Been poor responder from very beginning; been told everything from "you've got tons of time" to "you're speeding towards menopause". It's very encouraging to hear this thread's supportive messages.

In that spirit... I thought I'd share info on a yoga workshop some of you might be interested in. Its a specially developed workshop by a teacher at London's Triyoga, who normally teaches "yin yoga", which is a fancy way of saying "gentle yoga focused on relaxing the pelvis."  I've taken Jane's yin classes and found them very relaxing. In fact, quite a few times, when AF's been scarily late, it's come the next day after one of Jane's classes! Anyway, this workshop is like a long version of a class. It will be focused on the same thing- relaxing the pelvis and strengthening our feelings of energy in that area -- given that stress affects blood flow, muscle tightness, ligaments, etc, which all interact w each other.

Jane has been very interested in women's health and fertility for years- she was diagnosed w PCOS and told she could never have kids. W yoga as part of her journey, she was blessed w 2 children.

The workshop is on Sat 26 Sept. The url is: 
http://www.triyoga.co.uk/story.php?titleid=1491

Hope you dont mind my sharing this. But since we're all doing whatever we can, I thought this may be a heopful way of celebrating ourselves and doing something relaxing, and possibly helpful.


----------



## Rural Chick

WW and Jo – I too love camping, but preferably abroad so the rain isn’t a problem – I’ve done enough camping in the rain in England to last a lifetime.

Sobroody – hope the cold is getting better now – good luck with starting again tomorrow – please don’t be terrified – you’ll be fine. Great news about needing one glass to get pi$$ed – wish that’s all it would take for me!!! Your cake sounds gorgeous. 

LW – still can’t believe how you manage to stay so sane with all your builders’ hassles. Can’t believe Warwick charging that much. Only just over a week before you get going again.

Anne – glad you got some shoes sorted in the end – hope you had a lovely time at the footie with the boys. I do hope you are feeling a bit better now – it’s so easy to feel scared but you are so strong and can do this.   

Pix – if you haven’t booked anything yet, I can recommend the Greek Islands – Crete is great, as is Rhodes, Samos and Santorini. If you want really chilled out, we go to Andros which is where most of the Athenians go – it’s only 2 hours from the port and is very laid back – lots of restaurants but not much in the way of nightlife – it really is a lie in the sun and read lots of books type place.

Purple – sorry to have missed your birthday – hope it was a good one and that you’re having a lovely holiday.

Shell – UCH sound a nightmare – good luck with EC    

Malini – sorry I got you and Mir mixed up and that I inflicted my gusset story on you!!

Kate – so please the JCA got their **** s in gear and got things sorted – don’t spend it all at once – I’m so impressed with all your decorating. I hope you feel a bit happier than yesterday – this IF is so awful isn’t it – we think we’re coping and then suddenly it comes up and smacks us in the face.    

Mag – I’m definitely going for it next month – if I don’t, it’ll always be “what if” Being on here is helping massively. OMG have just read your last post – CONGRATULATIONS and      

Popsi – sorry to hear you sad news – take care of yourself.    

Swinny – so sorry – look after yourself – hope you had a lovely time at the festival and enjoyed the beer tents!!!!    

LauraB – I’m well impressed with your dedication to chocolate eating!!!

Coco – CONGRATULATIONS – hope the levels had gone up today.   

Tracey – glad to hear you’re looking after yourself – those meals sound delish.

Aggie, Kooky and Mango– welcome – this is the best thread ever

hunyB – when do you start again – it must be fairly soon now. I’m going to be doing tandem treatment with the Jinny next month – the cost is £2300 for my ICSI and drugs and £3000 for the DE. I reckon that I’ll spend another £1000 on flights for me and DDH and accommodation for 3 weeks.

Beach – roast chicken and films in the afternoon – two of my favourite things!!

LJ – CONGRATULATIONS on your bump – I was so pleased when I read that happy news. So glad you had a lovely holiday.

Heapey – sorry to hear you are having such hassles with the outlaws.  

Anna of C – so glad that you had a lovely time - it sounds fantastic fun, especially the men and their swords.

Zuri – congrats on your continued weight loss – I know I was nagged to get my BMI to below 30, but to be honest when I see so many really fat people with small babies I begin to think it’s just another excuse to have a go at us cuddly people! If you don’t feel ready then I would wait – you will know if it feels right for you – and don’t forget, you can still eat healthily during tx.

Driver – don’t worry that you haven’t as many follies as the others – look what you had last time – 3 follies, 3 eggs and 3 fertilised – it only takes one.

I have spent the last few days with my Mum and although I was dreading it we found out on Friday that she has cancer – they don’t know where the primary is as there is no tumour, but they have found secondary cells in the lungs. It was a massive shock and made me realise that we need to live life for the moment so I’m even more determined to do my treatment next month. My doctor has signed me off for two months so that I don’t have to worry about school, and this has helped massively as it means that I can also go and spend some time with my Mum.

Love and      to everyone

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Ach, I'm so sorry RC. Hope they work out what's there and get going on it soon- hugs to mum. xx

Mags - I couldn't work out whether you were being fatalistic, or whether you've gone and got preggers!? I'm thrilled for you if so - I just didn't want to weigh in with a massive congrats if you were sitting there all fretful. Can you get progesterone if Thursday's test is good?

Big hugs - it must be so hard to stay positive. But, how exciting! Hope this is finally it for you.

Sorry chaps - I'm not a good FFer either and can't do lots of persos. Have to make our din-dins and welcome the pooter bloke who is fixing my blue screen of death on the main computer.

xxxx


----------



## shortie66

RC ohhhh sweetheart      im so sorry to hear about ur mom    Yes it does make us think and we do definately need to make the most of the people we have in our lives and live for the moment.  Thinking of u hunny, wish i could say or do something that would help you, but im here if u need me       

Mags sweetheart i dont know what to say on this one im completely stumped    Hoping thursdays test brings some good news         

Hi mir i had blue screen of death last year, i had a message pop up on screen saying "ur computer has been infected by a mystery virus, click here within 60seconds or ur hard drive will be corrupt" so i did and downloaded the s0dding virus that is the blue screen of death.  Well i think i did, but then im not a 100% sure cos im a bit of a blonde bimbo sometimes   

Lost 2 and a half pounds at fat club, so thats for first half a stone off.  Managed to swizz my friends daughter into dog sitting this weekend so me and scottie off somewhere nice, dont know where and couldnt care less just wanna get away on our won for a couple of nights


----------



## beachgirl

Rural Chick    so sorry to hear about your mum, I can't begin to imagine   . Glad that your GP has signed you off and as you say it really should be enjoy every day x

Mags- hope that Thursdays test brings good news


----------



## popsi

rural chick.. so sorry to hear about your Mum glad you dont have to worry about work at a time like this, your in my thoughts and prayers   

big   to everyone else xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks ladies for your good wishes - it helps so much at at time like this having your support        

Kate hun, well done on your diet - you're doing yourself down though as I reckon you've now lost 8 pounds, not 7 - every one counts!!!! Get yourself a ticker so that you (and us) can see how well you're doing. Good for you for getting away - where are you thinking of going? 

 sy xxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Evening all

RC, so sorry to hear about your mum    I hope now that she has been diagnosed she can get the care and treatment that she needs.  What horrid news for you, I am so sorry x

Mag108, I thought 200-odd hcg was good??  I had that reading on day 11 after et and the nurse told me it was a good result - so isn't it good for you?  Sorry if I have confused what you mean - am keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Slycett - well done on the 2 1/2lb loss!  I think you have given it to me though!  

Driver, you still have lots of time to get more follies before ec, take care of yourself until then, am thinking about you and sending you   

Hi Mangoeater, thanks for yoga info - am missing the gym at the mo (believe it or not!) so maybe yoga is the answer

Hi all, sorry - bit tired for more personals.  Just to say that I had  second hcg test today (3 days after first one and 15 days after et).  The level has gone up from 245 to 878..am told this is good - at least it's in the right direction!  So, taking it easy for a bit now and praying all is ok and can make it to 7 wk scan..... 

Hope you are all ok
xx


----------



## laurab

RC - So sorry   I'll be keeping everythign crossed for her.


----------



## Donkey

Evening

I'm afraid I can't catch up on the 70 odd pages I missed while on holiday, but it seems that there has been a lot of sadness.

Swinny and Tracey I'm so sorry for your losses, I'm devastated for you both  

Rural again I'm so sorry to hear about your mum  

Driver hang in there and try and remain  , I know it's so hard at times. 

Mag and coco congratulations, look after yourselves  

Pixie thank you for organising the christmas do...I see it's friday 27th november, do we know where yet?

Things have been manic since we got back, when we got home bertie the cat couldn't walk properly and his back legs kept / keep collapsing.  so we rushed straight to the emergency vet who took until midnight to to establish he wasn't dying.  Nursed him through bank holiday monday and have been at the vet (and nhs appt at Bourn Hall) today and it appears he has 3 prolapsed discs.  He has to have an MRI scan asap.  So we brought a mattress downstairs and have been slepping on the living room floor so he doesn't attempt the stairs.  We are shattered!!  

I will try and catch up properly

Love to you all 
Donkey xx


----------



## shortie66

RC yes ur right hun its is 8lbs   Glad the doc has signed u off for a couple of months sweetheart, and i meant what i said earlier if u EVER need a shoulder or a chat or a cuppa sometime just let me know.  We are not that far apart and i know my way to kidderminster or even bewdley    Not sure where to go weekend somewhere not too far away just somewhere nice relaxed and  quiet. AF will prob be here so doesnt need to be anywhere romantic  

Coco wow hun thats a great number, i thinks theres a thread somewhere on here somewhere where u can look and post hcg results.  Not sure where it is tho  

Welcome back donkey    big      for bertie, oh how we love our furbabies and a big      for his momma too    

Hi popsi beachy and laura.


----------



## mollythesheep

Hi everyone sorry for crashing your thread. 
I had my first ivf in may and only got two follicles although I was on highest dose of stimms. 
So this time round I'll be on the short protocol. The dr thinks there's only a 50% chance that I will respond better to this, and that at best I'll produce 1 or two extra follicles. He thinks I may be able to improve my chances by injecting growth hormone. However it is really expensive, and what worries me more doesn't seem to be used widely. from all my research online it appears to be still at an experimental stage at least in conjunction with ivf and I really do not want to screw myself up even more than I am already.
Do any of you have any experience with growth hormone? If so I'd be grateful to hear your opinions.
Thanks, Mollie


----------



## shortie66

Welcome Molly    welcome to the mad thread, i have never heard of the growth hormone being used in ivf    Which clinic are u with hunny?  Have blown u some bubbles to get u started PS i love ur name


----------



## AoC

I tried that, Driver, but the line trip I use isn't one of the options for advance warning!  Poot.

RC, I'm so sorry about your Mum's news.  I have to say, though, that we had the best times ever with my Dad when we knew he had cancer.  We all went on a canal boat holiday together, where he acquired the nickname "Captain Paul 'Ramming-Speed' Lucia"!  

Congrats on your BFP, Mags!  Wishing hard for you that it hangs around.  

CONGRATULATIONS, CocoRuby!  Those are GREAT HcG results!!!  I think they look for the figures doubling over 24hours?  You're doing great!!!

Oh poor Bertie!  I'm sorry he's so poorly, Donkey!  But you know, we've had good news, too - both Mags and CocoRuby are nursing BFPs.  

Haven't heard of growth hormone being used, Molly!

I've spent the evening wrestling with my laptop and netbook, trying to share OneNote notebooks over the network.  I can get them to share, but the shared version on the netbook is always 'read-only' no matter what I do with properties, security or permissions!  Argh!

Anyway, on the plus side, found out that gluten-free pastry mix is actually quite nice!  Hooray for chicken pie!  This means I can eat homemade mince pies at Christmas... wooooT!

Off to GP tomorrow.  *sigh*  I've had backache on and off since EC, would you believe, but it's getting worse, and now it's interfering with sleep on a regular basis.  Spoke to a nice nurse on NHS Direct who suggested it's time to see a GP.

Lovely as some of them have been, I've seen enough doctors to last a lifetime, you know?


----------



## mag108

RC_ i am so sorry to hear about your mum. Thats very tough news. You are right, it makes ones reflect on every precious moment. Take good care.


Coco ruby- good results!

Thanks for all your good thoughts on my +.

I suppose I am just very worried  (2m/cs later, my expectations for this one are low). and I will be very suprised if my HCG has doubled. Trying to be pragmatic.
Tired and off to bed.


hi Kate, Driver, Mir, Annofc , Beachy and xxx to everyone


----------



## lucky_mum

Can't stop but just wanted to say yay!!! CocoRuby and Mags - tentative congratulations on your BFPs - well done  and I really hope it works out for both of you    

RC- so sorry to read your news re your Mum  - as others have said, really hope that she gets a correct diagnosis and the right treatment very soon   

Molly - welcome to the thread - I have never heard of IVF with growth hormone bfore - do you know the name of the hormone? wishing you lots of luck   

Sorry for no more personals and that I have been a rubbish poster - just been really busy, but am reading though and thinking of you all, wherever you all are with tx 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

06:55 and I'm at work must be the madness that is month end for me, did 11 hrs at my desk yesterday.....

Coco - I am now going to say what I have been holding off on for the last week, CONGRATULATIONS  hun you are pregnant, please tyry to enjoy the feeling, I know you can't relax (don't think any of us ever will with so many ups and downs on here)

Mags - I have eve rything crossed for you   

LJ - glad you had a fab holiday, welcome back.

Donkey - You have no hope catching up that many pages , hope you had a good break as well.

RC - I am so sorry to read your news, it really does make me think about putting the rest of my life on hold while doing the IVF thing, my DH has always been a live for today, hence why we have travelled the globe so much in the last 8 years (maybe we should have been trying for babies earlier )

Anna - glad you had a fab weekend on Lindisfarne, hope you get sorted at the GP. 

Steph - I grin every time I see your cute photo at the bottom of your posts.

Kate - well done on the weight loss again, maybe I need to swap chocolate for JD & coke 

Molly - sorry can't help with your question either. 

Kooky - I have had twinges though god knows why as there ain't a right lot in there to be making them twinge, my 1st scan was Day 8 this cycle (I think last cycle they scanned me on day 4 and there was nothing there at all), got everything crossed for you   

Anne - my little lovely 

Pix - Are you working too hard to come on here play, naughty work 

Purps - hope your having a fab holiday

Right back to the madness, though I did get an email praising my work this morning, might just frame it and I quote........

"I know the guys will not complain at me pointing out that the skill and commiment behind the accuracy is due to Anne Marie, who has developed a great skill in demand forecasting, and the way she interacts with Supply gives us the service in GB &I."
get me eh, do you think I should ask for a pay rise 

Hi to everyone else this lovely (well it's not raining and that's a bonus ) morning


----------



## H&amp;P

And me again -

Just thought I would tell you my funny story from the weekend (funny now but DEFINATELY not funny at the time) as we were talking about hair last week:-

Got up Sunday, had my usual shower and then drying my hair though I would do it curly, so got my round brush and did as I have seen the hairdresser do a thousand times, wound it up my hair and put the hairdryer on it for a few seconds, went to take the brush out and it wouldn't budge, it was stuck fast, I tried for a few minutes to get it out and then went into panic mode and rushed into the bathroom where James was having his shower and said in a teary voice, you have to help me, I'm stuck, I think he could tell from my tone that it wasn't good so next thing he is stood naked & dripping in the middle of the bathroom, I am sat in a towel on the toilet and it just wouldn't come out, he spent 30 mins there and got about a 1/8 of it out, I then made him get back in the shower and get dressed while I put some clothes on while holding the brush, it then took him another 1hr to get the rest out..... I had visions of me having to have the shortest hair style in the world, I was physically shaking.......

I take back everything I have ever said about him not being patient, he showed the patience of a saint and hardly broke any of my extremely fine and breakable hair in the process.


----------



## Malini

Driver hun, those hormones have a lot to answer for but I am relieved your good man was kind and patient.  This process is all consuming and emotional.  Well done on your work praise and ALSO for having those two follies of similar size and hopefully growing together.  I thought of you as I moaned about my eggs (or lack of them) at my follow-up and they told me that in the morning they'd had a woman with 17 but NF.  It really is a quality game so I am thinking about what you have and nothing else.   (PS to you thanks for advice re consult.  I tried some of what you said to do but it is hard to control a conversation on a telephone.  I am more assertive in person.  It was useful anyhow.)


Congrats to Coco and Mags.  I know there is so much to worry and fret about but from where I sit there's a mini-celebration to be had. I   we'll be able to break out the fireworks really soon.

RC - I am so sorry.  You have had an incredibly difficult year and I know you are strong but how much testing can one human endure?  Thinking of you and your mum.  I liked the gusset story!! but knew Mir would be very impressed.

Kate - Well done on weight loss and I hope you have a lovely weekend.

Zuri - Been thinking about your post from y'day.  I don't think you are avoiding IVF or unsure about your wishes on the parent front.  I understand that you 'get' how heartbreaking a negative is and that if there is any regret associated with whatever your daemon is than you will grab hold of it and use it to   yourself.  So, if this Autumn doesn't feel right and you have another goal you need to accomplish first than I think postponing for 6 mos is entirely legit.  No, I am not saying that I believe a few points in BMI will make an earth shattering difference (Mag's story hints to that), but I do believe you need to feel reasonably calm and ready before you start this and that is harder said than done.  You do what you have to do.   

So much more I feel I should comment on or contribute to but I have lunatic puppy that is going mad for a walk even though it is grey, cool, wet and doesn't feel like Sept 2nd.

M xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning girls!

Kate - thanks for the positive words yesterday - am still furiously trying to catch up but it is so nice to read that "although its harder for us poor responders it "can" and "will" happen." Gotta believe it or there is no point doing it hey??!!!

The jam tart making with your niece sounds like a really lovely plan.

BIG congratulations on the weight loss - that is amazing - well done to you!

Anne, it sounds like you have loads going on for the rest of the year so maybe you are better NOT thinking about TX until after Christmas etc. You said your next TX is in April so can't you take it easy until the New Year, try to live a normal life and enjoy some down time? Bet it would do you the world of good honey. You deserve a break and some "me" time.

Driver - nightmare to have to see other people with "hundreds" of eggs! Guess there is an advantage to being absolutely rubbish at languages after all - can't understand what anyone else is saying in our clinic!!!

RC, have just read about your mum - I am so sorry honey to hear that. What a shock for you. Really glad you are at least off work so can spend some time with her. Is it treatable? Thinking of you hon.

Mag - WOW! Is all I can say - how spooky about the August conceptions! Sending you lots of good luck wishes and look forward to hearing the updated news!

Coco- fab news on the HCG levels!

Hi Donkey - poor Bertie - hope he recovers soon.

Hi Mollie - not heard of growth hormone and IVF - sorry. Tell us more&#8230;

Hi Malini - hope the walk was nice and not wet!


----------



## Little Me

Morning lovlies 

RC- Oh no hun, I am so very sorry about your poor mom  

mag- Wow hun, I am going to quietly congratulate you mrs 

Donks- Ah, your poor ikkle pussy cat hun . Nice to see you back though  

AM- Oi Mrs, you need to take it easy, 6.55 at work . Seriously hun, don't work too hard/long 

Coco- Brilliant result hun  

kate- You little tiger you, 2.5lbs, crack on our kid    well done 

Sarah have a lovely day with lovely cat 

Tracey- Hi lovely, hope things are easing 

Pix- You ok babes? 

Hi Mira- How are you? 

WW- Thanks hun, yep, a defo chill and down time is gonna happen hun 

Well girls, can you all say a little  for our Little Holly cat, she had a scratch in her right eye (we think from Charlie) a week ago and long story short, the cream hasn't done much so vet kept her in overnight to do extensive treatment/care as they have given 50% chance she will lose her eye   . Will know more later  

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies

Thanks so much for all your good wishes – I can’t tell you how much it means to have so much support at the time – the worse bit is waiting for the diagnosis – I don’t do patient at the best of times – this’ll be a long as the 2ww!!

Coco – congrats on your levels – keeping everything crossed for you.    

LauraB – your chippers are gorgeous – I love their photo.

Donkey – glad that you’ve had a great holiday – hope Bertie gets better soon though.  

Kate - would love to meet up for a coffee and a natter - congrats again on your diet - I'm thinking I might have to start on the JD!!!!     

Mollie – welcome this is the best thread ever. I’m afraid I’ve not heard about the growth hormone either – have they said what its called?

Anna – loved your Dad’s nickname!! Hope the doc is able to sort out your back for you.

Mag –       that this will be OK.    

Steph – Vivvy looks gorgeous – you must be so proud of her. I’m amazed you have time to post at all with her – I’d spend all day just looking at her and cuddling her!!

Driver – congrats on your email – it’s great to be recognised like that – I hope you are feeling really proud of yourself. Loved the hair story – I once got stuck like that with curling tongs – never been used since!!!      

Heapey – thanks for the link – it shows that it can happen, even if we think it won’t.    

Malini – thanks for your kind words – hope you had a lovely walk with Charlie and didn’t get too wet – it’s been raining here all morning – I hate British weather.    

WW – how is your tx going – are you down regging at the moment? I get a bit confused at times and forget where everyone is up to.    

Anne       that Holly is OK.    

DDH wants to buy a car on ebay – only problem it’s in Inverness!!! So I’m looking at how we can get up there – so far a train from Worcester to Bristol and then a bus to the airport and then a plane to Inverness is the cheapest and quickest option  – the train fare from Worcester to Inverness would take 10 hours and cost £242 each!!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely day – only 2 ½ days til the weekend !!!!

     to everyone and thanks again.

Love **** sy xxx


----------



## Malini

Oh Anne, poor Holly and the worry for you and Jason.  Here's hoping with the right care she'll heal.

And poor Bertie too.  No additional sadness should be allowed for those with IF, but it doesn't work like that sadly.

Morning WW   Walk was damp but not wet and we saw a baby donkey, so sweet.  Its ears are the same size as its head 

Thanks for the link Katherine.  This is what is available in the US and has been offered to me which made me chuckle as I only produce one embryo so all I could test for would be whether to use it or not.  They seem convinced they can get more out there but it seems so easy to say this over the 'phone.

off for a bath now to warm up.  I too hate British weather RC, and madly I have chosen to live here (well mostly bc I love my dh but it was still my choice, grrr).
M xx


----------



## Ourturn

RC - so sorry about your Mum   Glad you have been signed off. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Mag - keeping everything crossed that your levels have risen  

Coco - great result! 

Driver - congrats on the brilliant e-mail! Try not to get stressed about your follies.   Sending growing vibes your way  

Donkey - your poor kitty cat!  

Anne - hope they can save her eye  

Pix  - are you ok hun?

Katherine - if this tx fails, I am off to Care Notts and will have that very test! 

Hi Anna, Zuri, WW, Kate, Laura,  Malini, Steph et all 

Cold still not shifted   Think its sinusitus as I'm bunged up and when I do blow my nose is bloody (tmi sorry) 
Just seen the nurse at work and she has given my my gonapeptyl shot to down reg me. Oh joy...I predict the mood swings and night sweats will arrive just in time for the weekend! 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

sobroody1 said:


> Katherine - if this tx fails, I am off to Care Notts and will have that very test!


me too


----------



## AoC

Morning all!  My GP appt is lunchtime, so I had a nice lie-in this morning.  Really needed that - no sleep on Fri night, minimal Sat night, and bad night Mon night.  I'm now working from home in my dressing gown, keeping a wary eye on my BlackBerry.

     for you, Anna, with your neverending cold!     Hope the d/ring goes okay.  

That's it.  Braindead.  Nothing else to say....

Oh no, I remember!  Anne, I hope Holly is okay - I've got a little one-eyed kitty.  She's the head cat and a Perfectly Proper Princess.   We are not her owners.  We are her staff....


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey and Anne    sending lots of kitty hugs to your darlings, hope they're both going to be ok


----------



## Little Me

Thanks girls  
I haven't called yet as I'm trying to speak to them this avo which is when they said to call .I'm just worried that if the worst happens that she won't survive a GA for the op.

have been in touch with the Boarding cattery as they were all booked in to a family pen when we go on hols but I'm not happy about this now as I need to make sure Holly is a rested as calm as poss, anyway, they have no more pens available at all, so bless them, they said that under the circumstances, they will have Oscar & Charlie in the original family pen and they will have Holly in the rescue part.they said she can roam around the staff area/kitchen in the day then at night, retire to her pen in the rescue part.
So, that's one less thing to worry about  
She'll get lots of fuss and can sleep all she likes without Charlie jumping all over her  

xx


----------



## Jumanji

Anne - sorry you have been feeling a bit low.  I agree with Wing Wing that it is probably a good idea to focus on your holiday and the Christmas parties and things before worrying about your next treatment. You are bound to be feeling a bit panicky every so often but I think you just need to see it for what it is, embrace it and let it pass. There is no need to worry about it right now - just take things step by step. I hope today is better and, as you say, not long until lovely Egypt!!! I am thinking of little Holly and hope her poorly eye recovers ok.

Kate - sorry you are feeling low too;  no real words of wisdom here but I have heard that what Beachy and Anna of C say is surprisingly true. If you involve yourself with young children it seems as though it will be horribly painful but it actually ends up being very therapeutic and a nice experience. But please don't think you won't get there - there are all sorts of ways of becoming a mummy. Well done on the first 8lbs!

CocoRuby - this all sounds excellent; you are pregnant!!! Your HCG levels are also great - I think that they are supposed to double every 2 or 3 days at this point and it 3 days yours have more than tripled! Also, look at the below link. Your test was at 15 days post ET which I think will be the equivalent of 18 days post "ovulation" since "ovulation" will be EC day but you'll know this exactly from your actual EC day. According to this chart the average HCG (or beta as it is called here short for beta-HCG) is 406 for a singleton pregnancy. For twins the average is 803. I wonder&#8230;. Excellent news - are we allowed to congratulate you now? 

http://www.betabase.info/

Wing Wing - I am very out of date; are you downregging now or doing the short protocol? Any scans due? My sister had your approach on her treatment - at first she just hoped for some follies; then she hoped for 2 or 3 eggs etc. I think it is a way to preserve your sanity!

Zuri - first off, congratulations on the weight loss! You really have done a birlliant job! With cycling - I would cycle again when YOU feel happy, not when someone tells you your BMI is "optimal". If you want to lose a little more weight before cycling then do so. The only thing I would say is that there is never going to be a time when everything is "perfect" so don't be scared into thinking you have no chance if you are still slightly overweight. I am inclined to think that this is just another way to beat up the slightly overweight - go back a couple of centuries and it was all the skinny ladies who were thought more likely to be infertile.

Heapy - sorry your in laws are such a nightmare. Sorrier still that your SIL isn't a bit more sensitive. Just hang in there and surround yourself with supportive people where possible. 

HunyB - Right now with your first tx coming up you need to surround yourself with supportive people (like us!). I know it is really tough when the odds seem stacked against you but you truly never can tell and a good consultant will admit that. When my sister went to collect her drugs her consultant was really nice and told her that he had just discharged a real "no hoper" couple who had managed twins through IVF. A few weeks later he did the same to another such couple - this time my sister and BIL. And as Shell says it isn't about getting masses of eggs - you are still young and all you need is that one good egg and one good swimmer from DH! You don't need to crank out a dozen and DP doesn't need gazillions!  

Nix - I simply cannot belive the police in Rome. That is utterly outrageous! I hope you are ok; I would still be hopping mad!  Glad the break had its good moments though and it is so fab to see you back here!

AnnaofC - glad you enjoyed being a Viking!! My DP is convinced he has Viking blood and equally convinced that I have gypsy blood!!  It's all based on our contrasting colouring!!! Hope it goes well at the GP today.

SoBroodyAnna - sorry to hear your cold isn't going away as it should! Try not to dwell on your last cycle - remember your consultant was still very positive with you afterwards and, as we all know, fertility docs are not known for looking on the bright side!!

Shell - how I love your little doggie!! 11 folies is great and I am so sorry you had to go through all the cancellation threats. I know you have been through a lot of cycles but you just need that one good egg - Ophelia who posted here during her treatments has just had a baby boy after her 9th ICSI! You never know when you will find that perfect eggy and you seem to have responded very well in the past which is great!  

Driver - 2 follies is fine and others could yet appear!   Do remember that last time you got 3 eggs from 3 follies so you have a good track record in that your follies seem to contain eggs! I know it's depressing when you seem surrounded by people getting 8 or 15 eggs but it really is quality that counts and you cannot judge that at this point or from your hormone results! Hang in there!  And well done on your stellar performance at work!

Kooky - welcome; sorry you had to go through a cancelled cycle; many ladies here have been there and know it is tough. I don't think you can tell much from how you feel during stims since it varies from person to person. But twinges can't be a bad thing! Let us know how it goes.

Rural Chick - I am so sorry to hear the news about your mum and I do hope further news is encouraging when they know a bit more.  My dad had cancer treatment earlier this year and it was very successful so there is a lot they can do. I am glad you have been signed off work - you have too much to deal with right now.  

Mag - it is truly such fantastic news to get a natural BFP; however, I can understand your cautious response. Please DO NOT worry about anything you have been doing/not doing - it happens all the time and will make no difference. Try and think positive, take care and let us know how it goes on Thursday. For now I will offer a cautious congratulations but I do understand your anxieties.  

Mango - thanks for the yoga info; although I don't do it, I definitely believe it helps with mindset and that is very important in fertility.

Aggie - as others I have said, I cannot believe they cancelled you with 6 follies; that is totally absurd and makes me angry because my nephew and niece would not exist if my sister's clinic had done the same; she only had 5 follies and ended up with twins. That is ridiculous and I would complain! 

Miranda - not the blue screen of doom!!  I hope they sort it out.

Popsi - I hope the adoption wait isn't too agonising! thinking of you. 

Donkey - sorry about Bertie's problems; my old doggie, Josie, had to have an MRI and it was fine; I hope Bertie recovers soon - pets are so precious aren't they? 

Molly - hello! I can't help on the growth hormone issue since I know nothing about it but welcome to the thread! 

Steph - I love the latest pic of dear Vivvy. 

Malini - I hope you are doing ok;  I know you were a bit low when I went on holiday so I hope things look a little brighter now. Glad you have your lunatic puppy to cheer you up!

Lightweight - any further developments on the dreadful builders saga? 

Almond - how are you doing? 

Purple - hope you are doing ok sweet one! 

Fishface - hello there! 

Beachy - When is your fibroid op? Glad you enjoyed looking after your friend's little one. Good for you for doing that! 

Pix - hope things are good with you. How many are we for the party now?? 

Ally - hope to see you around soon! 

LauraB - the peas pic always makes me smile!

Tracey - I hope you are doing ok and giving yourself time. 

Swinny - still thinking of you at this hard time. 

love to everyone I have missed!

I spoke to my sister on Monday and Oliver has a tooth!!! Very exciting!


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

I was feeling a bit sorry for myself and didn't want to come here and spread my misery and bring everyone down too.  AF arrived on Sunday and some reason I really was hoping for a natural miracle after my fibroid op but no,  of course life isn't that easy for us PR's!

RC: Very sorry to read your news hon.  I couldn't agree with you more on needing to live our lives for the moment, only if I could know how to do that. Have a lovely time with your mum and thanks for the holiday suggestions. 

Donkey: Welcome back, hope you had a great time. Sorry to hear about your cat. 

Kate/Anne/Zuri: I related to everything you said yesterday.

Anne: Poor ikkle Holly, hope she's better soon honey.  

Driver: Hang in there babes, lots can change by next scan.  Well done on your hubby for rescuing you from the evil brush.  It must have been a very stressful hour for you, I know I'd be in tears.

Mag: Gosh I really REALLY hope this is your time.  

Coco: I reckon you have at least two babies in there! 

Heapey: Funny you suggested Puglia and Sardinia cos they were the exact places I was looking into going in the end! Puglia is lovely but we've decided to go to Sardinia. Hope the weather will be OK. 

LJ: How was your Cornwall, did you have a lovely time? 

Malini:


Malini said:


> off for a bath now to warm up. I too hate British weather RC, and madly I have chosen to live here (well mostly bc I love my dh but it was still my choice, grrr)


We have a lot in common!  

Anna: WTF? You've had that cold for so long now hon.  Do you think you might need some AB's in case you have a chest infection? I'd bug my GP if I was you and get treated properly.

We've kind of booked our holiday now! yay! We are off to Sardinia for a week in 2 weeks time and I really can't wait.

Hello and LOTS of  &  to everyone I've missed unintentionally. You know I love you all though, don't you! 

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi gorgeous Pixie wixie   
Glad you are back and theres always next month hun  
I know you ladies are going to be saying this to me next week when the beatch arrives and I'm feeling utterly ffffd off   
But yay, you're going on jolidays, yippee. like RC said, lets live our lives to the full and who knows what miracles can happen hun   


Thanks LJ


----------



## AoC

LittleJenny said:


> You are bound to be feeling a bit panicky every so often but I think you just need to see it for what it is, embrace it and let it pass.


That's lovely advice for all of us, LJ, thank you.  Champion post, too! 

Sorry you've been down and disappointed, Pix.    YAY for your holidays!

Seventeen sleeps till I go on my little Scottish retreat!


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - you probably need to be referred to a physio for your back? 

Pix - Sorry the old witch got you   Sardinia..how wonderful sigh..can I sneak in your suitcase please!    
Thinking about it in two weeks won't you be ov'ing? Great timing for some relaxing bms! 
Dh has had the same cold/symptoms. He is only just getting over it and I'm a few days behing him...just a lingering cold bug. 

LJ - welcome back! 

Its sooo cold, here, September is usually a warm month isn't it? Feels like I should be packing away or my summer clothes.   Aww well, will probably serve me well when the hot flushes and night sweats kick in!


----------



## H&amp;P

LJ - superb post, I aspire to be able to do personals like you  

Pix - sorry the witch turned up, we all have that glimmer of hope evry month and hate having it taken away  , well done on booking your holiday  

Quick question I am on day 10 of stims and have horrible period pain and just started bleeding....WTF My lining was only 3mm on Monday.....


----------



## Little Me

AM-   , hmmm, I would call the clinic and ask them hun


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - I have no idea hun. Dr Google was of no help. I would call the unit that is treating you and ask them. Did you have an af before you started stimms?


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini hope the bath worked – I love a long soak in a nice warm bath. We have a donkey sanctuary down the road from us and they get walked on a Sunday morning right past our house – they are so sweet.

Sobroody – can you get anything for your cold – you’ve had it ages now. Good luch with the down regging.

LJ – thanks for the encouraging news about your Dad – sorry you had to go through that. Your posts are amazing.

Pixie – sorry about the witch – I know exactly what you mean about hoping for that miracle every month. I still do it after 9 years. Great news about Sardinia – we went last May for 48 hours to get some sun and had a lovely time – whereabouts are you staying?

Anna – where in Scotland are you retreating to? I hope your appointment goes well and they can sort your back out.

Beachy and Anne       for your pussy cat

Driver - can you phone/get into your clininc to ask them?

    to everyone.

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

frickin hell girls....Just had an email from La redoute to say "unfortunately, they can't send me my gladiator sandals as they have now all sold out"

WFT is it with me and buying (sorry, trying!) to buy shoes?      

I'm doomed


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne - are any of these any good for you?

http://www.barratts.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/MCategory1_10055_18451_-1_1%7CShoe%2BType%7CSandal_10553?cm_mmc=Google-_-Sizes-_-Size%202-_-size%202%20sandals&gclid=CKOshLLs0pwCFZwA4wod5C04Jw

 sy xxxx

/links


----------



## Jumanji

Pixie - I am sorry you were feeling low.  I know it's natural to want the fibroid operation to "work" but I think you have to give your body a little longer to recover from having invasive surgery.  Just because it didn't happen right away does not mean that the operation isn't going to help you get a natural BFP.  You may just need more time.    

Driver - I would call your clinic; I don't know why that would happen but you need to tell the clinic.  Let us know how it goes.

Anne - sorry about the shoes!


----------



## Little Me

**** y- Some nice ones yes hun, I need some nice flats though, thanks though


----------



## Little Me

katherine- Some LOVELY high ones on here and a couple of flats too, thanks


----------



## Wing Wing

Oh Anne - poor little Holly. That Charlie is a roughtie toughtie bully boy! But I bet he is lovely with it! Try not to worry too much poppet as she will be ok and at least is getting the care she needs. You have about the same luck with shoes as I do with buying trousers long enough - ie ZERO!!! Hope you find some soon!

**** -y, I sure am down regging and waiting for AF just now. Usually as regular as clockwork but now typically blo0dy late. Don't get excited as no bms in our household at the right time this month to allow a pg - unless it is divine intervention! Can't believe that you could fly to NYC for the same price as going by train to Inverness!! Madness. Hope the car is worth it hon!

Malini - out of interest, are you considering tx in the US? Hope you are warmer now! Donkey sounds soooo cute!!

Hi LJ  - lovely long post by you - you are soooo good at it! Bless Oliver and his tooth! Now tell us about your holiday and how YOU are!!!

Pix - Sardinia is FABULOUS! Am really jealous!! DH and I were there last year in September and had the best time. Lovely place with everything you need for a great relaxing holiday. Which part are you going to? Sorry to hear you have been feeling down. Hope it is starting to feel a bit better. I think you really do need to be naughty and take up the advice given by one of the girls on here (Malini?) to trip up one of the models at London Fashion thingie - would make you laugh at least!

 to everyone else.

WW X


----------



## Pixie75

Driver – Have you spoken to your clinic yet hon? Hope there is nothing to worry about. 

LJ: I know what you mean. I really am trying to keep positive and believe it will happen one day but I do get days/weeks where I find myself in this dark place wondering if I am doing the right thing by waiting.  

Wing Wing/RC : We are off to Costa Smeralda or somewhere like that! and for the first time ever rather than staying at a hotel we thought we’d hire a villa instead. So we found this place which is right on the beach!   basically open the front door and you are in the water!   Looks amazing! We’ll also hire a car and discover the island. Really looking forward to it.  

Anne: Why do you need shoes for size 2 feet anyway, there is hardly anything there to cover up!!  

Anna: You can never find room in my suitcase   but maybe you can try DH’s suitcase.  

xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Ladies thanks for your concern  , bleeding seems to have stopped and cramps have calmed down, I had a vague recollection of this happening to me last cycle and when I checked my posts on virtually the same day last time I bled for about an hour or two, I was having a scan that day and asked and was told it could just be an irritation of the wall caused by the high dose of drugs. So I have left a message for the clinic but not as worried (though I am sure everyone at work thinks I'm nuts been to the loo about 8 times since lunchtime  )

Pix - your holiday sounds fab, oh to just open your doors and step out onto a beautiful beach.....bliss

WW - Hope the DR SA's don't hit you too hard  , that is one bonus of Short Protocol.

Anne - Hope your call from the vets is OK   Have you ordered more shoes yet? I have my fingers crossed that the witch ain't gonna be coming calling next week.   

Swinny - Hope you r doing ok.


----------



## Little Me

Pix- Hey, you leave my little plates of meat (feet in cockney rhyme!) alone, bless em. I only need an extra 7mm to be a normal non freak size 3     

AM- No call yet, Jason is taking the call anyway as I'm off to dentist in a bit and incase it's not good news   xx


----------



## hunyb

Afternoon lovely people!  

Mags - tentative congrats on your natural BFP -   this is nice and sticky!  

RC - so sorry to hear about your mum - glad you have some time off to help her (and you I suspect) cope with this.  Thanks for the info on your tandem cycle (at least I know I didn't imagine this now!).  I have my day 21 apt this friday and on SP so prob start stimming around 14th sept.  Just want to get started now.

Slycett - weekend away sounds like a great idea to me - wish I was going somewhere warm.  I too am getting in the bath to try and warm up!  Ridiculous british weather!  Oooh, congrats on the 8lbs btw - you are my hero!  I only ever manage 2lbs lately then I have a bad weekend and up it goes...where it stops, nobody knows!  

Cocruby - fantastic news on the hcg levels!  I know you are bound to be reticent but I hope this puts your mind at rest that it isn't chemical - it's real!  

Donkey - poor bertie!  Even if he only has one eye he will have earned ultimate respect from any cats in the area - he'll be like their cat-king!

Driver - hope the cramping has stopped now hun.  No 11 hour shift for you today I dont think....go home, have something nice for tea, chocolate and something meaningless and trashy on the TV!  That's an order!  I have been in the half-hysteria of tangled hair tools - it's quite traumatic now I think of it!  I would definitely ask for a pay-rise, what ever they are paying you it's not enough!

Anne G - I'm sure you could gain 7mm in length if you took a rolling pin to your trotters!  Yes, they would be thin but at least you could shop in more places!     Am loving your spanking smiley btw - where did you find it?

LJ - you are truly the queen of personals...  .  Thanks loads hun for the  

AnnaofC - any dressing up involved on your next retreat?  I think if not you might be a bit bored!  

xx


----------



## Wing Wing

Pix - that is where we were in Sardinia - BLISS - you lucky, lucky girl - you will have a ball!


----------



## TryMeditate

Hello and big hugs to all the ol'girls, and hello and welcome to a lot of new girls on here. Most of you won't know me, but I used to be an active poster on this thread. I have a horrid profile, an AMH of 0.1 and an FSH of 42, and was diagnosed with POF last year.

I stopped posting back in April \ May for a few reasons; after my failed IVF cycle - not even one follicle, as I wasn't a poor responder - I was a non responder, my husband felt that I was spending all my time on the internet and I wasn't with him anymore - which was true, and I knew that IVF was not very unlikely to work for me (it rarely does for women with POF), and I needed to regroup and replan. Also, as those who remember me will no doubt remember  It has taken me a long time to write this, but I felt I wanted to tell you girls what has happened since and what I have done in case there is anything that could help others.

I have tried to put all the information I can into this post, as I know I won't have much time to answer any PMs. Fertility Friends don't allow me to post the Dr's contact details, but you can google them.

I haven't had my period since the one brought on in April by stopping the BCP for my IVF cycle, but I know I have ovulated in June. For a long time I was terrified of putting this into words, like I will jinx myself and as things started weirdly I was not at all confident. I'm 15wks pregnant.     I didn't want to post for a long time, as the fact that with POF I'm more likely than the average women to have another mc anyway- but others reasons see below, and it started out weakly - without me having a period!!, and I didn't want to post it or tell anyone.

I've been so scared every single day, and feel a sense of "guilt" about it. When I think about all the girls I now know who are struggling with infertility, I was feeling guilty about being pregnant. I don't expect any one to congratulate me ok so don't feel you have too, I know exactly what it feels like to hear that someone that is not you is pregnant. It's unbearably heart wrenchingly painful.

I have been completely stressed and worried all day, but as the weeks pass I'm starting to feel less stressed - I'm far from confident though. I wanted to tell you all, so I can tell you exactly what I did. I also think it's important to get our stories out there, as it gives others hope.

I have so much love for all the women on this thread, and it does make me feel that it's horribly unfair that I am pregnant when so many perfect wonderful mothers to be are struggling. There is no fairness in the way fertility is handed out. I really really wish I could find the cure. Those who remember me will remember what an avid researcher I was, it's actually one of the reasons I stopped posting. I felt the thread was still full of the oh so needed support, but had moved away from finding new info that could help us to more chit chat, and I was finding it so so hard to keep up with everyone that I wasn't doing any new research anymore, and I thought that my time was better spent doing research that could hopefully help us all. I am so so sorry I haven't posted sooner, but I just couldn't talk about it for fear if I did it would all end. I only told my parents and siblings this week !!! I hope you can understand.

I don't know if it's something I did at all, or if it was just plain luck, combined with lots of sex and praying. But I felt it's important to tell you what I did in case others can take anything away from this......as I said I'll never know if it was just luck.

When my ivf cycle was clearly going to be cancelled due to no response I started taking 100mg of DHEA a day again, which I had stopped months before. I use the DHEA from the CHR in NY, which is very expensive and you have to have a USD300 phone consultation with an RE to even get the prescription. Missy was using one of the internet brands (Missyg on this site), so I don't think iit's necessarily better. I don't think it was the biovea one though. I think Ally may know which one she was using. I must have ovulated 4 weeks after starting on the DHEA.

I know I should be over joyed, but I'm not I'm actually worried about a mc every day. It started with my ovulating "without" having a period for months - so god knows what my lining must have been like. I was so worried that my lining was total rubbish, it wouldn't implant properly and I'd loose it. Also, it stared weakly. We know roughly when I must have ovulated(due to EWCM and temperature charts), as sperm can only live up to 72hours, and we hadn't had sex for weeks afterwards. When my period wasn't coming still after so long, I did lots and lots of pregnancy tests, all negative.

A positive result SHOULD have shown up days before it did, and even when it did the line was so so so faint, you had to squint to see it, it was barely there. I know that post menopausal women have a small amount of hcg in their bodies, and that that can cause false positives on HPTs - I honestly thought that was what it was. I went to Dr Zhai, and she did a hcg test for me. It came back at 42, which for how far along I must have been was very very low.

I decided to do what Missy (who also used to post on this thread, and had an amh of 0.1 and POF and is now 24w pregnant) did and went straight to Dr Gorgy's office(immune doctor in Wimpole St) and sat there until he had time to see me. He started me on immunes treatment that day (steroids(prednisolone), asprin and clexane that day and 800mg of progesterone (400mg twice a day), and intralipids drip first thing in the morning). The hcg was meant to double every 2 days, it was 189 2 days later, which meant it went up by 4.5times! This makes me think that it was immunes issues that was stopping me getting pregnant, and when I started the immunes tx things started to go better. It's started so shakily, that every day I was completely terrified.

Another thing is I took steroids, asprin, and clexane during my failed IVF, then stopped when it failed....as did Missy. Both of us got pregnant a few weeks after a failed IVF (though missy had a period, I did not), I wonder if the immunes tx in our system is what gave the egg a chance to develop. Steriods take a few weeks to leave your system, and both of us fell pregnant within a few weeks of taking them. When I had my immune profile done (Dr Gorgy), the only real problem I had was raised CD19+CD5+ cells, Missy had the same. These can cause POF - see links below. Dr Beer believed that cd19+cd5+ cells could attack the eggs as they formed in the ovary, which is why taking it for a number of weeks "before" you intend to add sperm allows the egg to develop.

http://repro-med.net/info/cat5-2.php

States one of the consequences of high cd19+cd5+ cells is POF.

http://repro-med.net/tests/pheninfo.php#cd19b
http://repro-med.net/tests/pheninfo.php#top>

I think I may have been pregnant a few times before this, and that it wasn't registering on tests as my immunes were causing early mc. I remember another time I had the very very faint positive line on a first response test (these are the most sensitive and the only ones I use), but I didn't think it was real so didn't do anything about it. ( and I didn't know what to do for immunes or who to see back then either)

I know I was supposed to stop taking dhea on the second positive pregnancy test, but this time I cut down gradually. I don't think any quick major hormonal changes are a good idea. I did an adrenal stress test, and it shows my adrenals are really on the floor. There are a lot of doctors who think that dhea supports the adrenals. Missy has been doing a lot of research into adrenal fatigue and it's links to low ovarian reserve, and maybe supporting your adrenals helps your ovaries. Some info on adrenal fatigue here for anyone who is a researcher...

http://www.drlam.com/articles/adrenal_fatigue.asp?page=2

Chinese teas - I had been off Dr Zhai's (Chinese Dr Harley St) teas for a couple of months whilst I downregged and did IVF, and I started them again straight afterwards. Again, I'd only been on them a few weeks so I don't know if this combined with the DHEA that kicked started my ovaries and made them ovulate.

Sex - I noticed EWCM and DH and I had lots of sex - every 2nd day, for at least a week afterwards. I think our "aged" ovaries struggle to ovulate, and we take longer to ovulate than normal women or what is indicated by OPKs or even cycle monitoring. Had we been in London I would have done cycle monitoring to know when I ovulated, but we were out of London so I couldn't. I think it's really really important to keep having sex even after OPKs etc think you have ovulated, I do have some evidence \ personal experience of why I think that we may take longer to ovulated, but I won't go into that now.

I want to tell you what I did, in case you can take anything away from this....I really wish I knew if it was something I did, or just plain luck, so I could help others. I hate that any woman should have to go through the pain of infertility, I wish I could find the cure. I don't know how often I will be able to check my emails for a while so I've really tried to put all I know in this very long note.

I haven't shut down my research at all - far from it. I haven't been able to do anything much the past few months except be terrified and pray everytime the doctor called with my hcg results, but I'm back into it now. I promise to post anything worthwhile I find out.

The absolute absolute best of luck, big hugs, and baby dust and love to you all.   

Sam

/links


----------



## Nikki2008

Hi Sam

Absolutely delighted to read your post, know what you mean about feeling cautious though, I am 13 weeks now and had a good NT scan but still worried I might miscarry. I am also with Dr Gorgy, conceived through IVF though, AMH not an issue in my case but also took DHEA 4 month prior to tx and also got thyroid issues. Have not posted in a while and took a bit of a break from FF, just read a few messages here and there, but you motivated me to post again.

Hello to all PR girls    

Nicole


----------



## Kookymare

Sam  

Thats fantastic news, it's your turn now. Hope you are able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

                              Kookymare x


----------



## Swinny

Hiya Sam lovely to hear from you and fantastic news on your    . I think you may be onto something there matey. I had my last cycle in July with Prednisolone, Clexane etc and it failed and then 3 weeks later caught naturally. Sadly I miscarried last week very early on.

CocoRuby - Yey!!!! Those HCG levels are brilliant. Hope you are feeling a little less anxious now my love  

Mag - Hang in there kiddo.   for those levels to double for you on tomorrow's test. 

Anne - hello chick, how's our little Holly today? Is she home from the vet yet?

LJ - Thanks honey. Hope you had a nice holiday chuck xxx

Beachy - Looking forward to Friday matey xxxx

AM - how are things going Has the bleeding stopped now matey. I've lost total track of time and not sure where you are up to. My head is like mush at the moment hun  

I am sorry that I've been AWOL for a few days, things have just been getting on top of me. Had a very teary day yesterday but feeling 100% better today and I've had a lovely visit from Wazycat and we went out for lunch, so a nice day today.

Hello Purps, Pix, Ally, Anna of C, Rural, Kate, Tracey, Anna, Zuri, Wing Wing, Almond, Mailin and Fishface and all of the res of team PR 

Love & big hugs to you all
Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Sam- congratulations on your BFP. as you say there seems to be something for the immunes there doesn't there, so pleased for you 

Sarah- can't wait till Friday, will be lovely to see you chicky x

Just off to cook dinner so back later x


----------



## laurab

Wish I was meeting up with you girls Friday.... have a lovely time.


----------



## shortie66

Sam congratulations sweetheart you really do deserve it hunny      

Hello ladies sorry been awol today still a bit down tbh but me and dh had a good long talk last nite and i had little   told him how hard it was for me emotionally after seeing the girls. We have booked a bed and breakfast in blackpool of all places.  We looked everywhere cotswolds chruch stretton shewsbury worcester cos we wanted somewhere not too far away but everywhere was either booked up or £120.00 quid a night.  So were paying 40quid a night in blackpool and wristbands for the pleasure beach.

Anne - hope ickle holly's eye is ok      P.S. have loads of size 2's if u wanna borrow some    

Crikey i have gone blank    hope everyone is ok, will pop back after a bath and try and do somer personals.

Oh and think af is here on day 23, had some spotting today so not sure whats going on.  TBH think i ovulated about day 16 cos the line on the peestick was really dark but the monitor was still showing low all through and stopped testing yesterday.  Oh well we will see.  I've had to put the heating tonight     im bl00dy freezing and need to dry washing


----------



## mag108

Thanks Ladies for all you positive vibes and support!
I slept well last night so felt better today. Had acu earlier with my very measured acupunturist (I just wanted her to say it would all be ok but I know she cant).

Will know tomorrow after 2pm. But I wont be able to post til I get home.

Hopefully that will be definative one way or another. Last yr I had 2 weeks of scans every 3-4 days cause they wouldnt call it one way or another...

I cant stay on tonight again because we are on our pay as you go dongle and the DH needs it for work (the implication being we are broke!)


Just wanted to say a very big congrats to you Sam! What a joy! Very happy for you and your DH. Wish I could say more but tight for time and thanks for all the info
XXXX


----------



## shortie66

Mag sweetheart best of luck for tomorrow hunny bun i have everything crossed for you


----------



## Jumanji

Pixie - I know it is easy to despair sometimes but give your body time and keep going. 

Mag - good luck tomorrow; will be thinking of you!   

Sam - OMG OMG OMG! Fantastic, brilliant news.  So many congratulations to you.  What a true inspiration!


----------



## Overthemoon

Congratulations Coco, Mags and Sam     good luck!

Anna SoBroody, you are a domestic goddess, I made your plum cake and it was amazing. Please can I have your mud cake recipe?

Anne   for you and  for Holly

LW x x x


----------



## TryMeditate

Mags – Best of luck tomorrow     Has your hcg come back at over 2000 yet?  The level of HCG is much more telling than days past ovulation as to whether or not a sac can be seen on an ultrasound.  At hcg levels of 1000, they can only see a sac on an ultrasound 50 percent of the time in normal pregnancies, so you are best to wait until the hcg is 2000 before even attempting to see something on a scan.  Really hope it’s good news for you tomorrow.     

Swinny – I was so sad to hear about your mc...   ... I really believe there is something in immunes tx.  I know you live far away, put next time (there WILL be a next time) could you get down to see Dr Gorgy the day you have a bfp ? and when next time comes around can you stay on the prednisolone and progesterone until 12wks.  Are you planning on taking prednisolone again in a couple of months when your body has had a chance to settle down?

Nikki – as I said in my PM – a big big congratulations, praying all goes well for you too.    

LJ – thanks, really happy to read all is well with you.  And yes, I am up to something  Will respond to your PM later xx

Pix & Lightweight - I’ve thought of you so many times in the last few months, as I really think our profiles are so similar.  Have you had your immunes tested?

Thanks and    Beach & kookymere & Slycett....

Good nighty girls, DH just popped his head in and gave me the too much time away and on the internet look again.

xxx


----------



## Malini

Congrats Sam.  So pleased to hear from you.  This is a genuine congratulations.  It is very well deserved,

M xxx


----------



## Nicki W

Congratulations Sam!   What great news and so unexpected too. glad all is well   Thanks for sharing all your research. I can never get over what a miracle any conception is. Good luck with everything 
Nicki - congrats to you too     I expect you will be very closely monitored but hope you find time to relax and enjoy it  
Mag   - good luck for tomorrow 
Swins - sorry to hear of your ups and downs   Have a great time with Beach
Anne - you and your shoe trauma!  
Love and luck to all    
NW


----------



## AggieDalrimp

Lovely Ladies

Have just checked your posts and want to say a MASSIVE THANK YOU. I was so down and despondant about the lack of support from my clinic. Its been 2 weeks since I called to say BFN and no one has got back to me  . I felt I had gone from hope to scrap heap in 2 days. Your posts have really inspired me, reminded me its a journey and often a very long one. I so want to be a mother and will try with my own eggs. Once that is exhausted and if it hasn't worked then DE and adoption are real possibilities to realise our dream

I want to explore the first option fully before we move on. I will seek a second opinon and try one or more other clinics. Thank you for making me realise I am not down and out already. Your stories haven't given me false hope but have given me the impetus to not accept one persons negatively which probably comes from the fact that my clinic isn't interested in poor performers.

I do hope to try and keep up to speed with you all, but just wanted to say Thank You and Best of Luck!

Aggie X


----------



## Ourturn

Sam - what fantastic news! Your story is an inspiration

CONGRATULATIONS! [fly][/fly]

LW - glad you liked it. The mud cake was in this month's Olive magazine (had a subscription bought for me as an xmas present), but found the recipe online too:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you/article-1065943/Cardamom-coffee-mud-cake.html
Costs a fortune as you need x6 packs of 100g good quality dark chocolate...worth it though. Be warned I had a mare when I cut the cake in half. Might make it in x2 tins next time and cut the baking time.

Nighty night all

x

/links


----------



## Jumanji

Aggie - a positive clinic/consultant makes all the difference.  My sister was booted from her first clinic - they just refused to treat her with her FSH.  Her next clinic was much more positive and said it didn't look great but she just had to give it a go and she ended up with a dream cycle - ok not a vast haul of eggs but so what?


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls

Thank you for all your lovely good wishes for Bertie..he is a little brighter today in himself although basically at the moment his legs still keep collapsing.  He has his MRI scan on Tuesday.

Sam what fantastic news…please don’t feel bad about telling us, we are DELIGHTED for you.

Anne size 3 feet aren’t freaky Who are you kidding  Only joking it’s better than having flippers!!  
Lots of love for Holly, any news yet?


Anna what’s your plum cake recipe?  I have an excess of plums from my mum and a friend.

LJ your personals are so lovely, glad you had a good holiday.  Are you coming to the Christmas do?

Kate well done on your weight loss…you, Zuri and RC are all doing so well.

Mag good luck for tomorrow we are all praying for you.


Pixie have a lovely time in Sardinia and take time to relax.

Back to school tomorrow, best pack my pencil case!  I’m going to see Wicked tomorrow night, really looking forward to it.

Lots of love
Donkey


----------



## beachgirl

No Donkey....you can't go to Wicked...you have to let me go instead    I love that musical, it's so popular


----------



## Donkey

Ooo Beachy I'm so excited.  I actually think I'm jinxed not to go so I won't believe it till I get there.  A funny story (though not at the time)...

For my birthday last year dh bought me a few little bits and bobs to open, the gave me an A-Z of london.  On various pages of the A-Z were 'vouchers' that he had made for champagne at the champagne bar at st Pancras, afternoon tea, to go shopping at Tiffany's, dinner, tickets for Wicked and overnight in a hotel.  A lovely, lovely birthday.  So we did all the daytime stuff and rocked up at the theatre to pick up the tickets at 7pm.  BUT he had booked matinee tickets not evening and didn't realise and we missed the performance.  I was gutted..so was he.  

Then after this failed IVF (7 weeks ago) my parents went to book tickets as a suprise for me and asked dh to do it online.  He said he was just about to do it and even had the booking page up on screen and it began to dawn on him that I really wasn't well and I was rushed into hopital a few hours later.  

So we have it booked for tomorrow, fingers crossed we make it    I'm so looking forward to it.

xx


----------



## AoC

sobroody1 said:


> Anna - you probably need to be referred to a physio for your back?


Bang on, Anna.  That's what she did. She wanted to prescribe me something, but that would bring me up to five repeat prescriptions, so I asked for physio instead.

I'm going here, RC:- http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=55.037989,-4.566944&num=1&t=h&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=9.531576,28.125&ie=UTF8&ll=55.039409,-4.56645&spn=0.009025,0.027466&z=15&iwloc=A Note the lack of any civilisations for miles around... 

You are shoe cursed, Anne!

LOL hunyb! I might have to take something to dress up in and mess about in the forest madly... maybe an elf costume... ggg

Many congrats on your BFP, Sam, and thanks for all the information. Hugs for your anxiety, and I hope it starts to settle soon so you can enjoy the fact that you're pregnant!

Congrats to you, Nicki! Lovely to see these BFPs. 

Glad you're getting away for a bit, Kate, even if it is Blackpool! I'm sure you'll have a blast. 

Many, many wishes of luck for you tomorrow, Mag!

Good luck Aggie!!!

OMG, Donkey, hope you make it to Wicked this time!!!

/links


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey- it's got to be third time lucky, you'll have a ball, have you got the soundtrack? I can't wait to see it again, looking forward to hearing what you think x


----------



## Pixie75

Congratulations Sam!! 
I know you said you were ovulating when I texted you back in July but this is even better news   !! I'm speechless! You need to be on Ally's miracles thread.

Re your question about immunes, I made an appointment with Doctor Gorgy this morning for next Wednesday. We'll see what happens. Re DHEA I'm already taking 100mg and I had a phone consultation with a doctor at CHR last week and I asked what he thought about DHEA.com and he said they were pretty good. He asked me if I would want to take part in their DHEA study and I said yes but not sure now cos due to the study they might either send me some real DHEA or sugar pills  

Anyway, night everyone - better go to bed now.

Pix xx


----------



## lucky_mum

OMG! 

*Sam!* congratulations on your  that is absolutely amazing news - I never did manage to come over to pick up the baby stuff you very kindly offered - I did wonder at you giving it away and hoped that you would need it yourself again, and that is what happened - yayyyy!!  - soooo pleased for you 

and

*Nikki2008 *- I am so, so happy to read your  news, I didn't know you had gone for another cycle as not seen you for a while - so good to see your post and know it must be very hard not to worry after what happened to Adam, am  hard for a very happy, healthy  pregnancy for you, soooo pleased 

*Mags* - good luck for tomorrow hon - (sorry I am a little lost - was yours a natural BFP? as know you was due to start a cycle in August?)    for great news for you


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

No bleeding since last night (just some stringy brown stuff sorry TMI), start the ganirelix to stop OV today and then scan tomorrow @ 9am, doesn't feel like anything is going on down there but with only 2 I'm sure I wouldn't feel anything.    

Sam & Nicky - I started posting after you had stopped but it is always good to read of BFP's against the odds   I hope the rest of your 9 months go smoothly.

Steph - as always photo of Vivvie is stunning  

Pix - Glad you managed to get an appointment so quickly, hope you can get some answers next Wednesday.

Donkey - enjoy wicked  , I am sure you will have a fab time, I love the idea your DH used for your present might have to have a think about DH's birthday 2 weeks tomorrow and I have no clue what to buy him   Maybe I can just get him a positive pregnancy test stick   It always makes me giggle when people post they are off back to school, I have to check peoples ages.... 

Kate - enjoy your break, any break away from home does you good  

Anne - Hope you had good news about Holly?

Mag - I have everything crossed for you    

LW - you've not been around much, hope you are OK? It is getting close to your cycle are you all reday to go?

Right better get on, back to back 1hr meeting from 9am until 2pm today at least it will keep my mind occupied.

Sorry not many personals, struggling a bit to keep up at the moment, but I am thinking of you all.


----------



## popsi

girls just callin in to say Congratulations Sam, Nikki, Mags, and Coco on your BFP !!!!  brilliant news xx

want to give you all a   .. sorry  not been around much last few days, struggling a bit with things at the moment   xxxx i read everyday and always want the best for you all xx


----------



## Wing Wing

Wow Sam - that is fantastic news   . Thank you so much for sharing all of that information with us - it must have taken you ages to write! Wishing you the absolute best of luck with your pregnancy and PLEASE don't feel at all guilty about it - for goodness sake, we are all in the same boat and good news like yours is a real lift to us all. Take care and hope to hear from you again soon. 

Congrats to you too Nicki - fab news!!   

Hi Sarah - glad you are feeling a bit better

Hi Kate. Good that you had a chat with DH - it really helps sometimes hey? I was so cold last night I wore my winter dressing gown to bed - real turn on - I don't think!!! Blackpool sounds like a tip top idea - you will have loads of fun which helps so much!

Look forward to hearing from you later Mag - good luck!

Good girl Aggie for trying to stay positive - stick with this thread chick and you will be fine! 

Donkey - what a romantic your DH sounds - that was a lovely idea for your BD! Hope you get to enjoy Wicked this time - third time lucky hey?!

Driver - good luck with scan today.

Hi Popsi - what's going on chick? Hope you are OK. 

Anne, hope the news about Holly is good - let us know.

Morning to all others - hope you have great days. Dull and miserable here which is typical as I have booked 12 friends to go on a dinner river cruise to welcome the mussels (ie to eat as many as you can stuff down your neck!!) tomorrow eve for DH's birthday and now it is going to rain - GREAT!!! 

Oh well, c'est la vie!

Talk later.

WW X


----------



## shortie66

Morning sweeties  

Driver glad the bleeding has stopped sweetheart, i had a couple of days of brown stuff when i was stimming last time and the clinic werent concerned. Good luck for ur scan in the morning sweetheart, dont worry too much about what you can and cant feel in there cos last time i had cramps pains and everything and thought wow this seems really good and when i got to scan i didnt even have one follie worth measuring    So im      really hard and sending u loads of      that the fairys are working their magic for you    

Popsi ohhh hunny sorry ur struggling     

Wing wing i am so looking forward to getting away and going on the pleasure beach on all those rides  , was cold here yesterday too and will prob be freezing in blackpool    Have a lovely time tomorrow evening wish dh happy birthday from me  

Heapey good luck with all ur appointments hunny      Hmmm not too sure about trying fish and chips cos dont wanna put any weight on if i can help it while im there, might be tempted to try seniors tho.  Went to harry ramsdens last time and it was hideously expensive and sh1t tbh   

Morning everyone else     Got loads to do today, gotta drop my bf husbands bday card off was his bday on tuesday and i forgot to take it with me   i had even written in out and let it on the worktop ready with a book i had borrowed from her and my fat club book for class    im such a twit sometimes.  Gotta drop bday card off for s-i-l go to the mezza and sort out my phone, pick up painkillers cos i've run out and then take new car into garage cos theres a clunking noise from the brake pedal sometimes    No idea what that is but gotta get it checked  

Be back on later for a good old gossip


----------



## beachgirl

Just off to get ready for my day of child minding...

What date is the party? is it the 27th?


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies
Sam, CoCo, Nikki and Nicki  CONGRATULATIONS on your BFPs     

Mag– good luck today.    

Driver – glad the bleeding has stopped – good luck for tomorrow.    

Sobroody - hope the DR is going OK and that you’re not suffering any side effects yet.

Anna – hope Holly is OK and that you find some shoes.  

Anna of C – that looks a lovely place – the west of Scotland is somewhere I’ve always wanted to visit – DDH and I honeymooned in Deeside.

Kate – you’ll have a fab time in Blackpool, I bet – I can just imagine you on the rides!!

Pix – Costa Smeralda is lovely – your villa sounds fantastic.

Hunyb – good luck with your appointment tomorrow.  

WW – hope the witch shows up soon – why is she never here when we want her to be? I love mussels - let’s hope the rain holds off.

Sarah, Popsi and Heapey      

 to LJ, Kooky, LauraB, Aggie, Zuri, Malini and Mir - I hope I haven't missed anyone out.

Steph – your latest picture of Vivvy is soooooo lovely.

LW – thanks for your post on the Jinny thread – I should know my flight dates next week when the witch arrives – should be Tuesday but bet she’ll be late!!

Donkey – Let’s hope you get to Wicked this tome!!! I hope the first day back at school goes OK. I have to say I’m feeling guilty and useless at the moment as that’s where I should be today.

Beachy – the party is indeed the 27th – can’t wait!!!!     

        to everyone

 sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

beachy hun- yep, 27th Nove, i reallly really hope you can make it  
have a lovely lunch with our lovely Sarah tomorrow  

SAM SAM SAAAAAM- I am delighted for you babes, you deserve this, now stop feeling guilty and get on with being fat, sick and hormonal   . I mean that in the nicest possible way. YIPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!    

mag- For today hun    

I know we've had some very sad news lately girls here    , but good things are happening and WILL happen to all who have sadness too.    

My little baby Holly sadly didn't improve yesterday so they kept her in again last night   , both Charlie & Oscar keep going to her basket.
Will knwo more later I guess.
"Come on ikkle Holly,"  

Off out tonight to meet an old work friend who I've not seen for 15 years who I used to work with at Bupa, very excited!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Just called the vet and they said there has been a tiny improvement in Hols eye healing, but they want her to stay in till saturday morning.
They said it will be a very slow healing process if she continues to improve though
So that's something I guess that there is some improvement


----------



## Wing Wing

Dig Katherine, DIg - yourself out of the hole that is. TX is horrible and really gets you down every now and again. It is so difficult to stay positive (sometimes to even get positive in the first place!) Wishing you all the luck in the world with your appointments. Try not to stress hon.

Anne - sorry to hear Holly is not back where she belongs with you. We are all -ing for her loverlee.

Glad you have an exiting evening out arranged!

Hi to RC, Beachy, Heapey, KAte and all you other top ladies!

WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi WW
Anne      that little Holly keeps recovering.   

**** sy xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - she is improving, and I'm sure she will continue to 

Donkey - will pm you the recipe 

Anna - the physio will probably give you various exercises you will need to do...dull but they really to work

Pix - hmmm if the study only gives you a 50/50 chance of taking the real thing I would give it a miss. 

Steph - what beautiful herat melting pic of Vivy! 

RC - no s/e's yet thanks hun. They usually take 4 or so days to kick in so enjoying being s/e free!

Mag - keeping everything crossed for you  

Driver - how was the scan?   

Hi WW, Nix, Kate heapey et all 

Off to the canteen for lunch!

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Thanks chicks  

      lunch!!

starving!

xx


----------



## Han72

Hi all!  Wow I turn my back for a couple of days and look what happens - BFPs all over the place!!!  I can't stop   

Sam    - what's all this rubbish about feeling guilty you daft mare?!!!  Guilt, schmilt! Don't you go wasting these precious weeks on feeling guilty for finally getting the one thing you've worked so hard for or I'll have to come over there and smack your ****!  Ok maybe just a little tap then as don't want to disturb your ickle beanie baby!  Seriously tho, this truly is a miracle and I think it's a shame not to celebrate it as such, so please honey, try your best to enjoy your pregnancy    . I know it's easier said than done given all you've been through to get here, but you owe it to yourself to try honey!  And when you feel up to it, it would be great if you could add your story to the miracles thread... pretty please      Gotta say I think there's a lot to be said for your immunes theory, I must forward your post to one of the ARGC girls who got a natural just after a BFN but then miscarried... Shame MR T and co are so wrapped up in tx that they get so little time for research! Oh and I don't spose you fancy giving Sher a call in the US and telling him to stop slagging off DHEA?!  The man's never even met me, has no idea what my adrenal levels are but still felt confident enough in himself to tell me to stop taking it when I had my phone consult with him 

Mags - congrats to you too my gorgeous, fingers crossed for your next HCG results!      I too thought that 200 was a pretty good number (well I would say that given that it's around 170 points better than any number I've ever achieved ) so I reckon things are def going in the right direction! I love the way it happened when you were doing everything Zita tells us not too!     to you ZW!!!  (you see that Malini?!   )

Nikki2008 - Congrats lovey!  And fair play to you hon, it's a million times more difficult doing this as a single woman!!

CR - and another one  - Good luck for your 7 week scan honey!    My, my, my, I don't think I've ever posted so many congrats in one message on the PR thread! Ha PR my **** ! Stick that in your pipes and smoke it all you stoopid docs that tried to write us off!!!          

RC -  so sorry to hear about your mum.  I     that they've caught it in good time and that she'll make a FULL recovery           . BTW Is your DH serious about trekking all the way to Inverness to buy a car?  I guess it must be much cheaper than the ones he's seeing locally but surely that must be outweighed by the extra time and effort of trekking all the way there to pick it up   My DH decided to go all the way to Grenoble from Paris to get the car he wanted but he insists there were NONE available locally.  Mind you, seeing that it was an Audi bought from a dealership I still don't see why he didn't arrange with the local dealership to pick it up from there but what do I know about such things, being a girl and all...   

Hey Malini sweetie! How are you hon?  Sounds like you've been given the Sher "give me all your money and I'll def get you pregnant" schmooze as well! He tried to sell me on the CGH thing too, amongst a whole bunch of other stuff, my head was spinning by the time he was done with me!  I'm with you on the crappy weather thing, I'm currently trying to talk my DH into moving to Aix en Provence. If I have to live in France, I'd much rather it was somewhere with weather that wasn't identical to what I'd be getting at home!  Are you still debating the PhD?  It's really difficult to know whether that cold sweat thing is a sign that it's the wrong way to go or "just" an irrational fear...  I get the same thing everytime I think about going for a job interview to get back into banking ... 

Mango - how are you lovey?    thanks for the post about those yoga classes, I'm going to contact them to see if there's any chance of an instructional video for those of us living outside London/ the UK

Kate - hey hon, haven't read back completely but it seems like you FINALLY got the JCA to do their job properly! So well done to you mate!  Enjoy your hols sweetie!  Ooh and fair play to you on the weightloss chick!!  

Mira - hey honey! How's the Robster? Hope you got your BSOD sorted out!

Hi Molliethesheep - (I do like that username! ) sorry can't help re the growth hormone thing, that's a completely new one on me! Can you give us any more info on the subject?

Hey Sausage! - sorry to hear your back's giving you jip    Really hope the physio helps - failing that how about osteopathy?        

Hiya Mash (sobroody!) - am I right in saying you've just started DR?  Good luck hon     Oh and I hope your cold/sinusitis is better !

Hi MamaJoy   - how's l'il Vivvy doing? Must check out the most recent snaps on **    

Driver -oooh get you, flavour of the month in the office, they'd BETTER give you a payrise!  Do you have objectives to meet and a year end review and all that malarkey? If so, don't forget to make sure that comment appears somewhere on your assessment in block capitals!  Good luck with stims hon and hope the bleeding has stopped!    

Beachy - hey honey how are you?  Did someone mention a fibroid op?  When are you having it hon? Wishing you all the very best       

Hey LJ - how's yer bump hon?  

Yo Princess pixie - whassup hon?  Hope you enjoy Sardinia, it's sposed to be beautiful!  Cheers for all the effort sorting out the Crimbo party!  Could you puhleeze put me on the list of attendees?  No worries about accomodation, I'm sure I can find a relly's floor to kip on!  Sorry you didn't get your natural BFP hon, it's perfectly normal to still hold out hope, especially when we see what happened to Mags and Sam!  You must be bored with hearing me say this now but I saw one article about some woman who got a natural BFP after having both her tubes removed and I still hope against hope every single month 

Hiya Heapey  - good luck with all those appointments!  Sorry I've not been able to read back far enough to see where you're going but I bet you've picked 3 of the best so     to you hon and fair play to you on being so organised!

WW - you're DR too right now?     to you hon! Hope AF doesn't muck you around too much!

Donks - oooh hope Bertie the puddy cat is feeling better. Bless you guys for sleeping downstairs to stop him from trying to climb upstairs to see you!    

Anne - same to you re l'il Hollypuss       And good luck with the shoe hunt!  

Speaking of which, I wish you lot would stop posting links to pretty shoes!!! I'm sposed to be not spending any dosh at the mo (as we totally overspent on what was sposed to be our cheap driving holiday) but the temptation is to splurge and sod the consequences, specially as it's my burfday tomorrow!  I never thought I'd be one of those people that gets depressed about getting older but it seems I'm becoming one cos I'm just not where I though I would be at this age (37 tomorrow). I was sposed to have a family, nice house and a job I enjoy by now.  But somehow, I'm still childless, living in a flat and unemployed? How'd that happen?!  Especially as 3 years ago I had 1 out of 3 (the house) and it looked like we were close to 2/3 (as that's when we started IVF)...  The most frustrating thing is KNOWING that it makes more sense to delay for at least another month before we do anymore IVF cos we should start getting things together financially by then...  DH has unofficially started work now (still no contract - FFS!!! - but he's gone into town to meet his partners and pickup his company credit card so that offers some security!) so hopefully we'll be up straight again within a couple of monehs but I want to do IVF NOW!!!  An added complication is I had my LAD levels tested and that seems to confirm that it is my own dumb immune system that has been attacking the poor embies and probably would have put paid to any natural BFPs that might have occurred before I went and had my tubes chopped... so now I've got to decide whether to bite the bullet and fork out for the extra cost of LIT (which will also mean yet another delay) or to carry on regardless and hope the steroids/IVIG/Intralipids or whatever will do the trick.  But I'm worried that I'm running out of time cos my cycles are getting shorter and periods lighter!  I used to be 28 days regular as clockwork but the last 2 have come in at 26 and 24 days...    Does that make me peri-menopausal   

However I should say I am eternally grateful for my fantastic, kind, loving DH and my extended family who are fabulous and lovely and generous to a fault and as for my fertility friends, well words fail me!  I'm so happy that I found this site and all the fantastic people on it... So I spose I'm quite lucky really! 

Coo that was a long one! Apologies to anyone I missed in the persos, it wasn't deliberate and I still luvs ya!    

xxx


----------



## Little Me

frickin heck Nix, that was a long one    
Lovely to see you and a    for you babes
xxxxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Nix!  Wow - that must have taken you all day!  Mammoth post!

Really glad to hear you are coming to the Chrimbo party - it should be fab!  Will be really good to meet you.

Talking of which girlies, I have managed to get the company flat for the night of the Christmas bash so there are 2 bedrooms and a lounge floor which we can use for accomodation if necessary.  

Glad to hear your DH is sorted job wise.  Before I took my break from posting he was being considered for redundancy I think.  Did that happen?  Or did he just get a lovely new job?

WW X


----------



## Han72

Hey WW - nah it all went a bit nasty. They stitched him up and sacked him for alleged gross misconduct. The gross misconduct apparently consists of him "not accepting the new management" and being "unmotivated".  Utterly ridiculous but it got them out of having to pay him any redundancy (or giving him any notice if it comes to that. He got a recorded delivery letter in the post saying he was sacked with immediate effect which put us right in the sh1t financially cos we'd spent all our savings on sodding IVF!) 

The latest news is that his lawyer has put in an initial request for compensation of 90K    I hope he ends up with even more, that would serve the [email protected] right!


----------



## H&amp;P

WW - well done on sorting the company flat, should be plenty of room between that and Malini's for us all to find an inch or two of bed or carpet  

Nix - great news that you will be coming to the party.

Ohhhhh just got my email to say train tickets are on sale £26 return gets me into Kings X @ 15:58 leaving Saturday 15:30 (time to recover from my hangover) now do I book them and risk losing the money if my cycle is negative and we go on our jollies that week   Need to speak to DH to see if he wants to come down with me (not for the party  ) for us to make a weekend of it in the big smoke, but he is in a meeting.....


----------



## Malini

Well done WW.  I am so pleased that no one will have to spend any pennies on accom.  It'll be lovely to see you Nix (HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU for tomorrow  ). Sorry Driver - why is it that dhs don't come supplied with a beeper that only dws can use when we really need a quick answer? M xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini said:


> - why is it that dhs don't come supplied with a beeper that only dws can use when we really need a quick answer? M xx


Now there's an idea, Dragons den here I come  He actually answered the phone and just said, will call you back and hung up


----------



## Malini

oi! How rude! Doesn't he know how easily upset those drugs can make you?  Has he no fear for his life


----------



## H&amp;P

He's still living off the brownie points he earned from untangling my hair on Sunday  , 

I have developed an absolutely stunning bruise from one of my injections  

Question for those who have done antagonist protocol (Anne r u there?) on the instructions for the ganirelix injection it says insert at 45 degrees and then pull the plunger back to make sure there isn't any blood as that would mean you were in a blood vessel, do i really need to do that bit?? You would have thought after all the injections I have done the last 10 days it wouldn't bother me but I'm a bit worried?


----------



## Ourturn

Nix is comming to the party...woohooo  . Will be lovely to meet you in the flesh (along with all you lovely ladies) 
Fantastic news..hope your lawyer takes that horrible firm to the cleaners! 

WW - my sis lives in Balham and I was planning on staying with her, but not sure what time the final tube will be back so could I stay in your flat? I will gladly give up my space for anyone else as I can always catch a cab back.  

Driver - do hope you can come to the parteee. I used cetrotide on my short protocol last time which I think is similar and drew blood and bruised EVERY time   But the needles was much bigger than the needle used for menapur. 

I will either be 10 weeks pg by that stage or (more likely) drowning my sorrows and getting drunk! 

Anna x


----------



## Han72

Wotcha Drives! It's all about trying to prevent those bruises really... Thing is I know that with the gestone that had similar inxns, there was no way I was gonna let DH pull that monster of a needle out and start again if he saw any blood in the syringe. No wonder my **** was so sore   



sobroody1 said:


> Nix is comming to the party...woohooo . Will be lovely to meet you in the flesh (along with all you lovely ladies)


    I will try not to get drunk and make a total kn0b out of myself then! 

xxx


----------



## Little Me

AM- Hi love, yep, as Katherine said, thats the best way to do it.
I held the needle like I would hold a pen if that makes sense, doing it slowly is the key  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri

Massive congrats to Sam and i echo Nix, why feel guilty this is something you deserve and have longed for x

Hi all - LJ and Malini thanks for your words re what i should do, you are both right, i think I am using the weight loss as an excuse because i am actually just not ready to start again

xxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Just got my final HCG result back and it's down to 1.4 so it's now officially negative again. Don't know why but that phone call has set me back again.

Sam - You certainly shouldn't be feeling guilty, I don't know anyone on here who would not be absolutely over the moon for you, this is an amazing gift and hard as I know it will be you need to try to enjoy it, you've waited so long for it   I'm not sure what to do next to be honest. I have got an open invitation from Dr Watson to have my tube flushed with lipiodol solution but not sure if I should now book in with Dr Gorgy. I am not really with a clinic now so I think I would need to have my immunes tested and then if necessary ask my GP to prescribe prednisolone    My head is full of cuckoos this week so I think i will just leave it all well alone for a little while until I get my head back on straight.

Kate - Me and Paul love Blackpool and we often take off up there for a weekend of fun on the Pleasure Beach. Have a great time  

Beachy - Hope the weather picks up for us tomoz my lovely. see you at 12  

Driver - good luck for the scan   

Nikki - Congratulations honey on your  

Mag 108  

Anne - Is it the boss lady that you're meeting tonight? Hope our little Holl's is doing better again tomorrow, her cousins Ellie and Bettie are sending big cat love to her  

Tracey - Thanks again for the book, I am going to start it this weekend (or try to...it's quite daunting isn't it!!). Hope you are doing ok my love. i am thinking about you xxxxxxxxxx

Hello to the rest of the gang


----------



## Rural Chick

Sarah       

 for the rest of Team PR

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Sarah hun, I guess it's the actual realisation that's hit you hard again  
Just very sorry this has happened to you   
Yep, out with old ex supervisor later, me and my best friend katie both used to work with her at Bupa (not the one I told u about with the dodgy ** pic  )
Katiesis coming too  

love to E & B too


----------



## Ourturn

LW - would you mind pm'ing the plum cake recipe to Donkey? There are no sent items in my pm mail box, it will save me typing it all out again
thanks


----------



## mag108

Hi everyone.
News is not good, Hcg down to 92, so it's a m/c.
Very dissappointed as you can imagine, 3 m/cs on it's hard not to think bad thoughts re future etc. Can I go on with my own eggs? How can afford Dr Gorgy?

But tonight I will numbe myself with wine....

Had to wait til 2pm to get results, then had to call back cause they werent in.
V Stressful. Couldnt leave work as had deadlines (taking tomorrow off sick) couldnt wait to get home.... got off tram, bought a bottle of wine and a bag of crisps and then couldnt get in my door, door JAMMED cause of all the rain. Had a mini crisis, rang my pal sally who came and sorted me out which included getting the door open. 

Am going to go get a scan tomorrow (dread), so at least I can know what to expect. It's just as likely that i got pg over 2 cycles ago as last 2 periods both lite (2-3days long). So I need to know what to expect, heavy period or D&C.

X


----------



## Rural Chick

Oh Mag - I'm so sorry for you.        
Please take care of yourself and      that tomorrow is not too awful for you.
Lots of love
RC xxxx


----------



## Nicki W

mags - so sorry to hear that news- was so hoping it would work out for you. Big hugs 
Nicki xx


----------



## beachgirl

Mag    so sorry. was really hoping things would work out x


----------



## AoC

I'm so sorry, Mags.            Hope the wine goes down well.  

Yeah, Nix, I'm hoping to get some good exercises.  Too much computering, and whenever I'm stressed I tense up something chronic!

Busy times, sorry I'm a bit scarce...


----------



## shortie66

Oh mag - so so sorry sweetheart i really dont know what to say       

Hi everyone i been awol again today sorry   been such a crap ff'r lately, will try and do better i promise.


----------



## popsi

mag.. i am so sorry   

nix.. lovely to have you back honey.. have a fabaroo birthday tomorrow xx

love to everyone else xxx thinking of you all


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh Sarah and Mag - I am so very sorry - so many hopes raised and dreams shattered   promise we will help you to hope and dream again and make it safely to the finish post


----------



## Overthemoon

Mags, how absolutely devastating, I'm so so sorry     I'm not far from you if you want a real hug    

Sarah  

AnnaSB, of course, no problem. I think you should publish your own recipe book, you're amazing with everything you fit into your life. Mags and Sarah, I have more plums, I can make you both a plum cake?

Driver, when's your next scan lovely? Thanks for looking out for me, I've been feeling absolutely rock bottom and exhausted.

Popsi, what's up sweetheart? Why are you feeling down?

Kate, where did you get your staircarpet from, do they have pink ones? I need to start thinking about that for when we get back  

Pixie, you are a little gem, thank you for your lovely texts.  

Kazzie, lovely to have such a long chat the other night, come back to the thread soon   

Hello everyone else  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Nikki2008

Sarah and Mag  I am so sorry

Nix _'Congrats lovey! And fair play to you hon, it's a million times more difficult doing this as a single woman!!'
_
Thanks but 1000000 times more difficult? That's a lot of zeros, what makes you say that, so far it has been easier...


----------



## lucky_mum

Mags - so, so sorry sweetheart, so sad to read your news  - sending you huge   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Mag - so sorry to read your news, we all had everything crossed that this was going to be your time. 

LW - I am always on the end of a phone and not far from you if you want to meet for a coffee anytime, scan in just over an hour........arghhhhhhhhhhhh

Nix -


----------



## popsi

morning girls TFI Friday !! xx 

driver good luck with your scan honey x

have a good weekend all xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies 

 to you
 to you
 dear Nix
 to you

Driver     for your scan this morning.

    to Mag and Sarah

 and   to everyone else.

**** sy xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - I am so sorry  I totally understand what you are going through, its so very very unfair                   

Driver - good luck with the scan   

LW - if I wrote a cook book it would be using other people's recipes with a few tweaks...hardly original! Cooking and baking is my passion though, which is why I will never be skinny!

Nix

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY! [/fly] 

Have a fab day!

Morning everyone!

Off to lakeland as I'm out of jam jars, then I have an accupuncture session. maybe she can sort my sinuses out!

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Morning all

Mags- Oh no, I am so very sorry hun, gosh, all this pain it's just not fair     

Nix- happy Bday lovely lady.   

Hope everyone is ok
xxxx


----------



## AoC

sobroody1 said:


> Off to lakeland as I'm out of jam jars, then I have an accupuncture session. maybe she can sort my sinuses out!


*wiggle* I love Lakeland. One of the advantages up here is going to the Ambleside store... but I like getting parcels, too. Just bought a crate of ginger beer bottles (empty, for filling with your own stuff) and a set of preserving jars for mincemeat... mmmmm.

Happy Birthday Nix! 

Morning Anne.


----------



## beachgirl

Hapy Birthday Nix. hope that you have a lovely day x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Beachy- Give Sarah my love today, have a lovely lunch  

hi AnnaC


----------



## beachgirl

Will do Anne, hope you're ok x


----------



## Little Me

I'm ok chick  , just waiting to hear about my little Holly, got to call vet at 11


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Sorry i've been AWOL for  abit - not been very well, but more about that later.

Mags - I'm so sorry about your news. You always come across a sbeing so calm and in control. I know you were trying not to get your hopes up, but it's impossible after getting so close. Big Hug to you. xx

Swinny - of course it's hard getting that final phone call lovely. We're all behind you.  

Driver -      for today's scan, and lot sof follies sweetie - i'll be thinking of you.

sam - WOW! Congrats!!! But I think I knew. Call me psychic or summat, but I was thinking of you the other day and thought that you were probably pg. Weird. (me, not you.) 

Ally, thanks for the lovely ** message. I saw from your signature that immunes are an issue for you too now - when did you find that out hon? But maybe it's a good thing -your AMH alone obviously isn't going to stop you getting pg (as we've seen from Sam and Swinny), imagine if it's the immunes and that immune tx might be the answer? here's hoping for you... 

Nix  - happy birthday!!!!!

Hi everyone else.

I've noticed that lots of you have acupuncture - anyone have or know anything about reflexology? I know it works on the same principles as acupuncture, but i find reflexology much more relaxing which is why I have it rather than acupuncture. I've been having it for a while now, and I have a lot of faith in it - despite being  areal sceptic about all types of alternative medicine, the way she can identify problems in my body, such as digestive problems, just from my feet has really shocked me.

Anyway, I normally feel VERY balanced and relaxed after a session, almost spaced out. However, I'm wondering whether it had a negative effect on me the other day. To be fair, I have been feeling a bit dodgy for a week or so, really tired, feeling nauseous, stomach pains, but after reflexology on wednesday I became really ill - being violently sick - even on the way home from the session. I was sick all night, and am finally feeling ok now, except I've damaged my stomach muscles from the severe retching, so moving is a bit painful!

I can't help making an association between the reflexology and the sickness. Maybe there was no connection? Anyone know anything about it? I'm a bit worried about going back again, the association is so strong in my mind now, cos I felt so ill immediately after getting off the treatment couch.

Of course i've been hoping it's because I'm pg, but I haven't missed a period so I can't be - on CD 18 today so too early for it to be this month. Wish I could stop these silly thoughts - why do we do it 

Anyway, must dash now. I've got a busy weekend - eyebrow and eyelash tinting appt, flute rehearsal tonight, followed by wedding rehearsal, followed by wedding tomorrow, followed by going off on hols to Cornwall sunday morning! No idea when we'll pack. Oh, and I need to clean the house today cos it's filthy and we have the groom's family staying with us.

Lots of love,
jo xx


----------



## AoC

Jo, phone your reflexology practitioner - she should have words of advice for you!  Sometimes any 'balancing' treatment like acu, reflex, even reiki, can have a powerful effect of forcing the body to eject toxins etc.  Shouldn't really happen like that, but sometimes it can, I think.  Anyway, they'll know.    Hope you feel properly better soon!

Fingers crossed for Holly's news, Anne!#

I was in work before 7.30 this am, trying to finish something for the 11am meeting.  The idea of bugging out of work early this pm is becoming more attractive with every passing minute....


----------



## laurab

Hi girls.

Sorry not had time to read back but wanted to share with you some wonderful news I had this morning.  My friend who you may remember I told you had her last DE FET cancelled which was her 10th cycle and I was really upset.... well yes you guessed it shes preg!  She had some probs during her FET and decided to say it was cancelled as couldn't face telling me about another BFN so she said it was cancelled as so convinced it was going wrong.  I can't tell you how happy I am, I cried and now I can't stop smilig!   I'm all goosebumpy!  Id even looked into beng a surrogate for her! God I'm SOOOOOO happy!  And to top it off my pet spider that lives in my kitchen (Bruce) who has been missing for days (I feared the cats had got him) has just strolled up ad made a web on the bread bin!  Can my day get any better?

Hope your all ok, hope to catch up over the weekend.


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Just a quick one to say;

Mag I’m so sorry hon but please think about what Sam said on her post. You may well have the same issue. Dr Gorgy is not the only doctor who does immune tests, there are other people out there who are cheaper. When you start feeling yourself again maybe check out the immune’s thread where you can find lots of useful info. Hope you are OK.   

Nicks: Happy birthday chick, hope you have a fantastic day whatever you are doing. Great news you can make it to the party too, I’ve added you to the list.  

Driver: Lots of luck for your scan hon. Hope it goes well.   

Laura: Great news! Gosh she must be over the moon, how lovely. 

Sorry for not being around much – v busy with stupid LFW   and I’m not impressed with the postal strike when I have 2000 invites that are waiting to go out! Am I stressed – NOOO!!  

Love to everyone.

Pix


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thanks Sausage, yes, I think I'll give her a call. That would make sense - I've been feeling like I was fighting something nasty off for a while - maybe it's expelled all the nastiness!

For what it's worth - I htink you should go home early. It is POETS day after all.  

Pixie - sorry you're so busy with LFW, you glam thing! 

Off to clean the bathroon now, my LEAST favourite job in the world....


----------



## Little Me

Jo- Sorry you've been poorly hun, hope you get all your jobs done and have a lovely hols    

laura- What lovely new , ah, heartwarming    
"Welcome back to The Bruceter"    

Pix- Postal stike     
 

Sh it AM- sorry, good luck hun  

Today has gone crazy, it seems like everyone in the world is emailing me/ calling me with queries and stuff   

must ffly bu I'll be back
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

real quickie as snowed under with work  

Still just the 2 follies, grown from 6mm to 11mm since Monday, back for another scan Monday...thank for all your thoughts and good wishes.


----------



## Jumanji

Mag - words are so utterly inadequate at this time and I am so very, very sorry.   I would give yourself a little time before you make any decisions but IMO yes you can go with your own eggs and, if you possibly can, Dr. Gorgy (or as Pix suggests another immunes doc) would be a good investment.  You respond well in IVF and you have shown you can get pregnant naturally - it's a matter of getting a sticky one and/or maximising the possibility of a sticky one.  Immunes may well be what is causing the difficulty - they seem to be implicated in more and more things, inclduing, as Sam discovered, what is generically called "POF" but is clearly far more complicated than doctors yet understand!  I know the scan will be really tough so concentrate on getting yourself though that for now and maybe organise a couple of treats.  Then I think immunes investigation would be worthwhile.   

Pix - glad you made the appointment with Dr. Gorgy; I hope it helps and goes well.  With the DHEA study I think CHR have had problems completing those because of your exact reservations!  Many people read about DHEA and then simply refuse to risk being randomised to the placebo!  I hope you are feeling a bit better now - I know you had been low.  The postal strike is indeed a real pain! 

Steph - I cannot get over how cute your daughter is; the pics just get better and better!

Driver - Well done on your 2 follies; don't worry about not having more - as I said before, judging by last time your follies tend to have eggs and it looks like they are growing nicely.  Plus there is still room for another one or two to be hiding so you never know! I think you are doing great.   

Popsi - sorry you are struggling a bit;   I suspect that before you were approved there were things you could focus on. Now all you can is wait which is much harder in many ways and there is no timescale for you on this which makes it all the more tough.

Wing Wing - hope it doesn't rain too much this evening for you and that you have fun!  Hope your cycle is going well too!   

Heapy - I have to say I really think you are doing the right thing taking time to try and find the right clinic for you.  So many people rush that process but a good clinic, experienced in those more challenging cases can make all the difference.

Rural Chick - please don't feel guilty and useless!!!   You are absolutely right not be at work just at the moment.  Your mum is far more important!

Sam - I have to echo all that Nix says; stories like yours are a huge boost and not something to feel bad about.

SoBroody Anna - I am really impressed at all your baking. I can rustle up hearty meals like lasagne and I do a decent casserole but baking isn't my forte!  And I so hope you'll be 10 weeks pregnant by the time of our party!  Enjoy Lakeland - I love that place too!

Nix - a couple of slightly shorter cycles does not make you per-menopausal!!  I am slightly shorter than 28 normally but have had the odd real shortie (along with the odd longie) since my later teens!  Our bodies are are not swiss clocks and a couple of slightly off cycles means bog all!!  It happens to everyone but they just don't think anything of it!! On the immunes I'm no expert but the more I read here the more I think it is something well worth having fully checked out.  I really hope your DH gets some decent compensation for what you both went through.  I thought that type of thing was much harder to get away with in France but, obviously, employers will still try it on.  And HAPPY BIRTHDAY for today!

Zuri - if you don't feel ready then wait a few months more; IVF is stressful enough without embarking on it when you are not ready emotionally.  You are only 34 so you do have the luxury of time - I would use it if you are feeling fragile.  

Swinny - I am sorry about the phone call; it is bound to upset you again - just be good to yourself.  

Tracey - how are you doing?   

Nikki - many congrats on your BFP! 

AnnaofC - I hope you get some good exercises; my dad had a bad back and the exercises really helped him; I'm trying to persuade DP to get some help for his back too.  He is having problems and, although they come and go, he is only 30 and I feel he shouldn't really be having any problems at all at that age!  But will he see the doc?  Noooo!

Kate - you are hardly a crap FF'er!  You post lovely posts an awful lot!   

Ally - good to see you! How are Dr. Zhai's herbs?  Have you seen Dr. Gorgy too?  I can't remember.

LW - hello there sweet one.  When are you off to sunny Turkey?

Anne (or should we call your Cinderella with those dainty feet!) - hope Holly is doing better; do let us have some news after your call. 

JoM - I agree with Annaof C; call your reflexology practitioner; sometimes these things can mess you around a bit before they kick in and help. 

Purple - where are you lovely? 

Malini - hello there.  Are we friends on ********?  I will have to check cos I want to see more pics of Charlie puppy!! 

Laura - I am so thrilled for your friend.   I am also so glad Bruce has turned up (although sorry that you are clearly totally bonkers since you have a per spider of all things and have even given it a name  )

Donkey - did you get to see Wicked?  How was it?  More prosaically how was school?

NicksW - hello there! 

Beachy - how was the childminding?  Are you definitely coming to the party?

CocoRuby - you believe you are pregnant yet? 

Almond - are you ok sweetie? Haven't seen you in a while - I hope you are on holiday or something nice and I have forgotten. 

love to everyone I have missed.

Emily now has a tooth as well as Oliver!!

I am so thrilled so many are coming to the Christmas party!


----------



## H&amp;P

LJ - once again     

Anne - any news on Hollie?


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls
The vet just called to say Hollys eye is still very bad but aparantly she has blood vessels that visible which is a good thing SOOO, she's coming home tonight  
We have lots of drops, tablets , carign to do for her over the weekend then she's back in on Monday
So lets hope eh   xx

AM-Keep at it hun, the cetrotide should give the little buggars a growth boost   xx

Hi LJ   x


----------



## Züri

So so sorry Mags an Sarah     

Happy birthday Nix xx

Laura that's great news about your friend x

LJ - I'm 35 but yes I know I still have time and think i am going to see if i can postpone, thanks again all for taking time to answer me - you are a fab bunch of girls

xx


----------



## fishface

Just popping in quickly to find out what Laura's news was  

Fab news hun, it gives us all hope  

Anne - give Holly a cuddle from me, twiggers isn;t himself at the moment, hoping i don;t have to take him back down the vets for skin tests  

Jo -   hope you feel better soon  

Nix - happy birthday hunny  


Not read back any further  

Carnival went brill - hope you liked the pics  


 to all, missing you xxx


----------



## Little Me

Fishy- Pics were great  
Cuddles to Twiggers xxx


----------



## laurab

Fishy = Sorry to dissapoint! I've had several messages on my phone to find out f I'm preg!  

Mags - So very very sorry.  

Driver - 2 lovely growing follies... wonderful.  

LJ = I think maybe I need to get out more!! It is a lovely spider though, big and bright orange.... I worry its off the bananas!

Anne - Oh poor kitty, glad she home tonight, its lovley having them home a, you getting her some tuna in for supper?

Swins - Sorry didn't reply to your text.... will text you later.

I'm off out later on the lash... can't wait!


----------



## Little Me

Laura- out on the lash....good for you   have fun xxxx
i will spoil likkle Holly yes, bless her


----------



## beachgirl

Anne   so glad Holly is coming home tonight x


----------



## mag108

PR Team:    
Thanks all of you for your support and kind words. The support is invaluable!

Had a big cry last night and this morning. Feel better for not being at work. It's all such a big stress, but I feel alot calmer than before. I had only 6 days of being pregnant , still a disappointment and lots of sadness, but it's been less stressful than before. Last year I had 2 solid weeks of scans back and forth til they eventually confirmed it was a m/c. 

I guess there are implications of having had 3 m/cs, what that means for successful outcomes of other pregnancys I am not sure.

I am strongly thinking of Dr Gorgy now. Was umhing and awing about whether to go seem him or just do basic immunes at Lister. With one more m/c under my belt and time racing on I'm feeling  'it's now or never'. Egg quality/immunes issues it's gotta be now. 
Frustrated cause I was getting myself all set for IV#2 starting next week sometime. Dont know how long I will be made wait.

EPU and consultant wont do a scan, they are saying it's very likley to be an early preg with those low hcg readings. For some reason they want me back in for another hcg next week but not sure I will. The walk of death down those corridors past all the happy couples, does me no good at all and is a strain.


So broody _ thanks for being so kind and hope your cold is getting better

LJ: Thanks to you too for your support. You are very sweet and very generous with your time. You are right on the immunes.  My treats are wine coffee and chocolate! Hope you are doing good.

Anne: Really hope Holly is ok and thanks to you too for your kindness. Delighted she is coming home.

Sam: I am sure we all feel the same Sam, very overjoyed when one of us struggles with IF and then the little miracle happens like it has for you...dont feel guilty, all these positive stories gives us all hope. One more time,a big congrats Sam, it's very hard to relax I can appreciate that, how worried you must be.  Over the 1st trimester is a really really good start, so you can relax a little?, take each moment as it comes, try and enjoy each moment. I think hunyb said some such thing, quoting a zen book she was reading, enjoying the process as well as the goal, being here now...... A huge thanks for all that info. You are a big researcher!

Kate: Have fun in Blackpool, good one you for getting some time out. Thks for your kind words.

Stephjoy: thanks for being so sweet. Am doing better today.
Your little Vivienne is looking so gorgeous!

Driver: Best of luck with this cycle, keeping you in mind and thanks for being so kind.

RC: Hope you are doing ok. Thanks for your kind words.

Thks popsi

Thanks Zuri

Laura B thank you
Anna: Thanks for that, you are right its very unfair. Just waiting for the next pregancy to make itself known at work, hall of 100 pregnancies...All the maternity leavers are dribbling back in and even then I find it hard to engage in converstaion with them...it's just so in my face at work and I cant seem to deal with it there, I guess cause I feel I cant escape.ANd some of them just have no clue!

Heapy: Thank you!

Thanks Ally: you have a way with words! Thats one of the things this post is really good at is helping us al keep hope alive.

Nikki2008: Thks for your kindness: Dont really know how I missed it but many Congratulations honey on your  

Jo Mc_ Thanks. I am pretty strong I know that (have been through so much it has made me stronger (or stanger!)...I know I can push myself but i am good at taking care of myself too. Re Reflexology. I've only had it the once. I do acu. Have done alot over the years, homeopathy, other treatments. I used to work in a Natural Health centre. If you were sick after it I would call the practitioner. That seem slike quite a strong response. It may have been cause you were already a little under the weather and the reflexology brought the whole thing out of your system but I am sure the practitioner would want to know and should tell you what her thoughts are on the suject

Nix: Big HAppy Birthday! Thanks for your kind words. Yes, did it the unZita way, even though it hasnt worked out (porb because of egg quality/immunes). My summer ws about enjoyment, fun, letting my hair down and forgetting about IF. I reckon with this IF malarky there are still so many unknowns. Very weird that for me I have got pregnant 3 Julys in a row!. Bloody hope I dont have to wait til next July!
RE Yoga: I remember a site called Pulling down the moon from the US who do fertility yoga...Can I just ask what you mean by LIT? I am going to get immunes done too? I am frustrated by  having to wait further for IVF. Couldnt start i Aug as v busy at work, (now m/c), dont know how long that will put us off...

Mango Thks for the post on the yoga class, if I lived in London I would go along.

LW Thanks for that, the  kind offer of a real hug too!

AnneofC- hpe your feeling better and thks for kind words.

Beachy: Thanks sweetie

NickiW - Thanks for being so sweet. ....

Pix: You are right and I am going to get on to Dr Gorgy and find the money from somewere!


xxxxto everyone
MAG108

Listening to Elbow and they are making me feel better


----------



## H&amp;P

Ladies thank you all for your super positivity on my 2 little follies, as I said to DH on the way home at least they both have plenty of room to grow and aren't fighting for space with another 20  , the wheatie bag will be getting lots of use this weekend.

Anne - great news that Hollie is coming home  

Mag - You really didn't need to thank us all personally, you know we are all so behind everyone who gets a glimmer of a positive and we pray so hard for them to stick.

Coco - you OK?

Laura - please have one for me as I really need one but can't have one, though I am very worried about the pet spider (my DH would have  it)

Zuri -  

Pix - hope you got your post out (and you didn't have to lick all the stamps  )

Donkey - How was the theatre, please tell us you actually got there this time?

WW - Hope you are doing Ok any SA's yet?

Nix - Hope you have been having a fab birthday and have something special planned for this evening.

AnnaofC - was looking for you on Coast last night, they had some viking reenactment thing on Lindisfarne on there 

Purps - Hope you have been having a fantastic holiday, not sure when you are back, have you gone for 1 or 2 weeks, I can't remember but you might be due home this weekend, tell us all about it?

Kate - there are NO cr*p FFers we are all lovely and I don't know where I would be without you all  , now go and have some JD the weekend is here.

And loads of love and hugs to everyone else, LJ I have tried to do you proud with my post but cannot get anywhere close to your league.

Right better get back to work, won't be around until Sunday evening so hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Little Me

Girl, damn, I've ran out of time and about to leave to get  Holly but wanted to wish you all a lovely weekend.

It's been rollercoaster of a week , Mag, look after yourself hun  
Hugs to all who need em    

Bye my lovlies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Sorry have been a bit of a rubbish poster this week - have read a bit, just haven't got round to mailing...

Can't do lots of personals tonight, as soooo tired - think have a cold, hope not swine flu!  

Little Jenny,how are you - a lovely long post from you again!  I read your betascale link that you sent - have saved it to my favouries as I keep looking at it!).  How are you feeling?  All ok with bubs?  

AnneG, glad your litle baby is ok now  

Mags, you are being very strong, I hope you are ok.  It is hard when things don't work how you want them to but it's great to have a plan, I think it helps keep you focused, that's what I have found anyway  

Hello Driver    Two follies is great - maybe twins?!  Like we keep saying, you only need one good egg    Keep the wheatey bag on your tum and keep those little follies growing nicely - have a lovely weekend x

Hey Pixie, Zuri , Rurual Chick, ANna of Cand LauraB   Did you get to the theatre DOnkey?!  WW, how are you doing - in sunnier climes?!

Popsi and Swinny -    Hope you are both feeling more +ve soon

JoM, hope you are feeling better after strange treatment?! x

Tracey, how are you?

Sorry if I have missed peeps.

I am ok, have just been so tired and a bit irritable too - plenty of 'words' with dh    I have had af pains most evenings but didn't get many last night and this morning mhy (.)(.)s weren't sore - afer much poking and prodding! - so I dashed to the Lister today to get another Bhcg test (my third one - well, at least I've stopped doing the pee sticks  ).  I got a result of 1667, which is double what it was on Tuesday so it is going in the right direction....I think I might still get another test before my 7week scan in ELEVEN days - waiting is rubbish!!  

Hope you are all ok and have got lovely weekends planned
xx


----------



## AoC

Lovely post, Mags.    It's impossible NOT to feel better listening to the sainted Elbow.  Absolute musical genius.

DRiver, it was the same gang/event, but I think it was filmed last year.  

Looking good, CocoRuby!  Hcgs doing well, and feeling tired and rubbish sounds like a good sign to me!  

Hope you have a good weekend with Holly home, Anne.  

I am SO thankful to be home for the weekend.  Work is getting a pain the **** right now.  I find myself getting sooooo stressed my face feels like it's all stiff and I keep holding my breath...    Argh.  I'll deal with it, no worries.

Hooray for the weekend.


----------



## Bella_donna

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum, but have posted on the single girls' pages in the past.

I just wanted to post on here to try and give some of you with high FSH, low Inhibin B/AMH levels a bit of hope.

I was in such a panic about being single at the age of 32 and was so desperate to be a mother that I went to have some eggs frozen. I had the IVF treatment but had to abandon as I hardly produced any follicles. I had no idea that I may have a fertility problem and was absolutely devastated. At that stage my results were:

FSH 5.66
Inhibin B 41.5
AMH 0.71

Last year, I had my hormones retested and my results were:

FSH 21.1
AMH 0.61
Inhibin B < 15.

Since then, every single doctor or nurse who has opened my file has winced and every single one of them has made it clear that donor eggs are my only option.

I tried to conceive naturally with my ex-boyfriend for 10 cycles and nothing happened. I didn't want to believe the doctors had been right, but it seemed they were. I finally, after 3.5 years started to come to terms with the fact that I would never have my own children.

Then on Saturday my period was late. I thought it was just an anomaly. I didn't even test until Monday. To my absolute shock - BFP!!! BFP!!!

I just wanted to share this with you. It can happen!!! Whether I will be able to carry this baby or not remains to be seen, but to even be able to conceive a baby feels like an incredible gift.

Because of my hormone results, I never EVER thought this day would come.

Please, please don't give up hope.

Bella X


----------



## laurab

Go Go Bella!!!  

Oh dear Ive had too much beer! Night night teamPR XX


----------



## AoC

Too much beer?  Surely that's an oxymoron, Laura.... ggg

Congratulations, Bella!  So happy for you!  Lovely to hear positive stories.  

Mmmm, having a leisurely, if early, morning.    The boiled eggs and crossword ritual will be soon.  Lovely.


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie from the hotel reception

Mags hunny Pixie told me of your positive, so very very sorry to read it's not to be    thinking of you

Coco and Bella such fab news ladies cannot be happier for you!!!

SAM WOMAN!!!!! what a fab fab result my friend!!! SO VERY VERY VERY happy for you sweetie! keep smiling everytime I think of you!!

To everyone else who is cycling and who isn't! Thinking of ya all, just said to DH how much I'm missing you ladies, so he put 2 euro's in for me to at least catch up a bit, got to where Sam posted her BFP then had to leave and post as otherwise there will be no time! Pixie had wonderfully texted to let me know the good news! thanks princess!

Anyway off to beach now, love ya all and will catch up when back next sunday

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello Girls

Sorry I feel like I haven't posted properly in ages, there has been so much going on, not all good, not all bad. But I am feeling rather miserable today and I could do with a bit of a lift and hope I don't bring you all down, I can see how tough things have been here for you over the past few weeks. Its just not fair.

Mags - I am still really sad for you love   you sound like an amazing lady, you are dealing with all of this so well. I know f all about immunes, just navigating the stormy seas myself but it does sound like it is something that could help you, and imagine if that was the key you had been searching for! I don't regret having mine done. OK they are bloody expensive and I now have more to contend with but would ignorance really be bliss? I really hope you get some answers soon and can get cracking on your 'throwing everything at it' plan really soon!!  

Sarah swins - if you are out there darling - sending you loads of love and hugs. Saw your ******** message and can understand that feeling. Its just so unfair. I do have a good feeling about you actually and always have so hopefully we will see a wonderful turn of events very very soon   

Anne hon - glad you got your little Hols back in time for the weekend. I had an awful dream that I had gone on holiday and left the cats with no one to look after them. Is this telling me that a baby is not a very good idea!!  

Bella - what a wonderful story - thank you so so much for sharing it with us, we always love hearing things like this, I think I will have to put you on our miracle thread. I still find it very odd the way so many of us have AMH at 0.71!! We wish you a wonderful pregnancy!  

Pix - I can't believe the array of talent we have on this thread, so many different professions, I think LFW sounds amazing but I am sure you have another tale to tell!! Hope you are having a lovely weekend darling. Maybe see you before your hols? Do you think that is likely?  

Tracey - where are you? Oh yes on holiday? Hope weather great for you guys - you deserve it so much. Was lovely seeing you and Malini last week   

Malini - was lovely meeting you last week, hope you are having a good weekend wherever you are  

Coco - all looking good, think this ones a keeper    

Jo Mac - hope you are feeling better my lovely. I am sure once you feel better you will feel great as there is nothing like a good purge!!   

Nix - I am so sorry to hear about your experience in Italy that is horrible   

Purps - sounds like you are having a wonderful holiday - I really hope you are - you deserve it so   

Lil' Jen - Thanks for asking, I am okay, the herbs are fine, getting em down my neck, if only to tick TCM off the list as it is a big pain in the **** and I will be glad when its over!! I think I have lost track of where you are, must be getting on for 6 months now? Or am I totally wrong?  

OMG have run out of steam for personals sorry and hello to Anna of C, Anna sobroody, kate, fish, Donks, driver, wing wing, zuri, heapey, popsi, beachy, miranda, laura, and all the other wonderful women I have no doubt omitted here!! 

So I have had a bit of a sh!t week if I am honest, and in general i had been keeping my pecker up. I got my results of my immunes which will probably mean nothing to most (they mean nothing to me!!) but I would like to post them here if you don't mind just to see what is made of them, hope you don't mind. I did post on an immunes thread but there was a bad atmosphere over there so I decided to get the f out!! Here we go....

NK ASSAY (% Killed) panel

50:1 - 32.7
25:1 - 16
12.5:1 - 8.8
IgG cone 12.5 50:1 - 19.6
IgG cone 12.5 25:1 - 14.2
IgG cone 6.25 50:1 - 17.1
IgG cone 12.5 25:1 - 15.3
% CD3 - 78.6
% CD19 - 2.3
% CD56 - 14.1
% CD19+ cells, CD5+ - 30.4

NK Assay with Intralipid

50:1 w/  Intralipid 1.5 mg/ ml - 17.6
25:1 w/ Intralipid 1.5 mg/ ml - 11.5

TH1: TH2 intracellular cytokine ratios

TNF a (CD3+CD4+) - 25.7
IFN g (CD3+CD4+) - 8.5

I am seeing Mr Gorgy on Wednesday and the plan is to try and get him to prescribe prednisone whilst I ttc naturally in the hope that this will allow my ovaries to function a little better and if I was to get pregnant it would help me hang on to it. That is the limit of my technical knowledge!! I am very confused about how I feel about these results. Some are high and wasn't expecting to have immune problems on top of everything else. In some ways I am relieved to find a reason for my POF, as there is a theory that the raised CD19 and CD5 cells can cause POF (mine are 3 x the limit) but the question now is, can this be reversed just enough for me to have a baby?? I am obviously extremely encouraged by Sam and Missy's successes and am now copying word for word their regimes but know deep down in my heart that I would be very lucky to have the same success. I wish that would stop me dreaming of my baby in my arms, like it is a certainty now though!! It is one thing to know what the odds are but you still get carried away with the dream.....and all of this before I even see the guy to interpret my results! And he is probably very unlikely to give me the prednisone! Just got to take one day at a time.

Still no AF for me, had sore boobs, tears and the like over the past couple of weeks, and had EWCM 2 weeks ago today but I also had it at the beginning of July. It didn't mean i ovulated as i didn't get my AF. Its 5 months now. Is this it?

I am carrying on with my TCM with Zhai, I will give it until the end of the year.

So my plan at the moment is see Gorgy, see what he says, carry on with TCM, maybe look at natural diet and supplement treatment of immunes (anyone got any clues here??) have been contemplating gluten free (radical i know but I am one desperate lady!!), i have also made an appointment with Dr Marion Gluck who is a womens hormone specialist, and I am carrying on with DHEA at 100mg. 

Yesterday was a [email protected] day. Was just leaving work feeling pretty good actually as Ben had just called to say he was cooking dinner for me but was going for a quick drink with a friend but home soon. I was getting into my car when I met eyes with a girl I know who works in a company next door. We have never really been friends, just said hi etc. I couldnt be arsed to talk to her as I have always found her completely up herself and after 10 year of hellos we would be friends now if it was meant to be!! Well she bounded up and obviously wanted to talk to me. I said 'hi how are you' and she said ' look (pointing at stomach) I am PREGNANT, isn't it amazing?' (sure its f ing amazing, its amazing that you have bounded all the way down the street to show me your f ing bump when we are not even friends!!) well of course I said the obligatory 'congratulations, well done you, thats just brilliant' but she wouldn't f off she then proceeded to launch into  how exciting it was that she was off to buy her first maternity clothes as all of her clothes were to small for her bump (rubbing stomach - pass me the sick bucket pleaaaase). I finally got away but it really did me in   I think the hardest part is that somehow people see themselves as those who have babies and are starting to see me as some kind of maiden aunt. 

Anyway i got home and waited, and waited, and waited for Ben to get home and finally called him at 8.30, he was 'on his way home and getting a takeaway'. He finally walked through the door at almost 10pm and I was (i think quite understanderbly) p!ssed off. We ended up having a row and he said I should just chill out and I went to bed and cried. Been up since 7 cleaning and feeling anxious. Sorry for off loading. 

Sh!t sorry I have rambled on so much.

Thanks for listening, been feeling really lonely recently, been trying not to post too much as I thought it would help but Ben is either working late or meeting friends and I never seem to be able to talk to him about stuff, my mum is absolutely useless, called her on monday still not had a call back (and she is in London at a wedding this weekend and has made no plans to see me) and 3D friends, well we all know that they are not always the best ones to talk to.

Love to all on this sunny ( i hope everywhere) saturday.

A xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Ally Hun, huge huge hugs, sorry you're having such a bad time, wish I lived closer chick. Always here if you want to talk offload or anything. Can't believe that girl but as we sadly all know most people are totally oblivious and take it so for granted x x


----------



## laurab

Ally i'm home alone this eve, chippers in bed by 7 if you wanna come over for take away your welcome.... i know its a bit of a trot but very welcome.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Ally

Just wanted to give you a massive  .  You have a lot on your plate hon, no wonder you feel anxious and p*ssed off.  I am sorry your mum isn't much help, and Ben is so busy.  Also, some friends don't always get what's happening if they aren't going through something similar themselves.  Don't know if you have thought about it or done it, but have you considered seeing a counsellor?  Just so that you could have someone to talk through things with, who won't judge you and certainly won't be jumping out showing you her big baby bump!!  You always have us here too though  

Try not to feel too anxious - you are doing so much to help yourself through your problems, it is so tough but I believe that one way or another, you will get through this in a really positive way.
xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi lovlies 

Ally- Here's a hug for you  and a   for that silly woman you know through work.
Some people really have not clue have they hun   
It's a total pile of sh ite and I wish I could help, as Beachy said , wish we lived closer, you could have come over tonight for Jasons lovely lamb curry and homemade cheescake      
Lots of love hun     

Bella- Thanks for posting  and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Morning Laura...oooh, sorry I didn't mean to shout...morning Laura     sounds like you have a good un 

Purps- Hun, I am sorry I didn't text you about news...I completely forgot , sorry hunny. Been a bit of a mad few days but feel bad 
Hopeyou're not getting too brown  

Love to you all

Poor little Holly is in a worse state than we thought. Sadly, she had her Thyroid blood tests back yesterday too and the are "dangerously high" so, the only chance she has now is if they operate ASAP to remove the gland.
The vet said without the op she will die very soon .
She goes in on Tuesday and they will also then look at her eye and do something to try and speed up the healing , they said they are still very worried about her eye but this proccedure should help.
She's lost so much weight even in the last few days bless her, she's skin and bone.
There's a chance depending on her recovery (espicially her eye) that she will have to stay in the vets while we are away where they will give her her eye drops and generally look after her.

Just got to keep up the fuss and cuddles and  that she pulls through all this.
I know there is a risk with GA too .
Very worried 

Happy weekend all, we have our neighbours coming over later for dinner a la Jason 

xxxxx


----------



## AoC

Ally, ah love, IF is doing a number on your, isn't it?              I hope today gets better for you - all this s*it sucks, just sucks.  I thought Coco Ruby had some good words for you.    

I went wheat-free in Jan, after my first IVF tx.  Now I'm pretty much gluten free (apart from occasional pasta - durum wheat is very low in gluten - and oats).  I've always had problems with digestion (just thought I was fat and gassy!) and I'm much better without.  It's not easy, but once you establish what alternatives are worth buying (Antoinette Saville breads, Mrs Crimbles pastry mix, corn cakes, Nature Valley cereral bars, Village Bakery orange choc brownies) and what things aren't worth touching (most other gluten free breads, gf pasta) it gets easier.  Had a minor tantrum yesterday when, after a horrendous work day, was browsing in a handmade choc shop as therapy, and was told ALL their truffles contain wheat..... ARGH!  Friend came to my rescue, pointing out Hotel Chocolat has gf truffles.  Phew....

Shortly after that, I found myself wondering why I wanted a baby, since I was clearly mentally unstable and unfit to be a mother....    I try to recognise those thoughts, tell myself I'm not seeing things clearly, and dismiss them.  

Sunny Saturday!  I wish!  Still raining here.    It's pretty much been wet for three weeks now, either showering or heavy rain.  I had great fun this week getting the yellow flashing, "oh my god you're skidding I must correct your suicidal driving" light to come on in the Golf, driving over sodden mountain passes between meetings   .... ggg  I managed three yellow-flashing-light moments in one day, and before that I'd only seen that light twice in a year... *evil grin*  

Purps, lovely to see you sounding so holiday-happy!  

Oh, Anne, sweetie!         Poor Holly and poor you!  Having said that, though, if they whip out her thyroid, she'll feel a much, much better baby very soon.  Her healing systems will start working much better and she'll put on weight and feel more happy.  There are a lot of cats out there with thyroid trouble.  Look, cats do have phenomenal healing powers, given half a chance.  And it sounds like you've got exactly the vet to give her the best of chances!  

WARNING!!  MONSTER CAT STORY!!!

I'm typing this with Pippi sitting beside my laptop.    She used up most of her nine lives when she had a disagreement with a car outside the house.  A neighbour did it, and was distraught, but Pippi disappeared and turned up at a friend's house hours later.  Her front paws were crushed, her jaw hanging loose, one eye a mask of blood, and she was breathing with difficulty.  We whisked her to the vet, who pumped her full of painkillers and anti-inflammatories and said to bring her in the morning for surgery if she made it that far (which, lovely as he was, he clearly didn't expect).  

We took shifts to sit up with her all night, me taking the lion's share since I wasn't working the next day.  She lay all night in my arms (wouldn't settle on the bed) in the spare room, purring and spraying blood on me, stinking of blood and poop and tarmac.  

The next day, the slightly surprised vet put her under, wired her jaw together (no mean feat, since they usually put the wire round the teeth, and she'd lost some to the car) and reconstructed her paws, layer by layer.  I got a phone call requesting permission to amputate a toe!  I'd expected a call to say they had to let her go!  Now her paws work perfectly, she can even use her claws (shame... ggg)

The fight for her eye was harder, since the retina had become detached and the eye was filling with fluid.  They wanted to remove it, but we wanted to explore other options first, since she's a very vain kitty....   Another call at work first thing in the morning, after we'd been to the vet again that evening:  "Um, I've found a medicine that might help.  It's actually for humans, but I've found a specialist in a town nearby who can get some in, if you can go and collect it."

I've always had a vision of this earnest young vet sitting up all night with his text books, thinking about Pippi....

So they saved her eye, too.

And today... she's compeltely unmanageable, insists on having a chair at the table if we're rude enough to stop her actually getting ON to the table.  She demands constant attention, still hunts, still scratches (eeek!) and generally rules the roost completely.  And if I let her in our room, she curls up on my pillow and softly purrs into my ear.  I like to think she's saying, "Thank you for saving me, Mummy."

But she's probably actually saying, "WILL you get up and give me pate for breakfast!"      

One way or another, today is a better day for me.    Hope it is for other PRs, too.


----------



## mag108

Dear Sweet Ally. What a terrible day you had. You needed that support from Ben (but was he to know about that horrible woman with the bump?). You poor thing. She sounds like a right one. Gawd! It just bloody hits you in the stomach JUST when you really really dont need it. You have had big news this week with those results. it's a lot to take in (i'll be honest and say I am not up to speed on immune stuff but will be soon I hope). Sending you a massive hug. We know what it's like hun. One tough hill to climb for answers then another looms still further ahead. I dont think you can expect empathy from anyone other than those going through IF issues or those close to them (like amazing LJ). We are here for you hun. Please dont be lonely.

Even my closest friends dont really get it but then how could they? It's either not a live issue for them or it's already wrapped up. Thankfully I have 2 pals here 1 whos been through her own IF issues and is fostering (not the perfect outcome but a place she has reached having decided to draw a line under IF) and and another 3d friend who has adopted and never looked back (she says of course it's not the same as having your own but she is  MUM). They are a good support cause they KNOW what its like.

Wednesday I came out of acupuncture (I was waiting to have my 2nd hcg next day, was the preg viable?)...ran into a guy I know he is a nice guy, we were walking the same way....he said...'did you have a baby?'....i was stumped!
Next day at work AFTER I had had the bad news that the hcg had dropped, one of the women back from maternity was right by my desk trying to get a laptop to work...my 2nd time to see her since she got back (1st time I had to ignore her)....Its just so hard. HSe's a bit of a lingerer, doesnt quite work to the same speed as the rest of us, there she was still. I had to say something. Managed to avoid asking her about her mat leave.

Take good care of yourself today. Have no expectations of yourself. Let yourself just be and just feel whatever is going on. It will get a bit easier.

Anne: your poor little darling!.... 

AnnofC. A burst of sunshine first thing then rain rain rain. I am just beneath you in Manchester, bejesus does it rain!. I switched all my clothes over last weekend, summer to winter. Havent been in the garden since mid july....it's been sacrificed to the slugs!

XXX to everyone else

I am going to ebay some boots today to make a bit of cash. One pair are 'bedroom boots', you know the type, no way I can walk anywere in them they are so high but DH likes them....still I need money more!


----------



## AoC

mag108 said:


> Havent been in the garden since mid july....it's been sacrificed to the slugs!


Same here!   

Sorry for your hard times at work and after acu.


----------



## laurab

Anne - So sorrt about Hollie, will she have the op? When wil it be?    Yes Triplets and hangovers are a ad combo!


----------



## Züri

Sending huge hugs to Ally, just read your post and I'm so sorry things are not good and that silly cow showing you her bump - why oh why are people so insensitive  

massive hugs xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Girls 

What would i do without you. You are so fantastic. In a funny way I don't believe I have ever had friends as thoughtful, caring and considerate. It is going to be a Joy to meet you all at our party in November    

Been crying most of the day, very serious chats going on in our house. We seem to go round and round in circles. Still wonder if we will make it. Ben can't cope with anything I ask, can't even cope with discussing any of the tricky issues and I do everything alone, I even pay for everything on my own. Got to go to a bloody party tonight too and all I want to do is pull the covers up over my head. I have finally managed a shower though so maybe there is some progress being made.  

Beachy - thanks so much hon. I wish we all lived in that little village we talked about some time ago. It would be so nice to just pop over for a cuppa and a cuddle   It is such a shame, I think I was not far from you at that wedding last month, in Richmond in Yorks. Would have loved to say hello   I hope you are doing okay. Its so hard every day isn't it, but you seem to be being so strong and I am so pleased that you are having that time with your friends little girl. I know how honoured I would feel if any of my friends asked me to do the same.  

Laura - I can't tell you how much I would LOVE to come over tonight. Its not that far really - just need a good book and an ipod and off you go. Got this bloody party though and I have to go because although this guy is a friend he is also a client and I really don't want to look like a flake. I will come over another time though - shall we organise?  

Coco - thanks hon - I appreciate your words. I have done counselling in the past but didn't get on that well with it. I felt that I was spending enough money on other things and ultimately it has always been better talking to you lot, not only is it free but it is good fun and when we meet up we get to drink wine too   My mum called this morning and I blubbed down the phone for an hour. I told her how i was feeling and said that I wanted her to call me more often. She took it quite well actually. The proof of the pudding is in the eating though. Don't get me wrong she is great when I am there (somerset) but I had to explain that I have a job, in London and that I can't come to her for comfort and that she doesn't have a job and she could come to me.  

Anne honey pie - I can't believe you are going through this with Hols. How worrying for you darling. I know how much you love your kitty cats. From what i have heard you have absolutely fab vets and you seem to have the golden touch when it comes to healing your furry friends so I am sure all will be well, doesnt make it any easier though.     Your dinner sounds amazing, tell J I am very jealous and VERY impressed!! Have a lovely evening darling.

Anna - thanks hon I really appreciate all your words of support and also it is so good to know that if i do go gluten free that I can still find some lovely truffles!! I thought about going gf after I posted though and wondered why I had got it in my head that it could help!!!!! I have no idea!!!!! Just a desperate woman taking desperate measures I guess    Your cat story is inspirational, they are strong little things aren't they. I think your pusskin was saying I love you mummy!!! 

Mag - I know what you mean about Ben not knowing about the bump lady but it was more complex than that, sometimes it is difficult to get down in words the whole story but I had said to him a few days before that I was feeling like I had noone to talk to and that i needed to talk to him and I was upset that he kinda stood me up like that. I can't believe your TWO run ins this week and after all you have been through. Really makes my one pale into insignificance. That must have been so hard.      Thank you so much for your support, especially since you are in the midst of your own very sad time.   

Zuri - Thanks darling - I noticed your ticker the other day - you are doing so well on your diet hon. I am inspired and in awe. I seem to have gone up two dress sizes since I started the DHEA again.   

Before I go I wanted to say sorry to lightweight, LV, Steph and all the other ladies I failed to say hello to on last post xxxx


----------



## AoC

Ally, sweetheart.  You're such a strong fighter.    It's going to be okay.

I've heard it suggested somewhere that going gf can help fertility.  Was it Zita?  Can't remember!  But I did it in the end because suddenly after that first IVF, I had searing gastric pain when I ate anything wheat-y!  We think the stress acted on the intolerance.  Maybe.  *shrug*

Give yourself permission to enjoy a *smidge* of the party, eh?  Doesn't mean any of it is any less difficult, but we are allowed to have time off from the suckiness...


----------



## lucky_mum

Ally - so sorry you are so down babes, IF sucks  I cannot tell you how often you are in my thoughts and prayers, always here if ever you need another bolthole or just a shoulder  sending you huge   

Lots of love to everybody  sorry I've not had time to post much but just about managing to keep up to date on reading and think of you all loads   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura36

sorry to gatecrash ladies.  I have posted on here before but didn't manage to keep up with your chatting  

Just wanted to send Ally some   .  Sounds like your DH/DP is just like mine.  He can't cope with my need to discuss my feelings about IF or discuss what is next for us.  He doesn't want to do more tx (DE would be only route for us now anyhow) but I am hoping to persuade him if I leave it a while. His strategy is to stick his head in the sand and hope it all goes away.  Lots of nights out with his mates getting v drunk. I don't care about the drunken nights out just need him to care about how I am feeling.  
I hope today is a better day for you hun.

I think this thread is amazing with brilliant, supportive FF's.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry I haven't posted in the last few days.  I found that posting here, although gave me loads of support, made me think of IF all the time.  I have also been busy with work and helping DH with his shop research when I get home.  When I come on here I end up spending an hour + chatting which doesn't get work done.

I am about to get on the train to London for a birthday party.  Right now, I just want to have a nap but I know i will enjoy it when I get there.  There are two birthday girls and they are two of my closest friends.

I wanted to say a massive congratulations to Sam.  Far from being envious of your pg, I think you are amazingly unselfish to think of us and post all that info.

Mag.  I am so sorry  .  If it is any use, even though my lining was very thick and the sac measured 7 weeks my MC has been just like a normal period, not even any pain to speak of.

Swinny. How are you doing?

Max started school yesterday.  I never expected to be taking him to school without another baby or pregnancy.  That made me cry, and the fact that another Mum who was joining us for coffee afterwards had her 2 day old baby with her.

On the way home, Max said 'Connor has a baby brother, I wish I had a...... I was waiting for him to say 'baby brother or sister' like he sometimes does.  But he said 'I wish I had a peg', I was so relieved that I said yes he can get a hamster.    I always said I would never have a pet.  So we are going hamster shopping.


Better go and see if I can find something to wear that will hide my massive belly - I think I have subconciously been making a chocolate bump instead of the pregnancy bump I won't have.


----------



## Donkey

Hello Lovelies

Sorry so many of you are feeling low, please don’t worry about posting and ‘bringing us down’ we all understand.

Mags and Swinny, I’m so, so sorry that you have been through such a difficult time.

Ally I’m so sorry things are so difficult with you and Ben.  I too have just started with Mr G so maybe we’ll see each other there?

Anne Bertie and Molly send their love to Holly.  Bertie is feeling a little better but he is still very unstable and he has an MRI scan on Tuesday.

RC please try not to worry about school, I know it’s hard but you need to relax to feel better.

Anna and LW thank you for the plum cake recipe I made it today...delicious mmmm.

Wicked was…wicked!!  We had a great evening although until we were actually in our seats I was worried we wouldn’t make it.

Sorry for lack of personals, I am so tired.  Being back at school is hard and my appendix area is very sore and I’ve started limping again today because it hurts.

I’ve been sorting out the clashes in the Yr12 (Lower 6th) timetables.  We had a new girl join the school who came to me to put together her timetable.  She has a 6 month old daughter.  I was choked.  I had to stop my self from offering to have her daughter for her so she could go to school properly.  Surely a little unprofessional of me

Love to you all
Donks xx


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey   glad you enjoyed Wicked, I love it..

I know where your coming from re the new girl, words can't say it but I'm totally there with you


----------



## Miranda7

Oh what a sad few days for Team PR!  

Mag - I'm really so sorry it looks so bleak. And my heart aches for you to have to go through blood tests in the maternity unit - hideous.

Anne - so sorry you're goig through all this with Holly - it's terrible. Hope the op sorts it out and she recovers.

Sarah - thinking of you, sweetheart.

Ally - sounds as if you're not making any headway with Ben - I know how frustrating that is. Is there someone else he does listen to, who might be able to mediate? I found with Peter that it was best to get support on here and make plans, then present him with them. He was great when it actually came to the tx, but not so good inbetween times.

Tracey - I'm all in favour of pets! Gives them a sense of responsibility and teaches them how to care fr those more vulnerable...

I've just had a few horrible days.   Went to see a mate in his office and he made me a cup of tea and set it on the desk... a split second later Robert had it off the table and tried to drink it, spilling the scalding hot tea down him and ending up in the specialist burns unit at Salisbury. He had to have a GA for them to be able to clean it and put this special stuff on. Poor little scrap. He's all bandaged up and fairly cheerful now, and they say he prob won't scar. It's just the shock of it all really.

Tracey - think I've got your problem with the flashing screen! Got to remember how to sort it now. Bah.


----------



## beachgirl

Morning team PR

Mir    what a scaxry experience that must have been, glad that he's ok and you're both home safe   any luck with the house sale?


----------



## Miranda7

We've had two viewings so far, with two more lined up - had to cancel one on Thurs when it happened. And the second viewer wants to come back with her husband, so hopefully that could be an offer.

How's you?

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

I'm ok thank you, just finished the ironing and about to have breakfast...sounds promising on the house sale thenfingers crossed


----------



## Miranda7

Oo, ironing... I have an anti-iron policy at my house! Only buy things that don't need ironing! I'm rubbish at it. Peter's good at it though - if anything does need a press he does it.

God, I have such a bad head. Even after three ibuprofen. Agh.


----------



## AoC

Miranda7 said:


> Oo, ironing... I have an anti-iron policy at my house! Only buy things that don't need ironing!


Me too! Husband won't conform, so he irons his own shirts. The only thing I do iron is my morris dancing dress...

   So sorry about your boy's little scalding accident! So scary and shocking! You take care of yourself, yeah?

As for the head - you might want to top up with paracetemol? Ibu only blocks the pain that isn't there yet, so if your head was already bad when you took it, it won't help. Paracetemol blocks pain that's already there and the two interact well together. http://hcd2.bupa.co.uk/fact_sheets/html/qanda/paracetamol_qanda.html Scroll down....

There's a whole scietific explanation to do with the inhibition of prostoglandins, but you probably know all this already. 

Can't stand to see people in pain! 

/links


----------



## Miranda7

It's eased with the brufen, thank God. I take that for tension head, and paracetamol for chemical heads, if that makes sense! There's a really good pressure point for tension heads but holding it, you can't get anything done!


----------



## emak

Good morning Ladies ,its only me AGAIN ,i want to pick your brains .What are your views on the Lister clinic for PR or can you recommend another clinic in the uk that work well with "us" .My head is done in looking at clinics here and abroad but if im being totally honest i feel a wee bit scared about the thought of going forgien  ,i dont mind heading to London or somewhere in the uk for a couple of weeks for tx at least its not so far from home and maybe my Mum could join me for a few days or something like that .So im looking for views on the Lister and possibly any clinics in Scotland.
I look forward to hearing what yous have to say.
Emma x


----------



## Swinny

Morning ladies

Ally - I've sent you a PM my lovely. Just read your post from yesterday and OMG Ben & Paul could be twins split at birth. I have had murders here this weekend. I went out and had a lovely day with beachy on Friday and then when i got home I just started to feel really down again. I've been off on annual leave this week and it was probably the worst thing that I could have done as I've had far to much time to reflect on the last few weeks events. Anyway, things with paul this week have been really silent, he's been doing his usual of getting on with life as though nothing has even happened and I on the other handneed to talk and cry and try and make sense of it all. Anyhow to cut a long story short on Friday night my neighbour invited me round to share a bottle of wine and I thought it was going to be just me and her, but when I arrived all of our girly neighbours were there and I ended up having a few too many barbie wee's (Rose) and I had a total meltdown and had to excuse myself and go home. Not good as then I ended up lashing out and having a scream at Paul about how I didn't know what he was thinking...whether or not he wanted to continue trying or whether he'd just totally had enough. I called him a robot and said that I felt like I was in this on my own. The upshot was that yesterday he agreed to read Dr Beer's book and that we should go for the immunes testing. Why oh why is t so hard for them to open up and discuss it? The silence makes things worse for me. Men are definitely from Mars!!!!!

Can't believe that stupid girl...OMG that was the very last thing you needed to deal with. Sending you a massive  . 

Beachy - Thanks for all of your love and support  

Mags - It was lovely to chat to you yesterday, can't believe that this has happened to us both. I think for both of our sanity's it's time for Dr Gorgy and I will get onto it this week and let you know the sketch.

Anne - Lovely to chat to you too, you are a super star. Sending lots of loving   for little Holly on Tuesday xx

Wazycat - If you're popping on and reading thanks for coming over on Wednesday, it was lovely to catch up. Hope you had a good time at Wembley yesterday  

Tracey - Hello honey, how are things with you? I just wanted to say another big thank you for sending me the Dr Beer book. I started reading it on Friday and so much of it makes sense. IAfter what happened I've decided that enoughs enough, 4 failed implantations and now a miscarriage, time to bite the bullet and get the tests done. Hope you enjoyed the birthday bash. 

Driver - Hiya sweetie. Come on little follies grow grow grow  

Mirra - Hello honey, good luck with selling your house  

Donkey - Glad you finally got to see Wicked. I am dying to see that xx

Anne of C - Oh poor little Pippi. What an amazing story, she sounds like a little fighter. I think she's saying I love you soooooooooooo much mummy xxxx

Laura - how's the hangover babes? I had the mother of all hangovers yesterday too xxx

Dreading going back int work tomorrow but once I'm there I suppose I might start feeling like a human being again rather than a zombie 

Hello to the rest of team PR, sorry for lack of personals but my hands are on fire now with this mega post


----------



## AoC

OMG, that totally makes sense, Mir!  It's heat and brufen for the tension heads, and anadin extra for the chem ones, for me.  The stick-on thermaheat patches are genius for the two-day nausea tension heads.  Sorry to teach my grandmother to suck eggs....  I just can't help myself.  

Hi Emma - I'm an NHS tx bod, so I really don't know anything about 'good' PR clinics.  Good luck in your search!

Men are definitely from Mars, Swinny.            Actually, it makes me feel horribly sorry for them, because I think they're biologically/emotionally less well equipped to deal with it than we are.  This whole journey has hurt and damaged Husband so much it just makes me want to  .  He knows what to do to make this better for me, but I have no idea what to do to make it better for him.  I get so focussed and determined about what *I* need, I sometimes forget about his needs.  *sigh*  IF hurts everyone.

    You're all so convinced Pippi loves me.... you should have seen her trying to savage me for my bacon rinds this morning!!!  

Have a GOOD day, PRs.  And shoot me if I'm on here too much.  I need to get writing!


----------



## hunyb

Bit of a me, me, me post I'm afraid as I tossed about all last week and now I'm desperately trying to do some work from home this weekend before my boss returns from her 3 week holiday tomorrow to discover I've done jack-all! 

I had my day 21 apt on friday and the scan showed no activity from my left ovary  (which confirmed what I already knew from my last scan in may)...it took them a good 10 minutes and some painful and awkward poking to find it at all  (bless it's little heart!). They said I had 4 decent follicles on my right ovary though which was one more than in may so I'm pleased about that (maybe it was the DHEA/acu combo?).

BUT...here is the problem....despite being told on several occasions that I would _definitely _ be on the SP, they've put me on the LP! When I asked them why, they said it was the 'new treatment protocol' for NHS first triers. Surely this should be according to needs rather than a standard treatment. I thought when you were considered a poor responder that the LP was too risky in case they can't stimulate the body back into action afterwards. Also, I thought DR wasn't necessary for poor responders...or am I way off there? I feel really down and disappointed now, as though there is no way this tx is going to work. I have little enough hormones as it is (that's the problem!) so feel like it's wrong somehow to 'switch off' my system. Also I'm not sure if this is all in my head  but I've had only 2 days of the buserelin injections and I literally cannot keep my eyes open! I had 11 hours sleep last night and am seriously considering a nap right now!

Help! 

Love to all!
x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Miranda.  Poor you, and poor robert.  Scaling is always something I have dreaded.  It is amazing how little ones recover though. 

Anna.  Now it makes sense that nurofen never works when I get a headache.

I had a fab night last night.  got quite drunk, not as drunk as DH though.  He came with me to look after me on the way home if I got drunk and he was the one who ended up being sick on the train on the way home.  It was a bit bitter sweet as I had thought I woudl be annnouncing my pregnancy last night and the sister of the birthday girl was pg after having a MC about the same time as me last time.

just ordered a hamster cage and stuff online, so getting the hamster at the end of this week as a treat for Max if he goes to school.  He keeps telling me he is not going back this week.  I hope we don't have tears tomorrow. I can't bear it if he is upset. I am not the sort of Mum who can just ignore tears.  It breaks my heart and I just want to make them go away.

Anne.  How is little Holly?


----------



## Han72

Hi all

just a quickie so sorry not many persos

Mags hon    I'm so sorry hon   I admire your strength hon and wish you luck with Gorgy, he seems to be a lovely bloke from what I've seen of him.  Also, luck with the boots!  I get the feeling it's not gonna matter that you can't walk in them    

Oh and LIT is Leukocyte Immunisation Therapy. Basically we should all carry something called leukocyte antibodies which, as I understand it, stop our white blood cells from attacking an embryo as if it's a cancer.  I had a Leukocyte Antibody Detection (LAD) test which shows that my levels are too low which might explain the failed or short-lived implantation I get during tx. To fix this, some docs recommend LIT which is basically an injection of DH's or an anonymous donor's white blood cells which should "immunise" me and cause my body to produce those antibodies and stop my white blood cells killing off the embies...

Er.. or at least that what I think it means! 

Miranda - OMG!!!    I really hope L'il Bob's recovering well. It must have been such a horrible shock for you too, hope you're both ok   

Ally - I'm sorry you were feeling so down and that Ben's being, well, a bloke!     to you hon! Also sorry about that stupid, thoughtless girl... FFS!!!   Hope the party went well and that today was better hon     

Huny - is your clinic likely to stick to rigid guidelines concerning stims too?  If they know you're a PR, then hopefully they'll adjust the amount of stimms accordingly? And I think quite a few docs are currently saying that the LP is better for PR's as, although you get fewer eggs, they should be of better quality....?  If you'd feel happier with SP and they're willing to listen then fair enough, but if they won't budge then please don't upset yourself thinking that it's definitely not going to work cos you're on the LP    

Anne -  I really hope Holly pulls through!    

Sorry no more persos but I've been on here hours and DH is starting to look a bit disgruntled so better get off here! Thanks to all for the lovely birthday wishes oh and Heapey sorry but I couldn't view the video  something about it not being available to view here for copyright reasons  

Love and hugs to all!

xxx
PS  at Nadal and Almagro, both lying on the floor having physio in the middle of the match! I said to DH, well they're both Spanish, it must be siesta time   
xxx


----------



## Donkey

Hello, just checking in...

Miranda, poor Robert, and poor you!!!    I do hope that is better soon.

Anna of C...get writing you bad girl  

Swinny I sometimes think the thought of going back to work is harder than actually going and when you're there you wonder what you were worried about   . I sometimes find this at the start of term.  But good luck tomorrow and glad you got things sorted with dh.  There seem to be so many of us starting with him and doing immunes stuff now.

Anne any news on Holly?

Lots of love to you all
Donks xx


----------



## sweetpea74

hello there and sorry to just jump in all un-announced but i have been lurking in the background for a good few months now thinking i am prob a PR too so would fit in nicely with all you lovely ladies! The reason I popped in now is to say to hunyB I am going through exactly the same thing! I have low amh and was due to start stimms on the short protocol on 24th aug but as my lovely cousin (the surrogate) was not ready, the clinic decided to put me on the long protocol instead to bring me in-line with my cousie and that just made me feel it wasnt going to work too! I had a baseline scan on the 24th and they said the left ovary was 'dormant' - (great!) and the right only had two follicles....I am back in the clinic tomorrow after two weeks of suprecur to hopefully start on the stimms with menopur so just wanted to say you are not the only one hunyb cause i'm going through it too so here's lots of    to you!

to everyone else Anne I hope lil holly gets through it, she sounds like a fighter  

hi Anna of cumberland, whenever I see your name I always think of my family as they are from up north up at the lake district! (I live in wales)  

Driver - I've said a quick hello to you over on the cycle buddies thread but i've been keeping away from there recently as there seems to be an awful lot of girlies with great response! Good luck for your follies and here's  for your scan tomorrow

to Mags and Swinny i'm so sorry to hear of your bad news guys, life is reaally tough on us all sometimes isnt it, but onwards and upwards is the only way to go i reckon, with a lot of PMA along the way!

Miranda I hope your little boy is recovering from his burns - that must've been really scary but sounds like he's been in good hands....

hello Nix, and happy birthday for the other day! 

Hi Ally and I know exactly what you've been through too - I had a friend who was pg at work and EVERY day she would come in and go on and on about her pregnancy rubbing her belly in front of my face right up until the end, and she knew about my situation so it just goes to show how insensitive folk can be!

anyway i'll post this now but once more dont worry hunyb - you are not alone!  

bye for now, sweetpea x


----------



## Miranda7

Wow, what a signature you've got Sweetpea! What a lovely mum you have - and cousin.

Are you stuck doing the LP because it's NHS? I hope that it turns out good for you anyway.

Nix - bonjour! I miss you, mate, I really do. I keep reading your posts and going, 'YEAH!', then don't get chance to post. Are you coming to the Chrissie do?

Tracey - now I'm worried that having said you'll not get a pet you've gone for a bit of a crap one! I always think a dog or a cat a good first pet, because they'll steal your heart. I hope it's a charismatic hamster that will convert you!  
Rats are surprisingly good pets - very loving. Can't you get a rat?


----------



## sweetpea74

Hi Miranda - yes I am soo lucky to have such a wonderfully supportive family - in all senses of the word! We are going for this round through the NHS (the one free round you get via nhs in wales) so perhaps that is why they changed to the LP - i naiively just thought it was because we werent in synch but who really knows....I guess we just have to go along with it and trust that the clinic knows what they're doing! We shall see anyway and we'll know more tomorrow after the scan....

ps my hubby had a rat as a pet when he was younger and loved it! Hamsters are dead cute though - or you could get a guinnea pig Tracey - they make cute little singsong noises and talk to you!


----------



## H&amp;P

sweetpea74 said:


> Driver - I've said a quick hello to you over on the cycle buddies thread but i've been keeping away from there recently as there seems to be an awful lot of girlies with great response!


Hi - I have also abandoned the cycle thread so sorry if I didn't say hello back, I haven't been on since I started stimming, all those ladies with hundreds of follies were doing my head in. , good luck with your cycle. 

Miranda - , that must have been a real scare, you are so lucky he got good treatment quickly, my brother has got a scar on his chest and neck from pouring boiling water over himself when he had just learnt how to toddle, I remember Mum telling me they went through hell with social services (it was about 38 years ago) and got a real grilling about how it had happened.

Ally - , I think we are having a bit of a low few days on team PR we all seem to being going through the mill with one thing or another, I don't know anything about immunes (yet...) but you all seem so well educated about all this TX stuff etc I feel like a bit of a numskull most of the time, though I do totally get the blokes are from mars thing so can totally empathise with you on that one 

Donkey - glad you enjoyed the show (eventually) , a year 6 with a 6 month old, at least she is trying to continue her education, maybe that's where I went wrong i should have started trying about 20 years ago....



traceymohair said:


> But he said 'I wish I had a peg',


I hear pegs are cheap to feed and don't take any cleaning out 

Huny - I did try to answer you on the yorkshire thread, but i have also heard something similar to what Nix said that some dr's are changing their minds about SP being better, I still think them seeing 4 follicles on your day 21 scan might have had something to do with it though.   

Anne - So sorry to read that little Hollie isn't out of the woods, hope you get some good news soonl will say a little  for her.

Anna - You are writing while you're on here , oh maybe that's not the kind of writing you meant , we will tell you to get back to work if we see you on here too much. 

Nix - glad your back posting we missed you. Missed the tennis but what wusses 

Swinny - Hope you first day back at work goes Ok, not sure if everyone knows what has happened but i am sure it will not be as bad as you imagine to be. 

Heapey - 

We are back for stim scan 3 tomorrow though I now have no hope of us being able to carry on as I have bled so much this weekend that I can't possibly have any lining left...... , god knows why I am bleeding so much during stims, I did mention it to the nurse on friday and she said not to worry but this morning i had full on period cramps and got up to a huge amount of fresh red blood just like my normal period, didn't see the point in phoning the clinic as I am in at 9am tomorrow anyway.......I will say a , but think we may get the cancellation speech.....


----------



## Malini

Oh Driver I hope not.  Will be thinking of you this morning.  

Sorry so much to be blue about these past few days for Team PR.  There are no clever words to make it better but in everything all of you right I see parallels; we are not alone.

Mir- my little brother did the same thing at the same age and it was so upsetting that I reckon it is my second full memory - I was 4! Hope your man heals fast and with as little pain and aggravation as possible.

Ally -   It was lovely to meet you too.  I am sad you are dealing with the nightmare of figuring out immunes on your own.  Our Almond is quite clued up on all of this and generous with her knowledge.  She's busy with work and wedding planning but will always answer a PM.  Also sorry that you have to deal with OTT woman who wants to share her news now that it suits her.  

Speaking of our lovely nut  , Almond has pointed me in the direction of Trevor Wing as an alternative to Mr Gorgy for immunes.  I see him on the 21st and will report back but Almond has been already and was suitably impressed.  Maybe Mags and Swinny - it is worth considering him also in your plans.  There are some impressive threads of people on the immunes boards having their own bloods drawn and sending to the US to avoid steep charges (still pricey but reduced).  Also I think Nott Care do immunes work.  I had mine done at the ARGC but received very little explanation from them about what it all means except that I had problems  

WW - Hope DRing continues to go okay and that you start stimming soon.  Thinking of you and wishing you well.

 Anne, AnnaofC, Anna (SB), Kate, Beachy, RC, Almond, Tracey, Nix, Coco, Katherine (that's horrendous about your SIL, I hear you), Emma, Swinny, Mag, Sam, Pixie, and many more but my tired head can't think anymore.

Welcome Sweatpea.

For the LP v SP people, I believe the theory holds that the latter may get you one more follicle than the former so not so conclusively better.  Anna (SB) has had both and the LP was much better for her I think.  We also has a BFP on here from someone (sorry I am so useless) who had a few SPs and went in for her last 'free' NHS go and on the LP she got her miracle.  

Am up at this ungodly hour bc my poor pup had the snip on Friday (how bad do I feel that I stopped his fertility in its tracks...) and the GA has upset his tummy so we have to have lots of little walks every few hours because he is so ridiculously house trained he won't go to the loo anywhere near our home.  My poor babe.

Hope this Monday starts a good week for us all.


M xxx


----------



## purple72

Kali Mera from Rhodes!!

DH is snoring so have come to see my girls 

We are 2 hours ahead here though so not as bad as it looks  

Oh ladies, my heart is breaking reading the last few pages! Ally babe, I wasn't aware how low you were feeling, im sorry hun if my texts didn't mention your posts ( I hadn't read them ) just know I, like all the other PR ladies am here for you hunny!!   

Anne sweetie, no worries about not texting when you've had you hands and arms full of holly! Any news? Candy's thyroid was very high, but the double tablets did the trick, so can't advise on the op I'm afraid, 

Anna Suasage what a cat! my little one lost her eye to cancer earlier this year (god was it only this year??) anyway, she is still as gorgoeus as ever, just looks like a flirty girl now as is always winking   

Mir you're heart must have broken with The Robstar's scald!! The Paediatric unit I did my training in specialised in burns, and little ones are so amazing, and scalds are common, but we don't realise because youngsters do not scar as much! Can I suggest some pure aloe vera to aid the healing! Not only is it very cooling and refreshing anyway, but Aloe actually has skin regenerative (sp) properties and prevents scarring in itself (amazing stuff)

To add to the para, brufen topic, they actually work on different pain receptor sites, Brufen fits the muscle/bone receptors and Para is much more general, so your regime fits perfectly of brufen for tension as this is usually muscular! it's funny though that no pain killer actually gets rid of pain, they all just block our brain from recieving the signals that we are in pain!

Tracey, I too though your little man wanted a clothes peg?!?!?  never had hamsters myself, but bless him, hope he has fun with his new pet!

HELLO HELLO HELLO to all out there! Sorry to not mention everyone but doesn't mean I'm not thinking of ya! 

As for me Kolymbia is wonderful, peaceful hot sunny, friendly, DH already want's to retire here (although he want's to retire everywhere we holiday! ( As a South African, he hates english winters and always says he wont make old bones in UK) We are having a lovely time, very relaxing, so relaxed in fact that yesterday we spent the day swimming and sunbathing on the nudist beach      

We're not naturists however there is something incredibly freeing about swimming in the sea with only the outfit we were born with! 

Anyway today is a lazy day by our local beach ( unless i can convince DH to try the SOLO X (those rings they drag behind a boat at high speed that bump into each other) and tomorrow we're going to explore Rhodes old town! 

So love and luck to all

Big hugs from a very warm and sunny Rhodes

Sxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Ally - I am so sorry Ben is not being very supportive   As for that woman   I promise that if I ever get to have a bump I will never do anything like that! Yes her pg is amazing for HER...stupid woman   Sorry your results aren't great but perversly isn't it a good thing? If it could explain your pof, might it reverse with treatment? 

Tracey - a hamster is a great idea for Max! 

Anna - bless your ickly kitty, no wonder she adores you! Well done on going gluten free   I have heard that if you have raised nk's its good to cut our wheat. I have notice when I cut down on bread, my weight goes down too! 

Swinny    

Mags - going into maternity when you are miscarrying/miscarried is pure torture    

Katherine - OMG - what idiots!   Hope the baby is ok

Malini - poor ickle charlie! The breeders we got Benji asked us not to have him done. DH is very anti it..we are going to see how his behaviour goes. His balls are very prominent now...he seems very proud of them  

Anne - how is Hollie?   

Mairanda - poor Robert   Glad he won't scar.

Driver -     why on earth are you bleeding. have they said?    

Purple - glad you are having a fab time. A nuddie beach!     

Emak - I had 6 eggs and 4 embies with the lp but only 2 eggs and 1 arrested embie on the sp...so its worth trying the lp. 

Hi Nix, Donley, Pix, Almond, Sweatpea, beachgirl et all 

Had a busy weekend jam and chutney making (using up the last of our plums). Had a lovely dinner with our foodie friends last night. But found some of the food really odd tasting (they own the best restaurant for miles) 

Anyway this I am 12 dpo so thought I would use my last First Response test. I watched the main line develop then to my amazement saw a VERY faint 2nd pink line pop up. I am in shock and absolutely bricking it. I had my down regulating shot (gonapeptyl) on Wednesday. This can't be good? I remember a nurse at the unit saying it would not stop a strong pg. I have never  had a strong pg! So I took a fanny candle and will take 25mg of steroids with my toast. Will call the unit at 9am sort a prescription for heparin and get dh to pick it up. 

When I told dh he said 'test again in two days it might be wrong'! I pointed out you don't get false positives, but I might mc. I had a dream last week that I was pg, with a big bump and that dh said he wouldn't belive it until the baby arrived! How freaky is that! 

I am worried that I have lost it already. My boobs were sore, but aren't today. Also I have had diarrhoea/loose stools on an off since last Tuesday. No temperature. I have read this is common in early pg, but surely the opposite is more common? I took sudafed for my sinuses over the past 2 weeks too (not constantly) but I felt terrible and it really helped. 

Sorry for the negative post...I'm struggling to be hopefull! 

Anna x

Anna x


----------



## AoC

OMG, Anna, as soon as I read about the food tasting odd, I stopped breathing till the end of the post!              Please let us know what the clinic says - we're all going to be wishing so hard for you.  Hang on in there, little BFP!

And keep your chin up, sweetheart.  Against all the odds, you've scored.    Whatever happens next, right now it's a miracle.  It's natural to be scared, though, after all you've been through.  

I only came on to post and run, to say I've got a blood test tomorrow am, and ended up LMAO because when I remembered I thought, "oh good, a lie-in..." (Doc is close to home, and work isn't!).

Funny what IF does to you - not many people think of their blood test and go, "oh, good!"

  AnnaofC


----------



## AoC

I ALSO meant to say thanks for all the replies to huny about LP vs SP.  I've been worrying about that one (clinic's given me a schedule for LP, but last clinic was going to try SP next so I wasn't sure which way it would go) and your answers have made me much clearer and more relaxed.

More  loving            for Anna, because it's so hard.


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks so much Anna. Just worked out I am 14 dpo, af due today. No signs of it comming but the very faint line is worrying.

Called the unit and they want me to have a beta hcg done, so going in for a blood test now...shame its 30 miles away


----------



## hunyb

OMG anna, I read your post and almost missed the bit about the faint line and had to go back and read it again!!!  I am praying so hard for you that this is your time!  In terms of DR drugs, I asked the nurse at our day 21 apt last week what would happen if we were already preggers and she confirmed what you said - that it is quite common to never get to stimming stage because a pg gets in the way!  Everything crossed for you!      BTW....what the hell is a fanny candle...I'm intrigued??      I can fully sympathise with reticent DH (I won't believe it until I see it mentality)...it must be a bloke thing to protect themselves.  We're not even pg but my DH says he wont relax until it's out and in the spare room!

Purple - rhodes sounds divine...I'm so jealous.  I want to be a naturist! (not really...I don't have the guts.....well actually I do....that's the problem!  )

Driver - thanks for the advise (I'll check the leeds thread too).  Sorry to hear about your bleeding and I'm praying there is something to be done which will prevent the cycle being cancelled.  

thanks sweetpea!    At least it's not just me.  I guess we will just have to have faith in the clinics that they know what they are doing!  Sweetpea is my DH's nickname for me btw so I'm taking your response as a sign! (I take them wherever I can get them these days!)  Good luck for your scan today!   

Nix - the clinic said I would have to have 450 menopur whcih is their max dose (my AMH is non-existent) and from the way they said it that is non-negotiable.  The nurse did mention something about a risk of 'runaway follicles' in poor responders on the SP which can spoil the cycle and said that LP can achieve better quality eggs so we'll just have to wait and see I suppose.  

I've been on the buserelin now for three days and don't feel too bad considering (although I've been super-tiredn around 1pm..not sure if that's even the buserelin...I might just be a lazy cow! ).  TMI alert...did anyone's wee smell like smokey bacon crisps on the buserelin or is it just me?     Going to docs this morning as I get UTI's quite a lot so want to rule it out...not sure I'll mention the smokey bacon part!  

thanks to anyone else who replied to my LP/SP dilemma  ...I would read back to see who you all were but DH has just got up and if he sees me on the computer again I will get the disapproving look which irritates me!  

xx


----------



## Little Me

AnnaSB- Hun, this could be your time, my god, someone on here gotr preggers while DRing, just need to remember who.   

Donks- And love to your little bertie & Mollie too hun  

Mira- How's Robert now?  

Tracey- Ah, a ikkle Hamster, Max will love him  

AM- lots of luck today hun  

Alls-     

Love to all

Holly is home till tonight when she goes back in to the vets for her Thyroid operation tomorrow morning  
They will also stretch her cornea in her eye to try and heal it quicker so double the risk I guess   
I just have to   that she comes through it.

Thanks for all your support, as always  

15 days till holiday, I feel   and obviously   for Holly while I'm away but gut feeling is to as k if she can stay the whole time at the vets. 
I really do have a lovely vet bless her  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Anna    Drive safe, hon.

 Anne. Hoping hard for Holly, but I have to say that I'm certain she'll be fine. Your vet clearly knows what she's doing, and they don't put animals at a risk they can't manage. 



hunyb said:


> what the hell is a fanny candle...I'm intrigued??


I dunno, but it sounds like fun....  



hunyb said:


> We're not even pg but my DH says he wont relax until it's out and in the spare room!


                OMg, I love your posts, huny!


----------



## Little Me

Thanks AnnaC- Your poor little one had a terrrible time with the car accident


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi ladies

Hope you are all ok on this lovely Monday morning, best day of the week?  

Sobroody - woo hoo!! wow, that is such fantastic news, I am so happy for you  .  I understand your worries so well, believe me but what a great result - can't stop smiling!  Let us know your hcg test result? xx

Driver, really sorry to hear you have had so much bleeding - but see wot the doc says.  Sending you lots of luck xx

AnnaG, think you go on hol about the same time as me!  I hope Holly is getting better 

purple, really jealous of your lovely sounding - warm! - holiday, hope you are having a lovely time x

Hunyb, not sure about the bacon smell   I was on the LP, they seems to think as I had a low amh (2.7ish) and few follies (7 at last ost) it would work better for me.... xx

Hi everyone, sorry work a bit manic so not much time for personals.  I am ok, still feeling stressed and analysing every twinge - or lack of them!  I seem to be having less symptoms now, so of course that is worrying me.  I think I've decided against having another hcg test though (have had 3 already) and I will wait until my first scan next week as even if hcg levels have gone down, I will still be hoping things are ok on the scan so it won't make me feel any better if I have it done.  

Love to all
x


----------



## Miranda7

WOWEEEE! AnnaSB - that's brilliant! NickiW got preggers while downregging, and it all worked out fine. YAAAAAY!
It's usual for symptoms to come and go - crossing my fingers you get a good high HCG. 

xxxx


----------



## Little Me

mira- yes, it was NikkiW wasn't it


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning ladies

Anna - OMG, I have evreything crossed for your HCG, when will you get the result

Anne - glad lickle holly is home for the day, will keep everything crossed  for her    

Anna/Huny - I am assuming those lovely progesterone pessaries are known as "fanny candles", correct me if I'm wrong ladies..... 

And for me, had scan this morning, follies still growing now at 16.5mm & 13.5mm, lining only 4.4mm though, they say the bleeding isn't "anything to worry about, he could see a clot near my cervix" but my lining has only thickened .4mm in 3 days, the Dr says as long as it gets to 5mm I am ok for transfer, so I am booked in for collection at 9am on Thursday, but feeling very low and confused as I am still bleeding loads.... dosn't 5mm sound a bit thin? I am sure I was over 10mm last time


----------



## Pixie75

Morning ladies,

So lots have been happening then!  

Ally: Just emailed you honey, so sorry to hear you are feeling low.  

Mir: How is Robert? Hope he is on the mend; it’s not nice for a little one to go through that.  

Driver: Hang in there hon, lets see what your clinic says. I hope there is nothing to worry about.  

Anna: Wowwweee!!!    That’s top news! I’m dying to know your beta results.  Really REALLY hope this is your turn!     

Purple:   at you spending the day on nudist beach. Mind you while we were in Rhodes all we saw were nudists!   I too wanted take my kit off in the sea in a deserted area which was absolutely away from everyone but Mike being Mike who is the most jealous person I know didn’t let me do it  

Tracey: You “sound” better, I hope you are.  

Anne: Hope Holly is better soon honey.    How was your weekend?

Coco: Fingers, toes,legs,arms everything is crossed for your 7 weeks scan.  

LJ: Did you have a good weekend? 

Swinny/Mag:   

Malini:   

Heapey: Oh poor little baby! I’m sorry but what idiots!  

Kate: You OK honey? Haven't seen you around much.  

LW: How was the wedding? It looks like you’ve a had great time, loved the pics on **.

Beachy:    for today. 

Almond: Where is our bride to be? Missing you!  

I’m stupidly busy at work which is good I guess as I don’t get time to feel sorry for myself! Off to Düsseldorf on Friday (typical just around the time I should be ovulating!) to a shoe fair and LFW kicks off the following week, one day before we go on hols! Luckily both of my shows are on the same day which is next Saturday and we are going to Sardinia on Sunday. Yippiee!!  DH has been too relaxed in booking the house we found and guess what the house is no longer available – grrr.   Trying to find a nice hotel to stay instead!  

OK here is our latest crimbo list. Please let me know if I am missing anyone? If we don’t have anyone else to add to the list then I’d like to confirm the booking and draw the names for our Secret Santa!  

Laura
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Kate
Pix
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne 
Purple
Ally
Jo
Lainey
Swinny
Beach
Fish
LJ
Miranda
Wing Wing 
Latestarter
Catherine
Nix
Driver – maybe
Steph – maybe
AnnaofC - maybe

Pix xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon ladies - please remind me not to leave it so long before posts! Here goes!!!!

Sobroody – OMG can’t belive your news – keeping everything crossed for you.    

Coco – can’t believe you have your first scan next week – it seems like only yesterday you announced your BFP!    

Anne –     for little Holly – not many sleeps now til Egypt.   

Tracey – hamsters make lovely pets – are you going to get one of those balls you can put them in to roll round the room with?    At your DH being sick on the train!!! Love the idea of a chocolate bump!!   

Mir – hope Robert is OK and that you are too – it must have been so scary for you both.   

HunyB and Anna C – a fanny candle is a cyclogest pessary I’m guessing!          at the smokey bacon  - still it could be worse – cheese and onion maybe!!! I’m with Anna on the ironing – never do it – bit like housework as well – only ever gets done when we have people staying – life’s too short!!

Purple – Kali spera - so glad you’re having a lovely time – you deserve it hun. I’m with you on the nuddy bathing totally – DDH always loves the way that my “water wings” float!!!!   

Malini – looks like your wishes for a good week are coming true already with Sobroody’s news!!   

Driver – glad to hear that your follies are still going strong. I was always prescribed Viagra to help with my thin lining – is it worth asking your clinic if they think that would help – although it sounds like they’re happy at the moment.   

Heapey – hope today’s appointment goes OK for you – can’t believe the story about that poor baby – it seems so unfair, doesn’t it?   

Swinny – hope your first day back is going OK. Look after yourself.    

Emak – we met on the Turkey thread a couple of weeks ago – I’ll let you know what the Jinny is like when I’ve been out there if that helps – I know that Anne and Mir have both been abroad so could probably put your mind at rest.


Sweetpea – where abouts in Wales are you – we’re fairly close to the border where we are. I can’t stand rats or mice because of their tails – give me a spider any day!! Hope the clinic went well today.  

Donkey – hope school is going OK for you and so glad to hear that you finally got to see Wicked.    For you with your Year 12 student – I had two students in my house last year who had terminations – it broke my heart both times. Hope Bertie continues to get better, and that you're not too sore.    

Bonjour chère Nix – ça va? I can only get the tennis updates on the radio so am well jealous that you can watch it – is it on Sky? I love the idea of Siesta time!!   

Beachy hello – so impressed with your ironing!!  

Cardifflaura – you so right about this thread – it’s the best!!!

Steph – thanks for posting – I love seeing the piccies of Vivvy – it fills me with so much hope!!   

Ally – hope you’re feeling a bit happier today. There is a lady called Lukey on the Lister Girls and Potty ARGC threads who know what those NK numbers mean – it might be worth pming her.   

Zuri – hope you are well and happy about your tx decision – if you are, then you know it’s the right one!

LauraB – hangover and triplets – you are an inspiration to us all!!!!!     

Mag – love the idea of “bedroom boots”. Hope you don’t have too much hassle with the woman at work – if you do, I’m sure Slycett will come round and sort her out!!!     

Bella – congrats on your BFP and thanks for your encouragement.

 to Fishy, Jo, Popsi, Nikki, WW and all the lovely PR ladies – apologies to anyone I’ve missed.

LJ – thanks for your words of wisdom (as always). Can’t wait to meet you at the party. Hope your bump is well!!! You must be due for your 20 week scan soon?   

Kate – how was Blackpool? Hope you’re OK hun, we’re missing you.    

LW – can’t believe you’re flying out on Thursday – not long now!!!!   

Pix – thanks again for sorting the party out – not long til you go to Sardinia – I’m afraid we stayed at a campsite so can’t help out with a hotel!  

Well, the witch arrived three days early for me and for the first time ever I wasn’t upset and didn’t have a cry as it means that it’s all systems go for next month!! I’ve booked my flight and accommodation this morning and will be flying out on the 27th – eek!!!. Still can’t quite believe that it’s happened so quickly. Have also bought myself a Wii Fit to help keep me occupied whilst I’m off – can’t wait to get it!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day.      to everyone.

Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

AM- hang in there yes hun, lots can happen in 3 more days  

Pix- Nice weekend thanks hun  

Hi Rc x

Period on the way....again........ why  

xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Hey Nix - what is it with companies these days - thinking they can treat everyone like sh1t and get away with it. I really hope your DH gets his compensation and more! Oh and belated happy Birthday - I was not posting Friday and over the weekend so missed it!!

Talking of jobs and [email protected] employees Anne, I know I was out of the loop so what happened to Jason's claim? And how is Holly?

Anna, of course you can stay in the flat. 10 weeks pregnant you will be!!

Heapy - how lucky are you that your DH knows what he is doing with a needle!

Kate, how was Blackpool?

Oh Mag- I am so sorry honey. Shattering news for you. Glad to hear you took Friday off. Look after yourself. You are one strong lady!

Laura - lovely news about your friend - very touching - but pet spider - YIKES!!!!   

Driver  - any news today after scans?

Hi Coco - glad all is moving in the right direction for you honey. Waiting must be the pits!! Has actually remained sunny here in Lux and will be in high 20s this week so not a bad result at all! The boat trip on Friday night was absolutely hilarious! We had a great laugh and watching the locals dance to Umpa music was just the best - apart from joining in which topped the lot!!!

Thanks Bella for sharing your good news and hope!

Ally  honey! You have been having it tough. Why oh why do some people have to act like they are the only ones in the world to get pregnant. In reality - who gives a flying f-k? It is only because we are IVF PRs that it hurts so much but if we weren't, would we CARE at all about a stranger being pregnant? Why did she feel it even necessary to tell you - self centred me woman that she is!

You were right to be ****** off with Ben and arguments do happen - it is what living with someone does! Blokes often don't get it - they don't see the consequences of actions. I waited 2 hours last night for my take away curry as David and the mutual mate that was staying the night decided it would be nice to have a beer first. So didn't get it til 9.30 and we were supposed to be watching "Australia" DVD which is a million years long. I just couldn't understand why David didn't get that I need to rest and sleep a lot and going to bed after 1am on a Sunday night would not be the best thing. Will get my revenge tonight and be in bed by 8.30 so he has to walk the dogs and get his own dinner!!!

Seriously Ally, this treatment makes us all emotional and fragile and until you have been through it, there is no hope of understanding. I often wish that guys would just have to go through one painful period and associated PMS in their lives just so they could get a faint glimmer of understanding of what not being in control of your hormones is like. I think you would find that if you asked all the ladies on this thread to share experiences, 99% would have a "he doesn't have a clue" story. We are always with you babes!

Love you loads Ally and hope this week gets better.

Tracey - ahhhhh! Bless little Max and his simple wish for a hamster - gosh I wish life were that uncomplicated!!

Blimey Mir - poor little Robert - that must have been awful for him - and you of course. Is he doing ok now?

Hi Sweatpea - great name!!

Hi Malini - I know what you mean about feeling guilty about taking away chances of dogs having babies - I felt absolutely terrible both times with my woofties - tears and everything! They are both girls so felt I was taking away from them something I wanted so much - mad hey?!!!

Not much news from me. Had blood tests and echographie yesterday and all looks good - no cysts at least. Start stims - Puregon and Menopur tomorrow so we shall see. Not been so rigid about everything this time - carried on trying to live life as normal apart from needing to sleep loads more - very un-Zita approach but, as some of you will recall, her book did my head in so much!!

Had MASSIVE row with DH on Friday night after the fantastic night out on the "Mussels Cruise" All over the fact that on the way home - I was driving him and a couple of our male mates - one of the boys decided we should all have a last drink in the bar near his apartment. It was already after mid-night and I obviously could not have a last drink or any drink at all, was knackered and just wanted my bed. Amazing support from DH who was right up for it and why not just one? I was so (maybe irrationally?) angry that I just refused point blank (who looks the idiot?!) and said I would drop him off but he could get a taxi back. Needless to say he stayed in the car but I let it all simmer inside and exploded when we got home. Didn't get to sleep until 4am so felt pretty bad all weekend. Then we had the curry experience last night so am deffo in bed early this eve - see Ally - it is common!!! I know I over-reacted but sometimes it would just be so lovely to hear him say - no thanks mate, I am ready for my bed. Instead of "Can't mate, wife not up for it" ALWAYS ends up with me looking like the party pooper! Not fair!

Anyway rant over and all ok now.

Better post this as has taken me ages to go over what I missed in just 3 days.

Hello to all and sorry not to mention everyone - we are not all as good as LJ after all!! 

Happy Monday to you all (URGHHH!)

WW


----------



## Wing Wing

missed the whole of the last page before replying - so sorry Anna - did not see your shock news!  How fabulous honey - will be   for you!


----------



## Little Me

WW- Sorry about the row love  
Hope you're friends now x
Holly is having her operation tomorrow and she's off the vets tonight ready for early morn.
Jasons lot agreed to settle  outside of court.well, they will soon, it's still going through. 
All he wanted was a decent reference so they've agreed a reference, then that will be that.
Just wanted to wipe those f'ers out of our lives now


----------



## shortie66

hello ladies  

Back at last   fantastic weekend but the weather was sh1te.   Got hospital app for knees at 2.30 so only a quick one from me im afraid.

Anna -WOWWWWEEEEEE HUNNY   Hope that hcg tells us its a definate bfp that would be just bl00dy great   

Ally - huge       hunny i so wish things were better for you.  If u need a bolthole for a few days i've got a spare bedroom u can have sweetheart (and i mean that  )    

Driver - keep on going with hun im sending you loads of       and a big    

Miranda - oh sweetheart poor little bobster, hope he is ok now     

Wingwing hmmmmm men dont get me started on them, have a few tales from blackpool which i'll tell later  

Anne hope ickle holly is a bit better today    

Right must dh dh harranging me again, catch up with u all later its lovely to be back


----------



## Malini

Wow. SB that's fantabulous.  Understand the reservations but here is hoping!  Our breeder didn't want me to have Charlie done either BUT he pulled me across a street last week and nearly got us both killed.  He is also squaring up to dogs far bigger than him and so I have had to admit that being safe with him for as long as possible is more important to me than anything.

LJ- You mentioned ** and no we're not friends.  I will do some detective work and see what I can sort out.

WW - Yikes I hate those rowing weekends - so tiring and they make me BLUE.  Hope you have a great, good long sleep tonight.

Driver - I am risking making a comment here that may make you more frantic and upset.  I am so sorry if I do that but I know we come here for information (as well as much needed support) and I feel I know something (anecdotally and not conclusively); I don't want to not share with you in case it is helpful.  At the ARGC they want a lining over 7mm (which could still happen for you in 3 days).  I know they give Viagra (sounds mad) to thicken the womb lining and they do this also at Sher clinics in the US.  Also, I know at the Lister they will give Estrogen patches to improve womb lining.  Is it worth for your peace of mind to harangue the clinic to see if they will prescribe something to help you along?

Ok must dash but I read everything and am with you all. Special   for Holly and for Anne a   (soddin' witch - it is NOT fair).

M xx


----------



## Ourturn

Hunyb - fanny candles are progesterone pessaries,which you have to use after embryo transfer. After x1 failed iui and 2 failed ivf attempts I have a sack full! 

WW - sorry your dh was such an ****! 

Malini - the moment benj, does anything dangerous or starts marking his territory I will be booking him into the vets! Safety is priority number one I agree. He's very friendly with other dogs...to friendly, even when they are not! I bought him a new bed and his is making love to it very vigourously. 

LJ - missed you out of my last personals...how could I! 

Pix - thanks so much for organising the party. Hope you find some where...sounds like something my dh would do! 

Driver - follies sound greeat! My unit look for 6mm+. I have heard viagra works a treat! 

Anne - I am   for ickle Hollie  

Nix - spoke to my Italian friend about your experience and she was saddened but not shocked. Apparantely facism is rife in Italy and its getting worse under Berlosconi.

Hi Kate, RC, Mir et all

Thanks for all the lovely messages 

The pg will either make it or not. The down regging will not effect it either way, but to take x2 pessaries each day. He has given me the heparin but said not to take it unless I have a decent hcg result it 100+ I said there was no way it would be that high yet as my +ive was very faint. He said 'we'll see' and to come back for another hcg on Wednesday. I have 30 prefilled needles and I'm so tempted to start tonight (I did that with pg no 4 which got to 7 weeks) Feel a bit better that I have started the steroids, just hope its not too late. 

If this pg ends we will have to wait for my next bleed to start again as the hcg will have stopped the down regging process. 

All I can do is pray that my run of bad luck is going to end   Will call for the result at 4pm, but they may not be available until the am...good old nhs! If am going on to much please tell me to zip it, I do not want to be insensitive.

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Anna - this is your place to go on about something so special and scary.  Where else would you be understood about what this means to you.  I would start the clexane if I were you.  It can't harm you (well the needle is a bit of stinger) but it will make you feel you did everything you could.  Regret is a nightmare.  I have a spare one so if you need another to make up the 30 I would help out.

That's   about Benji.  My Charlie is really friendly too, mostly, but just very recently a few bigger dogs have ignored him and he just won't have it.  Quite funny really because it was in a controlled situation but with living part of the time in the city I feel I need him safe.  He is snoring so loudly right now I think the windows may shatter.

M xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Sobroody / Anna,

If you think you are going on - read some of my posts!  Honestly, say what you want and however much you want, like malini said, that's what we are here for!  I am keeping everything so crossed for you!!  x


----------



## Little Me

AnnaSB-      for 4pm or tomorrow am. I am really hopign this is your time love  

Hi Coco & malini    
& Kate- good luck for knees hun


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Malini. I have a lovely GP and I'm sure I can just get the next prescription from her if I need it. 
I will start tonight. I'm on tinziparin by the way...sure its v similar to celexane. 
Benj snores like a train too   How was charlie after his op? Any different? 

Thanks Coco

Thanks Anne. Just did a pound land cheapy (x2 test strips for £1, hcg 25+) and there is a very very faint line. So considering its not fmu I'm daring to hope a little. Have a FR to test in the am to compare like with like and a cb digi which tells you how many weeks (scary as that's the one which could say 'not pregnant'

x


----------



## Malini

Oh Anna it is all very frightening and I am not so far gone in my own little misery that I can't recognise how difficult it must be to feel almost there but full of recognition that almost is not enough.  I am  .  Not sure about that drug but am no expert - imagine it is the same.  So good that you have a friendly GP.

Charlie - thanks for asking, he is my baby - was absolutely fine and quite himself.  The painkiller made him dopey for a day but then all weekend he was desperate to be normal and couldn't understand why we were containing him.  He now has a dodgy tummy and we were up with him every 2 hours all last night but  he is prone to this so I have him on chicken, rice, probiotics and lots of liquids.  The vet says it'll take a month for him to calm down (and I have been told it may not happen by breeder and others), so I'll just have to see how it goes.  I do hope I did the right thing but I have mixed feelings about it.  After watching other dog owners and the vast difference in treatment some dogs receive I do know I wouldn't want him to be a part of breeding because I would feel responsible for all those puppies.

Hope your knee appt is useful Kate and they don't keep you waiting.

M xx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - bless little Charlie. We have no intention of breeding...that said I would love a yellow labrador poodle...everytime I see a small yellow poodle I think what beautiful babies they would make  

Anne - sorry the old witch got you. How many days was that? Holiday is so close now!


----------



## Miranda7

AnnaSB - I did the cheapie strips, and they didn't show even faintly till my HCG was in the thousands! I still have them if you want me to email you a pic of my day 17-or-something-ridiculous tests. The FR showed pos on day 12, and that was meant to be sensitive to 50, so... cheap tests are so not worth the worry!

Thanks for all your well wishes to Boblet - he's out with nanny and gramps at soft play this afty so we can scrub the house for another viewing. I'm sure lots of people don't make this effort for viewings! Still, it'll be worth it to get a bidding war going on. Too much to hope?


----------



## Little Me

Mal-   for your little Charlie x

Hi Mira x

Ana- She's a not arrived properly yet, and god knows why I do this BUT I'm still hoping she fffs off and doesn't arrive (even though I know she is  )   x
Today is day 26


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Anna

How's the waiting going - not long now!!!

Hi Anne, WW, Kate, Malini (I can't believe I forgot you earlier - sorry), Coco and Mir.

Driver - like I said in my earlier post, I was given viagra by the ARGC for my thin lining and can confirm that it does work - I was also given vagifem pessaries by the Lister.

I still miss our cat and dog who both died of old age and have been in pet heaven for a few years now.

My Wii fit has been delivered but I'm still waiting for the console - why couldn't it be the other way round!!

Love to everyone 

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Thanks Anne, all is fine now - I do try not to dwell on arguments now as holding a grudge only upsets me more!!  Really glad that Jase didn't have to go through all the court proceedings to get what he was due.  Great that he got a good reference too. Bet you will be relieved when it is all over and the nasty b'tards are gone for good.  May their business fail!!  

Anna, you go on as much as you like!  We all do and it is the best thing about this thread - we all know we can go on and that everyone else will listen, sympathise, give advise and be happy/sad for us where appropriate.  It is like being permanently cuddled!  I had no idea there is a difference between the quality of pee sticks.  Which are most accurate then girls?

Hi Malini, ****-sy, Mir, Coco and everyone else.

Kate, I hope your knee appt brings good news. 

WW X


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - maybe she won't arrive this month?  

Just called the unit, hcg is 27 iso ts positive, but the big question is whether my levels will rise. I need to go back in on Wednesday, but will test again in the am and see if the line is any darker. AF is due today, lets hope the old witch stays away!

Ania


----------



## Jumanji

SoBroody Anna - I can fully understand your anxieties after all you have been through so I am sending loads of sticky vibes to you for this one!  Please keep us updated on your beta results on Wednesday and hang in there.  And Miranda is right - NickiW did get pregnant when downregging and all went fine with Emily Alice.  We are all   so hard for you here.

Zuri - 35 still gives you time so postpone if you are not ready yet! 

Fishy - lovely to see you! Are we friends on ********? I'd like to see the carnival pics; sounds like fun to me!  I hope Twiggers is better soon - he is such a fine looking feline!!  If I remember correctly he is quite a big boy. Our Tiddles is getting that way - he most certainly isn't fat but he is getting to be a large cat!

Laura - I'm no arachnid expert but I am not sure that bright orange spiders (or indeed any animals of that particular shade) are native to Britain!  I do hope you enjoyed your night out!  You must need a break from looking after 3 babies once in a while!

Mags - I am glad you are looking seriously at immunes; I think it really could help you since, as I said, you do seem able to get pregnant naturally.  I am so glad you are having treats - they are important! 

Cocoruby - I am glad the betabase info was useful and hopefully reassuring; I honestly think everything sounds fine for you. Do remember that symptoms come and go and vary from individual to individual.  Just because your (.Y.) are not sore one day doesn't mean there is anythign wrong at all.  I know the waiting is awful but hopefully you can relax just a little bit after your first scan. 

Belladonna - thank you for sharing your story; you do realise that you do not have a fertility problem don't you whatever your hormone results?  The WHO definition of infertility (and it's really subfertility) means the inability fo a couple to get pregnant with a viable pregnancy within a year of trying.  So 10 months of trying even if you didn't succeed doesn't mean a problem and who knows what your ex-partner's swimmers were like?  I am only sorry you had to go through all that worry and were told your only hope was DE on the basis of test results!  Doctors tend to forget that these tests might be able to help predict IVF outcome (although even then they are far from perfect) but they have no way of knowing what the levels are like in the general, fertile population.  Many many women may never know they have less than ideal FSH or whatever!  Your story is a little like Hazelnut's - because she worked in the medical field she got her FSH tested after 3 months of trying and it was 38 and her AMH was 0.1 or something similar; anyway, she was going to fast-track IVF but conceived naturally - no actual fertility problem at all! 

Anna of C - I hope you had a relaxing weekend; the boiled eggs and crossword ritual sounds lovely!  I loved the story of Pippi!

Purple - fantastic to hear from you; I do hope you are having a well-deserved break! 

Ally - I am so sorry you are feeling so low and sad.     You really do have a lot to deal with and don't deserve it and I am so sorry.  It is good that you have found out something about the immunes because it might mean there is some help to be found so I do hope that Dr. Gorgy or Dr. Gluck (or preferably both!) is beneficial.  I am sure that both Missy and Sam felt the same way as you about their chances so please please don't think things are hopeless - we have proof here of how wrong doctors can be on this issue.  I am so sorry you had to deal with that ridiculous woman - I cannot believe the way some people think their pregnancies are fascinating to everyone and it's somehow acceptable!!  It's no different to anything else - other people have different things going on in their lives and your wedding/dog/cat/pregnancy/stamp collection may be the centre of your world but talking about it endlessly is just tedious and selfish.  I think you are right to take a day at a time and I do hope today is a better one.  And 5 months without AF is not "the end". A friend of mine in the US didn't have AF for 2 years in her early 30s and was told she had gone through early menopause. Then AF came back - she had just been really stressed.  Our bodies are complicated things.  I understand how you feel on counselling - when I have been through rough times it never helped me much either. It isn't for everyone.  I think you did the right thing talking to your mum.  As for Ben - well, men can be pretty [email protected] at emotional stuff can't they?   

Anne - poor dear little Holly. I do hope she is doing better and we will be thinking of her tomorrow.  Our kitties are so precious aren't they?  Do keep us updated.  I am so glad you have a nice vet.  I hope AF goes away too!!

CardiffLaura - it can be hard to keep up here; nice to see your supportive post to our lovely Ally!  

Tracey - glad you are letting Max have a pet; remember hamsters have terrible life expectancies though so I hope you get a very healthy one!!  Mine always seemed to die after a few months!

Donkey - I do hope little Bertie's MRI goes well tomorrow; lots happening tomorrow with the PR cats.

Miranda - OMG what a scary few days for you!  I am so glad Robert is recovering well - good news that he probably won't scar and I am glad you got specialist treatment quickly.

Beachy - very virtuous of you to do the ironng; I'm afraid our cleaner does that!  

LW - hi there! 

Almond - where are you?  I hope you are ok.  

Emak - I believe the Lister is one of the best in the UK for PRs.  However, I wouldn't rule out going abroad since a number here have had good results outside the UK, especially with the Jinemed in Turkey.  I know it seems daunting but it may well be worthwhile.

Swinny - I hope going back to work wasn't as bad as you feared.  I hope you are doing ok. 

HunyB - pleased to hear about your 4 follies; however I can totally understand your frustration with being on the LP when you were told you would be on the SP.  It's annoying when things are inconsistent.  But I would agree with Nix and the others - it is just a matter of giving it a go; remember some people do better on the LP, such as SoBroody Anna.  Go with it and do stay positive!  Plenty of time for follies to develop!   

Heapy - I hope the consultation wasn't as bad as you feared today.  Please TRY and let any DE speech roll off your back at this stage; you simply do not know anything until you try. My sister got all distressed over DE since she got the speech from her first clinic but her second told her to take it one step at a time and see how her actual cycle went before even looking at DE. I think that was good advice and I would actually be sceptical about a clinic who tells you DE is your only option before they have even tried.  I cannot believe your SIL - not feeding a newborn baby for 8 hours!!  For god's sake!   I am glad you got them a book - hope they read it!

Nix - hello there! 

Sweetpea - you really have been through a lot haven't you?  Sorry about your charming work colleague making everything worse.  Please don't give up on your cycle at this very early stage; hang in there and stay positive - as I said to HunyB, there is plenty of time for follies to develop!  And stay away from cycle thread where people whinge about "only" 10 follies or something!

Driver - Your lining still has 3 days to develop so that is a bit more time; also, my sister had a 6mm lining at ET and the twins snuggled in just fine so try not to worry too much; it sounds as though you have 2 fine follies there!   

Malini - I do hope dear little Charlie recovers from the snip soon; I do think it was the best thing to have him done though if you want a pet rather than a stud!  He may be great for breeding so the breeder might have been hoping he could sire a litter or two, but he is a also a big strong boy and you have to deal with that!  He will probably get over it more quickly than you!  I am glad you are seeing Dr. Wing soon and I hope that goes well. 

Pixie - I would normally say a shoe fair sounds wonderful (heaven in fact!!) but it is a nuisance that it is just when you will be ovulating.  What a pain!!  Can you fly DP in??  Thanks so much for all the party planning!   Can we get all dressed up?  Will we have badges with our names and real names on? I don't even know her real name but I doubt I should call someone "Fishface" all evening!   

Wing Wing - I don't blame you for getting annoyed over having to drive for the extra drink.  For s start men (or is it just DP?) NEVER just have "one" last drink - it always ends up being several more!  Sorry about the row with your DH though!

Kate - I am so glad you had a good weekend!  

Rural Chick - glad you are all set with flights etc. and that AF arriving wasn't too upsetting.  Now it's time to look forward to your cycle!

Steph - hope you are doing well!

love to everyone I have missed.

I had a nice weekend - we went to a party on Saturday night and camped overnight, which I hadn't done for years.  It was quite good because I got a bit tired early and could just go back to the tent and let DP stagger in when he felt like it. He was a bit worse for wear on Sunday and spent the day on the sofa dosed up with painkillers and drinking water and various isotonic drinks!


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna -                 

Anne      

   WW

LJ - you deserve a medal for your posts         - they are always so lovely. 

Kate    - hope your knee appointment was OK    - can't wait to hear your stories.

   to everyone

 sy xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Girls check this out ;

Hi ........,

Please forgive the intrusion but I am looking for someone and you have been highly recommended.

Could you let me know if you would be interested?

Many thanks,

Kara 

This email came to my work email account from a rival company!! What should I do? You know I've had issues with my work place lately, do you think I should contact her and see what she's got to offer?   

LW: Where are you? Need your adivice!!  


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- As long as you can trust her, defo see what she has to say xxx

Anna- CONGRATS hunny, oooh, how lovey xxxxx

LJ_ Hi lovely x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Pix
Whatever you do, don't reply positively from your *work* email - I believe there are ways and means of reading them by the IT department - or that's what I've always been told.
Do you have anything to lose by finding out more? It may well do your employers good to know that you are being headhunted. How exciting for you - and very much deserved.
Today is turning out to be a good day for Team PR - long may it continue.
**** sy xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Anna just seen your post! WOWWEEEEE again!    this is your time.

LJ: Your posts are amazing, they really are! I'd say yes for name badges, how does everyone feel about that? 

RC: I've already emailed her back and asked her number   When it comes to IT at my work I am the guru, my MD's haven't got a clue!! 

Anne: Thanks honey  


xxxxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Wey hey Anna - that is fabulous news!    

Purps - hope you are still enjoying the sun (and the nakedness??!!!!)

Pix - could be promising?!

LJ - great to hear from you - lovely post as always!

Off to the hossie now for injection - I now know all the maternity staff!!

Ciao! Have nice evenings everyone.

WW X


----------



## Wing Wing

Oooh, name tags are good for me - am rubbish at remembering names!


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - I agree with RC, reply via a personal e-mail account. I would certainly go along for a chat. You could get a great payrise and nicer boss! What's the harm! Just don't let you're own boss find out. Yes to name badges!

LJ - I don't know how you do it  

Ally - I agree with LJ re AF. Mine went away for nearly 6 months and I'm convinced it was stress related. Stress can do terrible things to your hormones. I started seeing a counsellor, started accupucture and 1 month later she's back! 

Thanks ladies but please can you hold off the congratulations until Wednesday. I still can't be sure its not a chemical pg and even talking about it I feel like I might have jinxed it! Daft I know but besides dh there is no one I can or want to tell at this stage.

This made you laugh, when I told dh the blood test confirmed it he said..wait for it 'well done!'     

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Oh Pixie, how cool is that - someone out there wants you!!!  No surprise really but it always feels nice.  There is no better way to negotiate a pay rise than sitting with a rival offer on the table.   It is intelligent to know what is out there and anyone with an ounce of professional sensibility would realise that (that's not directed at you but anyone who may learn that you've been approached).  My last boss thought it demonstrated 'value for oneself' if we kept on the look out because everyone deserves to be paid and treated competitively and the opportunity to pursue whatever it is that makes them feel content with their lot.

Anna - more   for you but no congrats.  I think labradoodles are darling.  There was one in Charlie's puppy class who was very sweet.

LJ - Thanks for the reassurance about Charlie's op.  He seems clueless about it tbh. He walks with a pack on a Thursday and that was becoming difficult so if this makes that easier for him to continue he'll be thrilled.  He sits by the door on a Thursday morning waiting to be picked up - it is so cute.  Glad you had a nice weekend.

RC - I forget myself some days, no worries    Just so excited that things are on track for you.

Okay would love to say to all and one but am heading out to buy groceries.  Special   for Zuri and holidaying Purple bc you both popped into my mind now and love all round to everyone in team PR.

M xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Pix - there is no harm meeting up for a chat; I was headhunted for my current job and it really has turned out to be a good move.


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna - I'm sorry if I've upset you with the congrats      - I've changed my post for you. Your DH wins the award for the understatement of the year!!!!
Pix - great that you're the IT Guru - let's hope it works out well for you       I would also like name badges if that's OK - otherwise I'll have to get everyone sat in alphabetical order which is how I learn the kids names at school!!!

WW - they went to Luxembourg on Coach Trip today - it looks a lovely place. Hope the jab doesn't hurt too much.
Malini -          I have to say, I'm really excited too!!!!

 sy xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

SoBroody - I have modified my post as well.  I can understand how you feel ans I'm sorry for rushing in.


----------



## Ourturn

eek - I didn't mean for you all to be modifying posts! Sorry I must sound like an ungrateful cow!


----------



## Rural Chick

LJ - Sorry, I meant to say earlier that I'm so glad you had a good weekend and that you enjoyed the camping. I am very impressed that you are introducing your bump to the joys of camping so early!!!! 
I'm with your DP on the staggering back to the tent - I was once so bad that I tried to get into my Mummy sleeping bag upside down - ie with my feet at the head end and couldn't work out why I couldn't get very far into it!! Needless to say, my head hurt the next day too - I find diet coke and lots of sleep works best for me when I'm that bad!!!

Anna - don't be silly, no you don't - we are all just so excited for you.     

 sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Just realised 

CELEBRITY 4 WEDDINGS is on living tonight at 9am, looks brilliant, will feature the gay wedding that jordan went to recently and dressed like a full on bride! (Silly moo!) 

I'm so excited! (sad I know) 

Anna x


----------



## Pixie75

Thanks girls    I'll let you know how I get on!  

Anna: I keep meaning to ask you about your "friend" - have you heard anything back from her?

xxxx


----------



## shortie66

hi ladies  

Back from hospital after having anasthetic (cant spell it so i've spelt it how it sounds  )  and steroid injections in both knees.  really wasnt expecting that today   Has referred me for intensive course of physio which may or may not help    If not then it looks like it will be a little op, tho what type of little op i have no idea cos he didnt say, and i didnt ask him       Both knees now really numb painful and swollen so im sitting here feeling very sorry for myself at the mo    he did say within 24-48 hours i should really start to feel some benefit so may do a little round the block to celebrate in a couple of days     He said something about cartlidge trouble being the start of osteo arthiritis   never heard of that before but then prob heard him wrong.

sorry no personals again, i am just so knackered gonna take some cocodamol and lie on the sofa i think.

Hello to everyone


----------



## Han72

What what What happened whaddidimiss?!!!  OMG Dinna, did you go and get preg when I wasn't looking?!  AAAAARRRRRGH!!!!! Good luck for the retest hon - Sending you a sh1tload of                         and                              and                  

Back in a bit for more persos 

xxx

PS jinxed, schminxed the more positive vibes we can send you the better so I for one am VERY glad you told us!


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - bless you and thanks for the sticky vibes, I need as many as I can get!  

Pix - I eventually got a one line e-mail, along the lines of 'oh I though something might be up. Good luck and hope to see you soon'
Didn't have the sense to be mortified! Ahh well stuff her and her 'mummy's milk' (is there a vomit smiley?)


----------



## mag108

Swinny: You're a great pal, here's wishing you a good week.

Sobroody: Wow! What brill news for you hun! Keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetheart. After all you have been through hun I hope this is your time.
And I love the fanny candle comment..just dont go lighting it!

Anne: Here's hoping all will be ok with Holly. I think you guys are right. You dont need any more hassle hun.

Cocoruby: Hope this week speeds by so your scan feels closer. It's so nerve-wracking and I have my fingers crossed for you sweetheart I really do!!!! X

Driver: Great news on the follies

PIX: I am jealous of your shoe life I am sure we all are! Exciting email. No harm in finding out more?

RC:  Wow, it's so soon! v exciting

WW: ...if DH really wanted that drink then I say get a bl**dy taxi! 

LJ - so  glad you had a good weekend camping, thats impressive with a bump!

Kate: Does your knee (sorry hun hope they better soon) situation mean you can sit on your bottom and do nothing for the next 24hrs and get your DH to do everything!

I am pretty sure I wont make xmas party now. I will either be cycling or post cycling plus we are totally broke so it's only essentials I can spend on. I would love to meet you all but it will cost us too much chicos

My day was grim grim grim. I was in an awful mood, prob pms+ all the hormones depleting+ managing the emotions of the m/c. Just cannot be ars*ed. Just am so sick of being down (I have had too much grief my ladies, my heart has holes in it I am sure) I will get over it but busy trying to figure out what plans I can cancel, what plans I want to keep.

Many emotions all spinning round..angry that my IVF cycle will now be delayed again (and regretting not having squeezed one in during the summer...screwed up thinking. On the plus side I did order the Dr Beers book and Swinny has been a fab friend and called up Dr Gorgy clinic for info today. Will be calling myself.

XXXX


----------



## Wing Wing

Sorry Anna.  just want for you what we all want for ourselves.  got carried away!


----------



## Wing Wing

Mag -  Sorry to hear you are feeling so down - it really is an @rse isn't it. It feels like there is no point in carrying on sometimes but you will get there hon. Tomorrow WILL be better.

Shame you can't make C'mas party but totally understandable. You will be missed.


----------



## popsi

just quickly popping in to say ... sobroody(anna) OMG !!!! congratulations to you     xx so so happy for you honey xx

love to everyone else.. sorry no more personals having a tough time at the moment as my fur baby is limping and we have found a lump on her chest, so she sees specialist vet tomorrow for more info..praying that its just a simple fatty lump of cyst


----------



## Jumanji

Mags - I am so sorry you are feeling low; with all the hormones etc. it is perfectly understandable but that doesn't make it any easier; I do hope you start to feel better soon. Meanwhile, just take it step by step and remember those treats!


----------



## shortie66

Mag sorry ur feeling down sweetheart     Yes dh is chief cook and bottle washer tonight tea is sorted we have ordered a pizza    Think the 21/2lbs i lost last week will be back 2moz with maybe a bit extra  

Anna          vibes coming ur way hunny, we just cant help feeling excited tho    

Hi nix how u doin hunny?  

RC thanx for ur pm hunny   im still here sweetheart no intention of going anywhere dont u worry     

Hi wingwing how u diddlin today?  Think name tags are the way to go, i mean i thought pixie's name was really pixie    How thick can i be   

Purps glad ur having a great holiday it'll do u the world of good hunny    

Malini am sure ur ickle charlie will be fine sweetheart tho i know how worrying it can be when our furbabies are poorly     

Popsi      for ur furbaby too sweetheart    

Pixie ring her up an see whats shes got to offer, if u aint interested i'll go for it    

Lj sweetheart u always seem to do mega impressive posts, i shall have to come to u for lessons, cos i try and remember but halfway through my mind just goes 

Hello donkey, ally, tracey, steph, fishy, sam, almond, annaofc, lightweight, driver, laura, miranda and everyone else  

Have looked up cartlidge and osteo arthiritis and im afraid its true   Losing cartlidge is the first sign of osteo along with severe pain and stiffness, told my bro and he says christ how u gonna carry a baby for nine months then?  Cheers bro u really know how to cheer me up when im down    Hopefully with the steroids and physio and if i can manage a huggeeeeeeeeee weight loss (like 3 stone) then the symptoms may subside. So im having pizza tonight for tea and i'll start my diet tomorrow (again)


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - somehow I missed your post! Your poor knees! Sounds nasty! Are you using ice packs? Hope they start to feel better soon     Weight loss would be a logical step. If you have the start of arthritis you should get your blood tested for various blood clotting problems such as APS. If +ive you would need to take aspirin and low weight mollecular heparin injections when pregnant (very effective). Don't want to frighten you Kate but I would look into it in your shoes.

Mag - Sorry you can't come, you will be missed.     I'm sorry you've had a bad day, but it is very normal. I fell into a huge hole after mc 4 and I climbed out but it took time, thanks to counselling and the support of dh. I wish I could wave a wand and take away your pain, but sadly I can't. Just remember to be kind to yourself. 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna - hunny u havent frightened me, in fact a great big thank you for you     I have app at my docs for next week to talk through our next tx, 7 months away but i like to be prepared     Want him to do all the blood tests possible on the nhs so i will write this APS one down (what does it stand for?) and put it in my ickle purse till next week.


----------



## mag108

Thanks Ladies for your support.

Kate: Is there any alt health stuff that helps with oesteoporisis? I recall a book called "what the dr's dont tell you" yrs ago I had a wayward GP friend...and I seem to reall there being some stuff written up on Milk, how drinking it had the opposite effect to putting calcium in our system, that it actually takes it away....

Heapy: It seems way soon to me for you to be getting DE speech. Lots of people on here have had the same (me too!) even before any IVF tx begins. Seems to be a consensus that IVF is a better indicator of outcomes. I'm no expert, but also a 2nd opinion is a good idea. Maybe at a private clinic?

*Ladies: EPU said to come in tomorrow morning for another hcg. I really dont want to. What is the point. It dropped from 208 to 93, of course it will have dropped again. Can anyone tell me what the point is? In my current mood I will really have to drag myself there and I so completely dont need to see anymore preg women!*
What do you think? Any benefit to be had apart from having s lightly better idea as to when I might bleed?

XXX


----------



## shortie66

Heapey sorry to hear ur news today sweetheart    U are right to give it another year trying au nat tho cos it can and will happen. Oh and by the way stop beating urself with stick of ur's. Just being able to give ur dh children does not make u a good wife, cos i know loads of women who hav given their dh's children and they are crap wives.  Being a good wife is loving laughing caring for picking up after ur dh, being there for him when he needs it and vice versa in everything. I dont remember seeing in anyones wedding vows " i hereby promise to give u children" U need a big      and enjoy ur birthday tomorrow no matter what


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag       look after yourself hun and try to take things one day at a time     I'm not sure about the hcg test but I'm sure someone will be able to help.

Kate - so sorry to hear about your knees - sounds like I've got a brother just like yours!!! Thanks for your PM - meeting up at the end of the week sounds a lovely idea. Don't worry about the diet tonight - I think a medically induced blip is a proper reason to have pizza!!! What a lovely post to Heapey   

Anna - I found loads of vomit smileys courtesy of good old google but couldn't post it on here - I need Pixie's IT skills. Hope you enjoy celebrity 4 weddings a bit later.

WW - hope your jab went well.

Popsi, Malini and Anne      that your fur babies all make speedy recoveries.

Heapey - sounds like you had the speech similar to the one I had back in April - thing is, you're only 37 and I'm not ready to give up totally yet, hence the tandem treatment this time round. If they are saying you can still get pregnant naturally then why do you need DEs.     . Have you considered the Lister at all? They do well with us PRs (well, some of us!) so might be worth a go.    

LJ - you are definitely a pro poster!!!    

Please can I pick the brains of those of you that have been to the Jinny - how did you pay for the treatment? Romina has asked for a deposit (no problem) in pounds which means we need to get a special form from the Nationwide and they are charging us £20 for the pleasure! Can you pay the balance using a card, or will I need to fork out another £20 to the Nationwide? I know it's peanuts compared to the rest of the costs, but it really irritates me that I have to pay to give my money to someone else.   

Have a good rest of the evening ladies     

**** sy xxx


----------



## Donkey

Anna         

Mag, sorry you feel so low...we are all here to look after you  

Popsi, sorry your cat is poorly too, it's not a good time for PR cats    My parents cat has gone missing today  

Kate welcome back, hope your knees respond to the drugs soon  
  

Big   all round xxx


----------



## Miranda7

RC - we paid into their English pounds account. Just ask for their deets and do a normal bank transfer - they won't charge you for that. It takes a few days to reach them, but it's fine, and free!


----------



## popsi

donkey.. my fur baby is a Golden Retriever hun, but they are all our babies no matter what.. hope you find your mums cat soon xxx

     to you all xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Heapy - are you going to consult with any other clinics? My sister was also told that DE was her only option and that IVF was pointless by her first clinic; they were wrong. Remember docs don't really know that much about AMH as yet so however well it is explained there will still be gaps in the knowledge. Plus they will have their own agenda of wanting to keep their stats up and weed out less than ideal candidates. St. Mary's have good reason to be very sensitive on this issue - see the attached links. They try to make excuses for why their success rates are so poor but I suspect you'll see through them!! They simply cannot afford to take on any but those most likely to succeed - they are just not good enough frankly!

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/health/s/214/214743_nhs_clinic_blasts_ivf_tables.html

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/science/article4965429.ece

I agree to keep going naturally (and I am glad they admitted that could still happen) but I wouldn't write yourself off on the IVF front based on one consultation.  And Kate is right - "giving" DH children is not part of being a good wife.

Mags - I don't pretend to be an expert but this strikes me as an unnecessary and distressing test. Why do they want to do it? I would call and ask but be wary of exposing yourself to any unnecessary pain. 

Kate - I hope your knees are good responders too!

Popsi - so sorry to read about your pup; it really isn't a good time for PR pets!

/links


----------



## almond

Hi ladies just a quick hello, I have been reading now and again but being in an open plan office has ruined my FF'ing during the day and it has been really difficult for me to get on in the evenings, plus was in Germany at the weekend staying with my brother and SIL and gorgeous nephew, only back today. Advance apology for zero personals ...

So sorry for all the sadness on here over past few days   but tentative congratulations for the good news and lots of      

A few of you have asked me about immunes and when I have got more time I will say a bit more about what I have found out. Suffice it to say for now that I have noticed that many PRs seem to have a similar profile with raised CD19+/5+ and also sometimes raised CD3. For some of us the issue seems to get worse with stims - i.e. the stimming process itself seems to cause an immune response. That happened to me and has put me off further high dose cycles. What isn't known is whether raised CD19+/5+ is the cause of poor response, or a consequence of it - I suspect it may be different for different people and in my case I feel it is a reaction to fewer eggs, rather than a cause.  In addition, not everyone agrees that raised CD19+/5+ interferes with implantation - e.g. Sher. There is obviously a lot more to it than what I have just said, but I just wanted to mention in passing as it seems to be common for PRs.  

As to immunes and diet, for those who are interested there is also a Yahoo immunology site where there are some info sheets you can print off about immunes and diet - there is more info on the immunes thread on here about the Yahoo site I think, and I also have the link somewhere. I also read something in a Patrick Holford book about foods we have an intolerance to contributing to immune problems - I need to check the reference but I think he said it could increase cytokine activity, so I would be interested in digging around some more about that. This was not said with regard to IF immune issues, but it makes sense to me that it could also exacerbate those. I have intolerances to wheat (and other "gliadin" grains e.g. rye - gliadin is a type of gluten) and cow's dairy - I know it has become "trendy " for people to have intolerances, but I really believe there is something in it. I get itchy hives if I dont watch what I eat, as well as a dodgy stomach and feel generally unwell. Though since my cycle I have been less than careful ... and now paying the price ... I have been more or less wheat free for 4 yrs, though I can get away with it occasionally and am not overly strict. Like AnnaofC I find it really easy and second nature, and have lots of tasty things to recommend   Dont know how much I will be able to post so pm me if you want any info re any of the food stuff. I recognise this is not for everyone though! - and in fact for me the food stuff has nothing to do with IF and something that I do generally to feel better. Plus his is all so personal, and what works for one person doesnt work for the next. I have heard too many stories of people getting pg after eating whatever the hell they like to believe that eating a certain way is the magic solution for IF ...

Anyway this was just a quick post to say hello and add something on the immune side. I'm fine on the whole and thank you to those of you who asked me. I'm enjoying not having treatment and just being "me", though I recognise there are difficult decisions to be made next year. Thinking of you all as always even if I can't get on to say it and will hopefully be back soon
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening ladies, thank you all for your good wishes and positive vibes. I have a question, my clinic seem a bit behind the times no blood tests etc so I know if I ask about Viagra or oestrogen patches they will say no.......what are your thoughts on self prescribing (though I have no idea how to get hold of viagra quickly  ), I am doing everything I have read about for thickening lining but really want to give myself the best chance possible.....I can't get to acupuncture between now and Thurs am so that's not an option....what do you think??

Anna -    

LJ - How far along are you now? Do you avoid our questions about your pregnancy? I know we winge about ladies shoving it in our faces when we don't want them to, but we don't mean you  

I am sending    to all the poorly and missing fur babies out there in team PR land, am I the only one not allowed to have a pet?

Anne - saying a  , that the witch stays away.

Swinny - hope work was OK.  

Kate -  , hope you can get your knees sorted  

Mag -   sorry can't help, never even got as far as 1 HCG test, but I totally get where you are coming from, it must be soul destroying keep having to go back, if you really don't feel the need then I would say don't go (but what do I know), sorry you can't come to the Xmas bash but totally understand.

Heapey - have a great birthday tomorrow   , I am on my work email (and they have banned the website) so can't do you a glitter graphic  , I think you have appointments made already at some different clinics (?) so hope you get better feedback at those.

Pix - get you with the headhunter, I would definately explore the opportunity  , you don't want to look back in 6 months and regret not looking into it.

Ally -  

LW - when are you off to start your cycle? must be soon? The wedding party looked great, saw your photos on ** last night.

Almond, Purps, AnnaofC, Huny, RC, WW, Malini (I do love the photo of your ickle Charlie) and all you other lovely ladies -


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - 
looks like the two main things to test for are APS, Antiphospholipid Syndrome Syndrome also know as Hughes Syndrome (Google Hughes website, lots of info) and Lupus

http://www.arc.org.uk/news/pressreleases/awareness/pregnancy.asp

this looks interesting:
http://www.arc.org.uk/news/arthritistoday/126_5.asp

The other blood clotting disorders are Factor V Leiden and Protein C.

You may need to take medication all the time (not just during pg) BUT maybe this could lead to a natural bfp. I am making big leaps but you never know 

Donkey - I hope your parents cat will turn up 

Mag - I don't see the point if your levels are clearly going down 

Heapey - Sorry you had the speach    My consultant refuses to jump to conclusions about AMH because as Jenny says so little is known about it. I think you need to move to a more supportive clinic pronto! 
Happy Birthday

Driver - hmm that's a toughey, maybe someone else can advise. Pretty sure you can get it online but its risky because how do you know its the genuine article. An american friend once gave us a couple to try for fun but I chucked them....didn't know about the womb lining thing back then! Do you have a sympathic gp? Maybe you could send in dh fclaiming performance anxiety with the whole ivf thing? Or could you get a private perscription from one of these private clinics that prescribe them?

Off to bed...hope I can sleep, nervous about testing again in the am!

x

/links


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

What a lot of news!

Mags, so sorry sweetheart, I'm not sure I would be inclined to put myself through another blood test after going through so much already.  

AnnaSoB,  OMG, how amazing!       

Pixie, yay! Be very very careful what you do at work though - I really recommend you do not use work e-mail to respond to them, get a gmail a/c if you need to but make sure you protect yourself. If it doesn't work out and your boss found it, it would be tough on you to demonstrate loyalty and motivation. But on a positive note, fabulous news and definitely meet them to find out more about it. You're interviewing them remember, you're 'in a good secure job with a good salary and lots of prospects' so they'd better be offering you something really good!

RC, I paid the Jin when I got there by credit card last time (via a phone call from our hotel), perhaps you can call Romina and pay the deposit over the phone by credit card?

Driver, I really really hope everything is ok. I have some viagra here, not much but can get it to you tomorrow to give you a couple of days whilst you try and get some from your GP/clinic if you want to give it a go? I don't condone self-medication but I do do it alot. I take a baby aspirin a day to help thicken the lining.

Kate lovely, are you taking glucosamine and chrondroitin for your joints? It takes a while for it to work but it's fab stuff.

Anne, hope Holly is getting better  

Hello everyone else  , no more personals, sorry, in a bit of a rush to do some packing and the experiments I needed to finish before we go.  We fly out on Thurs, leaving Weds eve as got an early-ish flight on Thurs. I started spotting a bit on Sat so rang Romina
in a panic on the way to my sister's wedding party (which I was dreading but was not so bad in the end, when I arrived she was sat at one of the tables breast feeding, nice. I only got caught up for 10 mins whilst she told me all about her new baby's feeding and sleeping habits, I switched off emotions for that time). Anyway, the spotting has subsided so I am still planning to go Thurs and will start stims as soon as I arrive, their driver will collect me with the drugs from the airport and I will have my first scan on Friday.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## sweetpea74

Hey all and thanks for your comments re the LP versus SP protocol - i too am feeling a lot better about the whole thing and will just have to trust that the clinic know what they are doing and go with it! 

Driver - i'm sorry I dont know much about lining/viagra etc but hope you can get it sorted asap and that it all bodes well for your appointment on thurs...here's  ing for you!

Malini - we have the sweetest little dog, an affenpinscher which literally means 'monkey-dog' (i must put a piccie up of her cause she is soooo cute!) but we also made the decision to give her the snip and I too felt really bad about taking away her fertility but we got her for her and not to breed her so know that in the long run, for her health etc it is def worth it!

Purple - wow rhodes sounds fantastic, i bet the weather is a darn sight better than what we're getting here in wales! Feels like mid winter here already  

HunyB - yes we def just have to trust the clinics and see what happens eh? I have just started stimms today (menopur) so feel like we are finally getting the ball rolling....and no smokey bacon peeing for me on the burselin, well, not that i've noticed anyway!

Anne - fingers crossed for Holly tomorrow

Rural Chick - i'm from the mid west coast so right on the irish sea practically and the clinic is a two and a half hour drive away in swansea (LWC) - it is a beautiful part of wales though, whereabouts are you?

Wing Wing - I love your name too! and I know exactly what you mean about rowing with hubbies - I sometimes feel like i'm going through this on my own just because dh doesnt really talk about it but men are def from a different planet to us and dont feel the need to talk as much as we do I guess! 

Kate  -I hope your knees arent too painful....

LJ - well today i saw a girl outside the maternity ward heavily preggers and she was smoking a *** - i felt like going up to her and smackin her in the chops! No, not really but i did want to wag my finger at her, some girls just dont know how lucky they are eh?!Oh and I know to definitely stay away from the cycle buddies thread - all far too young and responsive!

Popsi - ohhh good luck with your furbaby tomorrow, i know how i'd feel if anything happened with my ickle one so fingers crossed its not too serious...  

helloooo to everyone else - it is really hard to keep up with everyone on such a fast moving thread esp when i dont get on t'internet that often!

Well I had my scan today and finally am starting stimms (450 menopur) which is a fiddly process but i'm back in a week to see how the two follicles they've found on me right ovary get on...me and my cousin are watching this space!

night night


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - thanks for the offer, maybe I will try the baby asprin (trip to Boots on my way home)and ask at EC about how my lining is doing and if they will prescribe viagra and see what they say as I will still have a couple of days after that to get it to thicken before ET. (I took one of DH's selenium pills this morning as well as DHA)

Steph - thanks for my message on **, I can't get on their from work so can't reply to you, will send you a PM on here next.

Right work a calling, thanks ladies for your help and advise, on a good note I seem to have stopped bleeding, so fingers crossed it has time to thicken on it's own (I keep looking at the ruler in front of me and thinking it's such a tiny measure to get from 4.4mm up to something reasonable like 7mm but who knows how long that takes in reality.


----------



## mag108

it is a special form of cruelty, going to epu, having to have another conversation about how I am having a miscarriage and how I don't look 40 and how, oh, you don't have any children. Why they got me in for a blood test I do not know. Bloody awful exp. What planet are they on.


----------



## AoC

Mags


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies

 to you
 to you
 dear Heapey
 to you

Mir and LW - thank you so much for your replies re payment. I think I'll try the credit card route as the Nationwide charges £20 for the bank transfer that Mir described.  

Donkey - hope school is going OK and that your parents' cat comes home soon.  

Popsi - we had a goldie too - they are gorgeous, aren't they? I hope yours, Anne's and Malini's fur babies all keep getting better.  

Driver - hope you can get some Viagra - but keep an eye on it - DDH was always wanting to see what it was like!!!!!  

Sweetpea - we used to go on holiday near Fishguard. We're between Hereford and Worcester - so about 30 miles from the border. Well done for starting on the stims.     

Anna  and Mag     for this morning.     

LW - thinking of you packing and    that this is the time for you. 

   to LJ, Almond, Anna of C, Kate, Nix, Purple, Beachy, Steph, Tracey, WW, Pix, Swinny, Coco, LauraB, Ally, Jo, Fishy, HunyB, Zuri and all the other lovely Team PR lovely ladies.     

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all ,

Just a quickie from me 

Katherine- Happy Birthday hun  

Mags-   

AnnaSB- How you doing?  

Thanks for your messages for Holly  

Period came in full force last night so that's the end of that for this month

xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne        
**** sy xxx


----------



## Little Me

Mornign **** y


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning !!!!
   for ickle Holly today hun xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Katherine 
[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  [/fly]

Mag 

Anne - sorry the old bag got you! 

LW - can't believe you were stuck on a table with a breast feeder! I'm no prude but couldn't she go some where private!     Good luck for this tx!

Sweetpea - good luck for stimming!

Driver - sending thickening vibes to your lining! 

Morning RC et all

Just a quicky as I am so behind at work thanks to yesterday. Woke at 3.30pm so tested again. FR was still a faint line but stronger than yesterday (no need to squint!) and the CB digi said pregnant 1-3 weeks, which means 3-4 weeks. I am 4 weeks today. Just have to wait for tomorrow's bloods. Go in at 9am and should have the results for 3pm.
Not sure how I'm going to get through today (couldn't get to sleep after 3.30 either so I feel shattered). Thanks for all the sticky vibes, I need them. 
Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna- I am WILLING this to be your time


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna                  
**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Anne      hunny, hope ur ok 

Mags       for u 2 sweetheart  We will support u whatever u decide to do   

Morning **** y how u doing today sweetie 

Lightweight im gonna go chemist this morning and get some glucosamine and chrondroitin see if it helps. thanks for info hunny  Good luck for cycle sweetheart     

Sweetpea what a lovely name! Good luck with starting the stimms yes it is bl00dy fiddly isnt it? U will soon get the hang of it tho usually just as u come to ur last couple of injections 

Heapey



have a fantastic day sweetie, hope u get spoilt rotten 

Annasobroody have u done test this morning darling?   

Hello to littlejenny jomac wingwing purple pixie almond driver malini annaofc tracey steph laura miranda popsi donkey latestarter ally hunyb cocoruby and everyone else 

Right knee seems a lot better this morning tho still a bit stiff  left knee still painful and sore but i can cope with that. Load to do today wahsing ironing tidying dusting all exciting stuff   Have to pick my friends ickle girl up from school at 3.10 and bring her back here for a few years. My friend is taking her 14 year old to birmingham childrens hospital today cos she has a worrying overgrowth of gum across a couple of her teeth. We are hoping it is just a side effect from either growth hormone injections or oestrogen tablets she is taking to bring puberty on. Emily was diagnosed with leukemia at the early age of 2, had chemo but relapsed at 7, she then had a bone marrow transplant from her elder sister and went into remission. Although it has been 7 years the hospital will never class her as 100% cured. Im hoping with all my heart its just something simple and silly like a side effect or something.


----------



## shortie66

Crikey anna our posts crossed       winging there way to you    

Did try to do sticky vibes but cant do it


----------



## Overthemoon

Ooooh Anna, I am so excited for you, come on embie, snuggle in tightly                

Thank you for the thoughts RC, I hate packing and I've just seen the weather forecast for the next week in Istanbul - heavy rain and cool. I'd better swap my bikini for my waterproofs...  

Driver, good luck, alot can happen in only a few days so now you've stopped bleeding, I'm sure you'll have a nice snuggly lining ready for your embies by the time you have ET     

Mags   

Kate, you're borrowing your friends little one for a few years?! Can you share her   I really hope her sister is ok   The glucosamine and chrondroitin may take a few weeks to work but they areally are fab, stick with them. Are you taking anti-inflammatories too? Ice and heat packs may also help - 20 mins of ice then 20 mins of warm water bottle. I'm not sure decorating will have helped your knees, I'll send the multi-task boys round to finish off so you can rest.

LW xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi kate hun, yep, just want some nice news for my likkle Holly baby  

LW- Lots of luck for this cycle, hope it goes perfectly for you


----------



## shortie66

Lighweight ooops i meant hours     She is 6 and far older than her years.  I have never known a child eat so much so is always hungry and will eat whatever you give her apart from olives, she always tells people the only food she doesnt like is olives    No i dont think the decorating helped either, and i still have the lounge to do, i'll start that next week tho and give the injections a few more days to do their magic  

Anne any news on holly yet chick?


----------



## Little Me

Got to call after 2pm Kate hun x


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne -   for the horrible witch turning up &     for little holly.

Anna -    , it is sounding promising but I still won't say c*ngrats until you say I can  

Sweetpea - hope your stims are going Ok, I am a bad hand now at mixing menopur, 8 vials a day for 15 days and think i could do it with my eyes closed.

Sorry not a longer post really am snowed at work and trying not to get stressed so not much time to play  on here today


----------



## hunyb

Driver - everything crossed for your thick lining!  Not sure how to get viagra tbo but I reckon you'll manage .6mm now you've stopped bleeding....no probs   .  8 vials of menopur a day!!!!!!  Is that on the 600?  How many vials for 450?  I take it I will look like a pin cushion by the time I've finished!

Sweetpea - good luck with your stimms hun!  I am about 2 weeks behond you so no doubt will be pestering you for continuous advice along the way!  

Anna - I've everything crossed for your scan tomorrow!     

Mags - my heart goes out to you.    When I had my m/c last year I went in for a d&c and was collected from the epu but when I returned from the procedure it was too late at night to discharge me so they needed a bed for me....the only one they had was in a side room off the naternity ward!!!!! WTF!  Heartbreaking.   

Heapey - happy birthday!!!    

sorry no more personals...it's my last week at work before I start my new job and I have a final meeting in an hour with my boss to try and convince her I have done everything I was employed to do (I haven't obviously!)...or why I haven't done the things I was employed to do (infinitely harder as will involve a lot of blagging!)

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Huny - yep 8 vials is 600, 6 vials is 450, you have to do it in 2 injection once you go over 4 vials, so yes be prepared to look like a pincushion, it doesn't hurt though.   I only have to do 1 injection tonight, a relief after 3 per day (did not enjoy the cetrocide one for the last few days) and then no injections tomorrow.....whoooo hoooooo. Good luck with your meeting this afternoon.


----------



## Little Me

Good luck Huny wIth meeting  

am- XX


----------



## Wing Wing

Popsi  - I hope your furbaby is not too uncomfortable and that you are right with diagnosis. Good luck with the vet - traumatic times on this thread for our beloved pets. Hugs and good luck to them all!   

Hi Kate - how are the knees feeling today? Pixie is actually a very nice name so don't think yourself thick - just as long as you don't think my surname is Wing and my parents were too lazy to think of a first name for me so just copied my surname!!!! 

Hope your friend's little girl is ok. Gosh, the worry never stops does it?

Katherine - not another DE speech. I am sure nearly everyone on this thread has been given it and look how many take it up immediately so early on - NONE! Can you get a second opinion? I did and it really cheered me up and made me determined to try IVF this cycle - just to see. HAPPY BIRTHDAY for today! 

Hi Almond - great to hear from you. Thanks for the immune information. It seems a common problem to this thread. I wonder why it is not tested for BEFORE IVF treatment - would save a lot of money and heartache surely?

Hi Driver - hope that lining is coming along nicely . Daren't say anything about self prescription as I do it all the time but may not be a good idea with something so delicate. Well done for telling LJ that we WANT to hear about her pregnancy - I have tried but not sure she believes me!  It is just lovely to share good news isn't it?

As for baby asprin - hope you are more intelligent than me who asked an assistant for just that. She thought I meant I wanted to give a baby asprin!!!!   

Good luck Lightweight   . Travel safely. Will you be able to let us know how you get on?

Sweetpea - we can be PR cycle buddies as I start stims this eve. Gonna have to have 3 blo0dy injections - Decapeptyl, Puregon and Menopur - if that lot doesn't squeeze an egg out, there is no hope!  What a wonderful woman your cousin is. Smoking while pregnant - words fail me!!   

Good luck today Anna.     

Anne, let us know about Holly as soon as you do - hugs to her 

Huny - good luck with your work meeting.

Gotta run as supposed to be working through my lunch hour so can go to see an acupuncturist on Thurs afternoon. Does anyone have opinions on how helpful it actually is. I know it is a bit late for me as start stimming this eve but thought at least I could ask them some questions. To be honest am a bit worried as it does not seem to be a common practice here - only located 3 qualified acupuncturists in the entire country (ok, I guess there are only 500,000 people living in Lux but nonetheless&#8230;.!) Can wrongly administered acu actually do more harm than good? What should I be asking him? Any hints would be much appreciated!

WW X


----------



## Little Me

WW- Hun, I will Pm you an email directly from the woman I was getting my chinese herbs from about her "TCM style acupuncture" and how it differs from the other type of acu.
I personally didn't find acu did help or relax me BUT, as we all know, we're all different  
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Wing Wing - I think accupuncture is brilliant and it really helps me to relax (no mean feat!) It does depend on the individual person. I started seeing a guy who I did not like, the lady I see now is brilliant. In the Uk they belong the the national accupuncture council or something like that. There is probably some sort of european body too? 

Anna x 

ps She managed to make terrible period pain dissapear in one of our sessions. Came in, in agony, left with no pain!


----------



## Wing Wing

Thanks Anne and Anna for your views.

WW X


----------



## shortie66

Wingwing although i found acu relaxing whilst it was being done (especially the back massage after  ) i used to get really anxious and then sleepy when i got back home.  Only went for about 5 sessions in total as never to ec and would i do it again? No   No real reason apart from the fact that im not using my own eggs next time


----------



## Malini

to all you lovelies!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Katherine.  You didn't need that appt before your birthday but it is intriguing to me that the AMH test is taken so seriously by some NHS hospitals despite the fact that it is not recognised by NICE yet.....I think LJ's post about their thinly veiled motivations is spot on but I have been called cynical before  .  Hope you can celebrate despite the nagging awareness of IF that never leaves any of us.

Sweetpea - We were choosing between an affen and a chow when we chose Charlie!!  I'd love to see that pic. I bet she's a beauty.

Many, many thanks to you all for caring so kindly about my little man.  He is much, much better today.  He gave me a kiss this morning and has been naughty all day so is more himself and I am SOOOO relieved.

Driver - For thick lining for you I  

Good luck stimming women - let this be your turn.

Hope the day isn't too much agony for you Anna.  I am  

And dear Mag, I am sorry that that uniquely evil torture had to be endured.  I send you this   and hope for brighter times for you soon.

Anne - Hope the emotions of y'day's unwanted and uninvited aunt's arrival have eased.  You deserve your dreams, I hope you know that.

LW - We will travel with you, wish with you and look forward to your news if you have time/inclination to share.  

Kate - Hope those knees have you running the block tomorrow.  Sorry you've had to endure yet more pain, surely there is a lifetime quota?

Gotta dash gang... I've missed many of you in print but I carry you ALL with me everyday.  My dh thinks I have a collection of imaginary friends bc I start and finish too many of my stories to him with bits and pieces from on here.

Who cares eh  You're very real to ME.

M xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini said:


> My dh thinks I have a collection of imaginary friends bc I start and finish too many of my stories to him with bits and pieces from on here.
> Who cares eh You're very real to ME.


My DH is exactly the same 

I have never had so many people wishing me to be thick 

Question - If I were to self prescribe Viagra does anyone who has used it know what dose and is it just once or once a day?


----------



## hunyb

WW - just a quick note from the boffin....   there has been a review recently reporting that women who had acu between EC and ET were more likely 9sorry - can't remember by how much) to become pregnant than those who had not even if they had not been having acu before their ivf cycle.  My registrar gave me the reference at my very first appointment (she knew I was a researcher) and said even though the findings are preliminary there seems to be something in it. if you were desperate to read it i think if you google cochrane and acupuncture with ivf something comes up.  

right my meeting is now so better be off!

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - I was prescribed 4 25mg tablets a day - one every six hours. This is quite a high dose as my lining is pathetic - although they don't know why. They do warn that it shouldn't be taken if there is any history of heart problems. I didn't have any side effects, (much to DDH's disappointment!!!). Hope that helps.

WW - I had a few sessions of acu which helped me relax, grow my lining and bring my FSH down - she was also the one who diagnosed my gallstones, unlike the doctors who though it was an ulcer or a hernia!!

HunyB - hope your meeting goes well.

Kate       hun    

Malini - glad to hear your little one is on the mend and being naughty. DDH asks for a PR daily summary now!!!

Anne -     that the call goes OK.

CDWM on at the moment - still waiting for my Wii to be delivered - I want it NOW!!!   

 sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls.............phew, Holly made it through the op and is coming round nicely the nurse said    
Will know more later when we pick her up, lots of after care to discuss

Thanks for  all your love and support , as always


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - yeah for holly, still got everything crossed for her  

I am on a 3 hr conference call on one of my busiest days of the month  , sooooo dull......


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne - hip hip hurray for little Holly      
**** sy xxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne - yayyy for holly, u will have to give her loads of cuddles as part of recovery process   

Good news for emily too thankfully, its a surge in hormones from using oestrogen tablets that has caused the overgrowth of gum so nothing bad there i am so relieved obviously not half as relieved as her mom and dad tho    Going to pick hallie up from school and give her some tea then take her back over when we go to fat club.  Will prob be 10mins early at the school but dont really care


----------



## Jumanji

LW - I am of the view that expelling matter from a bodily orifice is something you should endeavour to do in private.  I know breastfeeding is perfectly natural but so is having a poo and we don't do that in full view of everyone do we?  I am so pleased you are planning hard for the Jinemed.  Really close now - we are all   for you!

Mag - I am really sorry they expect you to go to the EPU; some hospital planning really amazes me. Fertility clinics often seem to be next door to the pregnancy scanning unit or something.  I think expecting you to troop along to the EPU is grossly insensitive and warrants a complaint.   The trouble is those affected such as you are hardly going to be emotionally ready to draft out a letter of complaint.  And so hospitals continue to behave like this even though it is clearly distressing to many patients.   I am so sorry you are feeling low.  Please know that it WILL pass and hopefully you can get some answers on the immunes issue.  You will be missed at the party but it is very understandable that you want to stay away. 

Driver - if it helps my sister was prescribed baby aspirin throughout her cycle and up until 34 weeks of pregnancy (for her this meant the whole way through!!).  She had no clotting issues - this was purely to encourage blood flow and, in the beginning, thicken her lining.  The doctor said that there was some, albeit limited, evidence that this could encourage a healthy pregnancy but they key things was that it couldn't do any harm unless you have some specific bleeding disorders.

Sobroody Anna - you are not being ungrateful; how you feel is very understandable given your history.  Sorry your friend didn't quite get the point - or maybe she did but is too embarrassed to say so.  I hope that is the case!  thinking of you for tomorrow and hoping all is well.  It sounds as though today's tests were good.  What meds are you taking?   

Rural Chick - I miss my old doggie too; the remaining family dog is pushing 18 now as well so I worry about her a bit too.  With the camping - I hadn't been for years and years but it was fun!     

Pixie - I don't mind arranging the name badges if it helps; you have done rather a lot of organising!        

Malini - lovely image of Charlie enjoying Thursday mornings!  He is such a handsome boy! 

Kate - how are the knees today?

Nix - hello there! 

Miranda - how is Robert doing now?

Popsi - any news on your pup at the vet?  

Anne - sorry AF arrived.  Glad Holly made it through!!  Tiddles and Posy are thinking of her.  Well - Tiddles might be but I am not at all sure much thought passes through Posy's head. 

Heapy - Happy Birthday to you!! I hope you are ok today and haven't let the "only option DE" speech get to you.  Remember most of our success stories have heard the same thing.   

Almond - it is really good to see you!  I am sure that many people will find the immunes information extremely helpful.  I hope you are doing ok.   

Sweetpea - let's hope your follies develop nicely!      I've seen the smoking pregnant ladies as well!    

HunyB - I cannot believe you woke up in the maternity ward after a D&C. what were they thinking?   Good luck with the meeting today.

Wing Wing - good luck with the acu!  I hope you enjoy it. 

Ally - I hope today is a brighter day for you; we are all thinking of you. 

Beachy - hello sweetness! 

Steph - how is dear little Vivvy?

Donkey - hope school is going well this week!

Laura - hope your pet spider is still safe and well!

Purple - I assume you are still enjoying the beach!

Fishy - how are you doing?

CocoRuby - I hope you are coping ok; it really isn't long to wait for that scan now! 

love to everyone I have missed.

OK - since you have all been so kind as to ask I will give a brief pregnancy update and then shut up again.  I will be 23 weeks tomorrow and am feeling fine. Junior's mid-term scan was last week and all looked great.  The scan confirmed we are definitely having a little boy!  DP has just been able to feel him move a bit which is nice. 

We are having a BBQ on Saturday and spent an eye-watering 222 pounds for an ocado delivery on Friday. Naturally, it's mostly alcohol!!


----------



## Malini

Which you can't drink LJ!!!! Yep my boy is handsome (thank you). I use him to distract onlookers from my steroid weight gain and hormonal spotty face - and it works  .

So thrilled Anne about Holly and for you Kate that the little one's complaints have been explained and can be mended. Enjoy feeding up her sister.  It must be my half-Indian genes but I love seeing kids eat and look healthy for it.

WW - I reckon there is something to the acu before and after ET, and additional treatments if it can be arranged.  There was a study, however, that showed rushing around madly to get said acu support can also detract from its benefit so I would say if it is easy then do it but don't kill yourself.  Mr T, who is OCD on his good days, says it can't harm you and if it helps then great!

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

That's great news Kate hun  

Malini- You crack me up    

Thanks LJ xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Malini - yes, I will benefit from about 20% of what we spent but I have become quite the expert on smoothies and fruit juices!  Charlie is adorable.  You don't see many chows around; I always think they look like little lions!


----------



## hunyb

LJ - i must be a complete moron - I didn't even know you were pg! Where the hell have I been!  Glad your little boy is coming along nicely! 

Driver - I found this website on vaginal viagra suppositories which I thought was interesting although they don't say what the dose was (http://www.storknet.com/cubbies/infertility/exgs1.htm). When I started taking DHEA I emailed Mr Rutherford (the main consultant for those of you not at Leeds) and asked him what he thought and gave him a few references of papers I had found on it's efficacy. Believe it or not he actually wrote back!  He said that he too had read the evidence on DHEA and although he couldn't prescribe it he had no problems with me continuing to take it. I'm not sure as I haven't been there very long but I wonder whether this indicates Leeds might be quite open to 'evidence' so if you could get hold of a paper or two (one of those refereces is on that webpage) maybe they would prescribe it? Just an idea though.....Failing that you could find out where this guys clinic is (from the webpage) and ask where you could buy some online?

just got back from my meeting with my boss...i am truly the queen of blag! Managed to pad out 50 minutes no problem by getting her to talk about her holiday in canada for most of it!

/links


----------



## Jumanji

HunyB - you are not a moron! I deliberately keep quiet about it on this thread cos it was all nauseatingly easy and natural for me.


----------



## Ourturn

LJ - A boy...how wonderful! You can start thinking of names and buying blue stuff! I have always said that I would want find out so I knew what clothes to buy and how to decorate the nursery...I say no to neutrals! So are you due around Christmas? Poor kid will have xmas and b-day pressies all in one!   Your bump will be huge at the party! 
I am on baby aspirin (take it everyday throughout my cycle as directed by my consultant...some say it interferes with implantation but I now believe this is not the case!) 25mg steroids started yesterday (should be on 20mg according to Dr Quenby in Liverpool but this is a blanket perscription she gives everyone, 25mg is the minimum Dr ******* prescribes, so I can't see 5mg extra hurting) 100 of Tinzaparin by injection (started last night, consultant told be to wait until tomorrow to see if my levels are rising, but I took it from 10dpo with my longest lasting pg, so can't see it hurting...others take it from ov) and high does folic acid (for past 2.5 years) I also take, Zita West vits + dha, maca, spirulina, royal jelly and tumeric suplements (as recommended on the fab site Pixie found). Bet you wish you hadn't asked! 
We had a bbq for my Mum and spent a fortune too. You should have some interesting 'moctails'. Nigella has some interesting recipes. 

Anne - Great news re Holly! Do you have pet insurance? Must be costing a fortune otherwise


----------



## Little Me

Hi Anna, nope, no insurance  , I think after today we'll be up to about £500.00  
Then if she has to stay at the vets rather than the cattery while we're on hols that between £8.00 / £15.00 a night....I feel a bit of haggling needs to be made with the vet


----------



## Jumanji

Anna - Kate was specifically told that *low dose * aspirin will NOT interfere with implantation (painkiller dose aspirin might but a single normal dose aspirin tablet is about 4 times the daily low dose and you usually take 2 or 3 every 4-6 hours for pain so we are talking about a *massive* dose difference!). Both her twins managed to implant into a "thin" lining so I think you can feel wholly reassured!


----------



## Ourturn

LJ - so my consultants disagree about taking low dose aspirin prior to a +ive test. Its a minefield. I am not worried and will continue with it. 

Anne - how many cats do you have, 2? I insure my kitty for just £7 per month with M & S...will be changing though as not only do you have to pay an excess but for the 1st 10% of treatment too! Our lab costs us a fortune to insure (£32 per month, it is very good though) but labs are adventurous and prone to getting into accidents and certain ailments so I'm sure we will have to claim at some point and its a lifetime policy, which means if he got arthritis for example, they would carry on paying our for the rest of his life (other policies will pay for one year and then your stuck as no one else will insure a pre existing condition!)


----------



## Pixie75

Hello ladies, 

Anna: Looking good hon.   I'm dying to jump up and down but I'll be good and won't do that until you give us the go ahead!  

Anne: Great news honey! I'm SO pleased to hear Holly's op went well and she'll be home soon.  

Heapey: Happy birthday! Hope you are having a lovely day.

LW: Thanks for your advice honey. She called me this morning and we've arranged to meet on Thursday at 6.30. To be honest I don't really like the brands they have but if she offers me a good salary then I can sacrifice!  She was also very complementary to me on the phone and said she'd been after me for a long time and really loves my work and very excited to meet me. I never heard such words from my 2 cow bosses!! 
I can't believe you are almost there. How long will you be staying in Istanbul for? It's around 27C at the moment so I don't think you'll have bad weather next week?

Mag: I am so sorry you are feeling low.  

Driver: 3 hours conference call? WTF?? What can you even talk about for all that time, what if you need to go to the loo, do you take the phone with you? 

LJ: Thanks for your kind offer.  Are you sure you are OK to arrange the badges? Let me know if you can't and I'll get one of my interns to sort them out! 

Almond: Thanks for all that info hon, you are a star. I'm seeing Dr G tomorrow. 

Kate: Hope your ikkle knees are better today hon. 

Busy at work *again*  and I know I will be until these silly shows end. 
I managed to ship some blood over to CHR this morning!  They'd like to check various things including my AMH again. I'm seeing Dr Gorgy tomorrow for immunes as well - at this rate I'll have no blood in my veins! CHR is also willing to discuss my immune results if I wanted to. They are really great people to deal with I must say.

Lots of love & hugs to everyone.

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Thanks lovely Pix   
Don't blame you for at least having a chat, you never know hun 

AnnaSB- I have 3  hun, Holly 16, Oscar 6 and Charlie 5 months
I think I will look at a good policy for the boys actually, but with Holly now, her probs are pre existing so she wouldn't be  covered.
I didn't know you had a puss cat too, thought it was just lovely doggy   x


----------



## Jumanji

OK - below is the party list giving FF names. The badges will feature both FF and real names.  Where I have put a "?" can you let me know your name please!  You can do this privately by PM or openly on the thread - I don't mind.  If I don't hear from you, I will be chasing!  

If there is no "?" by your name it means I know your name.  I didn't want to list everyone's real names here though since I think I know some only from ** and they may want them kept quiet here.

With "Catherine" I am not sure who this means so could she identify herself please!  I think it is either Heapy or Rural Chick but I am not sure!  I need to know to put the right FF name on the badge!

anyone who is coming and not on the list below please advise too! 

Laura
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Slycett 
Pix 
Tracey
CocoRuby 
Sobroody 
Anne 
Purple 
Ally 
Jo 
Lainey 
Swinny 
Beachgirl 
Fishface - ?
LJ 
Miranda 
Wing Wing - ? 
Latestarter 
Catherine - is this Rural Chick or Heapy?  I have a feeling both are C/Katherines but I could be totally wrong! 
Nix 
Driver – maybe 
Steph – maybe 
AnnaofC - maybe


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi LJ
I'm Catherine and Heapey is Katherine!
Thanks for doing this for us and for your bump update - it's so exciting!!
   to everyone - my Wii's just been delivered!!!!!        
 sy xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - Ahhh Hollie is an old lady! I have a lovely tabby with white bits (looks like the iams cat) who is nearly 10. I say lovely...looking, she is an anti social madam. We only see her at meal times in the summer months, she hunts all day and night and leaves 'presents' on our door step. Now the nights are getting cooler she hurtles up the stairs and onto the underfloor heating in the bathroom or onto our bed (the pooch is not allowed upstairs, she is!). At the weekends she will climbs onto the side roof and miaws out our bedroom to be let in and has a fuss but that's it! Affection but on her terms once or twice per week! She was like this before we got benji. SHe doesn't hiss at him, but will not hang around him either! I got her when she was around 4 months. We think some kids kicked her in the stomach. She was discovered in a shed in the height of winter and was at deaths door. Think that's why she's still very wary of strangers. 

Driver - surely you must get a loo break? 

Pix - Hotel Chocolat! If that was me I would have scoffed the lot! (but then there's a reason you're so lovely and slim! On the other end of the scale I have very little self control) Thorntons were my faves, until DH bought me a box of hotel c when af arrived one time....he cannot buy anything else now   
Hopefully I can let you jump and down tomorrow after my 2nd hcg result. 

I am carving all things carb a good sign I think...last night we had chicken kievs and oven chips...I can't STAND chicken kieves normally and never have oven chips in the house. I only eat wholegrain bread but I really want white toast  

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Just a quickie to say hello and to Anne that I'm glad Holly is ok x

LJ woohoo a boy, fabulous news, will have to try and read Big Jenny x


----------



## Ourturn

RC - meant to say congrats on the Wii...you will luuuuvre it. You must get the 'Ravin Rabbits TV' Game its brilliant and you can use the wii balance board with it. DH bought it me for Xmas and I was constantly on it.


----------



## beachgirl

Anna     lots of good luck vibes hun x


----------



## Jumanji

RC - in the list we also have a Katharine!!  Not confusing at all.  So you are the one coming to the party but not Heapy (unless you can make it Heaps) right?

I have adjusted those with "?" since Pix has told me a couple more names!


----------



## Spuds

Girls - its me again - the phantom 'dropper inner'  - have been in hibernation from all things with the f word in them since first ivf cycle failed in May - feel dreadful for not keeping in touch but went a bit off the rails  etc.

Have got to get back on track - (not least because liver is asking for a transplant)  !!

Hope everyone is doing ok - you've been in my thoughts and prayers - sorry been suck a slack ff 

It'll take a while to get back up to speed - have started with the boring diet and putting the wine back in the fridge 

Sending loads of  

Jerseyspuds
XXX


----------



## mag108

Kate: Gosh, hope the little on is ok, thats a worry. It's gr8 the 6yrold eats so well! Glad at least 1 knee is bit better, So you might lean a little!

Sweetpea - Hope stimms are going well

Anne: all my prayers to the universe for little Holly, glad Holly’s op went well 

Driver: sending you lots of lining thickening vibes! I love that 'thick' comment! Soz I cant help on advice

Heapey - happy birthday!!!  

Hunyb:Thanks for your kind words. Your m/c exp sounds awful. They just dont really get it do they, lumping us all in together. Good luck with that meeting

Almond –Many thanks for the immune information. Particularly interesting to me at the moment

WW: I see an acupuncturist who sepcialises in IF issues. Its so hard to know how beneficial it is, there are contradictory reports. But I find it supportive and trust the evidence that it has helped with IVF. I get to have a little chat about everything before tx and thats helpfulif only for the fact that its an alt view to regular medicine (who dont always get things right either). I reckon it keeps my fsh lower, it def helped lower it

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Katherine.  


Thanks LJ. I am thinking of drafting a letter. I have had so many bad situations in these places. I am delighted to hear that you are doing well in your pregnancy! And it's a little boy!


Thanks Malini. I know what you mean about 'imaginary friends'. Sometimes I want to say..I know someone who...then I stop myself and remember it's a FF...

X Swinny

Welcome back Jerseyspuds

Howdy to everyone else

Looking forward to a large vino, some homemade tart  and some blob out TV

X


----------



## popsi

hiya lovely ladies

Hope your all ok sending         to all of you wonderful people xx

anne.. glad your little fur baby is doing well xx

for those that asked about mine, we went to the vets today and she has to have x-rays and an operation on Thursday to remove the lump thats on her chest.. i thought it would be a little cut but we have been told NO its going to be a whopper of a scar again bless her, this will be her 6th operation (2 new cruciate ligaments, she was neutered, and had a heamatoma in her ear which had to be operated on twice !!) I hate her being ill but sooo hope that its not cancer when they analyse the lump xxx

love you all you girls.. sorry i am hopeless as personals but know your with me all the time xx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

Anna - OMG OMG, that's amazing news and I think what you're doing will be fine honey. Can't wait to see what your levels are tomorrow. This is such lovely news to brighten us all up. Wishing you all the luck and love in the world chick     

Kate - Hope you're feeling a bit better my love  

LJ - Congratulations a beautiful baby boy. You'll be able to start properly getting ready now   
Ouch...yep I am one of those burnt by my bitter experience at st Mary's. That clinic should be bl**dy closed down. They're a complete bunch of incompetent a**holes   I've never seen those articles but I couldn't agree more with them!!

Mags - Oh my love you are so very welcome and I am so sorry that you had that experience this morning  

Driver - Hang in there matey. I am willing this to be the one for you   

Mirra - How's our baby Boblet??

Anne - I was so relived to get your email this afternoon. Well done Holly what a brave, brave girl  

LW - good luck  

Heapey - Hope you've had a lovely birthday my love xx

Well, after Sam's post the other day I went into overdrive and decided that too much of what she said rang true. I now think that my problem is with immunes and that I've got to try and get something positive out of what's just happened.Anyway to cut a long story short I've contacted Dr Gorgy and made an appointment to see him on the 5th of October. Booked our train tickets and a hotel so all systems are go. I need a plan to get me moving forward and lets hope we get some answers from this. Who knows with the right treatment and going for tubal flushing, we may have a chance I've also arranged an appointment with my GP to see if there are any tests which he would be willing to do for us to try and cut the costs.

Was back at work yesterday and like you all said, it wasn't as bad as I'd built it up to be in my head. Had a little weepy moment with some of my close girly colleagues, but then throwing myself back into work (and there was tons of it) gave my brain (which aches) something else to focus on.

What this does mean though is that I won't be able to make the FF Christmas Do and so I am so so sorry that I won't be down there to join all of you lovely ladies. Paul and I are hoping to maybe have 2 weeks away at the end of Jan and so the fact that i've had to have annual leave to come down to see Dr gorgy means that I haven't got enough hols to make the friday. I am gutted but I really hope that you all have an amazing day and have a few drinks for me   

Anyway, better go as Paul is home now so better get some tea out.

Love and massive hugs to all my lovely friends on team PR. Sorry for lack of personals

Sarah xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening ladies,

LJ - thank you for the baby update, we all care about you and really don't care how you conceived so please keep us updated, you must have been so pleased at the scan, and a baby boy how fab (I am so used to baby boys I don't actually know what I would do if I ever had a girl, everyone I know has boys)

Popsi -  

Mag - I am having homemade scones (made by my Mum not me) and blob out TV as well (no wine though  )

Jerseyspuds - welcome back

Swinny - glad to hear your first day back at work went ok and that you have taken some positive steps forward on the immunes issues.  

Sweetpea - hows stims going? Hope you are ok.

Malini - my DH had a bit of a go this evening that I tell you all everything I am thinking and feeling but not him, I tried to explain that I do tell him but don't want to whine on all the time, I was feeling really rough on Sunday and told him that in the morning but then didn't mention it again so he said he was shocked when I told the dr on Monday how ill I had been feeling.

Pix / LW - I have never had Hotel C chocolates and I am a chocoholic am I missing out??

WW - I have 2 totally different experiences from 2 different acupuncturists, one I loved and the other I hated so it can really vary from one to another. Hope yours is a good one.  

I have been tempted over the last couple of weeks to send the empty arms link from the intro thread to the friends of ours who sat us at the table from hell at their wedding while we were in the middle of our last tx (don't look at it if you are feeling the slightest bit emotional though as it had me in floods), now DH has just had an email saying they are expecting their 2nd baby, I don't know what to do, I can't bring myself to phone and congratulate them, just too emotional at the moment, but if I text I know she will phone me, what do I do.........I feel so selfish.....


----------



## Donkey

Hi Almond, good to see you  

LW good luck we will be with you across the miles!!  

Good luck to you and your cousin sweatpea, hope that scan is good.  

Mags, I’m so sorry you had to deal with such insensitive, thoughtless people.    

Happy Birthday Heapey have a great day.   

Popsi, my mistake..I’m cat obsessed at the moment.  I hope he gets better soon.  While we’re talking about dogs, lots of love to your furbaby too Malini.  

Anna it’s looking good.  We are all praying for sticky vibes.  

Hi Kate, listen to LW and look after your knees!!  LW can you send the decorators to mine after please?  

WW I have found acu has really helped my period pain which was so severe I’d be bedridden for a couple of days and now I can walk.  I don’t really enjoy it but the lady is lovely and it helps.    

LJ wonderful news that you are doing so well and how exciting you know it’s a boy and you can plan the nursery.  We love to hear you news please don't hold back.  How about a ticker?  

Driver sorry I meant to say last night but I was so tired I had prognyva from EC to thicken my lining and it worked.  You could ask for that??  Glad the bleeding has stopped.  

RC and LJ school is going well although manic as usual.  My scar / insides really ache/cramp in the evening but I’m sure that’s just the healing. 


Well my parent’s cat turned up in the middle of the night fit and well and my cat Bertie definitely has disc problems and has to rest.  HOW  So things are improving  

Anne good news for Holly.  

Take care all
xx


----------



## sweetpea74

Evening ladies, and wow this thread moves fast it is soooo hard to keep up after just one day!

Mags - here's sending you loads of     after what you've been through and I hope your enjoying your vino and homemade tart this eve..mmmmn sounds lovely!

RuralChick - scuse me for being a bit tick but what does your sig   sy mean?? I cant find that bum piccy on the emoticons so i found the nearest thing to it! Oh and you'll love the Wii - we've got one and love playing mariokarts plus the wiifit...

Anna/SB - ooohhh its sounding like good news!! Well make sure you keep us posted, sending you lots of positive sticky vibes and  

Kate - thanks for your good wishes and glad to hear that at least one knee is feeling better!

Swinny - so sorry to see what you've been through but glad you have a plan now and hopefully you'll get some answers....

Driver - how's it going? And I cant believe you've been using 8 vials of menopur!! I thought 6 was bad enough! Plus I only inject once  - i use one needle with two vials of water to the six vials of menopur - does that sound about right?? Well thats what the clinic said to do and i guess its easier than two injections..oh and i've just seen your post - maybe send that text to your expectant friends tomorrow, you'll prob be more up for a chat after a good nights's sleep if she rings back then...

HunyB - pester away!  

WingWing - yeah for the PR cycle buddies - what stimms are you on and have you been given definite dates for EC and ET etc? I know nothing about mine because I guess it all depends on whether mine and my cousins cycles are in sync and whether I have any eggs first! !

Malini - oh our little ellie the affen is so cute - not many people have heard of an affenpinscher so it was nice to see you do! Glad to hear too that your lil fella is fighting fit and being naughty!

AnneG - glad to hear Holly is ok and here's to a speedy recovery.

LJ - wow a baby boy how exciting! It is lovely to hear about peoples pg's here I reckon cause it gives us all hope! 

Popsi - fingers crossed for thursday and for the results....how's the adoption process going?? I had an initial consultation with our local council early last year (in may 08 i think it was) before I knew my cousin would offer to be a surrogate and do you know what - I am still waiting to hear back from them as to the next steps! (they dont know we're trying ivf) - has your process been a lengthy one and did you go through the council?? 

hey Pixie and free chocolate eh - what a great job you've got! (must admit i've not heard of HC chocs either - what are we missing out on?!)

Donkey - thanks for your well wishes - cousin and I both have a scan this coming monday the 14th (which will be nice as she lives down brighton way and i am in wales so it'll be great to have a catch up at the clinic!) but we'll be on tenterhooks til then.....

Happy birthday Heapey - hope you enjoyed the cake!  

hi to everyone else - must dash now but will try and get online again tomorrow- it does get pretty addictive this ff lark doesnt it?!

bye for now sweetpea x


----------



## popsi

hiya sweetpea.. our adoption went really well, we went with our local authority and made the first inital enquiries back in august 08 and we were approved in July 09 .. so not too bad really when you consider that included the courses, homestudy and then the wait for approval panel.. the waiting now is the hardest for our forever family to come home... good luck with your treatment honey xx

love to everyone else.. having a few wines tonight as pi$$ed off as I have been refused a day off on Friday to care for our furbaby.. I am not happy as others seem to get days off for playing bl00dy golf.. so me thinks there will be serious words and possibly fighting tomorrow


----------



## shortie66

Popsi want me to come down and smack em one   

Hello to everyone sorry no perso's tonight im knackered.  Hot flushed face and neck and boiling hot, have just discovered they are side effects of the steroid injections - lovely     BUT am now walking upstairs like a proper person instead of a 90 year old (well still slightly gingerly, but better than before  )


----------



## AoC

sobroody1 said:


> ps She managed to make terrible period pain dissapear in one of our sessions. Came in, in agony, left with no pain!


Similar here - turned up with one of my blinding nudge-me-and-I'll-throw-up headaches, and she stuck a needle in my head (not as bad as it sounds!) and TURNED IT OFF. I've never known anything like it! Didn't even have the dragging tiredness for 48 hours that I usually get.

Also found it relaxed me, and made it easier to cope with the stresses of treament. The Zita standard is, I Think, a couple of treatments during D/R, weekly during stimms, either side of ET, and one more in the later half of the 2WW.

It also helped with my stimming. Day 10 scan I had 2 tiny follies, talked them into continuing, had an acu treatment, went back two days later, and had nine follies of good size. No scientific proof it's linked, but I think it helped.

Hooray for Holly!

Ravin Rabbits is genius... ggg

Driver, FWIW I'd text and then not answer if she rings.

Hope your knees continue to improve, Sarah!


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Am in awe of LittleJenny -again - and her great personals, there is no way I can keep up but will say a few!  

Talking of LittleJenny - congrats on your baby boy, how wonderful!  I bet you can't wait to meet him x

Swinny, glad your first day back at work wasn't quite as bad as you thought, I think you are right, it can give you something to focus on.  

Hunyb, well done for winging it today - and for getting the big cheese at Leeds to answer you back!  Get you!  

Sobroody, good luck for tmrw    I am tempted to do another hcg test but am going to wait til scan.  I'm impressed with all the vits and supplements you take - I just about manage folic acid and brazil nuts..I must read up more but I find it so confusing and don't get me started on immunes....

Pixie, well done on arranging to meet your headhunter lady tomorrow - fingers crossed they can offer you what you want!  And now I know how you stay slim - giving away all your choccy freebies    As I'm not going to the gym at the mo and not watching how much I eat, the pounds are already piling on - am only barely fitting into a size 10  

Heapey, hope you had a great birthday!

AnnaG, glad Holly is on the mend, shame af had to arrive  

Hi Wing Wing - I agree, great name!  I didnt like acu at all, was struggling to relax at the time (during my clomid cycles) so I felt like I was being really lazy just lying there, so it was really stressing me out which it wasn't meant to do at all!  I think I'd probably feel better about it this time round though, so I'd consider it I think x  Wot's it like to live in Luxembourg btw?  Am trying to persude dh (stick in the mud) that I want to live abroad b4 I am too old (probably am already!)

Hi Driver, I've got my fingers crossed for your lining to become lovely and thick in the next few days  

Mags and Ally, hope you are feeling better?  

Hi Donkey, purps, Almond, beachgirl, Rural Chick (Katherine!), Laura and peas, Kate and knees, sweetpea, popsi, malini and lightweight..and everyone else!

Not a lot happening with me, am still getting af pains on and off - sometimes some really sharp stabbing pains in the abdomen (mainly one side) which worries me a bit - and some (.)(.) pain.  It's all on and off though and from what I've read, it is normal to have this in early pregnancy.  Does anyone know when it stops though - half the time I am convinced I'm just about to get af and I'm not sure how long it's 'normal' to get these af pains for?   

Thanks ladies x


----------



## H&amp;P

Coco Ruby said:


> As I'm not going to the gym at the mo and not watching how much I eat, the pounds are already piling on - am only barely fitting into a size 10


I am sorry but size 10 and the piggy emoticon are not allowed in the same sentence, I am only just squeezing into size 14's and I'm not pregnant. 



AnnaofCumberland said:


> Driver, FWIW I'd text and then not answer if she rings.


Anna - that's exacly what I did 

Pix - just been on the Hotel Chocolat website, yummy my mouth is watering just reading and looking at the pictures, I need to get into Leeds city centre and find the shop, it's DH's birthday next Friday and he is definately getting some of his as a treat (as long as he shares it)


----------



## Züri

Evening lovely ladies, blimey you girls can natter natter natter, I have had to just skim read fast through about 10 pages of posts so am sorry if i miss any big news but the biggest news I saw was *Sarah*!! keeping all crossed for tomorrow!

*Mag's *so sorry they had you on a wild goose chase 

*Pix* brill on being head hunted - must be a nice feeling x

*Anne* glad Holly is home x

*LJ* - yes I know 35 is not old and after last year and earlier this year being desperate for something to happen before i was 35 I now don't seem to care as much - I have just emailed my doc and asked to postpone till March, hope it's not too late and they're OK with it - how are you doing by the way? I know you don't like to talk about it but it would be lovely to hear any news, how many week? big bump? know what flavour etc.... PM me if you'd prefer xx

*WW* sorry you had a row with DH, seems to be something in the weather i think making DH's into complete and utter d!cks! 

*Kate *how's you knees

big kisses to Malini, Lightweight, Purps, Lainey, Steph, Miranda, Fishface, RC, AnnaofC, Donks, Beachy, Ally, Alli, Driver, Popsi, Swinny, Nix, Almond, Laura, Tracy, cocoRuby, and everyone else, sorry my memory has packed in now!

Nothing to report from me apart from postponing till March maybe oh and also my dad's really ill - another reason why i'm not really ready to start as he is going to be very ill for several months we are guessing, I just don't think I could handle both right now

xx


----------



## popsi

kate.. yes please honey that would be good .. as they cant sack you LOL !! and i will make sure your cared for well when they put you in custody in the court    lol xxx

i agree with driver.. I wish i was a size 10 LOL !! you can put the piggy next to my 16/18 lol xxx

  all round.. bit piddled now xx


----------



## Züri

oooh Driver has just updated me with LJs news, sorry for not reading proper and only skimming - lovely news LJ congrats xxx

oh and thanks Driver for letting me know  xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri - I am pleased you have come to a decision you can be happy with, I think you really do need to be in the right place to go through a cycle of IVF  , I am so sorry to hear your dad is ill, we are all here for you when you need us, I definately think you have made the right choice, and you ARE YOUNG!!! You have plenty of time, next March will be here before you know it.  

Right really must go to bed now, I am sure DH is monitoring how much time I spend on here  .

Thought the bleeding was coming back as had really bad tummy cramps again but so far so good, HCG shot done, roll on 9am Thursday.

Night night all.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Zuri -    for your dad

Driver -     for Thurs!!!  p.s. used to be a 10, belly probably makes me a size 12 / 14 now if that's any consolation!!


----------



## Pixie75

DRIVER225 said:


> Pix - just been on the Hotel Chocolat website, yummy my mouth is watering just reading and looking at the pictures, I need to get into Leeds city centre and find the shop, it's DH's birthday next Friday and he is definately getting some of his as a treat (as long as he shares it)


Oh no what have I done!!   I blame LW though, she introduced me to it!

Zuri: Thanks hon. No baby yet but at least I have a career! 

Coco: Girls are right I've never come across a size 10  ! Girls Coco is a very very slim lady, don't believe a word she says!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi - sorry you have a mean employer   

Sweetpea - my clinic said for x6 amps you need x2 injections, 1 amp water to 3 powders 

Donkey - so glad your parents cat came back 

Driver - I think you should send the link...it might stop them pushing the pg in your face   I don't get some people  

Swinny - sorry you can't make the party, you will be missed   Sounds like you are taking v positive steps! 

Zuri - hope you're Dad gets better   

Coco - not sure about those pains..maybe its your uterus streching? 

Hi Mag Driver, Pix, Popsi and welcome back Jerseyspuds

Nighty night all  

Anna x


----------



## popsi

sobroody.. thats what you get for working for the stupid government !!!    hope your taking good care of yourself

pix  ... hiya sweetie.. thanks for letting us know how gorgeous coco is   ... any news on your email hunx


----------



## shortie66

Zuri - hugs for your dad sweetheart       and some for you too hunny      You have done what is right for you and that is all that matters    

What what who's a size 10    

I might get one leg in a size 10 if im lucky     

Hiya pix sobroody coco popsi driver annaofc and welcome back jerseyspuds


----------



## Pixie75

Night Anna    Ps: Thanks for your compliment earlier on but you too are a lovely looking lady who is ideal weight xx

Popsi : Yes hon, I'm meeting them on Thursday at 6.30   Don't like interviews but in our industry interviews are more like chat than anything else really. Once I've had an interview with, not sure if you know this lady from "Mary the queen of shops", (I think that's what the programme is called anyway!) who invited me to her house and was in her PJ's and lied down on a sofa the whole time during my interview   

Kate:


----------



## Spuds

Slycett, Mags n Driver  - thanks for the welcome back - much appreciated. 

Slowly catching up on everyones news  

Pixie - helloooo - can you put my name down for the get together in Nov - are the DH DP's invited to this one ? would be so good to meet up with you lot and put names to names   - me and DH live in Crystal Palace so if anyone needs a double room - we have one spare - you may have to fight the two moggies for it but they will make you really welcome too  

Anne G - how are you doing ? xx

Lots of Love to all

Its good to be back  

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

sorry I've been so quiet and no time for personals but Vivvy has been really unsettled with constipation on and off the last few days so not had so many opportunities to get online - she seems a bit better today, poor little scrap!

Anna (Sobroody) - yay!!!! what excellent news!  sooo pleased for you and sending you lots of sticky velcro vibes    - hope beta test tomorrow brings great news 

Going to post updated list but am sure there are some errors on it - please let me know if I have anything wrong - thanks! 

Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Almond*
2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - ET ??/08/09 *AnnaofCumberland*3rd IVF - Gateshead - start 05/10/09 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Heapey*1st IVF cancelled due to progesterone too high - now exploring clinics... appointments at St Mary's, CARE and ARGC *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*Lightweight*3rd ICSI - July 2009 - Jinemed - fly out to Turkey 28/07/09 *MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Rural Chick*2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus due to start October 2009 (1st IVF at Lister in APril abandoned due to lack of response) *Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Driver 225*
2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - currently stimming *HunyB*
1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - currently downregging *Wing Wing*3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - currently stimming - scan 14/09/09 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Lincs Jax*8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *PamLS* 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rose39* 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - tested positive 13/04/09 but missed/mc & ERPC 16/05/09  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair* 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
4th IVF - June '09 - currently stimming - EC 30/06/09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*2nd IVF - July/August 2009 - 2 eggs collected/1 fertilised - tested negative 20/08/09  *Emmachoc*Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  *Latestarter* 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*3rd IVF/ICSI - SP - ARGC - July 2009 - 1 embie - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 egg - 1 embie transferred - tested negative  *Purple72*4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs - 2 embies transferred 18/07/09 - AF arrived 26/07/09 - tested negative  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinny*3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in March 2010 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - now awaiting matching *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Babyspoons/Spoony*  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - first scan 10/08/09 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  natural surprise! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Bugle* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - tested positive 24/08/09 - first scan ??/08/09 *Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Coco Ruby*1st IVF - Lister - LP - EC 14/08/09 - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*LittleJenny*  natural surprise! May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09 - due 06/01/10*Mag108*  natural surprise! August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - late August 2009 *Minttuw*  on 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - first scan 21/08/09 *Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Nikki2008*  after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM - due ??/??/09 (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *Pin*  - natural surprise! due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Peewee55*  natural surprise! just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE), following 1st OE IVF where no eggs collected - due ??/??/09 *Sam22*  natural surprise! June 2009 after 1st IVF April '09 - Lister - was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months - immune tx with Dr Gorgy - due ??/??/10 *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
 natural surprise! while downregging for 3rd IVF - September 2009 - beta test 10/09/09 *Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *Droogie (Heather)*
 Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts*EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*EBW*  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Kitykat*
 - name TBC - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *Ophelia*  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH*Stephjoy*  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie


----------



## AoC

DRIVER225 said:


> I am sorry but size 10 and the piggy emoticon are not allowed in the same sentence, I am only just squeezing into size 14's and I'm not pregnant.


I'm with Driver!   And I'm speaking as someone who's a size 14/16, and used to be bursting out of a size 20....



DRIVER225 said:


> Anna - that's exacly what I did


See, I knew we were alike.... 

   Zuri

Damnit, I've run out of time. I'll be back!


----------



## Züri

I also agree with everyone, size 10? I'd kill to be a size 10! last time i was that size I was 18! and that was after a naughty 3 months in Tenerife    I am almost back to a size 16 and would love to be a 14/16 by the time I do IVF again

Oh and i have just had a call from the clinic they are completely fine with me postponing so March it is girls, feel quite weird now, sort of feel odd that i just can't get my act together and commit, this is very unlike me, normally I have no patience and just want to get things done ASAP - I really think my subconscious is telling me something!

Thanks for doing the list Steph can you change me to March 2010 next treatment

Thanks for the thoughts about my dad girls - I am hoping all will turn out well. He has to go in for an op on Friday where they will be cutting him upon from top to bottom of his torso ouch!   i just hope what they find isn't as bad as we are thinking

x


----------



## AoC

There.  Now, where was I?  So inconvenient to have to get dressed and go to work... ggg

I think I might have forgotten to say how pleased I am for you, LJ! Ickle boy!  

Zuri - what Driver said.    nasty op for your Dad, hoping hard you get good news.

Enjoy your Drug Fee Day, Driver!

Hotel Chocolat is easy to find in Leeds... trust me, I know... gggg

LOL @ Mary Queen of Shops - nothing like a bit of professionalism... ggg

WB Mash.    Nice to see ya, lovely.  

It's ACTUALLY sunshining here in Cumbria.  WTF?  I think I'd forgotten what that looked like.  Yesterday was this weird hot wind, gusting like a hurricane (and yes, I did eat chilli, and no, that wasn't what was causing it...  ) then torrential rain and cold over night.  Today is lovely, and it's making me feel more relaxed and happy, too.    

11 sleeps till holiday!  26 till next IVF go....


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning Girlies!

Thanks so much to all of you who have responded regarding acupuncture. I will at least go along for a chat with the guy and see if he knows what he is doing. If he sounds at all vague, I will give it a miss as already starting to have a morbid fear of needles - 3 in one go last night was just too much to bear!!! Nurse offered to show me how to do them but passed on that thinking I would just get it wrong. Dizzy mare that I am!!

Great news about Holly Anne. Brave and clever little cat!   

LJ - how fabulous! So glad everything is going well for you honey. Will be lovely to meet you and your boy bump at the Christmas party. My real name is Jacqueline but Jacq to my friends!!!

Well done to you Pix - sounds like you might be onto a winner. That lady WANTS you! 

Hi Spuds - how you doing? Nice to see you back. 

Popsi  - sending good vibes to your furbaby . Take a sickie on Friday!!!

Anna, if you are eating chiken kiev, you MUST be pregnant - there can be no other explanation for eating that stuff!! Good luck with the testing.

Driver - pretend you don't know! Use the excuse that DH forgot to tell you (well, its hardly headline news is it??!!!!) Call or text when YOU are ready. Don't let it upset you honey.

Sweetpea  - I am on Decapeptyl (down reg drug) - 1 ampule per eve and started stimming last night with Puregon - 200ui and Menopur 150ui. Was all optimistic this time as have new clinic, new drugs etc but only one follie at scan prior to starting stims. Can anyone confirm if more can appear as stims go on or is that my lot? Got a follow up scan on Monday to see how things are going. Guess EC and ET dates (if they are going to happen) will be decided then??

Kate - glad your knees are a bit better - big boo to hot flushes tho!! 

Coco - get lost with the pig and being a size 10! I think I was born a bigger size than that!! We will be fattening you up at the Christmas do!!

It is really nice living in Lux but I am totally rubbish with languages so although I can just about get by in French if I have to, I can't hold a conversation and certainly can't talk about IVF and medical stuff in French so that makes it all a bit difficult as although the doc's English is good, such a lot is lost in translation and I don't get anywhere near as much info as you guys.

That said, IVF is only a small element of life here (well, not just now, it is HUGE but you know what I mean!!) It is very different to the UK- cleaner, calmer, less crime, more relaxed way of life etc. On the downside, I guess the thing I miss most are my UK mates. I think it is very difficult to make such good mates in a foreign place. I have been here nearly 6 years now and am just starting to get a couple of really good friends who I can talk to in (nearly) the same way as my long term UK friends. Definitely recommended to try living in another country but if you don't speak the language or if, like me, you find languages difficult/impossible, I would recommend going somewhere like here where most people speak at least some English!!!

Are you due any more tests soon Coco?

Zuri - I must have missed post about your Dad. Funny cos I missed one about progress of Kate's friend's daughter as well. Something weird going on with my PC? Anyway, I hope what he has is not serious. Good on you for postponing - it is obviously what felt right to you and that is the best way to go. You can at least relax a bit now and enjoy Christmas etc.

Steph, hope Vivvy is feeling better soon - poor lamb!

Talk again later.

WW


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  
and a special   from Holly  

Anna- Bless yoru little old puss cat  
Are you getting more results today  I think I might have missed a post somewhere    

Jersey- Lovely to see you hun, it will be great to meet you in November  

AM- How you doing love?  

WW- Hope you're ok xxx

Zuri  

Sarah- I will miss you at the Do but will catch up with you as soon as I can hun.  

Steph- Hope Vivvy is well  

Hi AnnaOfC  

Pix-  

Alls-  

Holly is still a very frail and poorly girl but she is eating and purring this morning.
The nurse said they removed her left Thyroid gland and the vet said it was the biggest one she had ever seen  
She has to stay in for a week so it's litter trays and as much peace and rest as she can get
They also cleaned up her eye and stretchd her cornea and they are hopeful it should repair  

You've all been so kind ...again girls. The love and support on here never ceases to amaze me.
Thanks girls

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Everyone ok, just on phone to scottish power trying to reduce gas and electric direct debits god they are thick


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies

Anna SB -        for today's test.

LJ - thanks again for the name labels - I'm glad you enjoyed the camping and hope the old doggie keeps going - 18 is a good age. I'm definitely coming to the party - wouldn't miss it for the world.         

Pixie - great news about the interview and the choccies!! I love the story of Mary in her PJs!

Jersey - welcome back - I'm not sure we've met before - I was taking time out and lurking when you were posting, but I'm back in the fold and am so glad - it's been a live saver.

Mag - glad to hear you're treating yourself with Vino, tart and TV.     

Popsi         for your goldie.  

Swinny -       with your plans, although a shame you can't make the party. 

Driver       Enjoy the jab free day!

Donkey - so glad your parents' cat came back OK - make sure you look after yourself - do you need to get your scar checked out hun?

Sweetpea - the abbreviation for my name comes out as RC which sounds like **** sy!! I've got Anne to thank for my **** though - I couldn't find it either, but if you type the 4 lettered word beginning with "a" then up it comes and you don't need to use ^ either!!

Hi Kate - hope the knees are still getting better.      I know what you mean about the gas and electricity - npower tried to increase our dd payment after the amount we'd used had gone down       

Hi Coco - I would die to be struggling to fit a size 10!!! I'm afraid I can't help with any of your symptoms, but I do know there is a poll feature somewhere on the site that might be able to help.

Zuri - hope your Dad is OK -             My Mum isn't well at the moment, so I know what a worry it is. Well done on your decision re tx - it sounds like you've done the right thing for you, which is how it should be. Well done on your continued weight loss - not much more to go now!!

Steph - sorry to hear that little Vivvy isn't well at moment - sending you all lots of       Thanks for keeping the list updated for us.

Anna of C - so glad the weather is good today - I couldn't believe it when they said it was 29 in London yesterday - it certainly wasn't this side of the country.   

WW - it must be really hard having to cope with IVF stuff in a different language - I get lost with some of the stuff in English at times!!!

Anne - thanks for the update on ickle Holly - so glad to hear she's purring and eating - both really good signs.

   to Mir, Malini, LW (have you finished packing yet!), Almond, Nix, Purple, Beachy, Tracey, WW, LauraB, Ally, Jo, Fishy, HunyB, Zuri and all the other lovely Team PR lovely ladies.       

I'm in love with my Wii!!! I have already done over an hour this morning on both Wii Fit and Wii Sports - I love the boxing - I pretended that my opponent was my Head and I knocked him out in the first round - so satisfying. So my days will now alternate between Wii and FF - sounds like ideal preparation for my next cycle!!

     to everyone

**** sy xxxx


----------



## hunyb

RC - I admire your energy....I used to have that much when my new wii fit came!  Now it is gathering dust under the sofa!  Oh well....

Steph - could you please add me to the list of ladies undergoing treatment...I am currently DRing in Leeds.  Ta!

Sorry no more personals...last 3 days at work and I seriously have some catching up to do for the last few weeks of slacking!  

Hi to all  

xx


----------



## shortie66

**** y you are a nutter     

Managed to get another 20quid a month off the direct debit now im on a job applying missions i need a job fast now


----------



## H&amp;P

WW - yes more follies can appear as you start stimming. You may have more than one scan before you get a date for EC, I had 3 and then got my date, hope you are feeling ok.    

Sweetpea - I was also told I couldn't do all 6 vials plus 2 liquids in one needle, I am not sure why though, didn't think to question it just nodded and said ok  

**** y - well done on the wii fit, I keep contemplating getting one, but always come back to thinking we will be the same as Huny and use it for a month and then it will go in a cupboard (just like all the buzz games we bought)

Pix - I can't get into Leeds before DH's birthday but a friend at work is going for me on Saturday, I have given her a shopping list   Good luck for your interview.

Kate - well done on your negotiating skills and actually getting to talk to someone. Did I miss what happened with the job you went for interviews for the other week?? Or shouldn't I ask.....

Anne - great news that Holly is eating. How are you though? We love your pets but are more worried about you  

Anna - work  , gets in the way of everything.

Morning to everyone else, gotta dash as need to fit the rest of this weeks work into today (not decided if I am coming in on Friday yet)


----------



## Spuds

Morning All

Thanks for the welcome back msges - really appreciated   

Rural Chick - dont think we have met yet - our lurking was out of sink   - look forward to meeting you in Nov if you are coming ? 

Pixie - can you get me up to speed on the November gathering - I think its girls only ? Poor old DH will have to contend with his playstation  

Love to Anne G , Wing Wing, Slycett, Sausage  , and all of you fabulous women !!

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

slycett said:


> y you are a nutter


In the words of Churchill "oh yes"!!!       

Don't forget I fly out to Turkey in less than three weeks so that'll be just when I'll have lost the initial enthusiasm, and then hopefully I'll be preggers when I get back so won't be able to do as much - see, I've got it all planned out            

I have to say, I did have a bit of a battle with DDH as he kept pointing out that my exercise bike I bought years ago became another place for me to drop my clothes on!!! I've told him that this time will be different.         
Jersey - I'll be there - I love a good party!!   

Off to do some more yoga!!!

 sy


----------



## Little Me

Hi Kate, **** y and AM    

AM- I'm ok hun, what you worried about me for chick? xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Anne and    
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - the   had got you and I know how much you are struggling with what to do next in terms of TX


----------



## shortie66

Driver interview was cancelled cos the fella had to shoot off to london and now he has man flu    I cant be arsed waiting for a call from them back so im just gonna crack on and aplly for anything now cos its always easier to get a job  when u got a job and for now any job'll do   

**** y i had one of those excerise bike thingies great for hanging clothes on aint they     

Morning jersey glad ur back hunny     U will soon catch up again  

Hi anne sweetie


----------



## Little Me

AM- Ah thanks hun, I've got to just stop getting so stressed I guess and putting so much pressure on myself. You know how it is, some days are worse than others. Today I am feeling ok, glad Holly got through the op, I have a lovely hubby and only 13 sleeps til holiday  


Hi lovely Kate xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi anne im so jealous i wanna go egypt  

I really must get off here and apply for some jobs, cos im either on here or on ********, and when im on ******** i go onto farmtown and i can be on there hours its so addictive


----------



## sweetpea74

haha - now I get it RC, classic! I thought of bumsy which is close enough i reckon!

Sobroody and Driver - i'm thinking i should use two needles with the 6 ampules now as it is such a faff drawing 6 into the one needle and I'm sure i lose a bit along the way...i'll try this eve; dont know why ther nurse said to just use the one...then again it was 4pm and she was prob itching to go home! I've woken up with a massive headache this am which i guess is a side effect of the tx, nevermind at least something is happening in my body! 

I too wondered WingWing if the two follies they saw on my baseline scan was 'it' or whether with the stimms you are likely to produce more - lets hope we can! My scan is also on monday so we can compare notes! I used to live in france and started off the IVF over there with blood tests etc so know how you feel going through it in a different country - my french language skills arent the best so at points i did find it really frustrating!

Hiya spuds - another great name!  

bye for now x


----------



## sweetpea74

kate tell me about ******** - hubby was on there for hours last night listing films from the 80's, i think there were 175 posts in the end!


----------



## shortie66

Sweetpea u should try farmtown its totally addictive     U make ur own farm plowing fields planting trees and crops buying buildings animals and fences and i need more neighbours now cos i need more cash     Im totally addicted to it and drive dh mad  

Yes im still here, but i really am going to apply for some jobs now   

Sweetpea good luck with stimming hun


----------



## sweetpea74

hahaha - will have a look, sounds like sims. I'm meant to be jobhunting too as i have just returned from france with no house (we're hopefully getting a place to rent near the sea for 1st oct so thats cool) and no job so really should get my   in gear!


----------



## Wing Wing

Kate  and Sweetpea  - maybe you should be farmers - Kate sounds as if she would be good!!!! Wish I could join you!!! I always wanted to marry a farmer!

Am sitting at work with a hottie bottle on my tum - lied to everyone saying I have period pains - but not sure if I can keep that up til Friday - blo0dy bad period!!! Grow eggies, grow!!!!!

Any tips mucho appreciated - am eating Brazil nuts and lots of eggs/protein, taking Zita West vits and Vital DHA. Also taking DHEA prescribed by Doc. What else have I missed?!!

Feeling frantic!   

WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

Sweetpea -        at bumsey!!!

Kate - much more useful as a clothes horse!!!        

WW - I know pineapple juice has been mentioned, but I can't remember if this is for implantation      Actually, can I ask a really thick question please? Is it OK to just take selenium tablets rather than Brazil Nuts for follie growth - I love Brazil nuts, but they are soooooooooooooo fattening - hence why I love them.       ::

 sy xxx


----------



## Little Me

y- Just have 5 x brazils a day, thats all you need and defo better
than selenium tabs
x


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - so glad Hollie is on the mend, get my results at 3pm 

Kate - how are your poor knees? Have you registered with agencies in Brum? Might be worth a try if you haven't already. I help people with CV's and interview technique for a living, so if you want any help or would like me to look at your CV for you, pm me. 

Pix - I love that program! Your life is like something our of 'the devil wears prada!' My ******** pic is VERY out of date

RC & WW - milk is good for stimming, I would have a large milkshake in the am and a hot choc made with milk in the pm. Whole milk or semi are the best. I was told pomegrante juice is very good too and whey protein (as a milk shake) M & S do pure pomegranate juice (jummy), but most supermarkets stock the concentrate. Holland and Barratt stock 'whey to go' I belive'

Sweet pea - I was told you can only use 3 powders & 1 water in each needle, so you should definately use two injections. 

Anna - bet you can't wait for your hols. 

Heapey - well done for complaining! They sound dreadful! 

Hi Zuri, Huneyb, Popsi, Spuds, Nix, Swinny, Coco, Donkey and anyone I've missed.

Had my blood taken, 2nd bruise developing nicely! Did another FR test this am and the line seemed the same as yesterdays, maybe slightly stronger, but still much paler than the control line   Have to wait until 3pm before I call. My stomach is churning! 

I have so much holiday to take. Have a week booked off at the end of the month, 2 weeks for Xmas and still have a week and 2 days left over. My boss will not let me carry any over (bummer) so will probably take an extra week onto the week I'm about to take. I suppose it will allow me to get lots of rest or get over this if it doesn't work out. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

very upset girls, Jason will be out of a job 1 week after we get back from holiday he leaves on 16th October as they can't afford to keep him on


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - I'm so sorry   But I'm sure he will get a fantastic reference which should help him get a new role. Will he be resiting his Cisco soon too?


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne       to you and Jas - it really is one thing after another, isn't it?     

Anna        for this afternoon's result.

LW - OMG have a look at this - you may need your wellies.       
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8245699.stm

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Oh Anne I'm so sorry honey    He still has almost 3 months before he finishes with his current place though hon, I'm sure he'll get another offer by then.  

Hello girls - will be back in a sec. xxx


----------



## Ourturn

LW - how could I forget you!   How are you? Any closer to resolving your nightmare with the builders
/insurers?

x


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne -   I know they were hoping to be able to keep him on. Please don't let it put a downer on your holiday, you both really deserve the break.   I keep hearing on the news that the job market is starting to turn especially in IT & banking (?) so fingers crossed he can get something else quickly.

Anna -     for 3pm for you.

Heapey - well done for complaining, I read something else on FF recently with bad reviews about that particular clinic.

Pix - C U in a sec

My cross trainer is sat gathering dust hasn't been used since April, (well I was in plaster for 3 months of that  )


----------



## Little Me

Thanks girls

Pix- it's only next month he goes so in panic mode now
I've been jiggling money figs around already


----------



## Pixie75

Anne: I was obviously talking out of my   time wise – sorry hon. I don’t think things are as bad as before though so I really hope he finds something quickly.  

Anna:Hope your HCG has quadrupled!   I bet you are very nervous, I know I am for you! Is it 3 o’clock yet?!

Spuds: Welcome back, I’ve added you to the crimbo list. It’s on 27th November in a restaurant in central London and girls only. Further details t.b.c!  

Swinny: Sorry we won’t get to meet you but we all understand. It seems like you have a great plan of action there.

RC:Enjoy wii - I love it!!

Kate: How are the knees honey?  

Zuri: You made me    last night with your ** comment! Enjoy your time with girls.

Steph: Thanks for the list again.  

WW: I can’t remember if you were a yes or a maybe for the xmas party? Sending you lots of    for this cycle.  

Driver: You know you can order HC online and they deliver it to your door!! No I haven’t said that!!   I too have a cross trainer which hasn’t been used for 2 weeks now!   

Hello to everyone else I’ve missed  

Been to see Doctor Gorgy this morning and agreed to do all the immune tests except LAD & DQA as they needed hubby as well for those two. Ridiculously expensive stuff, not happy!!   Let’s see what the outcome is?!  

here is our new Xmas list 
Laura
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Kate
Pix
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne 
Purple
Ally
Jo
Lainey
Beach
Fish
LJ
Miranda
Wing Wing 
Latestarter
Rural Chick
Nix
Spuds
Driver – maybe
Steph – maybe
AnnaofC – maybe


----------



## Little Me

Pix- Well done on getting the doc to do tests hun.
I'm sure things will be ok, they usually are in the end I guess, just got to keep  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne hunny so sorry about jase, hope he will pcik something up soon     

Pix right knee seems a bit better left knee not really much change, still really painful but at least i can walk up and down stairs better and not like an old lady   Yes sweetie the immunes tests are horrendously expensive, i would love to get them done just for peace of mind but theres no way we can afford it at the mo    

Driver -I have a cross trainer that hasnt been used at all and its currently stored in neighbours garage   Perhaps we should have a cross trainer sale     

Anna fingers crossed hunny, and eyes and toes for you        

Wingwing think milk is supposed to be good tho i drank nearly 3pints a day through stimming and didnt make jack sh1t difference   Gotta be worth a go tho hun   

Applied for all my jobs, then went to bank and asked for an overdraft which they kindly gave me     They have told me to ring credit card people and tell them i have been made redundant and they will freeze interest and take reduced payments till i am back in work. Thank god   Been to job centre and reeled off a load of jobs available so gonna make me a coffee and start applying.  And im not going on farmtown before i do it either   

Hello **** y heapey purps annaofc and everyone else


----------



## laurab

Hi girls,

Sorry Ive been a really rubbish poster this week, Beth is teething and so I'm not getting much sleep.  And w are off on holiday next week so I'm trying to get everything washed and packed etc.

Anne - How is Holly? So sorry to hear about J's job... he will find something very soon.  

Pix - Thats quite a party list!! we will need to hire a bigger venue soon!

Sarah - Hows your first week back?

Tracey - How are you doing?

Mags- How are you too? 

Steph - That is one hell of a list!! I think we should start to delete people..... imagine what it wil be like in a few years otherwise!  Hope Vivvy isnt onstipated anymore.  

Sorry thats rubbish personals .... I'll try to keep up promise!


----------



## Little Me

sorry Katherine, I'm going to Hurghada in Egypt and I'm gonna make sure we have a nice time   x

Anna- yep, he's resitting CCNA hun xx

laura- x thanks, Holly is ok as can be ta love, jus tcant wait to get back home to her.
Bless her
x


----------



## Pixie75

Hi Laura  

I don't think anyone is expecting you to do any personals hon!! Don't worry. Where are you off to for your hols?

Kate: are you getting any physio (sp!) done for your knees?

Anne:  

I'm eating a bar of HC and it tastes & feels soooo good but I know I'll regret it once ift's finished!


----------



## Malini

Pix - Regret is for wimps, relish every moment (and hit the crosstrainer at home tonight).   Hilarious coming from me who thinks walking up the stairs in the tube is exercise! Yes, you DO have a career.  Atm I have neither a baby nor one of those, and so I think you're right to celebrate that!  

 all.  I am not even going to pretend to keep up, but I have read back.

Driver - Good luck tomorrow.     

Sweetpea - I'm not sure you're allowed to mix that many into one vial of saline?  I had to have two injections to get to my 600 ius but I could be wrong.  

Zuri - Really sorry to hear about your dad.  I am wishing him well and think in light of this concern you have made a GOOD decision for yourself.  Well done you.  

Anne - For Holly   and Jason  .  This is not what you need at all.  It has been a tough year for you both.

and a special   and a   for Anna.  Am thinking about you.

Malini xx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - good for you. The clinic still haven't got my results so I've just had one of those hershey peanutbutter bar type things and it was heavenly sigh........... Got to get on with my work to distract myself until they call me back!

Hi Malini


----------



## Little Me

Hi Mal thanks hun  

katherine- I think I wll do a bit of snorkelling hun yes. Have you been?x


----------



## Kazzie40

Hi girls sorry been AWOL for so long but went on holiday and then both myself and eldest got a tummy bug. then have been trying to sort out the immmune test results from Mr. Gorgy and get the drugs I need. Also it was the summer hols so was out and about a lot of the time.

Sorry I can't catch up with everyone as although I have read back I can't remember everything!

Tracey, wanted to say so sorry about your M/C,    reading back through your posts, I think you are a very brave lady and with your courage you will get there. I see you will get your immunes done in a few weeks time. I think for myself it is definately key and although it has been a headache and vast expense to get it done I think it is worth it to persue it. Good luck hon.

Almond wanted to say I was sorry about  what happened with your eggs,  I was gutted to hear, thinking of you  


Anne - sorry about Jason's job, I hope he manages to find something soon  


Pixie - I know Dr. Gorgy is expensive but you will see from my new siggy that I have a lot of issues and am on shed loads of drugs. I met another FF in the clinic for the first time and she told me the testing is just the beginnning of the expense and she is absolutely right   I hope and pray for your sake that you don't come out with the ones like me that require the really expensive drugs. By the way what is CHR? I see you said you shipped some bloods there, I presume Dr. G has send your bloods off to chicargo, I did get the DQ and LAD done and DH had to go too, but thankgoodness those one came back clear (only ones though)

LW best of luck if I don't get chance  to ring you tonight. Look forward to following your progress  

Will have to hit and run for pick up for the boys.

Hi everyone else Ill try to come back later 


love Karen xxxx


----------



## hunyb

Sorry to pester for advice again but can anyone tell me how soon after starting DR they had any symptoms? not sure whether any of them are attributable to the buserelin to be honest as the patient info leaflet which comes with the drug seems to list every possible symptom know to man!   I have an awful strong but dull ache across where my right ovary is and am getting a right humdinger of a headache.  I'm only 5 days into DR but because my hormones are already so low to be honest I thought I might away lightly  (wishful thinking I know!).  My stomach is also bubbling and very windy which if you were down-wind might cause you an injury (TMI!  ). Also, i just burst into tears at a picture of a puppy with a hat on?! WTF??!!   

Am i a) reading too much into these symptoms or b) losing my mind or c) is this perfectly normal?

think I might go home from work and snuggle up to my lavender wheat bag (which I burnt in the microwave and now smells less like lavender and more like burnt wheat ...! 

xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Pixie nohut, Hotel Chocolat samples?       I want your job! Can you tell them your guest list is twice as long as it actually is and get a millions freebies? Ooh, I'm dribbling. I have been in touch with LadyVerte and PamLS and I think they may both be up for the party. How much does Gorgy want for the tests? What a nightmare.

RC, thanks for the Istanbul link. That explains why my iphone has refused to update the Istanbul weather forecast for the past 4 days. It doesn't have a symbol for flash floods. How awful about people being killed, 23 so far and the airport is under water. I'd best go and check my flights. I did see a forecast for rain on the BBC sight yesterday so swapped my bikini for a mac. But you're right, wellies are in order.

AnnaSB, yay, hang on in there little one, what fantastic news.    for good news later. We haven't had any builders in for 10 days now and it has been bliss. The incompetent builder rang last week and asked to start up again this week but we put him off until October. It's been nice and peaceful here so work has gone really well in the lab. 

Anne, really sorry about J's job situation. I hope it will not affect your holiday and that you can just take a complete break from all the stresses and start thinking about it when you get back.   Holly makes a speedy recovery.

Driver, are you having a drug free day? Wishing you all the luck in the world for EC       

Kate, did you get those joint pills?  

Wingwing, we're 'almost' cycle buddies! Hope your follies are coming along nicely      

Heapey, I didn't know anything about AMH and went to CARE Sheffield for my first consultation. They offered me the LP starting the following month then a few hours later called and cancelled treatment and told me my AMH levels were back (0.71pmol) and that IVF would never work for my and DE was my only option. No-one with such a low AMH had ever got pg with fertility treatment. I was devastated and realised after finding this forum that I had been lied to, they were cherry picking candidates for their stats. They were happy to treat me on my medical history and FSH levels but not on AMH. I wish I had never had it done. Good luck with finding a more empathetic clinic  

Hello Kazzie my lovely     

Hello everyone else. Just finishing up at work, then doglet to kennels    , then off to the airport hotel  

Lightweight xxx


----------



## mag108

bobbing on at work so will poss get the sack....
Ladies.
Got hcg from yesterday (rang up today as couldnt face it yesterday).
Apparently the levels have gone up to 152 (from 92 on Thurs last week).

They want me in for a scan next Tues.
Anything that I have read says levels falling and rising is a sign of ectopic.
Help


----------



## Little Me

mag- Ah hun, I don't know anythign  about levels but here is a  

LW- Thanks and have a safe and happy trip  

xxx


----------



## hunyb

Mag - sorry hun, i don't know anything either.  This must be a really confusing and scary time for you..so sorry you're having to go through this!   

xx


----------



## AoC

Oh, Mag, no. I'm so sorry    - I don't know enough to say anything useful except to say I'm thinking of you, and wtf - next Tues? Surely if they were really worried you'd be in tomorrow? 

Here's my tip, WW - use these: http://www.thermacare.co.uk/2_2.shtml Good, gentle heat for hours on end, stick to your skin under your clothes, so you don't have to make excuses to anyone! I used them a lot. I use them for a/f pain and neck pain, too! DON'T waste your money on the cheaper, little gel patches that you stick to skin or clothes. They come off too easily and don't last long enough.

There. I have spoken.     

I'm with Anne on the brazil nuts. Generally speaking, I've heard that dietary vits and minerals are much easier absorbed and retained than vit tablets. Apparently portable toilet maintenance bods have know this for years - they know how many vitamin tablets, um, go straight through! Some still recognisable with the manufacturers name still legible!!! Eeeewwwww....

My DH is a complete farmtown and ******** addict. I synch my tweets to ******** profile and play Attack, and that's about it.  I'm on as Anna Louise Lucia (pen name), if anyone's feeling nosy.

I'm glad you followed up, Heapey! They shouldn't get away with treating people like that. 

Oh no, Anne! How awful for you and Jase. I'm so sorry for the added stress, but I am confident that he'll get something soon! You'll see!   

Have a safe journey, LW!

Waiting for Anna's news....


----------



## Pixie75

Mag: I really hope you get an answer tomorrow, stay away from google in the meantime as it will just worry you.  

Kazzie: Hello stranger! Sorry to hear you've had some difficult time. I'm so scared to know what other issues I have to be honest but I can't keep burying my head in the sand. 

CHR - www.centerforhumanreprod.com is the clinic that started DHEA study and they are also the experts in treating DOR patients, and women with prematurely aging ovaries. I had a phone consultation with them a couple of weeks ago and was asked to be part of their DHEA study, which I am still not sure about, but just agreeing everything they ask me to do in the meantime cos it's free. You can all go to their website and fill in their questionnaire if you want to take part in their study but the down side is, due to the study criteria you don't know if you will get real DHEA or just sugar pills. Here is the link if anyone is interested http://www.infertilitytrials.com/dhea_screening.php

LW: I promise to keep some HC for you babes no worries. You might come back to some yummy post. 

I paid Gorgy £1100  today and I'm still missing some tests!! 

NK cell assay with IVIg and intralipid and TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio: £650
Gene Mutation for Factor II, Factor V and MTHFR: £240
LAD ( blood sample from both partners): £200
DQa for both partners: £200 (£100 each)

Wishing you all the all the luck in the world for your cycle.   You know I'm here if you need any help.

Hunnyb -  

Malini - I'm a wimp then cos I eat and regret every time!  Don't be so hard on yourself.  I have a career which reminds me of what I am missing in my life. If I wasn't so hang up on being a career woman I could have had a family by now. 

Hello AnnaofC

Anna: Have they called yet? 

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Mags - I was actaully going to say other day when you posted about 'whats the point' about your levels rising.  It could wel be ectopic, BUT the good thing is you are being mnaged appropriately, hopefully it will resolve itself as your levels are very low.  My ectopic ruptured as after one set of bloods it was diagnosed as a miscarriage. when I ruptued my levels were around 10,000 mark, so please don't worry about a rupture as with leels that low it won't happen.  I my head I am thinking also it is possible that it was twins and you have lost one? hence the drop then rise? Sorry I'm not even sure of your symptoms/ history so I may be just talking out of my  

Anne - Poor Holly, I remember when my Molly fell out of the balcony and I had to take a week off work as she was so battered and bruised I had to sit/ sleep next to her as she couldn't get to her litter box.. horrid when they are poorly.


----------



## Ourturn

Oh Mag   I'm thinking it could be twins too? So sorry you are going through this, but in retrosoect its a good job they asked you to come in for another test!

Just got the calls and the levels were 27,  11am on Monday and 72 today at 9.30am So more than double in less than 48 hours. Nurse said the consultant is pleased and to start the tinziparin shots (Started them Monday, glad I did!). She said not to get excited. I am 16dpo today so these levels are on the low side I belive. Anyway they want me to come back for another blood test on Monday. Trying to hold back the tears...what a rollercoaster! Thanks for all of your support ladies, you really are a life line!


X


----------



## Little Me

Oooh Anna


----------



## AoC

They're headed the right way, love!        one day at a time....


----------



## Pixie75

Anna:       It's not looking bad?! I know you are trying not to keep your hopes up so I'll shut up.  

Heapey - sorry didn't mean to ignore you!   My "interview" is tomorrow at 6.30 hon, I'll let you girls know how I get on. Thanks for the compliment but believe me I have the biggest love handles after my 2 rounds of IVF    

LW: Don't mean to scare you hon but the Turkish weather forecasts are expecting much worse conditions on Friday.  

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna and Mags                

Fell asleep watching CDWM this afternoon - obviously over exerted myself this morning on the Wii!!!!. All this talk of chocolate is very tempting - may need to treat myself and then do a bit more Wii ing!!!!

LW - hope your flight will be OK - are you going to Attaturk or Sabiha Gocken?

Pix - congrats on sorting all those tests out - a good omen for tomorrow, I reckon.

Anne and Anna Sausage - thanks for the advice re the nuts - I just find it so hard to stop at 5!!!!

hunyb - can't help with the DR symptoms, I'm afraid as have never DRegged.

Driver       for EC tomorrow morning.

     to LauraB, Karen, Kate, Heapey, Malini and all the other lovely PR ladies.

**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh anna      they are headed in right direction, one day at a time sweetheart, tiny steps, we're following u all the way      

LW no hun havent got them yet, didnt go to chemist.  Do i get them from chemist or would it be holland and barratt    im such a thick beatch sometimes   

Pix am waiting for letter for what he calls intensive physio  bet it will be a 50stone woman or somat telling me i need to lose weight, like i dont already know that  

Sorry no more perso's trying to help dh fix his generator but just thought id sneak in and see if any news from anna  

Annaofc i'll friend request u on ******** hun then get ur hubby to friend request me and he can be my neighbour on farmtown.  I really need to get a bloody life


----------



## laurab

Anna they don't seem low to me? Its really nothing to do with the figure this early anyway its the doubling thats important!!!


----------



## laurab

Anna - http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm You 16dpo? Your within the normal range for a single preg! Hoorah!

/links


----------



## Züri

Anna and Mags i have everything crossed


----------



## shortie66

Yayyy well done laura knew we could rely on you to find some info out


----------



## shortie66

Hiya zuri hunny, how u doing today?


----------



## Züri

Hiya Kate, not too bad thanks, how's you and your knees?


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - thanks for this yes I am 16dpo. I have been googling and they seem low and one paper even said that if your levels are under 100 at 16dpo you will probably miscarry  But according to this site
http://babymed.com/tools/pregnancy/hcg/Default.aspx my levels have risen by 167% and that's considered adequate. The rise is just below the averge curve on the graph. 
Monday feels like an eternity away!


----------



## shortie66

Right ones not too bad today but left one is killing me again  Think i need some more painkillers, but fancied a drink tonight cos dh'll watching boring footy  At least the red face n neck and hot flushes have gone now tho


----------



## laurab

Anna - Really the number is not that important, when my other ff bub was in hosp with OHSS she was texting me her HCG levels and they were risin but not doubling every 48 hours I did a bt of research and most preg double every 72 hours according to what I was reading.. he levels were doing this and were average for sing preg and she was actually having twinnies (shes now about 28 weeks I think) so hang on in there.... really it all looks fine to me. XXXX


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Laura - That's reassuring! I have also read that lower hcg numbers in early pg can indicate carrying a boy, as people carrying girls have much higher hcg levels in early pg. Might cling onto that! 

Kate - have the hospital given you some good pain meds?


----------



## Jumanji

Anna - take a look at this link too; I hope you find it gives some more reassurance; seems to me you are well within the "normal" range for 16dpo!

http://www.betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Single&dpo=16

Sorry - been a bit swamped today; will catch up more tomorrow.

/links


----------



## H&amp;P

Right ladies, just about to log off at work and head home, DH will be on computer watch so not sure I will be able to get online to update you with my EC results tomorrow. Might have to text our lovely Anne if she doesn't mind posting them for me.   Though if I am doing ok he is meant to be on a work night out tomorrow so maybe I can sneak on then..


----------



## laurab

Driver good luck tom!!!! 

Hiya LJ!

Anna - thats me girl... think positive!  If girls are higher I dred to think wht my levels were!!


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - Good luck for tomorrow hun!                     

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna i can still take the cocodamol which i am doing but dont wanna get addicted to em, im already addicted to jd and coke fertility friends ******** farmtown and chocolate dont think me little fat body could take another addiction     Im keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart and sending you loads of         

Driver good luck for tomoz darling          

Hi laura and lj


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - in that case do not try diazapan...I could so easily get addicted to those...use them for et and any invasive examination below...makes me feel ******!


----------



## sweetpea74

Hey Driver - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!!    

Anna - oohh fingers crossed this is your time   

sweetpea x


----------



## shortie66

OOooo anna my best friend has a valium when things get on top of her     She makes me giggle cos she always says "well i had a valium and i felt fine when i got in the morning"   

Oh god boring footy is on now    Looks like getting my latest jodi picoult book out and munching on the chocolate i didnt eat last night. Never went to fat club as bf was so relieved it was nothing serious with emily's mouth she ate 5 large cookies a family bag of doritos and a kitkat caramel and a large bag of minstrels.   Needless to say she didnt need a valium last night


----------



## Little Me

Evening lovlies  

Holly is doing well still bless her and Charile seems rather well behaved this evening so all good on the cat front   

Jas making banana cake then watching the footie, he seems a bit better now but was well ffffd off earlier - breaks my heart to see him  

Tomorrow's another day hey, who knows what might happen  

Oh... I take that back about Charlie being a good boy.....he's just dived head first at the telly after the ball on the footie      

AM- have texting you babe- Tomorrow will be a good day for you, I am     

xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Hello girls

Anna and Mags, such a worrying time...I'm   for you both, be  

Zuri and RC sorry to hear your parents are so ill, I know I wold find that so difficult to cope with  

RC my scars fine thanks, it's healed really well. I think it's just that I've had major abdominal surgery before in that area and I have loads of adhesions, so when I get tired it gets very sore.  I daren't have any more time off school and really I don't need it, I just need to stay in my office a bit more!!

Anne such good news that Holly is on the mend    Really sh1t news about jason  

Driver good luck tomorrow we are all thinking of you  

Kate, drugs are wonderful aren't they  

Pixie good luck with your secret interview, they want you so you can call the shots.


DH has an interview tomorrow - a call back and he has just come up with a huge spot on the end of his nose, which iof course I had to point out.  
Hello to Luara, Karen, Malini, LJ, Coco, Heapey, sweetpea, popsi and anyone else.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Donks- Thanks hun, and good luck for your hubby for tomorrow xx


----------



## lucky_mum

Anna - my level was 97 at 15dpo, and I had a little girl 

There is an FF called Hollybags http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=31493 whose HCG was just 29 at 15dpo (blastocyst transfer) - her signature reads as follows:

BFP! OMG! Overwhelmed! HCG 29 at 10dpt, please stay, babies!
Day 11PT HCG = 45 and prog = 187! raised Cd19+5+ at 18%
Day 13PT HCG = 145 Woo hoo!
Day 15PT HCg = 440
Day 17PT HCG = 1280
Day 19PT HCG = 2845 p199
Day 21PT HCG = 4891 p197
6+0 weeks scan - A heartbeat! OMG!
Tomas Immanuel, born 6/3/09 Dreams do come true! x x x

so as you see, you are in with an excellent chance of all being OK - and she had immune issues too.

Sending you lots of    and lots of sticky velcro vubes to your embie/s!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

Zuri: Pleased that you have made a decision thats good for you hun. and I am so sorry to hear your dad is ill . Hope it's nothing too serious.

Driver: my DH is out tonight and we have broadband again so hurray I can be on for as long as I like. Really good luck for tomorrow 9am  

Donkey: Glad all the cats are ok! 

Popsi: Glad you are so close at adoption, hopefully it wont be too long now. 

Anne: I am so sorry to hear about Jasons job.You guys really dont need it, sending you a big hug!!! FIngers crossed for Holly.

WW,: love the hot water bottle at work idea....

Katherine: You are so right to take a stand.

Anna: You can be cautiously optimistic! They are going in the right direction!

Rural chick; WII is very good fun, have used my friends the odd time. I only ever seem to excersie properly when I have an aim....Turkey is a pretty good aim

LauraB : hi, you have your hands full hun you should not ever say sorry for no personals! Thks for that input.

Welcome back Kazzie

AnneofC: ..and those toilet maintenance bods take the trouble to look...wtf

LW: When are you off to Istanbul?

So I am pretty much devoid of energy and feel v under the weather after what was another very stressful and strained day. Apparently the midwife was meant to call yesterday once my newly risen hcg result had come back, she didnt. Then I eventually got round to calling. Consultant said to come in for scan on Tues but I am now worried as any research I did today came back with variable HCG being an indicator of ectopic preg. Spoke with Swinny and I think she's right, I will get on the phone to the unit tomorrow and demand a scan before the weekend. (I am away at the weekend). I know the levels are low for it to be a big worry ectopic wise but it is still a strain.
Oh, and when the nurse rang back today I asked...what she thought might be the reason for the levels rising...said she didnt know (I had already checked that levels falling/rising could be ectopic). Then I asked....what should I do if I have bad pain or bleeding ....she said 'call your GP'. Is that a joke! 


ladies hello and love to you all and to everyone including.....
Sweetpea, Malini, Jerseyspuds, Sobroody, Swinny,  Kate Hunyb,  Donkey, LJ, Pix, Purps, Nix, Ally, ALi, Sam


----------



## lucky_mum

Driver, good luck for tomorrow - hope oyu have some tip-top quality eggies in there!   

Hi to everybody else


----------



## Little Me

Hi Steph & Mag


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi Anne!  sorry to hear about Jas - hope he finds something good v soon     and    that your puddy will soon be better! xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

No time as off to bed early again.  Late home as forgot to take puregon out of fridge at work and got all way to hossie before I remembered - so then stuck in traffic for ages to get back to work and then back to hossie!  Duuuuurrrrrrrr! 

just wanted to say   to Anna (looking good sweetie) and   to Driver for EC tomorrow.

That's all.

Back tomorrow.

Sleep tight loverlee ladies!

WW XXX


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Steph- Life is such a worry at times eh   xxx

H ww xxx


----------



## mag108

Anne< My dh hasnt earned any money since April. He has finally got a days teaching a week plus some other bits and bobs.
It's not ideal, I will admit, but we have just about managed, both broke, with debt, but not bankrupt. 
You guys will be fine. I am confident Jas will get something, it didnt take him long to get the one he is in now.
But it is a worry for you and I am sorry about that.
(
X


----------



## Ourturn

Steph - that fills me with hope..thank you! 

Mag - WTF! If that happens get yourself to the ER! Hope it doesn't  

Driver - good luck again!

x


----------



## laurab

Sylett - what you reading I love Jodi Pic... 

I'm off to bed.... love and luck to you all.


----------



## shortie66

Laura im reding songs of the humpback whale but it a bit hard to get into   hate it when the books like that have a nice snooze hunny hope the chiplets let u get a good nites rest    

Mag darling im so sorry ur having to go through this, tell them u defo want a scan before weekend! Honestly what are they like   I think sometimes we should be running the bl00dy clinics as we know more than they do    

Driver once again sweetheart good luck for tomorrow      

Anna       darling we are all with you    

Wingwing enjoy ur sleep hunny       bugger about leaving it the fridge, we can blame the stresses of tx for our forgetfullness tho    

Steph Vivvy is getting more beautiful as each day passes cant believe how quickly she has grown   

Anne hope jay finds something soon hun, know how bad it is out there.     

I have applied for 10 jobs today   And got another 6 to apply for tomorrow    Did have a call about 6 this evening from one of them asking me to go for interview tuesday morning, thats for a receptionist at an estate agents, sounds really good but then dont they all. Oh well we will see  

Hello to everyone else       and      all round.  Im off for an early nite i think.  CD31 for me now and AF is 3 days late now, but sure she'll be here soon, havent said anything cos dont think i ov'd this month anyway.  Did have a few days where line was really dark but was still showing as a low on the monitor think that was day 15 or 16 cant remember.    

Night night ladies hope u all have a fab sleeperooooo


----------



## sweetpea74

ladies i have a quick question if you dont mind - its just that wingwing you said about forgetting the puregon from the fridge - now does it need to be stored in the fridge the whole time?? Cause I havent been keeping it there... 

Mags - hope you do get that test earlier than blinkin monday now - you shud def not have to wait the weekend!!

Stephjoy - what a beaut of a little girl you have, love the piccy!

Malini - I mix the six vials with two waters in the one injection, does that sound ok or am i doing everything wrong!!!! 

HunyB - dont worry about your symptoms, I'm under the impression any symptoms are signs that something is happening so its all good really!

LW - good luck with your trip, hope the weather holds....

Anna - still  for you

Kate - you did way better than me today, i didnt send off any applications!!  

evening to everyone else, have a good kip!


----------



## lucky_mum

Not sure if she still reads but just saw elsewhere and thought I should post that one of Team PR, who was on the "PR Ladies with bumps" part of list - JojoTall - had twins on the 1st June - Danny  and Sophie  following LP tx (2nd IVF) at Lister last year (and stitch put in for incompetent cervix at 12w) - if you are still reading Jojo - belated congratulations! 

Sorry sweetpea, have never used Puregon so not sure  - maybe do a google - or does it say on the instructions for use somewhere? Thanks for the piccy complement


----------



## Coco Ruby

eve all

Hope you are all ok this evening?  

Mags, sorry you are getting messed around at the hosp, I am sure you just want to know what is happening and get things sorted out so you can move forward  

Hunyb, I didn't get any of those symptoms so I can't really help but   to you

AnnaG, sorry about Jason and his job - he sounds like a really competent and clever guy so I am sure he will find something really soon x

Driver - can't believe ec has come around so soon!  Sending you soooo much luck for tmrw    

Slycett, best of luck with the job applications - its a real pain in the   but it will be worth it when you land something x

Anna / Sobroody - your levels are increasing in the right direction so I am sure you must be fine!  I do understand your nervousness though...got my scan next Tues and think I have prepared myself for bad news...    Hang on in there, you are on the right path!! 

Hi Wing WIng, I'd love a chance to practise my (cr&p) French - I can get myself fed but forget any meaningful conversations!!  That goes for English too most of the time!  Hope the injections aren't too bad?

Hi Littlejenny, laurab, stephjoy, AnnaofC, purple, almond, Pixie (am jealous of that choc!!), RC, donkey, Zuri, popsi, lightweight and everyone else 

Am ok today, still worrying!  My symptoms - which have been worrying me - are worrying me more by lessening each day over the past 2 or 3 days...I know this could be normal, so am trying not to worry too much.  Difficult, I worry about most things anyway!  
xx


----------



## sweetpea74

ah cheers guys, will dig out and have a good read of the leaflets when i get off my  ! sure its all cool anyways....

night night x


----------



## Spuds

Quickie from me

blimey - forgot how tricky it is to keep up 

Sending loads of   for those who need em 

Anne - keep thinking hols xxx

Pixie - thanks for the christmas do update - brill 

Ello Slycett xx

And Lightweight xx and all the girlies

cant remember who was saying what about nuts n milk - there is this nasty milk shake full of protein you can have called whey something - really good if you can stomach it  

Gnight ladies

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies

Driver             for this morning.    

Kate - well done on all those job apps - they'd be mad not to snap you up. Did you get Scotty's generator fixed? Hope you left knee feels better soon.    

Anna SB- looking good           

Zuri -        for you and your Dad.  

Anne - banana cake - yum!!! Not long til your hols now - glad to hear Holly is on the mend and that Charlie is being vaguely good!!!

Donkey - glad the scar's OK - you don't strike me as a hide in your office type, hun!!
  at your DH's nose spot - just the sort of thing that I would point out too!! Fingers crossed for him today.     

Steph - those piccies of Vivvy are just divine - you must be soooooo proud.  

Mag - can't believe that nurse - hope you get your scan sorted before the weekend - if they start to muck you about, warn them that team PR will come and sort them out for you. Hope all is resolved for you soon.          

LW - hope you get to Turkey safely hun.    

   to LJ, LauraB, Sweetpea, WW, Heapey, Coco, Spuds, Popsi, Pix, Mir, Malini, Almond, Jo, Swinny, Anna sausage, Nix, Purple, Beachy, Tracey, Ally, Jo, Fishy, hunyb and all the other fantastic PR ladies.      

Mum got the results of her biopsy last night  - they still can't find the primary cancer - WTF. I can't believe how it's already taken a month and we're no further forward  - it makes me so cross and sad.         

Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning girls

No time to read back - you lot can't half talk!! There are about 6 pages since yesterday lunchtime!!

Mags - hope you have luck today with getting a scan before the weekend. You should deffo insist as it is potentially dangerous. Hope all goes well for you hon.

Sweetpea - I was advised by the pharmacist to keep the Puregon in the fridge and take it out about 10 mins before injecting so it has time to reach room temp - haven't got the instructions with me so can't check but there is deffo a Puregon website where it tells you how to administer the drug etc - www.puregonpen.com. Also try google as lots of sites come up. For some reason I cannot get onto them from work today otherwise I would have looked for you. Internet police must be onto me again!!!   

Kate, I am really glad to hear your friend's daughter is ok and nothing serious - you cracked me up with,

"Never went to fat club as bf was so relieved it was nothing serious with emily's mouth she ate 5 large cookies a family bag of doritos and a kitkat caramel and a large bag of minstrels. Needless to say she didnt need a valium last night    

Good luck with the job junting!

Don't "know" JoJoTall  but congratulations if you are reading! Thanks for letting us know Steph.

Try to stay positive Coco - we are all with you. Amazing how good your language skills are when you need food hey?!!!

Re the milk thing - I read a bit in the ZW book last night (much to DH's disgust!!) and it says to avoid milk cos of all the false hormones etc in it. Gosh this is all too confusing for me!!

Hope everyone has good days today.

Back later I hope.

WW


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi **** - sy!!


----------



## shortie66

y - so sorry for ur mom hunny, hope u all get some answers soon    thinking of u sweetheart  Its such a difficult time for you, but hold on hun cos we're all with you    

Wingwing hmmm yes very confusing!!! I was always told milk for lining    Crikey what a bl00dy minefield  

Left knee still really bad can hardly walk so doubt very much any driving for me today, somehow i will have to try and take lewis for a walk but god knows how   

Morning everyone


----------



## Wing Wing

**** -sy Sorry hon  - hadn't read your post before saying Hi.  Am sorry to hear that you are no further on with your mum.  What treatment is she having?  Big hugs to you babes


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Kate  - sorry to hear about your knee hon. Looks like resting it with an ice-pack may be the order of the day. Do you not have a mate (or a child living nearby you can bribe) to take wooftie for a walk. Wish I lived near you - he could come with our two hooligans!   

Better do more research on this milk thing!!!

WW X


----------



## shortie66

Wingwing wish i did hun, lewis is a big dog for a kiddie to walk, he's had me over a few times especially when he sees a squirrel    Im gonna have come painkillers now and see how it is in a bit.

OMG has anyone seen gmtv this morning    A 2 day old baby girl has been abandoned somewhere, didnt catch where but they have called her rosie    Feel like ringing em up and telling them to bring her here and i'll have her, think they would


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Kate and WW - thanks for the      .
They won't give Mum any Chemo until they find the primary which seems crazy to me. I am seeing my GP next week for some more anti-depressants so I shall see if he can explain WTF is going on - it doesn't seem right to me at all.   

**** sy xxxx

Does anyone else think the font looks different in the posts or is it just the setting on my notebook? The menu bit looks the same, but the post font looks bigger - unless I'm just losing the plot.


----------



## shortie66

**** y think you are losing the plot     join the club tho hunny i lost the plot when i was 30 and as much as i've looked for it i've never been able to find it since.


----------



## Rural Chick

That's OK then!!!         
Do hope your knee gets better soon hun.    
**** sy xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning 

Just a quickie from me as off to my friends to look after her LO for the day....will try and log on later if possible x

Anne- sorry about Jason's job..  hope he finds another one soon hun, glad you have your holiday to look forward to x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning Beachy - hope you have a lovely day with the LO.
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning my lovlies  

Well today is another day girls, lets see what it brings eh  

How is everyone?

Thanks so much for all your wishes about  Jason, I hope as this door closes, another better one will open  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning beachy enjoy having the little one today, have fun sweetheart


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning Anne 

Morning Beachy 

Kate, I think you should call about Rosie! How could someone do that? Poor girl (Iam assuming the mother was a younster) - she must have been desperate.

Driver - just wanted to let you know that I am now bleeding again and am on day 3 of stims. Weird it is happening to me as it did to you. Called Doc and he said perfectly normal. Did yours stop? How soon? Look forward to hearing from you later today re EC -     

WW X


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - good luck for dh's interview today    

Wing wing - I swapped to organic milk 3 years ago for that very reason (all the hormones/antibiotics). Had a bone density scan and it was results were not as good as they should have been for my age so I was advised to keep my calcium intake up. Easiest way to do this is to drink 1 pint of milk and a yoghurt. Sardines (with bones) are v high in calcium too. Apparantely calcium tablets are not as effective as getting it through milk/food. 

RC - so sorry about you're Mum     No wonder you are feeling down. Can't belive they haven't found the primary cancer. Have they done an all over body scan? Can she swap hospitals? You or someone in your family should get STRAIGHT onto PALS complaining about her lack of treatment and say you will take this to the press if you do not get an immediate resolution. As soon as you get PALS involved, things tend to happen. 

Coco - I am sure your scan will be fine     I can understand how you are feeling though, its a self defence mechanism...I know all about that! 

Kate - valium & diazapan are v similar I belive, your friend sounds very funny  

Anne - egypt is around the corner! 

Driver - thinking of you!     

Morning ladies  

Did the cheapy poundland test this am and although faint the line is definately getting stronger (ran out of FR tests and I'm saving the cb digi for the weekend!) However I am having slight lower tummy pains, on and off, so am on constant kicker watch as a results.
Thanks for all the positivity! 
Anna x


----------



## laurab

Anna - Its just your womb stretchng making room for the wee ones for the next 8 months!  

Coco - Its just one long worry fest I'm afraid!

Beachy - have nice day... did your shopping arrive ok?

Kate - Not ready that one.... let me know if any good.

Anne, WW, Rural and the rest of the gang - Morning!


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Anne   

WW - hope the bleeding stops soon hun - it's a right pain, isn't it.   

Anna SB - thanks so much for the advice re PALS      - I'll let Mum know as she taught me how to complain - she has had a CT scan, but I reckon she needs an MRI/PET scan. Hope the tummy ache is a good sign.        

Morning Laura and the chiplets.   
Am off to do some weeding of the driveway to make the most of this sunny weather - see you all later   

**** sy xxx


----------



## AoC

I was just popping on to tell WW that organic milk is growth hormone free, and Anna has beat me to it.  

RC, i'm sorry you've not got answers for your Mum yet      

Kate, I'm sorry your knee is so bad!      

Well, I came in to work late, and I'm going home early.    I've been working long days for a few weeks over a particular issue.  We wrapped up most of the detail last and I've now finished the bits I needed to do, so I feel all virtuous!!


----------



## shortie66

Hiya ladies 

Managed to take lewis for his walk   very slowly and he was very well behaved for a change  

Annaofc ooo what a lovely day for you. I would just love a job to go to at the mo    enjoy ur early finish u deserve it    

Laura couldnt get into book last at all   hmmm will have to try again tonight  

Annasobroody       for the weekend for you sweetheart   

**** y enjoy the weeding   weather is lovely today think im gonna strip and change bed so washing machine will be on yet again in a mo.  

Wingwing i had a spotting when on stimms too hunny, stopped after 3 days if i remember right.    

Morning everyone else, off to get the post thats just come through the door, make me a coffee and get on with some housework
that doesnt involve kneeling


----------



## Wing Wing

Thanks girls for the advice about milk and the bleeding!  What a nightmare this all is.  Am so glad that this time around I am having early nights as it really is helping me cope with the trauma better!  Haven't even shouted at DH since last Friday - what a result!!!!


----------



## vicks67

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you-its clear as this is now part 94 of the poor responders thread that you've all been going a long time!
I'm 41 and having first IVF after 3 failed IUIs. I'm taking 225 of Gonal F 225 of menopur and had clomid for first 4 days of stims. I only have 4 follies so far on my scan, so would I guess be classed as a poor responder! I'm a bit gutted, i didn't expect loads but 1 or 2 extra would have been good. I'm finding it difficult to stay positive about this cycle and am already looking to next stage. i was wondering what sort of regimens the lister were using in our age group with our response or anywhere else for that matter! My clinic are suggesting GIFT as an option if they only retrieve 3 or 4 eggs, I wondered if anyone else had had any experience with GIFT or even having to decide between GIFT and IVF?
Thx Vicks


----------



## Little Me

Hi Laura, WW, AnnaC, AnnaSB kate and **** y         

Driver just sent me a text to say she had 2 eggs and her lining  had thickened up to 6mm she's a bit groggy but got her feet up on the sofa and takking it easy bless her


----------



## laurab

Woooo hooooo!!! Well done Driver.... 2 beautiful eggies.... lets hope you get 2 perfect bubs from them.


----------



## Ourturn

Well done driver! Sending you Barry White vibes for the lab!    

Vicks - most of us here would have ivf with 3 - 4 follies. What is GIFT?

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

yes, what is GIFT?

Welcome Vicks x


----------



## Züri

Well done Driver sending postive thoughts your way    

Rural Chick so sorry to hear about your mum, it is so frustrating isn;'t it the waiting time, my dad has been ill since mid may and he only finally got a partial diagnosis last week! basically if they had given him a scan in the beginning he would have been diagnosed in June instead of now but they have been penny pinching. He now has to undergo a huge op to find out what the other 'thing' they have seen on the scan is, the doctors say it is all very odd and have never come across this 'issue' before - great! I hope they find the route of your mums cancer soon   

xx


----------



## shortie66

Yayyyy well done driver       Barry white cd on mega loud for you   

Hi zuri heapey and all


----------



## Jumanji

Mag - I am so sorry for what you are going through; on top of everything else you seem to be getting the most appalling treatment at every turn.   I would definitely go along for a scan as soon as possible.  I don't know if it's the same everywhere but my EPU had daily walk in appointments for scans.  Best to get there ultra-early cos you get given a number according to when you arrive but you would at least get a scan that morning.  I think most places operate something like this so I would go for it now.  What on earth is the benefit of waiting until Tuesday?  Do they want to put you through as much misery as possible?   And don't even get me started on being told to ring your GP, not being called back etc.  I do hope you find some answers soon and that you are coping (can't really expect any more).   

SobroodyAnna - as everyone says, I think your numbers look absolutely fine. I know it is worrying but please do hang in there.  I totally understand about being on knicker watch but the stretchy pains are totally normal.  Please know we are all rooting for you!  

Anne - I am so very sorry about Jason's job; you really don't deserve that!   Glad he is coping by cooking banana cake - sounds like a great coping mechanism!  I am pleased Holly is rallying - must be a worrying time!  I am sure Jason will find something else soon so please don't let this detract from you looking forward to your lovely holiday!  

CocoRuby - you are bound to obsess about symptoms because that is all you have to go on at the moment!  Unfortunately it really isn't a good indicator - think of all those women who have no idea they are pregnant for until they realise they haven't seen AF for a couple of months and finally test!  I'm afraid you just have to keep going until the scan - after that you will hopefully relax a little bit more!  I keep forgetting when your scan is - can't be long though!  With symptom timing, I know Miranda had AF pains right through to about 12 weeks.   

Jerseyspuds - nice to see you again; hope you are feeling ready for your next treatment. 

Wing Wing - I think even Zita advocates organic milk (as others have suggested) or better still investing in your own cow!  Also remember lots of protein and brazil nuts!  And yes, more follies can appear!  Can you get some of those sticky heat pads you can stick to your skin?  Might be less cumbersome than a hot water bottle although I think hot water bottles are lovely!  As Anna of C says though do get the good quality ones!    

Fishface - I still need to know your real name.  Or is it actually Fishface? 

Pixie - I think it is really good that you are being proactive about finding things out.  I know it is a pain getting all the bloodwork done but knowledge is most definitely power.  It is great that CHR are willing to work with you a bit too - they sound like a good bunch!  I know the fashion shows are just work for you but they are very glam to everyone else!   Best of luck with the interview this evening - I hope it goes well!   And I think Heapy said she was a "maybe" for the party so we should add her to the list! 

Zuri - I am glad you have delayed things until March; hopefully you will feel better then and it will give you time to get in tip-top shape.  Plus you have lots to look forward to before then (like Christmas!!).  I am sorry your dad is unwell - I hope the operation indicates it isn't too serious.

Driver - woo-hoo! 2 beautiful eggies!!   Well done you! We are all rooting for 100% fertilisation here!   And don't worry about not congratulating the other couple about baby number 2.  If they know of your situation they should have the decency not to expect it.  And even if they don't know IT DOESN"T MATTER - you need to prioritise yourself right now!  That is not being selfish. 

Popsi - I really hope your pup's operation goes well today and we do hope it isn't cancer.  Don't worry about the furbaby having a scar - she will still be beautiful!  I cannot believe your employer.  Some people have no idea. 

Heapy - please note Swinny's experience at St. Mary's and also note that I keep diplomatically silent about the name of my sister's first clinic in case someone else goes there and loves it which I am beginning to feel is unlikely!  I honestly think that a different clinic will be a little more positive and a better one will be able to give advice without worrying about their stats.  I think it is great that you are following up so that others do not have the same experience as you - Kate wrote after the twins were born to announce the evidence that she was not "untreatable" nor did she have "zero chance"; she suggested they advise people less dogmatically in the future.  I can understand DH saying to leave it but I always HATE the thought of others actually taking notice of poor advice and relying on it.  One of the saddest stories I read on FF is a lady of 29 who got 3 eggs and 2 embies and a BFN on her IVF.  She was advised, on the basis of her cycle and AMH of about 8 (hardly disastrous), to go for DE.  She did so and got 3 embies (not a vast difference from with her own eggs) and a BFN.  She is clearly being so badly advised and not encouraged to look at issues beyond not getting a dozen eggs it practically makes me cry.  Also, please note that the CARE clinics can be very different.  My sister's experience at Manchester CARE was very different from LW's at Sheffield CARE.  Hope you enjoy the bread maker!

Swinny - well done in coping in going back to work.  So sorry you won't be able to make the Christmas bash - can't you be ill?   Seriously, you will be much missed. 

Donkey - I am glad your parents' cat turned up but sorry to hear about Bertie - I hope he is ok and resting; sorry school is a bit manic when you are trying to heal. 

Sweetpea - I hope your cycle is going well. When is your scan?  And yes, your baseline scan is not your end result - plenty of people have more follies which appear with stims.    

Kate - I am so glad the steroids are helping your poorly knee.  Best of luck with the job applications. 

Anna of C - well done on getting down from a size 20 to a size 14; I've never had a weight problem myself (pure luck) but I always really admire those who tackle it like you and Zuri. It must take a lot of effort.  Not long until your IVF and even less time to your holiday!  woo hoo!     

Steph - sorry to hear about Vivvy's constipation; I hope she is doing better now! 

Rural Chick - I am glad you explained about the RC symbol; I was struggling with that too!  I am pleased your Wii is a success!  Sorry there is no further news on your mum at the moment - I do hope you get some answers soon.  So frustrating.  I agree with Anna about getting PALS involved if things don't happen soon. 

HunyB - penultimate day at your job today! Hope downregging is going well!  Sorry but I don't know about symptoms so I do hope someone else can help.  

Laura - I hope Beth is ok with the teething!

Malini - is Charlie still recovering from the big snip?  I hope he is ok.  And I agree with Pix, don't be hard so on yourself sweetness; try and see yourself as we and Charlie see you.      

LW - oooh you'll be on your way now; best of luck you!   

Kazzie - very nice to see you again; I am glad you have seen Dr. Gorgy and I think, in your case, it could be very beneficial indeed. 

Beachy - so good of you to look after your friend's LO.

Miranda - hope Robert is healing well.

Almond - how are you?

Nix - and you?

Ally - I know you have been low so please know we are thinking of you and hope you are doing ok. 

Purple - I hope your holiday is still wonderful.

JoM - are you on holiday now too?  I vaguely recall you had a trip to Cornwall planned but I could be totally wrong!

Vicks - welcome; I do not know anything about gift but I have to say that I think 4 follies is fine and, from what you say, it is still early days so more could appear.  I'm not saying you are going to get 10 eggs or anything but it really doesn't matter as long as you have one good one and plenty of women have got pregnant from getting only one egg on IVF so 4 would be fine.  We were thrilled when my sister got 5.  Also, our latest IVF BFP is CocoRuby and she only had 5 follies but got 5 eggs of which 3 fertilised.  I really wouldn't be too pessimistic.  I have to confess I know nothing about GIFT - my perception is that it is not as good as IVF and I think you should push for IVF but that could be completely unjust and wrong!  However, it does accord with what Heapy has just posted.

Congratulations to JoJoTall - always great to hear of a PR success!

love to everyone I have missed

I am off to check out the Hotel Chocolat website; I have just ordered some Willies chocolate on ocado which is supposed to be yummy!   I've never heard of farmtown and I'm pretty useless on ********!

Off to the proms this evening with DP and his mum.  I went once last month with a friend.  DP's mum has never been and said she's like to go so we are taking her.


----------



## shortie66

Littlejenny     for your posts hunny, how on earth do you manage to remember it all  

Zuri huge       for u and ur family sweetheart.  Hope everything will be ok       

Vicks sorry hunny didnt mean to ignore u earlier    welcome to the thread


----------



## Miranda7

One of our original PR girlies Roozie had GIFT... and her triplets are the oldest PR babies we have! I think - there may be one older?


----------



## shortie66

See what i mean lj    meant to say have a lovely night at the proms and forgot    

Hi mir - is bobster ok now hunny?      

Who was saying about the font being bigger on google   Was it u **** y     Ur right its maaahooosive i can see it from the bottom of the garden   

Just had another call from one of the many people i e-mailed cv off to yesterday got another interview on tuesday at 3pm    Did have a phone call earlier about one of the jobs but said i wasnt interested when they told me what it was.  Its cold calling and selling personal loans to people, i really hate that type of work, i would rather go back to a factory job first


----------



## AoC

Driver, GOOD work, honey!  Go you!  Now sending lots of       and       for good quality embies!!!  

LJ, your posts are lovely -they always make me smile.  

Losing that much weight was the hardest thing I have EVER done, apart from IVF.  Including chainsaw certification, learning to drive, selling my first book and moving house.    It's actually much easier to manage my weight now I'm off wheat, but when I wasn't, I could follow diets to the letter and put weight ON.  I know everyone says that, but I even had a slimming world person look over two weeks worth of (entirely honest) food diaries and not be able to explain how I'd put on two pounds.  It was heart breaking.  Better now.    I'd like to lose more, but I'm not going to stress out over it.

Ack, must rush.  Love to all!


----------



## shortie66

Annaofc u rushing to get home from work


----------



## H&amp;P

Afternoon all,

Anne - thanks for posting my news, DH has gone off on a work leaving do (he was so pleased EC was today as if it had been tomorrow he wouldn't have been able to go as he has been on a no alcohol regime for the last few weeks) so I can sneak on the laptop for an hour while reclining on the sofa watching trashy tv.

EC went OK I was much more awake this time than last though and felt everything, would prefer to be knocked out and wake up when it's all done, not a pleasant feeling. Will now sit back and wait for the dreaded call tomorrow, (I will be at work so that could be interesting as if it isn't good I can 100% guarantee I will be going to pieces), they wouldn't give me anything to help my lining thicken, is it worth carrying on with brazil nuits and pineapple juice do you think?

Sorry no personals today, I have read the 6 pages but now can't remember any of it..........I am blaming the drugs....


----------



## Little Me

AM- Rest up lovely  

Hi LJ- Flippin eck love, I don't know how you do such lovely personals.
Thanks for your kind words xxx

kate- You need some good luck on the jobs hun, hope something comes along that you like and pays what you deserve  xxx

Hi Katherine x

well freekin busy at work today


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG - go for a couple of hours and 2 pages of natter!!! I'd forgotten how much I hate weeding which is why I don't often do it. Why is it that even thornproof leather gloves still don't stop the prickles from thistles getting through    

Anna of C - hope you're on your way home soon and congrats again on the weight loss - and keeping it off. I know just how hard that is.

Kate - great news on the interview next week - do you want to meet up tomorrow or will you be too busy? It was me that thought the font was bigger - turns out DH had been playing with my notebook and had zoomed everything - his eyesight is going I reckon - perhaps he's having sneaky practices for EC!!       

WW - all DH's need shouting at occasionally - don't leave it too long.       

Welcome Vicks - 4 follies sound pretty good to me - especially if they contain 4 eggies - when I was at the Lister having responded to Clomid to produce 2 follies, I was on 450 Gonal F and had no response - the reckoning was that my ovaries had been overstimulated and therefore they had shut down. I think it depends on lots of thing and quite often they use your first response to IVF to tweak your second  - if needed. In the meantime, lots of warmth, protein and brazil nuts to help.

Driver - well done - hope you're not too sore -       for lots of lurv action in the lab tonight. Great to hear from you but get back on that sofa and look after yourself hun.   

      to LauraB and Anna SB.

Anne - thanks for giving us Driver's news and glad really that work is so busy for you and your brother - I guess the start of the new school year makes a difference?   

Zuri -         for your Dad and sorry you have been through all the sh*t as well.       for his OP.    

Heapey - I've never enjoyed weeds of either variety - what are horse tails?!!!! Thanks for the info on GIFT - I didn't know what it was either!!

LJ - I am so in awe of your post hun, can we award you a prize. I'm glad my sign off makes more sense now - I wonder how many people just think I'm a rude nutter !!!!!! I can't wait to find out what everyone's real names are - it's sooooooooooooooo exciting!!!! I've just realised if we changed you to Big Jenny, what your initials would be, so maybe not!!!!!    

Mir - how is the Bobster? Still recovering, I hope.  

Pix - good luck for tonight hun.     

Donkey  - hope DH's interview went OK as well.    

    to all the other lovely ladies

**** sy xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Just a quicky to say I'm glad you're home Driver and I'm keeping everything crossed for you     . How horrible being awake! I remembered nothing 1st time round, 2nd time I felt pain and shouted at them!


----------



## hunyb

Driver - glad to hear you are relaxing hun...not as glad to hear you felt the whole EC procedure....oh dear I've come over all peculiar just thinking about it!    When will they call you tomorrow?  I'll be    for 100% fert!  (as we all we be no doubt!)  

x


----------



## laurab

LJ - You put me to shame!!

Driver - ouch.... must admit my 1st EC went like that... still be nothing I'm sure compared to delivering those bubs!!   Working tom? Are you mad!?

forgot what else I was gonna say!

just eating some curry super noodles... mmmmmm they aren't called super for nothing!


----------



## laurab

Oh yes Mir is right I think, Roozies trips where from GIFT and hers are the 2nd oldest PR babes.... think PIN had the first, hers are about 18 months old now, we occasionally text and she and they are all welll... but busy!


----------



## Malini

Woohoo Driver.  So pleased to hear your news and   for you.  Here's a   for that phone call bcause no matter what it says my heart drops when the number comes up.  Sorry you felt the op - ouch.  You are a brave woman to be so serene about it.  You'd hear my complaints if that happened to me.

Anna (SB) - So, so pleased they are going up.  I will say no more.

I was recommended GIFT - merits: 1) they can put back more than 2 eggs even if younger than 40, 2) not a stat used to rate clinics, and 3) there is a theory that eggs, particularly delicate ones that PR/DOR people seem to have, are happier where nature intended them.

Personally, I think GIFT can work but it is invasiv, out of date surgery and protects a clinic's stats.

Kate - So pleased about the job interviews but the painful knees sound grim.

Ta LJ and Pixie   - I am not being hard on myself promise.  I steered myself off the career path in my mid-twenties because I wanted a family.  It then took me 4 years to convince dh that he did too and now I am careerless and babyless.  This is just how it went and I feel I need to shout about it sometimes, not to you, because there are a lot of career women who get beat up about that and not 'having had kids soon enough'.  Well, unfortunately, life isn't something you can dictate and I admire women - thus my comment to Pixie - who have something to show for their years of education and hard work.  It should be celebrated and not be made out as something that was done at the expense of something else.  So I meant to say well done all of you!!!

Must take my little puppy for his afternoon walk.  He is better, much better, and being so naughty this week.  I think he senses my guilt about the operation and is working me for every ounce he can get .

 for all of you.

M xxx

PS Sweetpea - sorry I was wrong.  So pleased the clever Katherine sorted your question.
PPS Was it you clever Katherine who mentioned globaleggdonors to me - well they are great.  So supportive.


----------



## Wing Wing

Wooooo-hooooo Driver  - well done that girl! You take it easy now hon.    

LJ/AoC, wehre in UK would you get the sticky heat things - ie am I more likely to find in a supermarket or pharmacy here in Lux - that is if I can find at all!!! I am loving the HWB - it is sooo cosy but now I have it stuck under my blouse, I look as if I am pretending to be PG!!!

Oh, and I have spotted a darling little cow in a field near where I live so may nick it for that organic milk!!!!

LJ - have fun tonight and thanks for the usual wonderful post!

Kate - well done on getting the job interview. Good luck with it hon.

Hi Vicks  - welcome to the site. 4 follies sounds alright to me! Don't know what GIFT is so can't advise on that question. Good luck. Do you know when EC is?

 to everyone else.


----------



## Malini

Ahh, thanks Katherine. Maybe it was hunyb?  Gotta find the girl so I can say thanks. (Yes, I could search for the post but I am truly scared to look back over all of our chatter - could get lost in the jungle and never come out )

Does it count that I live in a converted cowshed?  Do I get the spirit of all that protein that was milked there once upon a time?

Pup rolled over, snored and said, "we're not going anywhere yet, I am still tired from my frolic this morning!!" 

So...more admin and filing for me...grrr.


----------



## Little Me

Just got the MOTHA of all electric shocks from my printer


----------



## hunyb

yikes!  just had a nightmare in the back garden!  Was updating one neighbour (who knows about our If issues and ivf) over the garden fence where we were with our tx but neither of us realised our other elderly neighbours (who don't know about our IF issues) were also in their garden.  When my friend said "I have my fingers crossed for triplets for you" in a not too quiet voice, the elderly neighbours leapt up like panthers to spring hugs and (very loud!) congratulations on us for our 'pregnancy'!       There was a bit of "um", "er" and "ah" from both me and my friend     as I struggled to say "well, we're not actually pregnant". Very embarrassing all round!  Feel like sh!t now!     I'm trying to do some work to take my mind off things but I can hear my friends little 4yr old in the back garden talking animatedly about his school day and have started to yearn again!!  just when you think you've got a handle on things...

Where is that green and blacks I was saving  

sorry for me post btw....

Malini - I can't take the credit for globaleggdonors ref 'fraid!  T'wasn't me! 

Anne G - OUCH...you ok?

i said no personals didn't I but I can't resist!


----------



## popsi

sorry not had time to read back... thanks for all your good wishes, fur baby is home now and the lump was just fatty tissue and her arthritis was minimal.. so she is feeling sorry for herself now with a huge scar an has to go on a diet and lose about kg    she is not that big at all bless her .. but thankfully all ok x

love to you all will read bacck and post later.. furry cuddles to do now xx


----------



## Little Me

Huny-  
yes I'm ok ta love, just p issing myself laughing in the office on my own    

pops- Yay!!! give her a cuddles form me and my  brood


----------



## hunyb

Malini - just looked back a bit (through the jungle) and mag & lightweight were having a discussion about globaleggdonors although it was a few months ago...i didn't dare read any more than a few posts in case I got sucked into the past and never came out again!  

x


----------



## shortie66

Ooooo anne be careful hunny    

Hunyb we will get there sweetheart     thought most elderly people couldnt hear properly    Unles ur gossiping of course, or asking them if they want a cuppa   

Popsi more hugs for ur furbaby hun     

Oops gotta go someone at door back later


----------



## laurab

Anne -   

Huny -   Horrible.  

Popsi - Phew!


----------



## sweetpea74

Hi guys  - ouch Anne, sounds painful! I remember once when I had flu and was living in an apt in france with the two pin plugs and I pulled the plug out  of the wall for the washing machine but one of the pins stayed in and I went to pull that too as I had a fuzzy head with the flu and didnt even think about shocks...well I go the biggest shock ever    - thats what i looked like! but i tell you it soon cleared my head and i didnt have flu any longer!

Wahey Driver - two eggies thats brilliant. Here's   for the lab this eve....we're all thinking about you.

Hunyb - not nice, nosey neighbours shouldnt be sticking their sticky beaks in anyways!  

WW - i too am loving the hot water bottle, i find it really soothing...i've had a massive headache for the past couple of days though which is a pain but must be part of the symptoms..

wow LJ what amazing posts you write, you're a star!  (couldnt find a star but the daisy is close enough!)

Glad to hear our furry friends are on the mend...can anyone advise on how to put piccies on, I want to add my ickle furbaby!! 

bye for now x


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

Just wanted to pop on and say hi  

Driver - OMG hun, awake ....youch!!! Hope you are resting and yes I think carrying on with Pineapple Juice and Brazil nuts is a good plan, it can't hurt hey!  Hope DH's   are making sweet love to those lovely eggies right now as we speak   

Beachy - How's your day been today sunshine?  

Mag - Did your day get any better? Did that bl**dy incompetent nurse get back to you regarding getting you scanned. I was so annoyed after our conversation last night, these are trained professionals who should know the ins and outs of things and how dare she just say to you "oh ring your GP if you're worried".

Heapey - Hope you had alovely birthday sweetie  

Kate - how's the knee??

Anne - Like I said yesterday, I am so sorry about Jase's job. How's our iccle Holl's today? Has she picked up? Hope you cleaned the office up after yourself you dirty little girl  

Anna - How are you doing lovey? When do you get your HCG results back?

Had a really mixed day today a friend of mine Sam from one of the other threads rang me last night to tell me that there was a discussion thread about Dr Gorgy and Bupa cover and whether or not the immunology tests were covered. Anyhow, after looking into it I am covered up to £1000 (I work for Bupa and so I'm covered under the staff policy) so that is such a huge boost for us as. 
Then this afternoon I'd already arranged a GP's appointment to see if there were any tests that I could have done via the NHs. So I arrived at the GP's surgery and made a complete t*t of myself, I was sat waiting in the waiting room and the girl that had gone to see my doctor in front of me came out of her appointment and announced to the whole waiting area that she was pregnant.She was just so excited and normarily I would have smiled and been happy that somebody else had achieved their goal, but not today! I couldn't bl**dy believe it. How's that for bad timing on my part. Anyway, went in to see the Doctor and I just burst into tears. He was so good with me though, he just let me have a good cry and handed me lots of tissues. The upshot of the appointment is that he is prepared to do as many of the tests as he can and so that should limit the extra expense for us for the full work up of immunes. Got to go back and see the nurse at 8.30 tomorrow to take some blood.

LJ, Donkey, popsi, HunyB, Wing Wing, Zuri, Laura, Mirra, Steph, Sweatpea, Annaof C, and all of the rest of team PR


----------



## Wing Wing

Yeouch Anne - has your hair gone all mad?!!!!!

Popsi - so glad to hear your doggie is on the mend.

LJ and Heapy - now got that cow in my back garden - dogs not impressed    

Sweetpea - headaches are par for the course I think.  Try lavender oil on your temples at night - that can help although I resorted to paracetamol last night as felt terrible.  I am now at home with the HWB - I am thinking of inventing a belt like contraption that holds it in place permanently.  Could be solar fuelled so water stays hot!!!!

Huny -  

Swinny - what a nightmare - EVERYONE is pregnant!  I wouldn't be surprised to see the first ever pregnant bloke strolling the streets of Luxembourg tomorrow.  Take it easy on yourself - sounds like you have a nice doc.  Does you good to have a good bawl sometimes.

 and   to all.

WW


----------



## mag108

RC- that's a real strain for you, your family and your mum. Really sorry. And the stress of not knowing. Are they able to say why they wont start chemo?

Anna: It's so easy to notice every pain and so hard not to worry. But it's prob all fine and think of all the changes that have to take place for everything to be in place so there's bound to be tweaks and twinges!

Kate; get that dog of yours trained up sleigh-pulling! sorry to hear about yer knee
Hunyboops!
Vicks - welcome on here I am afraid I do not know anything about gift

Driver: Oooh sorry that it hurt a bot. I love aneasthetic!  Glad it all seems to have gone ok and much positive vibes for tomorrow....

Swinny: well I think she had a cheek anouncing it and expecting everyone to be happy. It's bizarre how these situations occur!
Gr8 news on Gorgy and GP. Have a fab nite out

XXXX


xxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh swinny sweetheart how bl00dy awful for you      

Hi mags and wingwing and everyone else  

Ladies for those of you thinking about using donor eggs but still unsure of feelings/emotions connected with it if you check my last posts and click onto my message to drowned girl you will see on the message above she has posted a link, if you click on that it may help somewhat. Sorry i would post the link but im a thick bimbo and havent a clue how to do it


----------



## mag108

forgot to say.
Did call the EPU for scan this morn. Was told I'd be called back. I wasnt. By lunchtime I started spotting (felt like a period coming but so far just spotting) and thought I just couldnt face the place. So I didnt call them. If I feel rough or in pain it's straight to EPU...


----------



## shortie66

Mags


----------



## hunyb

Wing Wing said:


> I am now at home with the HWB - I am thinking of inventing a belt like contraption that holds it in place permanently.


i have the perfect solution...I use one of my elasticated waist belts (not the really cinching ones as you could end up scalding yourself )

x


----------



## Donkey

Evening

RC it must be so frustrating that they can’t pinpoint what’s wrong with your mum.  The nhs can be so wonderful but also sooo annoying.  I hope they sort their act out soon.

Kate or is it hop-a-long??  Not funny?  OK I’m sorry.  I think you need more drugs.  Great news about the interview.

Wing Wing try and stay positive!

Hurray for Driver!!  Make sure you look after yourself.

LJ have a fab night at the proms.  Is it easy to get tickets?

Anne have you got frizzy hair?  Hope you’re OK.

Popsi so glad your furbaby is safe and well.  It’s such a relief isn’t it?

DH’s interview went well and he’s been told it’s between him and another guy…so fingers crossed.

Lots of love to you all

Donks xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Evening Lovelies    

Pops - hon I am so so pleased to hear about your furbaby     you really have been through it with her haven't you, I am so glad that the lump was nothing more sinister     

Swins - fab news re Bupa!! That is excellent news sweetheart. Will you come to party now   pretty please     Sorry about the self centred **** at the GP's today. Not fun but hope the cry did you some good.   

Mag - I am so sorry that you know have to deal with this, its just like one kick in the stomach followed by another isn't it    

Driver - congrats on your lovely eggs sweetheart!! Great news and also great that your lining is also up. Look forward to some great news in the morning     

Anne - honey step away from the printer!! You need to make that holiday in one piece. How is the shoe shopping going??    

Kate - thanks for your little ** message, by the time I tried to respond you had logged off!! Sorry honey  , how are those knees little one? And I was very touched by your lovely offer of an escape darling, may well take you up on that one although not this weekend as I need something that Ben has got      That DE link was great, i have bookmarked it  

Pix - your a gorgeous gorgeous special lovely friend in a million and I LOVE YOU!! Thats all I have to say!!   
  I'm going to say a little prayer for you tonight. I do hope he is listening     

Malini - I am so sorry you are feeling so sad about your career. Please remember that it is NEVER too late for anything you want to do. I think this IF business makes us feel that we are at the end of our lives, not in the midst of it all, in our prime. If you want to do something you can do it, but if I was you I would lap up not having to be super stressed and exhausted all the time like those of us who have stressful full on jobs!!   

LJ - thank you so much for your lovely words and for thinking of me so much. I really appreciate it   

Donks - hiya hon - long time no see   

I have had an eventful couple of days. Had my follow up at Gorgys yesterday. As expected I need loads of immune treatment to help me and god knows how I handle this as I am ttc naturally, I can't do all that hugely expensive immunes stuff every month!!  I have convinced him to give me 3 months of prednisone which I started today. He has also said I need to take baby aspirin and if I get pregnant will need Intralipids and Clexane. Oh god it is all gobbledy **** (sp?) to me!! Anyway, at first he did not want to give me the Prednisone as I haven't had a period since April. I explained that my body regularly tries to ovulate but that my theory was that my over zealous immune system was killing my follicles before they matured. He then gave me the Prednisone. I felt pleased with myself as I just want to try it, it is a real long shot but I want give it a whirl and I fought my corner and got my way. One hurdle crossed, just another million to go  . Anyway he then wanted to scan me and low and behold, after 4 months no period there was a lovely 16mm follicle staring back at us from the screen!! My lining was 8.1mm too!! So he wanted to check that it wasn't a cyst and so he did my bloods. My E2 came back at 350 so that looks like it is going in the right direction       . He called me later and said he wanted to do my LH which I did and found out this morning that it was 12. This is probably terribly high for most of you but for me this is something of a miracle. Put it this way, my starting LH on one of my IVF cycles was 40 (putting my FSH at something like 60 or 70)!! Therefore I am guessing that my FSH must be much lower than that and lower than I have had in months and months!! Obviously getting way too excited and need to 'manage my expectations' as I am getting carried away with dreaming of what could be.......its hard not to. So Ben is having to come home from a work event to make sure we have this one covered!! Then tomorrow I have another scan and I am bracing myself for the usual collapsed follicle that I always get as they just struggle so much to mature   Even if I don't make it this month I am SO SO pleased to see that I am not completely broken and that there is life in the old dog yet!!!  

To everyone else I am running out of steam so lots of hugs all round      

Loads of love 

A xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Fantastic news Ally, let's hope it's a golden follie xx


----------



## shortie66

Ally thats great news hun, make sure u wear ben out later cos u never know hunny.  And any way we gotta get our hopes up sometimes aint we       

Donks     im stumblin more than hopping     Good luck for dh sweetheart hope he gets the job


----------



## AoC

Ally, that's brilliant - well done you!    

I get my heat pads in both Boots and in supermarkets, WW.

Mum's visiting, so I'll be scarce.  SO nice to be off work now until Monday!


----------



## Coco Ruby

evening everyone,

Driver - fantastic news on the follies!!  Well done!  Sorry collection was painful but they are out now and hopefully doing the baby dance in the lab  

Ally, great news!  Am really pleased for you after you have been so down recently.  I know nothing about immunes issues but you are obviously the lady to ask, you know everything!  Have a lovely eve with Ben  

Swinny, sorry about the thoughtless girl at the GP's but nice that your GP was sweet x

Donkey, good luck for DH's interview

Hi WIng Wing, how are you feeling, have you got the hot water bottle glued to your tummy?!

Malini, you've got plenty of time for a career.  Most people these days change what their career at least once in their lives - I'm still trying to get my first one!  But am on the way there and will get there even if I'm 80.

Hunyb, made me smile about your neighbours - nosey but quite sweet too!

Hi RC, beachy, popsi, heapey, anne g, Mags, Pixie, TraceyM (hope you are ok), LittleJenny, LW, Slycett, SoBroody (fingers crossed for tomorrow), AnnaofC - sorry have missed loads!  Am really tired, did a bit of ironing when I got home from work and now can't keep my eyes open.  Felt really dizzy at work today, thought I was going to fall off my chair at one point!  5 days to first scan - can't wait for it to come around, just want to know what's happening.

Hope you are all ok
xx


----------



## laurab

Ally - Fab news!! Jinny put me on all those meds on my last cycle... worked for me!


----------



## Rural Chick

Coco - take care of yourself Mrs Preggers - can't you get out of the ironing? Can't believe it's only 5 days til your scan - how exciting!!!

Anna of C- I hope you have a lovely time with your Mum and that you take it easy.

Ally - so happy for you hun - make sure there's lots of           tonight and tomorrow morning!!!

Donkey - great news about DH's interview -       - do you have to wait long?

Heapey - great that work are being so accommodating - it makes such a difference and is one less thing to worry about.

Mag - I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through and how strong you are being.               that everything works out for you in the end.

WW - should we be calling you MM now for Milk Maid       

Swinny - great news that you can get the tests paid for but WTF did that stupid cow think she was doing - can you imagine if everyone announced why they are at the docs "Oh, just to let everyone know, I've got the clap"!!!! Can't see that happening somehow!!!

Sweetpea - there's a space on your profile for piccies, but they have to be really tiny.

Popsi - so glad your goldie is OK - hope her diet goes well - perhaps you could do her a ticker!!

hunyb - can't believe your nosey neighbours but did have a chuckle as I thought back to the Les Dawson sketches of the two ladies chatting over the garden fence.   

Anne - hope you're OK hun, after your shock - keep away from those nylon undies!!!    (as if!!!!)    

Malini - so glad little Charlie is being naughty - a sure sign of recovery!!

Pixie - hope the interview went well this evening hun.    

Laura - I hadn't twigged you'd been to the Jinny - I might pick your brains before I go.

Kate - thanks for the link to that article - I can totally empathise with what's there.

      to everyone else - sleep well.

 sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

Ally: Cooooooolio! How fab! Seems like you have unlocked a door!
X


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - what a weirdo...announcing it to a bunch of strangers like that!  Great news about Bupa and the understanding GP! Thanks for asking my levels more than doubled yesterday (see my siggy). Was told consultant was pleased but not too get excited...having another blood test on Monday

Ally - what great news! Get jiggy girl! What dose of prednisone are you on? I am on all the same meds (except for the intralipids)

Anne - ouchey! 

Coco - being dizzy is SUCH a good sign   

Katherine - what a nice boss!

Wing Wing - grow follies grow!   

LJ - amazing personals as always! 

Malini - your name (spelt maliny) means raspberries in polish 



Rural Chick said:


> Swinny - great news that you can get the tests paid for but WTF did that stupid cow think she was doing - can you imagine if everyone announced why they are at the docs "Oh, just to let everyone know, I've got the clap"!!!! Can't see that happening somehow!!!


    

Donkey - keeping everything crossed for dh   

Anna - enjoy your long weekend

Hunnyb    sometimes I'm glad we are a little isolated from our neighbours!

Popsi -so glad the op went well! We have a lab too who is our world!

Pix - how was your meeting? I'm sure they are now desperate to have you join!

Driver -   

Hi Mag, LW, Laurab, Kate, sweetpea et all

The tummy already has nasty bruises after just 4 shots of tinzaparin..suppose that means its working though? Good job I don't need to wear a bikini anytime soon...look like a battered wife!

Night all

Anna x


----------



## sweetpea74

just poppin on to see if the piccy worked and to say wahey to ally for your lovely follie - there IS hope yet!! 

swinny - what a thing to have to see - it is hard enough going through all this without it being rubbed in our faces as well

ww - i've got the HWB strapped to my belly too, roll on monday eh?

mag -    

heapey - what cool work colleagues you have, at least you know you have the support there when you need it - thats a really good thing!

donkey - good luck for your hubby - fingers x'ed

cocoruby - 5 days will fly by i reckon!  

Hiya to kate, annaofC, pixie, popsi, beachy, LW, sobroody, RC, lauraB and all you other lovely PR ladies!!

night night 

sweetpea


----------



## Pixie75

Evening ladies,

Haven't had chance to read back properly so apologies in advance if I'm missing anything important.

Driver: Two good eggies = two lovely embryos = twins !!   I'm   for 100% fertilisation in the love lab tonight! I won't be checking the thread till Sunday so can someone please let me know how you get on. 

Ally: I was   after reading your post. I know how much all this means to you and I really couldn't be happier for you that the things are going in the right direction. Get as much as BMS as you can but try not to scare Ben off too much!     Love you too sweetie.   

Anna:    for tomorrow's test. 

Can please someone tell me how Anna & Driver get on ? Pleeeeeeaaassee!!    

Malini : I'll get back to you when I have more time.   

Lots of love &    to everyone else.

Update from me - Interview went really well and I really liked the owner. She is such lovely and positive person and nothing like my current bosses. She said she'd been monitoring my work for a long time and is very impressed with what I do. She said she'd spoken to a few journalists and they couldn't rave me enough! All very very flattering and lovely to hear. I left there feeling very positive and if we agree on the salary I think i'll be handing my notice in at my current place where I've been working for 8 years! She said she will check with her accountants to see if they can afford me! If they come back with an offer which is same/similar to what I am on I might still go for it but ask to work for 4 days a week. OK I'm getting too carried away, let's wait and see. 
I'm off to Dusseldorf tomorrow so won't be around until Sunday. 
Better pack now and go to bed early - ish!

Evening all.

Pix xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies - it's Friday - hurrah!!!!

Pix - fantastic news about the interview - you deserve to be recognised and I hope they can sort something out - have a fun time in Germany.

Driver      for the call this morning.

AnnaSB  -      for your next test - I love the idea of saving the digi one "for the weekend"!!

Ally  - hope you and Ben are knackered in the nicest of ways!!     

BIG         and        to everyone - I'm not really awake yet!!

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Go Ally, go Ally.....  That really is good news hon.

AoC  - enjoy your long weekend. Thanks for advise on heatpads - will take a look this weekend.

Hi Coco - yes, HWB is on tummy again today. Girls at work think I am mad in this weather but I am coming up with some good excuses! 5 days til your scan - it seems to be taking AGES!!! I am rubbish at waiting mind you.

Hey Pix - well done that girl! Sounds like you are very good at what you do - you should be very proud of yourself babe. Have fun in Dusseldorf - or is it work? Oh, and by the way, it IS worth trying for the 4 day working week. At the last interview I went for, I said I would like to work less (even admitted work was not my life and I was looking for better work/home balance) and was offered the job - they said they were impressed by my honesty!!! Didn't take it but that is not the point. (Reason - couldn't keep up the honesty!!!!   )

Good luck today for Driver and Anna.   

WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning WW have you milked your cow yet!!!!

**** sy xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Ally - you had me   too. But then I go at anything at the moment   Hope you had a good time last night (IYKWIM) and hope you scan goes well today.

Pixie - I know you won't read this but I am so pleased your interview went well, it would be good to go and work for someone who would appreciate the work you do.   Enjoy Dusseldorf (I think it's for work but try anyway  )

Anne-   did your hair look like this? My brother once gave himself a huge electric shock he had somehow managed to get a staple stuck in his finger, went in the cupboard for something and pulled the light switch cord thing and ended up lying on the floor in front of me.......  , he wasn't amused but I thought it was hilarious....

Didn't sleep at all well last night, DH got absolutely trolleyed on a work leaving do, went out at 2pm came home 9:30pm, it took me till midnight to get him into bed, tried for over an hour to get him to drink a pint of water, think he had about 5 sips.......he was sat on the sofa looking so sorry for himself....and saying "I don't like it, I don't like it....", I was so sympathetic and just kept telling him to either go and throw up or shut up  , anyway I left him on the sofa about 11pm and went to bed but couldn't get to sleep, so went back down at midnight and literally dragged him upstairs, then i just could not sleep, awake from 4am so got up at 6am and was in work for 7am........he better get up to answer the phone when the clinic rings or their will be trouble , guess that is what happens when a man goes tea total for a month, he phoned me about 3pm and he had only had 2 pints and was already squiffy  . Might do a test phone call home in an hour to see if he answers..... I feel sick with nerves but have sent him a text to say I don't want him to phone me either way as I have some work that absolutely has to be done before the end of today and if the news is not good I know I am going to go to pieces so would prefer to be kept in the dark until I have done it...... does that make any sense at all.....my worry is if he doesn't answer the phone at home the next number they have is my mobile......

Sorry I am short on personals will do more later when I have finished my deadline stuff. But love and hugs to all on this sunny Friday morning.   &


----------



## shortie66

Driver        for that phone call sweetheart, i had barry white blasting out all through the night for you       

Ally hope u had ur wicked way with ben last night hunny, keep it going girl we will get there     

Pix yayyyyyyy hunny that job sounds brilliant   do you need an admin assistant by any chance    Not too hot at this typing lark but i can lie for england "no im sorry she's not in the office at the moment she's in a meeting/out with clients/off sick"    Oh well it was worth a try     Defo take it hunny, this is the start of new and wonderful things for you   

Anna good luck today sweetheart dont worry about those bruises it will all be worth it      

Morning **** y how u doing today? Did you finish weeding yesterday   Cos if u did mine needs doing  

Anne hope u have got over ur shock from yesterday hunny   

Hello to sweetpea almond malini mag purple annaofc heapey donks coco nix sam miranda laura popsi lightweight ladyverte (where u gone, get back here  ) beachy tracey steph swinny lj wingwing and everyone else.

Had to go and help scottie do sarnie this morning as his casual help has got the flu so i was up at 6.15    Now stink of grease ugghhhh so am going to have a nice hot shower.  Knees do feel better today   it stops that way.  Just as well really as havent got m-i-l anything for her bday yet and its today     Suppose i will have to pop to merry hell in a bit see what i can find, just hope the old knees hold out   

Catch up later sweeties


----------



## Little Me

Morning all

AM- You in work today then hun? I really am   for you.  

Ally-         . I am SO happy for you love.
This is a big step in the right direction  
No more shoes for me hun, tryingnot to spend anything non essential at the mo as Jas finishes his contract the week after we get back from hols. Gutted  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Anna-   x

sarah- That frickin marvelous hun, so please you have some cover on Bupa    
Sorry about the silly beatch at the docs       

Morning kate hun  

Donks- Glad hubby interview went well  


Morning **** y x

Pix- You are worth it and they WILL afford you    Well done  
Enjoy Dussledorf.

Love to everyone 

Holls is doing ok, but won't really know till her follow up tomorrow 
And I am fine after my shock yesterday  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Anne - Are shoes not 'essential'??

Driver - I did chuckle at your DH! Just what you need after EC!

Must dash...


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning Kate, Anne and Laura  - no I didn't finish the weeding - might do a bit more today, but then again......

 sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Luara- Hmmm, now you come to mention it    

Hi **** y x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Anne   I think you need a new pair of shoes to recover from your shock yesterday!!
**** sy xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Kate  - your neighbours must hate you - blasting out Barry White all night!!!! Glad the knees are feeling a bit better.

Mine are not too keen on me RC  - the cow can get a bit noisy in the garden and the smell.........!!! 

Driver - your DH sounds so like mine - particularly the feeling sorry for himself on the sofa part! Mine would usually be cuddled up with the 2 dogs on the sofa in drunken misery but happy that at least 2 girls love him - even if wifey is none to impressed!!! Good luck for today hon. Do remember that YOU come before work!!

Bit disappointed Anne that your hair is not all craaaaaaazzzzzy but that was just cos I am jealous of your beautiful photo!!!

Well, I went for acu appointment yesterday and actually was really pleased. Result as the guy spoke PERFECT English - Phew cos can't pronounce acu names anyway - never mind with a French accent!! He seemed to know what he was taking about and had treated other IVF'ers referred by gynos etc.

Basically he had me lie down listening to soothing music (why oh why is it always water which just makes me wanna pee?!) and then stuck needles in the top of my head, my lower arms, my lower legs and between my big toes. He then said he was leaving me to relax for 20mins and I was then to report what, if anything I felt.

All very nice and relatively pain free which surprised me.

Gotta go back today and then Mon, Weds and Fri next week. Does this sound normal?

He also wants me to note if I feel any different between sessions. Said I may even feel more hungry - thought that was not possible but unfortunately it is!!! I think my mind just latches onto another excuse to fill my face!!

Big  to all - hurrah - it's FRIDAY!!

WW X


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - Well done you! 

Driver - wasn't dh supposed to be looking after you! I know its a nerve racking time       

Anne - shoes sound like a good idea!  

Kate - that roles sounds promising! Well done on the early start

WW - glad you enjoyed accupuncture

Morning RC, laurab, Sweatpea et all

No more blood tests till Monday. The cheapy test was darker today, the FR test was a definate line but still not as strong as the control line. My Mum is here today driving me nuts, but doing the ironing! As far as she's aware I'm down regging. DH has a day off today (which is a pain this is my day for getting the house straight) but he's gone out on his mountain bike.
Seeing accupuncturist 11.30 and gp at 3.30pm  

Annax


----------



## Wing Wing

Got totally confused then Anna as I thought you had a test today - sorry loverlee.  I am sooooo impatient!  

Have a nice day.


----------



## laurab

WW - I used to feel realy spaced out after acu, then I had t get on a busy tube train home was all a bit odd!  I used to realy enjoy it even if it gave me 45 mins just to relax. 

XX


----------



## Little Me

WW- Glad you enjoyed the acu love. Sorry to disappoint but my locks are still "Just stepped out of a salon" straight     
xxx

Anna- Well, I did buy a pair last week from next...they are a small size 3 so I can JUST about get sway with em...sort of gladiator leather stylee in gold  
I am so hopeful for you love x

Laura- How are the Chippingtons today?x


----------



## laurab

I think the chipsters have all put there naughty socks on this morning! We have a boring day, no visitors and nowhere to go.... prob take them for a wander over park after lunch....not very exciting!


----------



## beachgirl

Laura- If I lived close you'd have visitors..me...   hope you're all ok, enjoy the park, it's a lovely day.

Just back from dropping car for it's service, nipped into M & S as they've got the dine in offer on this weekend  just sorting washing out, cleaning bedrooms and emtpying wardrobes so I can sort holiday stuff out...


----------



## H&amp;P

ooooh it's quite on here on here today


----------



## laurab

Driver have you not had the call yet?

Beachy - wouldn't that be lovely... you could come over and we could have cake.


----------



## beachgirl

Driver- hope you're ok, what time are you finishing work?

Well car is ready, needed a new tyre as well   so just off to freshen up then go and collect it..

Laura- mmm, cake, now that's an offer


----------



## Jumanji

Ally - good to see you!   I know it seems like you are constantly groping in the dark for answers but it really does sounds as though you are making progress here!  It has seemed from a number of scans you have had and from what you were told in Washington that you DO have follies (and hence eggs) but something seems to want to try and stop those eggies from developing properly and giving you a normal cycle.  That something is highly likely to be immunes-related so I think you are definitely on the right track and this is great news!  I know it still seems slow and you still don't have concrete answers but this is a world away from the "nothing we can do" approach you were given at the start of your journey.  Let's hope this is your golden follie! If not, do keep going because I truly think you are getting somewhere here.    Meanwhile, keep  

Malini - I agree with Ally that IF can make you feel as though your life is over and that you are somehow "past it" when that is most definitely not the case.   If you want to plan a career you still have plenty of time.  Sometimes it is so hard being a woman and I think it's getting harder.  50 years ago we just had children in our early 20s adn no career. 15 years ago we were all told to establish our careers and then have a family later on.  Now we are told to establish our careers but still get 3 kids in before 30 so remember to find Mr. Right among the huge queue of highly suitable and desirable men just itching to have a family in their mid-20s!!  We can't win!  The trouble is we judge ourselves so harshly.  It really doesn't matter whether you have a career right now or not.  You have a lot to deal with at the moment so taking a break is probably a good thing.  And I'll bet Charlie LOVES having you around. Sometimes it takes courage to admit that working is not right for you at the moment.  But you certainly have time to return if you like!  Did charlie recover enough for another walk later or did he need an afternoon off his hectic schedule?  It must be fun having a young pup.  Portia sleeps an awful lot these days but she is pushing 18!     

Kate - it is so good that you have an interview already!  Best of luck with that!  

Swinny - I am so sorry you had to go through that at the GP.   I do think the women was a little silly - I know she's excited but, seriously, does she expect the whole waiting room to be that interested?  It was just really unlucky that you had to deal with that and I am so sorry. I am glad your GP was kind and sensitive.  I am pleased about the BUPA news - makes a lot of difference! 

Anna of C - I am convinced there is much more to weight loss and individual weight patterns than simply food intake and exercise!  I can't imagine doing chainsaw certification though!  For me, learning to drive was the nightmare.  I'm still not the best driver even now!

Driver - I hope you have some good news today on fertilisation.  Sorry EC was uncomfortable!  DP spent last Sunday on the sofa watching films and drinking lucozade sport!  Typical!  We are all   so hard for you now.  I hope you get the call and some good news soon.    

Heapy - when is your next consultation?  And where is it?  I really think you'll get a much more positive experience wherever you go!   Glad you have supportive colleagues.

Rural Chick - I am impressed with the gardening; DP is the green fingered one so I leave all that to him!  What are the next steps with your mum?  They need to find out what is going on!

SobroodyAnna - I am sure you are still on high knicker alert!  Seriously, I know getting through each hour must be a challenge so hang in there and stay positive.    When are you having a scan?

HunyB - sorry you had to go through that with your elderly neighbours; must have been a little upsetting even if they mean well.  I hope you are ok.  As Kate says, you will get there! 

LauraB - hello there! How is your er lovely pet spider? 

Vicks - I would listen to Malini on GIFT; always be aware of clinics trying to protect their stats!  That said, it seems it can work sometimes - look at Roozie as Laura says!

Wing Wing - glad the hot water bottle regime is going well! Best of luck for Monday's scan!   Sorry the dogs aren't getting on with the cow!!  I think your acu schedule sounds pretty normal for when you are stimming but someone else may know more than me!

Anne - I hope you have recovered from the vicious printer.

Popsi - I am so glad your doggie is ok!

Miranda - I hope Robert is still on the mend!

Sweetpea - I think the headache is due to dehydration; make sure you drink plenty of fluids; do you have a cow to ensure fresh, organic milk?  If so, milk her daily to keep fluid intake up.

Mag - I hope you are ok today.  Has anyone got back to you yet?  I assume not given the standard of care you have had so far.  I agree with your plan to go straight to the EPU if you feel poorly.  

Donkey - pleased DH's interview went well. Fingers crossed there! 

CocoRuby - Kate's main pregnancy complaint was absolute utter exhaustion!!  I think it is fairly common, especially in the first 12 weeks, but it is more exaggerated for multiples and, of course, you may have triplets in there!!  Not much you can do except sleep when you can!  It really isn't long until the scan now.

Pixie - of course the other lady won't be able to afford you - you are priceless!   Seriously, I am glad it went well and hope they can offer you something good. I hope Dusseldorf goes well (nice city I think). 

Beachy - I love M&S food; their "cook" range is fab!  Not cheap though!

LW - you'll be in Turkey now!  Hope you can logon!

Almond - hello!

Fishy - where are you?

Steph - I hope Vivvy is still doing well!

Purple - are you not back yet?

Nix - hi there!

love to anyone I have missed. 

Someone at Kate's twins club has been booted out!  Very exciting! I think I mentioned her once before - she was moaning about the work, cost etc. of having twins and said at one point "I wouldn't wish this on anyone".  Someone else (not Kate) who has IVF twins immediately said she would wish it on anyone who had ever experienced the pain of infertility.  You would have thought that would shut her up but no.  Apparently this woman recently made another stupid comment to the lady who had IVF twins saying "so you could have avoided this twins nightmare" or something similar so she has been asked to leave for being totally negative about having twins which is a little bizarre in a twins club!!   

Kate has said I can buy Emily's christening outfit! The twins are being christened in November and they are not having robes so I just get to choose a nice outfit! I think a nice dark red number would suit her!  And she must have matching shoes!  I have found a ring on ebay hallmarked 1908 (exactly 100 years before Emily was born) so I may get her that as a christening present.  We are getting Oliver a hip flask with his initials engraved on it.  I am so the proud aunt!!  I do think miracle babies where you know a couple has gone through a lot to achieve a family are always a bit special.


----------



## Little Me

LJ- Hi love x

beachy 12 sleeps for you x


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi All,

I had told DH not to call me at work as I was on a deadline and knew I would go to pieces if I got the call at work, so 12:40 I was all done and heading home......

So the update from us is, embryologist phoned at 11:30 1 egg was not suitable for ICSI   so only 1 got injected, that one has fertilised   but it was too early to tell the quality, we are in at 10:30 tomorrow for Egg Transfer.

Thanks for all you good wishes and Barry White playing.

Sorry not many personals
Love to all.

Can someone pm me Pixies number or if you think she wouldn't want me to have it send her a text for me.  

LJ - whats your secret, do you make notes as you read through??  Christening outfit sounds lovely, we bought our goddaughter a lovely little bracelet from a company called D for diamonds, they have some lovely stuff.

WW - I was going for acu once a week, but I think everyone is different, I think my lady said once a week was the minimum but to go more around ET.

Anne - I'm just posting now  , thanks for text


----------



## Little Me

AM- Thank F for that love. Phew....now as we all know, one is all we need hun    
Well done you xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne- thanx for the number I will text her now


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver         for your golden eggie.

LJ - Mum has been told that she can't have an MRI or a PET scan yet as it will show where her biopsy was taken from the lung as a "hot spot" and so may mask the real problem. The MacMillan nurse seems to think it is breast cancer as breast cells were found in her lung fluid and lymph node. However, the breast specialist examined both Mum's mammograms really carefully and said it was definitley not breast cancer.    So the plan now is to scan the ovaries and the bowel to see if there are any signs of tumours there. They won't start chemo because they don't know where the tumour is but I thought Chemo was something that went all round the body in the bloodstream.

I am a bit worried that Mum is in denial, understandable, I know - yesterday she was saying that perhaps they got the tests mixed up with someone elses. The problem is that her husband's brother's wife died of cancer two months ago and they never found her primary cause either. She is normally a real fighter and will insist on getting things done, but seems very reluctant to do this. I don't want to push her too much in case I upset her, but on the other hand, I am so aware that time is marching on.

If that wasn't enough, I had a letter from my Head today, having told him via DDH who also works at the school that I didn't want him to contact me - I have gone from having had a few really good days to being right back in that black hole again which I hate so much as there's nothing I can do to stop it. I have spent the last two hours      and trying to tell myself that I must be more positive but I can't - I hate depression so much.

I'm sorry that's such a miserable me post on such a lovely sunny day.   

    to everyone

**** sy xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Great news Driver.   its the golden eggie.  Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Little Me

**** y- What's going on with the head then hun?
So sorry about your mom too


----------



## Sammeee

I had my second EC today and only got 2 eggs from 5 follies...!

1st ivf.. SP 225iu menopur upped to 300iu and cetrocide... 8 follies resulting in 3 eggs

2nd IVF....SP 450iu menopur and again cetrocide... 5 follies resulting in 2 eggs...

IF it comes to ttc a 3rd time how diffrently can we do things??... has anyone any advice or experience they can offer??
Maybe Down Regging first??.. I had my FSH tested before 1st ivf and it was 7.2 Im 37yrs old, got a 17yr old, 12yr old and 2 1/2yr old all concieved naturally, no right tube as it was hydro and left partially blocked hence no natural pregnacy since my youngest. 

If we do need to try again im desperate to help improve things as im sure you all can sypathise... This really is the hardest thing ive ever gone through!!. 

Thankyou in advance for any help / advice  

Sammeee X


----------



## Züri

Great new Driver!! when do they think transfer will be tomorrow?  

RC so sorry about your mum and the issue with the head  

x


----------



## laurab

LJ - I have similar from some people at twins club 'oh we just wanted one more and this is what happened', 'oh god I thought twins was bad enough'.  MY tactic is to be super uber happy with the chippers (as I am) I have NEVER once moaned to these people about lack of sleep or anything.  Apparently they all think I'm super efficient... which Im not but I hate people to think I can't cope(which I can of course!). People really don't know the blessing.  I'm glad she has been chucked out.... maybe I should act as bouncer in my twins club too!!  Bruce is missing again.. he set up home on the bread bin which after a day I had to distroy it as needed to get to the bread and since he has been missing....  

Driver - One perfect beautiful little embryo!! Come on litlte one grow for mummmy... do we have a name or are you waiting til you see it tom before you decide?!

RC -  

Had plans to go to the park but after loading the gang up and gettng to the end of the road realised the buggy had a puncture! BUMS!


----------



## Little Me

Laura- You are coming to the FF do aren't you love?
x


----------



## laurab

Oh I think you'll find I'm top of the list!!  Gonna dust of my dancing shoes special... oh I plan to get SOOOOOO drunk!


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello Girls  

Rural hon - I am so so sorry to hear about your mum, life is so cruel, just at the time you have so much going on in your life something like this comes along to test someone so very close to you. Very hard for you all      I have never suffered from depression as such but I really understand that feeling of being knocked down again   

Driver - well done lady this is wonderful wonderful news, not two but one great one I hope         

LJ - thanks for your positivity it is always so appreciated. I am glad you feel that way, it helps keep me focused   

Pix - job sounds amazing darling!! Lets hope they come up with the goodies         (see I am praying!! )

I am a bit shell shocked and confused at the moment by it all. I had another scan today and Dr G thought I had ovulated. I had BMS last night and am going to carry on for the next week or so (just to be sure!!) but to be honest I am a bit concerned as I had no EWCM at all (I do have 'preseed' though which I think Nicki W raves about - was it you Nicki) although I did have it a couple of weeks ago, my boobs have been sore for the last couple of weeks too so maybe I ovulated a while ago or maybe the follicle just disappeared rather than ovulated oh god I don't know. I am today now officially on the TWO WEEK WAIT THOUGH!! This is the first time I have made it in the whole 18 months I have been on this mission. I have never got there!! Oh except I think I ovulated in April but not sure about that one. I am now of course thinking of every reason why this is not an official 2WW and every reason why I didn't ovulate etc   I have some idea of what it is like to get to this stage now though. So I had an intralipids drip, have been on Prednisone & baby aspirin for 2 days, I started the clexane today and have the joys of the cyclogest to come (400mg morning and night). I don't want to hope too much but I can't help it. It feels too good to not allow myself this dream. I had lunch with my Dad and a tiny downy feather floated down onto the table, I said 'its a sign' and my dad laughed and said he thought it was too! Maybe it was the    passing??!!!    Now I am just getting ahead of myself. Anyway I have vowed to not get too excited and just expect a bfn. It would be too amazing to get there under these circs. I must view this as a trial run for my next ovulation which may be the real one!!! 

Must dash as I have only just got in from appointment and have done nothing!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Züri

Ally it's so nice to hear some excitement and hope from you and i hope so much you have a successful 2 week wait, you deserve it xx

Girls I am sat here going crazy, anxiously waiting for the phonecall re my dads big op, I am hoping he makes it through the op alone and that what they find is not the big 'C'

xxx


----------



## laurab

Zuri - Sorry hon, I'm SOOO behind on everything that is happening with everyone.   I'm sure your dad is as strong as an ox... we are all strong women on this thread and I guess we must get it from somewhere??

Ally -   All looking good!! Hopefully I'll be the only one getting mashed at the xmas do!


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> Had plans to go to the park but after loading the gang up and gettng to the end of the road realised the buggy had a puncture! BUMS!


think I would have said something much worse than that  Not thought of a name, we had bubble & squeak last time, will wait until tomorrow to make sure it has carried on dividing, maye I'll call it Bruce, hmmmm better not I have an ex called Bruce I don't DH would appreciate that 

Zuri - transfer 10:30 tomorrow. ,  for you and all the worry we are having, hope your Dad is ok. 

RC - so sorry about your Mum (I know I have already said this but wanted to again), there is nothing I can say to help and understand where you are coming from with the denial part , we are here for us whenever you want to download,  to your head, why don't men listen.

Anne- Not long till your jollies, have you started packing? Do you have the boys again before you go?

Purps - Do you have any tan lines , hope you had a great holiday, think you are back over the weekend but I might not be online.

WW - keep that hot water bottle going, good luck for Mondays scan.

LW - not sure if you can get online from Turkey, hope you got there ok and the weather didn't affect your flight 

Ally - It is great to hear you sounding positive about ovulating, maybe I need to be doing more after my ET to try to make this one stick.

And I have totally forgotten everything else I was going to say, my mind is mush, not sure how good my lining is going to be tomorrow, I seemed to bleed an awful lot yesterday after EC to say they only drained 2 follies. Also my clinic use HCG as support not progesterone, anyone else had this? Should I take baby asprin as well, can I use progesterone as well (I have some left from last cycle), argghhhhh I think I am going insane and I haven't even started the 2WW yet..........


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Zuri - I second Laura I am so so so sorry I had no idea, I do remember you saying something a while ago but I have had my head so far up my **** that I have let you down. Sorry hon.     for your dad.


----------



## Little Me

Alls- Loving to hear you happy hun  

Laura- really looking forward to meeting/dancing/fgetting s hit faced with you  

and everyone else of course  

Z-   fro your dad hun xxx

AM- Got the lads this weekend babe. Not packed as yet but will do next week  

ps - Texted Purps with as much news as I could remember and told her about your ikkle one


----------



## laurab

Anne - Well fingers crossed you'll be on the orange juice with the rest of the gang.... it'll just be me making a fool of myself with my bottle of wine with a straw in it!  

Coco - I had to leave work at 3pm for the duration of my preg as just SO tired. Weekends were just a haze of tim wking me and giving me food to eat.. then Id nodd back off!


----------



## Züri

Ally1973 said:


> Zuri - I second Laura I am so so so sorry I had no idea, I do remember you saying something a while ago but I have had my head so far up my  that I have let you down. Sorry hon.    for your dad.


Oi!! Ally don't be bloody silly, letting down? what you on about, I haven't said a great deal anyway as I rarely post I was just venting some steam earlier as I am still sat here twiddling my thumbs waiting! he went into theater 4 hours ago! eek! xxx

Driver wishing you lots of luck for transfer tomorrow xx

And same for you Laura  I am the worlds worst culprit at the moment for skim reading and missing lots of major news like recently when i asked about LJs pregnancy even though she had posted hew news only about an hour or so earlier 

Anyway thanks for you support girls this is why I keep coming back to this lovely thread, a hard northern bird like meself 

xx


----------



## Wing Wing

for Zuri - hope your Dad is OK hon.  Thinking of you.

     for RC.  Have PM'd you loverlee.

Yipeee for Ally - am LOVING the positivity!  I saw 2 magpies on my "lawn" this morning and thought that was a sign too (the cow wasn't too chuffed RC!!)

Laura - feel torn between wishing to be PG and having a real blast with you at the Chrimbo do!!

Have good weekends everyone.  Will try to get on to check Driver's progress - really  lots of   for you babes.

WW X


----------



## mag108

ladies 
I have started bleeding quite heavily. It is a relief on some level as I now wont have to go for a scan on Tues.
Came home from work and got out in the sun reading Dr Beers v good book.
Appt made at Dr Gorgy.
EPU nurse from the other day called to give me my blood result and tell me to come in for a scan Tues. I told her I had that call already. She said they work alt shifts so didnt know her colleague had called. I didnt kick or scream (though I bigtime felt like kicking off). I am making a note of all that's happened to compile a complaint.

But day has amazingly got worse. DH called me in from backgarden. He was doing a houseprice search on our house (as you do), simply typed in our address and on the first page of google comes up and INVOICE from when I bought DHEA from a company called labdiscount. On it my name, my address, my email address and last 4 digits of my cc! I am totally fuming and have spent all afternoon trying to find an address for this company.
Unbelievable

RC I am so sorry things are tough.

Driver: really    for you


----------



## Swinny

Hiya

A really quick one form me as I'm still at work 

Ally - Woo hoo babes, that's fab news. Oh I so hope this works for you my lovely

Anna - Yeyy!! Your HCG is going up lovely  

Driver - Again excellent news on the golden Embie. Fingers crossed for ET tomoz babes   

Hi to the rest of the gang, will bob on properly tomorrow

Sarah xxx


----------



## Züri

So sorry Mags   

And I can not believe that information is for all to see on the web, that's scary stuff i hope you can sort it out and give them a good  

xx


----------



## Sammeee

hello all...

Driver.... Keeping it all crossed for you, in fact i think we both cycled around the same time in May!!..     X

Sorry to intrude your thread but i posted this question earlier and havent received a reply so thought if i post here it may help... so here goes!..


Online

Gender: 






    A Question for Poor Responders.... 
« on: Today at 14:24 »    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I had my second EC today and only got 2 eggs from 5 follies...!

1st ivf.. SP 225iu menopur upped to 300iu and cetrocide... 8 follies resulting in 3 eggs

2nd IVF....SP 450iu menopur and again cetrocide... 5 follies resulting in 2 eggs...

IF it comes to ttc a 3rd time how diffrently can we do things??... has anyone any advice or experience they can offer??
Maybe Down Regging first??.. I had my FSH tested before 1st ivf and it was 7.2 Im 37yrs old, got a 17yr old, 12yr old and 2 1/2yr old all concieved naturally, no right tube as it was hydro and left partially blocked hence no natural pregnacy since my youngest. 

If we do need to try again im desperate to help improve things as im sure you all can sypathise... This really is the hardest thing ive ever gone through!!. 

Thankyou in advance for any help / advice  

Sammeee


----------



## Züri

Girls just had the call and it seems all went better than planned and so far so good, phew relief! just hope nothing nasty comes back from the biopsy (the surgeon seems confident it will be Ok) anyway thanks for listening today girls x


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - grow ickle embie, grow!     Good luck for the morning!   Can't see there be any harm taking progesterone too. 

Mag - I'm sorry hun     But I suppose this rules out an ectopic? Its shocking that you found your details on the net! Can you complain to someone...fraud squad maybe? 

Zuri -   your Dad is ok, what a horrid thing to go though  

RC - Have you thought about trying anti depressants? My friend is on some that will not effect her ivf tx, and she has found them incredibly helpful. I found counselling helped me climb out of a very datk hole 2 years ago. Its a really tough thing to go through, but you will not feel like this forever, I promise  

Ally -      for the 2ww! 

LJ - the clinic has not even mentioned a scan yet, though I suspect I will get booked in on Monday afternoon IF my hcg level has gone up enough then . I suspect it will be at 6.5 - 7 weeks, which would be around my birthday. 
So glad that horrible lady got kicked out of twins club! The poor babies! 
Your ideas for presents for the twins are just lovely! They are so fortunate to have such a thoughtful Aunty! I have bought a bottle of vintage port as a christening present before which will be ready in time for there 21st B-day (and worth a fair bit too!) 

Samee - your fsh is fine. Any idea why you were on the short protol? My 1st IVF I was on the long protocol, down regged with gonapetyl, then x6 amps of menapur, 8 follies, 6 eggs, 4 embies (x2 top quality), 2nd ivf was SP, pill, cetrotide & x6 amps of menapur, 8 follies, 2 eggs, 1 fert but did not survive to et. So I would definately give the long protocol with down regging a try in your shoes next time, if needed. Good luck!  

Hiya Sarah, Wing Wing, Anne, Kate, Laurab, Pix, Beachgirl et all! 

My accupuncturist was floored by my news. I am the 1st lady she has had get pg whilst down regging. Then I saw my gp who is the best! She already knew I was pg (hospital had been in touch) and was over the moon. I have cried on her shoulder for 2 years since she joined the practice and she has been incredibly supportive. I was v honest and said I started taking the tinzaparin early, she said 'good for you', told her I had upped by steroid dose slightly from 20 - 25mg and would need more..she said 'no problem'. Phew! I had to keep telling her not to get too excited! She did tell me that she has certain ladies who come in with negative pg tests, have a weak positive on a blood test, levels rise slowly and yet they go on to deliver babies. She told me hcg levels online do not mean that much because the sample group is small, after all MOST pg women never have their hcg levels taken. Good point I thought. 

Happy weekend everyone 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Ladies - thank you so much for all your support and kind words - I can't begin to tell you how much it means to know I can have a meltdown.                     Have decided that the diet can $od off this evening and have attacked the wine already - please assume any posts after this are done under the influence!!!

Laura - do they do puncture repair kits for buggies like they do for bikes? I'd never even considered that they would get punctures.    If Turkey doesn't work, please can I be your drinking partner at the party!!!      

Ally hun - delighted to hear your news about ovulation and         that this is your time - you deserve it so much. 

Driver          for that golden eggie of yours - I reckon this is your time too.

Anne - have a lovely weekend with the boys - are you going to the footy again?

WW - thanks again      and       at the magpies and cow comment.

Mag          - I hope at least you can now try to move forwards - take care     I can't believe that google thing.     

Swinny    

Sammee - welcome I'm sure you'll get some answers PDQ on here.

Anna SB - I've been on the happy pills for 10 weeks now, and am in touch with the mental health team twice a week - I guess I'm a pretty hopeless case. So glad to hear that your GP was so supportive.

Zuri - can't begin to tell you how glad I am for your Dad - fingers crossed that the rest is OK.

Thanks again and       to everyone

 sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

RC - you are not a hopless case! Anti d's can take a while to work, or you many need to try a different one


----------



## laurab

RC - They prob do but its easier to wheel the beast back to the garden and leave it til Tim comes home!

Anna - Wow, a good GP! Lucky you!


----------



## Donkey

Hello girls

Zuri I'm so glad that it's looking good for your dad, what a worrying day for you  

RC I can't imagine what you are going through   .  Your head isn't allowed to phone you to check up when you are off sick ESPECIALLY as you have asked him not to.  You could contact county and get them to tell him to back off.

Driver  hurray for your embie, good luck for ET  

Mags        

Ally - it's good to see you so positive, you are allowed to dream, we all do.  In fact one tx I planned the twins christening  

Laura and the chippers as bouncers  

Dh still hasn't heard but he's not worried.  I'm just used to teaching where you find out on the day.

Anna things are looking really good for you, it's so exciting.  and a nice GP    I actually spoke to a nice receptionist today, shock horror.  I have to have zoladex implants to control my endo for 3 months before my nhs cycle so had to arrange that and she was helpful!!!

Painting shelves tomorrow I think.  

Lots of love xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura - a girl after my own heart - I would leave if for Duncan to fix - I reckon we need to let them do things that make them feel useful - like putting the bins out (how hard is that!!!)

Donkey - thanks for that - I was actually sent a letter that said it was "school policy" to try to help those on long term sick leave and that occupational health had been informed and they would be contacting me - at least I can let them know what the problem is.   for DH  - I tend to forget that most jobs don't find out on the day. A nice GP's receptionist is the best oxymoron ever!!!

Anna SB - thanks for your concern - I'm on my second lot of pills which I though were working well - it just goes to show what a roller coaster depression is.

Zuri - hope your Dad is recovering well from his op.

Driver            for tomorrow's ET hun    

Really sorry to have put a downer on things ladies - I'll say good night and thanks again to everyone.         

 sy xxxx


----------



## Nicki W

Ally great news on that golden DHEA egg! Do I rave about preseed?!!! (yes it is me!) My theory is that CM is the missing link in DOR/POF, reckon someone will do some research soon  
Love to everyone
NW xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi

I read about how good preseed was and tried it twice but it made me feel so uncomfortable and bloated i thought it didnt agree with me....although dont usually react this way to foods or anything

angels


----------



## Angels4Me

Ally: wish to so much luck. I have started taking 50mg dhea and will go to see doc gorgy about nov time. I tried with dr g's immune drugs natually but still not pg....at 44 prob need the dhea

angels


----------



## shortie66

**** y i have pm'd hunny       

Ally oohhhhh wow ally's on the 2ww, allys on the 2ww, ally's on the 2ww         Whoooohooooooo       Best of luck hunny fingers eyes and toes crossed for ya    

Zuri great news about ur dad sweetheart      really hoping things are fine for you.   

Mags oh sweetheart defo put a complaint that really is shoddy treatment    

Hi donks laura heapey annasb anne purps pix malini annaofc and everyone.

Only just got back from m-i-l's she cooked us paella for tea  (had to take out the prawns tho ugh  )


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate hun - your pm inbox is full, so here goes!!
Hi - me again
Just seen your post, don't you like prawns? They're a great aphrodisiac (apparently)!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## popsi

just a quickie girlies  

ally.. fab fab fab news about your golden follie honey.. so so pleased for you xxxx your post made me   and i am so happy for you after this news xx

mag... sorry darling life is sh!t xxx

anne.. how are you and how is hollie xx

laura.. you are amazing with your chips honey xx

lj.. your post amaze me xx the christening outfit sounds adorable x

anna.. hope this little one is keeping strong so happy for you xx

driver.. fab news about your golden embie xx

kate.. how are you darling xx

rc, mir, annac, gorgeous pix, tracey (hope your ok xx), zuri (great about your dad honey), fishface, donkey, angel, nikki  and all you wonderful  ladies out there xxxx

right i better go now as i am a little bit pi$$ed as having a few drinks as its been a tough week but glad its over and all ok, wish I could come to the christmas party.. but its just too far and too difficult with adoption 

love you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi - hun, where in Wales are you? If it helps you could always stay with me on the way over if that would help.
Glad I'm not the only one who's had a drink tonight!!  
xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

RC.. thanks honey.. i am in the valleys in the South, but cant commit to anything due to adoption xx but HUGE thank you, and maybe one day will get to meet you all, it would be fantastic xxx


----------



## laurab

RC - I always get tim to do the bins and clean the cat litter! Oh and nip to the offie for vino!


----------



## Rural Chick

Washing the cars, mowing the grass, pushing the trolley in the supermarket!!!
xxxx
PS Have blown loads of bubbles to everyone to get them to end in 7 - please let me know if you want another number
xxxx


----------



## laurab

putting petrol in the car..... thats it! I do EVERYTHING else!


----------



## Rural Chick

When did they last change a loo roll??


----------



## shortie66

Hiya **** y   cant stand prawns hunny ughhh just the look of em makes me wanna puke    However i do lurrveeee prawn cocktail crisps     Inbox emptied petal     

Popsi u p1ssed   never     Enjoy it hun u have had a bugger of a week   

Laura i have to do bins and fetch the lager   but scottie does cook the tea sometimes  

Im having a nice relaxing jd and coke    Been on tinternet to find out what this lump in my gob is cos couldnt remember what the dentist said    Phew so relieved   its somat called a mucocele which is a fluid filled cyst from a blocked saliva gland. Lovely im sure, if i aint got dodgy knees i got a bad gobhole    Scottie says when they take it out does that mean i'll have a couple of days with no nagging   Told him no im gonna record all my nagging for you and play it constantly


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Kate hun
I've found I can nag by email/skype sooo easily - I'm getting into practice for Turkey.   
Sorry that your mouth is hurting - I'd recommend more Jack D!!
PS I teach a JD - no kidding - he's lovely!!!


----------



## shortie66

**** y thats just it hun its not even painful


----------



## Rural Chick

But it might be without a JD!!!     
xxxx


----------



## shortie66

**** y Scottie says im very slow on the drinking tonight   Only on my 2nd and dont think i can manage another    Whats up with me


----------



## mag108

hello ladies

Having a bit of a meltdown, think it's all hit me now. Started bleeding yesterday. Left work after a couple of hours to come home and relax but then DH found those details about me on the internet and that pushed me over an edge.

A friend was having his MA show and it had been pre arranged that we would go. I felt like I really shouldnt go and over-rode those feelings partly because my one of my close friends pressured me. She know what's going on but was still pushy with me to make decision saying, 'I feel on my own, I need to take myself into account too'. after I had said look, a bad day got much worse now I dont feel like going out. She is generally very caring and we have supported each other through a lot. So I went out. It was wrong to do, it was a big strain, even being around friends.

Then on way home I told DH I wasnt going to London with him and his son today (overnite visit for him to go to friends party) and he kicked off. It wasnt a casual decision, I realised last nite what kind of state I was in and dont think I should be travelling. Dont think people realise quite what a fragile state I am in. Honestly felt like walking out last nite.

Still furious with him. Feel that DH was yet again blindingly insensitive, thinking of himself. His prob being he didnt want to go on his own with his son to London (all practical stuff and some old psychological stuff about not wanting to be a single dad). Saying....'well now I can only go to the party for an hour cause I cant leave my mum to look after Syd (he is !) F***ing drama queen.

Have today and tomorrow to myself and to really rest and recover a bit. Thinks this has all hit me now, been holding it together all for 10 days or so but that cant go on forever.

Sorry for the big rant. In a bit of a state.


I will do some persos later girls....xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag        please feel free to rant as much as you want - it's YOU you need to think about now and no one else - if you don't deserve this after everything you've been through, then who does? This thread is so good at supporting us when we have these moments - I had some lovely pms and messages yesterday when I was feeling blue, and this is what makes all the PR ladies so special - and you are part of this, a very special person. I'm so sorry that DH didn't support you but as we've said so many times - they really don't get it half the time, do they?
Please come back and rant whenever you want hun - it is so much better getting it off your chest than trying to keep it all in and remain strong. 
Lots of       and       
 sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey hun - sorry to hear that you have had a hard time too - this IF is a bl**dy nightmare.      So glad you're feeling better now and making plans for next weekend. I have never been to CARE, but used to love going to the ARGC - it's totally manic, and there are loads of pictures of "Mr. T's miracle babies" on the wall but they are really friendly there, especially Rebecca. I'd take a book with you though as you can be waiting quite some time - or you can people watch which is what I used to do because I'm nosey like that!!!

Driver                  for this morning hun.

Anna SB -         for your digi test - are you using it today or tomorrow?

I just want to say a MASSIVE THANK YOU to everyone who helped drag me out of my black hole yesterday (and to whoever put my bubbles to end in 7!). I really couldn't have coped yesterday without your support and love, so thank you so much.       

Laura and Popsi - how are your heads this morning? I am a bit slow to say the least - I'm assuming that Kate is fine as she was accused of being slow by Scottie!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely, lovely weekend and thanks again ladies - you're the best.     

Lots of love   sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - if you don't feel like going then you shouldn't go...end of! You need to be looked after at the moment, sorry dh is not being sensitive     A mc is a traumatic thing to go through and you will feel fragile at the moment   

Katherine -     meltdowns a normal occurance...I have had pleanty too. Good luck with the visit with SIL...you won't have to stay long will you? Which CARE are you going to? Sounds like you have a positive plan of action! 

RC - did the digi test this am and it said 1-2 weeks still, like last time. It should now be saying 2-3 weeks as I am 4w 5days. Worrying. The FR line is still not as strong as the control line. Think I need to stop testing and wait and see how the bloods come back on Monday. 

I have read that the  did tests can be off by a week because everyone's hcg levels rises differently. I am bricking it as 5 - 6 weeks is usually when I mc. My sesnse of smell is through the roof and I have started feeling quite sicky, so I am holding onto that as a positive! 

11.25 and I've yet to shower and dress! 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna                  - the symptoms of smell and feeling sick sound really positive hun - try not to worry too much (easier said than, I know). I'm sure the test on Monday will be more accurate.
       
**** sy xxx


----------



## Malini

Thinking of you today Driver.  I really hope this is the golden embryo   and lining is thickening nicely.  If you can brave it maybe gestone or crione (sp) for additional 2ww support?

SB - This will be a LONG weekend for you.  Hope the sunshine keeps your spirits up.  I liked the Raspberry info, my real name means 'small' in Polish.

I feel small today.  Chickened out of my dh's nephew's Christening and sent him alone.  He is annoyed, I feel useless and stupid and despite the sun want to cry and stamp my feet.  Why have I had to endure this pain for 4 years while my insensitive, unkind SIL has had 2 beautiful babies in the same time?

Hunyb - Thanks for going into the jungle for me, very brave. 

Katherine - I have a flat with a spare room in London.  It isn't really a home as we are only there a few days a week.  If you end up getting 'in' at the ARGC and want to stay with your friends but also need another option, then I am happy to help.  It is 15 mins from the clinic so particularly useful if you need somewhere to hang out in the 2nd week of stims when they tend to call you back for a second blood test and a scan.  I love dosa!

Mags - My heart bleeds for you.  The aggravations on top of the poor care and lack of consideration is so upsetting.  A healthcare system is supposed to look after our total health including our mental wellbeing.  DHs are selfish in my opinion, this is said respectfully.  When I say to mine I wish I could sleep at night (so rarely do anymore), he says, 'Well so do I." It is as if he competes with me to be miserable too.  Would appreciate a little support and less, 'Woe is me."

Ally - Sooo excited for you. And thanks for the words about careers and such like.  I know you are right and need to embrace the time off and stop feeling so 'out on a limb'.  This dialogue is getting tiresome:

'So what do you do?'
'Am at home at the moment, how about you?'
'No kids and your husband lets you do nothing, how lucky are you!'

I hope the weekend brings you fun with Ben and loads of relief in feeling optimistic and hopeful.

RC - Have you tried 5-HTP.  It is natural and helps mood.  I was on it in the early summer and it did help a bit.  I think I will try again. So, so sorry about your mum.  

Zuri - That's awesome about your dad.  It must have been a grueling day waiting for that phone call.  It gives you insight into how hopeless our parents feel when we are going through stuff and they can't alter/interfere with the outcome.  Will be sending him healing  

WW - Great news about the acu and those magpies too  

LJ - Yes, Charlie loves me being at home and it is fun and engaging mostly to spend all day with him.  He did recover for a second walk and a little rough and tumble in the park.   Hope your party is great this weekend and you don't work too hard.

Coco - Thanks too for your encouragement about my missing career.  I would have one now if I hadn't stopped everything in its tracks 8 years ago to start trying for a family.  Hohum.

Am out of steam.  Hi Anne (how is Holly?), Kate, Popsi (pleased to hear your fur baby is on the mend), Mir, Laura, Almond, Sammeee, Donkey, Angel, Nix, Pix (so, so gr8 about interview) AnnaofC (enjoy your mum!), and many more ... M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Monring ladies  

Annasob - surely hun if you last af was 4w5days ago you would still only be 1-2weeks. Cos a pt doesnt go from last day of af does it, it goes by how far you are.    Am i being blonde here   Now stop that worrying hun, cos u cant do f-all about it, keep away from thos bl00dy peesticks from now now otherwise i will have to send the   after you     

Mag i cant totally understand u not wanting to go sweetheart, men they are so up their own  s sometimes it amazes me.     You have today and tomorrow on ur own and get some rest hunny, we are here whenever u need us    

Malini perhaps when people ask u what u do u should come up with a different job each time "oh im a brain surgeon/actor/stuntwoman/athlete and see how far u can carry it on till they twig on.  Im an evil cow sometimes, its gotta be said   

 y im fine this morning     didnt have another drink tho. Slept till 9am this morning which is a miracle for me and have only got out of bed in the last half hour    Ah well tis the weekend. Hope ur feeling better today sweetheart, enjoy the weekend and have a few more drinkies, i fancy a chicken tikka masala tonight with chips and rice and a couple of cans of lager 

Heapey we are all allowed a meltdown hun, we dont always have to keep that stiff upper lip u know. Sometimes it does us good to cry scream and shout at the world at how unfair this all is.     

Morning everyone else, im still in my pyjama top at the mo but have to go get changed cos i promised to clen scotties van for him while he goes to wholesalers.  Nothing planned for this weekend tho may actually get round to putting border up on the stairs and moving the fish tank in the lounge so i can start decortaing in there.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Morning Girls 

Mags - I am so sorry that DH was so insensitive, they really just do not get it at all. I am having issues with mine at the moment too. I hope this time to yourself does you some good and that you can really pamper yourself and let some of your sadness out. This is such a tough time for you.    

Anna - hold onto that sicky feeling my love and I pray for a wonderful result for you on Monday        

Driver - hope ET went really well today      

Well I don't have good news at all........ 

I had a bad evening yesterday, I didn't want to go out after my drip etc at Dr G's but Ben had a friend over from NY so we had to entertain him, we left the house, slammed the door before we realised that neither of us had keys  , thankfully we realised that I had some at work and that a key for work was hidden in the reception of our building so we went on for dinner with friend and then over to work to sort out keys. We got home at about midnight both quite tired and Ben fell asleep on sofa. I had to wake him and tell him that we should have BMS and a look of horror crossed his face, we went to bed, he passed out, I woke him, he passed out again. I stormed into sitting room, slept on sofa and cried myself to sleep, didn't use cyclogest. I just can't take having to go through this with him every time I ovulate (or not.... read on).

This morning I felt like sh1t, had the worst nights sleep and have woken up to AF - WTF! No spotting - just full on AF!!   What the hell is my body doing? What the hell did Dr G see on the monitor?? Did I actually ovulate, is that possible with AF 2 days later?? Why would my E2 be at 350 a couple of days before my AF? Is this right?? Was my LH low because my estrogen is too high (suppressing my FSH and LH) therefore making me hyper estrogenic (too much estrogen - which can happen in menopause). I am so so confused   I was supposed to be doing cyclogest and clexane but I guess absolutely no point in doing them now and it is all money so maybe I should just hang onto it and hope for another chance..... got knows if I will get one...... 

I guess I should see a positive in this, I have AF after missing it in May, June, July and August. Yippee!!! Wish I felt good about it though, it all just feels so f***ed up!! My body is so rubbish. I just feel like I must have had an opportunity a couple of weeks ago that was of course missed because my bloody husband won't have sex with me. Sorry I am ranting but I just feel so upset. I hate this rollercoaster, it messes with emotions and tests my sanity.

Sorry to have taken you all on this rollercoaster ride with me, feel stupid about posting all that positive stuff now, feel like I dreamt it all or made it up or something, just to be normal for once and experience something good. 

Any advice anyone!!!!

Lots of love 

A xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh ally darling     I have no idea whats going on. Oh i wish u were closer an i could come and give u a proper hug sweetheart     Have u phoned dr g to see what he says? Im confused too hun, its too too much for you take in, get on the phone to him, see what he has to say. I know it probably wont make u feel any better but i have same issues with scott with bms, cant perform under pressure, what do u think i am a performing seal? (always made me laugh) doesnt feel in the mood, u name it he's come out with it. Also had the looks of horror on many occasions which makes u feel like they would rather be anywhere else than with u, not v. nice.  Sorry i cant be more help sweetheart, just want u to know ur not alone in this not having a clue whats going on with ur body.


----------



## Sammeee

Thankyou for the replies....  

Sobroody... im deffo gonna see about DR first next time ( although im still   we wont need a next time ).... and also about a diffrent drug, obviously menopur isnt the one for me!!

Driver... Hope ur ET went well and ur now resting up!! 

Well out of my 2 eggies they isci'd them both andboth fertilised, unfortunately one abnormally, so as long as my 1 eggy behaves as it should then we will have ET monday..... "Come on Eggy"  .... 

Hi tyo everyone else, hope u all have lovely weekend X  

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG - Ally         - please don't feel stupid about posting, because you're not. You're a fantastically strong woman who has had to deal with an awful lot of sh*t and uncertainty. I'm afraid I haven't got a clue why AF would have arrived having seen the follie - could it have been a cyst, in hindsight, although you would expect Dr G to know the difference?

Malini - hun - likewise you are not stupid or useless.         It always saddens me when we beat ourselves up like this (pot and kettle, I know). I think Men have it much easier in this respect in that they tend to blame it on something or someone else - lust try and think the last time you ever heard a bloke saying that they are stupid/useless. So maybe some bits of Mars are better than Venus.

I'm off now til Sunday evening - we're taking the old car out and staying with a friend tonight before using the car for some driving tests and a run in the Cheshire countryside tomorrow.

Kate hun  - this will involve having an Indian takeaway tonight - I'm thinking Onion Bhajis and Lamb Sagwala washed down with some Cava!!!!! I'd put on three pounds this morning according to my Wii      , so tomorrow I shall lie and say my clothes are heavier!!!!!      

Sammeee        for your golden eggie xxxx

       and        to everyone.

**** sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

Thanks ladies
Still feel like s*** but have now lots of treats to get me through the day, cake, chocolate, hoolahoops, wine, raisin bread, coffee, olives and a mango. Very strange shopping trolly. Just feel like hiding. I dont want to see anyone. Best that I have stayed here as dont think I can deal with anyone, not even DH or his son today and need to keep a v low profile.


RC : Glad you got to down some vino and sounding a bit more upbeat. Thanks for your advice, you are right we are all a big support for each other. This stuff is such a strain on relationships.

Zuri Really glad that things are looking a bit better for your dad


Katherine: It seems to be meltdown season. I read your signature that you 'took too long to find the right man'...that was me too.
This IF malarky is sooooooo painful and I think its very natural that we all fall apart now and then.
It's a disability I feel, a disease. Makes us anti-social, a bit nutty, unable to cope with ordinary things in life. So again no wonder we fall apart at times. Hope You feel a bit better. 
Good luck with CARE and ARGC and with dealing with the bits in between!X

Anna: hun take good care, it's an anxious time but so far so good!

Malini: Thanks. I feel like I am battered and bruised by the last few weeks. Going to work was possibly a big mistake as its been a total strain. Thankfully I ordered Dr Beers book and I feel like that will keep me sane as it makes total sense. 

I am sorry that you feel that way today. I think you were right not to go. We all have to go through so much on this IF rd and it is as I said above, like a disease, and is particularly emotionally and mentally taxing. I am all for cutting ourselves as much slack as possible. Esp allowing ourselves not to do those family things when we dont feel up to it. Sending you a big hug.

Kate: I like your style....and thanks for the TLC

Ally: Thaks, your are right, the sadness has to come out, thats whats happening, I have bottled it up this week.

I am really sorry hun that all this is such a confusing mess. Can you talk to Dr G on MOnday and see if he has any ideas? I really cant advise you myself sorry. As far the Ben situation that's just unfair of him. It's all so complex in relationships isnt it. And you really dont need him to behave in this way but it's most likely a really simple reason and for a man, that 'needing' to perform can send them the opposite way. But they are visual creatures....(DH is usually up for it, this has its downsides, like him wanting it LAST NITE when I was in meltdown mode, and I find this really upsetting like he cant just cuddle he needs always to go further. But he definatley gets less up for it if I am needing him to do it, so I end up having to don one of my many 'have sex now' ensembles, bedroom shoes etc).

You are not stupid, and we all want each other to feel this is a safe place to come to with all of this stuff...you have have real results this week and good solid help and a way forward with Dr Gorgy. It's not all out the window now, you just need a bit of clarity on what might have occured. Then you can get back on track....But I am right there with you on the desire for things to be normal (have had 3yrs of subnormality and its a big fat drag and is a drain on my mental wellbeing) Big hug  


xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Oh Ally    . I have no idea why af would get you at this stage. All I can think of (and this isn't very scientific) is that stress stopped your af, the great scan made you relax and your body went, woah not had an af for months? Do speak to a consultant. I imagine you should probably take the steroids again from ov onwards? 
Did you ever try going to counselling with Ben? 
   

Mag - think you need a good rom com to watch! That's what I prescribe! 

RC - I always tell my wii my clothes are the heaviest    

Sammee - I don't think its the meanpur but rather the protocol that's the problem. I used menapur both times and with vastly different results thanks to the protocols. 

Malini -   ignore the stupid cows 'lucky you' they don't have a clue! 

Katherine  

Kate -  

Its a beautiful day here. We took the pooch for a splash around in a river (used two leads linked together), he's not brave enough to try swimming but splashes around like a nutter. As he was muddy thought we'd give him a bath in the garden (using buckets of water and a baby bath). He was bursting out of the bath, nut we just about managed it. The bath water was black! We really must find something bigger! 
Oh and what did I decide to wear? White shorts....they are no longer white  

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna beautiful day here too hunny, have just finished cleaning scotts van from top to bottom has taken me just under 4hrs everything was covered in a film of grease ughhhh well everything apart from work surfaces cos they are cleaned every day. Just had a lovely long shower and now having a sit down and a mooch on the pc, tho think i may have to go and catch the last bit of sun shortly.  

Mags hope ur ok hun


----------



## hunyb

Ally - I'm so sorry hun you are feeling so low at the moment.   I don't really know that much about your situation so not sure about af turning up I'm afraid. I'm sure as mag said the clinic will be able to give you some clarity on where you are in your cycle now. I can fully sympathise on Ben's issue though.  DH & I went through a huge dry spell a while back where he would rather run off screaming into the hills before BMS!  I got to the stage where I was virtually begging him and came the realisation that as much as I want a bub (like all of us on here - more than I could ever put into words), I want DH more so even though I felt rejected that he didn't want me in that way (which does nothing at all for your self-esteem) and I still don't really get what his problem was (heaven forbid they actually tell us what they're thinking  ) I agreed to stop telling him when it was 'time' and begging him for BMS. I can't be certain but I think maybe he needed to be reassured that I wanted him with or without children.  Anyway, the outcome was that after about 2 months (which felt like a year given my ticking fertility) he initiated it with me (no begging necessary  ) and touch wood it's not been too bad since.  i don't know whether that resonates with your situation at all but thought maybe it might give you hope that Ben might pull his finger out yet! (pardon the pun!  ).    

Mag - Hope your treats do the trick for now!    The olives were a bit random tho....threw me a bit! i agree with sobroody on the rom com.  I also add to the prescription list a hot bath (with bubbles and wine...not in the water of course!) and some nice fluffy pj's.

Well people, I reckon this is the last proper day of summer (well up north it is anyway!) so I'm sat in the garden drinking pineapple juice with a good book and my feet up.  It was my last day at work  yesterday  and I don't start my new job for 3 weeks so bring on the relaxation overdose.  DR injections are getting on my wick already though and I've only done 7 days worth! Went to watch an amateur piano event at leeds uni today and I cried like a moron because a 10 year old played something pretty! WTF??!!    It wasn't even sad really. Am hoping it is a side effect rather than a general weak constitution! Feel quite tired generally too but other than that no more symptoms so fingers crossed this is as bad as DR gets! Or am I being naive perhaps!  

Hope everyone is ok on this sunny saturday.

BTW - has anyone heard from driver today?

xx


----------



## mag108

my hidy hole tactics have paid of and I feel less like I am on an edge and a bit more ok-ish
The sun helped as did knowing I dont have to see anyone.
Space- the final frontier.

Kate; thks,  well done all all that cleaning thats spectacular, get your pale face out into that s shine!

Hunyb: thks, sounds like those hormones are getting loser!


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening ladies, 

Sorry not been on line earlier ended up with the folks round for a BBQ this afternoon.

Thanks for all your good wishes, ET went Ok, we have 1 2 cell embryo on board (didn't ask grade embryologist just said "nice 2 cell"), I was a bit disappointed seems a bit slow to me but hey ho I am now PUPO, OTD 28th Sept, that is ages!!!! Must be because they don't do blood tests plus they use HCG as support instead of progesterone bullets. there were only 3 in for ET today at Jimmy's yet they managed to be over an hour late  , wish they had just said that when we arrived and I could have gone to the loo and then started again, was bursting by the time we got in there.

Sorry no personals, gotta go, I am sending huge   to you all. Will be back tomorrow to catch up with you all.

x-x


----------



## Wing Wing

Am rather peeved!

Posted earlier today and the damn thing seems to have disappeared!  I am sure I checked it had worked.  Anyone seen it?!!!!

Particularly annoying as was sending huge   to Ally and Mag and good wishes to Driver - well done you         for PUPO lady!

Samee -         for your eggie as well!

Ally, in the disapearing post I had really just said what huny later said - MEN JUST DON'T ALWAYS GET IT!  We have said that so many times on this site and it is the truth.  It must be difficult for them really as they are not part of the treatment so have nothing to remind them of how important everything is.  Also, sex to a man is pure recreational fun - not something you do for any other reason (ie to have a baby!)  I think huny has a good point in stopping with the "It's time and we MUST do it whether you feel like it or not" routine.  This puts heaps of pressure on both of you and turns a spontaneous act into a regimented drill procedure.  It is horrible as I know how desperate we get as we appreciate how small the window of opportunity is.  Good luck hon and take it easy on yourself hey? 

Mags - I am so glad you are feeling a bit better.  The post I did earlier was basically saying you should do what you are doing - ie spoil yourself and take some time out so well done you!  

Hi Kate - all I had said to you earlier was that I was shocked to hear you only managed 2 JDs last night!!!    Better luck this eve hey?!

Tonight is curry night for me, DH and Mum - yes, she is still here and supporting me like a trooper but she deserves one night off a week.......    

 to you all.

WW X


----------



## likas

Hi
I´m new here, and i´m not english so forgive if some sentences are not very well.
I am a bad responder too. Everytime i cycled i only have one egg. This last time i went on soft ivf and managed to have 4 eggs but they deflated. I wonder if there´s anyone who have an identical experience.


----------



## mag108

Morning ladies
Managed to get lots of sun yesterday and watched 'the break-up' last nite which wasnt the rom com I thought it was, so much arguing!

Off back to be now to read some more of Dr Beers book, my is there alot of info to take in!

Wishing you all a lovely day

likas: A lot of people on here have had a poor response and there are many different exp to share. I am sure you will find help on this thread but maybe add some detail: Your drugs, how much...the tests you have had, fsh and amh?
MAG


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning ladies, I felt so guilty yesterday not doing personals that I have sent DH to the supermarket (and Boots to get me some low dose aspirin) so that I can come on here and catch up with you all.

Mag – I am so sorry to read you have started bleeding   and that the clinic have been a bit rubbish, (though I suppose 2 phone calls is better than none), can’t believe you found those details on the internet that is awful. I am also sad to read that your DH hasn’t been as supportive as you needed, they really just don’t get it sometimes. Hope you are feeling ok on your own today, we are all here whenever you need us. I am pleased to read you have lots of treats for yourself, I also took too long to find the right man.

Huny – thanks for looking out for me on the 2 boards, my DH is pretty much the same as yours, he got worried that I was only looking for loving when it was that time of the month, so for the last few months we have made love every few days all the way through my cycle and he has never not been interested, I think they also need to feel that they are not just there as “sperm donors” but that we love them even if it will just be the 2 of us going forward. Do you have your baseline scan booked? When do you start stims?

Swinny – Hope you are doing ok, I will try to come to the meet you are arranging with Beachgirl, if I get a BFP I will be there but if we have a negative cycle we are planning a 2 week holiday at the end of November.

Sammeee – yes we did cycle together last time. I am sorry I can’t help answer your question though I see reading forward some of the lovely ladies on here have tried to help already. Hope your 1 golden embryo is dividing nicely, good luck for Et tomorrow.

Zuri – so pleased to read that your Dad’s op went better than planned, still keeping everything crossed fro his test results.

Sobroody – a friend of a friend got pregnant while downregging last year and now has a lovely 6 month old baby. Thinking about you for your next HCG, is it tomorrow? I have read so many bad reports about those clearblue tests reading different results from one test to the next, going up and down and scaring ladies to death, step away from the pee sticks.  

RC -   well done for attacking the wine, we all need that every now and then, I am sorry the tablets don’t seem to be helping, should you go back and ask to change onto something different (ohhh just read down and seen that SB also suggested maybe changing tablets, and now just read that you are on your second lot of pills)? Sorry I don’t know much about that kind of thing so am pretty useless at advise. I am really praying that Turkey will be your time. Thanks for all the bubbles.

Laura – sorry but I had to   at your buggy with a puncture, never even thought of things like that… I will be a nightmare if I ever get that point as DH has a standing joke that whenver we go out on our bikes I always get a puncture

Slycett – you sound just like me with the prawns, oh and I like prawn cocktail crisps and prawn crackers.  

Heapey – I am sorry you too have been feeling so low, but am glad the wine and chat with friend has made things a little clearer, good luck with both your appointments next week, don’t forget to let us know how you get on. It is good that you have somehwre to stay if you do choose the ARGC and I do agree that sometimes it is better to have lots going on around you while doing a cycle as otherwise we are prone to analyse every slight twinge.

Popsi – maybe we can arrange a PR girls weekend away to Wales in the Spring and all come and see you.  

Malini – You are a brave strong lady, do not feel small. Christenings are difficult places to be as there are always lots of other babies as well as the one being christened and we need to be in the right frame of mind to cope with that. You did the right thing staying at home. I am so glad you have little Charlie though, I would love to have a pet to curl up with and fuss over when I am feeling low.

Ally – I have been so up and down the rollercoaster with you reading back over your posts. I am however pleased that you have eventually had an AF (Hope that doesn’t sound wrong, I think you know what I mean), I can’t help with the why but hope that the Dr will be able to answer some of your questions.

WW – hope you enjoyed your curry.

Likas – welcome I am sorry but I cannot help with your question but stick around and I am sure someone will be along to try to help in the next couple of days.

LJ – Hope you are having a lovely weekend

Anne – thanks for your text, hope you are having a lovely weekend with the boys and are starting to get excited about your holiday.

Tracey - Hi hun hope your ok, I don't think you have posted for a few days.  

  to everyone else, it's a bit chilly today compared to yesterday, Gotta scoot, DH back from shopping, where did that hour go.


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Mags - hope you are feeling better today honey. A bit of "me time" is always a good idea every now and then. 

Hi Driver - hope you are taking it easy . Are you off work for a few days now?

Likas - welcome to the thread. If you could post some more detail, that would help everyone to understand what you are doing etc. If you don't know some of the English words, write them in Portuguese and we can use translator sites if it helps! 

Good luck tomorrow Anna - will be thinking of you .

Important day for me too as going for scan/bloods to see if stims have had any effect - fingers crossed.

Malini - you feeling any better today loverlee? 

And Ally -are you feeling a bit better hon?

RC - hope you are having a nice restful "be easy on myself" weekend!

Love to all. WW X


----------



## H&amp;P

WW - good luck tomorrow Hun, I have everything crossed for some good news from your scan. I have booked tomorrow off and then back to work on Tuesday, I would drive myself potty sat at home for more than that, as I have a desk job i don't think it will do me any harm either. I have also booked next Monday off so 2 4 day weeks for me, yippee, maybe I should book the Monday after off as that is test day.......

Love and hugs to all who need them.
x-x


----------



## likas

Hi Wing Wing, Driver, Alegria and everyone else

I have done 4 ttc, on first one i have 1 egg (grade2) wich fertilize but didn´t implant, second tx one egg didn´t fertilize, 3tx one egg (grade 1)didn´t implant. I was under 225 ui of gonal,150 ui of menopour and 25 ui of orgalutran(same as certrotide i supose). 
As i am a poor responder doctor told me it was better to try soft ivf, wich we did this last time in september, so i was with 75ui of gonal, 25ui of orgalutran and no menopur. First scan i had 2 follies( for the first time) 1 with 13mm and other with 14mm,and 8mm(at this stage of tx i used to have 10mm, 11mm) of lining. Second scan the follies were smaller and lining thinner(6mm) but one more follie had appeared (8mm)
Doctor put me with 150ui of menopur and 25ui of orgalutran, on my 12 day of tx i had a bleed, next day i went to do new scan, big foolies had deflated, lining had 4mm, but i had 4new follies, 8mm, 8mm, 9mm, and 10mm. Tx was canceled, due to bad response 
Doctor said it is no good keep trying with my own eggs, we should go to DE.
My question is: shouldn´t i give one more try on sift ivf? Why did i have more eggs with soft ivf, then with massive doses? Please give me your opinion and share your case, i´m very confused,don´t know what to do.

I got a message(saying i have a new message) on the right side of my pc, how can i read it


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone!!....

Driver... glad ur ET went smoothly, bar the extremely full bladder .... sending u lots and lots of     for the 2WW

WW.... GL for tomorrow hunny X

Likas... really sorry i cant answer your questions, i dont even know what soft ivf is but ...

Hi to everyone else,... hope ur all having a good weekend!! ..

Well the embryologist called to say my eggie is now 4 cells  .. and im having ET tomorrow at 8am.... how early??... cant wait though,   this turns into our child!!.. 

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## likas

Heapy and Sammee
Soft ivf is the same as ivf but we are on much lower doses of drugs. You have at least one clinic there (Create) which is specialized on this tx. They defend that lower doses of drugs produce better eggs, quality instead quantity. They also think that this tx works better on women of a certain age


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hi Likas - difficult decisions to make and I am am not sure I know the answer. Where are you being treated? Is there a board for your particular clinic (I know that there are international clinic boards on FF). I am not trying to send you away I just wonder if anyone else from your clinic could share their experience with you, this way you may be able to see if it is the clinics approach that is causing you problems rather than your bodies response - sorry hope I am not confusing you more! Sometimes large doses of drugs shut down the ovaries and stop them from responding and a gentler, lower dose can create a better response as you have seen. I have had a similar situation where my follicles deflate before ovulation but this is because I have high fsh and low amh. Have you had these tested? Do you ovulate naturally each month without drugs? If you do then maybe you could consider a natural IVF cycle ( no drugs) or a natural IUI cycle?? Finally, how long are they stimming you for?? Could they stim you longer on low doses (like in your last cycle) to allow your follicles to grow? These are just a few ideas but of course I can't say if they will work or not, I hope they do though    

Driver - Hiya pupo lady - sorry for taking you on my rollercoaster! It was a hell of a ride!! I shouldn't have allowed myself to get so UP, I think it was because I was starting to wonder if the menopause had set in and so seeing some ovary action got me all excited - too excited!! I wish you so much luck for the next 2 weeks and hope that you are meeting up with Beach and Swins and not on your hols at the end of November!!!      

WW, Mag and HunyB - I know exactly what you mean about the pressure of doing it at the right time but believe me I have tried every approach under the sun over the last 18 months!!! If it was a case of knowing that I was ovulating around day 14 or whatever then I could work a way of not telling Ben but I do not have normal cycles (looks like i either ovulated then had af late last week or ovulated 2 weeks ago on CD150 ish!!!) and so the only way to guarantee that we cover all bases is literally to have sex every other day, I don't even expect this as I it is also important to live life and not constantly be ttc but I do expect him to make an effort - and he doesn't, he just promises all the time to get more involved and not just in the sex bit but in whole process - it never happens. This is a pressure that neither Ben or I need. Unfortunately Ben doesn't respond to the dressing up in sexy lingerie either, he is more likely to laugh at me than [email protected] me if I dressed up!!     It is so hard to back off though and let things come around naturally, I last ovulated in April (maybe ) and don't respond to IVF and I am 36 so if he wants a baby with me he really really does have to pull his finger out. Especially since he is anti adoption and DE - which puts added pressure on me to come up with the goods. Anyway he has said that he will try much harder from now on so i guess I had better give him a chance     

Anna - good luck tomorrow hon before I forget      Ben and I have tried counselling - not for us I am afraid. Ben there done that got the postcard - it wasn't pretty!! It does work for some people though I know, I am into it actually, just Ben isn't! 

Mag - How are you feeling today? Glad you got some good sun yesterday, when is DH home. I hope you have a lovely reunion and he is extra lovely to you. I bet he will be as he will have missed you loads and felt mean for not being more sympathetic    

RC - yep maybe it was a cyst - I guess it is difficult to know as scans and bloods are only really indicators plus I came into his office on CD150 something so he had no cycle history or normal cycle to follow. I don't really blame him it was just so hard to be so up then so down. I should stay more measured in my responses, mostly I manage it but sometimes it is such a relief you explode with joy. I really really thought maybe the menopause had come for me so was SO SO relieved. Then was SO SO disappointed by AF. I am better about AF today as it is a positive thing. I just want to keep having regular cycles for a bit so that I can try     Hope you had a lovely weekend in the countryside and that your curry was good. We had curry last night from Waitrose - it was pretty good - I just weighed myself and I have put on 5lbs in 4 days   but having AF is giving me every excuse in the book not to care!!  

Malini - i hope you are feeling better today, I hope DH was suitably apologetic when he got home. Christenings are SO SO hard, all that talk about babies and the sounds of cooing all around whilst fielding the inevitable "oh better get your skates on" "it will be you next" etc etc. No you did the right thing. If you are feeling fragile that is not where you should be, the knock on effects could have been worse and this way you had a chance to relax. You should be protected from those situations. At the end of the day why does it matter to them, I am not saying that you would not have been missed by many as I am sure you were but a christening is a time for the family to show off, I am sure they were happy enough doing just that!!   

Kate darling - thank you. You are so lovely - would have loved a hug too    Did you clean the van? I can't believe what a lovely wife you are. I would NEVER do a chore like that for Ben   

Sammee - good luck with ET tomorrow - great news on embie!!   

Tracey - are you ok hon? you have gone a little quiet. I am sure you just need a bit of a break from us but just so you know we are all thinking of you.  

Anne and Pix - hope you are having good weekends whatever you are doing   

Girls - thank you all so much for your support yesterday, and sorry for being such a drama queen. I am much calmer today and can see that there is a silver lining here. I have my AF now after 5 months, you are not in the menopause until you have missed it for 12 months so there is hope for me. I obviously have huge issues but maybe I can keep ovulating even very irregularly for a while yet. I have my AF so this means I can start doing my BBT and using my monitor again. Zhai really wants me to to BBT and I wondered if I would ever have the chance. i have terrible AF pains though but it is somehow reassuring to see my body work like a normal young womans   Ben and I are being kind to one another today as we had a HUGE row yesterday afternoon which resulted in him fleeing for hours and me sitting at home sobbing. Its tough this IF stuff and we don't seem to handle it that well at times. We have also been invited to a new cookery book launch at the River Cafe this afternoon so should have some nice wine and food which is great as my hunger is completely insatiable   (oh sh!t just realised that is prob the steriods - better be careful or I will put on so much weight!!)

Love to all of you lovely ladies and thank you ALL again for the wonderful support you have offered me.

A xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Ally - men don't tend to like counselling or talking! They just bottle up their emotions and get angry...men really are from Mars! Glad you are feeling better today. The River Cafe! I am sooo jealous! I have all the river cafe cook books..love them!

Likas - I had not heard of 'soft ivf' ivf before..but Ally's explination as to why it can be effective makes sense. A lot of ladies here also take dhea in order to help improve the quality of their eggs. Might be worth looking into? Pixie introduced us to the following website:

http://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health

I have been taking Maca, spirulina and royal jelly (in capsule form) for a few weeks and got a suprise bfp last Monday. It may be a coincidence but you never know!

Driver - what a long wait to test! How does it work, do you have to stop the hcg at some point? Visualising your embie snuggling in tight and growing strong    Booking of test day might be a good idea if you have the hols to take.

Sammee - congrats on the embie and good luck for the morning!   

Wing wing - good luck for tomorrow   

Mag - I started the de beers book but have put it down for now. How are you doing? 

Swinny - hope you are ok hun 

Hunyb - the symptoms you describe are totally normal unfortunately! 

RC - hope you got out in the sunshine this weekend..its very good for you!

Hi Katherine 

Hi Anne, Pix, Tracey, Kate et all

I ran out pee sticks today, except for the cheap strips and the line is so faint I can barely see it  Will just have to wait and see what the blood test says tomorrow. DH is going to drive me as he's off and its a 60 mile round trip. I'll be working from home...will be very difficult to concentrate. All I have wanted today is snooze and fart  Got to be a good sign right?

Have a good evening everyone

Anna x


----------



## purple72

I'm Back!!!!   

So much to catch up on and hubby's B'day so have read up to page 36 but will catch up more tomorrow!

Just wanted to send you all big hugs and tell ya I missed ya all!!!

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls

The weekend has been manic just catching up on chores...decorating, gardening, taking mum shopping.

Big     to you all, I can see many people need them.

Lots of love, donks xx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Had a manic wekend here too and only just sat down  

Ally glad u see af as a positive sweetheart     Hey hunny enjoy the food today, i certainly have  

Wingwing best of luck for tomorrow sweetheart fingers and eyes and everything crossed for you      

Annasb right thats it the girl the     are on their way to you    Those cheap tests are crap hun, u may as well pee on a piece of loo roll    Best of luck tomorrow hun        

Driver take it easy now sweetie u have precious cargo on board.  Defo book the test day off      

Hello to purps, donks, heapey pixie **** y malini almond anne annaofc likas mag swinny hunyb cocoruby tracey steph and everyone else.


----------



## hunyb

just wanted to send   for cocruby's first scan this week...I've tried to look back a few pages to see when it is and am convinced it's either tomorrow or tuesday but you haven't posted for a while hun!  hope everything is still going well!  

xx


----------



## Han72

Hi everyone

trying desperately to catch up with where everyone is but I've missed so much so will have a pop at persos but pls forgive me if I don't mention you, it's not deliberate honest!!!

Hi Likas and welcome to the PR board!  So sorry to hear of your experiences  As Mag has said, please let us know some more details about your ICSI treatment? Maybe your doctor just needs to increase your dosage of stimulation drugs? Or maybe he is giving you the trigger injection too early? Stay  (or positive!) honey, you are in the right place for help and support! This board has quite possibly the nicest, friendliest, loveliest bunch of crazy ladies that you could ever hope to meet!

Mags - JEEZ!   I know all about the Mars Venus thing but it still amazes me how insensitive they can be sometimes...      to you hon. Re that business with your perso details popping up on the web, I did a quick search on the company name in google and wondered if maybe there was a typo in your post?? Is it Lab*o*discount? If so, it looks like they're a French company, their registered addy is here:
http://www.societe.com/societe/labodiscount-491680021.html
A business magazine recently did a "name and shame" article of companies which don't take proper care of their customers perso details, I'm gonna see if I can find the article to see if there was any info as to the action consumers can take against French companies. Failing that, I think you can buy a document that gives you the names of the company directors etc for EUR6.50 if I read this correctly:
http://www.societe.com/cgi-bin/vitrine?rncs=491680021
So possibly you can write to them directly Please let me know if I can get more info for you, cos it's outrageous that they left your details out there like that!   

Malini - Sorry you're having such a hard time hon  Your DH sounds just like mine, as soon as I utter a complaint about eg, how hard it is for me to get anything done here cos of all the bureaucracy he immediately starts barking about how hard it was for him in the UK and how he hates having to sort that kind of thing out here too. Then I remind him that in the UK, I did everything for him, made all the calls, wrote all the letters etc. That usually shuts him up! And as for this one



Malini said:


> 'So what do you do?'
> 'Am at home at the moment, how about you?'
> 'No kids and your husband lets you do nothing, how lucky are you!'


OMG, if I had a quid for every time I've heard that line... I really WOULDN'T need to work    Given that apparently it's bad form to tell them to fcuk off and mind their own damn business, I think I'll go with Kate's idea, totally lie about what I do and see how long I can string them along! Now, what's the French for pole dancer...?

Ally hon -     sorry Ben's being a bloke again! If you[ve been feeling ratty and vulnerable recently well that's perfectly normal innit, flipping PMT ! And please don't feel embarrassed for being happy after your scan! You'd be a weirdo if you hadn't been pleased with that! And fair play to you hon, viewing this AF as a positive, cos it IS!!! You're still producing eggs and that can only be a good thing. Even better, now Gorgy knows EXACTLY where you are in your cycle and can plan accordingly... things are on the up, I can feel it    

Zuri -  so glad the doc feels  about your dad!    for good news from the biopsy 

Driver hon     and a ton of  for you my lovely! Have you got your supply of trashy mags, dvd's and brazil nuts? 

Sammee - good luck for ET hon!   

Anna -  for the bloods tomoz!   

Hi Heapey, Kate, Mira, Princess, Coco, huny, Donks and everyone else that knows me    I know I've missed loads of you and I'm really sorry but I've been on here so long my eyes are starting to cross!

Quick update from Chez F01, Dh has started his job but still has no contract and no office . However, he DOES have business cards, a company credit card and a laptop... WTF  No I don't get it either but he's confident that it's all in hand and I haven't got the energy to argue with him  ! However, we're still brassic... we're were just getting up straight when BAM... We got walloped with the tax bill based on DH's earnings last year  Why oh why did we forget that tax isn't deducted at source here   but we think we can juggle things for another go before the end of the year  So I'm gonna book a day rtn to London for an NK/Intralipids assay then hopefully we'll be able to get going With October's AF....     With all this to-ing and fro-ing I might not be able to make the Crimbo do after all...  I'll let you know as soon as I've got a better idea of timings...

Love to all!

xxx

/links


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

sorry this is a flying visit as have several things I need to get done tonight before V wakes up from a nap! just wanted to say Hi and send    to anyone who needs them, and    to anyone who needs those (especially lovely Ally -    and    !)

Likas - welcome to the thread, I had natural IVF/ICSI myself at the Jinemed clinic in Turkey, which unfortunately did not work, although I did get 2 follies on no stims, which is the same as what I often got on high dose stims!  There is an FF thread for ladies going to the Create clinic here in the UK: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196280.msg3277901#msg3277901 where you should be able to find ladies with experience of low-stim or "soft" IVF - am sure they won't mind you picking their brains! good luck!    

Lots of love to all


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening ladies,

I have a quick question, I have my low dose 75mg aspirin, is it just one a day that I should take?

Purps - I have no idea how you catch uo after two weeks away, I can't do it after 4 days....... hope you had a fab holiday


----------



## lucky_mum

Driver - I took one a day


----------



## H&amp;P

Steph - thanks, and once again your photos of Vivvie are so gorgeous.


----------



## lucky_mum

awww, thanks!


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok?

Mag, sorry you have been feeling so cr*p and so down.  I think sometimes we try to carry on as normal and then something hits us and we just need to take some time to cry and rant and scream until we feel better.  I hope your hibernation has helped and you are feeling a bit stronger xx

Driver, wonderful news about your embie - sending you lots of    and patience for the horrible 2ww!

Heapey, I thought your visit to the church was both hopeful and sad.  How lovely to visit the church where you got married - no wonder it made you a little emotional.  I'm glad your mum was there for you and I hope that your wish comes true    

Ally, I know it's bittersweet that your af arrived, but it is a good sign after such a long time?  Hopefully, you can plan a little more now - and Ben might be a bit more co-operative?!  Men, if only we could do this without them... 

Sobroody - sending you loads of    for tomorrow's hcg test x

Hi Nix, how are you?  I know what you mean about juggling money around for tx - it's such a nightmare, hope your hubby's job is sorted out soon x

Zuri, so pleased for your dad and for you. What good news, am so relieved for you both x

Hi Hunyb, thanks so much for remembering my scan - it's Tuesday...in one way can't wait and in another am r scared...   Hope the dr injections are getting better for you.  3 weeks off, I am jealous!

WingWing, good luck tomorrow  

Hi Slycett, how are you?

Purple, good to see you back from your holiday!  Hope you had a wonderful time?

Hi Swinny, Laurab, Traceym, malini (hope you are feeling better too), annaofc, pixie (have you received a job offer yet??), anna g and everyone else x

I am not feeling too happy, the last week I have felt so stressed, lots of different things going on, have been losing my temper with dh.  I've tried really hard to be calm but it's been really hard.  I have felt my symptoms gradually decrease over the last few days and it has been worrying me.  I felt dizzy again yesterday afternoon and (.)(.) are tingly but much less than before and hardly any af pain - just the occasional sharp stab in rhs of abdomen.  Anyway, yesterday afternoon I did a clearblue test, one of those ones that predict how pregnant you are.  It said pregnant but gave me a reading of 2 - 3 weeks...by now it should say 3weeks+ (it only goes up to this).  2 - 3 weeks was the reading it gave me when I last did it, over 12 days ago....needless to say, I was in a real state when I read this, couldnt stop crying for ages.   DH said I shouldnn't have done it in the afternoon, as hormone levels will be weaker (I'd been to the loo about an hour before I did the test in the late afternoon).  Today I have been obsessively monitoring for preg signs, but they really have all but stopped.  I know I should keep positive but I just want to get to the scan on Tuesday, to see what's happening.

Sorry for going on, had to let it out though!  Dh just said ' well you haven't helped yourself by getting wound up and if it's finished, there's nothing we can do now'.....which didn't help me much as you can imagine.

Roll on Tuesday!  Hope you are all ok x


----------



## mag108

Welcome back Purps.

Heapey: how odd a co-incidence

Sobroody - lots of +++ for tomorrows hcg

Nix: You are a detective! Yes managed to find out they had a French aspect too Labosante....Thats brilliant help from you....cheers for that. On the little box of supplements I bought I saw a tiny address 'Roonies, Manufacturers..somewere in Florida. , then I searched online for a tel no for the co.
Rang two, got hrough to one, the guy admitted they supplied the online company Labdiscounts.
He agreed to help. Turns out that it  must have been a subsidary of his company cause I got this email back (see below). They surely couldnt have removed the page without it being there company? "It appears that you have indeed buy  one of our product with us through a website that is affiliated to us.
 
Your information disclosed on google is something totally extraordinary and unique. A member of our team has immediately erased all those information and you can expect the page to disappear from google very soon."
Still the cached file there, have asked google 2 times to take that down.

But yes, worth a big complaint and compensation I reckon



Cocoruby: sending lots of xxxx for your scan hun. Sorry its been so tough it is such a worry isnt it. But really the clearblues cant really replace hcg and scans. Peoples hcgs vary quite a bit in the early days, it can be low for some women, high for others. I know its a big worry, I know how horrible it is, sending you a big hug.


DH arrived back and we both snarled at each other, and I thought, f**k off back to london.It's settled down now, I just feel so needing and unable at the moment that I dont think he can really live up to it.

But I do feel ostensibly a bit better. Have to build myself up for scan/bloods Tues am first thing. I wanted to cancel because of my bleed but reckon I need to go and make sure everything is getting back to normal.

hi Driver, Kate, Swinny, Lainylou, Donkey, Anne, WW, stephjoy, hunyb, WW, LJ, LW, Samee, AnnofC, Jerseyspuds, Pix, Malini,  and everyone else....xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Ally: Sending you millions of     I tried to call you yesterday but haven't been able to get through . I've had a similar experience once, my fertility monitor had shown peak/ovulation and I had had AF 2 days after. I know yours is slighlty different but we all have unanswered questions when it comes our bodies. The good thing is whatever it is you are doing e.g DHEA/herbs or streoids, is making a difference in the right direction. I really hope you are feeling better and lovely to hear you've made up with Ben.   Please call me whenever you feel like honey, you know I am more than happy to chat.  

Driver: Thanks for texting me chick, I appreciate it. Lovely to hear you are PUPO now.       

Anna:    for tomorrow blood test. What time will you get the results?

LW: I hope you are OK honey.    Don't want to keep bothering you with my texts, please let me know how you are.   

Coco: As far as I know HPT's are no good after certain week, you might have too too much HCG (especially if you have multiples) for those monitors now. Hang in there, best of luck for your 7 weeks scan on Tuesday.   

Sammee: Good luck for EC   

Malini: I wish people have just kept their big gobs shut!! How dare they make such comments?   Oh it really makes me angry...  

Purps: Welcome back chick. Hope you've had an amazing time.   

Nix: What do you mean you might not be able to make Crimbo party    

Mag:    Hope your scan goes well on Tuesday.

Thanks for everyone for their good wishes, drinks are on me if I get the job and the salary I asked for!   I'm knackered from the trip to Dusseldorf and I know next week is going to be a tough week so really not looking forward to it.    I might not be around much but that doesn't mean I'm not thinking of you.  

Hello and hugs to RC,WW,HunyB,Heapey,Zuri,Anne, Beach,Popsi,Swinny,LJ,Kate,Tracey and everyone I have missed.   

Pix xx


----------



## laurab

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to say TTFN as I'm off on holiday tom for a week.  Hopefully will log on to see how Coco'c scan has gone, driver your not testig til I'm back I think.

Ally/ malini -   

Love to everyone... everyone seems a bit dwn at the moment but that means we are expectin sme good news very soon...


----------



## sweetpea74

hi all - i'm just back from a lovely sunny weekend here in wales - we went camping next to a gorgeous lake with a bunch of our mates and all their kiddies - was great fun!

just wanted to wish WingWing (my cycle buddie) the best of luck for tomorrow for your scan.... I have mine tomorrow too so here's   for lots of lovely follies between us!

hi Driver and nows the time to put your feet up eh for the 2ww - sending lots of sticky vibes your way...oh and some reiki  too...

hi there Likas and welcome, i wouldnt give up with your own eggs just yet - do you have other clinics in the area that you can go to for second/more opinions at all?

hey Ally and sorry to hear you have been up and down. me and my hubby had a HUMONGOUS (not sure how its spelt!) argument on friday - really it was just me giving him a load of s hite for not supporting me etc etc and I blame it all on the hormones i'm on at the mo but all i wanted was a few nods of understanding and great big hugs whereas he was just fed up of my moithering! Neither of us could win as neither would back down but you see it goes to prove you're not alone and men really are from a different planet to us! I think that sometimes it helps having a good blow-out, clears the cobwebs....me and hubby are back to normal now after...ah it is ALL a rollercoaster!

same to you Cocoruby sometimes hubby's dont give the best of advice, mostly cause they dont understand just how sensitive we are and they come up with things without thinking about it first. lets hope tomorrow flies by for you so you can get to your scan quickly on tues   

and Mags - you and dh too - there must be something in the air I reckon! It'll be good for you to go to the scan/bloods on tues cause at least you'll know exactly where you stand and can plan ahead afterwards...

hey Katherine and that is a lovely sign - my mate read my angel cards today and I picked out the 'miracles' card which i took as meaning i'll need a few to get over the hurdles i've got coming up! Nothing wrong in seeing positive signs in things i reckon!

Good luck to you Anna for your blood test tomorrow - we've all got our fingers crossed  

hiya Hunyb - how's things going?

bonsoir Nix - whereabouts in france are you? I've just come back to blighty after living in chamonix for a few years....french tax is an absolute nightmare isnt it, they tax you for everything but i guess it means you get looked after when you need it!

evening everyone else, hope you're all ok and lets hope all this sunny weather is set to continue eh?


----------



## hunyb

Coco Ruby said:


> Dh just said ' well you haven't helped yourself by getting wound up and if it's finished, there's nothing we can do now'.....


Harsh! I hope you  him over the head with something heavy and/or sharp! What is it with these tactless men from mars? I think they are just so solution orientated that they can only see things in black OR white and completely ignore the finer detail in between (like emotion for crying out loud!). My DH keeps saying really helpful things like "if it doesn't happen, it doesn't happen"! WTF??!! Cheers, thanks, that's information I could really work with you moron (obviously said in my head not out loud!). Sorry digi test is driving you . I think their main strength is that they are really sensitive in the first few days (picking up +ves where other tests may not) but I don't think their forte is accuracy tbh so maybe step away from the peesticks for now. I agree with mag to wait for the scan and hcg test this week which will be infinitely more accurate. Waiting and seeing is such a hard thing I know....not something that I'm any good at either so you have my full sympathies. Anyway, sending you lots of     and     for tuesday love! 

sobroody anna - will be thinking of you tomorrow hun. 

mag - glad you are feeling a little better today. It's hard isn't it when DHs don't/can't live up to comforting us in the way we need. I always remember last year when I had my m/c, I was telling a good friend about how much DH was doing my nut in because he didn't seem to be doing anything to make me feel better and anything he tried to do (e.g. cuddle me, clean the house....anything) got on my nerves cos it wasn't the 'right thing'. She said to me in an ideal world what would you need him to do and I thought well I feel so bad I'm not sure anything he did would make me feel any better. Maybe I'm just one of those people who need time alone to reflect on the way I feel about things before I can let others comfort me. I might be completely wrong but I get the feeling that you are the same. Unfortunately men are fairly simple creatures sometimes (well most of the time ) and so we literally have to tell them what they are supposed to do if they don't work it out for themselves...bless em'! Hope tues is not too much of an ordeal for you...i think it might help you draw a line under this awful period of time and move forwards. 

ww -   for your scan tomorrow!

sweatpea - ooooh, my friend did my angel cards the other day and my future card was 'signs' which i thought was a good 'sign'  also, don't rub it in about the sunny weather...it's crap up north! 

i was going to get an early night tonight but judging by the time I've missed that particular window of opportunity! If I go now...is it still early? I'm a bit of a lightweight these days so have lost all perspective! 

thinking of you all!
xx


----------



## sweetpea74

ah sorry hunyB - its just that the weather is usually crap here in wales so this makes such a nice change!


----------



## likas

Hi girls 
Thanks for your suport.
Ally i am from Portugal and the reason i´m here is because i´m searching for something more and different from what i got here, as we all are, i´m looking for an answer. I have all blood tests done including fsh and amh, levels are not bad, but they show low ovarian reserve.
This tx i done this month was different from all the others, you call it mild ivf. On other tx i was in higher doses of drugs and didn´t answer so well, in fact i only had one egg each time.
I was taken ocp (pill) for 2 months this time, don´t know if this had interfered. I had my tx appointed to july but i got ill, and had to delayed it for september, and kept on taking the pill for 2 months instead of 1 I forgot to ask my doctor about it.
And yes i do ovulate every month without drugs, but i can´t do a iiu or a natural cycle, cos my problem is due to male factor. When i´m in tx i use to stimm for 12 or 14 days.
Finaly my clinic doesn´t have a board, but we do have them here, but they don´t add nothing new.

Nixf01, Mag, Stephjoy, Sweetpea, everyone thanks for your time 

Likas


----------



## AoC

Rush post - I never have time for anything these days!

Anna, good luck today.    Thinking of you.

WB Purps!

Katharine, that sounds like a promise, sweetheart.

Sounds like you're taking a good positive line, Ally - and I know what you mean about a/f pains being reassuring, somehow.  

CocoR, I'm sorry you're worried - I'm sure you just tested at a bad time.  Step away from the sticks!  As for DH, he's telling you what would make him feel better in your circs - they don't get it!  If there's something you want him to say, tell him, "I want you to say 'it's going to be okay'" it's amazing how much it still works, even if they're repeating by rote!  I tell DH all the time, then he doesn't haev to stress about interpreting alien women!!!  

Welcome Likas  

Glad it looks like you can do another go, Nix!

Well done, Driver - PUPO!!!

Hugs to you, Mags.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Sedning a huge      to you coco for ur dh's insensitive remark yesterday and a pile of       for ur scan tomorrow> What are men like sometimes honestly they are bl00dy useless    

Likas sorry i cant help u in any answers sweetheart      

Morning annaofc did u enjoy ur early finish the other day?    

Driver make sure u take it easy sweetheart    

Annasob       for ur bloods today, please let us know how u get on    

Wingwing loads of       for ur scan today petal, hope everyhting goes ok     

Laura have a fantastic time hunny, hope u got the puncture fixed  

Purps look forward to hearing all about ur holiday, hope u have some exciting stories to tell us   

Nix great that u can have go hun will have to try and have a meet up when ur over here   

**** y morning sweetheart hope u had a good weekend with friends  

Hi hunyb sweepea purps ally mag and everyone else, busy day for me banking for dh gotta go fetch my phone now its been fixed and today believe it or not im tidying out my wardrobe putting a load of stuff on ebay and taking some stuff to the charity shop. God help me


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

How come when I can have a nice long lie in I am wide awake at 8am 

Anna (SB) -    I have evrything crossed for you today

WW & Sweetpea - Hope you both have a fab scan today and lots of juicy follies a growing.   

Coco - *[fly]STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS[/fly]*
I have read loads of bad reviews about those CB ones where the weeks go up and down for people causing loads of worry, please don'yt do anymore wait until tomorrow   

Pix - welcome back from Dusseldorf, you must be pooped and straight back into a busy week this week, you take care of yourself.

Anne - Hope you had a fab weekend, now get those bikini's out and start packing.

Purps - So have you got any tan lines or did you spend the whole of the second week on the nuddie beach 

Ally - don't apologise for taking us on your rollercoater ride that is exactly why we are here. Hope you are doing OK and Ben is being a bit more sensitive.... 

Nix - , it was this week I was meant to be in Paris but I put my foot down and told them I didn't feel up to flying and really long days on a course so unfortunmately won't be able to meet you for that coffee , maybe I will get put back on another though so will let you know.

Right, I am sat typing in my PJ's so off to the shower for me, then going to phone and see if I can in for acu today and thenm I am goign to veg out on the sofa with some chic flicks (under orders from DH to not lift a finger, he really is the best )


----------



## Minow

Hello

Please excuse me popping in to your thread like this but I have a feeling that some of you may be able to help me out. 

My clinic have agreed to start me on DHEA (I have just had my 10th failed treatment) and I started taking it on Saturday. 2 in the morning, 1 in the afternoon making a daily total of 75mg. I had my liver function tested in advance to check all was ok (thank goodness my post BFN binge hadn't caused any problems!   ) anyway, we know that it is sensible to have other blood tests throughout but aren't sure exactly what and when and how often. 

As I understand it I should have my testosterone, progesterone and e2 checked but how often? My clinic have asked me if I can find out (they will also be looking into it) so I thought I'd come to the experts!

If any of you have any advice then please can you let me know. 

This is our last ditch attempt at my own eggs. I may only be 37 but we've had enough failures. Just as background we are still "unexplained" we have had Humira, IVIG and various steroids. We end up with a couple of embryos of not top quality but ok to put back but never any sign of it working.

Sorry to pop in like this but I hope some of you may be able to help answer my question. Many thanks and good luck to you all. 

lol Minow xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

AnnaSB- I am   for you today lovely  

SP- & WW- Ladies, wishing you lots of luck today   

AM- Keep those feet up chick    

Ally- dear Ally, that's what we're here for, please never apologise. How are you today?


Mag & Katherine & RC-     


Pix-   

Purps- Welcome back love  

Holly is doing ok but still very worried about her eye. back on Saturday again when they will tell me if she can go to cattery or stay at the vets.
She said that the tumour/gland was sooo big that it slipped from Hollys neck in to her chest    , sounds horrible eh.

Everyone ok so far?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Yes, I did, Kate, thank you!    I had a good weekend, too - did stuff with Mum and household stuff, and STILL managed to write 4,788 words - 188 over my goal!  woot!  Hope your clear out goes well!  That can be SOOO satisfying!

Sorry, Minow, I'm a relative newcomer here and no expert at all!  I'm sure the other ladies will have answers for you - welcome.  

Ouch, that does sound horrible, Anne.  Hope you get good news for Holly today.  

Morning all!


----------



## shortie66

Hey anna well done hunny im well impressed i have problems trying to write my own name sometimes    Havent started clearout yet   been counting the pennies instead we have got 61quid in loose change so im gonna go bank it when i do scotties banking, god nows how i will manage to carry it to bank tho cos it weighs a bl00dy tonne!


----------



## Little Me

Morning AnnaofC & kate


----------



## shortie66

Ooo morning anne hunny, sorry didnt mean to ignore you        for ickle holly   

And also morning minow didnt mean to ignore you either    wow hun u have been through the mill with tx havent you     Sorry i cant offer any advice on the dhea i only tried it for 2 weeks as it gave me horrendous side effects    

Forgot to say earlier im still waiting for af to turn up    Im on day 35 now    and although the monitor stayed on low i did notice on days 16 and 17 that the blue line was a hell of a lot darker than the control line but it still showed as low    Anyone had this before cos i have got no idea whats going on with my body anymore


----------



## Little Me

Kate. blimey hun, could it be?
  

Minow- Welcome &


----------



## AoC

Have you got one of those fetching wheeled shopping bags, kate love...  ?  ggg

Thanks, I'm pleased with myself this morning.  There was a Perry Como mambo played in radio 2 this morning, and I *may* have been dancing in the driving seat on my way to work....


----------



## shortie66

Annaofc        no but think i could do with one 

Anne doubt it very much hun     had pains on and off for the last 10 days, my body plays some s0dding awful tricks on me sometimes.  However saying that, if af doesnt turn up by day 42 i may be tempted to do a test.     Dont wanna waste the money on one at the mo hun, as you know every penny counts when theres not a lot of it coming in.   Has jay had any luck yet sweetie?  I have applied for another one this morning and will have another look at job site in a bit


----------



## Little Me

Know what you mean Kate  
No luck yet hun, he's applied for 1 on Friday and that's it so far
desperately need to try and get into holiday happy mode this week as he's a bit down today.


----------



## shortie66

Bless him hun     its so hard out there at the mo but im sure something will trun up soon for us both    

Suppose id better get my fat **** into gear and get to the bank.


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies   Greetings from a damp and humid Istanbul

Just quickly wanted to say congratulations Driver on being PUPO       Lots and lots of sticky vibes  

Any news from Wingwing on stims?

AnnaSB, glad to hear you're going strong!   

Also didn't want to R&R after seeing your post Ally, I am so sorry to hear that you are having problems with Ben still. I really feel for you. I just wondered if I might make a couple of suggestions? Perhaps you could take a short 'time out' from your fertility issues and rediscover yourself and the old Ben again? Maybe lock your fertility monitor in a drawer for a few months, let your hair down, have a few drinks, maybe it will be the tonic you need to get you back on track. The other thought was that of donor eggs, would you consider going that route? Would Ben? Ok, I'll shut up now, I just hate to see you suffering so much.

Anne,   for Holly's recovery

Kate        miss reading your posts!

Pixie nohut, my little chocoholic gem. Thank you for your texts and looking out for me, I really appreciate it.

Not great news from me, baseline scan last Thurs showed no follies at all. Dr M suggested I go straight the donor route rather than putting my body through all these drugs. We have decided to try stimming for a few days anyway just to see so we have had our third stim injection today (375iui merional), next scan is on Weds. If a follie has come out of hiding, we'll keep going. If not we'll have to abandon my own eggs (or lack of more like). We'll know more about how the donor's stimming is going on Weds too I hope. Istanbul is lovely as always but we were so exhausted when we arrived, we have slept since Thursday, just waking up for food! There are millions of cake shops here, I'm in heaven. I've posted more details on the Jinemed thread for anyone wanting to know more.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

LW- hang in there and lots of luck for you


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - you make me laugh 'might as well be ******* on toilet paper' think you are right. I did do another though this am and the ever so faint line was back. I'm trying to stop but they only cost 50p each...but they don't work so I suppose I am flushing 50p down the bog each time! 
Re the fertility month, a couple of months it says I haven't ov'd, but the 2nd line has been pretty strong. I monitored my temps and I had ov'd! Although its right most of the time (I used mine this cycle) its not 100% reliable. 

Coco - hope you gave your dh a big wallop!   The instructions on those tests say they must be used with fmu to get an accutate reading. But after my experience I read a lot of negative reviews, so I think we both need to stop lining Clear Blue's execs pockets! Good luck for tommorrow          

Wing Wing - how was your scan?

Purps - welcome back  

Pix - welcome back too   Should hear around 3pm

Nix - good news re another go! 
'pole dancer'    

Steph - Vivy's pics make my heart melt everytime! 

Mag - glad you're starting to feel bette. Have you tried telling dh you need some tlc and support from him?

Laura - enjoy your hols!

Minow - sorry you have hadsuch a hard time   can't help re dhea but sure someone here will.

Anne - poor ickle Holly!   

Driver - hope you are following dh's instructions! 

Hi Anna, Laura and Hunyb and the rest of the team  

Picked up my blood form at the clinic and was horrified to see it said ' urgent, ectopic pregnancy?', but I bumped into my consultant and he said that's just to get them to hurry along and that they (the trust) won't pay for beta hcg's at this stage so that's why they do it.
Will call them at 3pm. This wait is always so gut churning! 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - thanks for the update hun, I was going to text you later today, keeping everything crossed that the stims have brought a follie or 2 out to play.    

Anne - 1 week and 1 day to your holiday....whoooohooooooooo. Little Holly sounds like a fighter, hey she belongs to a PR girl and we are all fighters so how could she not be.  

AnnaofC - Perry Como, u sure that was radio 2    , glad you had a good and productive weekend.

Kate -   &  , how can you hold out to day 42?

Anna (SB) - still got everything crossed for you will be back to see how you have got on     (but I really need a wee so just gonna uncross for a couple of minutes hope you don't mind  )

Right off for acu now, see ya all later.


----------



## Ourturn

LW - sorry I missed you hun! Hello lovely lady     that some follies pop up for you. However think its brilliant that you have a back up plan. Enjoy the cakes....I luuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve cakes

Anna x


----------



## Han72

Hola!

LW - AAARGH! Those DAMN follies, WTF are they hiding?! ***MESSAGE TO LIGHTWEIGHT'S FOLLIES*** [fly]*OI!!! WAKE UP!!!!*[/fly] 
On the other hand... mmm _cakes_! YUM!! Have some for me  

Wotcha Kate !  good luck at the bank mate! Nowadays when I get an advice slip it says "stop trying to spend dosh you ain't got"    Sorry love, no idea how those fert monitor things work....  Maybe you should just jump him anyway 

Minow!!! Hey girlie fancy meeting you here!  I love the way the clinic are asking you to do their research for them, cheers for that guys   !!! I must be losing my marbles (no surprises there then!) I didn't realise you'd had 10 attempts?! Rah, you beat me! But I don't geddit, how can you still be unexplained but on humira and IVIG and all the rest of it  Did they not find immune issues? If not, why've they got you taking all that stuff? (Great mod I am, I should know this, blame it on the brain damage!   )

Anne -  to you and l'il Holly, I hope they managed to get it all! And  to Jas too, jobhunting in this climate is so depressing  But he's a good bloke, so       he finds the right job soon!

Coco - I HATE those CB digi peestix! Please pretty please, chuck 'em in the bin! They're inaccurate and hideously depressing into the bargain! On the other hand, would you like to send your DH round to mine and I'll happily explain what NOT to say to a pregnant woman. Very loudly and with added swearwords...  Silly ****! When my DH comes out with crap like that I generally look at him (and trust me when I say that if looks could kill he'd be a dead man now!) and say, "WTF was that? Seriously, are you actually trying to help me out here and if so, which part of that little speech was s'posed to be helpful? And if you weren't trying to help then why did you bother to open your mouth? YOU'RE NOT HELPING, YOU'RE MAKING IT WORSE!!!" He generally goes a bit quiet after that and then apologises a bit later...  Sending you tons of    and     for the scan tomorrow... or is there anyway that you could just go into an EPU and lie, tell 'em you're bleeding or summink and maybe you could swing a scan today, just to set your mind at rest...    

Hey Sausage - sounds like you're having a good day so far, long may it last   And wow, you had a great weekend too! Fair play to you hon, I'm always setting myself targets these days (eg OK I'm only going to stay on FF for an hour today) and then totally ignoring them   

Driver - sounds like a plan my love! Have a good day  And don't worry about the coffee chick, we'll have lunch with our babbies this time next year    


DRIVER225 said:


> Anna (SB) - still got everything crossed for you will be back to see how you have got on    (but I really need a wee so just gonna uncross for a couple of minutes hope you don't mind )


   

Likas - some clinics recommend the pill anyway prior to a tx, I'm sure an extra few weeks won't have made a difference. I spoke to Geoff Sher at the SIRM inst in the US several weeks ago and he wanted me to go on the pill immediately even though I wasn't likely to start IVF for a good couple of months so don't worry about it. Would you mind letting us know what your FSH etc results actually were? Also I'm at a bit of a loss as to what your doc was actually trying to achieve there. You were on a low dose so obviously the intention was not to produce too many follies, so why the hell did he stim you for 12 days?! Seems to me that you ovulated between the second and 3rd scans and I'd bet it's cos he took you off Gonal and raised the amount of Menopur (which contains LH, the stuff that makes you ovulate!) Why didn't he give you 75iu of each Obviously I'm not a doctor but it seems to me the problem is less to do with your eggs and more with the protocol/monitoring your doc used... Is there another clinic in Portugal that you can try by any chance? Or would it be possible to come to the UK and try eg Create Good luck hon whatever you decide!   

Salut Sweatpea - je suis in Mantes la Jolie dans les Yvelines - nice town, crap reputation  just NW of Paris. How did you come to be living in Chamonix hon?

Hey laura - happy holibobs! And I LOVE that vid of gigglebox Beth on **, makes me smile just thinking about it   

Yo Pix - good luck with the job thing honey!     Hope you're not too knackered you jet-setter you! 

Mags -  just remember when you walk in there tomorrow, you've got the whole PR team with you in spirit. I have to say it's probably best if we don't turn up in person cos we're a bit rowdy  But we're with ya hon supporting you every single step of the way 

Gawd, see I've already passed my hour deadline just typing this message  (Jeez, I'm slow   )

Love to all and apologies to everyone I've missed!!! Have a lovely day all!

xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Hello everyone... and i mean everyone, wow this really is a busy board!! ..

So broody... Ah bless hun really hoping you get good news,     ...

Driver... Glad ur DH is making u take it easy!!  ... how long have u been doing the acu for and do u feel its helped??.. did u do it last tx also??

Well i had my ET this morning and got a piccy of my embryo, bless its little cotton socks... its a day3 transfer and is 6cells, which they seemed pleased with, however my PMA went right outta the window when i asked the grade and they said 2/3.... thats noit good right  ... last tx i had a 2day transfer of 2 grade 1 embies at 2 and 5 cells..
Neeedless to say im not overly hopeful of a sucess..

Anyway better go rest up my feet!!

Luv to all 

Sammeee X


----------



## Han72

Pah! Quality/schmality!  You're PUPO missus!      Anyhoo, I saw a study t'other day that showed embies which are fragmented on day 3 can correct themselves by day 5 so it's all good hon!  Enjoy the 2 week madness! 

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Samee - ladies get pg from grade 2/3 and 4's. If they didn't they wouldn't have the grades! Don't give up yet, focus on being PUPO!       

Anna - meant to say, don't know how you find the motivation to work as well as write in your spare time! Hope you have a best seller on your hands so you can let go of the day job! 

Driver - wouldn't want you to damage your water works on my account!  

Nix - love the way you manage your dh  


I used a word similar to weed and it got censored! Didn't think that was a swear word


----------



## Han72

are you taking the p155


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - exactly!


----------



## shortie66

Lightweight hang in there sweethert i'll have a word with him upstairs tonight and ask him what the f.o.o.k.i.n. hell he's playing at.  You never know hunny u may have a few follies hiding somewhere     

Nix done the bank hun, even done a bit of shopping   Pointless jumping him now tho hunny darker control line was day 16/17 an im on day 35 now    

Driver hey sweetie hope ur resting up and enjoying the chick flicks today.    

Annasob fingers crossed for that call sweetheart       

Hey sammeee nix is right u r pupo so take it easy and stop stressing (well for today at least)      

Been to asda to do a little shop, hovvered by the pee sticks for about 5 mins picked up a pack of 2 asdas own for 4.70 and then put em back agen     I really dont see the point in buying em tbh, i have been here so many times before


----------



## Nikki2008

Minow- did your partner have a dna fragmentation and FISH test, have you heard of polar body biopsies? They test the egg for genetic abnormalities, I had that on my last cycle and I believe that contributed to me finding that one golden egg.

Sammeee-I had two embryos transferred on day 3 but they only had 4 cells and were grade 4 and 5 out 10. Yet I am pregnant, so don't write this cycle off!

I am currently taking it easy got a back ache and waiting for a call from doctor to see if I am going to have a cervical stich put in


----------



## Han72

slycett said:


> Pointless jumping him now tho hunny darker control line was day 16/17 an im on day 35 now


So what, shag him anyway! You never know mate...   At worst it'll bring the old beeyatch on...   

Hey nikki! Sorry about the back ache hon and hope you don't need the stitch babes


----------



## Minow

Ha ha Nix.....I sneak in all over the place....wheverever there's a door to peep round or a table to peep out from under!
Yep, 10 goes I'm afraid. They have found my immunes tend to be raised but they class me as unexplained because despite treating the immunes and getting them under control it still doesn't work! Hence them thinking it's most likely an egg issue!

Nikki, thanks for your comments. I'm not sure dh has had the FISH test....I'll look into that. We have discussed the testing eggs for genetic abnormalities but two things...1 our clinic doesn't do it, although they said if they thought it was for us they would suggest we went to somewhere that does and 2 they don't think it's for us as we get so few...there's not really anything much to test......there's no picking the best....it's just using all we have! Maybe DHEA will increase our numbers as well as quality and then we could look into getting them tested to get the best....as you say "golden" egg.

Thanks for your thoughts girls......any more thoughts on testing would be gratefully received.

lol
Minow xxx


----------



## Little Me

Samee- Congrats on being pupo, take it easy now  

Nix- Hi love  

Nikki- lovely to see you, so pleased you're ok (well, apart from backache   )


----------



## Little Me

Minow- Loving your fur babies


----------



## shortie66

Nix tried it satday and sunday girl   aint bleeding worked yet    

Hi anne  

Oooo nikki cervial stitch    Whats one of those? Sorry for sounding thick      Hope the backache eases up    

Minow wish i could help u help u sweetie


----------



## Sammeee

Wow nikki... you have given me some real hope and "Congratulations"  ...

Hi Anne... hope u are well X

Slycett... im gonna try enjoying PUPO.. but its so difficult!!.. guess its also my defence kicking in, if u no what i mean!! 

XX


----------



## shortie66

Sammeee yes hun i know how hard it is cos u get ur hopes up so high one day, the next day they come crashing down, and then day after they are back up agen.   Its such a bloomin rollercoaster i only did 2 goes with my own eggs and that was enough for me.  God knows what i'll be like when im on my next 2ww, prob a quivering snivelling wreck. Oh im like that already      Best of luck hunny


----------



## AoC

I dunno, a couple of hours and already I'm lost....      

LW, I'm wishing hard for a follie or two to pop up!   Glad you've got backup.  

Congrats on being PUPO, Sammee!!!!    Ignore the grading - they're in there now, and that's what counts.  

Anna SB said, "Anna - meant to say, don't know how you find the motivation to work as well as write in your spare time! Hope you have a best seller on your hands so you can let go of the day job!"

Awww, thanks love.    The motivation's right there - one day I want to earn enough with my writing to give up the day job!  It IS hard - I get a very tired brain!!   I've got a good feeling about this book, though.  Fingers crossed.  

Congrats, Nikki - and hope you don't have have that stitch, but if you do, that it's easy, and it works!  

 to everyone.


----------



## likas

Hi girls


Nixf01 here goes my levels: Fsh-9,9  Lh-9   E2-29    Prolactin-29,58
You are right when you say that doctor didn´t want many follies, we were trying to have 1 or 2.So i don´t know why i was stimming so many days, for me that was natural.  All i know is that on day 8 of stimng i had a scan which show 2 follies (13 and 14mm) i kept on stiming gonal 75iu and orgalutran 25iu, two days later new scan the follies had stoped growing and lining was thiner, doctor decided to put me on 150iu of menopur . Day 12 i start loosing blood, day 14 new scan wich show the big follies weren´t there anymore  only 4 small ones (8,9,9,10mm) My lining was with 4mm, they decided to cancel my tx.

I never thought about other clinic because the one i am, is considered the best we have this one and IVI at Lisbon.
Thanks for beeing trying to help me

Likas


----------



## H&amp;P

Sammeee - congrats on being PUPO, I didn't even bother asking the grade on Saturday, I was already despondant that it was only 2 cell didn't want to be told it was apants 2 cell, from everything I have read it makes bob all difference.    , I had acu last cycle as well, no idea if it is doing any good but my consultant says there is good research that shows having it around ET time does help, so had one today and having another next Monday.

I have gone back to my old acu lady from last cycle, had a complete meltdown and cried all over her  , I even had to call her back in half way through my treatment as I couldn't stop crying and while wiping away a tear the needles in my hand fell out.....she was lovely though and when I told about my experience with the other acu lady she told me never to go back there and she will open on a saturday for me if I need her to....which then made me cry again.....thought all the hormones would be out of my system by now......

Nix - coffee with babies in tow sounds lovely... 

Nikki - my work colleagues wife has just had a gorgeous baby girl after numerous MC's she had a stitch put in this time and everything went smoothly (is it for an incompetant cervix, or something like that)


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hey Girls - I am feeling really      exhausted and hormones are all over the place - can I have a cuddle please? Today I am convinced I am never going to ovulate again and that I had my one and only chance a couple of weeks ago.     

LW - "Come on you bloody lazy follies!!! Come out and see your mumma pleeeeeaaaaase!!" Thinking of you sweetheart. This is so stressful. Eat cake though, you have the best excuse in the world!!    

Coco - DH needs a big fat slap, I will give it to him if you like, need to get out some of the anger/ frustration I feel towards mine at the moment, can't slap him though as I need him on side    Maybe we can slap each others!!!!   

Anne and Pix - thanks darling girls, sorry Pix don't know what my phone was up to   

Nix - lovely seeing your hilarious posts   
A xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Ally -      &  , that was NOT the last time you will ovulate, please do not give up hope.

Nix - I have to agree with Ally, when I read your last post I actually thought to myself, Nix really is back.


----------



## Little Me

Alls- 

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Ah thanks girlies - feel so much better now  , you are all so lovely


----------



## Ourturn

Ally - you will ovulate again!                          

Driver - being on hcg support you will be VERY hormonal    

Just called up and the nurse was busy looking at e2 blood results. Said she would look them up and get back to me before close of play   AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Little Me

Alls- Yes you will my love, DEFO xxxxxxxx

Girls, can I ask a silly Q?
Someone mentioned taking cyclogest in an earlier post (was it Alls? )  anyway, I don't really understand why/how/when / what?
is this something I should be doing?

Sorry to be think


----------



## beachgirl

Hi, just wanted to give Ally a great big hug, at work so can't stop but am trying to keep up x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh Anna - hang in there love - this is so so hard - thinking of you   

Cyclogest is for after ovulation to bump up your progesterone levels. I am not sure if I will always do now but may do?? Its not very nice though, up the front door or back door    Not a silly question at all Anne - this is my first experience of it as I have never made it to the 2ww and it is used at this time. I used it for a day this time before my 2ww became my AF!!!  

Beachy thanks darling - means alot. I am hoping to be less of a drip after a good nights sleep tonight xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Was just checking if there were any news from Anna!    What do they mean by the end of the day!!! ARGHHHH, don't they see I'm getting very impatient here!!    

Ally:                    Love you sweetie. I feel    too, I wish I could just dissapear.

LW: All that cake is bound to wake up those follies honey, hang in there.   

Haven't read back properly so sorry for being a crap FF these days but the witches (my bosses!) & LFW are keeping me fricking busy.   I hate being at work this week   Can't wait to go on hols next week. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

CocoRuby - please step away from the digi tests! I had a PM from Kara76 recently and she was in a right state over the fact that hers only said 1-2 weeks when it should have been 2-3.  Needless to say her scan was fine!  They are not that reliable on the "conception indicator" front so PLEASE do not panic.  And as I have said before, symptoms are very unreliable - a lot of women at your stage would have noticed nothing and just be wondering why AF is a bit late!!  Hang in there until tomorrow! 

Rural Chick - depression is truly a horrible debilitating disease; I have suffered in the past and, although I don't know, it is unforgettable and I dread it returning.  I am so sorry you are going through this.  I didn't find counselling useful at all but the meds were a godsend. I know it takes a while to find the right one but it is worth exploring your dose level or options - for me seroxat (paxil) did nothing but sertaline (zoloft) worked like a charm.  Do be insistent if you want to try something new because what you are taking should have kicked in by now so if it isn't working it is time to say so!  Also, you really are going through a lot at the moment so be kind to yourself - either IF or your mum's illness would be hard enough alone but together?  It is an awful lot to deal with.  And your head should definitely NOT be calling you!  Finally, don't feel bad about attacking the alcohol sometimes to deal with things.  I remember telling a counsellor that I could pay her £100 to chat away for an hour with no guarantee of feeling better or I could pay £5.99 for a bottle of cheap plonk and pretty much guarantee I would, however, temporarily, feel better!! It didn’t go down well but that is how I felt.

Driver - hello PUPO lady; I hope you are feeling positive!  my sister was on one 75mg aspirin a day up to week 35 of pregnancy (not that she made it that far).  Some people don't take it that long but it won't do any harm if you want to.  Don't worry about cell numbers - it is not a great predictor; they just don't know how these things are going to work once they are inside you!  

Sammee - another PUPO lady!  I would honestly not stress about your "next" IVF but concentrate on this one!  And don't worry about embryo grading - I think that is more for freezing potential than anything else; as I said to Driver, I don't think they can really tell how it will do inside you.  Please don't worry.  I have a feeling LauraB's trips started out as "low grade" embies! 

LauraB - I too am glad that the club actually chucked this woman; it's not right for her to moan like that constantly.  enjoy your holiday!

Ally - Here is a cuddle!!   I know this is all horrible and confusing but, as I said before, you are slowly finding out more.  Clearly there is activity going on - this has been verified by scans and tests and now by AF.  This is a world away from what you have been told in the past, namely that you had gone through the menopause. In something this complicated it is not going to be clear immediately what the trouble is but the immunes have thrown up something and maybe the meds or herbs have got things going a bit.  Obviously they need to be tweaked but I would carry on seeing Dr. Gorgy and Dr Zhai.  You are on a mission and you are discovering things so do keep going!   I hope you and Ben had a good day yesterday and I am glad you are being kind to each other.  Please know that this was NOT your last chance!! 

Zuri - I am so relieved about your dad. Nice to hear some good news!

Wing Wing - do let us know how the scan goes. 

Mag - I am sorry you had such a miserable day on Friday; I can't believe that information is out on the web! Equally, I can't believe you are still getting such poor treatment from the hospital.   I am so sorry about your friend and about DH too.  Sometimes you just have to have some time to yourself when you are going through tough times and it is hard when people can't see that.  I hope you took the time to rest and recover a bit and feel a bit more human now.  I hope things are a bit better with DH too.

Swinny - hope work is still ok! 

SobroodyAnna - it is great that your GP is so supportive!  Some of them get really silly about us even slightly tweaking "officially prescribed" amounts.  She also has a very good point about most people NOT having HCG tests; I have no idea what mine were with Junior!  I really hope it all goes well today - I know it is a very anxious time. please let us know your news when you can.  And, as I said to CocoRuby, do step away from the digi tests. To reiterate, I had a PM from Kara76 who had exactly the same thing happen and yet everything was fine at her scan!  I'm not sold on cheapie tests either - too many people with really faint lines (or none at all) but all being fine!  I really hope you get some news later today!     

Donkey - glad you got to speak to a nice receptionist!!  Gladder still they are looking to work on your endo before you cycle.  Any news on DH?    

NicksW - I agree there is a lot in CM they don't know about.

Angels - good luck with the DHEA. 

Popsi - you will be missed at the party but we all understand!

Heapy - I am so sorry you had a meltdown! I am sure it happens to everyone going through the same thing.  My sister had one when the car stuck getting out of a muddy field where it was parked! This was a couple of months before her treatment and it was just the proverbial straw and she totally lost it.  You have more consultations coming up so try and feel optimistic about those but don't feel bad about feeling overwhelmed once in a while!  I loved your Samuel story btw.  I am not religious but it did strike me as a "sign". I hope so.    

Malini - christenings are a lot to deal with when you are going through this and it is unfair that there is pressure on you to attend; you have no reason at all to feel guilty. And don't feel you have to explain yourself to patronising people who make judgments about you not working. It is nothing to do with them! 

HunyB - I hope you enjoy your 3 week break. 

Likas - welcome; I think the other ladies have answered your questions well but I wanted to say hello!

Purple - lovely to see you back!!

Nix - I do hope you can make the party; keep us posted!  Your posts always make me laugh!

Steph - lovely of you to drop by!

Anne - poor dear Holly; does sound nasty. I hope she feels better soon!  I have to confess I know nothing about cyclogest so I can't help on that!

Pixie - I do hope you get the job and the salary you want (and no doubt deserve). I hope this week isn't too hectic, although it is nice to be busy! 

Slycett - hello there!  Are you not massively tempted to do an HPT since you are on day 35?

Sweetpea - any scan news from you?  I know it is today!

Anna of C - hello there sweetness! 

Minow - to be honest I am really not sure how often these should be checked out; I am inclined to suggest a couple of cycles after you start the DHEA and then maybe every couple thereafter but I really don't have any basis for this!

LW - sorry the scan wasn't better but you never know what will happen when you start stimming so hang in there! 

Nikki - good to see you; I hope you get the stitch if you need one!

Beachy - hello there! 

Love to everyone I have missed!

We had a nice weekend - had a BBQ on Saturday which was good!!  Bit tired today though - weekend was quite busy!  Feel a bit all over the place hormonally too so am keeping an eye on myself!


----------



## Wing Wing

Holy [email protected] girls - 6 pages since last night! How is a girl supposed to keep up?!

Writing this in "word" as I read so sorry if it comes out in wrong order or out of date!

Before I read anything I want to give big hugs to RC, Malini, Mags and Ally  and hope all of you are feeling a bit better today.

Driver, glad you are at least taking it easy today. Thanks for your good wishes - more on that later&#8230;.

Likas - is "soft" IVF referring to lower doseage of drugs? AH ha! My guess was right! How old are you?

Heapy, the curry was fantastic - now a distant memory!!!

Sammeee, thanks for thinking of me. Will read on to see how your ET went today.

Ally   , so sorry to hear that things are so difficult with Ben. What does he have against donor eggs/adoption? I agree with you that if either of those are not a choice then he has to make a huge effort to make natural conception work. At least you are only 36 so there is still time. Hate to ask this but are you 100% sure he wants children as much as you. I only ask as I am pretty sure my DH is not nearly so desperate which doesn't always help although does sometimes make me see that it is not the be all and end all of life.

Anna - can you insist they hurry with your results - I am waiting!!!!! 

Coco - good luck for scan tomorrow loverlee.  DH was certainly rather insensitive but as we all know - that is men for you! Practical as ever! Drives me MAD!! Don't lose hope hon as I am sure symptoms must come and go. I can't offer advise as have never got that far!!

Mag  - good luck to you too for tomorrow. Sorry things with DH are still a bit [email protected] Am sure it will settle down.

Hi Pix  - here's hoping you get that job hon!

Hi Sweetpea - how did you get on today - better than me I hope! Will post news once finished persos.

Kate - you are a tornado! Never still and constantly rushing around doing stuff. I thought I was bad but you put me to shame. How wonderful that you have so much energy. Your house must be in such good order! Fancy a trip to Lux to sort out my old clothes - it would give you a laugh!!!!

Quote from Kate *"Nix done the bank hun"* Should we be looking out for you on the 6 o'clock news Kate - mask and all?!! 

Hi to AoC - did you have a good long weekend? Any dressing up (ooo-errr!)

Hi Minow - sorry I can't help you with your query but full respect for giving it 10 goes!  I have had enough after 3!

Come out, come out wherever you are - to LW's follies. Wouldn't worry too much hon as is early days yet. Didn't realise you were doing a tandem cycle. That must be quite reassuring. Best of luck babes. 

Hi Nix  - sounds like you are in good spirits!  

Yo Sammeee - another PUPO lady. 

Ally - more hugs hon      

OK, as for me, scan showed only 3 "follies" - 2 on L and 1 on R. Lining only 4mm. Dr said all ok as only early days yet. However, last time the "follies" were the same in number and in the same place and were cysts. So not holding out much hope that anything has improved. Had a good cry and feeling [email protected] but trying to adopt a male attitude of "nothing else I can do" Any advise on things that could help in next few days would be mucho appreciated.

Love to all. WW X


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi LJ  - you snuck in there just before me!

Love the story about the counsellor/wine - VERY true!!


----------



## H&amp;P

WW - please don't assume your 3 follies are cysts, keep going with your stims and all the usual advise of protein, milk, keep your tummy warm for the follies, pineapple juice & brazil nuts for your lining, (my lining was 4mm on my first scan and I bled constantly and it still got to 6mm on the next one it doesn't take long to thicken up I think the hormones coming from the growing follies also thicken it up), how bif were the 3? when is you next scan?

LJ -


----------



## Malini

Well I won't try to compete with Anne (who apparently is very clever and knows how to work her computer) but here you are Ally -        

That's seven for luck.  I want a wand very badly.  I now know why so many stories include one b'cuz life sucks and the only think that will make it better sometimes is magic.  If I had a wand Ally, I would dash over to you right now and make this better because you don't deserve this worry, the lack of support from your dh (he is hurting too, I know, but still...) nor the short supply of decent care from our aged NHS.

I want to say it will be better.  I believe in my heart it may be, but no one can honestly promise you anything which is SOOOO UNFAIR.  I do believe this.  You can and will be a mum some day.  And you will be great.  It may not be how you dreamed it would happen (and that is very, very sad) but if you want it to happen then your special spririt and good, kind nature coupled with some good ol' English bloodymindedness will see to it that it does.

And we are behind you every step of the way no matter how you choose to make your next move.  I hope for you that there is a surprise bigger than you can imagine in store for you.

Love,
Malini xxx

PS I wrote this a while ago and then a neighbour came by and it seems there's been a rush of love and mine is now out-of-date but I am going to post it anyhow.


----------



## Little Me

Hi LJ & Malini  

WW- 3 is good hun, keep going with what Driver says, brazils x 5 , hot water etc etc
xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Wing Wing - 3 follies is just fine; now try and nurture them!


----------



## shortie66

Hey wingwing 3 aint a bad number at all hunny bun, its early days yet so u just hang in there        Yes hunny i've robbed the bank      enough there to pay for a few cycles for us all - oh how i wish  

Ally sweetheart        this road is so hard to be on sweetheart, one small step at a time, u will ov again hunny.   

LJ     to ur posts again sweetie   Yes am im tempted to test, but tbh i've been here so so many times before, and if i were to test and it was negative it would bring me down so much.  Better for me not to test i think and then when af comes congratulate myself on not wasting the money and putting myself through all that sadness.  btw totally agree with ur comment to the counsellor    

Pix well we dont want u to disappear so u just stay right here     This bl00dy lark is hard enough without out ff's to make us laugh and keep us sane (well in my case stop me from going any safter)    

Sobroody - no news yet   Im waiting with bated breath here at one point i thought i was having a panic attack again


----------



## Malini

Hi Anne  

And Pixie sorry you're  , so here is a   for you

And Katherine your MIL would be proud because you're right about my name, myths, etc and my real name is 'garland of flowere' in Hindi...hope you're feeling better, here's a   for you

WW - oh dear it is stress time isn't it?  bloody scans and all that hope that can come round your ears in tears.  Three is good.  And for the record I don't believe all your follicles were cysts last time.  Supposedly being on the wrong protocol means the eggs can corrupt and get stuck against the lining of the follicle and when they try to collect, they fail.  Blame the surgeon I say.

Now here's what I would want to know if I were in your shoes - what's your E2 doing?  We want it to rise and be somewhat indicative of whether there are eggs in there and if so how many.  I'd also like an LH reading bc that should be kept low so early ovulation doesn't happen.  I'd ask the doc to consider viagra or estrogen patches for your lining (although I fully support Driver's thoughts that it will thicken) - these medical additons are 'belt and braces'.  Finally, we need to believe for you because whether or not positive energy makes any difference, I dunno, but it does make you feel better and staying sane in any of this is so hard to do.  I think three is a lovely number!!  BIG   FOR YOU.  Dry those   bc the proverbial fat lady has not been heard!

There's more persos for all of you and if I were angelic and good I would persevere but I want to have a moan about me.  So, I didn't go to the Christening.  Dh was mad - but it seems not at me but at the situation - and like all of us, he is tired of every little aspect of our lives being impacted by IF.  It gets worse.  He arrives and his brother (father of the child) informs him that the g-dparents are two friends (cool, that's nice) and their sister's husband.  When he looks gobsmacked that I am left out of the picture, he is informed that they didn't want to put any pressure on me.

Everyone 'NORMAL' keeps telling us to not read anything into it. They were being nice and making it easy for me.  But I cried so hard Saturday night - all night - that I made my nose bleed.  I then cried some more, more like sobbed, all Sunday morning.  My dog was frantic and my dh just crumpled.  I would have loved to have been asked.  I hate that in front of the whole of our family and some mutual friends it was made clear that the fertile BIL (two lovely children) is the chosen one but the barren SIL that is emotional and struggling is not good enough for us.  We don't like her.  This is their second child in 4 years.  I have been ttc for 4 years.  They have told me 'to get on with life', 'to learn to enjoy their children' and punished me ever since I burst into tears when they christened the first.  I love kids.  I was a school teacher and have done everything possible to be a 'good' mum.  Why does IF have to ruin everything?  I suppose I have let it so I will rephrase, 'Why does IF have to make everything so difficult?' I want to be normal really badly.



 Team PR.  

 to Purple's dh.  Hope the holiday was magic.

Likas (I think that's right).  It is very interesting what you write.  The clinic I have been to doesn't believe in Natural IVF because they say that it is unreliable and from your story I can see their point of view but it is also interesting that you did better on it than you did on a higher dose.  Many of us here are on doses as high as 600 ius, and while Create and their kind might argue that this high dosage regime causes poor egg quality - many women do get pregnant on it, so I am still a bit confused about it all.  You mentioned about messages and how to pick them up.  To do this take the cursor to the message section and it will light up.  Then click it.  Please also don't be apologetic about your English.  We've understood every word you've written and that is very impressive.  

Malini xxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh malini sweetheart thats just bl00dy awful, no wonder u've been so upset        You are "NORMAL" darling as normal as everyone else in the world and dont ever think differently.


----------



## Little Me

Malini- Words fail me for some people hun


----------



## Han72

Hey Likas
no worries hon but you really might want to give serious thought as to trying a different clinic, or asking your existing one to give you a proper explanation as to what happened last time. IF they are honest enough to admit fault, you might even get a free go... unless treatment is free in Portugal anyway...?

Heeey Allypally  You WILL ovulate again, you will you will!!!! This AF turning up is the start of your menstrual cycle coming back to something approaching normality, I'm sure of it    

Oooh and one for you too Malini!  The complete and utter inability of some to even attempt to understand is utterly breathtaking... Fcuk em all love, you are beautiful and intelligent and one day this is gonna happen you're going to be an EXCELLENT mother. Your kids are going to be gorgeous and bright too. With parents like that, your nieces/nephews are likely to turn out to be anal retentive miserable little brats but that's ok cos your kids can play with mine instead and not be contaminated! And we're gonna meet in the NK WITH the buggies and be those people that the ARGC-ers look upon with envy. And this has to happen cos I SAID SO!!! SO THERE! Now have another squishy one my love  and don't let those @ssholes get you down!

Dinna - WTF??!!  I think I'd keep calling her every 10 mins til she answers your question or ask to speak to someone else. Bloody hell, actually I think if they'd said that to me, I'd have turned up at the door demanding an answer IMMEDIATELY (but then I am notoriously impatient!)   Sending you tons of         

Anne - did you just saw world war 3 is good? What's your name GWB   

Wingwing - don't worry, Kate is a kind and generous person and will share her take from the bank job with all of her fertility friends (wontcha Katie  ) Now, to keep those lovely follies all nice and juicy and maybe recruit some friends... you know the drill hon! 2 litres of water and 1 of milk daily cos those follies suck up loads of liquid and need the protein from the milk. Keep your tum nice and warm and scoff a few brazil nuts daily for selenium to pad out that womb ole womb lining. Pineapple juice is also a source of selenium but not as much as you get in Brazils. Also if you drink too much fruit juice it can sometimes upset your tum so it's up to you really whether you drink lots of juice... Thing is it's less boring than plain water, so I drank loads of PJ during my last tx but then I love the stuff anyway! Also if you don't like milk, I've heard that whey to go is a great source of protein or basically any food that is high in protein, meat (preferably lean white meat pork or chicken) oily fish, baked beans etc.... Bloody hell no wonder I put on a stone after my last tx!   Good luck honey!

Hewo LJ and Beachy! How are you both doing?

Better go, been looking at the pc so long I've got a headache now!

Taraaaa!!!
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - will reply properly in a bit but you are normal! You just have the in laws from hell!      

My heart feels like its about to jump out of my chest. Called to chase (as they shut at 5pm) was told the results are in but they cannot give then to me before my consultant has seen them, and he's still in a clinic!


----------



## Malini

Thanks Anne and Kate  .  I appreciate that you don't think my reaction is totally out of proportion.  I was all set to divorce my husband y'day because I didn't want to ever have to see his family again.  Now even I can see that that is just ever so slightly OTT.


And Nix, I can feel those bone crushers up 'ere in the Peaks.  I can't wait to meet your lil darlings and push that buggy into NK with a grin like this  .  

Oh Anna, I feel for you.  Surely it isn't too difficult to sort the calls into a priority but even the smallest intelligence escapes some people!!

Driver - HURRAH YOU'RE PUPO!!!!!!

You're all so kind.

M xx


----------



## Little Me

Anna- Frickin hell, I am on the edge of my seat ere (prob cos my fat **** won't fit on my chair    ) so god knows how you must be feeling


----------



## hunyb

Me too! I think I'm gona crash my computer if I click refresh one more time...it's getting very OCD!

        for you anna.

xx


----------



## Han72

sobroody1 said:


> My heart feels like its about to jump out of my chest. Called to chase (as they shut at 5pm) was told the results are in but they cannot give then to me before my consultant has seen them, and he's still in a clinic!


Oh FFS! Please PLEASE let me call them, please pretty please, my God, I'll put such a rocket under 'em.... mutter mutter       



Anne G said:


> Anna- Frickin hell, I am on the edge of my seat ere (prob cos my fat  won't fit on my chair   )


   



Malini said:


> I was all set to divorce my husband y'day because I didn't want to ever have to see his family again. Now even I can see that that is just ever so slightly OTT.


 So you mean I shouldn't contemplate divorce every time a random French person upsets me? Oh. Right....


----------



## Malini

Anne darling it isn't big at all!!  It is just that your feet are soooo small that everything may look a little larger in relation - like the view in a wing mirror    

Sorry, I am trying to cheer myself up.

No Nix darling I am afraid it isn't your good man's fault that some of the French are less than helpful, but have to say I am prone to blaming everything I dislike about the English on my dh - so maybe we have to form our own colony of perfection.

Ohhhh Anna, this is painful.  I can't imagine how you feel right now but I know it must be grueling.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Mal- Don't even get me started on my silly feet.......all I want is an extra 7mm......... is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Han72

Malini said:


> Anne darling it isn't big at all!! It is just that your feet are soooo small that everything may look a little larger in relation - like the view in a wing mirror


   



Malini said:


> No Nix darling I am afraid it isn't your good man's fault that some of the French are less than helpful, but have to say I am prone to blaming everything I dislike about the English on my dh - so maybe we have to form our own colony of perfection.


We already have, it's called Team PR! 

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Malini and Nix should we start up a ff'ers divorce club.  I've threatened mine many times and i've only been married a year.    Latest one is leaving clothes hanging off door knobs, i mean what the fcuk is that all about   Dont get me started on bad habits tho cos i'll be here all day. Oh go on then. heres a few to cheer you all up a bit
1 - constantly leaves empty deoderant bottles on shelf in bathroom when the bin is no more than 2mtrs away  
2 - Ditto above with empty shower gel bottles left in shower!
3 - Wet towels scrumpled up and dumped over bath
4 - Having a shave over the basin and leaving all the scrotty shavings in there ughhhh
5 - Never flushing the loo twice after having a poo double ughhhh i mean at least put some cleaner down and close the lid you tramp!!!!
6 - Never been able to put shoes away in the wardrobe
7 - Never been able to put dirty clothes in the washing basket!
8 - When back from shopping if we have any stuff to go upstairs he will put bag on stairs and can walk up and down stairs 10times    but never takes the bag with him
9 - Never does poo clearance from the dog cos it makes him gag, i mean whats he gonna do if we have a kiddie

     BUT IN HIS DEFENCE
1 - He's a good shag
2 - He cooks tea sometimes
3 - He does a great foot and back massage
4 - I love him to bits

Come on anna they must have by now


----------



## Wing Wing

You are all so kind - I am off  again!

Driver - looks like I am in a very similar situation to you. Bleeding stopped Sunday which I am assuming is a good thing.

The lining today was only 4mm and the "follies/cysts" were 2 x 6mm and 1 x 8. Afraid I have no idea if good or bad. Just got call from midwife to tell me to put Puregon up to 225 from 200 and Menopur from 2 to 3 ampules. Now, this is daft but it is I who tell the nurses how much to inject. Am soooo tempted to say 250 Puregon as 25 doesn't seem like much of an increase to me!!!

Malini  honey - thanks so much for the advice on what to ask - that is EXACTLY what I need. I did ask him what I could do to help things along but he said nothing. I think they are soooo [email protected] over here - they just believe in drugs alone and don't advise anything else - no nutritional advice, no relaxation advice - a big fat ZERO!!! So it is purely down to you lovely ladies that I know anything at all - a HUGE THANKYOU to you all.

Malini - thanks for being so positive for me when you are going through such a tough time. I have to believe that these people were genuinely "trying" and getting it very wrong, to be kind to you. Hon, you are an amazing woman and you so deserve to be a mum and you WILL be a mum - whatever it takes to get there, it WILL happen - that is exactly what my Mum told me this morning when I crumpled on her and I believe it.

It hurts so much M, I can really relate as my horrible brother (he's not really but he was in this case) and his horrible wife have had 2 children in 3 years and chose her sister BOTH times as godmother. Was there any need for that? I will NEVER get over it so I do know how you feel. You don't deserve to hurt this much and I want to come over to the UK, give you a huge cuddle (and your DH for actually understanding it) and bash his brother and wife with a big stick! Cyber cuddles for you        and cyber bashing for them -        NEVER think you are not "normal". You are better than just normal... You are WONDERFUL

Nix, Anne, Kate, Driver and LJ  - thanks beauties - really appreciate it.

Jesus - 6 new replies since I did this - no time to look so here goes.....

Anna - get round there NOW!  - supposed to me stamping my foot!!

Off for injections now - let me know what you think about dose!!

WW X


----------



## hunyb

slycett said:


> BUT IN HIS DEFENCE
> 1 - He's a good shag


      

that's hilarious!


----------



## Han72

hehe WW don't arsk me, you know I'm a serial self-medicator! Don't like unmedicated FET, add a bit of HCG in there! Don't think the prog dose is high enough? Shove anuvver bum bullet up there!   



hunyb said:


> slycett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT IN HIS DEFENCE
> 1 - He's a good shag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's hilarious!
Click to expand...

What she said!    

xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Kate - is my husband a bigamist?!!!!!!  You are married to him as well!!!!


----------



## Little Me

kate- I am p!ssing myself laughing at that     

Jason LOVES whipping his socks off and flinging then on the floor....not so bad really all things considered BUT, quite bad when we had our mates over last Saturday night and he went into "auto sock flinging mode" and totally forgot we'd got company and the offending sock nearly landed on Mandy's head


----------



## shortie66

Nix how do u manage to self medicate hun, have u got a dodgy drug supplier somewhere    Can u get me his number please hun


----------



## Wing Wing

Nixf01 said:


> hehe WW don't arsk me, you know I'm a serial self-medicator! Don't like unmedicated FET, add a bit of HCG in there! Don't think the prog dose is high enough? Shove anuvver bum bullet up there!
> 
> 
> 
> hunyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slycett said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT IN HIS DEFENCE
> 1 - He's a good shag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blo0dy hell Kate "our" husband gets around - now huny knows him too!!!
> 
> that's hilarious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What she said!
> 
> xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## hunyb

AnneG - I'm married to a sock flinger too!  Whats their malfunction...they're only socks.  they're like little kids that won't wear a hat FFS!


----------



## Malini

Oh Nix I think you missed it when we decided we're all moving to LW's pink house - dhs get visitor passes for good behaviour.  We're bringing along all furry friends and children, so we can share.  There'll be a safe place for the allergy prone.  I can't wait.  We just need to get lovely LW some follies, then a baby and we can start.   

Oh Anne, I've always wanted to be petite.  The grass is always greener.  I bet you're lovely in the flesh and I can't wait to meet you.

Like the divorce club Kate. I read every one of that list and went 'yep to that' except the poo clearance.  ANYTHING our dog does is okay by him - I swear to g-d if we did divorce we'd be haggling over our Chow  .

WW - Thanks for cuddle and the cyber   - love it!! Yep, I think they mean well or they are fed up with me and think I should get what I am given because I haven't been super enthused about their kids (not mean, maybe a bit reserved).  What I don't get is that they also did this to my dh who is THE world's most doting brother.  He worries, frets and does for them like you wouldn't believe it.  My SIL had post-natal this time round he sent flowers, she had a v. difficult birth first time round - he bought her gorgeous mother-of-pearl earrings to cheer her up.  He deserves better treatment than a public (and there were over 75 people there) proclamation that his wife doesn't cut the custard with them.  I hear you, that's a sad story about your bro - spineless.  I don't think I will EVER be able to let this go.  Alas, I guess I just have to frame it in my mind as confirmation that they don't like me, and tbh I don't like them.  

M xxx

PS I am sooo slow, I missed the last 7 comments.  Seems like Scottie is the EVERYMAN - bring a picture.  We may have finally caught him out   Yeah, what is with the sock flingin' - gross!!!


----------



## shortie66

Yeh me too! I mean at least they could turn em the right way round instead of leavin em inside out


----------



## Little Me

You lot crack me up.  
love you ALL and now I'm off for the day

Bye lovlies


----------



## shortie66

Malini have a look at the weddin pics on ** hun, if he's urs i'll pack his bags and send him over complete with inside out socks empty deoderant bottles, empty shower gel bottles and a bottle of toilet duck. You will have to show him how to use the toilet duck tho, good luck cos i been trying for 5 years and he still cant master the skill


----------



## Han72

Ha if my DH flings his socks on the floor, they bloody well stay there. Same with his sweaty gym gear that gets hung over door handles - I ain't touchin' em!

Kate - no but I have a doc here in France who expects me to remember halfway thru a cycle how much I have of everything. I never can and always forget to take notes of what I've got so I just say "nah, I finished it" Drugs are free here so I've got a flipping great stockpile! The offending articles in the last cycle were the 2500iu vials of HCG that he gave me on cycle 3 or possibly 4 in order to take booster jabs during the 2ww.... Odd how my banjaxed memory didn't fail me when it came to packing those when I came over to London  

xxx

ooh bye Anne 



slycett said:


> Malini have a look at the weddin pics on ** hun, if he's urs i'll pack his bags and send him over complete with inside out socks empty deoderant bottles, empty shower gel bottles and a bottle of toilet duck. You will have to show him how to use the toilet duck tho, good luck cos i been trying for 5 years and he still cant master the skill


----------



## shortie66

Nix thas a shame hun, cos i think i may have low progesterone and was wondering if it was woth using bum bullets if i do ever ov again    Saying that am on dole at the mo and have got app at docs on wednesday so may have to tell a few tinsey winsey fibs (such as oh clinic have said i have low prog and advised maybe using cyclogest next time i ov)  see if he'll prescribe me some.


----------



## Minow

Minow....who isn't even really part of this thread and only came on for some info is wondering if her dh beat her to it.......................what's he been doing living with all of you too! By the way....he's still missing 1 sock so if any of you find an odd 1 lying around then can I have it back or better still let me know and i'll send the other smelly one I found under the bed this morning!


----------



## hunyb

Minow said:


> he's still missing 1 sock so if any of you find an odd 1 lying around then can I have it back or better still let me know and i'll send the other smelly one I found under the bed this morning!


----------



## Ourturn

My hcg is 92, it should have been at least 300, so its a failing pregnancy   Have been told to stop pessaries and heparin and to come in for a blood test on Friday (even if I bleed) 

I have been on 25mg of prednisone for 1 week....any ideas as to how I should bring the dose down? I have it on a letter some where. 

I was preparing for this but still I'm still devestated, was really hoping this would be our miracle. My body is useless  

Sorry for the low post, I know I should be encouraged that after 2 years since my last major mc (ie pg made it past 4.5 weeks) I have finally managed to get a natural bfp, but it feels like some one is taunting me and has pulled the rug out from underneath my feet. 

Anna x


----------



## Han72

Awww fukkityfukfuk   I'm so sorry Anna darling


----------



## Jumanji

Anna - I am so sorry; there are no words...


----------



## Malini

Oh no Anna.  I am so sorry.  DON'T APOLOGISE.  ALMOST DOESN'T COUNT.  I am devastated so you must be crushed.   

My clinic just says stop the steroids but I was on 10 ius, so maybe that isn't such a good example.  

M xxx


----------



## hunyb

god damn it!  anna I'm so so sorry and so sad for you   ....i don't know what else to say.  I was so hopeful this was your time hun.     Have I imagined this or were you DRing when you got your natural BFP?  If so, does this mean you can reschedule this tx when you are feeling ready?  Sorry if that's a bit premature of me....just trying to be optimistic for you...your time will definitely come hun.        We're all here for you.

xx


----------



## shortie66

Oh Anna im so sorry my darling oh god this is just so s0dding unfair       Sweetheart i dont know what to say


----------



## Sammeee

Oh Anna...       but im still   for a miracle for ya


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna -   (sorry no words will suffice)


----------



## AoC

oh fcuk.  Oh, Anna, so sorry.


----------



## Han72

Hon don't apologise for a low post, no one would expect you to be jumping for joy after that . It's horribly _horribly _ disappointing hon BUT the very meagre silver lining is that you DID get preg again, against all the odds, YOU DID IT!! And you can most definitely do it again I AM SURE. I really think the only reason why this one didn't happen is cos you weren't prepared for it and so you weren't taking the right meds at the right time. This isn't your fault or even your body's fault it was just really unfortunate timing...

Honey whenever you feel ready to try again, you WILL be able to do this            

xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008

Oh Anna I am so sorry     as far as I know if you are on steroids for only one week you can just stop


----------



## beachgirl

Anna    so sorry sweetheart, words fail me x


----------



## shortie66

its just not bloody fair is it     

Anna darling hope u've got ur dh with you


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Anna, how awful, I am so so sorry.  You can do it though lovely, you were nearly there this time, I'm _sure_ you can do it again. Please stay strong.  

Everyone needs a hug here  If anyone wants a break in the sun, we have a 5 bedroomed villa with a pool in Cyprus from this Thurs to 28th Sept, just jump on a plane....

Wingwing,    for your follies, I hope I can follow in your footsteps and I get a few come out of hiding this week. I have been given 2 estrafem tablets a day to thicken my lining.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks everyone. 
Kate - yes dh is with me. He's being strong but I can tell he's gutted. 

Definately going to see Dr George the immune guy in Care nottingham. Told dh I cannot keep going through this. I know I have raised nk cells in my uterus, but have not had the chicago tests. Only thing is I will probably be going into my final free ivf from the next bleed, so don't think there will be enough time to get an appointment and get the blood results back. Will give them a call tomorrow. 
They probably won't want to test me for a while anyway because of the pg hormones? Need to get back to the de beer book I started. 

LW - That is SERIOUSLY tempting. I am booked off work 26th Sept for 2 weeks. 

Anna x


----------



## Züri

Anna I'm so sorry


----------



## popsi

anna.. i am so so sorry darling xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Anna- Just logged on quickly to check on you before I go out.
FCUK, this is a horrible nightmare, as many say words are inadequate, I am GUTTED for you, really gutted.
You're very brave and strong and this is so so sh!t, makes me so so angry that my lovely friends have to suffer like this       
You and lovely hubby hold each other tight and look after each other.
So sorry hunny        

Love to you all, got to rush out to see my older brother (half bro) who's going back to Australia on Wednesday.

I feel so very sad now,


----------



## shortie66

LW i am seriously tempted too would just love a holiday abroad right now.   

Anna more hugs sweetheart


----------



## sweetpea74

oh anna what an absolute mare, how gutting is that. We're all feeling for you and dont you go blaming your body, you gotta believe that sometimes things are just meant to be or not to be. If its any consolation at all there's the fact that you have managed to get pg naturally so there is still soooo much hope there for you.      

hiya kate and i just loved your DH list - i was also agreeing on all the points esp with the flung inside out socks  - minging!

hey nix i managed to get a job looking after self cater apts in chx, was a great job with plenty of time for boarding in the winter and biking in the summer - have just given it all up for this tx though so i'm currently on the dole!

hi malini  - what a horrible thing for you to go through eh and i totally agree with anna in that you have the in-laws from hell. where is their sensitivity thats what i say, anyone who says ' 'get on with life', 'and learn to enjoy their children'' needs a good   i reckon and they obviously dont see your side of things at all, like nix says f em all! 

lightweight - here's hoping for those cheeky follies to pop out  

ahh wingwing - i've not done as well as you honey! I only two follies on the right h/s both at 12mm with the possibility of two others of really small size (consultant didnt bother mentioning their size as she wasnt sure if they even were follies) and nothing on my left side - they always have trouble finding my left ovary and i'm wondering if it is actually there! I am pretty gutted myself though as both the nurse and the cons were looking at me with those 'sympathy' eyes and then after the nurse even said to me 'have you considered adoption?"!!  WTF! I couldnt believe she said that really - its not as though thats an idea that has never crossed my mind but to say it after only 6 days of stimms while my cousin is having her lining all prepped up (she had a scan today too and she's at 7.5mm thick) is not the most sensitive thing in the world to say!

anyway the clinic has sent me home - no change in stimms and i've to go back on wed to se if there's any change and the consultant will then decide if its worth carrying on as I have to have a laparoscopy to get the eggs out the question now is is it worth going through that if i only have two foillies....   I'm trying hard not to feel glum but it is tricky at this stage....


----------



## Pixie75

Anna    I'm so SO sorry honey. It's just NOT fair!  
Do you think you need to start on steroids earlier? I'd definitely see a doctor and discuss this hon. You can get pregnant and that's the main thing. I can't imagine how upset you must be, I know they are no help but here are some hearfelt     .
Take care and don't forget we are always here for you and love you.

Pix xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Not the news we were all hoping to hear Anna - absolutely gutting for you BUT please try to hang onto the fact that you did actually GET PREGNANT so there must be soooooo much hope that it can happen again and not while you are down regging and your head is in a totally different place - ie planning an IVF cycle.  Glad you are with your DH and hope you can comfort each other and given each other strengh.

HUGE hugs and kisses hon.                      

Always here for you.

WW X


----------



## Wing Wing

Sweetpea - surely you have done better than me? Your follies are much bigger at 12mm. Mine were 2 at 6 and one at 8mm - pretty poor in comparison. No idea what the "norm" is. The nurse you mention should be a traffic warden instead!! She has about the right level of sympathy, tact and emotional understanding 

I actually had to show my nurse this eve HOW to administer Puregon - brilliant - loads of confidence after that one! Didn't up the dose myself after all but may well do as she took the needle out so fast, I am sure half the drug leaked out with it!!

Why do you have to have a lap to get eggs out?

LW - love the idea of a sunshine break - especially if all this goes wrong!! Message to your follies - to be shouted loudly....*COME ON FOLLIES - TIME TO SHOW YOURSELVES!!!*

Malini - don't beat yourself up about this babe - THEY are at fault, NOT YOU!!!!

Off to bed now - will listen to Zita CD again and try not to fall asleep half way through as usually happens!

Night all, sweet dreams

WW


----------



## sweetpea74

Ah yep and fair play WingWing you are prob right but three sounds better than two! Anyway lets see what happens over the next couple of days for us both eh - when's your next scan? These nurses should all go to tact school I reckon, its pretty shockin isnt it! I need a lap cause they cant go via the front bottom as I dont have a womb to hold the ovaries in place so its a bit trickier fishing for the eggies....

anyways night night! 

sweetpea


----------



## Coco Ruby

Anna/Sobroody - am so sorry about your results today.  I was hoping that your news would be good.  I know it's not much consolation at the moment, but you can get pregnant - they just need to work out what happens past a certain time.  I hope you and dh are comforting each other tonight   

WW, sweetpea and LW - come on follies!  Am sending lots of good vibes to you all for those follies to grow and grow with lovely, healthy eggs inside   

Kate - your list was really funny and rang a bell - my dh leaves empty bottles of water and milk etc in the fridge - why?  He also leaves his stuff everywhere - drives me mad!!

Nix, you are so funny, I love your posts - yes please, you can tell my dh where to get off with his stupid comments - am going to take a leaf out of your book 

Hi Littlejenny, hope you are ok?  Are you feeling alright, just a bit emotional?  Sending you lots of hugs, as you are always so considerate of everyone on this board  

Malini, your in-laws sound completely insensitive, am sorry you have to put up with that cr*p x

Driver, hope you are keeping your little embie warm   

Hi popsi, zuri,slycett, mags, anna of c, anna g, laura b, tracey m,  alli, nikki, sammi, hunyb, minow, purps - all you lovely ladies.

Thanks for your lovely hugs and comments after my last post - really cheered me up!  Yep, dh can be an insensitive g*t at times - other times he is wonderful.  Men!  Today, I've had sharp pains in both sides of abdomen and bit of af type pain tonight.  No sore (.)(.)s though and not feeling particularly tired or icky like I did earlier in the week.  Appt at 3:30pm tomorrow - have an impt meeting tomorrow morning which I really should have prepared for but haven't been able to concentrate - am just going to have to wing it and hope for the best!  Can't wait til scan, can't believe the date is nearly here, I just want to know what's going on so I can get on with things, whichever way it goes.

Hope you are all ok tonight - sending you special   Anna xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Oh thank you Heapey xx


----------



## shortie66

Coco good luck for tomorrow sweetheart


----------



## mag108

Anna: I was so sorry to hear your news Anna. It's so upsetting, so unfair. and it's such a stress and a strain. I am sending you a big long hug. I am here for you if you want to talk PM me and I'll send you my number. I may not be much help but I am here for youXXXX  


Ally - HUG HUG HUG! Please don't apologize! You have so much going on, you have had so  much going on plus strains and stresses with Ben. big hug and take good care. I really hope things settle down for you hun (and for me too, still up and down here too) 

Driver: hope you had a lovely day!

Minnow: welcome. I am afraid I am no expert on DHEA....I am impressed that you have had the guts for 10 goes. Good luck with it all.

AnnofC: Delighted you sound like you have had a gr8 weekend!

LW; Wishing you all the best over in Turkey. I'd like to join Nix in giving those follies a good ole tickle and a  shake XXX

Nix: you really know how to kick ass! You have a brilliant way with words.

Sammeee: I am so wishing you all the best! x

Nikki2008: delighted you are doing so well and hope you didn't have to have a stitch

MAL: I am so sorry hun that you had to contend with all of that. Its really ill thought out by your brother in law/ wife. I understand your upset. They clearly don't seem to make an effort to put themselves in your shoes. Would they 'get on with life', if roles were reversed, they sound like very clumsy and un aware people. They may appear 'normal' but really who wants to be normal if it includes this level of insensitivity! It's the cockiness that people get when they have blindly and easily become parents. And your DH really does sound like he has been a complete dote!

WW +++for your follies!

cocoruby: RE: your dh's insensitive remark...They are from Mars I am convinced! I have just had to bite my tongue so much recently. DH has been poor. He sighed at me last nite when I said I was upset re m/c! Sending you +++for your hops appt tomorrow.

hellos to Kate, Anne, Pix, Purps, LJ,Stephjoy, Swinny, Heapey, Sam, Ali, Donky, Beachy, hunyb....love to everyone
XXXX


----------



## mag108

...forgot to say. Off to EPU early for a scan/bloods....clearly not looking forward to it. DH cant stick around all that long as he has 3 days work starting tomorrow....

In myself, today was a fraction easier than any other day at work this last 2 weeks. But by god is it still hard work.
HAd to take a rain check on challenging DH's behaviour tonight as am not able for more rowing, but he has been ok and made me laugh. 
DIVORCE list
Bad habits: Well he isnt really dirty or anything. He leaves lots of his work 'stuff' everywere, buys things he REALLY doesnt need when we have no money, doesnt really make dinner (once every 2wks?), is broke, is a hypchondriac, is a bit of a shouter and has a short fuse.
Good uns: makes me laugh, loves me, is very enthusiastic and good fun. Talented. 
x


----------



## Malini

Mag - Don't imagine you'll sleep well knowing what you face tomorrow.  I like what Nix wrote about us all being there with you.  I am praying that by going through this agony they will have the good sense to send you to someone who can help you.  There has to be some sort of reward (not that decent medical care should be administered based on the quantity of agony endured beforehand) for this procedural box ticking mania.

I will think of you first thing tomorrow, promise.

And yes, well written - who wants to be normal?  I think I'll get that made into one of those baby on board signs that seem to decorate every window in the land.  'Keep Away an Abnormal on Board'

Hehe.  How terrible I am laughing at my own jokes again.

Here's a cheer for our follicle growing women: LW, WW and Sweetpea - GROW! GROW! GROW!

And CocoRuby, I hope the scan goes as we all want it to.   for you.

M xxx


----------



## hunyb

Wing Wing said:


> will listen to Zita CD again and try not to fall asleep half way through as usually happens!


i haven't managed to listen to the whole thing yet...that woman is like the snake in the jungle book! Look into my eyes...... 

xx


----------



## likas

Nixf01-i know that doctors will blame my ovaries, for what hapened, they will say it´s my age my body is not working so well anymore blá, blá, blá. Tx are not free here, unless you are doing them on nhs, which it´s not my case cos i´m 42 years, and they only do them to women till 38.
Though this time i haven´t payed a thing for this tx. But i do feel that something went wrong on this tx, and that was their fault  

Malini-i did a mild ivf, not a natural cycle, my doctor think the same as yours, that natural cycles doesn´t works. As i have only 1 egg every tx, doctor decided to put with smaller doses, thing is that my body reacts better in smaller doses,and i manage to have more than only one follie  I was with my GO today and he told me that there are women, who respond better in lower doses, he even advice me to try again with my eggs 

Wing Wing-you are right soft ivf means lower medication. I am 42 years old.


Little Jenny-thanks for wellcoming me.

Anna-so sorry, take good care of you.

There´s a person who wrotte there was no need for me to apologize about my english, i´ve been search for the post but i can´t find it, so i don´t know her name, but i want to tell her that it mean a lot to me.

Likas


----------



## lucky_mum

Can't stop as Vivvy stirring, so not many personals but just wanted to say:

*Anna* - so, so sorry sweetheart, how devastating  re the steroids - 25mg is quite a high a high dose, even if you only took it for a week, I def think you should wean yourself off slowly over next week to ten days - ie 20mg for a couple of days, then 15 for a couple of days and so on, until you just take 5mg every other day for a few days (though please of course check with your doctor  ) .... not sure how common it is but one of my friends on the Reprofit thread (Maura) stopped dead on 20mg after taking for 2 ww and made herself ill for weeks as her adrenal and immune systems went into some sort of shock. Sending you huge   

Coco - good luck for scan   

Sammeee - well done PUPO lady _ now rest up! good luck    and don't worry about grading, Laura's were all grade 2/3 and she got triplets! 

Mag - thinking of you at scans/bloods tomorrow 

Nikki - hope you don't have to have the stitch, but that if you do it all goes well and does the job so that you can bake that bean for many many weeks yet   

Sweetpea - good luck for some more follies   

Lots of  to all, sorry if I missed anything important! xxxxx all fine here, I just have a bit of a cold  which Vivvy has caught too - poor little snuffly thing! she is over the constipation though - yay!


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning girls - how is everyone today? Good I hope! 

Sweatpea - sorry to be so dense!  Feel I need a model of our innards before I will even begin to understand how it all works! In fact, that should be obligatory really in school - to understand everything that the body does - we would be much better informed!!

Good luck today Coco -   .

Mags - we will all be thinking of you today honey.

 for Anna.

Tracey  - hope you are OK loverlee - haven't heard from you in a while 

WW X


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Coco good luck for ur scan today sweetheart        

Anna darling hope ur bearing up ok, thinking of you and dh      

Mag sweetheart hope today will not be too horrible for you, thinking of you petal, we are all there with you     

Morning wingwing how u doing hunny bun?   

Morning everyone else   sorry only a quick one, best start getting ready my first interview is at 10.30.

STILL no af here but getting the old af pains so should be here soon me thinks   This is one of my longest cycles ever at 36 days, what the hells going on    Is this the start of the dreaded menopause i ask myself?


----------



## Malini

Morning Kate  

Loads of luck for that interview.  I hope it goes really well.  I was thinking last night about the refuge for women from domestic abuse where I've done some voluntary work.  Kate, I think you'd be a brilliant Support Worker at a place like that.  You are very empathetic - we've all felt it on here - and you have a wonderful way of putting complex emotions into plain speak.  Some of the things you've said about DE have really touched me and also when you assured Katherine (I think) that her vows of marriage didn't include offspring conjuring, that was great and so honest and believable.

Tell 'em that today.  You are a brilliant communicator and if for some reason you don't get this look into refuge work.  You would be an asset.

Sorry about the mysteriously long cycle.  Have to say I have had one or two of those and although my FSH is highish and AMH lowish, I don't think I am that close to the menopause.  I think all of us have hormonally off times.  

Likas - So pleased your doc wants to try low-dose IVF again.  My clinic doesn't like that either.  Interestingly on one cycle of high dose I got three eggs and on another I managed 8.  So I do think there is variation from one cycle to another.  Make sure your clinic is doing enough to stop you from ovulating early - orgalutran doesn't always work - and also that they are monitoring your E2 levels to see that they are rising.  It may be that they need a bit of a push (higher dose) in the beginning and then lower doses to keep you going long enough.

Morning all,

Malini xxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh malini thank you so much that made me   Havent had anyone say anything so lovely about me in ages. Thank You


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anna -    I am so so so so sorry. I did read this late yesterday afternoon but was not able to post as DH came home and we had agreed no computers, I felt awful sitting there knowing how devastated you must be feeling and unable to post a message of support. I am so sad for you. I cannot imagine how hard this must be for you. You have been so brave too over the past few days, you deserve better    

Kate - Malini is right - you are a wonderfully empathetic person and I don't think you have found your calling yet. I think once you do there are going to be some very happy bosses who will never want to let you go


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

OMG – 11 pages of chatter to respond to – apologies in advance if I miss anyone out.

Anna SB – I’m so sorry to hear your sad news.      

Coco- Good Luck for today.     

WW    , Sweetpea and LW for your follies.      

Steph – so glad to hear that little Vivvy is no longer struggling, but hope you both recover from the sniffles soon.

Likas – welcome to the thread – it was Malini who complimented you on your English.

Malini – can’t believe how you’ve been treated – people like that aren’t worth getting upset about – easier said than done, I know. You are such a lovely person - those words to Kate were special.   

Mag – hope today is not too unbearable for you hun.    

Hunyb –  hope the DR and relaxation is going well.  

Kate – good luck for your interviews today hun – knock ‘em dead!! Malini is spot on on what she wrote.   .         at the Scottie list and socks/men/divorce conversations!!!!

Heapey – loved your church story.    

Pix – hope you hear about your new job soon.   

Anne – hope Holly is still recovering – only a week to go now til Egypt!!!!!     

Zuri – hope your Dad is recovering well – any more news as to how he is?    

Nikki – good luck with your stitch if you need it.  

Driver and Sammee -          to our PUPO ladies

LJ – thank you so much for your wise words on the ADs – interestingly, sertraline did nothing for me which is why I was swapped to venalfaxine – these seem to have lifted my mood most of the time, which is why last Friday was so horrid. I loved the comment about the counsellor and the wine!!!      

Minnow – welcome 

Ally –  hope you are a bit happier now hun and that things are OK with you and Ben.     

Purple – glad you had a lovely holiday.

Donkey – any news for DH yet? How’s your tum doing?

Anna of C – congrats on all those words this weekend – will you do signings for the PR team when it’s finished!!!

      to Tracey, Mir, Swinny, Almond, Popsi, Beachy, Nix, LauraB and all the lovely PR ladies.      

Thanks again so much for helping me through my melt down - the weekend away was great - it was so nice to see the sun again.

Lots of love to everyone.

 sy xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Anna - I do hope you are doing ok today; I know it must be soul destroying but I think it is a good plan to thoroughly investigate immunes since it looks as though that is your issue.  Like Ally, you are on a bit of a mission to find out what is wrong but I honestly think that, when you are ready, this is  the way forward.  

Sweetpea - cannot believe the comment from the nurse!!   At your stage my sister had 2 follies and 2 possibles too - basically, 2 decent looking ones and two tiddlers (her last teeny tiny one appeared later).  The 2 decent ones became my nephew and niece and the 2 tiddlers became frosties.  You simply cannot tell what is going to happen and to suggest adoption just because you don't have 12 follies is ridiculous!  Ignore her!  

Wing Wing - I honestly think it is way too early to be making comparisons! You are doing just fine with your follies so don't stress!  with dose, I am the worst person to ask since I'd say if you feel you need more a boost then go for 250 puregon - won't do any harm and may help!  But I know that is probably wrong! 

CocoRuby - best of luck with your scan today; please let us know how it goes.  Do remember that (unlike your IVF cycle!!) the odds are now heavily in your favour so chances are all will be fine and you can start to relax a little.  Symptom checking is so tempting when it is all you have but it is seriously unreliable.    

LW - hope you are staying positive; do remember that the initial scan can't tell you much.  the whole point of stimming is to stimulate follies to develop so hopefully that will work!    the villa sounds lovely - DP and I have booked a cheapie holiday to Spain next week - have to use up holiday while I can still fly!

Malini - whatever you say about not working right now I think doing volunteer work at a shelter is a lot more valuable that the paid work most of us here do!  Good for you!   I am so very sorry about the christening story; I can understand that being extremely upsetting and I am so sorry you had to go through that (and that your pup was so distressed by it!); I truly wish your in-laws were nicer and more understanding.  Do hang in there - remember your age is on your side so keep hopeful.  And remember the only "normal" people in the world are those you don't know very well!   

Ally - I hope you are ok; I know this is a confusing time. 

Slycett - one long cycle does not mean the start of the menopause!  Everyone has the odd long or short one even in their 20s!!  Good luck with the interviews!

Anne - how is Holly?

Rural chick - glad you are shopping around on the ADs front.  Hope you are doing ok today.  

Pixie - I know you are busy and I hope you are not working too hard.  I really hope you have some good news on the job front soon!    

Nix - hello!  thanks so much for your funny posts!   

Minow - I think your furbabies are adorable!

Hunyb - hello! 

Heapy - I hope you are doing ok post-meltdown and that yesterday's grumps have passed. 

Mags - I know things have been very tough for you so I really hope you are beginning to recover as well. 

Almond - where are you?

Fishy - and you?

Tracey - you too?

Purple - now come and tell us all about the holiday! 

Sammee and Driver - PUPO ladies!  I hope you are ok!   

Nikki - any news on the stitch?

Likas - hello there! 

Beachy - hi there! 

Steph - sorry Vivvy has a cold but pleased she is over the constipation!

Popsi - hope you are doing well!

love to everyone I have missed!

Have had some fraud on my debit card so card stopped - it's a right pain!!  Am reliant on DP for cash unless I take it out on a credit card and don't want to pay the charges!


----------



## Wing Wing

Hiya Kate - am ok today thanks. Wishing you lots of luck for your interview - sock it to them girl!   

Likas - glad you are able to have another go.

Hi **** - y - nice to hear you sounding a bit more cheerful - are you feeling a little better hon?

LW -   

Hi LJ - thanks for re-assuring words. Am trying to stay positive - honestly! Did have a lot of pain in right ovary region last night - just for 10 mins or so and have self-diagnosed as a cyst bursting but still hope it wasn't if you know what I mean!!

Sweetpea - next scan is Thursday - you?

Where are you Anne - slept in?!!!! 

WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning WW - I've PMd you hun - how was Zita last night?   
     for those follies.

LJ - My GP has upped my dose this morning, so fingers crossed that'll help as well. Did you get all the names for the labels in the end - perhaps we could try and guess who's real name goes with their FF name.

    to everyone,

**** sy xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls  

AnnaSB- Thinking of you  

coco- Good luck today love  

kate- Buggar, I've missed you to wish you luck, sorry hun.  
ps, you ARE lovely  

Alls-  

AM- Hope you're resting  

Pix- Hun, how many sleeps have you got till hols?  

WW- I'm here love    

Love to all, f'in busy as buggary today xxxx

ps, Hols is ok ta   

7 Sleeps to go


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Anne - glad Holly is getting there


----------



## AoC

Morning Anne.     Glad Holly's okay.  

Thinking of you today, Mags.   

WW, Sweetpea, LJ (do I have that right??) follie growing vibes!   

Coco, wishing for great news for you - can't wait to hear!

Of course, arsey!  ggg  It's great fun signing books - I can never work out some witty thing to write... and it gets very confusing when you try and sign a cheque with your pen name...  

I am irritated.  On the scale of things, it's tiny, it's just irritating, and annoying, and f***ing me off.  Some bloods results back in (still waiting for gluten intolerance results) and I'm slightly anaemic.  No big deal, sure.  Except I take supplements religiously AND work very hard at making sure I eat iron and vit-c rich foods.  And iron supplements affect my already dodgy digestion.  ARGH!  Doc said take iron tablets with a glass of OJ.  Fine.  Except OJ upsets my stomach, so I'd need to make sure it's after food, which adds to the list of stuff I have to take before and during and after meals.     I would just like ONE thing in my body to WORK like it's DESIGNED to!

On the plus side, thyroid is still PERFECT, which, given I had radioiodine therapy in 2004 make me a miraculous overachiever!   

*Sigh*  Sorry to whine.  I know it's a little thing.  But, really, does EVERYTHING have to be awkward?

*waving to everyone*


----------



## AoC

Could have sworn I typed it, but apparently not.  

Anna, thinking of you.  Praying to send you a 100 little beautiful things today, from dew on a spider web to perfect autumn leaf, from the smell of baking to a feather-soft touch, so you know you're surrounded by love, and part of a miraculous, powerful life.


----------



## Ourturn

Coco - you are having your scan today, good luck, thinking of you          

Kate - hope the interview is going well     I am SURE you are not starting the menopause! 

Ally - thank you  

Anna - thank you  

LW - thinking of you    

Jenny - I know my immunes need further investigation (even though my nhs consultant thinks its a waste of money). Will call CARE. However I have to face the possibility that this mc (when it happens) will be no 7 and maybe its the quality of my eggs? 
What a pain re your card. That happened to me. bank called because I was at the hairdresser locally and 2 hours later someone with my card details tried to take out cash in Germany! Somehow it had been cloned. Hope you get a new one soon. 

Malini - it really sounds like you have the in laws from hell. Some 'breeders' have no idea how hard it is to deal with IF...and doing things like that make us feel even more isolated. They should have asked you to be godparents even if they thought you might turn them down. Yes its bloody unfair...the most undeserving people seem to be able to pop out babies with no difficulty at all. One 'friend' was such a beeatch that I cut her off. She has two girls BUT the eldest is a total brat because she refuses to discipline her. She went to my friends house, broke her phone and the mum did not tell her off at all! Anyway you will make the best Mum in the world when it does happen for you.  

WW - hang on in there    

Mag  

Anne - where in Egypt are you going? Its one of the locations we are looking at for a last minute get away. 

Steph - yes I am tapering off the dose to be on the safe side, thanks. 

Sweetpea - keeping everything crossed for you    

Pix - any more news re the job offer?

Driver - hope you are taking it easy 

Nix, RC, Heapey, Likas, Beachey, Popsi, Purps, Hunyb and everyone I know I have missed...thanks so much for your kind words. Whilst it makes me cry, I am very thankful for your support and friendship. 

I am know I am very fortunate to have gotten pg but as this is no7 I am starting to wonder whether I need to give up. This was the 1st pg where I tried steroids (taken them from et for IVF) and I was hoping they would be my magic bullet. I do wonder whether my eggs are the problem and I need to move onto DE. I just want a baby, I don't care if it doesn't share my genes. If DH wasn't anti adoption we would be moving on to that route by now.  

Its been 2 years since I had my erpc at 7 weeks and immediately started a 4 week of chemotherapy for a parasitic infection called Leishmaniasis (Ben Foggle had it, but mine was subcutaneous..potentially disfiguring but not lethal). I was diagnosed whilst pregnant, GP scared my to death asking if I thought it was cancer (had 3 rounds of antib's as he thought it was a skin infection...had a big lump on my lip), he then told me it would be a 6 month wait to see a dermatologist!   Luckily I had private health as was seen the next day and assured it was not a tumor. He did a biopsy and I got the result straight after the mc. The chemo did not leave me infertile or make my hair fall out but it was a nasty metal antimony. Felt shattered after each transfusion and contracted shingles after the treatment stopped... and I did not get af for 5 months (making me think the erpc had done some damage) I do wonder whether its taken 2 years for my body to recover? 

My puppy is a life saver. When I got the call yesterday I was sat on the stairs, dh came to hug me and the pup jumped up on my lap (all 30 kilos of him). He's glued to my side at the moment, making it difficult to type as he keeps putting his face on the keyboard! He can obviously sense that I'm very sad. 

Anyway, dh is trying to sort out some holiday at work so we can go away some where hot and sunny for a week. I had 2 weeks booked off already but can't really change them. Will be leaving either a week on Friday or start of October. 

Not at work but trying to keep my busy around the house. Just wish I would bleed, hate the waiting. Still have pg symptoms, they seem more accute now ironically! 

Anyway enough blabbing, thanks again 
Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi AnnaSB- Our little furry abbies always know when we're sad I think  
We're going to Hurghada hun, a little less built up than Sharm but still able to get into the centre where all the action is in 10 mins  
 to you and hubby
x

AnnaoC- what a pain in the ****   
Our bodies are very badly behaved at times hun  

Hi WW xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

morning all and thanks for your good vibes and positivity!     

WW - I'm back for a scan tomorrow now where i think its crunch time as its up to the consultant to say whether we continue or not    I'm up for carrying on cause who's to say next time I might only get one follie?

hey Kate and GOOD LUCK in your interview this mornin - you've done so much better than me as I havent even filled in one application yet....finding it hard to get the motivation whilst i'm currently on stimms (thats my excuse anyway!). I went to the jobcentre for the initial interview today so thats a start and I have promised myself I will fill in at least one app as soon as I get off FF!! And I second what Malini says you write wonderfully, have a great sense of humour and would be an amazing counsellor or something similar - you can just tell from your posts!

Thanks for your cheers Malini!

Coco - thining of you today for your scan  

hey RC glad you're feeling a bit better and thanks too for your wellwishes!

hello LJ and thank you for saying that about your sis - that fills me with hope as i must admit I did leave that clinic yesterday feeling that that was it and it was game over for me but I kn ow PMA is the way to go and it aint over just yet!

hi annaofC and sorry about the blood test - us humans really are complex creatures arent we? I loved your words about 100 beautiful things.

hey annaSB and my goodness you have been through such a lot! It does sound like your body has taken a long time to recover and I know chemo is such a powerful thing that its bound to have some sort of physical effect. I'm glad you have your pup for comfort - my little furbaby is doing the same sticking by me wherever I go - she even follows me into the loo she is just my little shadow but it is so nice to have her here with me, she's just great and I am glad you have the same too!    Book that holiday it will do you the world of good...

hello to hunyB, anneG, ally, lauraB, nix, mag (hope you're ok today?), LW, steph, driver and all the rest of you lovely ladies!


----------



## Han72

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Anna, thinking of you. Praying to send you a 100 little beautiful things today, from dew on a spider web to perfect autumn leaf, from the smell of baking to a feather-soft touch, so you know you're surrounded by love, and part of a miraculous, powerful life.


Awww I just filled up reading that, how beautifully put!!! Sausage, you are a born author, no doubt! 



Malini said:


> Morning Kate
> 
> Loads of luck for that interview. I hope it goes really well. I was thinking last night about the refuge for women from domestic abuse where I've done some voluntary work. Kate, I think you'd be a brilliant Support Worker at a place like that. You are very empathetic - we've all felt it on here - and you have a wonderful way of putting complex emotions into plain speak. Some of the things you've said about DE have really touched me and also when you assured Katherine (I think) that her vows of marriage didn't include offspring conjuring, that was great and so honest and believable.
> 
> Tell 'em that today. You are a brilliant communicator and if for some reason you don't get this look into refuge work. You would be an asset.


YEAH!!! What she said!!!  for your interview lovey!

Bonjour Malini  how're you feeling today hon? 

Likas - it was Malini who said that about your English but I think we're all in agreement, you put us to shame! I claim to be fluent in French but don't think I could write as clearly as you do in English, (speaking is one thing but writing is a completely different matter!) and I can't get the hang of the abbreviations so I don't even venture onto the French fertility websites! Now if only I could write Portuguese the way you do English, I'd be pretty pleased with myself! 

As far as your treatment is concerned, I gotta say, even if they made mistakes in your monitoring, it does seem that you're someone who does respond well to soft or low dose IVF so it's good that they want to give it another go.. I think they just need to be a bit more careful with the way they monitor you and which medication they give you...   

Hiya **** sy!  I'm so glad you're feeling a bit brighter now hon!   

Hi Ally - how are you and B getting on? Was the no pooter thing so that you could spend the evening talking things thru? Hope you guys are getting on better hon  

Coco - sending you  and  for today hon! By the way one of the girls on the ARGC boards had a bleed / disappearing symptoms and was convinced it was all over but a scan showed bubs was still there, heart beating away merrily       Take care hon!



hunyb said:


> Wing Wing said:
> 
> 
> 
> will listen to Zita CD again and try not to fall asleep half way through as usually happens!
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't managed to listen to the whole thing yet...that woman is like the snake in the jungle book! Look into my eyes......
> 
> xx
Click to expand...

Yup!    I know that feeling!    I actually listen to it at night now, even tho the last words she says are something about waking up, it still puts me to sleep!

Hey Sweatpea    hon, please don't give up hope yet hon, make sure you drink loads and keep your tum warm, even a day or so can make a huge difference!    Oh but do give that stupid nurse a slap from me! Is it really that difficult to figure out that someone on their what was it? first or second scan  doesn't need to hear the adoption speech! What was she expecting to see anyway, you'd only been stimming 6 days! Dumb **** !

WW - you too hon, stay   . Oh and that pain in your ovary - it was another follie coming thru innit!       

Heapey - I think I forgot to say that yes, I definitely think that was a sign hon! I like a good sign, me! I went out with DH t'other day, there was a couple with a young baby (maybe 3 months) she was on her daddy's shoulder and we were behind him. That baby wouldn't stop staring at me and the weirdest thing is she looked a lot like I did in my baby pix so I'm convinced that was a sign!

Dinna - hey sweetie, if your clinic is saying no more investigations then I think it's def time to check out Care! I really think it's the immune thing, if your eggs are totally banjaxed then how the hell did you manage to get preg in the first place, and 7 times to boot! Seriously it's gotta be the immunes - ok you were taking steroids but not until how many days after you found out you were preg  Add to that the fact that you were d/r at the time and therefore taking drugs intended to STOP your menstrual cycle and thin your lining well... does that sound like your eggs are rubbish? Really? (now imagine this said in a propah sahf Lahndan Jafakecan accent) I DON'T FINK SO!!!! Bless your pup hon, that's so sweet!

Mags hon - don't forget it's not just you and DH walking into that clinic today, we're all with you every step of the way    

Sorry no more persos, trying to avoid another headache so gonna get off here soon!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## shortie66

hiya hunnies  

First interview over went ok'ish but doubt it'll come to come to anything.  Weird question tho the bloke asked me if i liked asians? I mean what was i supposed to say?   Yes but i couldnt eat a whole one?  Told him i had asian friends jamaican friends, west indian friends and south african friends. Told him i thought the colour of skin or religion u follow doesnt make u an **** hole but the kind of person u are    Hope that answered his question ok  

Anna yes sweetheart our furbabies do know hen we need their cuddles dont they?      

Hi everyone anne nix annasauage malini purps pixie donks sweetpea coco hunyb and anyone else i've forgot.  betta get ready for 2nd interview i suppose


----------



## Sammeee

Ah Anna (sobroody) again..   , I really hope you and ur hubby manage to get away together and away from all this poo.... it doesnt change things but will do both of you the world of good!!...  Take good care of each other XX

Driver... how u feeling??..  

WW... Hope ur follies are growing nice and strong X

Stephjoy... thanks for the message and support, its nice to hear about Lauras Trips.. X

Mags... take care  

Everyone else, Really hope ur all doing well XX

As for me, well i still feel like this cycle sint going to be the "One" but am trying to have a little hope... its hard though but you all now that scenario, anyway im still gonna take it easyish just in case my sceptical mind is wrong... ..

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## mag108

ladies, just to let you know that my scan found nothing. No gr8 surprise. A kind midwife, but man did she like chatting all around her, so I was busting for a wee. Dodgy nurse from last week did blood, I was a bit short with her, made it clear I just wanted to go. Consultant looking at everything.Blood result later.

Marginally more able but still very preoccupied. Xxx


----------



## Little Me

Kate- What the F ? what a weird question  
Good luck for his one  

Hi katherine  

mag   

Samee


----------



## H&amp;P

all.

I have to apologise as I will probably be a rubbish FFer for the next week or so, work is frantic and I can't keep up with that and you lovely chatty ladies and keep my stress levels low. I am managing to read but then feel guilty that I don't have time for personal so don't post at all  

,  ,   &   to everyone that needs any.


----------



## shortie66

S'ok driver hunny we wont hold it against you    Just hope ur coping ok and taking it easy as poss at work and making sure u get loads of rest at home     

Mag        sweetheart. Take it easy    

Hi anne and heapey, just about to go for 2nd one now


----------



## Little Me

AM- Stop worrying , just look after yourself  

how the F am I gonna manage to catch up after 2 weeks

I think I will ask if some kind person might text me with news.............

xx


----------



## Wing Wing

AoC - sorry to hear about the anaemia.  It is a pain.  I was diagnosed with that this year too and the iron pills had zero effect.  I now have to go for fortnightly intravenous iron injections which is a bit of a pain but am hoping that these will at least have helped IVF treatment as lack of iron is a big negative to conceiving I am told.  That is another thing I find odd - why not test iron levels as a matter of course BEFORE starting treatmen.  There seem to be so many things that can go wrong even before you start treatment, I think a process of elimination would be good!

Anna - dogs are fabulous aren't they?  They always seem to sense when you are down.  Your puppy (what type?) sounds just like my Labrador - she is always there to lick away the tears and also weighs 30 kg and gets on my lap!  Bless them - she keeps me sane!  I am glad you are going to be able to get away - that will help I am sure.  Can't advise on medical stuff - wish I could!  BUT, if you get pregnant, surely it is not necessarily your eggs that are at fault?  Could it be DH's genetic make up or something else to do with his sperm or implantation issues?  Why oh why can't somebody tell you what to do?  I share (like we all do) your desperation for a child but if we could be TOLD what the reason was why we have such difficulty or why it is not working then at least I would have somewhere to go - ie other options.  It must be very scary to take the decision to give up on your own eggs.  I share your view that DE is the logical step forward for me too but really want reassurance that that decision is the right one! PAH!  Kate summed it up perfectly!

Kate you crack me up!  What right did he have to ask you that?  You could probably report him.  I would suggest you don't want to work with him.  Loved your answer tho!  Thanks for the positive thoughts on pain!!

Sweetpea - all will be fine tomorrow hon.  No stress now.  Please add my punch to the nurse if you see her - stupid mare!  Good luck for scan. 

Sammeee - STOP with the negativity!  We won't hear any of it.   Sending you   x 1,000,000 and also a slap onthe bum!    (well, it didn't come out quite as expected but will have to do!!)

Hi Heapy, Hi Driver - no apologies necessary hon - as long as you know we haven't gone anywhere should you need us!

Mag - lots of cuddles for you babes.   

Anne, you need to check your hotel has internet access and get up an hour earlier than Jase every day to catch up!  Bet you are well exited hon!


----------



## Little Me

WW-     
I am getting excited now yes love
x


----------



## sweetpea74

ahhh you guys have made me laugh with all the punches and slaps i've got to give the nurse. I'll walk in there tomorrow with a great big smile just imagining it!  

Thanks - this site really is brilliant for support isnt it!

Sweetpea


----------



## hunyb

Speaking of IF related violence....DH & I were in Borders this morning drinking coffee and trying to relax when a pregnant bird (not of the feathered variety you understand...I'm from up north) was talking really loudly to her friend sitting right next to her about how she felt no one in the family had understood how difficult getting pregnant had been for them and how stressful it was to not be successful month after month.  Just when I started to sympathise with her and her plight her friend asked "how long were you trying in the end", the bint replied "just over 5 months"!      Shortly after this her DH came to pick her up with her other two children!        If I hadn't already eaten it I would have wanged my muffin at her head!    5 months my **** !!!!!!     I am unamused!!!!!

xx


----------



## AoC

OMG five months. I'm not sure I can remember that far back.... 

Yes, sweetpea, it's fab. 



Wing Wing said:


> lack of iron is a big negative to conceiving I am told.


Oh you are f-ing kidding me!     I'm not strictly anaemic (sorry about your woes with that ) but I've always been on the low side, they've always know that, so why did no-one say anything about that before? I. Want. To. Cry.  I do so hate that they don't clear this stuff up BEFORE we go through tx.

Sorry. Being whiny and negative, but I'm tired, it's been a busy, stressful day, and I forgot to eat and drink.  I am now pouty and weepy. Inevitably! Correcting the situation with apple, cereal bar and lots of water.  Curry later 

Mag, I'm glad scan was clear, and that this is another hurdle overcome.  You're doing great, you know.


----------



## Little Me

Huny- 5 MONTHS!!!!!! Good job I wasn't there, I'd have told her to shut the F up      silly beatch    
x

AOC - Anna of C- your new name  
A   for you


----------



## shortie66

Hunyb i would have had to cough and shout c.o.c.k. at the same time    

Any news from coco yet?  I cant hold my breath much longer i look like a rather large raspberry


----------



## hunyb

slycett said:


> Hunyb i would have had to cough and shout c.o.c.k. at the same time


That made me spit pineapple juice on my keyboard you naughty girl!  

x


----------



## Malini

Hehehe, there's an image Kate!  Sorry to make you  .  I meant what I said.  I am half-Asian and you're nice to me, so think you've passed.  What a dolt!

Ta everyone for the kind in-law support.  Yep, they are rubbish and you'd think that after it taking them 2 yrs to conceive the first one (1 month for the 2nd, sigh) you'd expect a little empathy but I remember someone telling me about people who are afraid of sadness.  And that's how I see it now.  They figure I'll come out of this and then be happy and they don't want my sadness to be toxic during their celebrations (and celebrate they should!).  I guess it takes quite a leap to realise you can have contradictory feelings at the same time - happy for them, sad for me.  It shouldn't surprise me - we've all experienced it - so onwards I go.  I dread the next time I have to see them but I'll just put that off for ages now.

Mag - You survived, well done you.  I don't blame you for being snippy with that nurse.  

Anna - My Charlie knows, so no doubt your pup is there for you.  It may also be worth doing some more investigations that include your dh - it may be that your immune profiles are to similar and so your body rejects the embryo bc it doesn't recognise it as that.  I have heard that sperm problems can impact the progress of a pregnancy but less likely the viability of an embryo.  I hear you though about DE.  Part of me wants to take the best route to getting my family going and growing so little things like being rejected by a BIL/SIL sit back into the perspective they deserve.

AnnaofC - Interesting that you, WW and Almond all have anaemia issues.  How annoying for you.  I hate the 'if I had known' aspect of the pick and mix testing and care we IFers have to navigate.  100 beautifuly things for you too.

Nix - Hope that headache has stayed away. You ok?  Will we be able to hook up when you're here.  That's a sign. Oh, and Katherine I loved yours.  I am lapsed but still clued up enough that I would have taken that message too.

Hello to the rest of Team PR.  Gotta go and wait on my tardy student.

M xx


----------



## H&amp;P

slycett said:


> Hunyb i would have had to cough and shout c.o.c.k. at the same time


   OMG just had to make an excuse up to work colleagues as to why I guffawed out load and choked on my drink

Right off home to put my feet up now, not sure sitting scrunched up at my desk is the best position for my embie to snuggle in, might ask if I can work from home the rest of the week, I can then put my laptop on a big cushion and work while flat on my back on the sofa.



Anne G said:


> AOC - Anna of C- your new name


But now I want to call her AOB 

Coco -


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Ladies

Kate - how did your second interview go - were you asked your opininons of the Welsh, Scottish, Fertiles?

AOC and WW - do you like guiness? My Mum was told to drink it when she was pregnant with me as she was anaemic - and I'm sure that's why I now like the drink!!!!! AOC - your 100 lovely things were so beautiful - can't wait to buy my signed book!!!

Sweetpea - good on you for your positivitiy hun - the story of your furbaby going to the loo with you made me think of the joke with the bears who use rabbits/hares as their bog roll, but I can't remember how it goes          - how good at telling jokes am I?

Anna SB - more          for you hun. Any idea where you're going to go away to? I think it's just what you need.

Bonsoir Nix - your posts have had me giggling away - I'll be buying in  tena ladies at this rate!!     

Sammee - sending loads of       your way hun.

Mag          - you are so strong sweetie - please look after yourself.    

Heapey - here's to the Karma       - we could do with some now, I reckon.

Driver - you are so NOT A [email protected] FF        DON'T WORK TOO HARD MRS PUPO. (I love being bossy!!!)      

HunyB - WTF - 5 months - mind you, with the description, it probably was a lifetime for her - most like that don't even get their knickers off before they're pregnant.    

Kate - I refuse to believe you look like a raspberry - hun - and if you do, they're my all time favourite fruits.      

Malini hun        - I'm intruiged by your tardy student - what are you teaching them, or shouldn't we ask!!      

Anne - hope your day got less manic hun.    

I had a lovely meet up with another Herefordshire FF lady this afternoon - we've decided we're the only 2 IF ladies in the county so need to stick together. She's on the 2ww and tests on Thursday          Sparklyone - it was lovely to meet you.      

     for Coco's news.

      to everyone.

 sy xxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all,

Hope you are all ok today?

Sobroody, sorry to hear about your chemo treatment, I had no idea.  You have been through the mill    I hope you are feeling a tiny bit better today x

Slycett, that interviewer sounds a bit weird!  WIll you take the job ifyou are offered - I guess it will be some money, if nothing else!

Driver, thinking of you today and hoping the embie is snuggling in nicely 

Wing Wing, LW, swetpea   

Sorry, I am really drained from today, so I can't think of any more personals, but I am thinking of you all.

Not 100% good news I'm afraid.  There is an embryo there (I don't know all the right terms) - only one!  But is is a bit on the small side - equivalent to 6 wks rather than 6wks 4 days but apparently, that is still within 'normal' parameterrs.  THere is a heartbeat - it was quite emotional to see it on the screen - but by the way the sonographer said it, I knew it wasn't great.  She said it was on the slow side and there was also a thin strip of fluid next to the sac which indicated a bleed (even though I haven't been bleeding).  I also spoke to the doc to see if there was anything I could do - he said no - and he wouldn't give me stats on success, apart from to say that nearly 50% miscarry at my age.  The sonographer - when I pressed her - gave it 40/60 against making it.  She was lovely though and said not to give up. 

So, I have another scan on Saturday to see if it is growing at the rate they think it should.  Unless anything happens before then.  I have been having my af abdomen pains, backache and - more importantly I think - af headache over the last 2 days.  I am trying to be optimistic, it seems so sad that it might not make it - there is a little heartbeat, I saw it!!  It could be a boy or a girl, will I ever know?    I really want it to make it.  I am going to take it easy tomorrow - off work - even though they said nothing I will do will make any difference but I will feel better if I rest.

Sorry for the 'me' post - I feel really drained today.  I also want to say thank you sooooooooooo much for all your support and wonderful comments here, it means such a lot, I really mean that xxx

Hope you are all ok tonight, thinking about you all.
xx


----------



## Rural Chick

CoCo sweeheart - sending you and your little one so much              ,           and             that it continues to snuggle in tight.
          
**** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Coco    praying that your lo snuggles in and that on Sat you have some good news, wishing with all my heart for you x


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey said:


> RC glad you had a nice day..... I agree to sticking together. It is so obvious that so many people have no idea what we are all going through and it is a horrible thing to go through..... but I always believe that great things can come out of sad situations. You girls are all the best suppoort that anyone could wish for.


Heapey sweetheart - how true.
I have made more really good friends on here over the last few months and would do anything for any of you. I have had more support and love shown here than I ever have from so called "other friends". I miss you when I don't get on here, yet I have now not been in contact with other "friends" for months now - we are the best.        

Coco - more of these for you hun         

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Sammeee

Coco...     what an awful situation,   youre LO has caught up at the next scan, and you have a lovely nine months XX


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies... I am not gonna attempt personals to you all as my head is screwed at the moment with everything !!

just wanted to say that I have read back and todays posts have made me laugh out loud and cry all at once..

anna your 100 things was bl00dy beautiful   you such a special lady xx

kate.. your have made me LMAO !! today with your quotes.. loved the asian one WTF is that question all about ... on our home study we had to do all diversity and was asked what we thought of other races/religions etc.. i said i like some and dont like some.. but the same goes for my own race !!!! its not colour or religion that make people horrible its the sort of person they are ... people need to see people are good or bad for who they are not what they are !!!!! god some people     ... sorry it makes me cross LOL xxx

anne... how is little holly darling.. xx

coco.. stay   you have a heartbeat.. x

lj.. i am doing good thanks.. just going      with the waiting x hope your well and taking it easy 

nix.. great to have you back.. missed your posts xx hope your doing ok darlin x

laura.. how is supermum x

steph.. vivvy gets more gorgeous by the day xx

ally.. sorry you have had a rough time darling, please know we are here for you no matter what, you are an amazing person and we love you all... x

annofc, sweetpea, mags, heapey, mir,rural chick gorgeous pix, purps, and all you wonderful ladies    

as for me .. time still feels like its on stop waiting.. spoke to social worker who says no news !! argh !!1 been to the doctors today and have to have some blood tests to check out my thyroid etc as I am feeling a bit low at the moment, tired, shaky and periods mega painful and heavy.. so they want to check me out   .. please not another problem lol ... my poor DH if its not me its his other little girl (doggy) who is ill xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi - hun, hope you start to feel better soon and that the blood tests help solve why you're not feeling 100%.        Have they given you any timescale at all? It seems so unfair to keep you and DH (and lovely goldie) hanging on like this.        to you all.

**** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

RC.. nope no time scale at all.. could be next week could be next year !! its frustrating to say the least xx


----------



## Ourturn

Coco - I am praying your beanie continues to grow.                                                   

Nix - thanks hun, maybe I am being a bit premature. Loved the accent!

Malini - yes I have heard of that, its something we'll get checked at CARE. We know both our chromosones are ok, his sperm antibodies, sc and motility are great but that's it.  

WW - my pup is a black lab, nearly 8 months old called Benji. He is very licky and affectionate. A real handful but we love him. 

Kate - WTF! Why on earth would he ask a question like that? How was the other interview? 

Hunyb - 5 months!      

Anna - I agree with the others, you were born to write! 

Anne - looks like we'll be booking 7 nights in a hotel near hurgadah leaving a week on Friday. Are you there for 2 weeks? If so let me know if you fancy meeting up for cocktails and I'll pm you my mobile and our hotel details when we have booked. 

Popsi - sorry you are feeling under the weather  

Heapey - good luck for tomorrow  

Hi everyone 

Looks like dh should be able to get the time off, so if we book this holiday in Egypt, we'll be flying out a week on Friday! Need to sort out somewhere for the puppy to stay first. Cat is sorted. 

No spotting, cramping or anything yet. Still feel pg. 

Anna x


----------



## tamelia

Hello, i am a poor responder and i wonder if any of you lovely ladies could possibly help me out please?

Ive recently had yet another BFN and i only have one final chance at IVF/ICSI left which i will do straight after Xmas.  I want to throw everything i can at this one and wanted to have acupuncture.

My question is does anyone know of any acupuncture clinics in the Kent area specialising in infertility?  I am not too far from the Rochester/Maidstone area.

Many thanks

Tam


----------



## popsi

hiya katherine.. that story was lovely   thank you so much for taking the time to tell me it, we hear so many negative stories in this journey it means a lot when we know that good ones do happen, she sounds like a very special friend.. i cant believe she adopted 3 too and all different times !! its agonising waiting the once  , but we will no doubt forget all that when we start on our 2nd one day   

again thank you xxx

anna.. hope you manage to get a holiday soon you so deserve it xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Girlies - am not really meant to be on here but I had to check in on Coco. Love to you all though, huge amounts, imagine Wembley Stadium full of hugs and that would be half what I want to send you all. I feel terrible not to have been a better FF recently, thank you all for your lovely supportive messages. Everything has consumed me somehow, even though on paper things are more positive than they have been in weeks, I still feel worse than ever. I am sorry for being so self obsessed, particularly when there are others going through worse than me    

Coco - honey - you hang in there love - there is not a peep out of the fat lady yet and there is only so much they can see on a scan (as I have found out to my peril  ) I also know that Sams first preg test hardly showed anything in first few weeks (she is now 16 weeks) and that Missy had a stripe next to her embie (she is now over 20 weeks) so you really are in with a good chance, rest up honey, I would do the same, then you don't have the what ifs. We are all routing for you       

Anna - honey still thinking about you loads. I need to read back to see how you are doing but for now just know that we are all here for you whatever you need. Hugs    

Sorry I can't manage any more personals just now.

A xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sammeee

Tamelia ...

If u click on this link you can search accredited acupuncturists in ur area
http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/content/PractitionerSearch/searchform.asp

Check that they deal in fertility, or are Zita West affiliated, im 1 day past 3day transfer and did acu this cycle, in fact started in 6 wks b4 and am also a poor responder... gotta say my response was worse this time but on the whole I certainly felt a whole lot more releaxed about the whole ivf process and still do.

Like u if this tx fails im gonna have oine last final attempt and throw all i can at it, starting mainly with diffrent drugs/protocol...

Sorry ur last tx resulted ina BFN... it sucks doesnt it,    ...

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## beachgirl

Anna- which hotel are you off to?  Where are you flying from? I'm also going next week


----------



## shortie66

Hiya ladies  

Just a quick one from me tonight  

Coco heaps and heaps of       and       and        and        for u and ur little one sweetheart.  He/she may just be a slow developer but there is a heartbeat and that means life.  Hold onto that thought sweetheart and hold on tight     

Ally darling       others of us may be going though turmoils hun, but when its u its u and it hurts just as much.  And u are not self obsessed sweetheart nothing could be further from the truth    

**** y hi sweetie   hows u doing how u feeling hun?    

Annasob hope ur ok as can be sweetheart still thinking of u and thinking this is so bl00dy unfair      

Hello heapey sammeee beachy popsi tamelia driver tracey steph purps pix aoc and everyone else.

Gotta go scottie done tea chicken curry rice and naan bread   Plus a mahooosiive bar of mint aero for later   

Lost 2 1/2 pounds at fat club so im having a pig out tonight


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi   I also agree, its' not who always about birth but life and you and DH will make great parents and be fantastic role models x

Kate- any sign of AF?


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Coco: I echo what girls have said please don't give up hope. I don't know if you were around then but Lainey had been told that she'd lost both babies on her first scan but look at her now she is going to have twins in a few months. Rest up and try not to think about it (if at all pos!) I really hope scan on Saturday will bring you better news.   

Anna:     it is not over for you and you only have a lazy bean in there.   

I'm absolutely knackered!!    and this is only the start!! 

Hope everyone is well.

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Woohoo Kate hun - that's 10 1/2 lbs now - get yourself a ticker!!!! I'm still         at your funnies today - I particularly liked the c.o.c.k comment!!
How are your knees doing today?
Enjoy your tea sweetie.
**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Beachy ah hun no sign yet tho have got proper gripey crampy af pains today so hopefully tonight/tomoz may make a show. Really hope it does if that makes sense so at least i can get started on next cycle 

**** y i know hun didnt think i had done that well.    Knees are fab, cannot praise steroid injections enough i can walk up a hill walk up the stairs and everything all without pain its great    

Pixie ello me ickle sweetie, any news on the job front hun?


----------



## beachgirl

Hiya Pix x

Kate- my is also late...on day 39 now...what on earth is happening...


----------



## Rural Chick

They always say that when a group of women get together for a long time, their cycles end up in sync, so perhaps this is what's happening with team PR!!!!! What will we do if we're all OVing the night of the party!!!!!
Could be worse, I suppose - we could all have PMT        
Welcome to Tamelia and      to lovely Pix.
      sy xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Kate - Haven't heard anything yet hon but she told me she was going to New York this week so i guess I won't know until she gets back. One of my well paying client, who also is a good friend of mine, said that she'd follow me if I went! Ops! Have you done an HPT? 

How about you Beach?  

It's day 16th for me and my FM still shows low fertility   Not sure what's going on. I'm hoping I'll ov when we are on hols next week   

I rang Dr Gorgy today and my immune results are back from the U.S. I should know what's going on tomorrow. I'm bricking it!  

 RC

xxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

heapy.. my fault totally LOL !! i read it quickly with tears in my eyes !! sorry, but either way the story was beautiful and i thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking the time to share it with me xxx

kate.. woo hoo well done lady !! you have lost loads xxx enjoy your pig out you deserve it xx

rc.. i agree kate has had me in stitches today LOL !! she is so funny and does not even realise, i think you should go on stage kate.. earn lots of money    

beachy thank you honey them are very kind words.. we got over the whole biological thing a long time ago we now want a family not a pregnancy (it was hard at the time though and still tough days now xx) hope you have a lovely holiday xxxx

pix.. hey head hunted and now clients following you.. your one special lady 

xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi pixie - nah hun not done one been there soooooo many times before   Have promised myself that if af doesnt arrive by day 42 i will do a test but think the beatch'll be here next day or 2. Do u use the cbdfm hun?  Mine has been low all through the month but i always check the peesticks once i've took em out.  Days 16 and 17 it was a really dark blue line but still showed as low    Dont understand em really   Loads of       for tomorrow sweetie hope it's all ok     

Popsi - perhaps i should be a comdian or a comedy actress    My friends little girl once told me i reminded her of the silly lady out that vicar program. (she was talking about alice from the vicar of dibley)    Hope ur dreams and wishes come true real soon sweetheart     
  
**** y think i have pmt sweetie    An i can always sleep for england when the beatch is on her way (which i am doing)   

Oooo beachy have you been tempted to test sweetheart?


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi hun, so are you - I really hope they find your family for you sooner rather than later.         
Please give your goldie a big scritch behind the ears for me.
Kate hun - when I was at my heaviest I was a dead ringer for Dawn French - I always wanted to make a spoof video "Dibley does Physics!!!"
**** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Pix-   hope tomorrows news is good x

Kate   of course I have, nothing but negatives  

Must go as trying to get to bed as up early again tomorrow for work, night night x


----------



## Rural Chick

Beachy         
**** sy xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Another quickie from me - still here - lurking around  

Off to see the outlaws for the wkend so getting my fix in before we fly out  Hope you are all doing ok - my end - work boring me to tears - far more interested in whats going on here with you lovely lot  

Sending loads of   to those who need it xxxxx

Jspuds
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - are you temping too as well hun? The monitor has missed me oving several times but temps indicated otherwise. Good luck for tomorrow's appointment  

Kate - well done on the weight loss   I am not doing so well....went to M & S and bought wine, profiterols and choc/cherry cup cakes! 

RC - I went to an all girls convent school...sure all our cycles were synchronised!

Beachgirl - have sent you a pm!

Ally -  

Tamelia - welcome  

Popsi - how long until you get matched? Who ever it is, will be an incredibly lucky child to have you as a Mummy  

Evening everyone 

Walked the pouch, ordered a bikini from next (great support but not sure about the colour..magenta...on a blond?), went to M & S and made dinner. 
One glass of wine and I am out of it! 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna hun - I too went to an all girls school - we all came on at the same time when it was too cold to swim in the outdoor pool - the number of us that got sent to Matron because our cycles were less than 2 weeks was quite amazing!!!!
M and S profiteroles are well lush - great choice and you so deserve them.      
Jersey - hello again hun         
**** sy xxxx


----------



## tamelia

Wow you've got to be quick to keep up on here!  I'll try my best, can't guarantee it though.

Thanks for the hellos, welcomes and info on accupuncturists.  Especially thanks to Sammeee and Heapey.  I have had a look and found one hopfully near me.  Not many about i have to say!  She looks very good and ive emailed her so just got to wait to hear back.
Tam


----------



## Spuds

Hi Anna - How are you doing lovely ? been thinking of you    

Helloooooo Rural Chick - thanks for the waves     
Spuds
xx


----------



## Pixie75

Beach - It sucks!    Night night hon. xx

Popsi: Thanks hon, aren't we all?   x

Anna: Yes I take my BBT every morning but I usually know when I ov cos of EWCM. Haven't had any of that yet!  

LW: I might not be able to log on tomorrow so I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow honey       

Off to bed - night night all.

pix xx


----------



## mag108

cocoruby: Sending you such a big hug hun. Gawd its all so stressful. You did really well. You were very very brave and brave to ask what the chances are. I must admit they seem very pedantic sating its 4days small. There is a heartbeat, there is hope hun. I agree, anything could still happen1 You are right to rest and do whatever you need. Sending you all the    vibes I can muster.

Nix: thank you for saying that, knowing that I was bringing a big gang into epu did make me smile. Can you imagine! 

Anna hun. Glad you are getting a bit of time out. Great you are off work, brill there is a hol on the horizon. Whatever you decide we will spport you, I just wonder if you should leave it a bit before deciding. Maybe it is a good time to get all the immunes done? So your decision will be informed with as much as you can know? My exp of m/c is it can take a while for something to happen.  

Mal: Thats funny I was just thinking the same thing but mine said 'crash away, no baby on board'.... 

WW: here's a great big dollop of growdust for those follies of yours   

Steph: Am delighted you are able to come and visit us still!

Kate: if you do interviews like you do FF they will drag your ass into that workplace and keep you forever!

Sweetpea - That comment from the nurse, what a nutter!

LJ: really sorry to hear about the debit card fraud, how annoying!

Anne: 7 sleeps til hols! How fab....!!! Glad holly is doing bit better

AnnofC: I take iron religiously too and my body doesnt seem to absorb it well either. Really messes me up if low in iron too, get candida, infections etc. My GP did tell me after m/c 1 that iron levels need to be good for pg. Havent researched it though.... That was beautiful, what you wrote for Anna!

Hunyb: 5 months smonths! gawd she has had it hard. 

RC: My mammy did Guinness on all of us (7 kids). My dad worked there at Guinness. They got an allowance of 1 pint a day for each pregnancy (for my mam). Crazy times. They encouraged smoking then too though.

Popsi: Sorry that the adoption process is such long drawn out affair. Wishing you better health. One of my best pals whos recently adopted says she wished she'd known in advance how fab it was to adoptd as she would have reconsidered and not did the whole IVF malarky. 

Tam: Welcome, There are lots of people on here with similar responses....

Well I had a big laugh at my hairdressers, two men (not gay), lots of banter (reminds me of what it was like at home years ago, brutal), very funny and helped me forget everything so felt better.

Before, I had to ring for blood results. Is this like pulling out yer own teeth, I think so. Another nurse 'oh I am not an EPU nurse, I am not meant to be here'. Me "I'd just like my blood results". her"have you had a scan, have you had results?' (now surely they make notes to each other....). Anyway the bloods are up again. Not enough of course nothing showed on the scan. So the bloods are 196. (began at 206, went to 94, up to 152 now 196). I have to call back for whatever is next. I decided to take a chill pill (after the hairdressers had cheered me up)....a try and forget about it all if I can or at least try to.


XXX Beachy, LW, Samee, Lainy, Jersey, Heapy, Swinny, Pix, Purps and everyone else I havent remembered

X


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag hun - I wish I knew WTF is going on with your levels - they don't make sense to me at all. Am so glad the blokes at the hairdressers made you laugh - you deserve it so much.       
Am amazed at the guinness rations - do they still get them, I wonder - time to put my Chemical Engineering degree to use, maybe!!!
Jersey - a pleasure sweetie          
Night Pix   
**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Lightweight good luck for ur scan today sweetheart      

Mag a huge      for u this morning hope u get some answers today petal   

Morning everyone   hope ur all ok as can be this morning   

Can u believe scott got me out of bed at 6.45 this morning cos "we" forgot to set the dishwasher off last night and his bain marie containers were still dirty   Yes and like a fool i got up and hand washed them for him    

Finally going to merry hill today to pick my repaired phone up.  I need another cuppa im still half asleep


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies

LW         for your scan today hun.

Morning Kate - I hope Scottie knows how lucky he is.   

WW - how are you this morning hun - keeping those follies warm, I hope.    

Big          to Mag and Anna SB.

              to Coco, Driver and Sammee.

      and        to all the lovely PR ladies.

Hope everyone has a lovely day.

Lots of love

 sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

And he couldn't wash them himself because...?    ggg

Mags, I'm sorry things are so up and down for you.  So, so unfair.        Interesting what you say about the effect of lack of iron on you... hmmmm.  I'm trying the spatone supplement, which is basically.... water.    But it's from a spa very rich in iron, and it's supposed to be much easier absorbed that tablets, and with less stomach trouble.  Here's hoping.

CocoRuby, I wish I knew what to say.  I wish you had better news, but, oh, it must have been wonderful to see that heartbeat!  Go Coco's little one!  Lots of             for you.

Apologies for rubbish personals - I'm in the so-tired-I'm-going-to-fall-over PMT days!  I wish the ***** would hurry up and get here, so I don't have to have her on holiday!  And no, there's no chance of something nice - no BMS this month (my endo somtimes makes it, um, impossible).

Morning **** y.  

*waving to eveyrone*


----------



## Rural Chick

AOC         hun - I hate that feeling so much - have a witch dance - although Anne is much better at these.

                                  


When and where are you going on hols - I really can't remember?

 sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey - good luck at CARE this morning hun - hope all goes well.      
**** sy xxx


----------



## mag108

ladies
DH had work today and we both slept in! He would have Just made it, no brekie, straight on the bike.
I said 'sorry', cause basiclly its my phone we use as an alarm, it went off but I wnet back to sleep which I hardly Ever Do.
He said 'its not your responsability'....i was gobsmacked , He is taking repsonsability himself and not blaming me.....wow.

Wishing you all a good day
X


----------



## hunyb

aoc - I never thought when I started my periods way back when that I would be wishing they were more regular...did you?  It's like a bitter irony!  Like payback for all the times I wished it away!  

mag - I don't know what's happening with your levels either - hope you are managing to stay positive despite the seemingly inept clinic.  

cocoruby - the scan must have been difficult for you - I know how nervous you were anyway.  I can't hear the fat lady singing either and still      this is your time hun.  I know you probably need to try and stay undecided on whether this is a viable pg but I personally hold quite a bit of sway in the power of optimism which given what pixie and someone else (sorry I can't see that far back  ) about slow starting pgs I think you can still be hopeful.   

Can I pick your brains ladies?  I'm freaking out a little.  AF is usually bang on time for me (29 day cycle - to the hour almost.....sorry for rubbing it in for those who are irregular) although ridiculously light (one day only).  My clinic never said whether AF should still arrive on time when DRing but everything I've read on t'internet seems to suggest AF isn't generally affected. However, I'm 2 days late and despite saying I wouldn't test I couldn't help myself.  HPT say no!    WTF is going on...is this normal during DRing stage?  I've got no AF pains or symptoms of anything really come to think of it.  I'm trying desperately not to get my hopes up as I know I will be crushed when I keep getting BFNs but ever the optimist and armed with the knowledge that we   like the world was gona end this month    in a last ditch attempt to do it au naturale b4 the ivf tx kicked in, I can't help but hope!

Sorry no more personals - DH giving me the evil-eye to get off computer!

xx


----------



## Sammeee

Just a quicki as really need to get dressed and get out...LOL...

MAgs..    for you and ur lo.... could the hosp have messed ur tests up coz the levels a whacky??... hang in there beanie.. 

SB (Anna)... hope ur keeping strong...   

Huuny... Ive never DR so cant help, but just wanted to say HI anyway..

Driver .. fellow pupo lady, hope ur resting X  

Big Hellooo to everyone else., hope today is a luck filled day for all XX

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## shortie66

Hunyb both times i down regged af was late hunny, first time by 7 days second time by just a few days.  I was told it was quite common for af to be late when down regging tho wasnt told why   Try not to panic sweetie know its easier said than done tho    

Mag oh wow oh my god a man who has taken responsibility for himself     My god we should get aoc to write a book on this immediately   

**** y have pm'd u sweetie      

Aoc yes hun i couldnt believe it either, and then he said any chance of popping me a sandwich up this morning cos im fed up of eating bacon and sausage all the time    You couldnt make it up   

Morning sammeee heapey and everyone  

Still waiting for af here   still got the pains and still wishing the beatch would hurry the fcuk up


----------



## Wing Wing

Good luck today Sweetpea  with the scan - don't have mine til tomorrow.

Huny - don't waste good muffins on ignorant birds!! Would be a travesty!

AoC - get them docs to up the strength of your iron pills or at least give you some alternatives to boost the levels. Can you stomach liver? My lovely mum has been making me liver, sausage, bacon and veg casseroles and then letting me have most of the liver (which tastes great as has taken up flavours of other things in casserole) Stupidly tho, advice is not to eat liver if actually pg as too much vit A - it is a blo0dy minefield. How do so many people actually get pregnant?!!!!

From Kate: Hunyb i would have had to cough and shout c.o.c.k. at the same time

From Huny: That made me spit pineapple juice on my keyboard you naughty girl! 

From me: Mine is now covered in tea!!!

Driver  - how's it going loverlee? Hope you are working from home - sounds like a tip top idea. AND you can guffaw in peace!!!

Coco - sweetie - am praying for your little one. I agree that resting must be better. It makes sense as sleep is the best cure for most ills so resting must be good for you!

Good luck today with CARE Heapey. Thanks for the adoption story as I am sure it is something we all think about - be it adoption or donor - the same issues come up. Just out of interest - do you know how old your friend was when she was told about it all? Did she ever try to meet her biological parents?

Hi Popsi - I would imagine that your body is reacting to the stress of the waiting - also, you have been through so much, maybe now it is time to sort of relax and play the waiting game, your bod has reacted to not being permanently on the go. You know how lots of people fall sick when on holiday as they start to relax? Good luck with the tests and hope all is ok.

Anna, that is why our dogs are so similar - Molly is a 2 year old black lab!! Ahhh wish I lived near you so I could offer to have Benji while you are on hols.

Hi Pix, funny you should mention Lainey as I was thinking about her last night before I fell asleep. Do you still hear from her? How is she doing? Good luck with test results

Kate - you are doing so well at fat club!! Well done hon. Glad knees are feeling better - that is fab! Any news on jobs? You are a super-wife!!!

Hi Beachy, Hi Jersey - good luck with in-laws!

Mags - WTF? Hope you get some answers soon.

Hi **** -y. Am at my desk with HWB strapped to tummy. One of my colleagues brought in a 12 hour heat pad for me today - she thinks I have a bad back! How sweet thought. Can't find any in Lux but she comes in from Germany so may ask her to get me more!

Hi Malini - how are you today?

Anne - you are LATE AGAIN!!!

Morning to eveyone else - praying for a good day today girls!

WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning WW sweetie
Glad to hear that you've snuggled up to your hottie - what a lovely colleague.
I am so impressed at you eating liver - it's one of the few things that I can't stand - perhaps I should try a liver and olive diet - I'd definitely lose weight that way!!
Should we get Kate to give us spit warnings - a bit like TMI!!! I wonder how many keyboards were got yesterday!!!.
Sweetpea     for  your scan today.
**** sy xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Morning all - think I may be coming back to the world of the living.....

Thought I would make you laugh. I dreamt last night for the first time in ages. Guess what my dream was? I was having a passionate fling with 'Jason Grimshaw' off Corrrie (it was quite detailed in places)      I can only think that it must be the DHEA getting my testosterone levels up as I haven't felt remotely frisky in ages!! I am suprised about my choice of man though, not normally my type


----------



## TryMeditate

Hello ladies,

I know I don't have time to post here much anymore, but I just wanted to say and big hi and give some       to everyone and let you know I think about you lots and lots.

big hugs Sam xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Ally - Jason Grimshaw! OMG, George Clooney would have been more like it     This last cycle I had very saucy dreams around ov...its a good sign! 

RC - 'Spit warnings' from Kate - a great idea! 

Wing Wing - what a shame we don't live nearby, they could have been play mates! What breed is your other doggie (on the photo)? Benji loves other dogs and we'd like to get him a playmate once he's over a year old...just not sure if we could cope with training another lab! Love him to bits but he's such hard work! 

Hunyb - which test did you you use and did you use fmu? I am confident First Response are the most accurate. Could be a late implanter? DR never effected my af turning up on time. Keeping my fingers crossed! 

Kate & Anna - hope AF shows up for both of you! 

Anne & Beachy - loads of people who go to egypt come down with egyptian belly. On trip advisor one lady gave a great tip. As soon as you get in spray the room with the special detol spray you can get in a can (you don't know if the people before you had it) and use hand sanitiser loads. No one in her family bacame ill. Will definately do this myself. 

Morning Sammee, Jerseyspuds, Pix, Purps, Nix, Popsi, Heapy, Coco, Mags, Driver, Sweetpea, LJ, Steph  and anyone I've missed

Last time when I got a call to say me levels were around 90 (down from 250) I bled within a day. My level was 92 on Monday. (.)(.) are more sore today and no signs of bleeding. Did one of those poundland cheapey tests and the line is stronger..what's going on? Hope its not a ectopic. Will buy a proper test later. Not having a blood test until Friday. Hate being in limbo.  

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Sorry I'm late girls (WW  )  

Oh F, I'm stuggling on personals today as busy as s hit  

Anna- DEFO!!!!! would love to meet uo under the Egyptian sun (37 degrees today    )
PM me your info lovely


coco- I have every faith that your ikkle one is gonna be just fine hunny, really  
I bet I was teeeeeny when I was a wee embie   (only 4ft 11 now   )
put your feet up love and look after yourself  

Pops- Holly seems to be stronger day by day hun  
How's pooch?
x
Sorry you're feeling crappy  

Kate- well done love on the 2.5 lbs  

Pix  

Huny-  

beachy-  

Alls- "Ally & Jason sitting in a tree K I S S I N G"  Ally 4 Jason     


I know I'm rubbish on personals girls , sorry  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Dinna and Mags - WTF is going ooooooon

Dinna, pretty please can you get yourself a scan at an EPU? Surely they need to rule out an ectopic as a matter of urgency?

Mags - maybe there were too many of us in there with you and that's what's confusing the scanning machine and your blood results! So are you sposed to just hang around and wait for something to happen now or are they gonna check you again in a few days?

I'm sorry to ask dumb questions but I really don't get it, why do they leave us in so much uncertainty, with no real plan of action  

Ally - wtf is Jason Grimbloke?  Oh ok, just googled him... niiiiice    Go the DHEA!!!   

Kate -     you gotta stop, my DH keeps asking me what I'm laughing at and I don't want him getting too curious and logging on to see for himself!

Hey Sam  how are you and bubs getting on lovey?

Hiya WW - I think it's the retinol in liver that causes problems rather than the vitamin A itself but, as usual even the experts can't agree! 
http://www.marilynglenville.com/general/pregnancy.htm
Bless your colleague bringing you the heatpads, how sweet is that?! 

Cocoruby - Don't you worry my lovely! Congratulations are in order, you saw a h/b!     I agree with the others, Bubs is there and it's little heart is beating away and that's what counts! What's 4 days anyway at this stage? Chances are they're looking at the wrong scale and who's to say s/he wasn't a late implanter          

Ok sorry no more persos but I gotta shoot, need to go to the docs. Can you believe you have to get a certificate from the doctor to take part in exercise classes or team sports over here...? I suppose it's just being cautious really but blimey, talk about the nanny state!

Oops Hi Anne -


Anne G said:


> Alls- "Ally & Jason sitting in a tree K I S S I N G" Ally 4 Jason


   

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Nixf01 said:


> Ok sorry no more persos but I gotta shoot, need to go to the docs. Can you believe you have to get a certificate from the doctor to take part in exercise classes or team sports over here...? I suppose it's just being cautious really but blimey, talk about the nanny state!


mmmm dare we ask what you are about to start doing, I have some interesting team sport images in my head 

Purps - have you got lost somewhere in the past of the PR thread and can't get out, or is it totally impossible to catch up after 2 weeks away?

Tracey - You out there somwhere hun? Hope you are OK.

Coco -   

Brain not working, better go and have some lunch, why am I all of a sudden not hungry, it was 11 am before I realised I hadn't had any breakfast. 

 all.


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

Got my results back and it looks like I too have immune issues -  

NK ASSAY (% Killed) panel
50:1                                          16.4
25:1                                          11.1
12.5:1                                        8.7
IgG cone 12.5 50:1                      20.0
IgG cone 12.5 25:1                      14.7
IgG cone 6.25 50:1                      20.3
IgG cone 6.25 25:1                      17.3
% CD3                                      90.4                  
% CD19                                    2.2
% CD56 - 14.1                            6.4
% CD19+ cells, CD5+                    4.5

NK Assay with Intralipid

50:1 w/ Intralipid 1.5 mg/ ml        12.6
25:1 w/ Intralipid 1.5 mg/ ml          5.7

TH1: TH2 intracellular cytokine ratios

TNF a (CD3+CD4+)                      33.9
IFN g (CD3+CD4+)                      20.6


----------



## Little Me

Pix- Sorry love    
I don't understand any of those results hun, is it bad? 
 

Hi AM & Nix


----------



## Wing Wing

**** - y - spit warnings from Kate are a must really - that is if I want to keep my job and not get sacked for requesting a new keyboard every week!!

Ally -    But good news if you are feeling frisky again!

Heapey - thanks hon for disclosing info about your friend - she sounds fantastic and so do her parents and sibblings. REading your post made me feel really guilty as when I was about 8 and my brother was 6, we argued (something about him not wanting to be my pony that day and let me ride around the house with him on all fours!!) and I told him (spiteful little minx that I was) that he was adopted!!! How nasty is that? Poor kid never got over it - in fact, maybe that is why I wasn't chosen as Godmother to either of his children!!!   

Anna  - the dog in the photo (still can't get rid of it!!) is Amber the Beagle - she is an absolute cutie but VERY badly behaved if the mood takes her. We got her for exactly the same reason as you are considering another dog. We were told that larger and smaller/medium dogs do well together and they certainly do!

Glad you made a morning post Anne!!

Hi Nix - are you going to climb Everest?

Pix, I am totally in the dark about immune issues as well. Do you have time to explain?

WW X


----------



## AoC

LOL - I was edited so that is said woman instead of b*tch... ggg

That was one effective a/f dance, RC!!!  I read it, went to the loo, and a/f had started!  ROFL!      

I'm going on Saturday evening to a cottage in Dumfries and Galloway on the edge of the Galloway Forest Park.  No phone, no internet, and a five mile drive to nearest mobile signal.  Bliss.  

Good luck, Heapey!  

That's a great DH progress moment, Mags!    

I know what you mean, huny!  During IVF has been the only time in my life I've ever wished for my a/f to come!  During DR I had a/f, but not exactly where it was supposed to be, and it wasn't the same as usual.  If in doubt, ring your clinic, I guess.    

Must go take a/f meds and start my meds chart.  Gotta keep track!

Kate, my reply to DH in such circumstances would be, said lovingly, and lightly, and with the highest possible respect - go f*** yourself, darling.  

Apparently, from what I've read WW, the 'non-heme' iron sources are better - so that's fruit veg and supplements.  Dang.  No more steak... ggg  I'm trying the spatone water-based one, on top of the usual preconception vits, and good diet.

Hugs, Anna.  Wish things were clearer for you.    

I don't understand any of that, Pixie - is it bad for you?    

Pffft Ally.  My dream was way better.

I was being chased by King Kong.

A psycologist would have a field day....


----------



## H&amp;P

AnnaofCumberland said:


> I was being chased by King Kong.
> A psycologist would have a field day....


I used to have a recurring nightmare when I was younger that I was being chased by King Kong 

Pix - There aren't many of us on here that know about immunes, hope the Dr had time to explain them all to you and offer some treatment advise?


----------



## Pixie75

Thanks girls - right back at you with even more  

To be honest, I haven't got a clue either, I've just checked the reference ranges and worked it out ;

% CD3 should have been between 60 - 85 but mine is 90.4. 
% CD19+ cells, CD5+ should have been between 5-10 but mine is 4.5
TNF a (CD3+CD4+)   should have been between 13.2 -  30.6 mine is  33.9
IFN g (CD3+CD4+)    should have been between 5.8 -20.5 and mine is 20.6

I need to make appointment to see Dr Gorgy to see what's going on! I've already emailed the results to CHR & the Jin and asked their opinions.

Heapey - That looks very reassuring. At least if there is something I can do, I might as well start ASAP before I'm out of eggs completely.


xxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

A of C - hilarious - king kong!!  

Pixey Pops - big cuddles - 'knowledge is power' my darling. The more you learn the more you can change and sort out. I feel we are moving in the right direction at last.    

A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Pix - have you come across Lukey who posts on the Potty ARGC and Lister Girls threads - I know she has explained to lots of ladies what those numbers mean.     

Anna Sausage - can't believe it worked so quickly - did you notice how OCDly symmetrical it was.      
Your hols location sound fantastic - and sooooo peaceful.

I definitely think we need a Kate Spit Warning  - KSW!!!!

Heapey - how did you get on with CARE hun?

WW - I too told my brother (16 months younger than me) that he was adopted  but mucked it up in that I told him he was the son of an African Chief     I also told him he was a GARFUNKEL which really worried him until Mum let on. The worst thing I did though was to write "Katie is a poo" all over the shed in crayon and then went crying to Mum - what I hadn't realised was that he hadn't learnt to write!!!!      

I've found it easiest to tell my psychotherapist that I don't remember my dreams - saves a lot of embarrassment!    

      Ally

Sweetpea  and LW     for your scans today.

Nix - what are you planning to do hun - you've got us all intruiged.     

     to everyone.

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix   perversley this could be good news. Don't immune issues cause doctors to misdiagnose POF? With treatment you have a brilliant shot! 

Nix - I am only 5w2days today, so I am sure waiting two days won't hurt. Will do a FR 1st thing..if the line is significantly stronger than the test at the weekend I will call the clinic straight away..I promise. 

Anna - King Kong!    

WW - She is so cute! I would love a little white scottie (imagine how cute the black and white combo would be!) but not sure how it would get on with the cat! Benji and the cat tolerate each other. Hope they will make friends over the winter as she will be indoors a lot more. At the moment she runs past him, straight up the stairs!

Anne - will pm you 

Afternoon everyone 

DH came home and booked the holiday. We fly out to Egypt a week on Friday. Hotel is rated no2 for the area on trip advisor and sounds amazing. A proper 5 star, lots of pools, right on the sea were you can see sting rays and various marine life, x6 restaurants, all inclusive. How much weight do you reackon I can put on in one week? 

Might start packing now. Should log on and see if there's anything urgent at work. Don't mind e-mail, just can't face 'speaking' to anyone. My role is very customer facing and I need to have a happy face on all the time. 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Pix ah hunny sorry about those results and i may sound totally thick here but but they do not seem that far over or under    I mean is it me   do they have to be smack bang within those ranges?       Hope u get some answers real soon sweetheart it must be doing ur bloody head in     

Aoc king kong       Glad the af dance worked u hun    

Wingwing i will try my very hardest to not be funny anymore tho half the time im not sure whether i actually mean to be funny or not    Im a bit blonde in the head u see    

Driver get some food down u this minute!!!!!  14 chicken sandwhiches 23,000 brazil nuts and half a gallon of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) naturally    

Hi **** y          u bully ur poor younger brother    

Heapey wow u sound well up on immunes hunny.  Any ideas what blood tests i should ask doc for tonight   Got app at 5pm tonight to talk through next tx, am gonna try swizz some cyclogest out of him cos think i have got low progesterone. Then if any when i ever ov agen i''ll just shove a few up there  

Annasob hunny enjoy ur holiday     And defo ring the clinic if that line is stronger in the morning       

Ally jason grimshaw     Now if it was daniel craig that i could understand  

Anne morning sweetie busy? now thats just not on is it      

Nix what? u need a certificate from the doc to exercise over there?  I thought it was the same here, and i've not been able to get certificate from my docs, thats why i've never erm done any excerise   

Hi malini hunyb jersey sweetpea mag  donks purps steph tracey popsi jomac and everyone else   

If anyone knows what blood tests on nhs i should ask for ref immunes can you let me know please cos i aint got the foggiest.  

Oh and any chance of an af dance please cos it is really starting to **** me off


----------



## TryMeditate

Pix, just for my two pence - your immunes are not bad actually, in fact they are pretty good. The one linked with pof is high cd19+cd5, and yours is LOW!!! At my last test mine were 33%, which is very high and I'm now very worried about the baby....................................

The one you have that is high - but only a little bit high, is TFN Alpha, mine were as high as yours - borderline only. High TFN Alpha can prevent implantation. I believe (though I'm no doctor so best to speak with doc when he is back), the tx for tfn alpha is humira - which is very expensive and can have horrid side effects.  I didn't want humira, so took some natural therapies for mine, cytolog spray by the allery researchcompany (5 squirts a day) and any good probiotic 10mins before a meal.  On my next test my tfn alpha's were normal.

Noone seems to care much about cd3% when it comes to fertilty, mine have always been high.

Important to note, immunes are far from an exact science and results can fluctuate widely from month to month. 


xxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Well done Sam  

Kate I have no idea why Jason Grimshaw!! It is starting to make my skin crawl just thinking about it!!


----------



## Rural Chick

slycett said:


> Hi  y        u bully ur poor younger brother


My poor brother - yeah right - as the eldest I was always the one that "should have known better blaa dee blaa"    

*KSW!!!!!*



slycett said:


> Nix what? u need a certificate from the doc to exercise over there? I thought it was the same here, and i've not been able to get certificate from my docs, thats why i've never erm done any excerise





slycett said:


> Oh and any chance of an af dance please cos it is really starting to wee me off


Kate - as recommended by AOC!!!

                                

**** sy xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Totally off subject but can I dye my hair during the 2WW? One of my work colleagues just walked up behind me and commented on how grey I was  

Kate - just got my brazils out of my desk drawer and had my 5  , am I still allowed pineapple juice at this point?


----------



## Little Me

Kate- Busy as heck hun yes  ]xx

Hi Alls  

AM- Don't think permenant hair dye is a good idea love  
How rude though commenting on your hair. 
xxx


----------



## Malini

Ahhh, it is often the nicest part of my day when I sit down to catch up with you all.  There's never enough time though to say hello properly.

But here goes:

Coco -     That must have been a very difficult scan.  You are a brave woman.

RC - Nothing sordid, sadly.  I teach Jpns children English as a Second Language, privately.  I started 12 years ago and when one family goes home they recommend me to their replacements and it has gone on like that ...

Driver = Hope the 2ww is getting to you.  Hope you can work from home and spend some time with that embie. I think Aveda do a natural hair dye but otherwise I'd be careful to be on the safe side.  

Kate - Hope AF appears.  Sorry the NHS have only been rubbish to me so can't help on what a GP can do or not.  There is a very good immunes thread on here that may shed some light on it.

Anne - Holiday time is soon (and it looks like you are taking the thread with you).  

Anna (SB) - Good grief, what to think?  Your mind must be all over the place.  So pleased you have sunny Egypt on the horizon.  My Charlie would like a friend too but think it may be a bit much for me!!!

Mag - In a similarly confusing vein to Anna.  So pleased dh didn't pick on you about the alarm (men!) and I don't like your sign   I'd be very sad for one if anyone crashed into you.  I do, however, completely get the sentiment.

Katherine - Good luck today.  I hope you don't get the speech particularly as like you said you have some very apparent immune issues that need full consideration before anything is decided.

Hunyb - I hope too    

WW - When's your next scan?  Like the colleague story and so pleased mum is still feeding you up.  Does she want to tour the UK?

Oh there are so many more.  Sam, it is lovely to see you.  Pix, it is a minefield isn't it.  I know my TCM herb man thinks there are immune treatments to be found in his work.  Maybe Zhai will have an approach?

I need to go but before I do I wanted to say to Popsi that it must be agony to wait for that call.  Everyday some ignorant fool makes a comment about IF treatment being a waste in the face of adoption.  It seems totally lost on people how powerless and dependent the process is and that hoping - while helpful - doesn't make it happen.  I'll send up one of these   for you and your dh.  It is your turn now - I can feel it in my bones.

 to all.
Malini xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - OMG what a cheeky B*tch. I'd be tempted to tell her that at least you can do something about grey hair whereas she can't do anything about ugliness.        
I think it is OK though.    
Malini       - I promise I wasn't thinking you would do anything sordid hun, I'm just nosey!!  
**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Driver cheeky fcuker   they need a smack round the noggin.  Pineapple juice is for womb lining but makes sure its the "not from concentrate one     

**** y bully     i was the baby and always blamed my 2 elder brothers for everything    

Hiya mallini hun   hope ur having a nice day     

Hey sam sorry sweetie didnt mean to ignore u     How the bump coming along?


----------



## H&amp;P

Thanks girls, will go to Boots and see if I can find a semi pure vegetable dye (don't think they sell henna), it really is VERY grey (I am surprised nobody has commented before now, when people come and stand at your desk and you are sat down it is the worst position ), I was stood a step lower than DH the other day at the races and he noticed (good job we are the same height so normally he can't see the top of my head, I am expecting some rude jokes after reading that back)



Malini said:


> Driver = Hope the 2ww is getting to you.


that's a bit mean, but I hope I know what you meant to say


----------



## Han72

'Allo, so much for going to the docs, barely shifted from the seat!

Pix hon - I'm sorry your immunes came back a bit squiffy  The TNF-a thing is what Gorgy generally prescribes humira for. There's a lot of debate about the stuff, the ARGC and Gorgy for example swear by it. I personally swear AT it, it's bloody expensive and did fanny all for my cytokines. However it def works for some people. Not sure if he would def prescribe it for you tho cos your levels are only slightly high...

I'm not so clued up about the other things tho, best bet would be to post on the investigations and immunes board.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

or the gorgy board.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207281.0

Lukey's done a lot of research on the whole thing and generally gives a very balanced view of immune tx which is not necessarily the case of everyone that posts on there and I'll say no more about it! Also have you got the Beer book? I'm still trying to get my head around it but some of it makes sense even to a dunce like me! He really specialised in miscarriage investigation but a lot of what he says also applies to ivf failures....    hon, the good news is that if you swallow a few steroids it might all be fine!

Ooh actually you might be able to help me, I'm looking back thru my records from Gorgy and I think I'm missing a result but I'm not sure. I've got 3 bits of paper 2 of which seem to relate to DH and my DQ Alpha results and another that is the LAD result. However I'm almost sure I asked for another test (although can't remember what now!) and there's something else written on the receipt and it looks like F2JM or F2J x2 (why do all docs have such crap handwriting?!) WTF is that  answers on a postie please! Oh and by the way, Gorgy's out of the office til Monday morning (I just spoke to his secretary  ) so you might be able to book an appy but you won't be able to get any info about the results out of her unfortunately... 

Oh and the classes I want to take are something called "body Karate" - no I aint got a clue either! I guess it's similar to boxercise but with Karate instead of boxing! I'm also thinking about playing handball which seems to be a bit like a cross between netball and basketball... well it's about time I got off my **** innit!

Oh bloody hell, 13 post up since I started this one so most of what I've said is probably null and void now anyhoo!

Ooh Sam, please tell me more about your natural TNF alpha cure!

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Han72

PS I am  at the rotten things you lot have done to your siblings!  Maybe being an only child wasn''t such a bad thing after all!

PPS - King Kong?  Seriously??


----------



## TryMeditate

Natural immunes tx - Cytolog Spray by the allery research company (5 squirts a day) and any good probiotic 10mins before a meal. I REALLY don'tknow if this makes any difference at all girls, but it's cheap so worth a try.  This is all I know )


----------



## shortie66

OMG OMG OMG   

Estates agent have rung me back from interview yesterday (remember the asian comment?)

They have offered me the job   

Not at the wage i want  tho . They have offered 13,250 pa based on a 38 hour week and have promised a review and increase after 3 months.  Im seriously tempted to take it girls.  There is fcuk all out there at the mo and we have almost run out of cash.

 

I mean at least when ur in a job it easier to get a job if i hate it, but i think i'll love it.  Its not too far away about 5 miles if that.  Right in the towm centre so plenty of shops  

Cmon girls i need ur help


----------



## Wing Wing

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Apparently, from what I've read WW, the 'non-heme' iron sources are better - so that's fruit veg and supplements. Dang. No more steak... ggg I'm trying the spatone water-based one, on top of the usual preconception vits, and good diet.


AoC can I ask what you mean by non-heme? Also spatone water based one??



Rural Chick said:


> The worst thing I did though was to write "Katie is a poo" all over the shed in crayon and then went crying to Mum - what I hadn't realised was that he hadn't learnt to write!!!!


         

Anna - holiday sounds fabulous - just what you need. Just make sure you look after yourself and do any tests you need to hey?!

Loads of replies since I have been doing this one so gotta post!!

Love you all WW X


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Kate honey - don't know what wage you were after but I agree that it seems easier to get a job when you have one and at worst this could tide you over or even better they give you a payrise and you end up loving the job!!    Well done you!!!!


----------



## Little Me

Kate- Well done kid  
Is it much less than you asked for hun?
Put it this way....Jasons contract now that runs out next month was about £900.00 a month less than he was earning at his old job BUT, like you say, it's £££££ and way easier to be more picky for future jobs as at least you will be earning.

Congrats love, really pleased for you


----------



## H&amp;P

slycett said:


> I mean at least when ur in a job it easier to get a job


Whoooo hooo, I say go for it, especially if you think you would enjoy it, I was going to say the thing about it being easier to find another job et etc, so what if the salary is not what you hoped for it's better than nothing. That's my two penneth worth, well done you.


----------



## Wing Wing

HURRAH for Kate!!!!

I agree 100% with Ally. It does not have to be the last job you will ever have and it will tide you over. AS Ally says, you may well end up loving it and loads better off into the bargain! *Kate ROCKS!!!! *  XXX


----------



## shortie66

Thanks girls was on 18,000 when got made redundant and ideally wanted about 15,000.  But i know we can claim tax credits as dh is self employed and not really earning a lot yet (has only paid himself 200quid in 5 months) Think i gotta go for it


----------



## missyg

Hi everyone that still remembers me!

Pixie I just copied this of the Dr Beer site - http://repro-med.net/tests/pheninfo.php#cd3. Worth having a look generally.

'CD-3 (Pan T-Cells) 63-86% 
These cells are the most important in our immune system. They are low when the immune system is weak (suppressed) and normal when the immune system is healthy. Infertile patients and patients with recurrent pregnancy losses have values in the high normal range. These individuals have immune systems that are strong - even overactive. A strong overactive immune system is associated with a 5% incidence of autoimmune diseases for example, thyroiditis, lupus, rheumatoid arthritis.'

I also always have high CD3 and I guess that is linked to my thyroid disease. Anyway thought that might be helpful. Also like Sam my TNF was a bit higher than yours and Dr G ummed and aahed about treating me with Humira (I was 6 weeks pregnant at the time) but decided against it. Have you had the DQ Alpha matching done? As Nix said it might be a case of steroids doing the trick - it was with me (plus the 100mg DHEA) and Sam and noone thought it would work!

At work so can't do any more but just to let you know I do try and catch up with how everyone is and will post more when I feel a bit braver - nearly 28 weeks now but had a small bleed yesterday so am constantly bricking it plus once you get on this immune horse you daren't get off and I have been having to have IVIG every 2 weeks recently as my CD56 and CD19 + CD 5+ keep taking it in turns to rise to scary levels.

Take care all.

Love to Anne, Pixie, Ally, Sam, Nix, Kate, Steph and everyone else.....

Missy


----------



## Little Me

Missy- Lovely to hear from you hun.
Wishing you lots of love and luck for the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - well done Missus     I know the salary isn't as good, but if you can top up with tax credits then great! If nothing else, use it as a stop gap until you find something better. But you never know, you might like it!

Anna x

PS Maybe you can find out why he asked about Asian's once you join? 

PPS His MissyG!


----------



## Han72

DRIVER225 said:


> Totally off subject but can I dye my hair during the 2WW? One of my work colleagues just walked up behind me and commented on how grey I was


Am I gonna have to come over there AGAIN to put some tactless muppet straight... *sigh* I'm gonna have to buy shares in Eurostar at this rate! How dare s/he?!  I would have said funny you should mention it, I was just about to tell you what a tactless [email protected] you are!

Oooh Kate! takeittakeittakeittakeittakeit!!!! Yaaaayyyy! Well done girlie!     

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate  - hun                
You so deserve this. What have you got to lose? I used to be an estate agent and you will be brilliant - and when you've had your 3 month review, they'll be paying you loads more anyway cos you'll have shown them just how brilliant you are.
Just make sure you're allowed on FF during the day!!!!     
Am going to have a    tonight to celebrate for you.
**** sy xxxx


----------



## Han72

hello Missy!  Sorry your immunes are leading you such a merry dance and all this IVIG must be costing you a flipping fortune but it's worth it to keep bubs safe    



sobroody1 said:


> PS Maybe you can find out why he asked about Asian's once you join?


 Yeah, ask him! What a stupid question anyway! Even if you were a card carrying member of the NF, you're not likely to admit it in a job interview are you?! 

xxx


----------



## TryMeditate

Kate - well done on the job !!!

Pix \ Missy - good point re the DQ Alpha match ! I had forgotten about this.  Both Missy &I had dq alpha match issues and had the LIT therapy (£1100 - gulp!).  DQ Alpha can cause you to reject any embroyo fertilised with your DH's sperm.... we both had the test before but the therapy done after we fell pg, you can have it done up to 6wks pg.

Sorry to hear about your bleed yesterday Missy, very very scarey.  I'm bricking it too, had my progesterone tested on monday - it's fallen low, both Dr Gorgy and my OBGYN sent me a text from holidays to and have told me I need to go back on the cyclogest again... 400mgs per day.  I'm worried the baby is gone (I haven't been feeling any movement since friday), but I'm always worried about this.... DH is away until friday and won't let me go for a scan to test until he is back on Friday.

 to everyone xx

Best sign off now.
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Sam- Take care hunny


----------



## AoC

Hang on in there, Sam!   

Congratulations, Kate!  Take it, and keep looking.   

WW, I just googled iron and fertility and read a few reports of studies.  They said that women did better on higher intake of non-heme iron.  From what I read, heme iron is what you get from eating red meat and liver and such.  Non heme iron is what you get from eating fruit and veg with a good iron content, and taking supplements.

Spatone is the name of an iron supplement.  I went and asked in Boots and they recommended it as iron tablets had caused me stomach upsets in the past.  It's actually just a sachet of iron-rich water from a mineral spa in Wales, which you're supposed to take in a glass of orange juice (readily absorbable vit c helps iron absorption), ideally on an empty stomach.  I can't do the empty stomach bit, as OJ also upsets my tum.

Meat-y iron is still good for you, though, no need to stop eating it!  Just they could prove the link between veggy iron and increased fertility more easily.

I am NOT an expert - I just did some 'net reading yesterday.


----------



## Pixie75

Oh girls you are life savers!! Sam & Missy it's really lovely to "see" you girls and thanks a million for all the invaluable info. I'll follow your footsteps.    I hope you are both well.

Nix:


Nixf01 said:


> the ARGC and Gorgy for example swear by it. I personally swear AT it,


   I'm sure I'll have the same reaction when I find out how much it costs!!

Kate: Well done you likkle one! Drinks are on you then? 

Lots and lots of love to you all, sorry for crap perso's. I'll make up for it when I have more time - promise.   

xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh crikey thank you girls   just gonna finish my cuppa and ring to accept to the job    Obviously i will need to go clothes shopping to get some new clobber as will have to have some nice new "office" clothes for my new job   

**** y have pm'd u hunny.   Opposite side of road to range is next and matalan


----------



## Rural Chick

OOOOOOOOOOOOH Coffee, Chatter and Clothes shopping - what more could a girl want !!!!!

Has anyone heard from LW or Sweetpea today?     

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Missy - nice to hear from you.

Hang on in there Sam  - sure all is OK 

AoC - not expecting you to be an expert - just sharing information helps so thanks a lot hon.

Good point about Sweetpea  and LW  - where are you girls, we need news!

*KATE STILL ROCKS!*


----------



## Nikki2008

Just a quick one from me, decided not to have a stitch as my cervix was 4.5cm (last week 3.8.) which is fine,but will have weekly scans.So that is good, but almost fainted on the tube today   which is not so good but I guess not that unusual during pregnancy. Lying on sofa right now, finished Pringles and wondering when to get the Green & Black Ice Cream from the freezer   

Re Humira Dr Gorgy would have preferred me to take it before tx but I declined, he said that it would increase chances of conception (based on research by De Beer clininc) but did not say that I would not conceive without it.


----------



## Rural Chick

Nikki hun - get to that freezer now!!!!   

LW has just posted on the Turkey thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203929.120

**** sy xxx


----------



## Little Me

Nikki- yes, go straight to that freezer love and look after yourself
xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello everyone, I'm here 

Not good news, one pinhead of a follie showed herself today for the camera, a mere 3mm. I was so hoping that all your shouts and tickles would have bought them all out of hiding but alas they are as delinquent as their owner. Will keep stimming for another 2 days just to see. Will be flying on to Cyprus tomorrow so next scan Friday. I'm sad to be leaving Jinemed, they've been just great and they've done all they can do with my crap body. Apparently all is well the the donor at the moment.

Kate, YIPPPEEE, goforit lovely GOFORIT It's easier to go from one job to another and it's great to keep the pennies coming in.

AnnaSB,   
Mags, what a difficult time not knowing what's going on, poor you 

Sweetpea and WingWing, I hope your follie news is good    

Pixie, I know nothing of immunes but yours certainly don't seem to be far off the benchmark. I really hope it's nothing too serious and they can sort out a good protocol for your next step.

RC, I've posted on the Jinemed thread that they've overloaded me with estrogen patches, pills, antibiotics, prednisole, stims, folic acid, d/r drugs, needles, syringes and all sorts today plus a letter to carry on the plane so hopefully I won't get arrested tomorrow at the airport. Will let you know if they let me go again!

Nix, you are a little minefield of information and support, thank you for my ovary tickles 

Driver lovely  hope you're ok, did you tell that woman that it was working with her that made you go grey? Cheeky minx. Did you just text me too? Someone has and I don't know who it is 

Anne, nearly on holiday.....

Ally, don't watch corrie but is he fit or should we be worried about you? 

Hello everyone else, must go as we have Baklava, profiteroles, chocolate cake and crepes to eat, only one more night of Turkish cuisine, torture, I love the food here.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## H&amp;P

Lightweight said:


> Driver lovely  hope you're ok, did you tell that woman that it was working with her that made you go grey? Cheeky minx. Did you just text me too? Someone has and I don't know who it is


It was me, sorry thought you had my number in your phone or I'd have put my name on it


----------



## Little Me

LW- Replied on Jinny thread but lots of luck with it all love x
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Nikki - get stuck in girl - there has never been a better excuse  

LW - I am so very sorry that things have not progressed better. Those follies must have bloody earplugs in!! Get on with it you lazy bvggers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      for you hon   Yep you should be worried, Jason Grimshaw is about half my age and not at all 'all that'!! I am a pervert   (or at least my subconcious is!)

Missy - thanks for lovely text - really appreciate the support - will call you soon.


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

Kate - yeyy!!! Well done, go for it lady xxx

LW -  

Driver - How you holding up my love?  

Mag108 -  

Beachy - 7 more sleeps

Anne - Is it 6 more sleeps??

Love and big hugs to everyone. Sorry not been on but the men in my life have been keeping me busy, dad been in hospital and Paul injured himself on Friday night, so been playing Florence Nightingale to those two.

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- yes hun, 6 more sleeps. I am getting now   
You must be psychic, I've not long email you at  work    
xx


----------



## Han72

Hi again all!

 LW - your body IS NOT crap, it's fantastic, just misbehaving at the moment!  I think Anne may be right about the earplugs tho!  Take care honey and enjoy the cakes and Cyprus!     

Nikki - glad you got away without the stitch but sorry you felt ill on the tube hon . Where's DH? Why can't he go to the freezer for you? Tut,  honestly just can't get the staff these days!   

Ally mate - I wouldn't worry, he looked quite cute to me and anything's gotta be better than king kong, right?!   

Right, back from the docs now after a very uncomfortable 5 mins asking him whether intralipids were available in France.. why did I ddo that, I should have known he'd look at me and talk to me as if I was either totally bonkers or a complete idiot...  Eventually he suggested that as it was soya oil, I should just try making vinaigrette with the stuff instead...   

Oh well at least I got my cerfiticket as my mum used to call it!  About to go off to handball (not a clue about the rules so this should be good for a laugh!)

TTFN!!!

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix - I didn't realise handball was a Team Game in France !!!!!!!            
**** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

just a real quickie tonight as mega busy making invitations...

lw.. sorry to hear about your deaf ovaries honey.. but you have a back up which WILL work xx

kate... WOO HOOO!!! you gone and done it honey and yes you made the right choice for sure xx 

nix.. enjoy your handball   x

mag, heapy, rc, swinny, missy, anne, wingwing, coco, anneofc, ally, pix, sobroody, and all you inspirational ladies sending you     

with regards to when you tell adopted children .. its said now that they should always be brought up in the knowledge from  as young as posible to know, so there is no big announcement and "secret" so to speak 

love you all xxx


----------



## mag108

Ladies

Got call from EPU at work, had to talk  in code. She called back, instructions are to go back in next wednesday for another blood test. Consultant is away but he got to review my scans and bloods yesterday and said it was 'unlikley' to be an ectopic....He is the same guy who said last oct that it was 'unlikley' my amh would drop much in 6mths and hey, guess what, it dropped.
I am feeling under the weather and not up for a fight so next Weds it is.

AnnofC: The GP said that about infections and low iron. I did spatone for a bit as I couldnt stomach Iron tabs, I seem to be fine now but even taking iron regularly, I was almost anaemic last visit to GP.

Samme thanks for that. Have no idea whats going on. Decided to try to forget about it as my anxiety levels too high

Kate: I know , I nearly fell over! Swinny emailed her list to me (she's getting her GP to do quite afew. Send me your email address and I'll send them to you. Delighted you were offered a job....and agree, much easier to get a job when you have one...

Ally: glad you feel a bit better

Katherine: Yes, maybe thats what I am trying to do to, live in the present....

Hi Sam22: really hope all will be ok with you, have missed you on here. 

Anna: right there with you in a sort of limbo hun. Delighted you are getting a hol!

NIX: yeh it sucks

Pix: I dont really get the results either but I am sorry to hear you too have immune issues. Thing is, def better to know and get treated.

Diver: how rude!

Missyg thanks for that on immunes and gr8 to hear from you. sending you a big hug. it is very scary but you are doing really really well. 

xxxx to LW, saw your post on the jinmed thread, just wishing you all the very very best hun

Swinny: Gr8 talking to you earlier Florence!


XXXANNE, Pix, Purps, Jersey, WW, Malini, hunybe, Ally, Ali, and everyone else I have forgotten
X


----------



## AoC

Wing Wing said:


> AoC - not expecting you to be an expert - just sharing information helps so thanks a lot hon.


 Just meant you shouldn't take my word as law.



Nikki2008 said:


> wondering when to get the Green & Black Ice Cream from the freezer


Right now. Always - right now. 

Ouch for poor Paul, Swin! Hope he and thee are okay now.

LW, I'm sorry your ovaries aren't playing, er, ball. But glad the donor is scoping out well.  

*snort* at handball....


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - good news he goesn't think its ectopic. But what is going on with those levels?

LW - sorry your ovaries are misbehaving 

WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  

Driver - agree the lady was a cheeky beeatch!   I highlight my hair ....no way I could do without having that done for 9 months!  

Hi Nix, Anne, Swinny, Ally, Pix et all 

Ok please HELP! Did a cheapo Boots test just now (saving the FR for the am as I always used fmu with other fr tests and want to compare), the line which indicates a positive came up before, and is stronger than the control! My levels must be much higher than 92 as I had a hcg done once when it was 92 (down from 200) and it was a really weak positive. 

Can hcg levels flatten then rise again? 

Testing with FR and calling the clinic to see if they will move bloods foward to tomorrow and do a scan. At 5w + 3 they should be able to see a scan right? I stopped the heparin on the clinics instruction (might have a shot now) but luckily still on 20mg steroids as I was tapering off.


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls

Sorry there has been a lot of sadness again...

Anna       you must be devastated.

Mags     it's so awful you keep having to go back to the EPU

LW so sorry your follies aren;t listening  

But good news for Kate    fab news, well done... a good excuse for new clothes.

Driver good luck PUPO lady  


Unfortunately DH didn;t get the job    he's ok, putting a brave face on it.

Sorry I've been AWOL, school has been crazy and I fell overwhelmed.  On monday I came home, cried and went to bed!!

So much love to you all, keep strong
xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey - hun       . I really think the DE option is the "lets try and fob them off" answer - wait to see what the ARGC say on Monday - have you considered the Lister at all?

I though you might want to see this ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205553.525
(Post at 15.03 by Lainey-Lou!!!)

Sweetpea - are you OK Hun?

Mag and SB -      that there's still some hope ladies.

Donks - so sorry for you and DH -       

    and     to all you lovely ladies

 sy xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate

oohhhh sobroody this is so stressful!! Do a hcg, but no I doubt they will see a sac on a scan yet, at this stage hcg will tell you more.  HCG levels are more reliable than dates at predicting whether or not you will see anything on a scan.  I saw a study of 1000s of women, at HCG levels of 1000, 50% of the time, a sac cannot be seen on an ultrasound.  Best to wait until you have a hcg level of 1500 or 2000 before having a scan.

Mags - missed you too xxx.  Next wednesday is simply not good enough... can't your gp do it?  Can anyone do a test, local hospital, anyone

LW - sorry your follicles aren't responding... you do have a good plan though hon, you will get there one day.xxx

Heapey - I would get annoyed at the mention of DE speech, which was handed out a lot to me.  Not that I had anything against it, it was just given to me by every doctor BEFORE I'd ever even had my first IVF.  I felt the DE option was stiffling the creativity of the medical profession, and I told them that as often as I could.  At the end of my "plan with my own eggs", I had DE as an option, but I do think REs are turning to DE too quickly.

Good night to the rest of the gorgeous girls on this thread.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey

Thanks RC  
How are you? xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Donks
Feeling a lot more positive thanks hun, due to the lovely support from all the lovely PR ladies - have also been told to write back to my Head saying I've been advised to have no contact with work at the moment, so that's helped as well.
It's nearly Friday (and then 5 weeks til half term!!!)!!!
xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Glad you're feeling more positive.  You're right to send the letter, but he should know he can't contact you except to ask if there is anything he can do (in an unthreatening, kind way).

I just feel a bit overwhelmed.  I work hard and do at least 10 hours in school every day - not including nearly every evening event all the senior team have to attend.  But the rest of the senior team (not the head) work ridiculous hours, longer than me at school and then til midnight ish most eves.  I can't and don't want to do that.  2 of them live together and the head acknowledges the other can't delegate.  It makes me feel inadequate and guilty about IVF time off, which is also stressful and exhausting.

Saying that I LOVE my job  

Not long til you start your cycle and getting in the right frame of mind is the best thing for you.
xx


----------



## sweetpea74

evening all, phew its taken me over an hour just to read back since last night - this thread is crazy fast!! Not much time for personals as hubby's hankering to get on pooter....

Congrats Kate on the job - you should def go for it, I also used to work in an estate agents and really enjoyed the job as it was nice and varied and not stuck at the desk all day every day - you'll enjoy it i reckon!

Ah Mags and Anna you guys really are having a hard time - here's sending you both lots of big     

and you Katherine - it is just not nice being told the speeches about DE's or adoption is it?? Dont give up until you know in your heart you have to look at alternative options....Heres a   for you too.....

Hey RC   and thanks for lookin out for me! I'll update in a mo.....

Hi Lightweight and try and keep up the PMA for another couple of days, you never know if those sneaky follies might pop out yet!

Hey WingWing and fingers crossed for tomorrow for you        

OK my news today is a little bit more positive than monday - there's still the two follies on the right and they have grown now to 14 and 16mm with the possibility of another one but that is tiny and cons didnt think it would catch up. There is also the possiblity of one follie on my left ovary (which I thought had disappeared totally, I wasnt even sure i HAD a left ovary!!) which was 17mm IF it is a follie...so - I have had my oestradiol tested today and I've got to call back in the morning to see what the levels are - presumably that tells me if I actually have eggs in the follies?? Any ideas what the levels should be cause I dont really have a clue!  

So I'm on tenterhooks til the morning, just trying to chill tonight....

enjoy the rest of your evenings lovely ladies!!

sweetpea


----------



## Rural Chick

Yeahhhhhh sweetpea                      Go follies go!!!!

From memory, a good E2 level is approx 350-500 per follie, but I think our lovely Anne is more of an expert on this than me.

Hope you have a lovely chill hun          

WW - good luck for tomorrow hun, in case I miss you tomorrow morning - I've tried to SKYPE you , but may have sent someone else the message instead!!!

DDH has just gone to bed in a sulk cos I've yelled at him for snoring on the sofa - can I blame the pill do you reckon, or just the fact that it was sooooooo loud!!      

Love to everyone

 sy xxxx

PS Nix - how was the handball? Did it prove to be productive (or does your certificate need to be X-rated!!!!!!!)


----------



## Little Me

Quick one girls from the iPhone

Donks- sorry about hubbys job love and that you're feeling crappy xxxx

sweetpea- glad scan went well Hun xx

katherine-  

just watching the swine flu panorama ... Scary!

Night all

xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Sh!t **** y - just saw laineys post .
Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## mag108

Anna: I think it's so hard to know with the tests. Wait til the blood test, I know its v hard but its the only way. As to your question, thats what has happened with mine, went from 206 to 96 to 152 to 196. Still very very low, and nothing showed up on scan and I had bleeding so no answers....maybe answers next week. Have done loads of research and theres very little real answers to it

Heapey: I agree, its way too soon to be saying such things but man many of us on here have had that speech. (I had it BEFORE I tried IVF and I got 9 eggs) Get a second opinions hun from a clinic that is ok dealing with complex cases....x

Donkey: sorry your DH didnt get the job, it must be so competitive out there at the mo, and sorry things have been tough. Those hours seem incredibly long....


sweetpea: Thats fab news hun! Rockin follies!

WW - lots of luck for tomorrow, 

RC: snoring is so annoying!

am totally wiped and coming down with some miserable cold or something, counting the days til the weekend and there are only 2 more hurray


----------



## Malini

Evening all,

Just quickly for Katherine.  Sorry about today but really what a load of rubbish.  In the last three years you have had 3 positives if I read your signature correctly.  You have clear indicators of immune issues.  It is too soon to say anything conclusive to you.  You need some tests and probably a go at a well thought through protocol of treatment to see how it goes.  Then we can have a reasonable conversation about next steps.

Jeez, it makes me mad.

M xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Sweetpea - fab news about your scan, so pleased things are looking good, hope the call tomorrow gives good results.

WW - good luck with your scan tomorrow    

Mag / Anna - you ladies are really going through it all, sending you loads of   &  

RC - hormones are to blame for everything so definately the pills fault. Glad you can tell your head to back off.  

Swinny - hello my lovely lady, I am doing Ok thanks hun. Only 12 days to test day, if I make it that far as my OTD is 18 days after EC........... Hope your dad is Ok and paul hasn't injured himself too much?

Nix - handball, hope you had fun, do you know the rules now?? hope it wasn't like dodgeball....

Popsi - I work quite closely with a guy who is adopted and his parents told him as soon as he was old enough to understand and he will always remember them telling him "you are extra special because we actually chose you", he has also never wanted to find his real parents.   the wait must be unbearable. 

Donkey -  , you work long hrs doing something you enjoy, but it is just work and IVF should come first as that is family and your future, do not feel guilty about it, if some people want to work until midnight more pity on them that they don't have anything else to keep them occupied at home. Also I am really sorry your DH didn't get the job (I do keep hearing the job market is picking up?), what does he do?

Anne - 6 sleeps, no fair I want to come too (is there a pouty emoticon?), you will have a fantastic time, you MUST go snorkelling, have you had someone nominate to be your text yupadte buddy yet? i am happy to but am not the most frequesnt on here at the moment.

Pix - Hope they have let you home from work to sleep. Hope the ladies have helped with the immune stuff, I feel so unknowledgable about all this stuff sometimes ( well actually most of the time)

Anyone heard from Tracey?

LJ - Hope you are OK?

Purple - Are you never coming back or are we posting so fast that you have not got to the current page yet (if you are reading this in a few days time I will guess that is the case  )

Heapey - sorry you got the DE speech AGAIN  , hope the ARGC are more enlightened in their approach (we also got the speech at our very first appointment)

Slycett, AOC, LW, Malini, Sam, Ally, Steph and all the other lovely PR girls,   good night all I am off to fall asleep listening to Zeta West (this will be my first listen) Huny   thanks for posting it to me.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

         to WW and Sweetpea today.

        
to Coco, Driver and Sammee.

      to Anna SB and Mag

         to Ally, Almond, Anne, AOC, Beachy, Donkey, Driver, Heapey, HunyB, Jersey, Kate, Laura, Likas, LJ, LW, Malini, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Nix, Pix, Popsi, Sam, Steph, Swinny, Tamelia, Tracey, Zuri and all the lovely PR Team - please forgive me if I've not mentioned you by name - I have a rubbish memory.

Hope everyone has a lovely day.

**** sy


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning from me also...off to look after my friends LO today...doesn't the week roll by fast.

Hope it stays nice as want to get out for a walk round the local castle with her.

Lots of love and luck to those who need it         and plenty of hugs


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Beachy - you're right, this week has gone fast - can't believe it's been a week since you were last looking after the LO - hope you have a lovely day.

**** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks  RC, you too x


----------



## AoC

Morning team PR.  

I'm in my a/f meds happy place.    Happily I don't have far to drive today.

AOC


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Everyone ok?  Still in my dressng gown making the most of my last 2 work free days.   Saying that have got sh1t loads of stuff to do today   

Beachy have a nice day hunny    

Morning **** y   what u up to today hun?    

       and good luck to wingwing and sweetpea     

Morning aoc glad he drugs are making u happy       

Hi everyone else  suppose id better take old moo moo chops out for his walk tho currently he's curled up in his bed fast asleep.  You can bet ur life as soon as i start walking up those stairs he'll be behind me turning circles again


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all  ,

We are going to have a good day on team PR today I can feel it in my waters.   (actually think I just need to go to the loo  )

WW - sending loads of follie growing vibes to you.    , hope your scan goes well.


----------



## shortie66

Morning driver sweetie   hope u made it to the loo in time   

Aoc when ur af has finished can u chuck it my way please cos im on day 38 and still no sign of the beatch here, do i test or not   Pains gone again no idea whats going on.


----------



## H&amp;P

Phew I did and did a detour to the canteen for a bacon butty on the way back, scrummy  

Does that mean you start your new job on Monday? They don't hang a round do they


----------



## shortie66

hiya driver hun yes i start on  monday.  Going in tomorrow morning for a couple of hours to have a nose at computers and such.  Gotta pop to halesowen in a bit to get some "office clothes" so to speak. Im a real casual clothes sort of girl and my last job was uniformed so to speak. Dont think they'd appreciate me turning up at an estate agents in a bright red polo top emblazoned with buildbase on the right tit


----------



## purple72

Giving up on catching up, been away for 2 days with work and loads more pages, anyone want to catch me up on the last week? Please............  

I'm good in most ways but AF has come today so even though we were drinking and behaving badly on holiday, still held out hope of a little rhodes baby so like most of us feel incredibly sad  

But hey that's just what happens every 26/7 days.

Thinking of you all but NO hope of personals at mo as would probably get it so wrong!

So for those who are going through treatment     

For those who have had wonderful BFP's either naturally or via treatment       

For those who have had birthdays in the last 2-3 weeks     


For those who have had BFN's     

For everyone else    

Love Sx


----------



## H&amp;P

Yey Purps is back, booo to the  , I will try to PM you with the major news of the last week but I apologise in advance if any of it is behind the times as I have been struggling to keep up myself........


----------



## purple72

Thanks Driver hunny bunny!!!

Congrats on being PUPO sweetie!!!! hope your embie is snuggling in very tightly!!!

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - that is so quick! Enjoy the shopping trip! Why don't you treat yourself to a pregnancy test too? Or if you want to pop over here I can give you one! 

Driver - bacon butty sounds scrummy...much nicer than the shredded wheat I've just had!

Anna - feminax + by any chance? Great stuff! 

Beach girl -checked on the map and marsa alam is about 3 hours away from were we are

Sam - thanks for the info. 

Donks - so sorry DH didn't get the job  

Sweetpea - well done on the follies! 

Mags - hope you get some answers soon  

RC - Dh snores but I snore even louder  

Anne - are you packed yet? Imagine there's no need for cardis for the eveninings? 

Purps - welcome back! Sorry the ob got you  

Hi Malini, Heapey and anyone else who is around. 

Did the FR to compare to the others I did at the weekend and there was no comparison. Line came up straight away and its much, much stronger than any of the previous tests. I called the clinic. Told them about this and the fact my symptoms were getting stronger and that in all previous pg's I had started spotting by now...but I haven't this time. Nurse said well you have a beta hcg booked tomorrow. I asked if I could come in today and what to do, because the consultant told me to stop all medication....heparin, cyclogest and wean off steroids. Luckily I am still on 20mg of steroids, but have not had heparin since Sunday night and no cylogest since Monday morning. 
She said she would TRY to get hold of him. I told her this was incredibly upsetting. She was not very sympathetic (all the nurses there are lovely but she is the most stern, pessimistic and my least favourite) 
I am so hacked off! 
Anna x


----------



## purple72

Anna Sweetie, cannot believe what a week you've had!

       keeping everything crossed for you hunny!! 

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna -  , can you call back and leave a message for one of the other nurses to call you back? I can only imagine what you are going through, please try to take it easy and get as much rest as you can.


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna SB hun -        - can't you just turn up and see if they'll do something there and then - it sounds as though something could be happening and you need to know sooner rather than later - I bet if you dissolved into floods of tears (quite rightly and deservedly) they'd sort something out for you.

Purps -      - sorry about the witch arriving - I know exactly where you're coming from - why do we do it to ourselves every month.   

Kate sweetie  - enjoy buying those smaller sized clothes hun  - not sure what I'm going to do today - definitely will be on the Wii later though.   

Driver -      at your waters comments!!

AOC - glad that the pills work so well for you.    

I probably snore louder than DDH too, but if he gets to sleep first, I don't stand a chance!!

       to everyone.

**** sy xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anna - OMG your posts are making the hairs stand up on my arms!! I can't believe the rollercoaster you are on. I agree go down there darling and stay put until they see you. Rooting for you here        

Guys - it looks like Lainey has gone into labour?! Does anyone have an update?? A xxxx Love and hugs to you Lainey


----------



## Ourturn

Ally, RC, Driver & Purps - problem is its past 10.30 now so the blood results would not get back today. (Its a 30 minute drive and can take a 30 minute wait to have blood taken) Will have to wait until tomorrow now. Just hope I can get an answer from the consultant re the heparin and cyclogest. 
If I don't get a response will start on them again. 

Have told my boss I am waiting to mc...what do I say now? Have to call her this pm 

x


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna SB - is  it worth asking advice on the ask a nurse thread about the heparin and cyclogest?
As for your boss - how much do you want her to know? You could either tell her what's happening or say that you are still waiting.
Sending you so much              that everything is OK.        
 sy xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

AnnaSB- Oh my God hun.......... I am   that when we meet up in Hurghada we won't be drinking cocktails (well, I will be but not you  ) I mean that in the nicest possible way of course  
What a rollercoaster of all rollercoasters     
Not packed hun BUT, I am bringing a couple of small cardis as the wind can be a bit nippy

AM- Hun, I don't want u worrying about texting me , but if you have/or anyone has any major news I would be very grateful   ......I will be thinking of you on the 28th...and of course I will want to know how you are  

Purps- Hunny, I know how fing awful it feels when the beatch arrives...sorry hun, as I keep saying "maybe next month"    

Alls- Was gonna ask the same about Lainey..........
You ok babe?  

WW & Spea-    

Hi Kate, AOC & **** y    

sh it , I've forgot everything else I was gonna say


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just had a text from Lainey bless her    she wanted me to update you all too...

Laineys waters broke yesterday afternoon (she is 32 weeks).

She is in hospital, she had had steriods for babies lungs and a drip to stop contractions which seems to have worked    . they will not let her home  or do anything until 35 weeks if labour is not forthcoming. She is (in her words) a bit dismayed to say the least!!

Hang in there Lainey Lou!! We are all rooting for you darling. Love and big PR hugs from us all!!!!

       ​


----------



## Little Me

ooh Lainey...hang in there lovely, thinking of you


----------



## purple72

Lainey sweetie, hang in there hun, with the steroid injection (I believe very painful) the babies lungs will be prepared nicely but hopefully it won't be needed and your babes will hang on in there!

Love to all

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

Oh Lainey, hang on in there honey


----------



## Miranda7

SB - why not try a test that tells you how many weeks? That might have gone up and would give you a better idea.

I'm feverishly crossing everything for you!


----------



## sweetpea74

AnnaSB - I agree with the girls in that you must get some answers today, it is not fair after all you've been through so i recommend you head down there and kick some   

Hey WingWing and GOOD LUCK today, sending you lots of     let us know how you get on.

Wow Kate you start on Monday, thats brilliant! Have fun buying your 'office' wear,      at your re polo shirt comment! Hope you got moochops out for his walk ok.

Hey there Lainey and good luck for the next three weeks! You'll have to think of some exciting ways to amuse yourself in hossie if you have to stay there that long...  

Hey AnneG and not long now til your hols - bet you cant wait! 

Hiya Purps and sorry the witch got ya too but glad to hear you had fun on yer hols - thats waht its all about!  

Hello Driver and lets hope your waters are right!

Afternoon RC - hope you're well

Hello to annaoC, miranda, mags, beachgirl, sam, ally, malini, heapey and the rest of you lovely lot.

well had the call from the clinic today and my levels were over 3000 - thats good right?? The only thing is i have a migraine which started off last night and feel like sh1te today (feel really sick and my eyeballs are pounding), hopefully its just the medications eh and i just have to ride it out? I mentioned it to the nurse who rang and she just said to take some paracetamol...

sweetP


----------



## Wing Wing

LW - hang on in there love as follies have a weird way of growing - see later re my news. If not then how great that you still have the back up option - that is SUCH a good idea! Whatever route you take, please stay positive - we are all routing for you hon. Sending you lots and lots of hugs and positive vibes.

Sorry to hear your Dad and Paul have been poorly Sarah - hope they are both better soon. Did you get out the sexy nurses outfit for Paul (NOT your Dad!!!)

Hi Popsi , Mag, Beachy, AoC

Anna - what is going on babes - obviously got fingers crossed for a miracle.

Heapey - poor you! Hate to hear you feeling down hon. But you can and should have another go - with a different clinic

Hi Donkey - sorry about DH's job - am sure there will be others along soon. Tough being supportive all the time though hey? Cuddles hon.  Re your job - I have to say, I think you work enough and should not feel guilty about time off for IVF. Work should not be taking over your life and children are part of what you want for your life.

Hi Sam 22. Interesting what you say about the DE speech. Frightening as we (or at least I) do tend to believe what the docs say!

Good news Sweetpea! Was looking on web for E2 levels and said that levels are usually under 60pg/ml at baseline scan and peak levels in IVF at the time of HCG are usually between 1000 and 4000pg/ml. Not sure how reliable this is obviously.

RC, will check my Skype tonight to see if you did get me or a random stranger!! You are soooooo sweet to remember me!

Driver - I cannot believe that time is going so fast - you will soon be testing - how exciting!!!

Kate - you start on MONDAY! Jesus that is fast! How lovely to be going clothes shopping. Don't know how you manage to keep away from the pee sticks hon - that shows real commitment!

Hi Purple - nice to see you back. Sorry you are feeling sad but glad you had a good holiday!

Ok, my news.. Am actually in shock girls as the scan today showed 4 follies on LH side of 17, 9, 5 & 5mm and 2 on RH side of 7 & 4mm. I am soooooo hoping that they are not cysts as this would be a MASSIVE result for me. Really embarrassed myself as I cried! Pathetic as most people take having follies for granted but I was just so excited! Doc will call me back this afternoon to confirm blood test results so will know by E2 levels I guess if follies or cysts. Oh and lining was 9mm so seems to be doing well too!  (Hope and pray I don't soon have to come down from this cloud!!)

WW X


----------



## Wing Wing

SweetP - those levels are fab!!!  HURRAH!!!!


----------



## Ourturn

Sweetpea - brilliant levels!    

Wing wing - congrats on the follies    

Miranda - think I will do that. 

I'm not a shy person normally and I'm the first to complain but I just do not feel up to going down to the clinic and kicking up a fuss. I'm trying not to raise my stress levels any higher than they already are. 
I guess one more day isn't going to make a difference.


----------



## Züri

Hi girls

Just a quick one as i am snowed under trying to get organised for hols on Sat - just popping on now while I have time to day I am off on me jollies on Sat for a week so will catch up on you all when i get back. 

Mags and Sobroody hope you both have good news for me to come back to     

Lainey hang in - wishing you lots of luck

Girls i am a numpty with anything pregnancy related what's 32 weeks? it's not too early is it? when's Lainey due? - keeping all crossed for her 

xxx


----------



## Little Me

WW & SP- Well done on follies and levels girls    

Anna- This time tomorrow you will prob knwo more, I think keeping chilled about this is the best way


----------



## Wing Wing

Simply, I guess 32 weeks is 32 divided by 4 = 8 months so hopefully all OK or am I am numbpty too?  Maths never my strong point!!      to Lainey WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

Typical - I go to play on my Wii and come back to loads of posts!!!!

WW and Sweetpea           on those follies. Sending you loads more       .
Sweetpea - make sure you are drinking at least 2 litres of water a day hun - hopefully that might help with headache.

Anna SB - of course you must do what feels best for you hun, but if they give you any grief tomorrow, just remember they'll have the whole of Team PR to answer to - especially that nasty nurse.    

Zuri - have a lovely hols hun - is your Dad recovering well?      I think they like twins to get to 36+ weeks if they can, but they can survive from before 32 weeks.

    to everyone - am going to go and do some yoga now - so much less sweaty than the aerobics!!!

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Z- Where you off to on hols  love?

Hi **** y x


----------



## Little Me

I've just had a wave of "p!ssed off" wash over me girls.....
Having a worry about the worry of Jason getting a job when we get back from holiday

I REALLY REALLY want to look forward again (as I was) to our hols but every so often I get these little "oh sh!t panics" come over me  

sorry to sound like a ungrateful beatch, I really am very grateful for our hols  

xxx


----------



## Sammeee

SB (Anna)...   ... I really cannot beleive theabsoluely awful time you are having, I agree with the others, you need someone to step over the line for you and get u answers today!!... If not try a preggo test that has how far gone in weeks indicator, it may help a little at least!!..

Driver, hope ur resting up X

Hope laineys babys are ok   ... I had the steroid jabs with mine and dr said its better for the babys if they can stay in womb at least another 24hrs after the shots are given...   

To everyone going on hols soon......   ...

Mags.... hope u get goon newstoday x

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Sweetpea - yeah fab levels hun, do you have a date fro EC yet?

WW - our follie growing chants have done the trick, go girlie go, and your lining also sounds great, when is your next scan or did you get a date for EC? Ohhh think you have to wait for your call for you levels so forget those questions.....You've got to be joking about my 2WW going fast  , I've still got to get through 2 lots of weekends and 6 more days at work before I can wee on a stick.  

Zuri - Hope you have a fabaroony holiday, there seems to be a lot of PR girls going away, is it something I said  

Anne -     (a big hug with a kiss in the middle), it must be scary but please try not to let it spoil your holiday, I recommend getting drunk at the airport and not sobering up until the flight home.

RC - Well done you on the exercise.

Sammeee - How you doing?

Speaking of weeing on a stick, would I get an accurate result if I did a test next Sunday 27th? That will be 18 days post EC (if you count EC day as day 1?), I did my last 1/2 HCG on Tuesday this week. Would just prefer a day to digest the info before having to go to the clinic with my little pot...... also if I did my HCG on Tuesday when will that be out of my system as was considering using my spare progesterone bullets from last cycle once this has gone out of my system as extra support.....


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne hun            
It's understandable that you should be worried, but please just concentrate on enjoying some lovely time away with you and dear Jas - you have had so much thrown and you and this holiday needs to be you time.
You can think about stuff when you come back, and only then.      
Hopefully this will make you giggle......
I have just unlocked the cobra pose on the Wii - it doesn't use the balance board or any of the controls - it just assumes that you're doing it with them and then gives you 2 minutes in the bank    - it thinks I've done 10 minutes whilst I've been on here - do I feel guilty - OH NO!!!! (Well, maybe a bit now I've seen Driver's post  )
     to everyone
**** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

AM & **** y Thanks girls, I know all will be fine     

xxx

ps, sorry to moan


----------



## Sammeee

Driver.... im sure it would bepretty accurate if thats the day b4 ur OTD..... ... or you could just test every day with cheapis and watch to see if the trigger shot leaves or if the line starts getting darker... but that could drive u  

I will deffo have tested b4 then even thou my otd is 28th .... last time   arrived right on cue, 14days after EC.... so im gonna start testing from next tuesday...   ... LOL, still dont hold much hope though, the gradings really getting to me, as for SXS.... progesterone sore boobs..... and and and... nothing, not even sore tum!!...

Ah well


----------



## H&amp;P

AG - No apologies girly or I will come round and spank your ****  

Sammeee - AF arrived for me 13 days after EC last time so that would be the middle of next week.........was trying to decide whether to buy some of the cheepy pee sticks but talked myself out of it, I have no side effects except virtually constant AF pains had to run to loo earlier as I was sure the witch had arrived   (no progesterone for me so no sore boobs, I did have those last cycle)..


----------



## sweetpea74

hey wingwing GOOD ON YOU!!! yay that is fantastic news     the results this arvo are what we are all hoping for...whats next for you? I'm back in clinic tomorrow then looking at EC possibly next mon or tues. Positive thinking all the way hey??!     

Ah Anne try not to let this get you down esp before your hols...is there anything jase can do before you guys actually set off so you wont have to worry so much while your away?? Holidays are about kicking back and relaxing so the less you can think about the better! I second what Driver says about getting drunk the whole way through!

hello Zuri and hope you're looking 4ward to your hols too    

 RC - enjoy the yoga!

sorry Drive i cant help with weeing on a stick, thats one thing i have def missed out on in life (then again i dont mind missing out on    so musnt complain!)

have a good arvo girlies!


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - I think it takes 7 days to get hcg out of your system (from a shot) so testing that Sunday should be fine I think. In your position I would use your spare fanny candles, they certainly can't do any harm. AF pains are SUCH a good sign    
I am sending you a pm now. 

Anne -     He is a great guy and will get another job. You MUST enjoy your holiday and that's an order! 

RC - I would love to see their faces if I showed up with a few of you in tow!  

Sammee, Sweepea, WW  -  

I'm sure I read that 34 weeks is considered full term for twins, so they are a wee bit early. Sure the steroids will do the trick.   

Spoke to my boss and she was very nice. Was honest and told her I was in limbo and been in a bit of a state over the past 2 days.  Doing some work this pm which requires no customer interaction). Going to do the cb digi with conception indicator, but not until the morning as instructions say it must be fmu to be accurate. Will be intersting to see if it says 1-2, 2-3, or 3+ weeks. Last time was 1-2. I will be 5+ 4 tomorrow so it should be 3+weeks. One way or another it will prepare me for the blood test results which I won't get until 4pm tomorrow. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna & SP ,& AM  

Anna- Have you told you hub about meeting up on hols?
xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello u chatty lot  

OMG annasob       so hard you darling   

Wingwing whooohooooo for those follies hun thats fantastic news sweetie now come on follies carry on growing       

Driver hope ur still getting loads of rest hun, am so hoping this is ur time sweetheart     

Anne       for ur panicking things will work out sweetheart u deserve ur holiday so much so enjoy it hun    

Lainey         

hello **** y ally miranda sweetpea sammeee zuri malini purps pixie donks steph tracey hunyb coco mags heapey beachy and everyone else.   

Ended up going to merryhill as still had wedding vouchers left for debenhams and m&s.   Ended up having to buy the hated daily mail as there was an extra 20% debenhams voucher in there    Bought all the expensive stuff such as trousers shirts jumpers from debenhams and m&s then went into asda and matalan for tops.


----------



## Little Me

Yo Kate..Oooh a spending spree, you deserve it love  

xx


----------



## shortie66

Anne i've loved it hunny, i have got 4 bagfuls of clothes   M&S were great for the trousers in short **** size.  Leg length 281/2 so fine for me with either flatties or heels. May need a couple of pairs of nice shoes to go with them all tho   hmmm maybe a trip to brantano or boundary mills over the weekend    

P.S. havent bought a test as when i was out af pains started coming fast and regular and belly has now bloated up even bigger than it normally is.


----------



## Little Me

M&S are great yes for worky trousers , and they last for ages too
Sorry the Beatch is enroute


----------



## Jumanji

Sorry I haven't been around - work has been very busy indeed!

Lots to catch up on though!

SobroodyAnna - I am sorry you are on such a rollercoaster. As your GP said, you have to remember that most people do not get their HCG tested so it may well be the case that there are all sorts of "rising" patterns and that everything is fine. Lines getting stronger has to be good! I know it is just awful but all you can is see how the test goes tomorrow. I am sorry the nurse was such a moo  and I hope you do manage to touch case with the consultant because all this is very confusing - I agree to go back on the meds if you don't hear from him! I don't agree with what you say about your miscarriages meaning your egg quality is poor. I think that is just a convenient excuse doctors use when they can't explain miscarriage, especially if you are over 35! I honestly think that immunes are definitely worth investigating for you IF you miscarry here. However, for now, stay positive!!   And I really hope you are looking forward to Egypt!

Pixie - I am sorry but I really don't know enough about immunes to understand your results. I think you do need to see Dr. Gorgy or hear from CHR or the Jin but Sam has done a lot of research so she is probably right and it isn't too bad. If the one result is a little high then from what Sam says, it can be dealt with - maybe even naturally. Missy seems to have some good insight too. I am sorry you have all this to deal with at what is a very busy time at work. Any news on the job?

Sam - lovely to see you; I know it's an anxious time but it sounds as though everything is fine with your pregnancy. And I totally agree with you about DE. Although it is a wonderful thing, it is fast becoming an easy option for doctors and they trot out the speech all too easily. I think virtually every PR who has got pregnant with her own eggs has had the DE speech and I think many of them have had the "only option DE" speech. with your baby, I think it is quite early to be feeling much movement so don't worry that the little one has been quiet for a few days. 

Driver - it really isn't long to wait now; hope you are ok! Hair dye in a contentious one. Personally I think it is one of those rumours that has got out of hand. There is no evidence whatsoever that modern hair dyes cause any problems. There was a study which showed MASSIVE amounts of old fashioned hair dye might slightly increase the risk of miscarriage but unless you intend to travel back in time to 1976 and have your hair dyed 1000 times this is irrelevant. More recently, doses of dye to mice at 100 times the amount given to humans resulted in no problems. The trouble is that a lot of docs (mostly litigation-paranoid US ones) will still recommend it be avoided just because of the rumour mill and the few human studies. Bear in mind there are also no studies regarding lots of other things we routinely put on our skin daily - from lipstick to deodorant to hand cream. But hair dye seems to have got a bad rap. If you are concerned then you can try a "natural" colour (as I think you decided) but personally I think a permanent one is fine. I attach a link from the Organisation of Tetrology Information Specialists ("OTIS"). Being American they are generally pretty conservative but they think hair dye is fine.

http://www.otispregnancy.org/pdf/hair_treatments.pdf

Popsi - my best friend from schooldays is adopted and she too has never had any desire to look for her biological parents; her mum and dad are her "real" mum and dad in the true sense of the word. There are plenty of very happy adoption stories so stay positive while you wait for your family.

Mailini - hope you are doing ok! 

CocoRuby - you are on a rollercoaster too! sorry your scan wasn't as perfect as we had all hoped but hang in there. Do remember that a 40% chance is better odds than the most ideal patient is given for IVF and there are lots of cases where slow starters catch up! Remember too that most women don't have a scan this early so there could be much more variation at this stage than they know. In terms of doing things then I would do what you feel comfortable with - it doesn't matter if the docs say it will make no difference; it is much more important that you feel you are doing all you can. Stay strong! 

Rural Chick - I am glad your GP upped your AD dose; I hope it starts to work soon. Sounds like you are feeling more positive! I am glad you got to meet up with another Herefordshire FF lady! 

Anne - really not long to go to Egypt now! Don't worry about the panics - I think getting the panics every now and then (or more frequently) is totally normal. And if it isn't then I am as bonkers as you so at least you are not alone!! right now I would honestly just focus on your lovely holiday! You have really earned it! 

AnnaofC - sorry about the anaemia after the supplements and careful diet! Sometimes our bodies just don't behave! 

Kate - very well done on the job; great news! As everyone says - much easier to get a job when you already have one! Also well done on the continued weight loss! Not sure if you can be excused from buying the dreaded Daily Mail - was there a headline along the lines of "Experts Warn Career Women and Immigration Crisis will Cause Economic Collapse Within 6 Months" or anything similar? I hate that paper.

Sammee - hang in there PUPO lady; you really never know!  

Tam - sorry but I don't know much about acu and Kent. Glad you found a contact though and hope it works out.

Ally - I hope you are ok! I saw you were posting when not supposed to! Has Ben put you on a computer ban? My parents used to put me on a phone ban when I gossiped too much with friends as a teenager and ran up huge bills! I don't watch Corrie but I do gather DHEA can have that effect. 

Beachy - didn't know you were off to Egypt too! I loved it there when I went!

Zuri - hello! where are you off to for hols?

Jerseyspuds - good to see you; hope the weekend with the outlaws goes well!

Sweetpea - it does sound as though the follies are developing which is great news; hang in there! Not sure on the E2 levels. I seem to recollect 200 per follie is good but not really sure. But even if it's more then yours are just brilliant!! Sounds like you may get four or more eggies in the end!  

Purple - I am sorry AF came! But please don't give up.  It is so lovely to have you back!

Fishface - I still need to know your real name for the party!

WW - woo-hoo! 6 follies is just brilliant!! Both our stimming girls are doing really well! such fantastic news; hope it is giving you some optimism!  

Mags - so many people on rollercoaster rides here! Do you really have to wait a further whole week? that seems an awfully long time to me. Any way of seeing someone sooner? 

Hunyb - no idea what to say on the DR and AF front. Has she arrived yet?

Heapy - I am so sorry you got the DE speech and are feeling low. I am disappointed if this was Manchester CARE since they tried to be positive with my sister and told her not to think about DE until she had tried an IVF cycle. As I said, I totally agree with Sam that the DE speech is trotted out too quickly since DE is a very convenient way for doctors to deal with more difficult patients. They just seem to trot it out these days. Do bear in mind - again as I say above - that nearly every PR who has got pregnant with their own eggs has had the speech and several have had the "only option DE" speech so it is very often wrong! Also, have you had immune testing done? I think that would be important for you given your medical issues and I am more and more convinced that immune issues hold many answers. At any rate continue to shop around until you find a place you are happy with. 

Missy - lovely to see you; sorry your pregnancy is so anxious but it seems as though you are doing everything you can.  

Nikki - glad your cervix is a good length!

LW - I am sorry you don't have better news on your follies but do give it another couple of days to see!

Swinny - hope all is ok with your dad and with Paul.

Donkey - I am sorry to hear DH didn't get the job. Hopefully there will be something even better around the corner. 

Lainey - you are probably not reading but just in case&#8230; I know this must be scary but hang in there sweetness! Kate's twins were delivered at 34 weeks and they are fine; they had steroids to build up their little lungs too. And Purple is our resident expert here - she was very reassuring when Kate's twins arrived and she was right!  

Miranda - hello! 

Steph - hope little Vivvy is doing ok.

Nix - your posts have had me laughing! 

love to everyone I have missed!

We are off on holiday next week too! A sudden little extra few days in Spain! Off on Monday and back on Saturday so not a long break but will be nice to get away! I have been feeling a bit panicky and anxious over the past week but am taking steps to deal with it!


----------



## Little Me

LJ-Hi love, you have a lovely holiday too My panic buddy


----------



## H&amp;P

anyone seen this?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pteq.html

LJ - Right I am off to Boots tonight, the hair is getting dyed


----------



## Wing Wing

Can I ask a general question?

What does everyone else do regarding days off work for EC and ET?  I just spoke to my boss who knows about IVF as I was trying to do the right thing and he said it was unchartered territory (only a small office  here) and I may have to take as holiday as it was elective hospitalisation.  I could cry - how insensitive is THAT - hardly blo0dy boob job is it!!!!


----------



## Malini

Driver - Before you dash off. I did a bit of investigation to make up for being mean to you. Have you heard of this company - http://www.herbatint.co.uk/ It is for sale in my local health food store and is also online. I quizzed the sales assistant and she said it is popular (but she would say that!).

Happy new hair.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

WW- WTF - can you get your GP to sign you off like you would do here and get them to put gynae procedure on it? I would be tempted to have the days beween EC and ET off and then a few after ET as well - what a meanie - I know exactly how you feel because I was told I would have to take time off unpaid for mine.         
Back in a mo xxx


----------



## Malini

WW - My brat of a boss once made my colleague take time off to attend her gran's funeral bc the policy was time for 'immediate family only'.  Talk about how to kill motivation.  

That is insensitive. Gosh golly.  But get back on your cloud (woohoo for follies), and don't worry about that just yet.  I would say take holiday for the day of EC - if you have to - but really you should be able to go back to work the next day (this said by Ms Unemployed).  I did go to a festival the day after my first one and a party the night of my third EC.

Wow Kate, they really want you!  Congrats on being selected in this tough market.  You'll do brilliantly and once the housing market picks up again there should be more money in the coffers to pay you what you deserve.  I'll bet you'll make yourself invaluable, get another job for more money, and this lot will better it to keep you.  

Sweetpea - That's brilliant about your levels.

Anna -   I know what you mean about just not being in the zone to kick up a fuss.  I can't see how clexane or progesterone can harm you, so if you feel better get back on them until you're clearer.  May tomorrow be very special, please.  

Oh you holiday girls are making me jealous.  But Anne I know what it is to wish for a clear head and not such a BIG worry to take away with you.  You're not going for a year though and R&R will give you both the space to be in a better frame of mind to tackle the world when you return.

Best wishes to all our sunseekers.

There's more, there always is ... but I MUST battle the pile of paperwork on my desk.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

WW hun, that's not what you need is it. OK, so it's a "choice" in a way...but it's only  cos we've got no other bleeping choice    
Not sure if there are any Employment laws/rules that you can look up maybe?


Hi Mal & katherine xx


----------



## H&amp;P

WW - I think every company is different in relation to time off there are unfortunately no laws, my company allowed me time off for appointments and EC & ET but if I wanted any extra time I have to take it as holiday, but then they know that I work so much overtime at certain points of the month I think they would have been scared to not let me have time off for appointments. I was also fine the day after EC (the one bonus of not having many follies to drain I suppose), my ET was on a Saturday so didn't have to worry about that either (but I would have taken ET day and the day after as holiday if I had had to), on my first TX I asked about a month before starting what the policy was and they never replied, I tried to sign myself off sick for the 4 days after EC (including ET day) and they said I couldn't  ......

Malini - thanks for the link, wish I lived nearer to more shops, I would have been in the Aveda salon like a shot, I have boots and superdrug and that's it, so it's there or nowhere or I might wait until Saturday and go to lush in the City Centre as I know they sell henna colouring (or they used to) though I think it's a bit messy, don't work too hard


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - I think you'll be fine on the Sunday hun - I wonder how accurate those USB ones are!!!! I would be worried abot the wee dripping off the other end though - yuk!! Good luck with the hair dye - I do hope you      that colleague!!

Sammee           

       to both you lovely PUPO ladies.

Sweetpea - yoga was lovely thanks - I did loads - don't worry about having never done a pee stick - you've not missed much (apart from wasting loads of money!!) - apparently they can show two lines, but I've never found one that does!!!! How is your cousin getting on - does she have to have any scans at all?  

Anna SB      at your calm approach hun - any messing tomorrow, put the phone number on here and we'll give them hell, don't you worry.      

Anne -       

Kate - sounds like you had a great shop hun - good for you, you deserve it. 

LJ hun, really sorry to hear you've been anxious and panicky - is there anything we can do to put your mind at rest?  You are always looking out for us and it would be lovely to look after you. The last minute holiday sounds just what you need - hopefully it won't be too hot for you and your bump!     I am feeling a bit brighter thanks - long may it continue.  

Heapey -       hun - please don't let them get you down hun - they are talking out of their          Do you have your FSH level anywhere in your notes from Day 1/2 at all? I really know nothing about immunes, I'm afraid.

Malini hun - how are you and how is little Charlie doing - has he made a good recovery.     I love the idea of partying and festivals after EC!!!!

Back again later -      to everyone

**** sy xxxx

PS NIX - we're still waiting to hear how the handball went!!


----------



## Jumanji

Driver - if you go for something natural then steer clear of logona; I have no doubt from the smell of the stuff that it is 100% natural but it has the slight disadvantage of not actually making any difference to the colour of your hair!

WW -  that is outrageous!!  You are in hospital for a few hours because you have a medical reason - just like anyone else who attends hospital.  I cannot believe people can think of IVF as being "elective" - it's hardly something you would do if you could avoid it is it?  I agree with RC - see if your GP has a more appropriate view!

RC - I really am glad you feel a bit brighter!  I am doing ok thanks - I am seeing a hypnotherapist which sounds a bit "alternative" but which really  helps!

Malini - hello sweet one! 

Heapey - I am very sorry your appointment got you so down.  I know it sounds silly but i wonder if it is worth starting off any further consultations with a "speech" of your own stating that you know DE is an option and you are aware of it having a good chance of success but that you are here for a consultation on the best strategy with your own eggs at this stage and that if they are not willing to consider that before moving on to DE then you will go elsewhere.  Getting it off the table at the start and being proactive in setting the agenda might direct the consultation more and mean you feel a bit better.  

Anne g - hope you feel less panicky today!


----------



## AoC

Oh Anna SB, what a nightmare!  I hope you get an answer soon...        

Nah, not feminax+.  I'm on prescription for tranexamic acid, naproxyn (heavy-hitting NSAID), which I top up with paracetemol, and then another script for ranitidine, to counteract the stomach-lining-stripping effect of the naproxyn.  I have endo, and after years of being told to 'put up with it' ended up in A&E screaming last summer (god bless morphine) and was finally prescribed a combination that works for me.  It's fabulous, but it does make me woozy and sleepy, and I don't like to drive if I don't have to.  

When DH first went to pick up script, after we'd had to call out the emergency GP, the pharmacist said, "ah yes.  Ranitidine, tranexamic acid.... and something for a horse...."        

Hang on in there, Lainey!  I've known several people go through this, and their babies are PERFECT!  

WW!!!  That's BRILLIAAAAAAAAAAAAANT!!!!!!

Oooh, and Sweetpea, too - overachieving!  

Anne, sweetheart, you're going to have a lovely holiday, and then Jason will get a fab job.  It WILL happen, lovely.

Driver, FWIW, I wouldn't test.  Just my take.  

AOC    Off to bed.


----------



## Ourturn

LJ - why are you feeling anxious hun? Where are you off to in Spain? The sunshine will do you the world of good and its good for the the baby's growth too I have read! 

WW -    if I were you I would go back and say its a gynea procedure and you feel discriminated against and should be allowed a sick day or two for it. I am always v sore  the day after ec and work from home. My company give me time off for scans, ec/et, they are treated as normal 'hospital appointments' HOWEVER in this country its down to the employer. By law they have to allow you the time off for any ivf related appointment BUT they do not have to pay you for it..ie make up the time, take it as unpaid or paid leave. 

Malini - that is incredibly mean! 

Anna - wow...don't think you should be behind the wheel whilst on that lot! 

Katherine     I agree with LJ. I understand why this is a blow BUT as so many ladies here have prooved DE is not always a neccesity     Wish I could share my profiterols with you!  

Kate - you sound like a super shopper! Girl after my own heart! 

Driver - that looks brilliant

Anne & RC   

For all of us ladies with immune issues, someone on another site I vist posted this:

"went for my follow up appointment today at my local rmc unit. I am currently on steroid treatment for high count of nk cells which is believed to be the reason I have had two miscarriages. 
My consultant - Mr ******* is one of two in the country that have been researching nk cells - told me today they are thinking now of trialling Vitamin D3 otherwise known as Calcichew tablets because it seems that the D3 may have the same results as steroids in terms of calming down the overactive immune system  - so he has advised me to start taking it daily (and still continue with the pred treatment too). He said he is excited by the research so far that has shown positive results but they are not sure yet as to whether it may in the future be able to be used to replace the steroid treatment. 
So anyone with auto immune disorders - Jenn, Liz - you both spring to mind immediately (!) - it will do you no harm to add it to your rattling pill intake. You can get it in holland & barrett apparently. "

Intereting huh? 

Well I got my x2 digi tests and could not resist and did one straight away. Came up pregnant very quickly and the conception indicator says 2-3 weeks which I'm encouraged by as it was not fmu and on Saturday it said 1-2 weeks with FMU! Definately taking my meds again I think this beanie may be a fighter! Will be very interested to see what number my beta hcg is tomorrow

Ania x


----------



## Malini

Driver, they'll deliver Herbatint to your door! See here: http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/sect/Rhtnt.html

Not that I am overdoing my apology or anything ... okay enough from me 

Hi Anne 

For Katherine  Unsure about those tests but ARGC will take you if your FSH is in the region of 10/11. Other potential pitfalls are a very high E2 and cd1/2/3 progesterone but they won't stop you but make you do cycle bloods month after month until they get one they like. They'll want to do their own monitoring cycle anyway. They only really mention DE in terms of stats - you're likely to do this well in comparison to your chances with DE which are this ... Unless you bring then a donor, they don't do DE so it is not in their interest to advocate it and after meeting Mr T a few times I would say that it is fair that he relishes a difficult case and making it work.

RC - Thanks for asking after us. Charlie is a happy pup. He is currently snoring in front of his fan. His tummy upset is all gone and the stitches from his op are out and he recovered brilliantly. To say I love him would be an understatement. Yep, I always felt victorious after EC when they got eggies - alas once the fertilization calls came it changed for the worse. Love what you said about pee sticks that show two lines; I've never found one of those either 

Sweet dreams AOC. That's quite some cocktail.

Hi LJ. A surprise holiday, how nice.

M xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Rural Chick said:


> apparently they can show two lines, but I've never found one that does!!!!


I shouldn't laugh at that, but if we can't who can   we will need a RCI warning if your not careful lady. And ewwww to the dripping off the end of the USB.

A work colleague who knows about my IVF was having a conversation yesterday (there were 4 of us, 1 has had IVF in the past and now given up, one has PCOS and is still trying to lose weight before starting IVF, me and Julie who has an 8 yo daughter), the one who had had IVF but now stopped was complaining how much her stitches were hurting (she had a mole removed last week) and Julie pipes up with "you think that hurts you should try childbirth".........then went bright red when she realised what she had said and the whole room went really quiet.........I did bite my lip but was so tempted to just shout "would love to " 

LJ - I know someone else who is having hypnotherapy at the moment and they think it is really helping them, I was considering it to try to control my emotions as I seem to burst into tears with no provocation at the moment. Hope it is helping you, have a fab break away,

Wow there really are a lot of people going away next week. 

Every time I click post I get a message to say 2 more new posts.....

Malini - think I would like to look at a box of the herbatint as their colour guide online doesn't look very clear, now stop apologising I knew exactly what you meant to say.

Anna -    looking good    are you doing another in the morning?


----------



## Malini

Driver   I know what you mean.  I tried to buy you a box but then realised the only mental image I could dredge up was your wedding pic and your hair is up in that   I'm done now, don't worry.

Oh Anna.  This feels like L-L all over a again.        

And for L-L.  These bubs have made life too interesting for you and all of us.  We are thinking of you and   for them.  M xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Sobroody......     Sounds to me like you have a finicky female onboard that cant make up her mind, but girls are always tough little fighters so i have every faith in a happy outcome for you!!...
Im glad u tested and im pleased the result is good


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - so glad I made you laugh hun - it's hardly surprising that you're teary at the moment with everything going on - sounds like your colleagues are on a put foot in mouth week.     I think you should be going home with that embie of yours and snuggling up on the sofa.    

Anna SB -         for that little bub of yours - you'd better warn them that we don't want to wait too long for the results tomorrow and that they'd better be a lot quicker than last time - or else!!     

Malini hun - so please that Charlie is feeling better.   

LJ - I may well PM you about hypnotherapy when you (and then I) get back - I've often thought about it, but never got round to it.  

Heapey - those levels look great for the ARGC - and I think if you go with what LJ's suggested they won't say any more. When I went in December, even with my high FSH, it was only mentioned right at the end of the consult as a "oh and DE is another option".      

AOC - sleep well hun.  

WW - have you had your results yet hun?     

 sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Anna- This ikkle beanie IS a fighter. "hang in there little one "


----------



## Jumanji

Heapy - Your levels sound fine and I agree with RC.  When Kate went to her first clinic she was, admittedly told "only option DE" but at her second clinic she was clearly told to try a cycle, after which they could look at other options (including DE) if need be.  You are entiled to expect the same treatment.  It is also good to hear from Malini that ARGC don't do DE.  I have to say I think that is great cos, as Malini says, it will mean they have no interest in pushing you in that direction.  And giving the chance of success comparison shouldn't worry you.  Do remember that any woman over 30 probably has a statistically higher chance of success with DE from a woman in her 20s than with her own eggs!  But the vast, vast majority do not end up needing to use DE.

RC - happy to share hypno details with you; most things do not help my anxiety but I have to say this works. The only downer is that you have to do exercises and things at home to get the most from it!  

Malini - I am so glad Charlie is feeling better; doggies are very important aren't they?

SoBroody - I really think your little beanie is a fighter - I too will be very interested to see what your levels are tomorrow.  The digi test result improving has to be a good sign, especially since it was not FMU.  We are off to Almeria in Spain; not massively touristy but not toally out of the way either; just a few days relaxing.  It is due to be quite hot (highs of about 29) but I think that is manageable.  DP's "Viking" skin doesn't cope well in the heat so I hope he is ok!  

Driver - at least Julie had the grace to feel embarrassed about what she said; better than some of the total insensitivity which has been reported on this thread.

Sammee - hope the 2ww is going ok.

AnnaofC - sorry you have such nightmare AF; glad you finally have something which controls it!


----------



## shortie66

Anna OMG come on little beanie fight fight fight      Yayyyy told u it wasnt over till the fat sings and i aint got no intention of singing yet        Whoo hooooooo 

Heapey sorry u are feeling low sweetheart      Please dont give up yet hunny    

Driver       hun, u should have just poked her in the eye and had done with it   

**** y hey thats another thing we have in common i've never had 2 lines either, i did have an evaporation line once tho that was v confusing   

Wingwing    for ur nasty mean boss, put some laxatives in their tea or coffee see if they need any bl00dy time off  

Malini heya sweetie how you doing today hun?   

Lj please forgive me lj for i did sin buying the daily mail, but in my defence your honour i didnt actually read it, i  just ripped the 20% discount voucher out, spat on it stamped on it and chucked it in the bin.

Just cleared my wardrobe out, god i dont half buy some dodgy stuff    

Hi everyone i havent mentioned my blonde head has just gone blank


----------



## Rural Chick

Me again

Latest from lainey is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205553.555



lainey-lou said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Thanks for ur comments. Trust me, I was anything but calm. I went off and panicked and phoned dh and the hospital and then laid on the floor trying not to faint. I finished my post just as I was leaving.
> 
> I am so depressed to be stuck in hospital. The twins have had the steroids for their lungs and so should be ok now but they want to wait. Plus, I have been on the delivery suite with my own room and they want to move me onto the ward. Not looking forward to that. Had a scan today. Twin 2 is 3.5lb and twin 1 is just a smidge under 3lb (2.959 or something). They think their prognosis is good. They are both breech so I am looking at a cs but they have agreed to a general.
> 
> Sorry for the me post. Thank god I did bump pics the day before.
> 
> London - good luck with the wedding x
> 
> bb - hugs to u x
> 
> love to everyone else, especially tash and Kleri x
> 
> L x





lainey-lou said:


> eLlen - i am at the lister. Was due to be at qe11 but as they r early I need the special care facilities here. They want to wait til 35 weeks but I think these babies have other ideas - I am contracting every 5 minutes so they mAy come today
> 
> deedee - I hope I get my own room, ESP when I've had them. I just can't face the ward.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes and thanks ally for posting the update x


       for you Lainey and your little ones 
 sy xxxx

PS WW R U OK HUN?


----------



## purple72

Just Aquickie, Anna So B So excited for you hunny! hope test tomorrow show's 3+ for you!!

LJ, enjoy your surprise break and hunny, the anxiety is all part of the process, do what works for you hunny, which you are doing, and enjoy and hang on to all the good bits! How many weeks are you now?

Kate sweet pea, congrats on the job hunny! So pleased for you!

Sweetpea, GREAT LEVELS!!! Enjoy

Driver I know symptom spotting is par for the course on the 2ww but EVERYONE is very different and BFP's happen with V V different syptoms, LOTs of peeps get NO symptoms and fabulous BFP's! so stay positive and I think testing any thing after 14 days post EC is fine! That's what Lister do!

Lainey hunny, if you're reading this 32 weeks is good for twins, They give the steroids to mature the lungs and yes they work best after 24hrs and up to a week I think, then next week when you're hopefully bored stiff they will maybe repeat, lungs mature quite late in development as they are not needed in utero (placenta means lungs are bypassed and are infact filled with fluid ) but many little one's born at 32 weeks come out screaming! and in fact need minimal support.

The last thing to develop is the ability to suck whilst breathing and this can take up to 35/6 weeks to develop, mostly at 34 though, so if the little one's are born before then, sometimes they need a little help with feeding.

32 weeks is 8 weeks early (7 months)but in the medical world term is 36 weeks so the ideal is that, but your babies will come when they are ready and getting to 32 weeks means that the majority of the hard work is done. So well done you!

Anything your little one's need help with is on hand at the hospital and hopefully like LJ's sis Kate you can keep them warm for a little bit longer and then they will be home with you before you know it! In your arms, getting lots of love and cuddles from their clever mummy!

Love to all x

Ooh just seen update! Fab weights Lainey they will be FINE xxxx

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Yayyy purps we have missed u sooooooooooo much hunny        

Oooo **** y u should be a private detective hun      

C'mon lainey hold on hunny


----------



## Rural Chick

slycett said:


> Oooo  y u should be a private detective hun


Who loves ya baby? I've got a lovely raincoat and a big bushty tache from the DHEA!!!!!! Oh, and I really come from Belgium, like to wear a deer stalker and smoke a pipe!!!!!!         

Have been looking on that thread JIC!!! Their bumps are WELL IMPRESSIVE!!!!

**** sy xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

**** y - hopefully it'll be all our turn soon hunny


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate -  Let's hope so hun xxxx
Am now watching Grease on film 4  - I loooooove it sooooooooooooooo much       
 sy xxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Evening everyone, hope you are all ok?

Have been reading but have no hope of keeping up so sorry if I miss anyone, I am thinking of you all 

Slycett, congrats on the job, fab news!  And what a great opportunity to buy some new clothes, even better  

Littlejenny, I hope you are looking after yourself ok?  I think you look after everyone else in your life and need to make sure YOU are ok!  Mabe having a massage might help relax you a little?  

Kate, wow, fingers crossed for you!!  Something is going on there, that's for sure! x

WingWIng, that is fantastic news, well done on your fab follies!  You must be so pleased.  Keep them nice and warm and growing well x  Don't worry about your boss - can't you have 'terrible stomach cramps' between ec and et - perfectly possible and could be the best excuse to stay home?

Driver, sending you lots of    for your little embie tonight.

Heapey, sorry you are feeling down about the de speech - I agree with the girls here that is is far too early to be giving you that speech, your eggs aren't fried yet!  Hang in there x

Hi everyone, sorry for terrible personals, just seem to be very tired.  I think it's the waiting!  I still don't have the preg symptoms I had before but I can't believe it's all finished, keep thinking of that little heart beating.  Roll on Saturday, so I can get some answers   

Take care all
x


----------



## Ourturn

Coco - hang on in there.   Do you have another scan booked? 

RC - have not watched grease for years! Love it! 

Kate, Purps  

We are watching series 1 of the inbetweeners...incredibly funny. 

Looks like I spoke too soon, found some small brown spots in my panty liner a couple of hours ago   Nothing  since though. Lower back really aching. 
Is it tomorrow afternoon? 

Night all

x


----------



## Donkey

A lot more positive today..hurray!!!

Anna      sounds a real fighter.  I'm definitely going to get some D3!!! 

WW looking good for you too  

Driver, try not to go   we are all   your little embies stick.

LJ sorry you're feeling a little fragile.  You're always so calm.    DH's mum has a place in Almeria, a little village called bedar. It's really nice and lovely weather at this time of year.  Try and relax and enjoy it.  

Tracey - hope you're ok    Haven't heard from you in a while.

DH is very appreciative of all your good wishes. (So am I!)  Driver he's in telecoms and has just done all his health and safety exams too.

I had a zoladex injection this week (it shuts down your body and puts it into menopause).  I have to have 3 of them and when the last one wears off at the end of nov/ dec I will start my NHS go at Bourn Hall.  I'm also off to see gorgy next week to analyse my results.  I have rather high NK cells 26.5% and I think I need LIT and IVIG plus steriods etc, but he will tell me on thurs.  
I've been caught unawares by AF - it must be the zoladex and all the hormone changes.  However this is the best and healthiest period I can remember - (sorry tmi) full flow of bright red blood and yes I need paracetamol but I don;t have a migraine, I can walk and eat and I'm human.  I think it mught be the agnus castus that I have been taking for endo  Any ideas??

Right, tea and a kit kat...xx


----------



## shortie66

Donkey      sweetheart my friend has had the zoladex inj for her endo said it brought her af on too. Luckily for her she had her family 8 years ago before even knowing about endo. Good luck for ur upcoming cycle sweetheart and make sure u enjoy that kit kat    

Annasob wish i could fast forward the clock for u sweetheart      Thinking of u so much    

Coco kate/slycett is the same person hun     Good luck for saturday sweetheart, hope u will be able to pop on and update us is u get a chance        

Well af pains have now gone    Really havent got a clue anymore i only know it is doing my bl00dy head now and i just want the beatch to turn up now if she's going to


----------



## Coco Ruby

oops - I knew I'd get it wrong - doh!


----------



## mag108

hi everyone
I have tried on the personals and got so far...

Anna: I get what you mean hun, being in the same position.  My next hcg is wednesday next week... I could have rang and badgered for another hcg, everytime I call it's someone different and I  have to recount the story each time....and the story is upsetting. I hate going to EPU anyway so no way I am going there without there being screaming blood/pain.
So I have decided to try put it to the back of my mind. I know that hcg levels can stay up after m/c but havent found anything to suggest that the continue to go up...SO it's all very confusing eh. Wishing you well with it all. Thanks for the immunes tip...there will be a big run on calcichew now  


Anne: Thats so understandable, its very diff when one of you is out of work...but this is a hol and you both so so deserve it.. and it will help both of you enormously if you manage to rrrrrrrrelax and nnnnnnnnnjoy!

Sending Lainey xxxxmuchos luvos...Hope laineys babys are ok   

Sweetpea - Fab levels hun! 

Wingwing That is fantastic news   ! RE Time off: I must admit I tried to keep it all as quiet as possible cos I couldnt deal with the 'party line' but then I work for a council....I didnt use any holiday time, I took any time off sick....(I know for m/c that is deemed as maternity and any time off cant be sick time off as it's maternity)

Cocoruby: Have my fingers crossed for you hun that everything is good and will be good for you on Sat   it's such a wait/worry....

Donkey: Glad things are looking up!

Driver: hope ur still getting loads of rest and doing ok

LJ: lovely to hear from you....Hope you are getting to rest? ANd hols, thats a great plan!

An uneventful day as in no hcg results or clinic visits....Feel v tired. Tried to shop for a top for a big nite out next week and found the whole thing very very trippy (but then I feel so old shopping these days....so much YUFF stuff, back to the 80's shoulder pads and flourescent colours...yikes....But I did pop into Hotel chocloate and buy myself a treat given that DH didnt manage it!

Decided to have a v low key weekend. Try and rest and treat myself as though I am preg. as thats what the results say...May do a digi test on Sat morning... Busy at work and an easier day today.

xxto Kate, Heapey, RC, Pix, Purps, Nix, Sam33. Sammee, Ally, AnnofC, Malini, Beachy, Mir and everyone else


----------



## H&amp;P

Mag - I am so looking forward to DH opening his birthday presents tomorrow, can't wait to share his Hotel Chocolat present with him (he better share, he is a bit of a Joey (from friends) when it comes to chocolate ), do you think 6:30 am is too early for chocolate as he is on nights and we are doing his presents when he gets home in the morning and before I go to work  I still have everything crossed for you   



LittleJenny said:


> Driver - at least Julie had the grace to feel embarrassed about what she said; better than some of the total insensitivity which has been reported on this thread.


Have I missed something? I hope someone would tell me if I ever put my foot in it and said something insensitive.

Well I nipped to the shops on the way home and bought:-
Clipper decaf cofee (organic and decaffeinated using no chemicals), wrapping paper, double cream and had my eyebrows waxed, hows that for a bizarre shopping bag, and no hair dye....decided I didn't have time to do it and DH told me I couldn't as it involved too much bending over and stuff , he will do it for me at the weekend if I want him to....how sweet....



slycett said:


> Well af pains have now gone  Really havent got a clue anymore i only know it is doing my bl00dy head now and i just want the beatch to turn up now if she's going to


Bet you wish you'd bought a test while you were out now  R U tempted yet?

Love to all, got to go and do my relaxation CD now, nearly fell asleep during it last night.


----------



## Pixie75

Evening girls,

I'm so behind so won't even pretend that I know what's going on!   Sorry  

Absolutely exhausted, stressed and f'ed off with everything about work!   I so could have walked out today but I'm trying my best to leave in good terms. I've heard from the other place today, the owner emailed me to say she was in NY but will call me tomorrow so fingers crossed she's got something good to offer!

We are off on hols on Sunday - really can't wait! Not sure if I've told you but the website we've used to book our hotel has made a mistake and charged us a ridiculusly low fee for a week's half board holiday and then emailed us to say they've made a mistake, it should have been more than double what they've charged us but since it was their mistake they'll accept our booking!!    Thanks for paying my immunes bill!!  

Made an appointment to see Dr Gorgy on 2nd October, hope he has something good to suggest.

Off to bed now, sorry for being a s.hitty FF'er these days, I have no time to read/post but I'm thinking of you all.

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Pix -  , hope the phone calls brings all you wish for  , another PR girl going on holiday next week, it really is going to be quiet on here  , there are no sh1tty PR girls as I have been told, we are all there for each other, just sometimes we are only there in spirit and love but can't be here in body (after all we have to earn the moeny to pay for the bl00dy IF stuff  ) Fab news about the holiday c0ck up, will make the holiday even nicer knowing you have got a fantastic bargain. Where r u off to? Please let us know the phone call outcome even if it's just a one liner before you jet off.  

Anna (SB) - you peed on a stick yet this morning?    

Heapey - have a lovely time in London and I have evrything crossed for your visit to ARGC.  

We have just done DH's birthday present opening and now he has gone off to bed (and I am working from home), boobed a bit on one of the presents I bought him, I have bought the exact same shirt he bought a few weeks ago (in my defence your honor he hasn't worn it yet so how was I supposed to remember) the annoying thing is I picked 2 out and would have been fine if I had bought the other one   so will be off back to cahnge that this afternoon. And his comment when he saw the chocolate was "yummy this doesn't look like sharing chocolate" think I might just scoff the lot while he's in bed


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

My last day of freedom approaches and i intend to enjoy it     

Driver - hmmm dont know whether im tempted or not   Got af pains again now and just dont know what to do, even scott says i oughta think about doing one   If no af 2moz i will buy one and do it on sunday        to ur dh, bugger about the shirt, tho i am quite impressed u have a dh whos buys his own clothers as mine can only manage to buy trainers   

Pixie oo hun you do need a holiday make sure you have a good time with loads of sex sex and sex      Wooohooo tho good luck with that job sweetie   hope it turns up trumps for you    

Heapey best of luck for monday sweetheart just dont give up hunny   

Mags       sweetheart,        for the test on saturday   

Wingwing do u have a scan today hun?  If so       wingwinging its way to you   

Someone else has a scan today im sure, but cant remember who  so loads of       to everyone scanning stimming and waiting

Morning **** y anne purps malini donks lj annasob aoc nix beachy ally sammeee coco hunyb  and everyone else.

Gotta put rubbish out told old moo moo chops for his walk wash my hair sign on sign offf go to new job take a birthday round and then tidy the house   god im gonna be knackered later


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - if DH was like that with chocolate we would have divorced by now! I have a box of Hotel C truffles in the fridge which I haven't opened yet...very unlike me!

Donks - down regging is horrible, but good news re the healthy AF

Pix - brilliant news re the holiday, you are due some. Good luck with the call, hope you get a great offer! 

LJ - Almeira sounds lovely.

Kate, Anne  

Morning everyone 

Not as hopeful today. The conception indicator still said 2-3 weeks, though the pregnant bit came up nearly straight away and the conception bit didn't take long to come up. More light brown discharge this am when whiping. Lower back ache is quite bad and have pulling pains across my lower tummy. The light brown stuff is exactly what I had at this stage with pg no4. It came and went from 5 weeks, we saw a hb at 6w+3 but lost the hb 3 days later. 

Need to shower, pick up mother and get to the hospital. Going to tell her the stimming stage of ivf has been delayed by a couple of weeks which is why we're off on a last minute holiday. Don't want her to worry or get her hopes up (she's bipolar and doesn't cope with stress, but has been on an even keel for the past few years thanks to the right comination of meds) 

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

Kate - how are you going to fit in working full time  

Anna (SB) - Just deleted what I wrote as seen your post, still sending you all the     in the world. Thnaks for the comment re the photos on ** (just popped up in my inbox as I was typing)

I think LW has a scan today  in Cyprus   but not 100% sure, I can't keep up we seem to have gone from nobody cycling for a while to quite a few of us all at the same time.

So I will send    &    &   to everyone thats needs it today.


----------



## Züri

Hi again girls

Thanks for the info re pregnancy dates and Lainey, I hope she can hang on a couple of weeks then but it's greet to know that 32 weeks for her with twins isn't too early - i think it just shocked me as she only seems to have been pregnant 2 minutes (in my mind) this year has flown!

Driver wishing you lots of luck for your result, i'll try and check in whilst away for news   

Anna wow what a rollercoaster! I am hoping your beanie is a survivor, it certainly sounds like  little fighter in there!   

Anne hope you have a lovely time in egypt (wish i were jetting off somewhere guaranteed hot!) sorry you are feeling anxious re Jasons job xx   

Pix have a lovely holiday - where are you off?  

WW - thats awful re your boss! i think sod it take the time regardless then try and fight for the time off as medical reasons and not holiday! outrageous!  

Kate have I missed something? are you late?      

LJ - hope you have a great holiday - sorry you are feeling anxious, horrible feelings    

LW wishing you lots of luck, are you in cyprus now?   

Mags hope you have good news next week, what a rolercoaster you are on too!   

Hi Purps thanks for your detailed explanation re Laineys weeks/twins etc… i really do have no idea! How are you doing? have you been on hols? where did you go?  

RC thanks for asking about my dad, he finally came home last night 1 day short of being in there for 3 weeks! i was out with friends but he called me which was sweet as i hadn't been able to speak to him the whole time he has been in hospital, he sounded weak but happy to be home. How's your mum doing? Have they found out where the cancer is yet? I do hope it all works out Ok for you all xx   

Oooh just read Laineys posts over on the other thread so i wonder if they have arrived? wow!   

Oh for those asking I'm off down to Lake Como for a week with my Aunt and Uncle (they're really good fun Aunt and Uncle not typical  ) anyway it's only about 3 and a half hours from here so for us it's a cheap holiday - got a lovely apartment by the lake and looking forward to it, downside is the weather isn't looking too good - its wet and miserable here so it is similar down there although a bit warmer! do some good weather dances for me girls

anyway best go and start packing the car up etc….

x


----------



## H&amp;P

Zuri - have a fab holiday, I hear Lake Como is exceptionally beautiful, really pleased you got to speak to your Dad and that he is now at home recovering.  Hope the sun comes out to play for you


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

last day in the officve and already rushed off my size 2s  

Anna-    


Pix- Sorry you're fffd off hun, but what a result on the hols        

Lainey- Hope you're ok hun  

Z- Have a brill holiday  

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Oooh it's spookily quite on here today an hour and a half with no posts is that some kind of record. Have you all gone on your jolidays already?

Anne -  , do you go on Monday? Started packing yet? Hope you don't have too stressful a day at work, you should be on wind-down.... Are you off for 1 or 2 weeks (I think it's 2 but I am doubting myself)

I have just made DH a pecan pie (well it's in the oven) do you think I can class that as working from home? The smell is making my tummy rumble....  It is the first time I have baked in about 10 years, well my Mum is so good at it and does it so often I don't normally need to as she brings something every time she comes round or if she knows we are calling in to see her she will have baked before we get there. Not convinced it will be any good, messed up the pastry....


----------



## Jumanji

Driver - sorry if I wasn’t clear and OF COURSE you haven't said anything wrong; it is my fault .  I was just referring to your story about Julie who made some comment about the pain of childbirth in front of you and another who had been through IVF and then went bright red.  I just thought at least she went bright red!  Some ladies here seem to have had that kind of comment made by people who seriously think it is innocuous or even helpful!! I was just saying it was good Julie wasn't like this.  Hope I didn't upset you!!    With symptoms all Kate had was on off AF pains and nothing else - but that is her. As Purple says, some women have nothing and some have everything under the sun. It really isn't a reliable indicator!  Hope DH has a great birthday!  The pecan pie sounds wonderful - I am no baker!

Mag - I am so sorry you are in ths limbo and I think you are coping marvellously; we are all rooting for you.  I have to say I have never heard of HCG levels rising after a m/c. You could have had a vanishing twin or something. My grandmother had a vanishing triplet and thought all was lost but ended up having twins!  Maybe try a digi tomorrow as you suggest and keep going.    

SoBroodyAnna - do remember that a little spotting is very common so all may not be lost whatever your past history.  I had a little brown spotting early on with Junior and naturally assumed it was another m/c because I had had one before.  But it wasn't.  And "pulling pains" are how a lot of women describe those initial stretchy feelings.  Please hang in there and take care; I hope it goes well today.    You are so thoughtful to consider your mother's health in all of this. 

Heapey - best of luck on Monday; from what I know the ARGC may be strict on FSH but apart from that it relishes more challenging cases so hopefully it will prove more positive.  And I would still think about setting the agenda yourself.  You should not have to put up with getting the DE speech before they have even treated you based on a single hormone result.   Bear in mind that AMH is still a very new test and the fact that your FSH is good is a postive sign.  It seems from what Mailini says that ARGC really look in a lot of detail at a range of hormones so hopefully they won't just hone in on your AMH at the exclusion of all else. 

Pixie - fingers crossed re the job today!! I am sorry you are so exhausted and stressed but really pleased you have a holiday planned! Enjoy youself. Where are you off to?

Kate - enjoy your last day of freedom!  I think you can be forgiven for buying the Daily Mail since you didn't read it!  Has AF arrived?  If not I really think it might be time to test!

CocoRuby - don't worry about symptoms; all you can do is hang on in there until tomorrow. We are all   your beanie is a fighter!     

Purple - it is so great to have you back!!  I do hope Lainey gets to read what you say. It was all so helpful when my sister's twins were born. At the time I thought 34 weeks was really, really early and that just under 4lbs was really, really light.  But I was so wrong and you were so reassuring.   

LW - good luck today since I believe you have a scan. 

RC - any news on your mum?  I hope you are doing ok today!  Thanks so much for posting about Lainey. 

Zuri - I'll try a few weather dances for you!  I have heard lake Como is beautiful.

Anne - last day before hols!  Woo hoo! 

WW - hope you are doing ok today and still pleased with your fab follies!  I am still mad about your boss.  I hate it so much when IVF is portrayed as a lifestyle choice! 

Sweetpea - hope you are ok today; sounds like things are going really well!

Donkey - thanks for the information on Almeria.  It does look nice at this time of year - I am looking forward to it!  I am glad you are seeing Dr. Gorgy soon.  

Mailini - how are you and Charlie today? It is such a shame he can't come to the Christmas party - I'd love to meet him!  Have you tackled that nasty pile of paperwork?  

Nix - how was handball?

Lainey - if you are reading then hang in there! 

HunyB - has AF arrived yet?  Did you ask your clinic if d/r could have had an impact?

love to Ally, Almond, Steph, Fishface, Miranda, LauraB, Beachy, Sam, Sammee, Missy, AnnaofC, Jerseyspuds, Nikki  and anyone else I have missed.

Feeling less anxious today and looking forward to holiday.  I spoke to Kate last night - she and her DH both have job issues right now but she wasn't down about it.  I have a theory that battling through IF gives you a very good sense of proportion on what is really important so you don't stress about what is, in reality, unimportant, so much.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

           to AnnaSB, WW, LW and Sweetpea today.      

Purple - thanks for that info about the twins, it was really helpful.  

Lainey        

Coco          for tomorrow hun.   

        to our PUPO ladies Driver and Sammee.

Donkey and Mag      ^hugme

 to Driver's DH, although   about it not being sharing chocolate!!! Your pecan pie sounds lovely - is it one for sharing!!!! Don't forget if you do the washing up then that's more work from home!!!! And then you'll have to put everything away, more work!!!  

Heapey - glad you're feeling a bit more positive hun. Have a lovely time in London and send my love to the ARGC!!    

AOC - have a lovely holiday in Scotland - hopefully those pills are still doing the business for you.   

Zuri - great news about your Dad - so glad you got to speak to him last night. Hope you have a lovely holiday too and well done on that extra pound - it always gets harder towards the end, I find.  

LJ - hope you're OK hun and that you have a lovely time in Spain.   

Pix           for the phone call today.    Well done for appointment with Dr. G as well.

Anne - not long now - I do hope you and Jas manage to chill out and not worry - you so deserve this.     

Beachy - hope you had a lovely day with the LO yesterday.  

HunyB - hope the DRing is still OK hun.   

Kate hun - I can't believe you haven't tested yet - I really hope this is your time       Does Lewis know what you call him (I presume it's Lewis and not Scottie who is Moo Moo Chops!) Hope evrything goes well today at the new job place.    

      to Ally, Almond, Fishy, Jersey, Laura, Likas, Malini, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Nix, Popsi, Sam, Steph, Swinny, Tamelia, Tracey and all the lovely PR Team.   

LJ and Zuri - thanks for asking about my Mum. She went to see the oncologist on Wednesday armed with the questions I gave her having spoken to my GP on Tuesday - she has now been told it is likely to be breast cancer and she has been started on tamoxifem - at last. She is still having a scan next week to see if they can find any primaries in the gut/kidneys/ovaries, but from what my GP said, I guess it is breast. Apparently my step-dad has gone to pieces, which is not particularly helpful, my aunt, who also lives on the IOW and is a nurse upset her by telling her about one of her friends who went through breast cancer, and Mum doesn't want to tell my brother too much as his first wife died of MS, so she doesn't want him to be upset. So it's left to me to support her through this at the moment which is fine while I'm here, but will need to think about what to do when I'm in Turkey as she doesn't know anything about any of my IF txs!! At least I've got a week to try and sort something out.     

It's Friday !!!!!

Lots of love

**** sy xxx


----------



## Little Me

LJ- have a lovely hols too hun 

AM- Yep, 2 weeks love, I go Tuesday morning but having a day off on Monday. Not even got my cases out yet but I have all weekend pretty much to pack. Tomorrow I am going for a well overdue bikini wax OUCH! and then Holly to the vets and not much more on really which I'm really glad about.
Got all my toiletries last month so no need to even go shopping  

thanks  y- yep, feeling good and relaxed today hun


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - I have half black eyes (well not quite black, but more like burn marks) from my eyebrow wax yesterday, thought it stung a bit when she put the aftercare cream on, my DH looked at me this morning and just went Owww, wouldn't dare have anything more sensitive waxed


----------



## Rural Chick

I'm with you on that one Driver!!!!
As soon as I read Anne's post, I though "Oh, it's about time we had another lady garden chat!!". There must be quite a lot of pre holiday pruning going on at the moment!!!!
Anne and LJ so glad you're both feeling less anxious today.   
**** sy xxx


----------



## Malini

Driver - If your pie contains pecans, sugar, and pastry then it will be perfect - I'd eat the crumbles.  Dh and I can't eat pecan pie without doing terrible Billy Crystal impressions - perfect birthday cake!!!  Work, schmork I say - you work so hard as acknowledged by that email.  Take this time and don't sweat it - they've had their chunk of you and more.  Hope your dh has a lovely bday when he wakes. 

WW - I have sorted it...take it as holiday and then call in sick spuriously whenever you feel like it and claim it back.  If they won't help you...then you can't be blamed for helping yourself.   Hope you're doing ok.  This is a VERY emotional time.

Kate aka Ms Whirlwind - Enjoy your last day of freedom.  That new job better give you the Friday of the PR party off or I'll have to phone in sick for you too.   I had a day like your everyday y'day - got so much done that I had to smile at myself.

Holiday ladies - Anne, Zuri, LJ and Pixie this week is it?  And then who next?  Can't keep up.  I know Anna is soon too and maybe Beachy.     May the sun shine, troubles fade and lots of jolly times be had all round.  Good luck getting everything done before you go - stressful!

For Mag   and Anna    I hope there is something AMAZING for you both very soon on the other side of the  

AnnaSB - You're a special daughter what with that amazing party you threw for her and now your careful consideration of her health and feelings.  I hope you have a lovely day together.

LJ - I'd love to bring Charlie to the party too but he's a boy so he can't come; dh is threatening to take him to the football, pub and for a round of golf bc that's his ideal boys' wknd.  We will have picnic in the summer to welcome your baby and bring furry friends along, how's that?  He LOVES babies.  The paperwork is mostly conquered.  There are a few chores I am avoiding for some reason but I'll get to those soon.

RC - So pleased there is some movement on your mum's health.  It sounds like you carry quite a lot of the worry for her on your own and it doesn't surprise me that you are having a tough time.  Do you have an aunt or another relative that can lighten the load when you're in Turkey?

AOC - You awake?  Just checking bc that cocktail would send me to sleep for at least a week.  Maybe you are our Sleeping Beauty? I am on my 4th cup of coffee this morning - indulgent or what!!!

Katherine - Good Luck for Monday.  The ARGC is disorganised, chaotic and in some respects you leave your dignity at the door - not at all a posh clinic and there is no room for privacy.  That being said, the nurses are lovely and Julie particularly is an angel sent down to protect us. Rachel is one of the front desk team and is KIND!  They'll send you for bloods around the corner and the people who work there are sweet and take blood so softly and considerately - quite something. Mr T and co give AMH some notice but not nearly as much as they do your whole hormone picture.  I've had two cycles there and know the ropes (drugs v. expensive but can assist you to get round that) and have learned a few other things - like the value of a good book and a lot of PATIENCE.  And if you don't like digestives take your own treats for after EC.  Will be thinking of you.

I've run out of steam but two of these   for all of YOU.  So you know I am walking many, many miles tonight to raise money for Maggie's.  My BELOVED cousin/g-dmother died last year of cervical cancer.  I miss her everyday.  So it is going to be emotional but we (team of 5) have raised over £2000 already and there is more coming in so I feel like I am doing something and she would be proud of me.

M xx


----------



## Little Me

got to be honest with you all........... I think I'm gonna have to snip "it" first tonight to reduce the length and the pain.
It looks like Billy connollys beard      

Hi Mal


----------



## Rural Chick




----------



## H&amp;P

**** y - I last trimmed my lady garden for my ET, DH always laughs when I have to have a bath and defuzz the night before every appointment, I think I am less hairy during TX than at any other time...   When do you fly to Turkey?   for your Mum, we are here if you need us  

Anne - I never pack until the day before (so don't know why I am asking you if you have finished I wouldn't have even thought about it yet  ), ewww you better get that beard sorted as you must be due to be OV'ing on your hols (it's scary how we get know each others cycles) and you don't want to scare Jason away.

Malini - I like your advise to WW, I am going to do the same at some point claim a sicky when I just feel like a days rest if I have had to use holiday for TX rest and recuperation. Can we sponsor you?

I have lost track of who's on holiday next week and the week after I think there seems to be about 10 of you all about to jet off and leave me behind......maybe it would be easier to do a whose not going on holiday poll  

Not sure if I should go and wake DH up, he doesn't like to sleep in on his last night shift or he won't want to go to bed tonight....I'm sure he normally gets up about 11:30 but then I'm not normally here so who knows.


----------



## Han72

Hi all

So much to catch up on!

Dinna - I have EVERYTHING crossed for you honey        

Kate - pretty please, do the test hon!  At least if it's neg you'll KNOW and if it's pos  you'll be able to stock up on all the support meds and all the rest of it.  It's really difficult for me to put myself properly in your shoes (and not only cos my feet are about 10 times the size of yours! ) cos it really would be a miracle given that I have no tubes  but hon, surely being in limbo like this is just torturing yourself?  Would it really not be better to just get it over with and know one way or another?  Gawd, I really hope that doesn't sound totally insensitive! 

Driver - not sure what you decided re testing early in the end but I understand that HCG is matabolised at an average rate of 1000iu/day. But this is only an average so of course you might process it much more quickly or slowly. Personally I would test daily with FMU starting asap, at least then you can see when the jab leaves your system and you know for sure that WHEN you start seeing positives again then it's a true BFP!  I think someone else suggested that but the only thing is, I wouldn't use te cheap sticks, I'd use FR... what's the point in testing early if you're not going to use a reliable brand that detects the lowest levels?  However I did like that USB test thing!  I think I may well invest for my next attempt!  

 to your DH!  Sorry your pastry went wrong tho mate! I have to say I buy the stuff now, can't be **** d to muck about with making the stuff any more!

Z - glad to hear your daddy's back home again, bless him!  Enjoy your holibobs hon!

Pix - same to you babes and congrats on getting a bargain!

WW - WOOHOO congrats on the follies babes!  On the other hand, I think your boss is being a ****!  I would start making noises about discrimination and get yourself signed off.  In my personal opinion, you didn't have to tell him why you were going into hossie, you told him out of common courtesy, and he should have responded in the same manner! Elective surgery indeed!!! 

Heapey - doner, schmoner!  Good luck at the ARGC! With your record and what I know of the ARGC I think it's highly unlikely that the words DE will even be uttered in that room unless you say it yourself!  I reckon they'll suggest immune testing. It's expensive and it means waiting aaaages before you can actually do your cycle but they're not the best in the country for nuffink    

Anne - hope it's not too manic in the office there love!  Enjoy your hols babes, and sorry you had a bit of a down moment there  Chick, I'm sure things are gonna work out for Jas jobwise     

**** sy - any news on your mama hon?  I admire your exercise regime (even if you do cheat a little bit from time to time, who cares?! It's all about staying motivated innit!)

Re the hair-dye, you wanna larf? (This one's specially for you Drives!!!) I decided I wanted to go blonde the other day (Why?? WHY   - I think I had a moment of madness brought on by the fact that I chopped my hair off and now can't change the style every 5 mins like I used to) anyway I ignored the bit on the pack that says if your natural colour is black then you need to bleach it first  .  Well as a result I now have....  wait for it..... orange hair      I look a bit like this now    Oh well, at least Zita would be pleased, orange being the colour of fertility and all that!     

PS oh RC hon I see you've posted in the meantime re your mum      sweetie, I  the tamoxifen does the job.  Can you have a chat with your step-dad? Bit of a pep-talk maybe, he's gonna have to step up to the plate here hon, it's not all on you!   

Aww anuvver 5 msgs posted since I started this PS, I give up and I'm gonna post now, apols to all I've missed!
xxx


----------



## Malini

Driver - Take the pie out of the oven and wonder around the bedroom with it - that'll be a sure fire test!

I didn't intend to make any of you part with your precious cash (IF is a FINANCIAL burden) when I mentioned my walk, but if anyone wants to then, here's our link:

http://www.justgiving.com/BrooksiesTeam/

It is a worthy cause but not more so than your own dreams. I am not athletic, don't like pain and am a bit anxious about it all.

Hehehe - lady garden talk. I'll bet there hasn't been a part of this thread that hasn't had one chat on this v. important subject. Maybe threading your eyebrows would be less painful Driver?

Hiya Nix. Lovin' the orange hair - that's the spirit. I bought orange underwear y'day - do you figure that'll send the message?

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver  - I'm exactly the same - DDH wants to know why he has to put up with "sprouty" and yet I trim her for all these other men!!! Mind you, having lost the weight, I have to admit it is nice to be able to see her to do the pruning now!!!
I'm flying off next Sunday 27th, but have WIFI in the hostel and so hope to be able to keep posting, especially as I'll be out there on my todd. I shall be in the air when you test, so will be logging on as soon as I can to hear your good news!!!
I would be inclined to wake DH up with a coffee and a pice of pecan pie - he can't be cross then, can he?

Malini - good luck with the walk hun - is there a link we can have? 

Nix - we are all dying (sorry, perhaps not the best choice of word!!    ) to know about the handball - how did it go.
I will be having a chat with step dad when I see him on Saturday.
**** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini said:


> It is a worthy cause but not more so than your own dreams. I am not athletic, don't like pain and am a bit anxious about it all.


consider yourself sponsored, hope you enjoy it and it isn't too painful.


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies

just popping in quickly to say have a FANTASTIC holiday to Anne, Pix, LJ, Beachy, Anna, Zuri.. oh i am sure there are more too  , have a great great time ladies and get very pi$$ed .. except for you LJ and Anna  

malini.. i will sponsor you in a min via paypal if that is ok i can see it accepts the link, my mum is a survivor of that illness (so thankful to have her) xxx well done you xx

Nix.. i did that with my hair before     when i went to hairdressers to sort it out as it was soooo bad she told me there was a chance it could turn green on dying it back     thankfully it didnt lol xx 

love to you all .. got to dash have a day off today been for blood tests as not feeling 100% at moment, so gonna put the washing on the line now as its a fab day here xxxxx

see ya laters girilies xx thinking of you all


----------



## Malini

Thank you Driver.  That is EXCEPTIONALLY kind!!!  Really appreciate your reassurances.

And to you Popsi, I am so pleased your mum beat it and will be here to meet her grandchildren.  Hope the blood test wooziness passes - you need treats to get your blood sugar back. Thank you to you too.

My cousin didn't have kids and I am sure I have moaned about this before but when I tell the story people always respond, "Oh that's good." and I come really, really close to murder.  Her dh is now on his own and I am sure a child would have helped him hold onto the reality of his gorgeous wife (only 45 when she left us).  It has made me very, very careful about the silver linings I used to try to find for people when they were going through bad stuff.  I am learning the poignancy and truth of the teenage adage, "That sucks."

M xxx


----------



## popsi

malani .. i have donated but for some reason it did not save my lovely message to you all and just says annonymous !! (computers and me sometimes LOL !) xx .. just wished you all the luck in the world for such a fantastic cause xxx


----------



## Malini

Thank you Popsi!!  Don't worry, I felt your good wishes and have just had a flood of emails from the other members (my dh is one) to say we've gone over our 2000 personal target (1500 was the charity's target).  We're thrilled.  It is such an evil disease and has touched us all - taken the mum of one of our walkers and so on.  Like Nix has said I'll take you all with me and that's encouragement in spades  M xxx


----------



## popsi

Yes i noticed it went over the £2k mark !!! amazing work WELL DONE ! xxx my message is there now lol .. you will do really well, your cousin will give you all the strength to do it, and when you have finished it please raise a glass to her memory with a smile on all your faces xxxx


----------



## AoC

I'm awake.  Just.  I had a meeting up in the Pennines this morning, but luckily was in my more awake phase, so could cope with the winding mountain road!  I quite enjoyed myself and do believe I left a bit of tyre rubber on the second hairpin... ggg

On the downhill slope of A/F now.  Eating lots of spinach and taking lots of rest.          Looking forward to Sat night which will be a) first night of hol and b) first night after a/f I don't have to get up twice in the middle of the night to take meds.  I ALWAYS love that night.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Pops n Nix     

Hi AOC


----------



## Little Me

Girls...has anyone heard from Tracey?


----------



## Rural Chick

Private detective **** sy springs into action!!!!!


traceymohair said:


> Fantastic news Julie.
> 
> I am thinking of ringing CRM today to see if I can get my money back and come off the list. I don't want to be doing this in 6 months. I was hoping for a match in 2 like last time. I had mentally thought I would be pg or not by xmas.
> 
> Sorry for no personals, I am at work and will be in trouble


on this thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200196.msg3287661#msg3287661

      for AnnaSB, WW, LW and Sweetpea

**** sy xxx


----------



## hunyb

AOC - glad to hear about downhill slope of A/F! 

Can't keep up with everyone who is going on holiday...there's so many of you!  just to say have a fabulous time and bring us all back a stick of rock! 

Nix - I too have dyed my hair orange b4.  unfortunately I had natural root growth so they went a lovely shade of giner and the rest went varying degrees of orange.  It was ridiculous!

Driver/RC/anne G  - I did a quick 'short back and sides' on said lady garden this morning for my scan and when DH saw me in the bathroom/barber shop he said I can't believe you're going to all this trouble for a speculum!    Sarcy b*stard....still impressive use of terminology I thought!

RC - sorry to hear about your mum but good to know she's starting some treatment and can move forward now with some positive action.  I agree that maybe step-dad needs a strengthening word in his shell-like - you can't be everything to everyone all the time.  

Can't remember who asked me if AF had arrived yet?  Soz  ...well unfortunately yes she did thanks.  Funnily enough it was much heavier than it has been for the last 12 months which believe it or not is a good thing for me as I'm usually a one-afternoon only type of girl so I was worried about implantation issues!  I have decided that it was either the copious amounts of brazil nuts/pineapple juice I've been coiffing over the last week, the buserelin injections for the last 2 weeks OR (and I'm convinced it was this) the 3 sessions of reflexology I've had over the last 4 weeks. I can't rate it highly enough! I never thought I would be happy to have a heavier-than-usual period!

I really meant to make more of an effort with the personals today but for some reason I've got a cracking headache so gona lay down on the sofa for a bit.    Had a scan today to check DRing had worked (is this called a baseline scan?) and lo and behold it has (It's a bit sad to see your gynae insides look so sorry for themselves!) so we starts stimms tonight!  Woo-hoo!  450 menopur given in 2 injections subcutaneously in a complex vial/powder/syringe combo which makes 'The Cube' look like a piece of ****!    The doc this morning said I had an 'excellent uterus' followed swiftly by a comment about it being unlikely I would respond. Feeling pants now...talk about giving a compliment with one hand and taking it back with the other!    Oh dear....I should probably go now before I cross over to the dark side! 

Have a good weekend everyone!

xx


----------



## Little Me

Good luck with this treatment Huny


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - you are turning into a stalker, but thanks for that, I did look at her profile a few days ago and she hadn't been on for quite a while, I was going to send a message on ** but don't get on there as much as work have banned it.

Huny - excellent news re baseline, you will be fine with the stims, we had it down pat by the time we got to EC, we were also told to expect not to respond, and we got 3 first time round, as long as you don't go in expecting millions.


----------



## shortie66

Hiya ladies  

Back at last but scottie just pulling so gotta go help him unload back in a bit  

Nix havent tested and havent bought one either af pains back again now.     Have gotta go chemist in a bit for painkillers so will get one then and do in morning if no af.  I mean i find it hard to comprehend (ooooo thats a big word for me) having these pains and being pregnant     I dunno perhaps im just nuts


----------



## popsi

Back at last but scottie just pulling so gotta go help him unload back in a bit  


Pulling what Kate    ... sorry


----------



## Little Me

Kate- isn't it YOU who's meant to be pulling scotties     

SORRY!!!


----------



## Han72

Yo! I dunna donation innit Malini but I'm only coming with you if you promise to stop in every pub on the route! Just kidding hon, I wish you all the best and I raise my hat to you guys (the hat that's covering my orange hair that is   ) You know I can see why people have said that to you about your cousin, they're thinking "at least there are no poor little motherless children" but it just completely discounts how her hubby and the rest of the family would feel...   

Oh did I forget to tell you about the handball (stop that sniggering at the back! Jeez  you lot are a DISGRACE   ) I was absolutely rubbish but I had such a laugh I'm going back again next week anyway 

Dinna - did you say fanny candles   

Sausage - glad the beatch is on her way on her out again! Happy holibobs!!!

huny - what is WRONG with these docs  Chick don't listen! The good news is your body is responding precisely as it should and it will continue to do so      good luck with your first stimm injection hon!

Popsi you've just scared the wotsits out of me, I was about to try and go back to black (got that song going thru my head now!) but I'm scared I'm gonna end up wiv green hair now! What if I just try and make it dark brown instead? Any hairdressers out there who can advise (and don't tell me to go to a hairdresser, that's how I ended up having to chop all my hair off in the first place!)



popsi said:


> Back at last but scottie just pulling so gotta go help him unload back in a bit
> 
> Pulling what Kate   ... sorry





Anne G said:


> Kate- isn't it YOU who's meant to be pulling scotties
> 
> SORRY!!!


... er pulling Scottie's what...?   

Kate hon - I hear you but look how many people have BFPs and AF pains.... so you're not nuts at all hon! Well ok maybe a bit barmy but not about this!    

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - a stalker     - In my defence I need to do something during the day to keep me vaguely sane!!! It's really nice to have time to read other threads actually - I've learnt so much about so many different things that I never know existed. Did DH like his pecan pie?

Popsi       at the pulling.

hunyb -           on starting stimms tonight and ignore that silly doctor - not the bit about your lovely uterus though. Are you having more reflexology soon? Don't forget the hottie and lots of protein and water as well.        for those follies.

AOC - so glad you're on the downhill stretch now - I love leaving rubber on the road until DDH nags about the cost of replacing the tyres!!  

Anne and Pix - only a couple of hours left now at work before your hols!!!!

Kate - hope everything was OK at new work this morning hun. Get that test and pee on it!!  

I'm getting all excited about SCD tonight - I am an addict!!!!

Nix - hun thanks for the update - sounds like you need to practice!!!!!      

Speak to you all later, lovely ladies      

**** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Right girlies, I've got to go as off to Sunny Scunny to see the outlaws for DH's birthday tea (chinese, and my tummy is rumbling at the thought) as soon as he gets back from his massage. Might not be online this weekend so to all of you lovely ladies going on your holidays have a fantastic time, hope the sun shines for you all and you come home to lots of good news on here, and maybe bring some holiday babies back with you (and I don't mean to steal someone else's  )

Was hoping Anna(SB) would have posted before I had to sign off for the day, been thinking about you all day    

Pix - was hoping we would have good news on the new job front as well    

Nix - hope your going to post a photo of orange hair on **   , are they actually letting you go back to handball then?

Kate - fingers crossed for you if you test tomorrow    , though I have found that just buying a pee stick usually makes my AF appear within an hour.....

RC - pecan pie not as bad as I feared, the pastry is a bit thick in places but apart from that it tastes quite nice. 

Have a lovely weekend all (will try to sneak on to make sure I don't get too far behind)


----------



## Wing Wing

Wingwing  for ur nasty mean boss, put some laxatives in their tea or coffee see if they need any bl00dy time off 

Ha ha! Kate Like it a lot! What has really p1ssed me off tho is that we have a HUGELY fat bloke in the office and we, the Management Team (boss, me and 2 others) of the office have been trying to come up with ways to help him as he is clearly depressed and unhappy but does not seem to have the motivation to help himself. Also, he is often off sick and is generally a very unhealthy person. It was suggested that we, as a company would pay for him to go the personal trainer that I saw earlier this year at the cost of about EURO 600 a month AND given him the time to go to see him for exercise and diet advice. Now, that is a caring employer for you BUT, and this is a horrible thing to say but I am going to anyway - his being fat is largely self inflicted and he can do something about himself by stopping stuffing his face with cakes and chocolate - and yes he does as his desk is covered in nice treats to make the days pass. The point is, I cannot help the fact that I need a few days off work - I am not asking for that much surely?? I went to see the personal trainer as I wanted some advice and I paid for myself. I am still absolutely LIVID about the possibility of having to take IVF days as holiday and have put it down as medical days off and will see what happens. Must stop being so angry as not good for me I am sure!!!

Praying for Lainey - thanks for all the information Purps - really reassuring. Amazed at your knowledge!

Kate (again) Are you sure you don't have my DH with you - he can only buy trainers for himself as well!!! No scan today but tomorrow morning - am really scared! Enjoy your weekend Kate and good luck on Monday if I don't manage to post again!

LJ - glad you are getting a holiday hon - enjoy it and RELAX - all will be fine.

Sorry to hear about your Mum Anna  but glad the meds are doing their job. That must be difficult to cope with sometimes.

Zuri - I agree that this year has just flown - I can' t believe that Lainey is approaching giving birth and her rollercoaster ride is about to finally end! It looks like Anna & Mags will be taking over when Lainey gets off! Enjoy Lake Como - I have ALWAYS wanted to go there. If you see George, give him a huge kiss from me! Glad your Dad is on the mend.

Driver - thanks for making me salivate all over my keyboard with talk of pecan pie. That is the second new keyboard this week!!!! I am planning a de-fuzz this weekend ready for EC next week - shame really as hairy legs have been keeping me warm!!

Mags  - big hugs hon . Don't understand what is going on but hope it is good news

Hi Malini  darling - hope you are having a good day. You are up on the EU news then - claiming back holiday if you are sick while on holiday - what a laugh hey - what about if you fall over and break something on a skiing holiday - does that count Well done on the walking - WE are proud of you!

Anne - thank goodness I had swallowed the pineapple juice I was drinking when you mentioned Billy Connelly's beard - ANOTHER keyboard bites the dust!!!

Nix - can you get the TGV to Lux on Monday to beat up my boss?! Orange hair can be cool&#8230;&#8230;. 

AoC - hope you are feeling better.

Everyone going on holiday - am jealous but still hope you all have a FABULOUS time.   

Huny  - glad to hear you have an excellent uterus - that is half the battle loverlee! Ignore what he said about not responding - he knows you will and just wants you to be so grateful to him when the time comes. Good luck with the injections hon.

Kate (with another corker!)Back at last but scottie just pulling so gotta go help him unload back in a bit 

How rude to let us know you are helping him unload his load!!!

WW X


----------



## Little Me

AM- have a lovely weekend love  

WW- Hi hun


----------



## shortie66

i missed the out the word "up"   see what i mean    not even trying to make people laugh and still manage it


----------



## kandyfloss808

hi girls, hope you don't mind me popping in as i think i may be a poor responder!! 

i am day 6 of stimms (gonal 375) and had 3 follies on left only measuring 10mm and 2 x 8mm, my cons doesn't seem concerned, i'm older (3 fsh 10.7 so didn't expect lots of follies but is this okay to go ahead? i go for another scan next week (day 10) can things change in 5 days? anything i can do to push the little fellas along??  

i have been lurking all over this site, know that its quality over quantity and wonder if anyone here has had a bfp from 3 follies on day 6ish stimms??

thank you so much x


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Anne - have a super holiday if we don't "talk" before you go.


----------



## Ourturn

Coco - meant to say last night. Do not stress about lack of pg symptoms. When my hcg levels were 20,000+ I did not feel sick! Some people just don't! Keeping everything crossed for you.    

RC - So glad your Mum is finally getting some answers so treatment can commence. You musn't take all of this on your shoulder, you do have a family and they all need to be supportive. You are not super woman!    

Zuri - so glad your Dad is out of hospital. Lake Como is lovely, have a fab time.  

Malini & LJ - I am really not a great daughter. I love my Mum because I have to. but I do not like her. Thanks to her my childhood was pretty horrendous and I ended up bringing my sister up...lieing to social services pretending we were staying with a neighbour so we wouldn't go into care again etc, ect. She tries her best with me now (helping with my housework, dog ect) and I let her as I figure she owes me. In turn I look after her beacuse Dad died years ago and if I don't no one else will (little sis lives 100 miles away) but I'd be lieing if I said I wasn't resentful at times. She complains that I don't call her during the week (but I do see her every week), feel she should be gratefull I have any sort of relationship with her at all.

Mailini -  You're so good. I will sponor you, was going to ask you for the link, but just seen it. 

Driver - Pecan pie...yum! Ouch re the eyebrows! I just pluck mine myself. 

Anne - I have a jungle down there too, booked in for my wax Tuesday evening, after dh who is having his back done! Last time he had it done (2 years ago ) he swore never again. I always trim mine before I go...as for DH's back...will need to get the clippers out (seroiusly!)    

Nix - orange hair how funny!   

Hi Popsi  

Anna  - You popped into my head whilst in the car today whilst I wsa drinking pomegranate juice. You need to get yourself down to Holladn & Barrett and stock up on fresh beetroot juice..its called 'beet it'. Its an acquired taste but incredibly good for you and chock full of iron! If you have a juicer, juicing it yourself is even better, but a bit of a faff.

Hunyb - glad to hear you have an 'excellent uterus'  

Thanks for thinking of me bad news I'm afraid
Saw the accupuncturist who said that my 'pregnancy pulse' was much stronger than last week. 30 mins later I started bleeding. Its calmed down now, but bright red blood. Added to this my level is just 210 (92 on Monday), it looks like it really is over. Spoke to the arsey nurse and she wouldn't give me my levels until she spoke to the consultant. called her back at 4.30 and she said not managed to get hold of him and might not be able to b4 the weekend! I got really upset, got dh to call and say you can't leave us hanging and he was promised we would get called today. Nurse just called (started typing this 1 hour ago) and sshe had not got hold of my consultant. Finally persuaded her to give me the level 210. She had spoken to another doctor who said to come into A & E if any pain develops. Don't see the point of that. Last time I had a natural mc, I started bleeding during the day then woke in the early hours with v painful contractions which were over in an hour. I asked if they would want to scan me next week, she said probably and we agreed I'd call them on Monday. 

Very sad 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna hun            look after yourself and DH - I hope you have closure one way or the other soon - it just seems so unfair.         
I might go and sort out that arsey nurse next week for you.    
Lots of love RC xxxxx


----------



## Malini

Grrr.  The gremlin has struck ... I just lost a giant post.

Anna   X1000.  I am so, so sorry and sad.  I don't know what to say.  You are so brave and good.  You WILL be an amazing mum of lovely well fed (very, very well fed) children.  

And about your mum.  Well you are good bcuz you know your duty.  You don't have to like being good and I think your resentment feels entirely founded.  After reading your story, I feel even more certain that good things are random BECAUSE YOU DESERVE YOUR DREAMS.

 for you.
Malini xx

PS Don't fret about sponsorship or anything like that.  Your support is gratefully received.


----------



## beachgirl

Anna     oh sweetheart, I am so sorry, life is just too unfair for words xxx


----------



## Malini

And quickly as about to go for a walk      

Thank you to all of you for your encouragement and care.  To those who have sponsored, thank you, and really there is no pressure gang.  We have raised a good chunk of money and it will make a difference. I am so touched though.  I haven't met many of you but you make my life richer, more beautiful and help me stay on track.

Popsi - I will do that and salute your mum too.  I love what you said about my gorgeous Carol.

Nix - Silly bean, that's a whole lot.  Love your attitude about handball and also hear you about well meaning folks commenting about beloved's death - just too close to it.

Kate - Your body is doing a grand job of making you feel nuts.  But you're not, you're lovely.

Kandyfloss - Not me, sadly but I know two one follicle, one egg, one embryo, one child mums.  Good luck.

Hunyb - I'd like that dr's crystal ball - grrr.  Good luck to you.

WW - Double standard!!  I am annoyed with you.

Gotta dash sweet ones.  Happy hols to you all.  And this for Anna SB  .

M xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Anna ... Darling... i really cant offer any words of comfort just a million    .....  i really hope you and ur hubby find the stregth to get through this..... go and enjoy ur hoiliday ur really need it.!  But i do have to say it isnt over yet so im still   for ya!!.. i had early bleeding at 5wks with my LO and id had my betas and they were crappy, lower than yours, and i started bleeding heavily (Red ) at 11.40pm the night b4 we were going to Spain ( taxi was picking us up at 5.30 am following morning ) i cancelled the flight.... went to EPU the monday (The flight was early sat) they scanned and saw a sac an that was that. The nurse said it was a personal choice but going on holiday is not going to stop the inevitable, so we went to spain.... i spent 2 whole weeks led in bed, luckily we were at inlaws home so not to bad.... i bled on and off and i also had severe brown on and off...... 

We got home and i called the EPU again and they re-scanned me... this time we saw a HB, i was still bleeding etc, and the sonographer couldnty see where the bleed was coming from.... it finally stopped at 11 weeks...... it was hell beleive me!!

I spent the time in spain saying " hurry up miscarriage".. i just wanted an end to it all, fortunately that never happened and i now have a healthy LO... 

I realise mine is probably a miracle story but they do happen. Also i had previously miscarriaged at 9wks, and that started in exactly the same way....  ..

Get ur feet up and rest up as much as u can if poss...... I truly truly hope you get a happy ending, if not today then soon!

Luv Sammeee XX    xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini - good luck for tonight hun.    
Sammee - what a lovely story to share.   How's the 2ww going?
**** sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks everyone

Sammee - thanks for sharing, you really have a little miracle there! We fly out next Friday. I'm sure I will have had a scan before then so that should confirm things for me one way or another. However I have resigned myself to the fact I am miscarrying. 

Thanks again
Anna x


----------



## Sammeee

Rural chick.... is it, i was thinking i shouldnt have mentioned it.... but had already posted it!... the thing is i reallycan sypathise with Anna, but eventually my story had a happy outcome....
Although LO's birth story is a worse shocker beleive me.... i just feel so bad for her coz it really is Hell..... fortunately i had wonderful kind nurses to deal with, anna''s sound like they seriously need a coampassion and people skills lesson, not to mention a    ....

As for my 2ww...lol, well im still not optomistic, and rightly so,the odds are against us. 6 cells at 3days...and grade 2/3 oh and only 1 emby, spose i wont be too shocked if its a BFN..... and so a bfp would be a wonderful pressy.... then comes even more worry!!..AAagghh.....

do u think  glass of wine would be allowed tonight..LOL..  im not technically preggers!..   Maybe not... il stick to the white choc for my treat..!!

How are you??....

Luv Sammeee x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi.  I bet you all thought I had gone and deserted you.

I have been so so busy with my work and then when I was off last week settling Max into school, helping Steve with the Toy Shop, mainly inputting stock into a spreadsheet so nothing exciting.  Still no lease signed - we have been waiting for the survey report.  We are still hoping to open mid October but time is ticking away.  Any time I have had I just wanted to get off the laptop.

I haven't managed to keep up with you all at all.  All I have gleaned is that RC is going to Istanbul on Sunday - thanks for the PM RC, it was very welcome.  And i can tell Driver is on her 2ww because of the ticker.

Anna.  I am so sorry you haven't had a smooth ride.  I really do know when you are sure it is over.  No matter how many people told me to hold onto I hope I just knew.  But saying all that, you do hear miracle stories and I   that you are going to be one of them.

Mag.  What is the latest news with you?

What is going on with Lainey?

What else has been going on?  Any other major news?

I'm afraid I will have to dip in and out for a while as work is mad and Steve needs lots of help with things. 

I have been thinking of you all.

Tracey


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - just donated 
Hi Tracey 
x


----------



## Rural Chick

to Tracey - welcome back hun, we've missed you.     
I'll try and do a quick summary after supper for you.
Lots of love
**** sy xxxx
PS Sammee sweetie - I'm the worst person to ask about the vino hun - my heart says one thing and my head says something else xxxx


----------



## purple72

Anna So broody, I'm so sorry sweetie    thinking of you


----------



## popsi

annasobroody darling my heart goes out to you... this has been a horrible situation for you not helped by the nurses who are supposed to care xxx

tracey.. lovely to see you xx

malini.. good luck xx

purps xx


----------



## purple72

Nix, I know this is going to sound insane but the trick to avoiding green hair is to add red before brown/black

Sounds daft but the bleach will have stripped lot's of natural red which is in the darker spectrums of hair colours and if you put a straight black/Dk Brown dye in you end up with the green khaki colour! so either put a reddy brown dye in or a red then brown/black dye.

Mum was a hairdresser and always warned me about bleaching my hair as we had a friend (black lady) who had tried to bleach it, then tried to dye it back and yes Khaki Hair! Mum fixed it by adding Red to hair

For those of you with blonde highlights, when you get a green tinge from the chlorine in swimming pools, rinsing your hair once a week with tomatoe juice (yes really!) will return the highlights to their intended colour

God I know some sh1t me eh     

Shame it's about the strangest things   

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey Pops sweetie, where are we at with you now! what are the next steps for your family to come home to you? xx


----------



## shortie66

Annasob oh darling im so sorry


----------



## TryMeditate

Anna SB - I'm so so so sorry hon, I've been hanging on all day really hoping this was going to go well for you.          I know it's so so hard to stay positive, but you did get pregnant, which proves you can           hang in there.


----------



## shortie66

Malini cant afford much but have donated a little something      

**** y       sweetheart glad u have a few more answers for you momma


----------



## popsi

purps.. we are nowhere !! still on the bl00dy waiting rollercoaster, its really hard i be honest with you and i have given up bringing a child home this year now as it takes so long even after matching the likely hood of having one home by christmas is slipping away  , but onwards and upwards hey ! ...we still need to finish painting the nursery but i keep putting if off as i feel when that is done we have nothing to prepare (if that makes sense   ) xxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Popsi hunny does the waiting ever stop

But maybe this can be a fun (alcohol fuelled) filled Christmas and New Year as a couple for the last time! At least you can hold on to the fact that this WILL be your last one before your family comes home!    

And time flies by the older we get so before you know it you'll be matched and having visits!!!! 

Love S xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anna honey   I am so sorry that you have been through so much and that your clinic has been so god damned cold. It amazes me how girls are treated it really makes me     There have been so many twists in your journey I really really would not be suprised to hear you posting better news soon. Your holiday is just what you need and it won't make anything worse, some sun on your skin and some bonding time with your DH is just what you need no matter what the final chapter in this story is. Sending you huge amounts of love.    

Tracey - glad you are okay darling  

Purps - LOVE the tomato juice tip!! I can't say I have that problem at the moment (as I havent had a swim in months) but I do plan to get in the pool and shift some of my ever increasing steriod flab!!  

Anne and Pix - Happy Holidays gorgeous gals - shall miss you both like mad       

Pops - the waiting must be agony, I know that you have been throwing yourself into preparing everything and it breaks my heart that you don't have a LO snuggled up in their gorgeous nursery tonight. I tell you what though. I have often imagined you when you get that call and I just know that the wait is going to be so worth it, the feeling is going to be so amazing, like nothing you have ever felt before and I can just see you with the phone in your hand, held to your ear with tears of joy running down your face.     Sorry!! Got a bit emotional there!!   But honestly Pops I think I am going to be in a bit of state when I read that news!!!    

Malini - hope you have a good weekend and that things are better with DH after last weekend   

Quick question - I have heard that evening primrose oil is good for CM? Are there any downsides that anyone knows of??

I am SO SO excited STRICTLY starts in 2 hours!!!!!      

A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Hey Sweet Ally!

Big hugs sweetie to you! Our Christmas meet up cannot come quick enough for me   

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi        

Tracey - I've tried to do a quick catch up, and massive apologies to anyone I've missed - I'm sure the other lovely ladies will add some other bits as well.

Lainey-Lou – waters broke on Wednesday at 32 weeks whilst she was posting!!  – twins been given steroids and Lainey is in the Lister.

LJ – 24 weeks now – going on holiday to Spain tomorrow.

Also about to go on hols
Anna Of  Cumberland  - West Scotland
Pix – Sardinia
Zuri – Lake Como
Beachy - Egypt
Anne  - Egypt
Anna Sobroody Egypt at the end of the week (and they’re going to meet up!)

Coco Ruby – having 7 week scan tomorrow – scan on Tuesday showed slow h/b and a bit small.         

2WW
Driver - it's her DH's birthday tonight and they're out for a Chinese with the outlaws
Sammee – both test end of next week,

Stimming
Wing Wing, Sweetpea – EC early next week
LW – in Cyprus at the moment doing tandem OE/DE with Jinemed.
Hunyb – started tonight.

Other info....
Heapey – given rubbish DE speech by CARE, off to ARGC on Monday.

New jobs
Slycett ( and she's lost 10lb with Fat Club on their new JD diet!) and poss Pix (who was headhunted!!)

New ladies to the thread
Minnow, Lukas, Tamelia, KandyFloss

Nix – now has orange hair and had to get a certificate to play handball!!!

Popsi – not been well lately and still waiting to hear about possible adoptions.

Swinny getting immunes looked at by Dr. Gorgy after recent m/c.      

Anna Sobroody and Mag – still having up and down HCG readings – both resigned but nothing definite yet.       

Jerseyspuds back on the scene.

Ally had AF for the first time last week since April        – is also seeing Dr. Gorgy.

Steph and Vivvy have had the snuffles and Vivvy has been constipated.  

Laura had a buggy puncture last week and got pi$$ed with me and Popsi last Friday night!! Slycett couldn’t keep up!!!

Donkey is having a really good AF and is looking at next TX in Nov/Dec

Purps has just got back from holiday.

Malini is doing her walk tonight.

Mir had a shock as poor Bobster dragged a cup of tea onto himself, but he is fine.

I'm sure I've missed loads - what I would say is that these lovely ladies got me out of a massive black hole last Friday and I am so grateful to all of them for that.    

Less than an hour to SCD     Ally - a fellow Strictly nut, hurrah - who is your favourite pro? I was lucky enough to go to the final two years ago when Alesha and Matthew won - it was A-MA-ZING (as Craig would say!!!) I got to snog loads of them cos I'm a tart!!

 sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

just a quickie from me as in late from work and am wiped.

Anna: Really so very sorry to hear that you have started to bleed. Is that right, your hcg today was 210?
Will they do another hcg next week too as well as a scan? Its very hard for you hun, I know. Sending you a great big hug. 
My world is totally confused still, going to test tomorrow with cb digie. It's a total rollercoaster. xx

(Alls that I can say is that I do feel a bit better now than I did a week ago and better than I did 2 wks ago when I first found out levels were dropping...I am saying this because as time passes you will feel better too hun xxxxxxxx)


----------



## Donkey

Sorry, just a quickie..AF migraine lurking.    Had to get up in the night for painkillers and have been drugged up all day.  Spoke too soon yesterday!!

Just wanted to check how anna was doing.   for a miracle for you.  

Also wanted to check in with RC, thanks for your support honey   . So sorry you're dealing with looking after your mum on your own.  Remember to look after yourself too  

Love you all xx


----------



## popsi

Ally... your post just made me    ... you are one wonderful lady and everyone who has you as a friend should count themselves a very very lucky person.. and as for Ben well he is one of the luckiest men in the world and I wish i could tell him that face to face ! xxx yes i know i will be in a terrible state when i get the call and a nervous wreck during intros.. and I know i will not be able to come on and update you all with our news as you have been simply the best support in the whole world xxx 

rc.. well impressed with your post honey !! wow your memory is fantastic xx.. I am praying for your Mum honey.. as I said earlier my mum is a big C survivor .. there are plenty out there.. stay strong we are here for you xx 

yes I am looking forward to SCD tonight too.. only watched the last 2 as I am an xfactor girl at heart but will skyplus SCD if/when they class .. so no telling me whos gone girlies lol !!! 

I have just had a plate of homemade chips and ketchup and a glass of cider.. classy bird or what LOL !!

DH is not home til 11pm tonight then 12 hours nights tomorrow and Sunday .. so will be about a lot this weekend


----------



## purple72

**** sy such a fab post! show's how much I've missed!

Thanks for that, I'm sure it will give Tracey a good run down, driver did something similar for me, you ladies are fab

I've missed about your mum hun, but sending lots of     to both you and your mum! 

Ally pops is spot on you're a phenomenal woman, and ben is a v v v v v lucky man!

Popsi, it all gets a bit confidential when it happens if I remember from another thread I was on Oxfordshire I think and the ladies who had been matched couldn't talk about it much till the adoption was sorted, but we will know by what you cannot say IYKWIM, either way with or without details we will all be here to support you 

Enjoy stricly ladies, I'm not a fan myself, think will watch Sky+ episodes of X factor instead 

Love to all Sx


----------



## Sammeee

RC.... U R A STAR!!!!..... what a fantastic memory, and what a post!! XX


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi, Purple and Sammee          

Is it time to admit I downloaded the SCD wallpaper of Anton and his partner (don't care who she is!) onto my desktop today.       

I switch over to X-factor as soon as SCD has fininshed. DDH calls himself a Reality TV Widower on a Saturday night and hates December when I'm a Celebrity starts as well!!!!! (Except I think he secretly enjoys a couple of hours of no nagging!!)

**** sy xxx


----------



## shortie66

hope u all enjoy scd     must admit im not a fan but will watch it if bugger all else on

Popsi enjoy the chips oooo u cant beat bif fat chips with mata sauce  

**** y well impressed with the catch up (love the jd diet    )

chinese for us im starrrrvvvviiiinnnng

Hi ally purps donks and everyone.  constipation street is on now whoopee (only joking) dont watch that either but scottie is transfixed.  Hey ally bet ur watching arnt ya   just in case jason grimshaw the man of ur dreams is on


----------



## purple72

Kate hunny, so gongrats on the weight loss and Job starts monday then? What is it sweetie, hope it has internet access as would hate to not be able to chat! xxxx


----------



## popsi

just seen this somewhere else. .. and thought it was fab !!!

Stress - just thought I would share this with you all.....

A lecturer when explaining stress management to an audience, 
Raised a glass of water and asked  
'How heavy is this glass of water?' 

Answers called out ranged from 20g to 500g. 

The lecturer replied, 'The absolute weight doesn't matter. 
It depends on how long you try to hold it.  

If I hold it for a minute, that's not a problem. 

If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my right arm. 

If I hold it for a day, you'll have to call an ambulance. 

In each case, it's the same weight, but the longer I hold it, the heavier it becomes.' 

He continued, 

'And that's the way it is with stress management. 

If we carry our burdens all the time, sooner or later, 

As the burden becomes increasingly heavy, 

We won't be able to carry on. ' 

'As with the glass of water, 

You have to put it down for a while and rest before holding it again. 

When we're refreshed, we can carry on with the burden.' 

'So, before you return home tonight, put the burden of work down. 

Don't carry it home. 

You can pick it up tomorrow. 

Whatever burdens you're carrying now,  

Let them down for a moment if you can.' 

So, my friend, Put down anything that may be a burden to you right now. 

Don't pick it up again until after you've rested a while. 

Here are some great ways of dealing with the burdens of life: 

* Accept that some days you're the pigeon, 
And some days you're the statue. 

* Always keep your words soft and sweet, 
Just in case you have to eat them. 

* Never put both feet in your mouth at the same time,  
Because then you won't have a leg to stand on. 

* Nobody cares if you can't dance well. 
Just get up and dance. 

* Birthdays are good for you. 
The more you have, the longer you live. 

* Some mistakes are too much fun to only make once. 

* We could learn a lot from crayons... Some are sharp, some are pretty and some are dull. Some have weird names, and all are different colours, but they all have to live in the same box.


----------



## purple72

That's lovely Pops sweetie x


----------



## sweetpea74

evening all and just getting in before SCD comes on eh? I 've never watched a series as never been in this country - i probably dont know what i'm missing out on eh?!

Just wanted to say to Anna I'm so sorry to hear your post and cant believe the clinic were so goddam rude to you at such a time as well! I'm in good mind to join sammee and give some    Thinking of you  x   

Hey Nix and eeek orange hair, well you never know, like you say it is the colour of fertility and at least DH will be able to spot you in a crowd now! I have a lot of ginger in my hair, nothing wrong with a bit of orange that's what i say!  

evening Donks and sorry to hear about your migraine, i have just got over one from yesterday too - they are not nice eh? Hope you feel better v soon. 

Hi there Mags glad you're feeling a bit better - the only way is up! (i'm singing that song in me head now too!)  

RC well done on the refresher post for Tracey, you really do have a good memory. Hope you're enjoyin strictly!

Good evenin Kate enjoy your last work-free weekend and the chinese!

Popsi - hope the time goes quickly for you - you've gone through the hardest stages havent you and the best is yet to come - what an amazing day that is gonna be!    and what a lovely post re burdens, i liked 'Always keep your words soft and sweet, Just in case you have to eat them' . 

Hi there Kandyfloss and dont worry, at this stage I was very similar to you - i only had two follies on day 6 so you're doing fine. Like the girls said drink plenty of water, keep using those hot water bottles to keep them follies warm - oh and talking to them helps too - apparently!   

Wow to all you lucky ladies heading off on yer hols, AnnaoC, Anne, LJ, Pix (any news on the new job?), Beachy and Zuri - is lake como near lake garda or have i got that totally wrong?? We lived a few hours away from lake garda just the other side of the mont blanc tunnel in france - where abouts in europe are you Z?

Good luck for your scan tomorrow CocoR     

Hiya Wingwing and GOOD LUCK for tomorrow, will be   for your news - and how did your blood tests results go?

Well done on the walk Malini - the big C has affected all of us in one way or another hasnt it so its a brilliant thing to raise money for it - well done you! x

evening Purps  

Well I went back for a scan today and saw my usual consultant who has always been far more upbeat than the other lady and he managed to find my left ovary straight away and what's better news is there were another 3 follies there!! So I now have 3 on each side and EC is booked for this coming tuesday and my cousin is coming up (from brighton) on thurs or fri for the ET (her lining is all good so she's ready to go). Its been a good day and I like to put it like this: I am feeling quietly optimistic!

I've got a wedding to go to this w'end so may not be on much so just wanted to wish all you fabulous ladies a lively weekend and happy holidays to those jettting off!

sweetpea


----------



## shortie66

Ahh popsi thats so lovely sweetheart and so very very true    

Purps working as sales/receptionist in estate agents, internet is not restricted at all   may have to wait for a while before coming on here tho as they have no idea im going for donor tx next march.  I've told them we are going abroad for mil's bday for 10 days  

arsey OMG i love im a celeb too, its so funny cant wait for that to start.  Telly is always better in winter   

Scottie is goggle eyed at corrie its so funny


----------



## popsi

sweetpea... great news on the follies hun !! wow 6 is brilliant !! have a great time in the wedding do lots of dancing to jiggle them about and make them happy xx

OMG he was useless on SCD !! good job he looks reasonable lol


----------



## sweetpea74

Forgot to say HunyB good luck to you with your stimms, you're on the same dose as I was and although it is a real faff to begin with you do get used to it pretty quick and  DO NOT believe a word your doc says. Like me and the nurse who asked if i'd considered adoption I wanted to laugh in her face today so keep your chin up and gather a load of PMA - you can do it!!!


----------



## Miranda7

Popsi - that's so, so true. But I've never been able to lay my burdens to one side. I went a bit mental, I think, before Robert. I remember at work being so off the wall.

How's your process going? Do you hear regularly from social services? I hope it's taking the time just because they're searching for the perfect child for you.

Anna SB - oh mate. I'm so sad for you. And I'm so very angry that nurse was such a c*nt. Scuse my language - it's the only word for someone like that.

Sorry I can't do more persos - it really is a big mountain to type anything at the mo as my brain has died as a result of sleep deprivation. Poor Boblet hasn't got back into the swing of sleeping after his hospital stay. I read up several times a day though, and I sincerely love you all. Can't wait to meet you at the crimbo do, I really can't.


----------



## shortie66

Forgot to say earlier when i went into new job i told them i had a weekend away booked in november with the girls and they said no problem wheyyyy heyyyyy thank god for that cos i would've had to have thrown a sickie   

Sweetpea yayyy for those hiding follies hunny   

Wingwing good luck for scan 2moz sweetheart    

Hi mir - ahhh poor bobster ow is he doing now hun?   

Hey popsi have u finished those chips now


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate - TFFT - I was thinking I'd have to phone up pretending to be your Mum which is what the kids do at school!!!!!

Mir - you take care hun.    

Popsi - which one is good looking? Was I the only one that thought Natalie Cassidy looked a bit like mutton, or am I being a real b*tch?? That post is going on my classroom wall when I go back.

Sweatpea -         for those follies - we said it would be OK            

I soooooo love Strictly.    

**** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

mir.. yes i am hoping that the wait is because they are looking for the perfect match its what they tell you anyway  , yes they are good at keeping in touch and I work next door to their offices so see my social worker often so she cant escape lol !! i have never been good at keeping the burdens away either, but thought it was a lovely post LOL ! x.. hope the bobster is better now hun x

kate.. yes all finished and on 3rd glass of cider lol... be pi$$ed by the time DH comes home from work lol xx

RC.. i was talking about Rav.. he is ok if you cut off his head LOL !! .. Natalie looked poor i agree lol xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi hun - couldn't agree more abour Rav - I'm on the wine again - bit worried as I'm up at 5.30 tomorrow- I wonder if Laura is on the lash!!!
OOOOOOOH Brian. - now he is lush!!!!!


----------



## popsi

RC.. good on you with the wine hun... WOO HOO its Joe now .. sorry welsh patrionism is just too strong LOL !!


----------



## Rural Chick

But what about Ricky...... (who is he?), not that it matters!!!!!


----------



## shortie66

an im on the jd and coke   

Ricky wasnt he in eastenders


----------



## Rural Chick

Yes he was hun - but that's NOT the one I was thinking about (I'm not that much of a tart or that pi$$ed!!). There was a much more muscly one showing his pecs!!! Am going to find out (The Ricky for East Enders is Ricky Groves who played Garry Hobbs) 
The sexy one is Ricky Whittle!!
Will you manage more than 2 JDs tonight, that is the question hun!!!
**** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

i have no idea who that ricky is LOL !!!... anyone .......................


----------



## Rural Chick

Apparently he's in Hollyoaks - I really should be going to bed now if I'm up at 5.30, but feel that the night is young still!!!
**** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

RC ... explains why i had no idea   .... ah its early days yet, but then i am a VERY bad influence lol .. how long do you have to work for tomorrow


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Pops hun - I'm off to my old school tomorrow with my Mum and Step-Dad for its 125 year old anniversary. It is a stuffy all girls school and I hated every minute I was there. Unfortunately, my Mum was so proud of me going there that I couldn't deny her this opportunity to visit. However, when she was first ill, I thought (hoped) she wouldn't want to go, so invited a car friend over to stay the night tomorrow. I shall be leaving DDH here to look after said friend whilst I go down South on the train. Am dreading seeing all those stuck up cows again who used to bully me for not being like them.      
Am thinking of sneaking a bottle or two onto the train to make it more bearable - is there WIFI on trains, does anyone know?
 sy xxx
PS I need very little leading astray!!!!!


----------



## popsi

Oh RC.. dont sound the best honey... but if it keeps your mum and dad happy then i guess its worth it (kind of!) and as for the stuck up cows there .. you can show what a wonderful caring kind person you have turned into and stick 2 fingers up to them !!! ... i would sneak a few bottles lol.. and i do think they may have WIFI on trains lol... xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks hun.     
How do you think Kate's getting on with her JD - do you reckon she's given up again.       
**** sy xxxx
Please give your lovely goldie a skritch for me - we still miss ours so much.


----------



## popsi

i think she is still on it LOL !! she is still on line.. kate where are you hiding !!!!

I will do honey .. she is lovely and we love her to bits, she is like a little monkey at the moment running about jumping etc.. you would not think she was 8 with 13 stitches in her belly lol xx 

how old was yours honey xx


----------



## Rural Chick

He was 15 when we had him put down    - and was 1 when we got him - he was bred as a stud dog, but didn't have a clue - perhaps we should have seen it as an omen.   We got a kitten 3 weeks before him called Smudge who ruled the roost. They were inseparable and when General went, Smudge died in his sleep shortly afterwards. We miss them both to bits, and we have said if we ever get our family we shall have another goldie and puss cat.      
**** sy xxx


----------



## popsi

RC... oh honey that has made me   bless you.. but they had an amazing life with you i am sure xx i would never be without one now god forbid if something happened to her xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Pops, please don't cry hun - they were our babies when we first got together 23 years ago - and is probably one of the reasons why we waited so long to try for the 2 legged kind!!!. I am sure that we will have some more by the end of 2010, one way or another. 
I love nattering away like this and hope I'm not boring you too much (I reckon Kate has fallen asleep at her PC!!!).
**** sy xxx


----------



## popsi

lol.. your not boring me at all !!! .. me and my DH have been together for 22 years !! so you just about beat us on that score hun.. feels like yesterday we met tho ... where does time go hey !! .. yes i am concerned hope kate is not dribbling in her PC lol x


----------



## shortie66

Im still here   

oh **** y thats made me   too oh how we love our furbabys.  My sandy mutt was almost 17 when i lost her i really didnt wanna let her go but my poor baby couldnt even stand let alone walk and i loved her far too much to let her suffer any more. She had coped for 5 years with a poorly liver and a cyst on her neck that they couldnt operate on.  It had burst open and i used to clean it every day for her and sometimes even cover it up for her when it was really bad with melolin and a plaster.  Oh my im   now too much jd me thinks. Yes im still here tho am being nagged to put pooter down by a whinging scottie. I would defo take a bottle with u tomoz, will u have to talk all posh when u go then tomoz say after me...... how now browwwnnnnn cow   

Popsi enjoy the booze hun cos i am


----------



## popsi

woo hoo kate is back... aww honey we do our best for our fur babies.. but the one final thing we can do is let them go with some dignity which is what you did xxx now dry them   and think how happy your little one was.. and what a wonderful fur mummy you are and were xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

What ho Kate my daaaaaarling - kissie, kissie - too right I'll have to talk all posh (if I can remember how to!!).
I'll never forget once we were at a riding club do that my Mum had been invited to and DDH and I were dragged along too. When I'd been asked for what seemed like the 100th time "so what do you ride", rather than saying yet again "I don't", I said " my husband!!! - I was not popular but it still makes me laugh.        
Tell Scottie you're doing research for your new job!!!!
Popsi - that was lovely.     
 sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

RC SW      



Rural Chick said:


> I'll never forget once we were at a riding club do that my Mum had been invited do and DDH and I were dragged along to. When I'd been asked for what seemed like the 100th time "so what do you ride", rather than saying yet again "I don't", I said " my husband!!! - I was not popular but it still makes me laugh.


Popsi all dry now darling just seen pic of moo moo on my last post and he made me  He is currently in his bed curled up in a ball shaking snoring and making funny noises (bit like scott tbh)


----------



## popsi

LOL... RC.. that comment about riding made me laugh.. i just read it to DH and he his hysterical LOL !!

kate.. how is the JD hun.. i on rose now lol


----------



## Rural Chick

Ladies - I'm going to have to love you and leave you I'm afraid - there was a hole in my wine bottle, and tempted as I am to start on the gin, I know I shall regret it tomorrow at 5.30 (I think I'm getting old and sensible      ). Thank you for your lovely company and hope to see you this time tomorrow complete with plum well and truly shoved in gob!!!
Night night, sleep well.     
**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

pops going down a real treat hunny, think we really need to cut down got through a bottle already this week between the 2 of us, and just opened bottle no 2  

 y will u have to take ur jolly hockey stick with u 2moz   Night night sweetheart


----------



## Rural Chick

Oh golly no, hockey's for common gals - we played lacrosse (or lax) and (wait for it) used to do gym lessons in aertex shirts and big brown gym knickers!!!!
On that note - sweet dreams!!!!
 sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

**** y ahh thats why i had to play it then     lax     isnt that something u take when u wanna have a poo    Night night sweetheart sleep tight


----------



## Rural Chick

I've just had a tena lady moment - thanks hun!!!!! (But at least I didn't spit!!!!) Oh when did I last say that, I wonder!!!! This really is addictive!!!
**** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

RC...hope tomorrow goes ok.. cya tomorrow night with or without the plum lol xxx safe journey hunx

kate.. your doing well hun.. dont think i could drink that much of JD .. its a one drink at the end of the night for me lol..prefer wine or vodka myself lol. but wont say no to JD either lol xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all,

Wow, you guys are so busy. I am again way behind so apologies!

Anna Sobroody, am so sorry you are on such a rollercoaster, I can really understand what you are going through.  If your hcg is still going up though, something good must be going on??  Am sending you lots of    

Hi TraceyM, nice to hear from you.  Glad the toy shop is getting underway - you'll have to make sure we know where it is so we can come and buy some lovely teddies x

Anns of C, how come you are going to bed so early - or shouldnt I ask?!

Hi LittleJenny, hope you have a fab holiday, you deserve a wonderful time x

Driver, sending you good vibes for your embie and hoping you had a great meal with dh - I've used tx as an excuse not to watch my food and feel like a blob as a result 

WIng WIng, hope those follies are growing nicely

Sweetpea, fab news about your follies!  x

Hunyb, so glad you have started tx, dont listen to negative stuff from the hospital - sending you lots of    to balance your follies x

Heapey, forgot to say best of luck at ARGC on Monday, from what I have heard they are fantastic.  Might try them in the future.

Hi RC, Sycett, popsi, swinny, Ally, Laurab, Nix (I used to have orange hair - but it was deliberate!!   )

Malini - I can;t find your link (pathetic I know) can you repost it?  Good luck for the event and well done you x

My scan is at 10:45 tomorrow, am quite nervous.  Have been really teary all evening, can't quite hold it together even though I am trying to be positive. I think it must be hormones, whatever is happening inside.  Can't wait til tomorrow, feel in limbo at the moment but am   like mad.

Hope you are all ok tonight, thanks for your good luck posts xx

ps NO idea about strictly come dancing, am completely lost!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Coco hun                     for tomorrow - I won't be around as you may have seen but will be thinking of you and       for your little bub.
Take care 
**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Coco have pm'd you sweetheart but in case ur too jittery to read it good luck for tomorrows scan       im      my ickle heart out for you.    

**** y u are so gonna miss that train in the morning    Night night sweetie    

Popsi im on my 4th now      ooo i do love a jd and coke (diet of course)


----------



## Rural Chick

No I won't - DDH has set the alarm for 5.30 and will be taking me to the station- he's been asleep for a couple of hours now - I've just realised that I can always sleep on the train!!!!
Where can you get diet JD - that's where I'm going wrong!!!
I really am going to bed now though - night night again.   
 sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

**** y night hunny     

i will pm u the jd diet 2moz hun when im sober


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a flying visit!

*Anna *- so sorry hon  - sending you huge   

*Mags* - thinking of you 

*Huny* and *Wing Wing* - good luck for some juicy follies!   

*Lightweight* - good luck if you manage to read this hon, am rooting for you!   

*Coco* - good luck for scan tomorrow   

*Driver* and *Sammeee* - good luck PUPO ladies    - when are your test dates?

*Sweetpea* - well done on follies - sound great! good luck with it all   

*Lainey* - thinking of you loads and hoping you can bake those babies for a bit longer    and  that all will be fine and that they cope with it all well if they are born soon 

*Mira *- hope Boblet soon much better and sleep back to normal!

*Laura* - hope you are having a fab holiday!

*Purps* - thanks for the Baby Olbas tip on ** - I have actually been wafting a hankie near her with a little adult Olbas on it to clear her nose enough to bf, poor little scrap! I didn't know they did a baby version, that is so helpful  will get some tomorrow! She's not too bad apart from finding it hard to feed, still lots of smiles!  constipation is all gone now and she's much happier for it! 

Apart from the colds we are fine  it is my 40th birthday on Sunday   but have felt so rotten all week haven't planned much as didn't know how we'd be  - we are off out for a meal tomorrow night  I am also a heeeYUGE Strictly fan, was watching it tonight dancing V around on my lap - she loved it! 

oh and *Malini *- have sponsored you sweetie - sorry it's not more!  really hope it is going well!   

sorry for no more personals and if I missed anything big! lots of love to all wherever you are with tx, hope those of you off on hols have a lovely time! 

S xxxxx plus  from my little smiley badge, Vivvy!


----------



## shortie66

hiya steph hunny   vivvy is looking more cute by the day    Think im the only one left up   Happy birthday for sunday sweetheart hope u have loads of lovely things planned for the day


----------



## lucky_mum

thanks Kate!  well done you on getting the job  - hope it all goes well and that you will really enjoy it!    enjoy your last days of freedom!


----------



## shortie66

i am sweetie    just sh1tting myself about whether to test or not.  Am on day 40 day now    Had low all through month on monitor BUT i always check the peesticks and defo had much darker line on days 16 and 17.  Saying that have had af pains on and off all week but as nix said earlier suppose i better do one for peace of mind.   Cant believe i couldhave all these pains and have those miracle 2 lines that would make my dreams come true iykwim


----------



## lucky_mum

Oh my goodness, Kate -  for a lovely surprise for you in the morning - I would test - as Nix says, you are best knowing one way or other so that you can be doing the right things/getting yourself on the right meds if you do have a little miracle growing in there. Af pains can mean good stuff going on too - I had lots of them in first weeks of V settling in!

One of the best bits of advice my little old Nan ever gave me when dealing with things was "Prepare yourself for the worst news, but, always, always hope for the best".

I really do hope you get the BEST news    and we are all here for you if it does turn out to be negative and AF on her way 

Am off to bed now Kate, sweet dreams and thinking of you loads


----------



## Ourturn

Ally & Mir  -   Wish I had you nearby to back me up at the clinic! Ally I love strictly too. Have it taped. 

RC - Impressive list, thanks for that.
I went to an all girls school but it wasn't that posh (played hockey not lax daaarling but also had the aertex shirt, navy gym kickers and skirt), but it was posh by comprehensive standards I suppose. Attached to an old convent, beautiful old buildings and gardens. Still a comp, but the nuns would provide extra tuition (for free) for anyone who needed it, so as a result the exams results were up there with the grammars ad private schools. Have fond memories of it, for me it was a bit of a sanctuary growing up. Anyway I digress, don't let the stuck up  beeeatches get you down hun, they can't bully you now! Go in there with your lippy on and your head held high..you have the right to look down on them as they were the lesser people! 
Bless your goldie and kitty RIP   Could you not get a pet now? We have a cat and a black lab. Got the our lab in March soon after our 1st failed ivf attempt and he has saved my sanity this year. Unfortunately he and the cat are yet to become bezzie mates but I hope it will happen over the winter when the cat stays in a lot more. 
The comment re riding has made me spit out my water!    

Popsi - so glad your goldie have recovered so well. So sorry you are still waiting for a match. Now you are approved it seems nuts that its taking so long when there must be so many children out there in need of loving homes   Hope they get their arses into gear soon hun. 

Kate - wake up now and do a test!!!!! 

Coco -          for your scan. 

Mags - when are you going to get some answers?

Sweetpea - well done on the fantastic follies! 

Look at the time! 
Thanks everyone. Looks like the mc is not happening yet. Red bleeding had stopped by 5pm, all discharge stopped by the time I went to bed, and there is nothing at all now   Temperature is still raised, boobs still killing me. Woke up needing the loo and can't get back to sleep. My right ear is really strange...like it needs to pop ans I can feel it pulsating. Googled it and it is a pg symptom! 
Have realised the reason they want me to go to A & E with any pain is because due to the slow rising levels it could be an ectopic. Bugger. Will call on Monday and tell them I need a scan asap as I'm off on Friday. If they give me any s*ite  I will get one done privately (will be 6 weeks Monday).
Pretty hacked off with the way the fertility clinic have delt with me (or rather the attitude of the ice queen nurse). When I 1st saw my consultant re my mc's he promised me lots of tlc with my next pregnancy, ala the guide lines of Prof Regan at St Mary's. TLC...thinks he needs to drop an memo to the ice queen!  My bf thinks I should mention this to him when I see him and I think I will. Thing is I am being dealt with by the fertility unit not the epu, even though they share the same space. Not that, that should make a difference. If you are under the miscarriage clinic you deal with the fertility unit so they should have the same training & caring attitude as the epu midwives (saying that there is one epu witch I will refuse to see...hopefully 2 years on she has left)

DH wound me up. I said, right calling CARE monday to see how long I will have to leave it before having the full chicago tests done. DH said lets talk about it after we get back. I said why, he said he needs to research what the tests are. I have been telling him about this for the past year    Packing the debeer book in my case and he will be reading it on holiday and calling up Monday regardless! He will have seen sense by the time the appointment comes round. Also he got a call seeing if he wanted to go mountain bike riding. He agreed and will be leaving at 8.30am, driving to Wales so he'll be gone the best part of the day. I said 'don't worry will call bf if I need to go to A & E'! He said 'I won't go' I said 'go'. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr . I know he cares, but he's certainly not acting like it at the moment. 

Rant over 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Anna    we're here for you if you need anything whilst DH is gone today x


----------



## AoC

Oh Anna, it's all ups and downs for you, isn't it!            I'm still holding out hope for you. so lots of       both for a good result, and for good care at the unit.  You definitely should raise it with your consultant - this is not remotely tlc.

CocoRuby, thinking of you today!

Driver, I think you'll be testing while I'm gone?  Lots of       for that.  

Well, my lovelies, I'm off.    I don't think I'll be in touch while away (except the odd text to *******, maybe) because there's no internent connection, local WIFI, or anything!  Although I'm sorry and will miss you guys, I LOVE the idea of hiding out for a week!

See ya!


----------



## purple72

Oh Anna Sweetie     

Coco hunny good luck with the scan

Steph, in absense of baby olbas you can put a drop or two of adult stuff on vivvy's clothes, also vicks do a snufflebabe too and with that it's best to put on Viv's feet then even through her baby grow she can get the vapours but it wont get in her eyes. also if it's bad before feeding have you tried the saline nose drops? you can get them from chemist and a few drops each nostil should help with the feeding x

Love to all you ladies xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Some exciting news honies.......from Lainey

_I am pleased to announce the arrival of Louisa Kate and Cecily Mae who arrived safely via cs on 17 September at 9.58 and 9.59 pm weighing 4lb and 3lb 4. They are both in scbu but are breathing by themselves. Cecily didn't like the oxygen tube and kept pulling it out but she does like a dummy. I am fine but a little sore, glad it's over and in love with my two little miracles.

They may let me out tomorrow. They will be here for a few weeks. _

Darling Lainey, DH and DD

*CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF LOUISA AND CECILY!!*

        

So so happy for you all !!!!

Loads of love

A xxxxx​
Catch up with the rest of you later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Coco - darling good luck today - sending you loads of


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anna - I can't believe what you are going through, this is so so tough. I can't imagine how you are holding it together, I would be in an institution by now and DH mountain biking?? WTF??    Not trying to get you more upset about it but WTF?? Oh well its probably what all our DH would do so nothing strange there! As we have said a million times before "they just don't get it". Oh please can you have some good luck now........


----------



## beachgirl

Lainey congratulations on the birth of your baby girls x


----------



## Ourturn

Grr just lost a post!

Congratulations Lainey on the birth of your beautiful girls!  
         

Ally - thanks for letting us know. 
DH has left already, at least he walked the dog before he left  

Kate - have you tested yet? 

Thanks ladies


----------



## hunyb

Anna sobroody - sorry to hear your news hun   .  Can't think of anything useful to say really except we are all thinking of you!   

cocruby -     for your scan today!

Must go and get a bath and mentally prepare myself to take MIL out shopping today!  What the hell am I doing?   

xx


----------



## purple72

CONGRATULATIONS LAINEY & DH

Welcome to the world Loiusa & Cecily! Be good for your Mummy & Daddy and come home soon!


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Annasob oh sweetheart big      for the rollercoaster you are going through at the mo darling   Ur dh is like the rest of the dh's on here on another planet  We are here today if u need anything hun   

Lainey well done sweetheart   



Coco good luck for the scan this morning sweetie      

Wingwing good luck for ur scan too sweetheart       

Not tested yet only just got up will buy test this afternoon and do tomoz morning, i think ur all right i just need to know either way as it is driving me 

Morning **** y steph ally aoc purps beachy and everyone going back to bed for a bit to catch the rest of emmerdale on itv2


----------



## beachgirl

Kate   go and enjoy emmerdale x


----------



## purple72

Kate Enjoy emmerdale hunny, but know you are driving me crazy, been here all morning with baited breath hoping for those 2 blue lines!!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow, or if you haven't pee'd yet pee now in a pot and test when you get test this aft!

Sx


----------



## popsi

morning ladies

woo hooo great news lainey        .. well done you, now you take it easy and look after yourself and them precious bundles xxx

ally.. thanks for letting us know hun hope your ok and have a good day today xx

annasobroody.. my heart goes out to you its horrendous what your going through, and as for your DH    its the men are from mars syndrome i am sure xx we are here honey xx

beachy.. morning xx

kate.. i thought you would test today  .. we need to know hun as you do too lol.. how is your head hun xx

rc.. hope you got your train xx 

purps and huny and anneof c.. morning lovely ladies xx

WW and coco .. good luck today xx

right off to laze about in my dressing gown for a bit now as DH is in bed as he is 12 hour nights tonight and tomorrow so having a bit of a lie in .. and to clean and wake him would be rude LOL !! any excuse lol xxxx

see you later


----------



## mag108

Wow impressed with the Friday night action! So wished I could've joined you in a glass of wine... 

COCORuby: SO much love coming your way for today, that it will all be fine! like was said to me by Nix, just thing we will all be there with you for your scan holding your hands and stroking your head in a soothing manner....xxx 

ANNA: Am going to Pm you hun.  

Malini hope your walk went well hun!

Popsi: Sorry for your wait. It's no different to all the waiting we do on here. On the positive side it has been relatively quick , less than a yr from application to approval, no consolation to you with all the waiting and I understand how frustrating that is. You are nearly there! 

RC: That was a gr8 summing up you did what a star. Hope it's not too awful today. I think by the time you get to this age most people have had some difficulties in life be it divorce, job loss, death of a loved one, IF issues...So I imagine at lest some of the people you meet today mught have been a bit sobered by life and lost their stuckupness? Just remember all of us cool chicks on here are your good friends now!

Happy hols to :
AnnaofC: enjoy the peace and quiet, 

Anne: Relax and enjoy the sun sea sand and s**, you really deserve it

LJ: enjoy the sun sea sand and a hol before the big day! 

PIX: relax and enjoy the sun sea sand and s**, you've been working so hard

Zuri: Enjoy the beauty and the stillness

Beachy: T'Egypt as they say up north: enjoy the sun sea sand and s**

HunyB good luck to you with your stimms,

Nice to see you on Miranda, x

Wingwing: good luck for scan today xx

Heapey, Best of luck at ARGC on Monday

Stephjoy: Lovely to have you on still hun, hope all goes well with little viv XXX glad she is doing a little better. It's good when they get ill as it builds up their little immune systems. 
HAppy birthday for SUNDAY!   


Laineylou: BIG cingrats! I cant believe how quicky that time has passed and now you have two beautiful girls!      

Did a cb digi and its saying 1-2 weeks. So to be hopeful it should have said 3+
It's been 3 weeks of this and the strain is tough. Felt like curling up and staying in bed all day (but have stuff to do). Very painful. Going to try get hcg for Mon or Tues as Weds seems like a lifetime away. I have a big show opening on Thursday, it'll be mental next week then a big nite out thhurs that would be so hard ot get out of, plus if this isnt working I want to get ratarsed...


My workmate asked me yesterday was I doing any courses or anything for the Autumn...when I recount my responses to thing it is with no enthusiasm at all. But then I am going for a successful pregnancy, this takes up all my time. Just from the outside it must look like I have 0 interests....


----------



## popsi

mag.. your going though a horrible time at the moment, I hope you can get some answers soon it must be awful for you xxx... thanks for your kind thoughts, yes we were lucky its only a year thankfully to be approved, but after 9 years of ttc also it seems like a lifetime away  ... you take it easy xx


----------



## Miranda7

Well done Lainey! SUCH great weights - especially considering the gestation! Wow - you've done so well!

Congratulations birdie!

xxxxxxxxx

Mag - hope you get some answers soon sweetheart.


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - just replied to your pm  

Kate - you af is so late now that you do not need to use fmu for a pg test. So will you test as soon as you buy one....pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese and put us out of our misery!  

Hi Ally, Beachgirl, Miranda, popsi and anyone else who is around 

Been watching Floyd on Saturday kitchen, RIP and! Claim to fame is that I met him at the Good Food Show. He was totally P*ssed, poured me a huge glass of wine, asked my name and said that some of the most beautiful girls in the world are from eastern europe!   My best friend was in hysterics. really wished I had had a photo taken with him! What a character. That's the way to go, after a fantatsic boozy meal! 

x


----------



## sweetpea74

morning ladies I know I said I wouldnt be on much but i just cant help loggin on and checking up on you girls!

Anna i'm soooo sorry to read what you're going through and esp as dh isnt being as supportive as he could be. They are all the same. On friday before my scan my dh said as he pecked me on the cheek on his way to work - you havent got anything on today have you? He didnt know (well, had completely forgotten) about my scan!! - they are just from a completely different planet to us but we're all here rooting for you honey so you are not alone!!    

Kate yes c'mon pleeeaaaaase do the test today and dont make us all wait til tomorrow!!   You girls all had a right night last night eh?? Cant wait til I can have a nice big glass of vino!!

Wow LAINEY and CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your twinnies, as a twin myself (with a boy) they are going to have a wonderful life with the best parents and they're already born with their best friend!!      

Sending you lots of     Mags in this difficult time.

well I'm a little worried i'm going to ovulate now!! I've got really painful boobies (sorry I cant remember what the sign is for these!!) and twinges flatout in both my ovaries i'm sure! I know the meds will be stopping me ovulate but cant help worrying as there's still a full three days to go before EC and i feel about to pop now - is this normal ladies??

Enjoy your weekends girls

sweetpea


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Kate - I am praying for a wonderful suprise for you     

Pops - enjoy the lounging honey - I think I would get an 'A' in lounging!! I am am a pro!!  

Mags - I am so so so sorry that you have still all this uncertainty hanging over you, this is horrible for you. I know what you mean about seeming like you have no interests, everything is put on hold all the time. "I will do that when...." . I find it hard to be in groups of people who don't know what is going on because I feel like such a bore, I feel like people avoid me now.....but I think we think more about this than everyone else does, I don't think people really see us in that way     

Sweets - you will not be ovulating hon - try not to worry too much - I have heard this loads of times and it has always been okay


----------



## mag108

quickie from me.
Has anyone got DR Gorgys email address. I want to ask how long after m/c can I do immune tests.
Ta


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Mag - sorry hon no I don't - I think Pix might have it though?


----------



## mag108

thanks Ally
What you up to today?
I cant get my ar** in gear at all.
X


----------



## shortie66

Mags       sweetheart you really do not deserve all this crap    

Bought a best for 2moz morning, thought that would've brought the beatch in but not yet.  Just got a thick white discharge (tmi sorry) which i have had for the last few days.  Still got the old af pains on and off tho


----------



## mag108

Kate: good on you, will be thinking of you. Honestly the sh** we all go through!

Am in a very cannot be ar**ed mood.
The gloomy weather isnt helping (where did the sun go to).
Want answers and frustrated.
IVF will be delayed so much I wont fit another one in this yr if this carries on, what a pain in the a**E!

Going to make a pear and almond tart later. Finding comfort in the fattening things in life.
But then I am not on hard drugs and that is a good thing eh!

By the way is anyone else cheesed off with IVF coverage in the media? Reports of how women are damaging their health, how women dont know when to let go...what I say to them is mind yer own business. We have to pay on every level for this IVF malarky the last thing we need in needless hassle and kneejerk reporting on superficial levels by people  who do not know what they are talking about....whata rant!

XXX


----------



## shortie66

Mags yep hun im fed up with too, they always go on about career women delaying motherhood total sh1t    Its very easy for someone else to say let go but i agree with you hun they should just mind their own f-in business otherwise i just might have to poke them in eye    Oooo ur pear and almond tart sounds lovely, i have a giant bar of mint aero in the fridge to demolish later


----------



## mag108

Kate yummy yum.
Going to do something I never do and watch daytime TV on Sat...


----------



## Little Me

Afternoon all  

Lainey- Thanks for the text hun, they are beautiful and well done you. Congrats hun    

AnnaSB- I'm still   for you lovely. Hope you had a nice evening with SCD  


Tracey- Missed you hun, how's the shop going?  

Kate- I'm also   for you hun, how fab would that be      

RC- Brilliant list love  

Mag- You are going though hell aren't you hun, so sorry   

Pix- Happy hols hun  

AnnaofC- you too love  

Alls- Thanks for your email/texts yesterday, you're a lovely fiend  

Sarah - Hope paul & Dad are ok hun.   

So, the lady garden has gone girls, and it so was F'ING painful...my god, I did nearly cry   
We then took Holly for her check up and yippee....she's ok to board at the cattery, the vet is so pleased with her progress, she's a little fighter  

Popped to get  a few last min holiday things from Merry Hill   Kate   but Jas has been really down all day, very snappy and angry ( he's tired too) ...most unlike him, I guess all the ****e is getting to him. So, he's in bed fast asleep bless him  and I'm bed too typing to you all and getting some tunes on my iPod.  

Lots of love to everyone.....ps, seems like I missed a good old p!ss up on here last night...Kate, RC & Pops   

xxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

A quick hello from a sticky and rainy Cyprus. 

AnnaSB, I'm so sorry, I hope and pray for a miracle for you and your bean will be safe 

Sweetpea, yay, great news   

Driver, thanks for your texts lovely, wishing you lots of luck too   

Wingwing     when's EC for you?

Congrats Lainey!! Great news.

My lonely follie is hanging on in there, even though the Dr in Cyprus says it will be a miracle to get an egg from me. Next scan Monday. 

Happy Holidays Anne  

Hello to everyone  

Love Lightweight  x x x


----------



## shortie66

Hiya ladies  

Just popping in to see if any news from wingwing and coco hope everythings gone ok for you both.     

No news here yet 

Lightweight cmon follie grow grow grow         

Hi anne, u shoulda popped in for a cuppa while u were passing


----------



## popsi

kate.. DO A TEST !!!!!!!


----------



## shortie66

pops i'll do one in the morning hun if no af i promise


----------



## Laura36

Hello, I am a bit of a lurker on this thread.  Kate, just wanted to say that when I had a BFP (exactly 12 months ago) I had thick white discharge and that was the key symptom in the v early days.  Good luck for when you test


----------



## Donkey

Migraine still lurking...haven't even got the energy to make cupcakes  

Anna and Mags you are both so strong,   for you both.

Kate TEST   

RC I think we went to the same school, really I do.  Blue aertex shirts, brown knickers and skirts and lax!!   

Will try and watch SCD with my eyes shut cos they hurt  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hiya Donks - Migraine - GO AWAY for gods sakes - give the girl a break!!    

Kate - OMG TEST!   

Anne - so sorry to hear about J feeling bad today. Its not suprising though given the stress of late. Sounds like the holiday just can't come soon enough for you. Glad I am your good 'fiend'   glad your mine too   

Coco - honey - bit worried - are you okay??  

Mags and Anna - huge hugs   

And last but not least LW - COME ON GOLDEN FOLLIE, I WANT TO SEE SOME DR'S EATING THEIR HATS!! LW it can happen, it does happen, it could happen for you   . You are amazing. I hope you are really coping as well as you appear to be. We are all rooting for you hon  

My little sis has invited us over for dinner so really happy as she is a good cook and has done a blackberry and apple crumble too!!     

Have good evenings xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

LW: rain in cyprus? whats going on?   for your follie and your tx. 

Donkey: sorry to hear about lurking migraine....

Anne: Sorry to hear J in a bad mood today, poss a come down from keeping everything together? Winding up from work for hols never easy...here's wishing you both a gret hol.

Ally: have a good nite at dinner.

Kate: Howdy !!! 

was supposed to go to cinema tonight with DH. Then some friends we had cancelled on dropping over to tonite, asked if we wanted to go to cinema with them. At the time, 11am this morning, I thought ok. But actually realised I dont want to see violent film (Hurt Locker) and I dont want company. But now feel totally like a flake who cant go out! ssooooo home alone. Wouldve been okish with DH and I seeing a rom com or something but christ who on earth wants to see violent flics in my state!
X


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok tonight?

LW - hang on in there, it could be the golden follie for you!  Sending you lots of   and hoping the weather gets better too.

Sobroody, am really hoping things turn out well for you, it's so confusing what can happen, I am sure sometimes some of these 'experts' know just as much as we do.  When are you having your next scan?

Wing Wing, how's tx going?  

Mag, sorry you have to go through all this cr&p.  There must still be a chance that everything will turn out ok?  Am sending you a huge  .  I don't blame you about not wanting to go out, feel like a hermit myself and am fed up with making excuses about not drinking.

Hey Ally, how are you?  Crumble sounds lovely, I could eat some of that now   Hope you are ok and Ben is behaving himself?!


Slycett, I don't know how you CAN'T test! I would have done about ten by now!    for tomorrow morning x

AnnaofC, have a fab holiday x

Hi RC, purple, donkey (how's the head?), popsi, beachgirl, sweetpea, annag, everyone x

Well, had my scan today.  Not good news I'm afraid.  Beaney has grown but only by 1mm in 4 days so it is at the stage of 6wks 2 days (I am 7 wks 1 day).  The heart is still beating, but still slow.  The sac is small for the dates and the shape is 'wrong'.  Basically, sonographer and Doctor say I am going to miscarry, but they dont know when.  I feel so sad - it's little heart is still beating, it is still growing but it seems in vain.  I was shocked that the heart is still beating, I'd prepared myself for the worst yet hoped for the best.  The heart still beating I think that's the hardest part for me    I am still clinging on to some hope that it might have a suddent growth spurt and be ok but the clinic seem resigned to the fact I will miscarry.  Then even said ' at least on your holiday you will be able to drink lots of wine' - haven't even miscarried yet!  They've given my more cyclogest to try to hold off the miscarriage (no signs of anything yet) so it won;t be too 'unpleasant' on holiday and then see what happens when I get back  

DH said he's sad but is being practical.  I was then discussing (between tears) when I would have another go if the worst comes to the worst and, if necessary, the go after that, and we got into a big row about finances and how many goes he is willing to do and 'we can't bankrupt ourselves doing this' etc etc (him saying that obviously).  He is only willing to have one more go so that is upsetting me at the moment.  Also mentioned de - which we haven't talked about - and he started mentioning the ethics of that method!  what the!!  Feeling miserable about that - why doesn't he get it?  People spend £30k on a bl00dy car, isnt it worth a few goes to try to have a baby??

But, trying to be positive at the moment.  Feel very sad though  

Hope you are all ok tonight
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening all, I am really sorry but this has to be quick, Dh sat downstairs waiting to watch a film and I have just speed read the last 9 pages....

Anna (SB) - you are sweet kind lady, my package arrived this morning, thanks for the nkote (you made me cry), you have so much going on at the moment but took the time to do that for me.   & I am still sending you    

mag - I am also sending you    , those CB with date things are the devils work!!!

Anne - sorry Jas is feeling low, hope as soona s he gets the sun on his back he will be able to chill with you, and great news on Holly. have a fab holiday in case I don't get on again tomorrow (but looks like I will have to find some excuse to log on as bl00dy Kate still ahsn't tested  )

Kate - You like to keep us waiting don't you     for tomorrow morning.

Coco -   Just seen your post, I am so sorry hun, I am still holding onto that little heartbeat as glimmer of hope for you  

WW -  

LW - well done on having 1 follie still growing, hope your scan on Monday goes Ok, can I ask if you do get one egg and it fertilises   can you only have that one put back or can you have one of the donors put back as well?

Donkey - I hate migraines, hope yours clears up soon.

Sorry gotta dash... love to all....

x-x


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Haven't had a minute to read back so apologies millions of times if I'm missing your important news.  

Just wanted to pop in and say   for a week as we are off to Sardinia tomorrow at 6am! 

I'm feeling really ill and going down with something seriously bad! I have a sore throat, slightly high temparature and been sneezing a lot. Hope it's not the pig flu!   Typical just before our holiday!! 

Have missed a call from the owner of the other company but didn't have time/availability to call her back so I guess I'll have to call her from Sardinia on Monday!

Lots and lots of love to you all.

Pix xx


----------



## shortie66

Oh coco darling i dont know what to say     How awful to see ur little ones heart still beating only to be told that    No wonder u are so upset sweetheart     Men my darling are not built the same way as us gorgeous lovely women, in fact im almost sure most of them are desenistised from any emotional feelings from the moment they are born. However please dont argue with ur dh tonight sweetheart u both need cuddles and     and loads of them.  The future will still be there tomorrow to talk about and argue over.     

Mags i dont blame u not wanting to go out im in my jamas already watching the x factor and waiting for daniel craig to come on. Phew i wouldnt chuck him outta bed    

Driver enjoy the film hun    

Pixie have a lovely holiday sweetheart     Pm me ur mobi number hunny and i'll txt u pt result    

Im so scared of testing tomorrow, in fact im so scared im hoping af turns up so i  dont have to bother   this if lark really fcuks ur head up doesnt it


----------



## mag108

Coco- sweetheart,  how very very sad I am to hear that. It must be truly so difficult to deal with this, especially as you are seeing a heartbeat. It feels tragic and must be so very upsetting. I must admit I still would hold onto some hope if I were you. I mean there is still a chance things will work out and maybe holding onto the idea, I think it was hunybe today said her nan always said 'Prepare for the worst but always hope for the best.' When do you go on holiday? Waiting to see what happens now is tough hun. All I can do is send you a big hug and to say I am still holding some hope for you hun. And sending you a big hug. 
As for your DH, its way too sensitive a time to be getting into all that. Its natural, I did it too, wanted to scream at DH and say 'promise me I will be a mum' by which I meant He is not to get in my way....DH wanted to chat with me casually last week about all the IVF press coverage recently...like it was a light little conversation...
As kate says its cuddle and TLC you need hun.  


Driver: Hi and you sound ok, have a good film!

Kate: Danile Craig,   mmmmmmh yes, not many about that look as good as him but he is a bit moody!

Pix: sardinia! have a fab one... 

x


----------



## Ourturn

LW - keeping everything crossed for your golden follie       Rain, what's that all about!

Coco -         I am so sorry that they are not hopeful and sh has upset you. I'm the same, I need reassurance that we will do what ever it takes to have our family and his answer is 'i need to research'. Our dh's just don't GET IT    I am still hoping that your little bean will proove everyone wrong    

Kate - good luck for testing in the morning     If you don't test I will drive round and make you!  

Pix - get yourself some Vicks first defence spray and lots of vitamin C. Hope you feel better soon and enjoy your hols!

Driver - you're vey welcome  

Mag - glad you didn't go, you need to be surrounded by nice things at the mo  

DH has been away best part of the day. Panicked a bit when I had lower ab pain on the left hand side...but pretty sure it was wind. I cooked a thai then got really annoyed as he should be looking after me   
No more bleeding today. Will pee on a stick in the am and see if the line is fainter or stronger.
Off to bed, didn't get much sleep last night, shattered

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening ladies - I've missed you today - you can't get WIFI on the trains I was on!!!
Can I please start by saying a massive thank you to Pospi and Kate for last night - to be able to prattle on to someone was just fantastic - DDH has usually gone to sleep by this point and this is when I begin to feel alone and helpless, so ladies - thanks, cheers, and sorry if I lead you astray.     

I tried to connect on the train at 7.00 this morning to say that I'd made it, but no WIFI, so I fell asleep.
Was met by Mum and Step-Dad looking oh so posh (linen blazers, etc) Got to School, nearly grounded car on speed humps – not there when I learnt to drive!!! Only 3 gals from my year due to turn up – didn’t see any – Bucks Fizz at 10.00, picnic with wine at 11.30 (because I’d got up at 5.30!), Pimms at 12.15, train home at 2.31 - back at 6.30 to greet DDH and friend, quickly scan FF (oh yes!) and now able to post as the two men have gone to bed (not together, I hasten to add!!!!)
Was very concerned that Mum has very little energy and am still convinced that it is far worse that she is letting on.

Steph         – hope you, DH and Vivvy have a lovely celebration together hun.   

Anna SB  –  Am so glad your school memories are happy – it is what I always pray for my classes at the beginning of every year. I sometimes think that DHs are so worried about what they think they “should say” that it comes over all wrong – I had DDH say something very similar to me about DE – we had a blazing row, but what he really meant was that he wanted a chance to have a look at all the info on here and other sites, so that he and I had the same starting info. He comes home now some days and points me to new websites!! Good luck with getting the scan soon – I’m at the end of the phone desperate to get stroppy, if needs be!!!    

Lainey –       on your  

Mag – hun. Your so kind works made me           and I couldn’t agree more about the friends I have made here – I missed you all so much today, it was unbelievable – and I can’t wait to meet some of you in person oh so soon.

Anne – sorry that the deforestation was so painful – hope Jas fells happier on hols - show him those new bikinis!!!!    

Kate hun – good luck with whatever you decide to do. We’ll be here for you.            

CardiffLaura       hun.  

Donkey – really sorry about the migrane hun – can’t believe MC is out!!!   

Coco             for your little beaney – Dh will come round, I promise you – we always think they don’t care as much as us. But what I’ve learnt is they do, but have a rubbish way of showing it. In April my DDH was totally anti DE and yet I’m off next week for a DE cycle.    

Love to you all
**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Was up at 7 as couldnt hold wee in any longer.  Donfinate "not pregnant" as i thought it would be.   Made a cuppa took it back to bed and fell asleep again    Not upset tbh as really couldnt see the answer being anyhting different. Catch up later back off to bed again


----------



## purple72

Coco Darling, so sorry you had such an awful time at scan! DH will come round, mens brains just work differently, try not to argue too much and instead be kind to one another as you're both going through hell right now!

Kate hunny, so sorry it wasn't positive  

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - bummer, I'm sorry, I was so hopeful.

RC - the school thing didn't sound too bad then?

Steph

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY   [/fly]

         

Morning purps and anyone else who is around.

Had a big cry this morning, once I started I couldn't stop. Think its just hit me.
Pi**ed on a stick and the line is no lighter than it was on Thursday. Will get another digi and see if the indicator has gone up down or stayed the same. 
Been having some mild pain on my left side (very low down), so will go to A & E this afternoon and get a scan.

x


----------



## Coco Ruby

Slycett, so sorry that the test didn't turn out the way you wanted it to.  Was hoping for you to have a little miracle.  I hope you are ok xx

RC, glad the school trip wasn't so bad.  I'd never go back to a school reunion, feel like I've failed in my life and couldn't bear to see everyone else with their great careers and their hundreds of kids etc etc!

Hi purps, hope you are ok x

Kate, I am so sorry this is dragging on so long for you    I think the not knowing is the worst part.  I so hope things turn out positively for you.  I think a scan is a good idea, so you can find out what's happening    I have been in bits myself this morning, madce me cry when I read you'd been crying  I think it has hit me too today, all the stress of the past few weeks.  DH has gone out for the day (long standing arrangement with a club he belongs to).  He offered (half heartedly!) to stay home but he'd only be watching me cry all day.  I feel like I should be doing lots of the housework that I've not been doing because of pg and going to the gym etc but I just want to hide indoors.  Feeling pretty bad right now. Kate, sending you such a big   this is such a horrid time x

Sorry for the miserable post!  Hope you are having nice weekends xx


----------



## mag108

Kate slycett: well at least you tried, but I am sorry that its not the case...

Anna: Sending you a big hug. Glad you are going to get a scan, hope its not too upsetting xx

Cocoruby: Sorry hun, that things are so hard. It's very understandable that for you today the emotion of it all would come out... I figure for me, I've held it together every week for work ,for bloods etc and at the weekends I've been having big cries and wanting to hideaway. It's so understandable, there is so much to process and so much strain and worry. Sending you a big hug.

DH was away overnite last weekend and actually I was better for it cos I could just do exactly as I wanted including crying, whenever I wanted....

going to zip off somewere sunny in the car today not sure where yet....


----------



## Ocelot Cub

*GORGEOUS STEPH 

HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY DARLING HEART!!

HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY, HOPE YOU ARE THOROUGHLY SPOILT!!

      ​*


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning ladies, just popped on to see how things are and I am so sad to read all the news this morning, there were a lot of tears last night    

Kate - I was so hopefull for you  , I am sorry if we hounded you into doing something you didn't want to to but it was sounding quite positive you being so late.  

Anna - I really hope you get some answers this afternoon, stage a sit in until you get the treatment you need.  

Coco - I am sending you   and am also     for you that you have afighter in there and the Dr's will be proved wrong.

RC - Glad the school trip wasn't as bad as you feared,   to you for the worry over your Mum, do you think she would hide things from you?

Steph -    hope you have a lovcely day, your first Mummy birthday card as well.  

Got to love you all and leave you again, we are off to Clumber park for a walk and Thoresby Market for a wander around, should have left hrs ago but didn't want to get up.


----------



## mag108

Steph hope you have a lovely day

Decided to stay here and sunbathe instead, like Driver, got up too late to really sieze the day so a day on the sunlounger reading and visiting friends later sounds pretty good to me....


Sending lots more hugs to everyone who needs them
X


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Coco - so sorry hon - honestly can't imagine how sad you must be today. Is there anyone that can come round and spend the day with you if DH is not around. Think you need a big cuddle hon     

Kate - Oh BLOODY HELL!! Grrrrr I really really wanted that to be a positive hon. Of course you are handling it with your usual strength, still hard though isn't it, just because you know deep down that it probably will be a negative you still allow yourself to dream of what could be, I did the same a few days before I got my AF this time, wasted £12 on a test but had to do it to just move on. I guess we need to get AF on her way now then, come on you BEATCH!! Show your face you wimp!! She will be along soon darling and then you get another chance       

Anna - I am sorry you now have the pain, you should def get checked out but I am sure it will be nothing to worry about. Is DH around today to take you hon? I will be thinking of you       

Mag - enjoy the your sunbathing, lucky you, we don't have any - thinking of you   

Driver - have a lovely day


----------



## popsi

just a quick one as need to go to the shop...

Kate.. i am sorry darling but as you said you were expecting it and now you know the answer, i know it does not make it any easier.. and you wasted that money that could have been spent on JD     enjoy your lie in hun xx

coco, anna and mag... hope your sadness eases a little and you all manage to get a little sunshine today, tears are good for you so dont ever feel bad about crying xx

RC.. glad the day was ok for you, sorry your mum seemed tired honey I really hope you get answers soon its must be like a nightmare for you xx and as for Friday evening the pleasure was mine it was lovely xxx

steph...    honey.. hope you have a wonderful 1st one as a Mummy they do say life begins at 40 and it sure as hell has for you darling xxxxx

ally, purps, driver and everyone


----------



## beachgirl

Kate    big hugs hun, I'm the same as you this month...now on day 44 on still no sign...what's happening with our b***** boddies...


----------



## Malini

Gorgeous Kate  No good words. I know you knew but it still is a kick you don't deserve. Hope you're not nervous about tomorrow. I think you will be FABULOUS, and I am so relieved you've already cleared your attendance at our do. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your donation. Every penny counts and it made me committed to finish when I knew you were all with me!

 Steph. Hope it is a very special day. Thank you for your donation. You are v. v. kind. It means A LOT.

  WOOHOO Lainey. That's superb. Hope they grow stronger every moment of every day and are home with you soon. Congrats to you, dd and dh.

RC - You ARE BRAVE!! I went to a co-ed version of your school and it was AWFUL. I still cry sometimes when I think about how lonely and miserable I was (it was a boarding school too). Thank you so much for your donation. I thought about your mum when I was walking (sometimes dragging) myself around London. If there is a Maggies near you please get your mum to think about going in - such a great organisation.

Anna(SB) - Not surprised you're emotional, sad and drained. Men!!  Make that phone call. I hope you get some health care today and a lot of love from dh. One week til your hols - hope it helps mend some of the wounds of the last few weeks. Your donation means a lot. I've just explained to dh a little of what you've been through and he said that he thinks we get more love from Team PR than those who share our blood too often. I do NOT expect any longer that blood is thicker than water.

Almond -    I know you're out there reading. Hope you yelled your heart out y'day. Dh is back to 'I'm not talking to her again' but it'll pass. 

Purple - I am going to cut and paste all your brilliant baby tips (not to forget hair colour expertise) into a doc so that one day I can be the g-ddess of mothering courtesy of you. You have a big heart. Hope you're managing to hold onto that holiday feeling.

 Pix, AOC, Anne (sorry J is blue) - we will 

I loved what you wrote about stress Popsi - I'll remember that. The waiting must be agony. I had a glass of champers at 530am 2.2 miles before the end of our walk. I saluted your mum and smiled for Nix (our crimson beauty queen) as promised.

WW and the stimming gang - hope sanity has stayed in the vicinity this wknd, so difficult I know.

And Driver, hope your walk helped distract you and you found some treats around the market.

Thinking of you Mag in the . Horror, scary, violent movies are aa 'no go' for me no matter what is happening but in your case they should be banned!! You have many interests and are not anti-social; life has been mean and you are coping (brilliantly I think).

Coco - This must be such a hard time. I am really sorry. Wish I knew what to say but can only imagine the pain and miracle wishing balanced with trying to be sensible. Dhs are a mysterious bunch but I think the limits and boundaries they draw are meant to protect us/them. It takes courage to hope and try; sometimes that's too scary without a bit more thought. Here's the site, but don't feel obliged (genuinely): http://www.justgiving.com/brooksiesteam/

Katherine - Good luck tomorrow. I will be thinking about you.

Okay, my brain has lost track of this post. We walked from 9pm to 630am - it was hard and I have never been happier to see my bed but I was touched and inspired by the volunteers who were so supportive and all the walkers, many of whom were remembering a loved one or celebrating a recovery. It was good to get out of my 'woe is me' headspace and into a more collective, community frame of mind.

To all of those I missed 

Malini xx


----------



## Malini

Just thought Tracey!!!! So pleased to see you back.  Dh displeased, for you, that survey is taking too long.  Let him know if anyone needs a chase.  So pleased you're busy with toys and life.  Hope waiting for CRM is not driving you  .  Please know that whether you're posting lots, little or not at all - we ALL keep you very close to mind.

And Ally.  I concur.  You are a special lady and dh and I are as thick as thieves again which makes me  .  I hate that marriage has to include rocky patches along with the lovely ones.  Hope you had a lovely meal with your little sis.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

A quick one from me girls 

Coco- Oh god, this is so terribly sad, I don't know what to say  
But your little one's heart is beating, that's got to mean something, surely.
Bless him / her and please god let them stay with you    
So sorry hun  

Anna- Been thinking about you too hun. This is just torture    

Mag, you too lovely  

Kate- Sorry hunny      

AM- I am   hard for yu for the 28th hun  

Steph- Hope you're having a lovely birthday lovely   

Feeling very sad again for my friends again today    

Right, got to go, in middle of packing and trying to pack carefully...good news is I can get back into Summer 2008 clobber   
Jason much better today thanks girls 

Love to ALL


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi girls.  I am all behind again – you all move so fast!  Don’t usually get the chance to post at weekends but this one is a bit different as so much has happened!  Wish I could have joined you Friday night – looked like a goody!

Sorry this post won't mention you all but am feeling really crap with a bad headache and have just been asleep for 2 hours.  So not quite all there!

LAINEY – if you read this thread hon – HUGE Congratulations to you and your DH.  What lovely news!   

KATE – sorry that the test didn’t bring positive news.  Has this happened before?  Did you ought to get checked out anyway hon?  Sending you LOTS of good luck vibes for tomorrow – you will be FABULOUS – I know!  

MALINI –  how did the walk  go hon?

MAG – hope you manage to get  a scan quickly.  I know exactly what you mean when you said that to the outside world you must look as if you have no interests.  I am sure my social friends must think I have turned into a hermit as I have been saying no to everything – difficult hey?

SWEETPEA – I sympathise with you feeling you are about to pop – I know EXACTLY what you  mean.  I had a bit of EWCM yesterday and am also worried it is all over before it even started!  Your EC is tomorrow hey hon?  GOOD LUCK!   

ANNE – sooooooo glad Holly is well and truly on the mend.  Hope Jason is feeling better today hon – you two certainly deserve that holiday babes.  Well done you for being able to wear 2008 summer clothes.  I am seriously needing a new winter wardrobe this year – nothing fits!!!    Have a super duper holiday!

LW – good luck for scan tomorrow hon.  Let us know how you go.     

Welcome to CARDIFFLAURA  

COCO darling – what  a nightmare for you hon.  It must be really distressing to see the heartbeat and then to be told it is unlikely to last.  DON’T BELIEVE THEM babe please.  There have been so many wrong opinions that we read about and you are likely to be yet another.  I hope so much that little beanie is just a bit slow to start but will then race ahead.  Come on beanie – we want you so much!        

It is horrible when DH and you do not agree about TX – mine is also a little reticent about another cycle or DE if this one doesn’t work – he says because he hates seeing me go through this with the drugs etc and can’t bear more disappointment.  My argument is that if we don’t try we will never know and I would be far more disappointed not to try.  He is more up for adoption which is also an option.    Hope you are feeling a little better by the time you read this.

DRIVER – how is the 2ww going?  Are you feeling OK and when is your test again?  

ANNA – I can’t believe you are still going through all this uncertainty.  Big cuddles to you and hope you get a scan soon. Did you manage it today?    

STEPH – happy birthday honey    

As for me, scan yesterday showed 7 follies (most pretty puny and small) but still such an improvement on last tx.  Am still paranoid they are cysts but Dr seems pretty pleased with readings to hopefully at least one egg in there.  Will find out tomorrow as going for EC at 0630.  Am actually really very scared as don’t want to come round from the anaesthetic to be told no eggs again.  Would be such a blow as have tried so hard this time to do everything I can to make some eggs!  Womb lining is great at about 12mm.  Pray for me girls – please!

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.

I have probably missed out some really important stuff but just can't look at screen any more so just have to send you all loads of love. 

WW X


----------



## Sammeee

Hi just a quicki as feelin a bit rough so resting up ( sore throat and a bit achy )

SB...   I really hope and   u managed to get a scan today and finally got some answers... the pst week or so must have been worse than hell.... 

WW... GL for EC in the morning....     they get at least 1 eggy ( it only takes one, so i keep getting told lol )... GL GL GL X 10000

Kate ... sory the test wasnt what u wantede, but sometimes u just know, and do it it just for confirmation of your gut instict... still sucks though/.... 

Lainey..... MASSSIVE CONGRATS on the birth of ur baby girls.... Xxx

Driver.... Fellow PUPO  Lady.. .... how are u feeling??.... are u coping  well with the dreaded 2ww..... I wish soeone woulkd invent  the 1ww instead!!..XX

Hellooooo to everyone else and  .... 

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Sammeee - sorry to hear you are not feeling great - hope it soon passes.  How much more of the 2 weeks do you have to wait? X


----------



## Sammeee

Wing wing...... still got a bloomin week to go.... but im gonna be naught and   b4 then.. LOL !!

XX


----------



## Wing Wing

I can't imagine what it must be like but am hoping to find out!!!!  To be honest, the waiting between scans has been stressful enough so having to wait for 2 whole weeks must be a killer!!  Take care of yourself and hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## Little Me

WW- Hun, a quick message to say you will have eggs love, I am wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow   

Samee- Hope you feel better


----------



## shortie66

Wingwing      like mad for you hunny       for ec and loads of lovely eggies    

Ladies thanx for all ur lovely msgs today   have felt fine tho still a bit worried as to where af has gone.  Still getting the pains and knowing my luck the beatch will arrive on my first day in a new job.    

Sorry no perso's this evening, hope everyone is ok   Wont be on in the day tomorrow but will catch up tomorrow night and hopefully feel more sociable


----------



## Coco Ruby

Just a quickie

Thanks ladies for your lovely support today, it really helped.  Have has a quiet day, did some housework, sweing (am cr&p but practising!) dh got back and we went for a walk.  He's meeting up with some buddies tonight for a drink but am ok with that, will just watch another film and take it easy.

Slycett, GOOD LUCK for the new job tomorrow, you will be brilliant, I know it!  Let us know how you get on  

Malini, well done on the walk, it;s for a great cause.  I hope you are feeling ok today?

Wing Wing - fantastic news on the follies!  It's really great news and have got fingers crossed for your ec   

AnneG, glad Jason is feeling better - it must be really difficult at the mo, my dh isn't too sure about his job for the long term either, I can't think about it, it's too frightening.  I hope you have a really lovely holiday - I think we are away at the same time!

Kate,sobroody - have been thinking about you today and hoping you are ok.   for good news for you, it has to be your time soon xx

Sammee, hope you are feeling better today x

Driver - how are you? Not long til you test now!  It is horrible waiting though isn't it!

Love to all
xx


----------



## sweetpea74

hi all and what a sad day... 

Kate sorry it wasnt a positive hun, what a bum...there seems to be weird things going on between a few ladies and the    on this thread isnt there?? Good Luck with your job tomorrow, you'll knock em dead!   

Hey Lightweight and    for your scan tomorrow - c'mon follie!!!!

Ahhh Coco what horrible news and to know there is a hb there too....it aint over til the fat lady shows though so hang on in there if you can xx    My dh is the same with next steps, isnt keen on either DE or adoption which is pretty downheartening..hope you're getting lots of hugs and cuddles from yours now though. 

Pixie enjoy sardinia, it's meant to be fantastic (my sis loved it, they have just been there for their honeymoon!) It'll certainly help you feel 100% better i reckon anyways!  

Hey Mags hope you enjoyed the sunshine, was lovely and sunny here too - spent the day playing on our kayak on the beach, was great fun! Hope you get a scan soon so you cant get to the bottom of it all..

Wow Malini, walking all through the night - hope you've been able to put your feet up today!    It is so great doing a collective group thing to raise money for these things  - i once abseiled off the side of a hospital for macmillan cancer care..

Hey Wingwing and you've got EC tomorow!! That was really quick, its fantastic news doc is happy with your readings, 7 follies is GREAT!!! and here's    for a very successful morning for you hun, let us know how you get on      

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Steph, hope you've had a lovely day!

Evening Anna - did you manage to get a scan today?? 

Enjoy your hols AnneG, it will help J to perk up too i reckon, just nice to get away from it all sometimes, puts a different perspective on life i reckon! Have fun!   

Hey Sammeee and hope you feel better soon and that the next week flies by for you   

Well I've got the trigger shot tonight at 11, drug free day tomorrow then ec on tues morning, have to be at hospital at 7am (its for the lap under general) so we're thinking of driving down the night before and staying in a b&b to take the pressure off....looking 4ward to no injections tomorrow, wont know what to do with myself - i'll miss the faff!!! ha ha

bye for now

sweetpea


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Anna - I really hope you managed to get a scan today and that it was good news    

Coco hon - I'm   that they've got it wrong      Oh and s0d the poxy housework!!!    

Mags hon -     not surprised you changed your mind about the film, that doesn't make you a saddo that never wants to go out, it makes you a woman of taste!!!  

Steph - already said it on ** but  hon!  Hope you're having a good'un!  

Lainey - fantastic hon, congratulations on the birth of your ickle twinnies   And I still think you win the prize for the best FF post ever.. blablablabla oh gotta go, my waters have broken    

Pix - hope you feel better soon hon! 

Kate - oh bummocks   Chick, it was worth testing just to know one way or another but I HATE those poxy CB digi tests    I want to stamp on it when it flashes up "not pregnant" it's like it's laughing at me!     Good luck for your first day tomoz hon!    

Beachy - so sorry AF's playing silly buggers with you too    Are you going to test?   

Malini - congrats on the marathon hike chick!      But you got it wrong; you should have drunk the champagne for me!!!!  Although the smile is much appreciated     

Hey Tracey -  great to hear from you honey!!!

WW - great lining hon! Good luck for tomoz   

LW - same to you honey    

Hiya Sammee - Enjoying the 2 week torture...?  

Sorry no more persos, my cuz is here and I'm being all anti-social on the pooter   

Love to all!!!

xxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Thanks for the good wishes girls - really appreciated.  Love you all sooooo much!

Back tomorrow.....

Off to bed now as early start!

WW XXX


----------



## mag108

WW- Great news on your follies. And sending you a whole lotta +++vibes for tomorrow, they like to get there early! 6.30am!   

Malini: the walk sounds amazing! Well done hun. 

Anne: Happy holiday! 

Kate: Hope you are not too nervous about new job, you will be fab. Hope you have a fab 1st day.

Driver, hope you had a lovely walk and are doing ok.  

Katherine - Good luck for tomorrow. 

RC - You sound like you held up well! You deserve a rosette for going!

Hi Purps; You ok?

Lightweight: ++++for your scan tomorrow...  

Sammee: Hope you doing ok too! Sorry you are a bit under the weather, it's so cold these eves....

Coco: Glad your day seems like it was peaceful, XXX 

Anna: Hope you doing ok 

Swinny : how you doing chico?

Nix: have fun with your cuz

xxx AnnofC, Pix, Beachy, Sam22, LJ, Hunybe, ....and anyone else I forgot to mention

finally found a book I could get into today, Maggie O'Farrell 'The vanishing act of Esme Lennox'.
Made a pear and alomond tarte today and just about to have a slice.
My dear friends down the road have just started their Forter training and should have 2 little ones by next March, they are so excited.


----------



## shortie66

Mags i have read that book hunny it is brilliant - enjoy ur tart im just about to have my second chunky kit kat of the day sod the diet


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies

Just back from Jersey visit - totally zonked - can't do late nights and early flights anymore 

Kate - good luck for tomorrow lovey - let us know how you get on 

Wing Wing - good luck for you too xxxx

Nix - helllloooooooo

Anne - just saw Charlie video - he is soooo cute !!

Love n Luck to all

Jerseyspuds
xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

just popping in quickly... want to wish Kate all the very best for your new job tomorrow honey.. you will know them dead i know xx (my first job was working in an estate agents i really liked it  ) xx

love to everyone not gonna attempt personals as i have tears running down my fact from watching x factor.. i am sure thats not supposed to happen    

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi- which bit is making you cry?


----------



## popsi

the guy with autism.. then Cheryl being so nice to that girl on stage LOL


----------



## beachgirl

We're watching it now so will probably get to that bit shortly..

Kate    good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## popsi

beachy.. get a tissue hun your gonna need it x


----------



## beachgirl

Wasn't he amazing..such a voice, I hope his dream comes true x


----------



## popsi

me too.. i am not usually big on sob stories on there, but he really is good and does not even realise i dont think


----------



## fluffy jumper

RC, thanks for the updated and especially for sending me a PM to tell me what page it was on. It has still taken me ages to catch up from page 83 where RC did her update to the page you are on now!
I hope you are settled in istanbul by now.

LW.  How is your cycle going.

Wingwing.  Good luck for EC tomorrow.

Ally.  I was so pleased to hear that AF has shown her face at long last.  I take it Dr Gorgy said yes to you going on steroids.

Coco.  I am so sorry you har going through such a hard time.  I hope you will be one of those miracles.   

Mag and Anna SB, it is such a nightmare being left with a little bit of hope.  these rollercoaster times are so tough.

I hate to say it, but don't waste your money on those pee sticks, they dont mean much.  I was still testing positive when I had had the scan showing an empty sac.  I spent a fortune on tests during my last pg.  I found they only showed negative when I had been bleeding for about 4 days.

Nix.  I hope you have managed to either love your new hair colour or sort it  out.

As for me, I am back on the list at CRM but have heard that their waiting list has got a bit longer, about 6 months.  I had in my head that I would be either pg or not again by Christmas and now it looks like that won't happen. I absolutely HATE waiting.
Also, I was told that you have to be off steroids for 6 weeks before you can have immune tests.  I am going to have the tests sometime shortly after 5 October.  I will be 44 in November and as I have such an issue about age I will be very upset if I haven't started tx by then, even though I know it is unlikely.

I have just watched 2 x facors and still haven't got to last night's yet.  Talking of X facor, the guy the other week whose brother had died  6 weeks after his wedding and was looking after his nephew - I couldn't stop crying.

I am going to have to start watching strictly too, hadn't cottoned on to that starting.

Malini, well done on the walk. I know you have already done it but I will sponsor you at the end of the week when I have been paid.  Survey done on the shop  a week ago but apparently 'it is being typed up' and we will have it Monday or Tuesday.  Why does everything take so bloody long.

Kate.   Good luck on the new job.  Are you nervous.

Popsi.  I have everything crossed for a match for you soon.  The waiting must be so hard.  If you are anythign like me, you set little milestones in your mind then are disappointed when things haven't happend when your milestone comes around.

Better let DH have the computer.


----------



## popsi

tracey...lovely to have you back honey xx sorry your plans were not what you thought, yes i am exactly like you .. i had little goals and they are slipping away, just pray that in the end sooner or later we will achieve the big goal of being a mum and dad xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - good to have you back, you had us worried for a while and we were turning into stalkers to track you down.

Malini - Well done on completing the walk, you have done so well and should be so proud of yourself.  

WW - I know you won't read this until afterwards, but good luck with EC, hope those follies have some nice juicy eggs in them    

LW - Good luck for tomorrow, thinking about you lots    

Kate - Hope you love your first day back at work, and the beatch doesn't show up to spoil it for you.

Sweetpea - Enjoy your drug free day, best of luck for Tuesady as not sure I will get on tomorrow    

Anne - have a fantastic holiday, will miss you, (and Charlie is so cute in that video!!)

Anna (SB) - Did you get any joy at the hospital? Hope you are Ok.  

Jersey -  

Sammeee - when is you OTD? Mine is Mon 28th, and how early are you going to test?

Coco - stop saying not long to go  , its still just over a week away, I have changed the lingo from 2WW (for most people) to 18DW (18 day wait) for me.........

We had a lovely day out, didn't buy a thing at the market (won't be going back there in a rush) it was a bit smeggy, but had a lovely Hog Roast Port sandwich for my lunch, then had a nice walk at Clumber Park, it was so hot, I actually had to put sun tan lotion on or I would have been burnt to a crisp. I am doing OK, I was quite ill on Friday night (bad case of the trots with really bad stomach cramps) was quite relieved really as I thought the cramps were the witch coming so when I just lost the contents of my tummy down the loo it was a relief (in more ways than one  )

Having an extra day off work tomorrow, so trying to decide what we will do (DH doesn't start back on shift til Wed), we were going to go to the coast but it is forecasting some rain, so we might head into town for a wander around and some lunch.


----------



## lucky_mum

Just wanted to say good luck to those with imminent EC   

and send huge    to those who are going through sad times 

and also, thanks for my  messages, both on here and on ** - hadn't really got my head together to organise much as felt so grotty all week with cold  but feel a lot better now and had a lovely weekend spending time with family and friends 

Have been feeling very reflective - on this day last year I was at the Reprofit clinic having ET - I had two blastocysts put inside me, and one turned out to be the best birthday present ever    ... am 40 today and for me the life I wanted for so long has begun. Sooo happy 

My birthday wish is for all of you to experience this too, you all deserve it so much and I love you  - I really do hope for that so much   

Love always

S

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lucky_mum

CONGRATULATIONS 
*Lainey & DH*

on the birth of

Louisa Kate

and

Cecily May

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

            ​


----------



## lucky_mum

and also heard about the following via ** - Pin had a little boy on September 16th  :

            
 CONGRATULATIONS 
*Pin & DH*

on the birth of

Niall

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

            ​


----------



## Miranda7

Wow - congrats Pin! Lovely name!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

Sorry I missed you last night - our internet connection went awol all evening.      

Wing Wing               for EC this morning hun.      

Kate          for today hun - you'll blow them away. Was sorry to hear about the test - is it worth seeing your GP if she doesn't show herself soon? Look forward to hearing how its gone this evening!!   

Beachy - likewise hun - have you done a test?   

Coco -  sorry about your scan hun             

AnnaSB and Mags       - you are both incredibly strong and lovely ladies, offering support to others when you are in such a confusing place.        that you both have some concrete answers soon.       Did you have a scan yesterday Anna? Mag - pear and almond tart sounds delish - a lovely combination.

Popsi - am       that they find your family for you soon hun - you deserve this so much.       

Malini - congrats on your walk hun and for raising all that money for such a great cause - thanks so much for thinking of my Mum.       

Anne - I wish I could fit into my Summer 2008 stuff - well done you hun.      I guess by now you must have finished packing and be raring to go. Am so glad Jas is felling happier - I hope you both have a lovely holiday as you both deserve it so much.     

LW -        for your scan today hun.    

Sweetpea - hope you're enjoying your drug free day and trying to chill before EC tomorrow hun.      

Sammee and Driver                    to our PUPO ladies - hope this second week doesn't drive you too         - keep up that PMA        

Tracey hun - I know what you mean about the age thing as it's something I've battled with, but six months here or there won't make a difference and you are such a great Mum, it really won't matter. I fly out to Istanbul next Sunday, 27th, so have a few days left here.      

Steph - your post made me      in a lovely way - thanks hun.    

Heapey - hope today at the ARGC goes well hun.        

       to Jersey, Purple, Ally, Nix, Mir, Donkey, Almond, AOC, CardiffLaura, Fishy, hunyb, Laura, Likas, LJ, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Swinny, Tamelia, Zuri  and all the lovely PR Team.      

Lots of love

 sy xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning

Yes RC   I've tested and even had a beta HCG on friday to clarify things with going away, no idea what's wrong but the nurse did say to come back after holiday and she'll run a series of bloods to see what's going on


----------



## Rural Chick

Beachy       - why do our bodies to this to us?       When do you go to Egypt, I can't remember.

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Coco - still keeping everything crossed for you     

Mag -   did you read what Driver said about needing to be off steroids for 6 weeks before you can have immune tests done? Makes sense. 

WW - good luck for ec this am         

Sweetpea - good luck for tomorrow        

Hi everyone
Sorry for lack of personals. 

Everything is setting me off at the moment, was in tears when the autistic guy sang on the xfactor last night. Driver the guy who's brother died had the same effect! 

Went to a & e, didn't get scanned but did get an appointment for a scan at the epu tomorrow morning. Doctor said if it was ectopic it would survive in the tubes until 8-9 weeks. Did a cb digi this am and its gone down to 1-2 weeks (I'm 6 weeks today) so it looks like me hcg level is going down...at least it doesn't look like an ectopic. Called the clinic and they said to go to the epu and to call them afterwards. I asked if going away would be a problem (fly this Friday), they said it would probably be ok but to check with the epu people. 

Working from home for the time being. If I have yet to miscarry, don't want that to happen when I'm over 1 hour away from home. 

Anna x


----------



## Han72

Anna   

Mornin' all 

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  i am so sorry.  I hope you don't MC while you are on holiday but I thought I would reasure you that I had my first MC while on holiday, an although it did spoil the holiday, it didn't completely ruin it.   

Lainey.  I can't believe I think I forgot to congratulate you on my last email.

WW.  I hope they collected lots of lovely eggs.

HI Nix


----------



## Han72

Wotcha T - I don't think I've actually said it but I'm sending you and DH loads of      for this business venture!


----------



## Swinny

Hi girls

Hope you are all ok.Sorry been AWOL, I am trying to give my head a break from IF for a bit while I get myself straight again, but I am thinking about you all and willing things to go well for all of those currently on cycles.
I am getting a bit nervous now about my appointment in 2 weeks time with Dr G. We've had a few nice nights out and Paul's mum got married last week so that was really lovely. 

Kate – Good luck with your new job my lovely  

Anne & Beachy     Room for a little’n in one of your suitcases? Desperate for some sunshine. Have great holidays girlies and we’ll catch up when you get back.

Malini – good for you hun and very well done xxxx

Sweetpea – Good luck for EC tomoz hun xxx

Popsi – mwahhh!!

Almond – How’s those wedding preps coming along?

Pin – Congrats on the birth of Niall  

Lainey – Oh honey well done. Congratulation on the birth of your two beautiful girls Louise and Cecily   

WW – How many eggies babes

Anna   I am so sorry babes. Crikey, what is it with us lot on here. It’s so cruel and I am so sorry that you are having to go through it too.

Coco   As with Anna, I am so sad to hear your news too. Sending you lots of big hugs.

LW – How did the scan go?

Driver and Sammeee - How are you holding up girls?     

Jersey, LJ, Purple, Ally, Nix, Mir, Donkey, AOC, CardiffLaura, Fishy, hunyb, Laura, Likas, LJ, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Tamelia, Zuri  and all the rest of team PR 

Anyway better dash as I'm in work on my lunch hour

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Just a quickie girls.  More   I am afraid.  Only 1 egg and so ****e, DH didn't even have to perform.

Back later when feeling better.

WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

WW - Am so sorry hun - make sure DH and your Mum are looking after you. Am here if you need me.                              
 sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

WW - I am so sorry hun                            
Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Wing Wing    so sorry hun, hope you're being looked after x


----------



## Han72

WW -    so sorry hon


----------



## purple72

Oh WW so sorry sweetie, thinking of you and DH


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

logged on quickly to say check on WW & Anna.

Ww- my god, this is so very cruel Hun, I know u were scared about bad things happening this time at EC       I understand how u feel chick cos I was so scared that I would have non fert on TX 2 .. But I kept thinking no, no way could that happen again .. And low and behold it did. It's ****e hunny but little by little with some Tlc and time and our gorgeous FF friends the pain fades. Really sad for u hunny   

Anna- Hun, what can I say   I'm so sorry. I can't believe the sadness you're going through.

I will give u a big hug over a large cocktail.  

Sarah- hi lovely , will call u when I get back babes    

Kate hope today is going well lovely  

AM- hi lovely  

coco- thanks for your message. Not sure where u are off to on hols but have a lovely time  

Beachy- happy hols Hun!  


I will report in tomorrow morn .. For the last time for 2 weeks    
Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Wing Wing -    

Mag108 - How was the weekend? Any better than last? Only two weeks until D Day for us chuck xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Wing wing - oh no!! No no no! Like Anne says you put so much into it and you pray pray pray that things will be different and then there are signs that things could be so much better and then this   I am so sorry hon. Like Anne I really sympathise so much    

Love to Coco, Mag and Anna - can't believe this is happening to you all    It must be torturous for you all   

Anne - hope you are really excited now and ready to go. I am really excited for you!!! Can't wait to hear all about it when you are back   

Kate - hope first day went swimmingly - I guess you will need to reward yourself with a JD when you are home (and some FF time as you prob have serious withdrawals!!)  

Beachy - cuddles to you  

Swins - good to see you back xx

Nix - Hiya honey pie xx

A xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetpea74

ahhhh wingwing what an absolute mare. Thinking of you hon and sending loads of


----------



## Little Me

Alls- Hi love, I am excited now yes     
Just gonna go and see my nephews for an hour or so and Jason did some work on some laptops for my bro so we're dropping them off too.
All packed now 


Sarah Purps Nix & Sweetpea   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

HAve a wonderful time Anne hunny bunny! You and Jase so deserve this! 

Will miss ya xx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - looks like I'm going to be a diving widow, dh is going to do his padi over there if he can sort it out! Will join you in a HUGE cocktail. Have a lovely time  
x


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Wingwing, I am so gutted for you, it's such a terrible thing to wake from EC and find that they can't even try to fertilise your one and only egg. I am deeply sorry and hope that you find the strength in time to bounce back to your witty, thoughtful and lovely self.   

More bad news coming... Scan today showed my only follie has grown just 0.1mm in 3 days so it's all over for me. I know it would have taken a miracle to get an egg from me but I was so hoping that it would work. Just drowned our sorrows in a G&T. I know we have a back up plan, it makes the pain less severe.  

Mags, Coco, Anna       

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Wing Wing

Thanks so much girls - without you, I don't know what I would be feeling but I do know I am feeling lots better just reading your messages of support. As Anne ( )says, and I truly believe, things will get easier and the future is not so bleak - options are still there...

Sweetpea - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow honey.

Anna - sorry to hear your levels are down hon - wishing for a miracle for you. 

Also Mag - hope you have some answers soon. 

Coco - 

Anyone heard from LW? Or did I miss something?

Hi Tracey - nice to see you back. Agree with whoever said it, that 6 months is not going to make a jot of difference to what a great mum you already are and will be.

Sammeee and Driver - hang on in there girls! 

Lovely doc signed me off for rest of week as he understands the emotional side of things as well as the unusually high physical pain I am experiencing - I hurt from my fandango all the way up to my neck!!! Am going to use time to:

1. Eat lots of chocolate
2. Drink lots of wine
3. Eat lots.......
4. Research and think about next steps.
5. Rest a lot and let my lovely mum look after me - thank god she is still here - brave lady!!!

Will be better able to keep up with the news on here too if not at work - yay!

Love to all.

WW X


----------



## Wing Wing

There you are LW - thank goodness!   

Sorry to hear more bad news today - gutting isn't it?  I feel I will NEVER get as far as the dreaded 2ww but I guess if the egg was so [email protected], better to know now than later. Trying so hard to look for that silver lining!!!

When does the back up plan commence? What is the procedure? Really wishing you loads of luck hon. Thinking of you and glad that you at least sound as if you can muster some positivity.

Am considering what alcoholic drink to have. Don't want a hangover as am in enough pain as it is........ Suggestions appreciated! No Kate, NOT JD!!!!!

Wing Wing XXX


----------



## Rural Chick

LW - so sorry hun, but at least you have plan B.      Enjoy that G&T.          Look after yourself and DH and enjoy a few drug free days before ET (is it still planned for Thurs). Any news on how your donor is doing?
Enjoy the swimming as well hun.
Love  sy xxxx

PS WW hun - just seen your post - I think items 1 and 2 on your list should be joint first!!!!! have also sent you email


----------



## Overthemoon

Thank you girls   

Wingwing, I wish we were closer to share the grief. RC, yes, the only comfort about being abandoned is you can have a drink.

The donor is doing well, she has at least 15 eggs apparently. She is due for EC on Thursday and we have to remain synched so I still have to take the ovitrelle shot tomorrow night. In fact, her EC is Thursday afternoon so we both have to trigger at 3am Wednesday morning   DP has to go in on Thursday to leave his bit and we have been told that ET will be on Monday morning (all being well with her EC and fertilisation). I still have to downreg with 2 injections per day plus I am on 4 estrafem and 2 patches per day to get my lining to thicken (8.2mm today). I have a cocktail of drugs to take between donors EC and ET. 

LW x x x


----------



## Sammeee

WING WING...... Im so so sorry..    , I cant even begin to imagine how u must be feeling..... U r so so brave.. ...
If i was u i would deffo sod the H/O ur off work anyways so make the most of a booze filled evening, just crack open whatever ur fave tipple is and bloody well enjoy it.... it is one of lifes small pleasures and you have had to behave for long enough..... 
Now go get TROLLEYED!!!!!

Anna (SB)...     For u also, I cant find the words (and MAgs) but you really are both fighters and really deserve some luck!!... get urself the biggest and best cocktail there is and have the fabbest holiday u can muster!!...

Driver.... Ive not caved in and tested yet, dont feel the urge as no its gonna be neg... urs is same test date as mine 28th... but i ad my eC 11/9/09... i will prob test thurs/fri just so i can prepare for AF.... then il be joining the above on a booze filled bonanza!!..

Hi to everyone else XX


----------



## Rural Chick

LW - OMG - so not drug free at all - sorry hun, I didn't realise            15 eggs - wow, that is amazing         - presumably if EC is Thurs and ET is Mon,you are going for blasts? Have you decided how many you are going to have put back (please tell me to mind my own business if you want). 
Am         for you and DH hun, and thanks again for sharing so much information - I can't begin to tell you how grateful I am.     
Love RC xxx

Ps Sammee -         for you hun - this bit of the 2ww is always the worst in my limited experience - no fat lady yet so


----------



## shortie66

Helloooooooooo  

God what a day  

Wingwing sweetheart i am gutted for you darling    How s0dding horrible to get this stage, no words i can offer will comfort you i know that but jd and coke does help honest!  Or try jim beam thats more of a mellow drink without the raging thirst at 3.00am in the morning.  Big       sweetheart am thinking of you     

Lightweight      oh hunny i was so hoping there would be an eggie for you.  As my msg to wingwing its gutting getting to this stage and then nothing, i have been there hunny and i know how bl00dy horrible it is.  BUT u do have a back up plan and im      ur dreams come true very soon      

Ally yes i am suffering from withdrawal symptoms hunny     Have sooooo missed being on here today and popping in and out whenever i've felt like it.  Me thinks i need to win the lottery so i can give up work and have a few more goes of tx with my own sad eggies before going to reprofit  

Hello anne sweetheart hope u have a fantastic holiday with jason make sure u let ur hair down drink loads of booze ride a camel and go diving get plenty of sun oooo anything else i can think of    Have a great time sweetheart see you soon    

Hello **** y sammeee coco tracey steph  purps annasobdriver swinny beachy nix jersey donks malini almond popsi sweetpea and everyone else  

First day went fine a little manic cos havent got a clue how the computer system works but im getting there.  Dont know how long i will stick it tho as wage is pretty crap and getting to and from is a bl00dy nightmare.  May keep my eyes and ears open for a job abit closer to home, but its only the first day so i'll just have to wait and see.

Catch up again after a nice long bath and a lager shandy.


----------



## mag108

WW: Oh hun I am so so sorry. Bloody hell. Its so very hard hun. sending you such a big big hug....xxx  You are doing the right thing, indulge indulge indulge! TLC

Anna: Sending you a big hug for tomorrow. Hopefully we will both have answers soon....

Swinny: Howdee do dee. Yes am ok. Hibernated at the weekend, felt better. Busy week ahead but Friday off TBTG....Glad the wedding went well...any comments on the DP's looks?!!

LW: Very sorry hun, thats very disappointing. As you say, with your back up plan, xxx there will be better news for you hun. Very impressed you have worked it all out so you got to try with your own eggs but had a donor option as back up. xxx

Samee: wishing you so much +++ with your 2ww!

RC: howdy

Kate: Well done for getting through that first day!

Anne/Kate and all you other missing in action ladies....only 2 pages today and I reckon it was because you guys werent on here!


xxx Jersey, pix, heapey, hunybe, Nix Purple, Ally, steph, LJ, Mir, Donkey, Zuri. Almond, AOC, CardiffLaura, Fishy, hunyb, Likas, LJ, Driver, Beachy,  Missy, Nikki, Sam xxx


----------



## mag108

...one more thing, I signed up for workshops with a therapist who works in groups with IF issues
She sent an email today, you may be interested..

Healing--A Workshop for anyone facing fertility losses

Sat & Sun 10am - 6.00pm Oct. 31st/Nov. 1st, 2009

Venue: North Bank
28 Pages Lane
Muswell Hill, London
N10 1PP

Cost: £160 [Early booking discount: £150 if booked by Sept. 30th]
£300 for couples
(some bursaries for unwaged or low-income individuals)

This workshop is for anyone who has experienced infertility, failed
fertility treatment, miscarriage, ectopic pregnancy, premature
menopause, secondary infertility, stillbirth, neonatal death, sperm
problems or unwanted childlessness--whatever the cause.

Women, men and couples are welcome.
Partners (of any sexual orientation) are particularly encouraged to attend.

Men who find the courage to attend report great satisfaction from having done so.
(Afterwards, they urge me to do more to get other men involved! 
That said, often male partners are deeply reluctant and usually there are several women attending alone.)

The outcome of this workshop varies: Most people do some grieving, gain valuable insight and perspective. 
Important links are often forged in the group that frequently lead to ongoing supportive relationships of some depth and value. 
Occasionally groups decide to do further work together.

Healing and growth usually always occur but the result takes various forms:
Sometimes it helps people come to terms with childlessness and decide to stop further treatment. 
Sometimes it helps couples to undertake treatment--but in a different spirit.
Sometimes the door to adoption opens, when it had seemed firmly closed.

Some 'ways in' include visualisation, art work and movement.

Great care is taken to create a safe, compassionate atmosphere.

FACILITATOR: Meredith Wheeler

I'm a psychotherapist who has specialized in therapeutic group work around this issue
for 19 years and have experienced infertility myself. I'm a graduate of Stanford University
and live in southwestern France with my husband and far too many cats and hens.

To find out more: http://www.meredithwheeler.org/


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey - fantastic news hun - well done you - just out of interest, was DE even mentioned?
            
Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh WW no, you poor thing.  I can't imagine how awful it must feel.  Do whatever helps, whether that is to get trollied or not.  On my last MC, I thought I wanted to drown my sorrows, but when I had a sip I just couldn't face it so don't force yourself. Only time will make things easier, that, and exploring your other options in my experience.  

Great news Heapy.

Anne, I can't believe how quickly (for me) your hols have come round.  Have a fantastic time.

LW.  I am so sorry things haven't gone better for you.  I am sure that everything will go according to plan from here on.  Do you have to fly to Cyprus now?

Kate, glad your first day went well.  Enjoy your shandy.  

Samee and Driver  

RC.  I know you fly on Sun, when do you start stims, when you get there or before.


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Tracey hun
Sunday should be day 1 for me (last day of pill on Friday    ) so I start stims on day 2 and am in Turkey until about day 12  - I still can't believe how quickly it has come round.
Kate - hope you are OK hun - I never had you down as a shandy girl!!! Hope today was Ok and look forward to hearing about it later.
I meant to share this with you earlier today, but forgot, so here goes.
We had one of our old car friends staying with us on Saturday and Sunday. As a massive strictly fan I had to watch it. DDH and friend Dave were quite happy chatting about all sorts of things, including what the quality of the magazines the Jinny have to offer might be like!!!! At this point, Ola and Chris Hollins came on, and I said "wow, has she got any pants on?" At which point, Dave (a 64 year old bachelor) stood less than 4 inches from the TV to double check - he was one happy bunny!!!!!
It made me chuckle!!!
Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey hun - I'm only talking for me, but please don't think you've upset me in any way at all - when DE was first mentioned to me, it was a red rag to a bull, and yet less than a year later, no problems. There is a really interesting article here which I can really empathise with.
http://www.4therapy.com/consumer/life_topics/item.php?seeresults=1&uniqueid=5902&categoryid=495&
I am just so glad you were happy with the ARGC - even though they wouldn't start me on IVF, I remember the whole experience with real fondness. I always felt such hope when I went through that blue door.
I've just spilt my wine which I'd balanced on the sofa - not only was it full        but I've now got a very wet .
Love  sy xxxx
Anne - 1 sleep left hun!!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

RC, maybe DH won't need the mags that the Jin supplies, he can think of Ola!

I have a horrible cold, really sore throat that arrived on Friday has now turned into a full blow blocked up cold.  I hate colds.  I hope I am better by the weekend as I have some friends coming to stay.

Better go and have an early night.


----------



## Rural Chick

Tracey hun -        - would a little whisky help?
Have just made your suggestion to DH - his smile was massive, his eyes lit up, he wriggled a bit and then claimed that I should let you know it was our friend who was interested - yeah right      - still, saves me the earache when I watch SCD, so I don't care!!! Just have to introduce the Turks to Ola now!!!!!!
Hope you feel better soon hun , love **** sy xxxx


----------



## sweetpea74

oh no lightweight sorry to hear your news too, but at least you gave it your best shot eh and have a back up plan with the donor, that's great! Enjoy your g&t while you can before you get PUPO!    

I liked your list wingwing - chocolate, wine, food, research and rest sounds absolutely ideal but I know it doesnt take away the pain and disappointment you must be feeling right now. we're all feeling it for you too. well done for keeping your pecker up!  

tracey hope your cold gets better - a whiskey hot toddy definitely sounds the way to go!

talking of all this alcohol, I'm looking forward to a drink of some kind tomorrow eve after EC for me!  

night night

sweetpea


----------



## Rural Chick

Sweetpea hun - wishing you all the very, very best for tomorrow morning hun as I've just realised that you'll be having EC whilst I'm brushing my teeth!!!!!                  
Let us know how you get on and try to sleep well tonight.           
Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Just lost a post!

Hope you are all ok tonight.

Wing Wing, am so sorry about your ec today, what cr&p news for you.  I really hope you and dh are comforting each other tonight.   

Lightweight, you too, I was so sad to hear that your little egg didn't make it    Sending you lots of    and hoping you will feel a little better soon.  Best of luck with your donor eggs, sounds really promising x

RC, your tx date has come along so quickly, cant believe it!  How exciting, you must be so eager to start 

Anna, sobroody, how are you doing?  

Hi TraceyM, how are you?  I agree with what you say about waiting!  I am still trying to be positive about this little beany but if it doesn't work out, am trying to work out when I can have the next tx, it can't come round soon enough..

Heapey, am so glad you had a good appointment at ARGC and that you feel comfortable.  They have a great reputation, as you know x

Driver and sammee - how are you both doing?  

Hi Mags, thinking of you x

Hi Nix!!  

Swinny, glad your first day was ok.  You are right, it's sometimes easier to get another job when you already have one  

Hi purps, donkey, laurab, anneg (have a great hol!), annaofc, hunyb, ally, zuri, almond, beachy et al

Nothing happening with me, no symptoms of anything.  The cyclogest is probably holding things in, I don't think I want to miscarry on holiday really so will keep taking them.  Am off for ten days of so so hope you are all keeping well, back soon.  Thanks for your support and friendship!! xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

sweetpea, good luck!


----------



## popsi

ladies... just a quick one tonight as spending some time with DH as not seen him for a few nights.. just wanted to give everyone a big big 
                  
there is so much sadness in here for one small forum full of wonderful inspirational women.. life is sh!t but we will battle through it and come out the other side smiling as we are strong passionate and most of all good people xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi hun - you have a lovely way with words - enjoy your time with DH and say thank you to him for letting us have a lovely girlie evening last Friday!!! (And please give your lovely goldie another skritch behind those ears!!)
Coco sweetie - hope you have a lovely holiday and that things sort themselves out for you - am still hoping and             that there is good news.
Anna SB - good luck to you tomorrow  - we'll all be thinking and       for you.
Likewise Mag (howdie too partner!) - hope you get some definite answers soon hun      
Driver and Sammee - hope the 2ww isn't sending you too      
Donkey - hope AF got kinder and the new week at school has started well.
Malini hun - hope you're not suffering from the walk and thanks again for all you have raised for such a good cause,
Kate - am off to bed now hun - sending you loads of       and hope that you have a good day tomorrow - it always takes a while to get settled in to a new job - they'll be dancing at your feet by the  end of the week, I bet you.     
Night night lovely ladies
**** sy xxxx


----------



## sweetpea74

ah thanks guys for your well wishes, it really means a lo to me. Off to beddie byes now as have to be at hossie at 7am tomorrow but EC's not til 11? Hmmmn not sure what they're gonna do with me for four hours! Time will tell anyways.

Night all, sweetp


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

Wing wing - I am so sorry sweetheart, sending you huge   

Anna and Mag - so sad that you are going through this   

LW - so sorry to read about your follie too, but have a good feeling about your plan B - am sure it will all go according to plan from now on!    hope you enjoying yourself also in Cyprus 

Sweetpea - good luck for EC - hope you have some lovely tip-top quality eggs in there   

Anne - have a fab holiday! 

Kate - glad your first day went OK! hope the travelling will get better    (and the wage!  )

RC - sorry if my post made you  (although in a good way!) thanks for your lovely PM  of course I didn't mind you PMing me, I was deeply touched that you feel that way, and that anything I have ever said has helped you (or anyone else!).



Rural Chick said:


> when DE was first mentioned to me, it was a red rag to a bull, and yet less than a year later, no problems. There is a really interesting article here which I can really empathise with.
> http://www.4therapy.com/consumer/life_topics/item.php?seeresults=1&uniqueid=5902&categoryid=495&


I felt exactly the same when I had the DE speech at my first UK clinic after our 3rd (full) attempt at ICSI failed, I didn't rule it out completely but was so angry to be given the speech (though in hindsight the doc was right). I knew I had to try with my own eggs somewhere else before I could consider DE, and nearly a year later when I had the money to carry on, booked both the Jinemed and Reprofit at the same time. I think you are doing exactly the right thing doing this tandem cycle, and I would definitely have considered it if it had been available back then.... gotta have a plan B!   Wishing you so much luck, and hope you love Istanbul as much as DH and I did... feel free to PM me again any time. 

I also read that article way back, and found it helpful - it is very true - mentally we did go through all of the stages mentioned. A while ago I read something another FF - drownedgirl - wrote on another thread re DE and thought I'd post it here too as it rang so true - she wrote:

_A thought I have is this... passing on ones genes is a basic human urge, obviously. I think when people are facing the loss of that possibility, and the move to use of a donor, there is a grieving process to go through... and that is a real loss, which won't be magicked away even if you become a parent via donation. I think the discussions about things like epigenetics, and even more so, love/nurture, serve to cushion that blow a little at a time when people need to slowly adjust to what it means to use a donor.

But once you're on the "other side" and you have a child or children via egg or sperm donation... you can't "wish" their dna away.. because otherwise those children wouldn't exist. So even if you still mourn the loss of some other "genetic child" it's tempered by the presence of the donor child.

I think this explains the difference in perspective and the occasional schism between the two angles._

Gotta go, V is stirring and will be ravenous after a long sleep!

Lots of love to all!


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Pops - thats just gorgeous - you are such a honey   

LW - I am so sorry that your little egg didnt come through for you, it would have been so wonderful but as you say you have a plan B and that is wonderful too, I am sure some day very soon you will be looking back and saying "I am glad that egg didn't make it as otherwise I wouldnt have the baby I am holding in my arms today". You are a brave and lovely lady and I hope EC and ET go briliantly for you.   

Wing Wing -    

Coco, Anna and Mags - still thinking about you all loads   

Kate - hang in there with the job, early days yet and if you don't like it you can leave and you won't be any worse off for it. Its interesting though, I have had jobs were initially I havent been 100% and a couple of months later I am happy as larry.   

Steph - lovely words from you as usual - it is such a support to us to have you there and able to help us through some of these difficult feelings. We love you   

Sweetpea - good luck today!!   

RC -     

As for me, I had a sh!t day yesterday, really out of sorts but nothing really in the great scheme of things. I felt very unbalanced and tearful. I had an appointment with a hormone specialist but when I turned up my booking wasnt in the diary (even though they had all the emails relating to it), I had taken time off work, paid the congestion charge and parking and they were really off hand about it. I thought I was going to burst into tears there and then (they should be used to it, dealing with womens hormone problems!!) and I literally stormed out (felt a bit embarrassed afterwards  ) I guess I was just disappointed, I had sort of hyped myself up for it and had been waiting months for the appointment. Oh well I over reacted  . I then had a row with my mum on the phone which I now feel really guilty about   as when I got home I had a lovely letter from her with a cheque inside - a contribution towards my immunes testing so today I really need to say sorry. I think I had been getting myself in a state as I was convinced that after my AF coming I was never going to ovulate again and have been watching my CBFM each morning and it has been low low low. But today on CD11 amazingly it is HIGH!! Its a bit of a nightmare though as I am supposed to be going away without Ben this weekend and I don't think I can risk it if I have a high or peak. What do you think? 

Anyway enough waffling from me, must call my mum.

Love to all 

A xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies

Sweetpea              for EC today hun.     

Anna SB              for your scan today and really hoping you get some answers too,

Coco, Mag, WW and LW        

Anne - have a lovely holiday hun and enjoy the time with Jas - you so deserve it.     

Beachy hun - hope you have a lovely holiday too and that AF behaves herself as and when she decided to show up.   

Kate - hope you have a good day today hun and that it gets easiet to get into work today - it usually takes a few days to work out the best route - we missed you yesterday.     

Tracey hun - hope your cold is a bit better today.    

Steph hun - thanks for that lovely post and your pm too - please give that gorgeous daughter of yours a big cuddle from me - really hope you are able to sort things out for November.    

Ally - can't believe they wouldn't squeeze you in, especially as it was their mistake.      I'm sure your Mum will understand as she know what you're going through - how sweet of her to help with immunes. Can you jump on Ben before you go away for the weekend and then when you get back - will he feel too pressured if you cancel your weekend so that you can have BMS at the right time?   

Driver and Sammee - one less day of the 2ww left!!!!                 

AOC, LJ, Pix and Zuri - hope you are having lovely holidays.   

Jo M - massive apologies that I've missed you off my lists hun. I'm so sorry.          How did the flute playing at the wedding go? Hope you are OK.

      to Heapey, Popsi, Malini, Purple, Donkey, Jersey, Nix, Mir, Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, hunyb, Laura, Likas, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Swinny, Tamelia, and all the lovely PR Team.         

Hope you all have lovely days.

Love  sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LW -   so sorry to read your 1 follie isn't going to make, your donor sounds like they are doing great, let us know how you get on later in the week, hope the sun has come out in Cyprus for you.

WW -   , Again I am so upset for you that you did not get to the 2WW, hope DH has been looking after you.  

Sweetpea - good luck for your EC today, I am sending you loads of     

Anna, Mags & Coco -  

Ally - if you have a high today doesn't that mean you have loads of time for BMS before you go away? The   will still be in you for up to 72 after you leave so try to jump on Ben (if he will let you  ) just before you go and you are covered for the weekend. I think we should be really celebrating your high  

Think I might have missed wishing the holiday girls a happy holiday  , I missed you all not getting on-line yesterday.

Sorry I have to scoot without getting to the end of my personals as I have a meeting just starting.


----------



## Little Me

Quick one girls friom iPhone

wanted to wish sweetpea good luck for today xxx

ww- hugs Hun xx

lw lots of luck with rest of tx x

anna see u soon ! X

cats all ok in cattety But I cried!!
and I am out of time girls cos need to book taxi

wishing you all lots of luck and love and speak in two weeks

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Really sorry, as I have very little time at the moment to post personals, but I just read your post Ally, and instead of PM ing you like I was going to I thought others may be interested in this.....

Ally honey, I don't actually think you did over-react with the clinic - that is really maddening. But I know you've been feeling very down recently and struggling a bit. Again, not surprsing considering what you've been through recently. But I was just wondering whether the DHEA may be contributing to the difficulties?

2 weeks ago I went back on 75mg of micronised DHEA - thought I'd give it one last shot. Previously I had been on 75mg of non-micronised DHEA for 12 months, and had suffered from some mood swings and low moods, which made me come off it eventually. However, I wanted to give it one last go, but I have had to come off it after 2 weeks. I have had the most awful black moods and moments of rage which are so unlike me. I woke up 2 days ago with what can only be described as a heavy black cloud of depression weighing me down. I could hardly get out of bed and I couldn't stop crying. 

I have suffered from depression in the past, but have been fine for the past few years, except when I've been on DHEA. I htink it was particularly bad this time because the micronised DHEA seems to be much 'stronger'. I know DHEA is not recommended if you have suffered from depression, so maybe I shouldn't have been on it, and it did scare me. But I'm wondering whether it can affect the mood of anyone, whether they've had depression or not. I've also suffered from the most extreme tiredness too - in waves.

This may not be relevent for you at all Ally, my lovely, but I thought I'd share this just in case. I do think anyone taking DHEA needs to be very careful.

Love to you all, sorry I haven't time to catch up, it's been a bit of a horrible time recently,
jo xx

PS RC - thanks for remembering me lovely! the flute playing at the wedding went really well - thanks for remembering. x


----------



## Rural Chick

Jo hun - please stay so we can look after you - I too have been suffering with severe depression and the lovely ladies on here have kept me safe and looked after me when I had a meltdown.        I took DHEA for a couple of months back in February and am wondering now if that was part of what caused the start of my latest depression, and I wasn't even on the micronised stuff. It did bring my FSH down to 9.1, but then my progesterone shot up to twice what it should have been, so I stopped taking it. 
I'm so glad the wedding went well - if you want a catch up, I did one for Tracey on page 83, although it's a bit out of date already.
Lots of love 
**** sy xxxx


----------



## Han72

Hi Girls

just a quickie to say:

    to sweetpea
    to you Ally and no that was not an overreaction at the clinic, do they really think you had nothing better to do with your time . Not surprising that you then went on to row with your mama, you were all wound up!  . Fab news on the CBFM!  Now that sounds like a proper cycle to me, a high on day 11...?!   Not sure how you and B are getting on at the mo but, if things are ok, and given that his swimmers will mill about for a good few days before they conk out, why not jump him before you go away?  Don't sacrifice your weekend tho hon, I really think you could do with the break   

Hi Jo - thanks for sharing that info hon, it's made me wonder about my mood when I was on DHEA... bloody hell we can't win can we?! 

Hey Kate - have a good day at work honey!

Happy jollydays Anne and Beachy! 

Steph - thanks for that post on DE and thanks to you too RC for the article. I hope you guys don't mind if I quote your wise words to another FF on different board?

Heapey - see, see told ya!  So glad your appy went well lovey and that you've got a plan now    

Sorry no more persos, loads of stuff to sort out before my flying visit to Londres tomoz! Have a lovely day all!

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Bonjour Nix cherie - bonne chance avec medecin Gorgy demain!! Of course I don't mind because I got it from someone who had posted on another thread!!!
Will you miss handball tomorrow? (I'm catching smuttiness from BI on the potties thread!!)
**** sy xxxx


----------



## Han72

So RUDE!!!     Nah, I'm not going back to handball cos
a - I was beyond crap at it!
b - I'd have to buy new trainers for it (sorry but all my spare dosh needs to go on fertility tx, not training shoes!)
c - I used to play netball regularly and I remember the guilt if I couldn't make training or a match for some reason. I don't want to get back into that thing where I've got a whole team relying on me.  And what happens when   the IVF works and I'm preg? I won't be able to play handball anymore, I'd be letting the team down (assuming I'd ever managed to get my head round it and get picked for the team!) so I'd have forked out for the new trainers for nuffink!
d - I quite enjoyed the body karate class that I did last Sunday and they also do a bums and tums class on a Friday, I don't need to buy any extra kit for it and I still get to keep fit... everyone's a winner


----------



## Malini

WW, Am gutted, not nearly as much as you I recognise but am feeling a little of that hurt.  I wished for so much more and you have been such a positive sunbeam and tried so hard.  Not fair.  Can't wait to give you this   in person.

LW, Why not?  Why are there so few miracles for us when around us they seem to be multiplying?  I am wishing for you that the second track of your PLAN goes smoothly and that while you wrestle with the mourning for your own genetic child (I do a lot of this and it is getting easier), your heart becomes flooded with the hope for a child that you will nurture and make especially special.  Fingers and toes crossed.

Oh Ally, I agree with Jo - NOT AN OVER - REACTION.  The UCH did the same to us and I was FURIOUS.  These appts are beacons of light in our calendars and there is a lot of anticipation, hope and preparation that goes into them.  A very sincere apology soothes the frayed nerves very quickly.  That's all that was required.  We all know mistakes happen but that doesn't mean someone can't try to make amends.  

Nix darling, I had a lovely bacon sarnie for you at the end - would never forget you.  Glad you liked your karate class and there's another one that has intrigued - endorphins and all that do help.  Good luck with Mr G.  Have convinced dh to take his famille a Paris for the w/e (without kids   to celebrate his 40th.  We may need some of your linguistic and geography to help us plan it - if that's okay - and it means we can meet up hopefully for a coffee nearer you for a change.  

Jo, Of course I am delighted by good flute playing but what about the shoes  Did you love them?  Did they make you feel great?  I hope so.  Stay close, we all know a little about where you are.

Tracey, Pls no money for our walk - we've exceeded our personal target and you are a charitable goddess and work so hard for so many already.  Hope you have that survey now and there isn't anything untoward to worry about.  That's grim about the waiting list ... have you considered globaleggdonors...?  Mostly it is anonymous but they will approach donors to see if they will consider not being so.  It is quicker and can be cheaper and you cld ds on a holiday?

 Sweetpea

and our PUPO women - keeping you close to mind.

Well done Kate on surviving your first few days of work.  

Mag and Anna - I am always hoping and wishing for you at this DIFFICULT time.

Coco - Hope the holiday is good for you and dh, and there's better news 'round the corner.

Malini xxx

Always  so much more to say but gotta dash as I have forgotten to eat.  I had an appt with Trevor Wing y'day, see www.naturalgynae.com  If anyone has qs or wants to know anything about him pls ask.

Malini xx


----------



## Han72

Woohooo Malini's coming to Paaaaarriiiiissss     Of course I'd be more than happy to help in anyway I can!  And cheers for the bacon sarnie - YUM!!! 
xxx


----------



## marymoonpie

Hi Girls,

I hope you don't mind me posting. I have never posted before (in fact not sure if this is going to work) but I have followed the thread for about 18 months and feel like I know you all so well. Without knowing it you have all helped me through some very dark times but now I think I am cracking up so thought it was time to post!

To cut a very long story short I am a poor responder. Briefly my DH and I are 40.  Our 1st ivf was a BFP- gorgeous DD born (never forget how lucky I am). Since then I have have had a failed FET and two BFNs. My AMH is now 4pmol.

After following your experiences I decided to have my last go at the Lister. On first scan I only had 1 follicle so they decided to cut me down to only 1 amp of menopur a day. Amazingly at the next scan  had 4 follicles. In the end I got 4 eggs, all fertilised and went to blast! We couldn't believe it. We had 2 to put back. The 2 week wait was the same as my failed cycles so I didn't even test on OTD. When I still hadn't bled the next day I tested and got a BFP! I didn't stop shaking for 2 days but it was too good to be true. After seeing lovely heartbeat at 8 weeks we went for 12 week scan yesterday to be told that baby had died.

I don't know where to go from here. I know I am very lucky to have DD and am ashamed that I feel as bad as I did when we were struggling with infertility the first time around. I think that was my golden egg and what is the chance of that happening again? At my age and with my AMH I feel as if I should give up and stop putting my family through all of this pain but, I don't seem to be able to let go.

I am sorry for such a miserable post. I always wanted to post on here for the first time with an inspirational story or some good news. I just don't feel that anyone else can understand how painful all of this is and you are all such strong ladies. I know that a lot of you have had very bad news recently and I am so sorry for you all.

Thank you for your patience and I would really appreciate any advice.  

Mary x


----------



## H&amp;P

Mary -   I am so sorry that you have had to go through this, I do not have any advise I am afraid as I am quite new to all of this (but I am interested to read that lowering your dose got you more follicles  ) I am sure the girls will be along with ideas for next steps for you soon (though there are an awful lot of us on holidays at the moment), please take time to recover though as you must still be in shock from yesterday. Please look after yourself and you DH


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Mary, you poor thing.  I don't have time to post much right this minute as I am at work and should not be on here.
I can empathise with your feelings as I am also lucky enough to have a gorgeous DS. As much as you know you are lucky and it does make IF a little easier to deal with, it is only a little.  I can't imagine how you must feel losing a baby after seeing a heartbeat - we are all led to believe that after seeing a hb all will be OK.  
I can't be the one to say 'oh if you give it another go with your own eggs then all will be fine' because I don't believe that for myself although I know anything is possible.

I'm sorry I can't say anythign to make you feel better, I just wanted to know that I do know how you feel.  Only time will heal your pain a little.     

to everyone else - back later.  Cold still awful so I am going to try and leave early.

Oh, just wanted to say to Ally.  No way were you over reacting, I can't see why they couldn't have squeezed you in bearing in mind it was their mistake.  I agree with the others about the BMS, try and jump on ben before you go away.  If you cancel and then it creates pressure and Ben can't perform then it will be awful for both of you.  My DH never has performance trouble UNLESS he knows it is BMS time, in which case it is almost guaranteed that he won't be able to finish the job so to speak.

Definately going now.


----------



## Rural Chick

Mary           
I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through hun, but you've come to the right place as there are so many lovely ladies on here who have had similar experiences. I hope that you and DH are looking after each other after what must have been such a sad, sad day yesterday.    
I hope that in time the pain will lessen - it probably doesn't seem possible at the moment, but somehow it will, however hard that is to believe.
I like to think we're like weebles in that respect - we may wobble, but we don't fall down.
Take care
Lots of love
**** sy xxxx (RC!)


----------



## Han72

Oh Mary hon      I'm so sorry 

It is very early days to be talking about next steps as you've had a horrible shock there but when you're ready to pick yourself up and start again, how would you feel about having your immunes tested? It's flipping expensive but who knows if maybe a little clexane or some steroids might just make all the difference...? Whereabouts do you live hon? Sorry I'm in reply mode now so can't see your location. If you're in London you could see Mr at ?

http:///causes.html

or you could try Mr Taranissi and co at the ARGC or Dr Gorgy at the Fertility Academy? And don't they do immunes at the Lister too actually  It seems they've done really well for you so far and maybe it'd be easier to stick with them as they know your history rather than starting from scratch elsewhere...?

Honey it is horribly sad but how fantastic that you responded so well to the treatment in the first instance... I really think there's still hope when you're ready to go for it again    

Big squishy hugs to you, DH and DD and I really hope you'll stick around now that you've finally posted    

xxx
/links


----------



## Han72

Oh bummocks my link hasn't worked and the doc's name has been deleted! Right I'll just have a chat with admin to see wot's going on!
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver hun, how's the 2ww going - not driving you too      , I hope.

Tracey - sorry that your cold is still bad - can you sneak off and get yourself snuggled up warm.      

AnnaSB -        that you got some answers this morning hun.

Sweetpea -        that EC went well for you.

Nix and Malini  - a PR meet up in Paris c'est superb!!

Love to everyone       

**** sy xxxx


----------



## missyg

Hi,

Just wanted to add my 2 pence worth re DHEA. As most of you know I am pretty convinced it did the job for me along with the immune treatment BUT I do think that for some people their bodies don't need it and therefore respond badly and I think this may be down to whether or not you have any signs of adrenal fatigue (DHEA is an adrenal hormone) i.e low cortisol. There is a book all about adrenal fatigue called Adrenal Fatigue: 21st century stress or something like that and the guy who wrote it says in it he does believe women without an adrenal issue won't respond well with it. Both myself and Sam and Ally have at some point had saliva tests showing low cortisol levels indicating adrenal fatigue. If anyone thinks they might be having any problems being on it it might be worth getting tested. I also had loads of blood tests done all related to these hormones and my doctor couldn't believe how on the dose I was on (100mg) that none of them were coming back too high. I am still on 25mg and recently saw and endocrinoligist who was quite happy for me to stay on this throughout my pregnancy due to my low adrenal hormone levels - and he is a very conventional endo so I was pretty amazed. 

Ally - That is bl**dy brilliant - as Driver said just have as much BMS as you can before the w/e and then when you get back - leaving 2 days between will be fine.  

Love to all.

Missy xx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - not doing good today to be honest  . I am on constant knicker watch and am convinced I have a reddish tinge going on down there, and really bad stomach cramps (but then I have had those constantly for the last week or so  ), I am tempted to test   but don't know if it's too soon, had EC on Thurs 10th........had my last 1/2 dose of HCG on Tuesday 15th......


----------



## Han72

Hey Drives     how much HCG have you had and when?

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

I have just stolen this from another thread as thought it was a good saying for all of us  

Remember hope is like a bird who senses the dawn and starts to sing while its still dark..... they know it will come, dawn is just around the corner.....

Nix - I had (1 vial) 5000 on Tue 8th sept, (1/2 vial) 2500 on Sat 12th and (1/2 vial) 2500 on Tue 15th


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver hun - what a lovely saying - thanks for that.    
So sorry that you're not feeling good. Sending you loads of        and         .
I don't know how long HCG stays in your system - but I guess the longer you can leave it til testing, the more accurate it'll be - I think this is the worst part of the 2ww, so am sending loads of        .
Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

I have read the info below but am unsure as I have had 3 injections what that really means......

14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 
10 days after a 5,000 IU injection
7 days after a 2,500 IU injection.

Wish the tummy ache would go away as it makes it impossible not to think about it


----------



## Han72

Ah driver, that saying is lovely isn't it!  

OK re the HCG jabs, it's a tough one and a bit like what I had on my 4th or 5th (can't remember now, there's been so many!)  Depending on how fast your bod processes the stuff. The average is 1000iu/day so if you're "average" then it SHOULD be gone by now, but everyone's different!  So you may well see a + if you test now, but with those booster HCG jabs it's gonna be really difficult to know whether it's a true one or not....  

Weird you should ask cos I was just thinking about this today, I was wondering whether to ask my doc for progesterone support only or the booster jabs on my next go...  I like the idea of feeding the little embies a bit of HCG to help them settle in but the thing is the boosters completely banjax any attempts to test early!  I dunno what to do!!!

Just seen your other post there, I think those numbers are basically to ensure that ALL of the trigger is definitely gone AND that the embie has had enough time to start producing enough of it's own HCG to be picked up on the crappiest pee-stix so you don't get a false negative.


----------



## Han72

HEEEELP! Somebody recently posted a load of info on SIRM's treatment protocols, I thought I'd bookmarked it but I can't find it now   Was it on here by any chance

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix - don't remember it but that doesn't mean it wasn't on here  

Think I will call at Boots on my way home and but a couple of First Response tests so i have them in ready for when I cave in a decide to test...... if my cycle follows my last treatment then AF will be here tomorrow (but I have read that having booster HCG injections delays Af so maybe not..... )


----------



## Sammeee

Driver..... its a right mare isnt it.... if my last TX is anything to go by AF will be here thurs....     it stays away!!

I would say if u tested 1st thing in morning and got a blazing bfp then thats for real.... If u got a faint BFP it could still be the hcg shots or ur natural BFP... if it was faint u would have to carryon testing and hope it got darker.... if that make sense!!...
With my last tx i tested the trigger shot out and got BFN by 8dpo.. so im hoping if i cave in and test (beleive me its blooming hard) then if   bfp i can prettymuch take that as correct!!...

Either way whatever u decide its not gonna make it work or not work, if ur preggo then u r preggo!!!

GL
Sammeee X


----------



## Han72

YEAH - WHAT SHE SAID! Soddit test in the AM AM   

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Sammeee - R u gonna cave? What date did you have EC (I know you had a day 3 transfer but I'm not sure how they count, is day 1 EC day) and your test date is the same as mine but every clinic has different rules, do you get a blood test? Sorry if you have already told me I am definately losing the plot   Are you having any symptoms?

Just had a chocolate eclair..... but only a mini one... it was scrummy.


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi girls

Just managed to get out of bed, showered and back in clean PJs. Seriously cannot believe how much pain I am in around abdomen area. Hospital just called to check up on me and to make sure pains in chest area have gone which they have so guess that is some improvement.

Feeling a bit brighter today. Still very sad but am just so relieved I am not at work - I would not be able to go even if I was supposed to.

DH is unfortunately finding it very difficult. He is one of the silent types who do not express their emotions easily. Mum said she had a little chat with him this morning while I was still in the lovely land of Zs and he was visibly distressed that I was already moving on to another attempt at IVF/donor or adoption. He apparently said he wished I could just give it up as he can't bear any more pain for me if it doesn't work. Mum says I need to give him some time to think about things for himself instead of bombarding him with information about donor eggs, immunes, etc. I guess the difference between us is that I always thought beyond the last treatment and he didn't - he was so sure it would work. Poor guy - it must be horrible keeping it all in and not being able to express grief. He has day off work today and is out and about doing manly pursuits like DIY etc. Guess it helps to take his mind of everything.

Thanks so much to RC, MISSYG and BONCHANCE for the PMs - so sweet of you and so lovely to wake up to lovely messages of support. I will reply but have to limit myself to using computer as don't have a laptop and sitting at desk too long is v. Painful.

ANNE, you are so lovely to think of me even when you are off on hols. I truly wish you and Jason the holiday of a lifetime. I am thinking about booking a surprise one for DH and I in an attempt to get away from all the sh1te.

KATE, glad to hear your first day went ok. The beauty of having a job is that you are not desperate for a new one but can take your time to find one you REALLY want. Must be a total nightmare not being able to get onto FF though - I am dreading the day my work IT guys suss me out again!!

MAG - thanks for the information about the workshop - certainly sounds interesting. Anyone going?

HEAPY - glad to hear all went well at ARGC.

TRACEY - I know what you mean now about not really getting into the alcohol thing last night - the red wine I finally chose tasted vile so gave up. Will try opening another one tonight!!! Hope that horrible cold goes away soon.

SWEETPEA - hope all went well for you today hon. Enjoy your drink this eve!

ANNA - how did you get on today sweetie?

Bless you ALLY - you should not be surprised to feel so emotional just now. I know exactly wht you mean about the appointment scenario as it has happened to me loads of times. I also argue with my Mum but we always make up and she understands how difficult things can be -I am sure yours will be the same. Mums are like that!

Maybe it would be a good idea to stick to your plan this weekend and go away to take that BMS pressure off both you and Ben and show him that it is not all about your fertile times? Obviously you must do what you feel is best and maybe, as HEAPEY said, wait til nearer the time to decide.

Hi NIX - how did it go with Dr Gorgy? Think he may well be my next port of call so would be very interested to know.

Hi MALINI - let me know when you are in Paris as would love to meet up with you and Nix - very easy for me to pop there for the day from here!

Hi MARY - so sorry to read about your pain but you have definitely come to the right place to post - this thread is just the best! Would say it is too early for you to be making any radical decisions hon as your loss has to be one of the worst. However, the initial response looks good surely so would it not be silly to give up? Think it was Nix who suggested immune testing and this seems to have provided answers for lots of people on here. Hope you decide to join us permanently!

DRIVER darling - you have to stay positive! We are all positive for you hon and are willing this to be your time. Hope you feel better soon - it must be soooooooo hard. Am sure your beanie will have appreciated the chocolate éclair - sure sign of love!

Hi SAMMEEE - hope you are feeling sane today - you too must stay positive - we all need some good news on here hon and am praying you will provide it!

Am off now as have been on here far too long as usual.

Thinking of you all and would like to say another HUGE thank you for all your support.

Wing Wing XXX


----------



## Sarahev

Hello ladies,

I hope you are all having a good day. 

Unfortunately (or fortunately, as I get to have you all for company) I need to join your club if I may.

Just going through my 3rd IVF now and just had my first scan after starting stimming and I only have 2 follies. Now have to have 5 amps of menopur until Thursday and then go for another scan. If it stays the same this cycle will have to be cancelled :-(

The doc gave me the Primary ovarian insufficiency chat - and mentioned maybe trying again after I have taken DHEA - but it is so confusing as I had antral follies done in June and the left ovary that hasn't responded at all was the better of my 2 ovaries then so I don't know why it has failed to respond at all to the stims. Oh well - Doc said that the antral follie count didn't really mean anything as it depends on how many follies actually respond to stimulation.

Anyway - I look forward to getting to know you ladies - and hello to Nix (good luck with Doc G tomorrow)

Sarah xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Sarah - welcome (but sorry you have had to join us), 5 vials is nowhere near the maximium dose, will they not up you any higher? I was on 8 vials on my second IVF go from day 1 on my 1st IVF I was on 6 from day 1, how many days have you been stimming for? Are you doing all the stuff recomended for follie growth (don't want to teach you to suck eggs if you are on your 3rd go) sending you     for your next scan (when is it?)


----------



## Han72

Hey Sarah honey! O please don't give up!  You were only on 300iu right?  So is he putting you up to 450 now then?  Don't sweat it hon, it's only your first scan! Hang on am gonna call you    
xxx


----------



## Sammeee

WW.... Glad ur feeling a litle better....I was quite sore after my first EC... take some paracets and put a warm bottle on ur belly.... and most of all take it easy. I know what u mean bout ur DH, mine also is a strong silent type, i dont think they get it how we can just move on and prepare for next tx or plan B..... its just a man thing    

sarah...... ... I was on 450iu menopur right from day one and got 5 follies... 2 eggs... they never upped my dose!!.. how did u respond on ur other cycles??..

Driver... I had ec 11th sept and 3day transfer, no blood test, just a HPT given by Care...LOL!!... OTD bloomin 28th Sept...  
"Am I gonna Cave".... Hell Yeh!!.... reckon il cave tomorrow am..... Was bloomin tempted b4 after holding my pee just just short of 3 hours but was strong and resisted!... TBH I just no its gonna be a negative.... Grade 2/3 embryo and 6cell... not hopefull, plus feel normal, bar achey (.)(.) but thats the fanny tabs... ... I keep checkin em for veins also....   i seem to have a few more than normal, but i think that every month.. 
Are U Gonna CAVE...
Are u having any SXS??

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## H&amp;P

Sammeee - shall we cave together, I think I am going to wait until Thurs though as that will be 15 days after EC? 6 cell day 3 sounds good to me, mine was a little 2 cell day 2 (do they call it day 2 or 3 if EC was Thur & ET was Sat?), every time I put my bra on I look for veins  , how mad are we, I have had constant tummy ache, slightly sore boobs, no implantation bleeding (unless that is what I'm getting today  ), but all of those could also be signs AF is on her way  , but then you had EC a day later than me, arghhhhh I can't decide


----------



## Sammeee

Driver.... urs was a 2day transfer.....! from what i read (someone correct me if im wrong) but EC day is classed as "O" day and the day after is 1dpo and so forth..... they reckon that an emby can implant anywhere from 6 to 12dpo and only once its finished implanting will it release the hormone that the tests pick up (Sorry if u already no all this)......
Im 12dpo tommy by my calcs so il be caving in the morning... i doubt il be able to talk myself out of it another day, I have managed to since Saturday ... so i wouldnt want to make a pact with u to test Thursday... coz i know im very likely to cheat.... Naughty me eh!!
R u spotting??... U could be having IB??.... Ive never had that not that!...


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver and Sammee                 to you both - I really wish I could press a fast forward button for you both to the weekend.          at the idea of you caving in together. Someone should probably call the          but it won't be me because I was exactly the same!!!!

Sarah - welcome hun - let's hope the increase in stimms will work their magic - how many follies/eggs did you have with your previous cycles?

WW - hun       what an amazing post - typical of you to be looking out for everyone else.      
Am so glad you had a good sleep, but not good about your pain.    
Our DDH's sound identical - Duncan was really anti me having another go back in April as he was so concerned what affect it was having on me (and us). It has taken him a while to come round, but he is now as excited about this next tx as I am (unless he's just looking forward to the peace and quiet whilst I'm away). The idea of a holiday away sounds a really good one. Take care of each other hun.       

AnnaSB and Sweetpea - really hope you are both OK.       

Lots of love to everyone    

**** sy xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - being a bit of pi*sonastick expert, I definately this FR tests are the most sensitive. Will not bother testing with anything else in the early stages.   you are having inplantation spotting. Good Luck for the morning 

Ally -   being hormonal has nothing to do with it, they were totally out of order   Great news re the monitor! I think you should still go away, but have bms just before you leave and as soon as you get back  

Sammee - good luck for the morning too  

However neither of you should be disheartened if its a -tive. I did not get a +ive this cycle until 14dpo. 

WW -   I am the same as you..racing off making plans, immune testing, researching DE. DH focusses on the present and hopes it works out. He just needs time hun  

Sarah - welcome  . I managed to get x6 eggs and x4 ferts on x6 amps of menapur. x5 is NOT the maximum dose. 

Mary - I am sorry   With one loss most consultants will advise you its bad luck ie faulty chromosones. The chances of chromosonal related miscarriage does go up after the age of 35. Will you have an erpc? If you do you MUST make sure your lo gets tested to see if there was a chromosonal problem. If there isn't one then its definately worth getting level 1 & 2 mc tests done. If you had 3+ mc's you would be able to get the level 1 tests done on the nhs (blood clotting ect), but with one you may need to pay for these too. Might be worth seeking out a kind gp to see if they could send off for some of the basic tests for you and save you some cash. So sorry you are going through this  

Mag, Coco - how are you? 

Tracey - hope your cold gets better soon.

Hi RC, Nix and anyone else who is around

Went to the local epu this morning. Its was in the maternity unit so DH and I were surrounded by women with huge bumps. One girl was about 14-15!   At the risk of being outrageous the rest were chavs. I said to dh, that's what we've done wrong, educated ourselves, paid our taxes etc and now we're being rewarded with IF cra*p. Anyway scan showed no sac just a thick lining and big space on my left ovary which she said was common in early pg (had ov'd on my left side). They did a pg test which was a very weak +ive and took a hcg blood test. She agreed with me that my levels were probably dropping and the blood test would confirm that. I started getting pain and bleeding soon after so pretty sure this is it. Taken pain killers but they've not helped at all. 
Getting my lady garden waxed in a bit...as if I need any more pain...but it desperately needs doing ahead of Egypt. 

I'm gutted but at least I know its definately over and the worst of the bleeding will be over by the time we fly out on Friday. 

Will be drinking a VERY large glass of wine tonight. 

Thanks a million for your friendship and support over the past couple of weeks, I don't know how managed without it before. 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna hun            Am so sorry to hear your news but at least you now have an answer and hope that you won't have any bleeding on holiday. Enjoy that glass (or two!) of wine - you have been so strong throughout this and deserve to spoil yourself. I don't think you're being outrageous at all in what you said- I agree 110% and have complained to my local hospital about the insensitivity of going for IF appointments being surrounded by pregnant women.
Take care of yourself and DH and start looking forward to cocktails with Anne in a few days time.           
Lots of love **** sy xxxx


----------



## hunyb

God! - I haven't been on here in a week as my computer had several nasty virus's and I haven't had t'internet access as a result so I've just spent the last hr reading back 15 pages!  I had intended to do loads of personals but I've spent so long reading I'm getting a migraine again!

I feel so sad reading all the news over the last week and wanted to send a collective   to mag, coco, LW, WW & anna sobroody in particular. I hope you all have support around you (in 3-d form as well as everyone on here!) who can help you navigate these horrendous times.   Wishing you all the luck in the world LW for ET!    

I feel sorry for myself today (and for all of us actually) that we have to go through all this sh1t when other people take it so much for granted. It didn't help that I bumped into someone I went to junior school with a few days ago (who bullied me) who had a massive pg bump.  When I congratulated her she squealed she was having twins before telling me she was on her way to collect her other two kids from school!  What joy!  I had to try very hard to smile through my teeth and resist the urge to trip her up!    I keep telling myself that it will be our time but I wish it would hurry up! 

Sorry for negative post but can't seem to help myself today!  Must be the hormones!  

xx


----------



## Ourturn

RC - thanks hun, will need to resist the urge to pickle my liver...will not much good for the few eggs I have left. can't belive you fly out so soon! Will be keeping everything crossed tight for you

Hunyb - I'd have tripped her up, smug cow!   

LW - so sorry   but I'm so glad you have a back up plan and that your donor is doing so well

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

sobroody1 said:


> Hunyb - I'd have tripped her up, smug cow!


Me too!!!! 
hunyb - are you still DRing hun - in which case, no wonder you're feeling       - pesky hormones!!
Can you spoil yourself with a nice pud and some trashy TV/DVD tonight?       
Love **** sy xxx


----------



## hunyb

Hi RC - I'm on day 5 of stimms now but obviously still taking the buserelin at a lower dose than during DRing.  I'm saving my treats for after my jabs at 8pm.  I've got green and blacks hot choc and shortbread lined up tonight so hopefully they will do the trick!      I've watched all the strictly and x factor I taped ove the weekend so no trashy tv left I'm afraid.  Might watch dirty dancing as a tribute 'the swayze' - that always makes me feel better! 

Love to all    

xx


----------



## mag108

Heapey: Great that you got such a good response from ARGC I am really pleased sweetie that makes so much difference.

Tracymohair I hope you get rid of that cold.

Cocoruby: hoping that you manage to have some semblence of a holiday. Thinking of you too x!

Popsi: Thanks for the big collective hug!

Ally: Listen, I would've reacted exactly the same way and as you say they must be used to it there, but thats not great that they didnt have your appt in the diary! You have a right to be upset!  Plus all of the underlying stress that IF poses....Your mum is very sweet to do that ...CD11 high: thats fab! Is it an important thing you are away this weekend for? 

Wing Wing: Hello and again so sorry for how things have turned out. Glad you are getting to saty in bed lots but that you do have us to get up to!, What is the deal with the pain? Have the clinic been able to advise? Sorry that your DH is also finding it )understandably) tough too. We sometimes forget that they go through it all too.
With a little bit of time I am sure you will both recover enough to look at the possibilities.XXX

Driver,: Oh hun, the 2ww is torture. hang in there hun,. That saying was beautiful!

Nix: enjoy your trip to London! You are off to see Dr G. I am booked in for Oct 5. We will be G girls (G spot girls!)

Malini: Hope your appt with Trevor Wing went well, I will have a look at his link.... HOw are your legs and back after your big walk?

Welcome Sarah: Hope your follies grow grow grow, sorry that things have been a bit slow so far and hope you get to the bottom of it.

Mary: I am so sorry that this has happened. Its very very difficult to deal with. From what you have said you seem to have had success and even getting to the point of a BFP through IVF (though v sadly this pregnancy has not worked out) is a posiitive. You seem to have responded well to Listers protocol and there are plenty of us on here with lower  amh's. You clearly have a recovery time to go through, but really if I were you I would be positive about another go. (We know that v sadly the incidence of m/c is 1 in 4 and higher if like myself and yourself, you are 40+) xxx

Sammee: holding out hope for you sweetie!

Anna: Very sad to hear that. Here is another hug.!
Yes it is hell going to these places. If its not the bumps its the 'maternity notes' files that expectant mothers get. Not got that far myself yet,always the odd one out in the room, no bump, no notes. 

My news is that I had yet another blood test this am. Its being going on since Aug 31 since I did my test so it's being going on for nearly 25 days.
Got there about 8.30 rather than my usual 8.25am and the room was busy with expectants with notes (if you get as far as having notes its a good sign). So we waited. Blood test by a nurse who didnt ask questions (have to count your blessings). Went to work. Rang at 3.30pm results not back yet, called back at 4pm (just before a meeting). level is 194 (was 196 last Tuesday). Felt again like sh**. Had to go to meeting.

Such a strain. Want it all to end, Its been a whole month of tests and waiting and not knowing and things not changing.
What kind of hell and why no anwsers or guidance?


A large glass of wine on the go as I am, yet again, in the knowledge that this is not working out. Trying to be 'normal' during what is a v stressful time at work is too much.

xxxAnne, Jo Mc, Annof C, Purps, Pix, Kate, LJ, LW, Jersey, Heapey, Hunby, Sam, Ali, Swinny, Beachy, and anyone else I may have missed x


----------



## Rural Chick

hunyb - great choices there hun - dirty dancing, hot chocolate and shortbread - what more could a girl want!!!     I hadn't realised you were stimming now hun - even more reason. Do you have a scan soon to see how those follies are doing - have lots of         for them.  
Mag           hun and so sorry that you still have no definite answers.  
Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## Sarahev

Hello ladies,

Thank you so much for the warm welcome    (and to poor Nix who spent an hour on the phone calming me down  )

I have been on 300 fostimon, but this evening he has upped me to 375 menopur so hopefully there will be a better response to that!

My 1st IVF was in 2006 250 puregon - 5 eggs
2nd was in 2007 300 puregon - 10 eggs

Both of these were on a long protocol. This time I have been on a short protocol so it is even more shocking that the response so far has been so poor :-(

Also my last checks of FSH and AMH certainly were not THAT bad......................

Anyway - I hope you are all having a good evening and thinking positive thoughts

Sarah xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Sarah - so glad you're feeling a bit more postive hun and that Nix has worked her wonderful magic.    
Kate - sweetie - how was today? Are you at fat club at the moment?    

As we've had some sad news recently, I hope this might make you chuckle - it certainly made me giggle!!!
From http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208498.0


emmaboo73 said:


> I just had to share this with you, well you have to laugh don't you?!
> 
> I have been posting ads on Gumtree online for egg donors, and I've received this reply this morning. Somehow I'm sure our wires have become well and truly crossed!
> 
> _Hi there Emma, you have received a reply to your Gumtree posting "Egg Donor Needed" (ad# 44740382) from xxxx
> 
> Here's your message:
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> I'm in the process looking for a egg supplier, I require cage eggs / free range approx 200 - 600 trays per week (1 tray having 30)can you help? I shall arrange collection etc and I have been offered some good deals however I'm still shopping around. If you have some good cheap links that you can pass on then I shall be willing to pay for your help. At this current point I have been offered £1.10p per tray but looking for £0.90p - £1.05p being honest.
> 
> Thank you for your time._


         
          to Team PR
Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

I have taken the max dose of feminax plus but it is not touching the pain. Anyone know if I can take anything else?
Thanks 
Anna x


----------



## Wing Wing

ANNA darling - so sorry that you have had to go through all this. It is soooooo blo0dy unfair. I hope you can enjoy a glass of wine this eve and also that you will be able to have a fabulous holiday. Lots of cuddles.

Don't really get chavs in Luxembourg but I was broken hearted yesterday when I had to pass thru the clinic reception to the sound of crying babies and mothers with teensy weensy babies. Incensed to make it out the door and discover the worst of all - the pregnant smokers clan. They just don't deserve it!

HUNY - what a nightmare for you! I feel like just staying in these days so as not to encounter anyone pregnant. Wish the TV would also ban programmes about it!!!! Why is it that when you are not trying, you don't notice all the bumps and babies around you but when you are desperate, the world is filled with the bu99ers!!!

MAGS - you are going thru hell honey. How you are managing even to go to work is beyond me - you are one strong chickie. I really feel for you just not knowing what is going on. We are all hanging in there with you.

Funny RC - I read that on the donor site last night and had myself, DH and Mum in stitches - it did us the world of good. Even the second time around it makes me smile.

Love and cuddles to all.

Have just enjoyed Mum's homemade choc cake, white wine and plum crumble and ice-cream. Wonder if the pain is actually indigestion!!!!!

WW XXX


----------



## Wing Wing

ANNA - can you take ibuprofen?  400 or even 800 of that usually sorts me.    

WW X


----------



## beachgirl

Just off to bed for an early but wanted to send all my love to you all xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Night beachy hun - any sign of the witch yet?


----------



## Ourturn

WW - thanks hun, but done some research. Fem Ultra is naproxen a nsaid, so can't take anything like aspirin or ibuprofen. So have added in x2 paracetamol and a large glass of chardonnay into the mix and I'm finally getting some relief. Dh has also dug out some of his old super powerful back pain meds...they are in the opiate (sp?) family, so will pop one of those before I do to bed. 
Pregnant smokers...selfish f***ing beatches...hate them!    
No chavs in luxemburg? Wow! 
New crying babies...how horrid  

The wax did not hurt at all...think the other pain just over road it! 

Anna


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna hun - hope the pain subsides soon.              wish I could give you some real ones - I'm built for hugging!!      
**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hellooooooo  

Oh god where to start 

Huge      to wingwing annasob hunyb mags and everyone else who's a right sh1t couple of days     

I have had the day from hell today    Started this morning even before work when i was emptying the dishwasher i put one glass into another ready to put in cupboard and the whole bl00dy lot exploded covering me, the worktops and the floor in shards of glass.  Shut moomoo in the lounge and started cleaning down whilst still shaking my little socks off.  Then thrying to get through the smallest gap ever into the smallest car park ever at work i scraped the passenger side door of our newish car.   And then to cap the whole f-in lot off i then went and shut my thumb in the fridge door at work     So if bad luck comes in threes i think i mite have had my share for a bit.

**** y hun yes i was at fat club but god knows why i bothered as i've lost half a pound.    Dont suppose the pizza 2 giant aero's chunky kit kat crisps full roast dinner and chinese takeaeway i munched my way through the weekend helped tho. Oh and probably half a bottle of jd and a few cans of lager.  

Ladies im so sorry but im far too knackered to attempt any perso's tonight but i can promise u i am thinking off u all and missing coming on here 20 times a day  

Feel very stressed and shaky tonight pmt type i think day 43 and still no sign of the beatch but am now getting a bit of spotting the last couple of days but thats all   No wonder im bl00dy nuts.  Roll on the weekend so i have some time to spend on here


----------



## Ourturn

RC - thanks   the wine is REALLY helping 

Mag - OMG, what is going on with your levels?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Have they given you no explaination at all? Have you asked them about the possibility of retained products? 

Kate - have you started your new job already? How's it going? Did you find out why they asked the question re asians? Sorry re your pooh day. Surely this means tomorrow will be great?  

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Hi anna yes hunny i started yesterday. He asked the question about asians because 80% of our clients are asian and he didnt want to hire anyone who may have been racist. Jobs going ok but not sure how long i'll stick it tbh   they have said that the internet is not retricted so strictly speaking i could go on there in my lunch hour BUT i dont want them visiting my history and perhaps seeing where and what i've posted iyswim cos i have told them im on holiday next year when im having my tx in reprofit.


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - the way he asked you the question was very poor. If some one was racist they could easily lie. A much better way of asking the question would be 
'Can you give me an example of a time when you have worked with people from diverse cultural backgrounds or backgrounds different to your own? 
This might score you some brownie points? 
x


----------



## shortie66

Annasob im glad he didnt ask me that hun, im so thick i wouldnt have understood what the question was    Id just have looked blank and gone aye? A bit like the last 2 days to be honest. (Aye in black country speak means i beg your pardon what did you say/ do you mean?)


----------



## Ourturn

You're not thick hun.. if someone said aye? to me (nb I originate from Brum!)  I'd have said eg..people from different racial backgrounds.


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate hun - you are NOT THICK.        You are a sensitive, witty, compassionate, loving lady who we all love to bits, and don't you forget it (she says, being bossy!).
As for the weight loss - you have still lost weight hun - congratulations. (You may have noticed my ticker has changed - I wonder why.     ). I'm guessing that AF may be on her way after your mishaps today hun.
We all love you so much as we know what a special person you are.               
Loads of love
RC xxxx

Anna - glad the chardonnay is working hun!!


----------



## Ourturn

After polishing off a dinner of salmon & cous cous & half a bottle of wine, I have just had x2 packs of walkers baked crisps and am about to start on the ice cream!   Oh dear


----------



## laurab

Hay girls,

Not read back yet just saying hello.

Anna - Is it def over?   Boholocks. I'm so very sorry my love.   

I'm gonna try skm back a bit now... apologies if I've missed anything big.


----------



## Ourturn

laura yes...v heavy clotty bleeding and v painful contraction type pains. Got to call for the blood test result in the am, but I'm 100% sure...its what has happened in the past. I'm as high as a kite on pain meds + wine


----------



## shortie66

alright **** y i'll consider myself told    OMG only 5 days till you go     I'll pm u my mobi no and update for u while ur over there if u like tho would prob only be able to do it once a day and u may have internet access there?  Or u can just txt me if u need a shoulder or a hug      

Anna ooooo i didnt know u originated from brum hunny    Im a yam yam really not a brummie tho have been told we do sound very similar when we speak.          sweetheart 

Hi laura hun did you have nice jollies?      

Right ladies thats it for me im off to bed for a nice snooze, just hope the beatch turns up soon otherwise i might be tempted to buy another test the weekend


----------



## laurab

Anna - Crap.   Enjoy your meds/ wine rush.  

Coco - I'm so very sorry, what a horrible thing to go through... is there no chance things will pick up? 

Kate - Jollies were great thanks. Tim still off this week so we are officially still on holiday... of to Brighton tom. X You ok?


----------



## Malini

WW - I want your MUM!!!  And will definitely tell you re Paris if it all comes together so we can rendez-vous although will be on a time limit as it is dh's weekend and he'll want me to play happy families.    Your dh sounds like he knows my dh's ostrich routine.  He also reacted badly to my last ttc - woe is me, I want to be a dad, this isn't how I planned my life to be.  I lost it completely and told him to get a grip and try and be the one this is happening to - yeah, yeah it is a joint problem - I know all that but really the whole egg quality/number issues feels like someone is directing one of those giant foam pointer fingers at you - and it is miserable.  Well done you for your spirit.

Anna -     I don't know what else to offer.

Mag -     This is absolutely awful.  I hate the word closure but it seems very important now. Legs are fine, thank you.  My back is sore but it always is and my little toes feel a bit crushed.  Not bad really.  Ta for asking.

Driver and Sammeee - For all the 'should I', 'will I', 'what will it be' pain you're going through     

Nix - Nope not here for Sher protocol info - I would have spotted that.  Think I am heading that way ....

Kate - What a day!  Crikey.  I bet you have lost more weight than that (despite gourmet wknd  ) but the pre-AF hell you're in will have you bloated and uncomfortable.  Please don't call yourself that - I second RC's ticking off.  You're our special one.

Enjoy Brighton Laura.

So pleased the ARGC were kind, useful and have made you feel positive Katherine.  And let me assure you that they don't need business.  I genuinely believe - and this site has real people who can report to have endured this - that they would have turned you away if they didn't really believe you were in with a chance.

Night, night all... Welcome to the newbies,

Malini xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

evening all and just a real quick 'me ' post i'm afraid as just got back from hospital now!! 

well they got 4 eggies from me today so am well pleased with that! Shame i cant indulge this eve tho as i have real bad pains in my chest/stomach too, sort of a stabbing pain not unlike a stitch so am off to bed asap and then tomorrow await the nailbiting call re fertilisation....

I'll catch up wit you all tomorrow but thank you all so much for your support; the kindness and thoughtfulness on this thread is just staggering!

Night night

sweetpea


----------



## Wing Wing

Morning girls - well technically it is. Haven't a hope in hell of sleeping so thought I would catch up while DH snores his head off!

ANNA - hope the pain subsides sweetie. 

Oh KATE - what a horrible day for you. I HATE it when the day starts off badly as you just know it is going to get worse. Hope AF gives you a bit of relief soon. Nightmare build up for you but all those things going wrong is usually a sign of imminent arrival - stupid beatch has to stick the knife in.... Hope you have a better day today honey. 

And weight LOSS is weight LOSS no matter how much the LOSS!!!

Hi MALINI - yep ostrich describes the DH routine pretty well. He too had today off work and I kind of thought (hoped) we would get the chance to talk but no, he was out all day until it got dark doing DIY man stuff which I can understand but has left me sitting here tonigt unable to sleep. This really is sh1t. 

SWEETP - good on you gal! Some happy news at last! Hope the little eggies are up for a bit of sperm action! Keep us updated as soon as you know. It would be so encouraging for something to work! Sleep tight hon.

Felt pretty positive all day but just hate not being able to sleep - it is such a lonely time when you know everyone else is sleeping - feels like you are the only person in the world still awake.

Well, catch you all tomorrow.

Love WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies

WW -            hope you got to sleep eventually hun, there is nothing worse is there?             How is the pain today (in your tummy, not DH!)  

Anna - hope the pain is not too bad for you and that you aren't too                  

Sweetpea - congrats on those eggies hun - lets hope Barry did his stuff of lurve in the lab last night.          Hope your pain subsides too as well. Is your cousin all set - it must be very exciting.    

Malini - I'll second exactly what you said to Heapey about the ARGC - I'd have loved them to have a go at IVF for me, but alas "Mr T, he say no!" Congrats again on all that money raised for such a good cause.    

Laura - have a lovely day in Brighton hun - are you taking the chiplets to the beach?  

Driver/Sammee - so did either of you cave in, or are you leaving it till tomorrow?          

Happy holidays to Anne, LJ, AOC, Pix and Zuri (Anna and Beachy you'll be there soon!!)  

Nix - hope you have a good day in London today hun and get some answers.   

Ally - did you and Ben get a chance for             

Kate - hope you have a better day today sweetie and that the witch makes up her mind for you.      

Tracey hun - did you manage to get home and snuggled up? I do hope you cold gets better soon.       

      to Coco, Mag, Jo M, Steph, LW, Popsi, Malini, Purple, Donkey, Jersey, Mir, Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, hunyb, Likas, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah, Swinny, Tamelia, and all the lovely Team PR ladies.

Hope everyone has a lovely day.    

Lots of love  sy xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Sweetpea - congrats on the 4 lovely eggs! Hope they are getting jiggy right now        

WW - any chance your DH would consider counselling with you? Our unit offer that and its very good. Hope you are getting lots of cuddles from your lovely pups (my black lab seemed to realise I was in pain last night and was very sweet) 
  

Kate - I was bought up in the south east of brum, but I lived on the Bearwood side of Edgbaston for several years before moving to the country. 

RC   

Morning everyone 

Pain is much better this morning (more like normal af pain). Pretty sure I passed a sac last night which was a bit of a shock. Pain eased massively as soon as that had happened. Also took one of dh's magic pain pills and I slept solidly. 

x


----------



## Sammeee

Morning All..... 

Anna (SB)...  Hope today brings a much better day for you,   that ur now over the worst, well pain wise at least!  ..

Rural Chick... Are u getting excited about Istanbul??.. have u been there b4? how long will u have to be there for??.. 

Driver... Did U cave in??...    

WW... how are u feeling today? . . Hope ur pain is subsiding now 

Sweetpea....   for the eggies... hope we get some good news on this board today!!..   

Well to answer ur "Q" RC.... Yeh i caved in    ... I took a CB Digi with date  " NOT PREGNANT".... and a normal one thought i could see the faintest of lines when held up to the window, however, i no im only trying to fool myself... im so gutted, but i expected it to be fair, even though i still held on too some small hope, seems it isnt to be!... 1 6 cell egg grade 2/3, the odds were already against us, so now where to from here really, i know i tested a little early but i cant see the result changing.... Im going to have a feel sorry for myself day 

Luv Sammee X


----------



## Ourturn

Sammee - you cannot rely on the cb digi as they are not sensitive enough. Which test did you see the faint line on? Its too early to give up


----------



## H&amp;P

Sammeee -   I was about to type the same as Anna, the CB digi ones are probably the least sensitive ones and as you are only 13 days past EC the only ones you should be using are the First Response ones. I am still  saying   for you.

WW - I have been asked to give you the biggest   and send you loads of love from our lovely Pixie

Anna -  

Sweetpea - Hope the Barry White did the trick in the love lab last night,     for you call today, 4 eggs is brilliant.

Kate - Sorry you have had such a pants day (but I did giggle at the last bit of your post re shutting your fingers in the fridge  ) I agree fully that any weightloss when the witch is due is something to be celebrated so well done you.  

RC -  

Malini - Have you recovered from your walk?

Mag -  

Beachie - you started packing yet?

Laura - glad you had a good holiday and a week off at home as well how fab, hope the weather holds out for you

Nix -  

I didn't cave, mainly cos I was too kn*ckered to go to Boots and buy any, the only one I have in the house is one of the CB with date bit so I knew that wouldn't pick anything up. Also carried on getting the pinkish stuff all day yesterday and my sore boobs have disappeared so I think the witch is on her way. I am trying to stay  , I still did my ZW CD in bed and sat with my feet up on the sofa all night while DH made tea and fetched me pudding and made me milky coffee all evening.


----------



## Rural Chick

Sammee hun - if there's a faint line there you   MUST NOT  give up hun, so please try and feel           . Am I right in thinking OTD is Saturday, in which case you are 3 days early. I am           that this is your time. Sending loads of          

Anna - glad that the pain has subsided, although so sorry about the sac       .       I really admire how strong and brave you have been, whilst at the same time supporting others in their time of need.    
Have you started packing yet? 

Sammee - yes, I have been to Istanbul before - the last time was in 1999 and we were there when they had the earthquake which was one of the scariest things I have ever experienced. I love Turkey and the Turks so am less worried about spending a fortnight there by myself than I would be in many other places.

Driver hun  - sending you loads of        and         and            Lots of ladies don't have sore boobs (and those that do I reckon get them from all the poking we do!!) so there is still lots of hope.

Ladies - please could I ask a favour? WW is feeling really sad after yesterday's EC, so any messages, pms etc would really help - thanks.


----------



## Sammeee

Driver..... ur sucha good girl .... My sore bbs aren't quite as sore either but so far no sign of AF....        ...   that ur having implantation spotting!!..

Anna (SB ).... so glad ur feeling brighter today..... it really sucks what u have been through!! ..

Rural... Why u going on ur own??... sorry ive missed something, but i thought u were going there for TX?? ...

Well the CB test was the date indicator so maybe i was a bit foolish there... im 12 days since EC, OTD is Monday!!... As for the other test (from ebay)... i think i see a faint faint faint line but then it depends in which light i look at it.... TBH think im trying to convince myself really, however i will test again in the morning cos if there is a hint of a line it should be more noticeable tomorrow..... but im not holding out much hope.... as for my other CB... think i will save it ..

I really dont think i can face all this ivf poop again..... this really is the most terribly treatment.... all of you that have tried time and time again amaze me... i really dont know how u find the strength to carry on with it all.....  

Sammmee x


----------



## Skybreeze

I think its time for a new home ..... This way ladies.. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208758.new#new


----------

